# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես. աստիճանական ձևավորում իբրև ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն

## Chuk

Ս.թ. օգոստոսի 1-ին, Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում տեղի ունեցած հուժկու հանրավաքի ժամանակ ստորագրվեց «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի» ստեղծման հռչակագիրը:

Կոնգրեսը դարձավ քննարկման առարկա շատերի համար, հնչեցին ամենատարբեր կարծիքներ: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում կոնգրեսն աստիճանաբար սկսեց իր գործունեությունը, արդեն սկսվել է նրան անդամագրման պրոցեսը, ունի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ, աստիճանաբար կբացվեն տարածքային գրասենյակները, հստակ կկանոնակարգվի գործունեությունը, կհստակեցվի կառուցվածքը, վստահ եմ, որ նոր ուժեր կմիանան հռչակագրին:

Սակայն առավել հետաքրքիր է նայել կոնգրեսի գործունեությանն այլ տեսակետից: Մեր աչքի առջև կոնգրեսը սկսվում է ձևավորվել որպես ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն: Երկրի համար բոլոր հրատապ հարցերի շուրջ հնչեցնում իր տեսակետը, առաջարկում իր լուծումները: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, թեև օրինակներ չեմ բերի, բայց որոշ հարցերում իշխանությունները անգամ ստիպված են լինում կատարել այն, ինչ ասել է կոնգրեսը: Մասնավորապես նման բան եղավ կապված վրացական իրադարձությունների հետ: 

Այս թեմայում կդրվեն նյութեր, որոնք հստակ ցույց են տալիս, որ կոնգրեսն ունի խիստ պետական մտածողություն և որ կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող ուժերը պատրաստ են իրենց ձեռքը վերցնել երկրի կառավարումը, նրանք ունեն պետության շահերից բխող լուծումներ՝ յուրատիպ և խիստ հետաքրքիր լուծումներ:

Թեման կսկսեմ, Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի հռչակագրի հրապարակմամբ.


*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՍՏԵՂԾՄԱՆ ՀՌՉԱԿԱԳԻՐԸ*

Նկատի ունենալով, որ Հայաստանի Համաժողովրդական շարժումը, ձեւավորված լինելով որպես նախընտրական միավորում, ավարտել է իր անմիջական դերակա­տարությունը,

Մեկնելով այն իրողությունից, որ իշխանությունը Հայաստանում վերստին բռնազավթված է հանցավոր վարչախմբի կողմից, եւ որ ընտրակեղծիքներն այս անգամ ուղեկցվել են ժողովրդի դեմ իրագործված բիրտ ոճրագործությամբ,

Հաշվի առնելով, որ ետընտրական շրջանում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը հայտնվել է մտահոգիչ մարտահրավերների առջեւ,

Գիտակցելով, որ հրատապ անհրաժեշտություն է առաջացել կազմակերպական նոր ձեւի միջոցով Շարժումը հարմարեցնելու այդ մարտահրավերների դիմագրավմանը,

Մենք՝ Շարժման կորիզը կազմող քաղաքական կուսակցությունների ներկայացու­ցիչներս, հռչակում ենք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ստեղծումը:

Մեզ միավորում է սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատման՝ ազատ, ժողովրդա­վարական, իրավական, բարգավաճ պետության կերտման եւ լիարժեք քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորման գաղափարը:

Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող քաղաքական կուսակցություններն ու հասարակական կազմակերպությունները պահպանում են իրենց լիակատար ինքնուրույնությունը եւ անկախ գործունեություն ծավալելու, այդ թվում` ընտրություններին առանձին մասնակցելու իրավունքը: Կոնգրեսը բաց է Հայաստանի եւ Սփյուռքի բոլոր կուսակցությունների եւ հասարակական կազմակերպությունների անդամագրման համար:

Կոնգրեսի գործունեության ընդարձակ ծրագիրը նախատեսվում է ընդունել եւ հրապարակել նրա առաջիկա համաժողովում: Մինչ այդ, սակայն, հարկ ենք համարում Հայաստանի հասարակությանը ներկայացնել երկրի բարդ ներքաղաքական իրավիճակից թելադրված մեր ընթացիկ խնդիրները.

Անխտիր բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների անհապաղ ազատ արձակում.

Խոսքի, մամուլի, հավաքների ազատության ապահովում.

Միջազգային փորձագետների նշանակալի մասնակցությամբ մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության իրապես անկախ հետաքննության իրականացում.

Առվազն առաջին պայմանի կատարման դեպքում` երկրի ժողովրդավարական զարգացմանն ուղղված բարեփոխումների շուրջ իշխանությունների հետ երկխոսության ծավալում.

Արտահերթ նախագահական եւ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների անցկացում:

Հայրենիքի ճակատագրով մտահոգված բոլոր ուժերին, կազմակերպություններին եւ քաղաքացիներին կոչ ենք անում ստվար շարքերով անդամագրվել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Ջավախքի խնդրի վերաբերյալ սույն հայտարարությունը տարածվել ս.թ. հուլիսի 26-ին, մինչև ՀԱԿ հռչակագրի ստորագրումը ու այնուամենայնիվ սա տեղավորվում է նույն քաղաքականության մեջ, այնպես որ տեղադրում այստեղ.


*ՀԱՄԱԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՐԺՄԱՆ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
Ջավախքում ստեղծված իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ*

Համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնն իր անհանգստությունն է հայտնում Ջավախքում ստեղծված իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ: Խորը մտահոգություն են առաջացնում օրերս տեղի ունեցած պայթյուններն ու կրակոցները, որոնց հետեւանքով կա երկու զոհ:

Մենք դատապարտում ենք Հայաստանի իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականությունը տարածաշրջանի նկատմամբ, որը աչքի է ընկնում Ջավախքում առկա խնդիրների շարունակական անտեսմամբ եւ Վրաստանի իշխանությունների հետ համագործակցաբար դրանք լուծելու անկարողությամբ: Դրա փոխարեն Հայաստանի իշխանությունները մշտապես օգտագործել են Ջավախքի բնակչությանը իրենց նպատակների համար, մասնավորապես ապորինաբար ներգրավվելով վերջիններիս հայաստանյան ընտրական միջոցառումներում:

Այսօր էլ, փոխանակ հանդես բերվեր հստակ մոտեցում կատարվածի վերաբերյալ, իշխանությունները սահմանափակվում են անհեթեթ հայտարարություններով, հիասթափություն եւ անտարբերություն առաջացնելով մեր հայրենակիցների շրջանում:

Բարեկամական Վրաստանի հետ ռազմավարական համագործակցության կողմնակիցը լինելով, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը մշտապես կարեւորել է Ջավախքում ժողովրդավարական գործընթացների խորացման, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների կայացման, մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության աստիճանի բարձրացման, հայ բնակչության  ինքնակառավարման եւ լեզվամշակութային իրավունքներին առնչվող խնդիրները: Կոչ ենք անում Վրաստանի իշխանություններին այնպիսի անհրաժեշտ եւ համարժեք միջոցներ ձեռնարկել իրավիճակի կարգավորման նպատակով, որ որեւէ կերպ չտուժեն ջավախցիների հիմնարար իրավունքները, ազատությունները եւ արժանապատվությունը: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Սույն հայտարարությունը տարածվել է օգոստոսի 9-ին:

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՎՐԱՑ-ՀԱՐԱՎՕՍԵԹԱԿԱՆ ՀԱԿԱՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ*

Արդեն երրորդ օրն է, ինչ վրաց-հարավօսեթական հակամարտության գոտում տեղի են ունենում ըստ էության պատերազմական գործողություններ։ Ռազմական կոնֆլիկտը շարունակվում է, զոհերի թիվը, մեծագույն մասը քաղաքացիական բնակչութունից, տարբեր տվյալներով անցնում է 2000-ի սահմանը։

Հայաստանի Համաժողովրդական շարժումն իր խորը անհանգստությունն ու ցավակցությունն է հայտնում ծավալված ողբերգական դեպքերի ու մարդկային զոհերի առիթով՝ համարելով որ այդօրինակ հակամարտությունները պետք է կարգավորվեն միմիայն խաղաղ բանակցությունների ճանապարհով։

Պատերազմական գործողությունները դուրս են եկել հակամարտության գոտու սահմաններից։ Վտանգի տակ են Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն մտնող կարեւոր ճանապարհները եւ կոմունիկացիաները, որոնք կենսական նշանակություն ունեն երկրի անվտանգության համար։ Անապահով վիճակում են հայտնվել վրացական հանգստավայրերում եւ այլ վայրերում գտնվող Հայաստանի 10.000-ից ավելի քաղաքացիներ, ինչպես նաեւ ողջ վրացահայությունը։

Այս պայմաններում, երբ յուրաքանչյուրը ժամը կարող է ճակատագրական լինել, ՀՀ դե ֆակտո նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր շքախմբով անվրդով շարունակում է օլիմպիական հանգիստը եւ զվարճանքները Չինաստանում։ Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ երկրի ղեկավարի համար արտառոց այս պահվածքը, ցավոք, բնական ու բնութագրական է նրա համար։ ՄԵնք դատապարտում ենք Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ ազգային անվտանգության եւ երկրի քաղաքացիների ճակատագրի նկատմամբ դրսեւորած հանցավոր անտարբերությունը։ Երկրի իշխանություններից պահանջում ենք իրավիճակից թելադրված համարժեք միջոցներ ձեռնարկել՝ համապատասխան օգնություն ցուցաբերելու մեր քաղաքացիներին, ինչպես նաեւ ռուսական եւ վրացական իշխանությունների հետ անհրաժեշտ կոնսուլտացիաներ անցկացնել՝ Հայաստանի անխափան մատակարարումն ապահովող կոմունիկացիաների գործունեությունը չվտանգելու նպատակով։

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Նույն օրվա հայտարարությունը ծեծի ենթարկված լրագրողի մասին.

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԼՈՒՍԻՆԵ ԲԱՐՍԵՂՅԱՆԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Երեկ առավոտյան ժամը 10-ի մոտ տնից դուրս գալու եւ աշխատանքի գնալու ճանապարհին «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի թղթակից, լրագրող Լուսինե Բարսեղյանի վրա ավազակային հարձակում է տեղի ունեցել։ Երկու անհայտ անձինք, նախապես նրան սպասելով, թիկունքից հարձակվել եւ դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել նրան։ Լուսինե Բարսեղյանը վերջերս հոդվածներ էր տպագրել մի քանի օլիգարխների եւ պաշտոնյաների՝ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի, Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի եւ Էրեբունու թաղապետ Թոխմախի Մհերի մասին։

Լրագրողի, անպաշտպան կնոջ վրա հաստավիզ սափրագլուխների փոքրոգի այս հարձակումը բնութագրում է Հայաստանում տիրող ավազակապետության դեմքը, ազատ խոսքի նկատմամբ տածած սարսափը, ինչպես նաեւ ցուցադրում երկրում խորացող անիշխանությունն ու ամենաթողությունը։ Համոզված ենք, որ ինչպես բազմաթիվ այսօրինակ, այնպես էլ այս դեպքը չի բացահայտվի։ Իրավապահ մարմիններն այսօր Հայաստանում միայն մեկ գոծառույթ ունեն՝ քաղաքական հետապնդումներ իրականացնել բնակչության ընդդիմադիր մասին նկատմամբ, ուստիեւ, կատարելով իրենց տրված հրահանգները, հենց իրենք են նմանօրինակ հանցանքների պարտակողն ու կազմակերպիչը։ Մենք դատապարտում ենք նողկալի այս արարքը եւ հայտարարում, որ դրա պատասխանատվությունն ամբողջությամբ ընկնում է վարչախմբի պարագլուխների վրա։

----------


## Chuk

Հայտարարություն օսեթական ճգնաժամի մասին, տարածված օգոստոսի 13-ին: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք թավ տառերով ընդգծածս հատվածին:

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՕՍԵԹԱԿԱՆ ՃԳՆԱԺԱՄԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

«Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես» համաժողովրդական շարժումը խորապես անհանգստացած է հարեւան Վրաստանում ստեղծված ճգնաժամի պայմաններում մեր երկրի համար արդեն իսկ առաջացած, ինչպես նաեւ իրադարձությունների հնարավոր ոչ ցանկալի զարգացման պարագայում քաղաքական, սոցիալական եւ հումանիտար նոր բացասական հետեւանքներով։ Երբ երկիրն ակնհայտ մարտահրավերի ու դրանց հաղթահարման խնդիրների առջեւ է, տարօրինակ է գործող իշխանության մարմինների ոչ համարժեք, տարակուսելի պահվածքը, ինչի ամենացայտուն արտահայտությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանի տեւական բացակայությունն է, անվրդով հանգիստը Չինաստանում։ Դատապարտելով վտանգաշատ այս անգործությունը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը Հայաստանի դե ֆակտո իշխանությունից պահաջում է անհապաղ ձեռնարկել հետեւյալ միջոցառումները.

- Պետական մակարդակով ցավակցություն հայտնել հակամարտության հետեւանքով առկա զոհերի կապակցությամբ;

- Հանդես գալ միջազգային հանրության կողմից նախաձեռնած միջնորդական ջանքերին սատարելու հայտարարությամբ: Դրանում հարկ է նաեւ ընդգծել ուժի կիրառման միջոցով ազգամիջյան վեճերը կարգավորելու անթույլատրելիությունը;

- Հայտարարել հակամարտության հետեւանքով տուժածներին մարդասիրական օգնություն տրամադրելու պատրստակամության մասին;

- Անհապաղ պատրաստակամություն հայտնել երկու կողմերի տուժած, բժշկական օգնության կարիք ունեցողներին Հայաստանում ընդունելու` համապատասխան բժշկական եւ այլ օժանդակութուն տրամադրելու նպատակով: Պատրաստակամություն հայտնել տեղերում կազմակերպելու մասնագիտական փրկարար եւ բժշկական օգնություն;

- Անհապաղ նախաձեռնել ՀՀ համապատասխան գերատեսչությունների ներկայացուցիչների այց Ռուսաստան եւ Վրաստան` Հայաստանի արտաքին մատակարարումների անխափան ընթացքի ապահովման նպատակով համապատասխան կառույցների հետ աշխատելու համար:

- Ապահովել Վրաստանում գտնվող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների վերադարձը պետության հաշվին (մինչ այժմ դա արվել է քաղաքացիների հաշվին, երբեմն 3-4 անգամ ավելի թանկ գնով);

- Սահմանային կետերում անհարկի կուտակումներից եւ քաղաքացիներին անհարմարություններ պատճառելուց խուսափելու նպատակով ժամանակավորապես մտցնել սահմանի հատման առավել ինտենսիվ եւ պարզեցված ընթացակարգ;

*- Մինչեւ խաթարված ենթակառույցների ամբողջական վերականգնումը, հանդես գալ Կարս-Գյումրի երկաթուղու ժամանակավոր ապաշրջափակման կոչով:*

Հարավային Կովկասում ստեղծված իրավիճակում անհրաժեշտ է համարժեք գնահատականների հիման վրա համալիր նախաձեռնողական գործողությունների մշակում եւ իրագործում: Հակառակ դեպքում Հայաստանում սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակի, ինչպես նաեւ հակամարտության մեջ ներգրավված երկրների հետ մեր հարաբերությունների վատթարացման ողջ պատասխանատվությունը կընկնի իշխող վարչախմբի վրա։

----------


## Chuk

Օգոստոսի 18-ին տարածված հայտարարություն Սևանա լճին վերաբերվող օրինագծի վերաբերյալ:

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍԵՎԱՆԱ ԼՃԻ ԲՆԱՊԱՀՊԱՆՄԱՆ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ
ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

Ազգային ժողովի օգոստոսի 19-ի արտահերթ նստաշրջանում ընդգրկված է «Սևանա լճի էկոհամակարգի վերականգման, պահպանման, վերարտադրության և օգտագործման միջոցառումների տարեկան ու համալիր ծրագրերը հաստատելու մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում լրացումներ և փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին մի օրինագիծ։

Այն նախատեսում է լճից տարեկան բաց թողնվող ջրի ծավալի շեշտակի ավելացում. 240 մլն խորանարդ մետրի փոխարեն 360 մլն խորանարդ մետր: Հիշեցնենք, որ այս տարվա ընթացքում սա երկրորդ հարձակումն է Սեւանի վրա. հունիսի 10-ին արդեն իսկ նմանօրինակ մի որոշմամբ լճից տարեկան բաց թողնվող ջրի ծավալը 170 միլիոն խ.մ-ից ավելացվել է՝ հասցնելով 240 միլիոնի։ Օրինագիծը լուրջ անհանգստություն է առաջացրել հասարակության, Սեւանի բնապահպանական խնդիրներով մտահոգված կազմակերպությունների շրջանում: Խնդիրն իրականում շատ ավելի կարեւոր է։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.


•    Սեւանա լիճը, հայ ժողովրդի ամենամեծ հարստություններից մեկն է։ Նրա մակարդակի իջեցումը հանցագործություն է։ Անգամ Խորհրդային Միությունը գիտակցեց ժամանակին կատարած իր սխալը եւ բազմածախս թունելներ կառուցեց լճի մակարդակը բարձրացնելու համար։ Քաղցրահամ ջրի համաշխարհային մասշտաբով անգամ աննախադեպ մեծ այս պաշարը ռազմավարական կարեւոր նշանակություն ունի, մանավանդ, երբ աշխարհում աստիճանաբար հիմնական խնդիրներից մեկն է դառնում խմելու ջրի հիմնահարցը։ Այսինքն՝ Սեւանին առանչվող ցանկացած հարց կամ նախագիծ պետք է ստորադասվի նրա մակարդակի պահպանման եւ բարձրացման հիմնական խնդրին՝ բացառությամբ էքստրեմալ պայմաններում դրանից օգտվելու անհրաժեշտության։

•    ԱԺ ներկայացված օրինագծում հիմնավորումները մտացածին են։ Իսպառ բացակայում են բնապահպանական խնդիրներին վերաբերող փորձագիտական գնահատականները: Անընդունելի է ազգային ռազմավարական կարևորության նման հարցի լուծումը առանց լուրջ մասնագիտական և հասարակական բաց քննարկումների: Սեւանի մակարդակի բարձրացման ծրագրից փաստացի հրաժարումը, բազմաթիվ մասնագետների գնահատականներով, կործանարար հետեանքներ կունենա բնապահպանական խնդիրների առումով:

•    Ընդհանուր առմամբ մութ են մնում հսկայածավալ ջրի բացթողմամբ Սեւանի մակարդակը մոտ 40 սմ-ով իջեցնելու այս ծրագիրը։ Հիդրոկայաններում էժան էլեկտրաէներգիա ստանալով բյուջեի պակասը լրացնելու առումով այն չնչին արդյունք կարող է տալ։ Գյուղատնտեսության մեջ ոռոգման ջրի օգտագործման պիկը վաղուց անցել է։ Մնում է ենթադրել, որ հանցավոր այս քայլը կատարվում է ինչ-որ մարդկանց կամ մարդկանց խմբերի անհատական շահերից ելնելով։ 

•    Սևանի նախագծային մակարդակով բարձրացմանը չեն կարող խոչընդոտել առափնյա կառույցների գոյությունը, որոնք կարող են հայտնվել ջրի տակ։ Եթե դրանց համար ժամանակին կատարվել են ապօրինի հողահատկացումներ, ապա պատասխան պետք է տան մեղավորները, իսկ օրինական շինությունների դիմաց դրանց տերերը պետք է համարժեք փոխհատուցում ստանան։ Ոչ մեկի անձնական շահը կամ բիզնեսը չի կարող գերադասվել համաժողովրդական հարստությանը՝ Սեւանա լճին ու նրա հետ կապված բնապահպանական խնդիրներին։

   Ելնելով վերոշարադրյալից` Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը իշխանություններից պահանջում է դադարեցնել նշված օրինագծի քննարկումը խորհրդարանում, Սեւանա լճին վերաբերող որեւէ օրինագիծ շրջանառության մեջ դնել միմիայն լուրջ բնապահպանակն փորձագիտության հիման վրա եւ հասարակական շահագրգիռ ու բաց  քննարկումից հետո:

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց
Նույն օրը տարածված հայտարարություն ՀԴՄ-ների նոր օրինագծի վերաբերյալ:

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԴՄ-ՆԵՐԻ ՆԵՐԴՐՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ
ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

Ինչպես եւ սպասվում էր եւ բազմիցս զգուշացվել է Համաժողովրդական շարժման փաստաթղթերում, այսպես կոչված «ստվերային տնտեսության» դեմ վարչախմբի պայքարը այլ բան չէր լինելու, քան հարձակում միջին ու մանր գործարարների եւ, անուղղակիորեն, ամբողջ բնակչության վրա։ Ավազակապետության պարագլուխները ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարող դիպչել ապօրինի մենաշնորհների վրա հենված իրենց պատվանդան հանդիսացող օլիգարխների, առավել եւս՝ սեփական բիզնեսին։ Դրա ապացույցն է վարչախմբի հերթական հակաժողովրդական քայլը, որով փոփոխություններ են կատարվում «Հսկիչ-դրամարկղային մեքենաների կիրառման մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում։

 Օրենքի նախագծի համաձայն 2009թ. հունվարի 1-ից հսկիչ-դրամարկղային մեքենաների կիրառումը պարտադիր է դառնում նաեւ առեւտրի կենտրոններում (տոնավաճառներում) վաճառատեղերի միջոցով վաճառք իրականացնելիս։ Միեւնույն ժամանակ նախատեսվում են խստացնել պատժամիջոցները։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այս կապակցությամբ հայտարարում է.

ա) Հայաստանը կանգնած է լայնածավալ համապարփակ հարկային բարեփոխումներ իրականացնելու անհրաժեշտության առաջ, որոնց հիմքում սակայն պետք է ընկած լինի առաջնահերթությունների ճիշտ ընտրությունը ու տրամաբանական հերթագայությունը։ Այդ բարեփոխումները պետք է սկսել նախ եւ առաջ երկրի տնտեսությունն ու զարգացումը խեղդող տնտեսական մենաշնորհներից ազատվելով, ապա միայն անցնել միջին ու մանր բիզնեսի կարգավորմանը։

բ) Տնտեսական քաղաքականության ձախողման հետեւանքով հարկային եկամուտների կրճատման պամաններում վարչախումբը որդեգրել է փոքր բիզնեսի դեմ հարկային աննախադեպ տեռորի իրականացման ուղին։

գ) Հարկային բարեփոխումներն առաջին հերթին պետք է ուղղվեն իշխանությունը զավթած վարչախմբի մաս կազմող կամ նրանց հետ սերտաճած օլիգարխների բիզնեսը հարկային դաշտ տեղափոխելուն, մի բան, որ ներկա վարչախումբը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող անել, քանզի նաեւ այս ճանապարհով է գոյանում հանցավոր վարչախմբի պահպանման համար անհրաժեշտ ստվերային բյուջեն։ Դրանով նա կկտրի այն ճյուղը, որի վրա նստած է։ Եւ իրոք, այս ոլորտում ճիշտ հակառակ միտումն է նկատվում. կառավարության «բարեշրջումների» արդյունքում 2008 թ. երկրորդ եռամսյակում 20 խոշոր հարկատուների կողմից վճարված ուղղակի հարկերը 1-ին եռամսյակի համեմատ նվազել են 541 միլիոն դրամով։

դ) Մանր բիզնեսի այն ոլորտում, որտեղ նախատեսվում են ՀԴՄ-ի ներդրում, այսօր աշխատում է ավելի քան 30.000 փոքր ձեռնարկատեր, որոնց ընտանիքների կենսապահովման միակ աղբյուրը այդ գործունեությունն է։ Քանի դեռ հարկային բնագավառում չեն արվել առավել առաջնահերթ բարեփոխումներ, նրանք կարող են աշխատել միայն հաստատագրված հարկի սկզբունքով։ Առանձին այս օղակում ՀԴՄ-ների ներդրումը մի կողմից կխափանի նրանց գործունեությունը, մյուս կողմից՝ կառաջացնի գների աճ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կառավարության այս նախաձեռնությունը համարում է ոչ թե բարեփոխում, այլ բարեփոխման հերթական մի իմիտացիա, ինչը ճակատագրական նշանակություն կունենա հազարավոր ընտանիքների համար եւ հղի է սոցիալական ծանր հետեւանքներով։ Կոնգրեսը պահանջում է անհապաղ ետ վերցնել նշված օրենքի նախագիծը։ Հակառակ դեպքում կառավարությունը հերթական անգամ կապացուցի, որ ինքը Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի շահերի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող հանցավոր օլիգարխիայի շահերի սպասարկուն է։

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Հայտարարություն տարածված օգոստոսի 19-ին հերթական լրագրողի ծեծի վերաբերյալ.

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀՐԱՉ ՄԵԼՔՈՒՄՅԱՆԻՆ ԾԵԾԻ ԵՆԹԱՐԿԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Օգոստոսի 18-ի ուշ երեկոյան հարձակման և ծեծի է ենթարկվել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի լրագրող, խմբագրի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար Հրաչ Մելքումյանը: Լրագրողի նկատմամբ հաշվեհարդարը տեղի է ունեցել ակնհայտ քաղաքական բովանդակություն ունեցող սպառնալիքների ներքո:

Բնական է, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը, լինելով անկախ լրատվության կղզյակ ամբողջությամբ վերահսկվող էլեկտրոնային լրատվամիջոցների մեր այսօրվա միջավայրում, սարսափեցնում է իշխող վարչախմբին իր անաչառ տեղեկատվությամբ: Հատկապես հետմարտիմեկյան լրատվական շրջափակման մեջ «Ազատությունը» հասարակության լայն շերտերի համար դարձավ ճշմարիտ տեղեկատվություն ստանալու եթե ոչ միակ, ապա հազվագյուտ աղբյուրներից մեկը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը, դատապարտելով այսօրինակ ոտնձգությունը լրատվամիջոցի և լրագրողի հանդեպ և համարելով այն քաղաքական պատվեր, ինչպես նաև լրագրողների նկատմամբ ահաբեկումների շղթայի մեկ մաս, հայտարարում է, որ.

-    ռեժիմը, սարսափած լինելով անաչառ և ճշմարիտ խոսքի տարածումից, փորձում է ահագնացնել ճնշումներն ու ահաբեկումները լրատվական աշխարհի վրա,
-    հանցագործության բոլոր պատասխանատուները, կազմակերպիչներից մինչև իրականացնողներ, վաղ թե ուշ կանգնելու են դատարանի առաջ:

----------


## Chuk

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խոսում է, ինչպես պետք է խոսի հանրապետության նախագահը:

*ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՀԱՐԱՎ-ՕՍԵԹԱԿԱՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ ՓՐԿԵՑ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ*

_ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատասխանում է «Ա1+»-ի հարցերին_

*Պարոն նախագահ, կարծես թե, ռուս-վրացական վերջին պատերազմը լրջորեն չգնահատվեց ո՛չ Հայաստանի իշխանությունների, ո՛չ էլ քաղաքական կուսակցությունների եւ նույնիսկ քաղաքագետների կողմից, մինչդեռ ակնհայտ է, որ այդ պատերազմն անուղղակիորեն շոշափում է նաեւ մեր երկրի կենսական շահերը:*

Չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել Ձեր դիտարկմանը, բայց կուզեի այդ առթիվ կատարել մեկ հստակեցում՝ պատերազմը վրաց-օսեթական էր, եւ միայն հետո էր, որ այն վերած­վեց ռուս-վրացականի:

*Այսինքն, Դուք ուզում եք ասել, որ նախահարձակը Վրաստանն էր, եւ Ռուսաստանը հարկադրաբա՞ր ներքաշվեց պատերազմի մեջ:*

Ես ոչինչ չեմ ուզում ասել, այլ ընդամենը արձանագրում եմ ակնհայտ փաս­տերը: Ոչ ոք չի կարող վիճարկել, որ պատերազմը սանձազերծել էր Վրաստանը՝ նպա­տակ հետապնդելով զենքի ուժով վերացնել Հարավային Օսեթիայի հանրապետու­թյունը: Ոչ ոք չի կարող վիճարկել նաեւ, որ Ռուսաստանն, իր վճռական միջամտու­թյամբ, հարավ-օսեթական ժողովրդին փրկեց ցեղասպանությունից: Եթե ռուսական օգնությունն ուշանար թեկուզ վեց ժամով, այսօր Հարավային Օսեթիա գոյություն չէր ունենա:

*Շատերն, ընդունելով հանդերձ Ռուսաստանի միջամտության հիմնավորվա­ծությունը, միաժամանակ պնդում են, որ նրա պատասխանը համարժեք չէր:*

Պատմության մեջ ես չգիտեմ դեպք, երբ հզորների պատասխանը համարժեք է եղել իրենց դեմ կատարված որեւէ ոտնձգության: Կարեւորն, ինչպես ասացի, այն է, որ Ռուսաստանը, անկախ նրա պատասխանի համարժեք լինելու կամ չլինելու պարագայից, կանխեց հարավ-օսեթական ժողովրդին սպառնացող ցեղասպանությունը:

*Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այն պնդումներին, թե իբր Սահակաշվիլին չէր կարող նախաձեռնել պատերազմը՝ առանց ստանալու Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների հավանությունը:*

Այդ պնդումները ես համարում եմ անհիմն եւ անհավատալի, քանի որ բացառված է, որ Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների նման լուրջ պետությունը որեւէ մեկին դրդեր այդպիսի արկածախնդրության: Այլ բան է, որ նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին կարող էր սխալ ընկալել կամ մեկնաբանել Արեւմուտքից ստացած որոշ բարեկամական ժեստեր:

*Այդ դեպքում ինչի՞ վրա էր հիմնված Սահակաշվիլու հաշվարկը: Մի՞թե նա չէր կարող կանխատեսել իր քայլի հետեւանքները, մասնավորապես, Ռուսաստանի հակազդեցությունը:*

Վրաստանի կառավարության հաշվարկն, իմ կարծիքով, հիմնված էր նախեւառաջ հանկարծակիության գործոնի, եւ երկրորդ՝ բարեկամ երկրներին փաստի առջեւ կանգնեցնելու միջոցով հնարավոր միջազգային աջակցություն ստանալու չերաշխավորված ակնկալիքի վրա: Ըստ այդմ, մենք գործ ունենք «ցանկալին իրականություն ընկալելու» (wishful thinking) տիպական եւ ուսանելի օրինակի հետ:

*Եթե, ինչպես Դուք նշեցիք, Վրաստանը հույսը դրել էր հանկարծակիության գործոնի վրա, ապա ինչո՞ւ նա չփորձեց, դեսանտ իջեցնելով, փակել Ռոքի թունելը եւ դրանով խափանել ռուսական ուժերի առաջխաղացումը:*

Վրաստանի մտադրությունը ոչ թե հարավ-օսեթական ժողովրդի բնաջնջումն էր, այլ նրա տեղահանումը, ինչն անհնար էր իրականացնել առանց այդ թունելը բաց պահելու: Սահակաշվիլին չէր կարող չգիտակցել, որ բնաջնջումը չէր ներվի համաշխարհային հանրության կողմից, մինչդեռ տեղահանումը կարող էր այս կամ այն կերպ հանդուրժվել, ինչպես 1995 թվականին հանդուրժվեց Կրաինայի սերբերի պարագայում:

*Կարո՞ղ եք համառոտակի ամփոփել պատերազմի հիմնական արդյունքները:*

Վրաստանի կողմից սանձազերծված պատերազմը ծանր կորուստներ պատճառեց հարավ-օսեթական ժողովրդին եւ ռուս խաղաղարարներին, բայց այդ պատերազմի գլխավոր զոհը դարձավ ինքը Վրաստանը, որը բացի իր վճարած բազմահազար մարդկային կյանքերից, կորցրեց Հարավային Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի վրացաբնակ կղզյակները (անկլավները) եւ ստացավ տասնյակ հազարավոր նոր գաղթականներ: Չեմ կասկածում, որ մոտ ապագայում ոչ այլ ոք, քան վրաց ժողովուրդն է, որ այդ ամենի համար հաշիվ է պահանջելու սեփական կառավարությունից: Ես անկեղծ ցավով եմ արձանագրում եղբայրական վրաց ժողովրդին բաժին ընկած ազգային աղետը եւ նրան մաղթում հնարավորինս արագ վերագտնել իր արժանապատվությունն ու ինքնավստահությունը: Այդ մաղթանքը որքան անկեղծ է մարդկային առումով, նույնքան աներկբա է քաղաքական տեսակետից, քանի որ Վրաստանի կայունությունը, հզորությունը եւ բարգավաճումը միանգամայն համապատասխանում են Հայաստանի շահերին:

*Ինչպե՞ս կգնահատեք Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Սարկոզիի միջնորդական առաքելությունը ռուս-վրացական հակամարտության կարգավորման գործում:*

Դա միանգամայն ժամանակին նախաձեռնված եւ արդյունավետ առաքելություն էր, ինչն, անշուշտ, հեշտացվեց ռուսական կողմի պատրաստակամության եւ վրացական կողմի այլընտրանք չունենալու պատճառով: Սարկոզիի դերակատարությունը կարեւորվում է մանավանդ այն առումով, որ նա ներկայացնում էր ոչ միայն Ֆրանսիայի, այլեւ Եւրոպական Միության դիրքորոշումը:

*Իսկ ինչպե՞ս այդ համատեքստում կմեկնաբանեք Եվրամիության որոշ երկրների՝ Լեհաստանի, Բալթյան հանրապետությունների, ինչպես նաեւ Ուկրաինայի ղեկավարների միանշանակ աջակցությունը Վրաստանին:*

Թբիլիսիում տեղի ունեցած համերաշխության այդ ցույցն, իհարկե, հուզիչ արարողություն էր, բայց դրան պետք է վերագրել ավելի շուտ բարոյական, քան քաղաքական նշանակություն:

*Ինչպիսի՞ հետեւանքներ կարող է ունենալ ռուս-վրացական զինված հակամարտությունը գլոբալ քաղաքականության տեսակետից:*

Հակառակ ռուս-վրացական պատերազմի առաջացրած լայն միջազգային արձագանքին, ակնհայտ է, որ այն ունենալու է զուտ տեղական կամ տարածաշրջանային նշանակություն եւ, ըստ էության, չի ազդելու գերտերությունների ռազմավարական բնույթի ներկա հարաբերությունների վրա: Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներում ծավալվող կոշտ հակառուսական ռիտորիկան բացատրվում է նախընտրական կոնյունկտուրայով, ուստի հիմքեր չկան դա երկարաժամկետ գործոն դիտելու: Հարավային Օսեթիան այն կիզակետը չէ, որ սառը պատերազմի վերակենդանացման ազդակ ծառայի:

*Վրաց-օսեթական պատերազմը կարո՞ղ է ինչ-որ կերպ անդրադառնալ մյուս չլուծված էթնիկական հակամարտությունների վրա:*

Անտարակույս: Սակայն, ցավոք սրտի, ոչ թե այդ խնդիրների կարգավորման հեշտացման, այլ բարդացման ու երկարաձգման առումով: Պատերազմը մեկ անգամ եւս վերհանեց միջազգային իրավունքի երկու հիմնարար սկզբունքների՝ տարածքային ամբողջականության եւ ազգերի ինքնորոշման նկատմամբ գերտերությունների դրսեւորած հակասական մոտեցումը: Մինչեւ աշխարհը չհրաժարվի այս հարցում երկակի ստանդարտների կիրառման պրակտիկայից կամ չգտնի նշված սկզբունքների ներդաշնակեցման բանալին, անհնար է պատկերացնել ազգամիջյան հակամարտությունների արագ լուծումը:

*Իսկ ի՞նչ ազդեցություն ունեցավ պատերազմը Հայաստանի վրա:*

Պատերազմը ամենայն ակնհայտությամբ ցույց տվեց, թե որքա՛ն փխրուն եւ խոցելի է Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը: Հարեւան երկրում ընդամենը մի քանի օր տեւած ռազմական գործողություններն անմիջապես խախտեցին Հայաստանի բեռնափոխադրումների կանոնավորությունը եւ որոշակի խուճապ առաջացրին ներքին շուկայում, մասնավորապես գազի եւ նավթամթերքների մատակարարման բնագավառում: Փոթիի նավահանգստի գործունեության թեկուզ ժամանակավոր խափանումն ու Անդրկովկասյան երկաթուղու կամուրջներից մեկի պայթեցումն սպառնում են ավելի եւս բարդացնել իրավիճակը: Սա պետք է Հայաստանի իշխանություններին ստիպի լրջորեն գնահատել այս դառն իրողությունը եւ համապատասխան եզրակացություններ անել նրանից:

*Ձեր կարծիքով, Հայաստանի կառավարությունն ինչպե՞ս պետք է արձագանքեր պատերազմին եւ ի՞նչ քայլեր ձեռնարկեր ստեղծված իրավիճակում:*

Եթե Դուք նկատի ունեք պաշտոնական կամ դիվանագիտական արձագանքը, ապա դրական չեզոքությունը, թերեւս, այն առավելագույնն էր, որ Հայաստանի կառավարությունը կարող էր դրսեւորել երկու բարեկամ պետությունների միջեւ ծագած ռազմական հակամարտության նկատմամբ: Այս առումով Հայաստանի իշխանությունների դիրքորոշումից դժգոհելու հիմքեր չկան: Իսկ գործնականում Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից պետք է արվեն եւ մասամբ արվում են իրավիճակից բխող որոշ քայլեր՝ մարդասիրական օգնության ցուցաբերում թե՛ օսեթական, թե՛ վրացական կողմերին, կանոնավոր բեռնափոխադրումների իրականացում ավտոշարասյուների միջոցով, մասնակցություն Փոթիի նավահանգստի վերագործարկման եւ Կասպիի երկաթուղային կամրջի վերականգնման աշխատանքներին եւ այլն: Սակայն «համապատասխան եզրակացություններ» ասելով, նույնիսկ այս ամենը չէ, որ ես նկատի ունեի, այլ շատ ավելի էական պահեր, մասնավորապես՝ պատերազմից քաղելիք մեր դասերը:

*Ի՞նչ դասերի մասին է խոսքը:*

Առաջին, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները վերջապես պետք է հասկանան, թե ինչպիսի չարիք է մեր երկրի շրջափակումը եւ նրա միակողմանի կախվածությունը միայն մեկ հարեւանից: Դա պետք է նրանց ստիպի իրական քայլեր ձեռնարկել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ: Երկրորդ, արկածախնդրությունը մեծագույն վտանգ է փոքր պետությունների համար, որովհետեւ դրա ամենահավանական հետեւանքը ազգային աղետն է: Փոքր պետություններն այդպիսի սխալներ գործելու իրավունք չունեն: Նման շռայլություն թույլատրված է միայն աշխարհի հզորներին, քանի որ նրանց սխալներից սովորաբար տուժում են ոչ թե իրենք, այլ միեւնույն է՝ փոքրերը: Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը:

----------


## Վարպետ

Հիմա ըստ թեմայի: Հասարակ քաղաքացիների ներգրավումը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսում, արդյոք չի հանգեցնի այս կառույցի փոխակերպմանը` սովորական կուսակցության: Կամ ասենք` ինչպիսին են լինելու սովորական մեկ քաղաքացու եւ մի ամբողջ կուսակցության իրավունքների ռեալիզացիայի մեթոդները, ասենք, համագումարի պատվիրակ ընտրելիս: Եթե կուսակցության կամ ՀԿ-ի լիազորությունները ավելին են լինելու, ես կարող եմ վաղը մի ՀԿ գրանցել ու ընդգրկվել ոչ թե որպես քաղաքացի, այլ ՀԿ?

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա ըստ թեմայի: Հասարակ քաղաքացիների ներգրավումը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսում, արդյոք չի հանգեցնի այս կառույցի փոխակերպմանը` սովորական կուսակցության: Կամ ասենք` ինչպիսին են լինելու սովորական մեկ քաղաքացու եւ մի ամբողջ կուսակցության իրավունքների ռեալիզացիայի մեթոդները, ասենք, համագումարի պատվիրակ ընտրելիս: Եթե կուսակցության կամ ՀԿ-ի լիազորությունները ավելին են լինելու, ես կարող եմ վաղը մի ՀԿ գրանցել ու ընդգրկվել ոչ թե որպես քաղաքացի, այլ ՀԿ?


Ոչ, չեմ կարծում թե կնմանվի կուսակցության:
Հիմնական նպատակները, անդամագրման, ըստ իս իհարկե, համախոհների քանակի ցուցադրությունն է, միաժամանակ պայքարին մասնակցել ցանկացողներին «օգտագործելու» ձևերի պարզումը՝ պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ դարձնելու համար: Ես չգիտեմ, թե արդյոք ցանկացած ՀԿ-ի կընդունեն իրենց շարքերը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տեսականորեն այո: Ուղղակի միաժամանակ թե ես կհասկանամ դրա անհեթեթությունը, թե իրենք, թե դու  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (14.05.2012)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ոչ, չեմ կարծում թե կնմանվի կուսակցության:
> Հիմնական նպատակները, անդամագրման, ըստ իս իհարկե, համախոհների քանակի ցուցադրությունն է, միաժամանակ պայքարին մասնակցել ցանկացողներին «օգտագործելու» ձևերի պարզումը՝ պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ դարձնելու համար: Ես չգիտեմ, թե արդյոք ցանկացած ՀԿ-ի կընդունեն իրենց շարքերը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տեսականորեն այո: Ուղղակի միաժամանակ թե ես կհասկանամ դրա անհեթեթությունը, թե իրենք, թե դու


Էդ հասկանում եմ, որ ես ու դու կհասկանանք :Jpit:  Բայց կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք կուզենան օգտագործել բացը: Հիմա էլ ամբիոնում Պապիի կողքը մարդիկ կան կանգնած, որոնց ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շա~տ  մոտիկից ու մի կիլոմետրի վրա մոտ չեմ թողնի ինձ: Փաստորեն էդ մի անհեթեթությունը` ի դեմս էդ մարդու, չի նկատվել չէ?

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ հասկանում եմ, որ ես ու դու կհասկանանք Բայց կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք կուզենան օգտագործել բացը: Հիմա էլ ամբիոնում Պապիի կողքը մարդիկ կան կանգնած, որոնց ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շա~տ  մոտիկից ու մի կիլոմետրի վրա մոտ չեմ թողնի ինձ: Փաստորեն էդ մի անհեթեթությունը` ի դեմս էդ մարդու, չի նկատվել չէ?


Ճգնաժամային պահերին միավորվում են բոլորը՝ մեկի դեմ պայքարելու համար: Կարևորը, որ հետո զտման պրոցեսը ճիշտ գնա, ըստ իս:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս և/կամ ագրեսիվ և/կամ վիրավորական ենթատեքստով և/կամ իմաստ չպարունակող, կամ էլ դրանց արձագանք հանդիսացող 7 գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Chuk

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որում, մասնավորապես, արծարծվում է Հայաստանում սկսված վառելիքի ճգնաժամի խնդիրը:
ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ ասված է.

«Վրաց-հարավօսեթական կարճատև ռազմական հակամարտությունը հերթական անգամ ի ցույց դրեց ապօրինի վարչախմբի որակները՝ անգործությունը, անճարակությունն ու անտարբերությունը երկրի ու ժողովրդի նկատմամբ։ Հակամարտության սկզբից քսան օր անց էլ դրա հետևանքները շարունակում են ծանր ազդեցություն ունենալ Հայաստանի տնտեսության վրա։ Վրաստանի տարածքով Հայաստան տեղափոխվող բեռները, գրեթե ամբողջությամբ, դեռևս գտնվում են ճանապարհին և որևէ երաշխիք՝ դրանց տեղ հասնելու ժամկետների վերաբերյալ գոյություն չունի։ Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, երբ երկրի դե-ֆակտո նախագահն այդ ընթացքում, փոխանակ երկրում գտնվելու, ամբողջ տաս օր իր հանգիստն էր անցկացնում Չինաստանում։ Վարչախումբն, այսօր էլ շարունակում է իր անգործությունը, դեռ ավելին, խաբելով սեփական ժողովրդին, շարունակում է հայտարարել, որ բեռների տեղափոխման հետ կապված Հայաստանը որևէ խնդիր չունի։
Մինչդեռ, հանրապետությունում վերջին օրերին առկա է տնտեսական լուրջ ճգնաժամ։ Ռազմավարական նշանակության ապրանք համարվող հեղուկ վառելիքի պաշարները հանրապետությունում գրեթե սպառված են, բենզալցակայանների մի մասը չի աշխատում, որոշները բենզինը վաճառում են խիստ սահմանափակ չափերով։ Հանրապետությունում 1 լիտր բենզինի ստվերային գինը արդեն հասնում է 1000 դրամի։

Ստեղծված իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.
• Հանրապետության կառավարությունն այսօր ի վիճակի չէ իրականացնել ճգնաժամային կառավարում, մինչդեռ անգամ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի և շրջափակման ծանր տարիներին պետությունը կարողանում էր կարգավորել նմանօրինակ վիճակները։
• Ճգնաժամը նաև անխուսափելի հետևանքն է այն թեթևամիտ որոշման, որով ժամանակին, երբ տարիներ շարունակ անխափան գործում էր Հայաստանը սնող կոմունիկացիոն համակարգը, վերացվեցին պետական ռեզերվները։ Այսօր, ըստ էության, Հայաստանում գոյություն չունեն նման ճգնաժամերից խուսափելու համար անհրաժեշտ պահուստային ֆոնդեր։
• Կառավարության կողմից նախօրոք մշակված և Իրանի Իսլամական հանրապետության հետ մշակված չեն նման դեպքերում նրա տարածքով վառելիքի անհրաժեշտ ծավալների ներկրման սխեմաներ։ Մշակված չեն նաև առաջին անհրաժեշտության նման ապրանքների ներկրման այլընտրանքային այլ սխեմաներ։
• Ոլորտի ծայրահեղ մոնոպոլիզացիան իր հերթին էլ ավելի է խորացնում ճգնաժամի սրությունը։

Հաշվի առնելով վերոշարադրյալը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պահանջում է անհապաղ իրականացնել հետևյալ միջոցառումները.
• Վերացնել հեղուկ վառելիքի ներկրման մենաշնորհը և հնարավորություն տալ բոլոր ցանկացողներին զբաղվել այդ գործով.
• ստեղծել մեխանիզմներ, որոնք կկանխեն հեղուկ վառելիքի սակավության պայմաններում ապօրինի գնով դրա վաճառքը և գերշահույթների ստացումը, իսկ մինչեւ ճգնաժամի հաղթահարումը մտցնել բենզինի վաճառքի նորմավորում.
• հանձնարարել պատկան մարմիններին՝ ճգնաժամի ավարտից հետո ապահովել առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների առնվազն մի քանի ամսվա համար անհրաժեշտ պահուստներ` ապագայում հնարավոր ճգնաժամերից խուսափելու համար։

Վերոնշյալ բոլոր պահանջներն անհապաղ չկատարելու դեպքում` երկրում խորացող տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ու դրա հետեւանքների ողջ պատասխանատվությունը կընկնի անմեղսունակ իշխանությունների վրա` փաստելով, որ վերջիններիս համար սեփական շահը գերակա է հայ ժողովրդի անվտանգության և բարեկեցության ապահովումից»։


Աղբուրը՝ tert.am

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀՅՈՒՍԻՍԱՅԻՆ ՊՈՂՈՏԱՅԻ ԴԵՊՔԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
25.08.2008

Օգոստոսի 25-ին ժամը 10:30-ի սահմաններում Հյուսիսային պողոտա են ներխուժել ոստիկանության եւ քաղաքացիական հագուստով մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ՝ միասին մոտ 100 հոգի, և այնտեղից առևանգել են պողոտայում տեղադրված բոլոր ստենդները եւ պաստառները` ջարդելով և պատառոտելով դրանք: Այս ամենն ուղեկցվել է լկտի պահվածքով և փողոցային հայհոյանքներով:

Գտնվելով ներքին բզկտոցների ու ճգնաժամի մեջ, վարչախումբը սարսափած  է Հյուսիսային պողոտայում տեղի ունեցող նստացույցի աճող հեղինակությունից և արդյունավետությունից: Պատանդ պահելով 76 քաղբանտարկյալների` այժմ իշխանությունները վախկոտաբար կռվի են բռնվել նրանց նկարների եւ հանրությանը ներկայացվող ճշմարիտ տեղեկատվության հետ:

Սեպտեմբերի 5-ի հանրահավաքին ընդառաջ, Հյուսիսային պողոտայում լայն թափով շարունակվում է նաեւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի անդամագրումը և Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին Հաագայի միջազգային քրեական դատարան հանձնելու ստորագրահավաքը: Իշխանությունները հասկանում են, որ հասարակության ակտիվացումը, քաղաքական դատավարությունների փլուզումները, երկրում ահագնացող տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, գործարարության դեմ սանձազերծված աննախադեպ տեռորը անխուսափելի են դարձնում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի` սեպտեմբերի 5-ին նշանակված հանրահավաքի հուժկու բնույթը, ուստիև ստիպված են դիմել ճարահատ բռնությունների և ապօրինությունների:

Օգտնվելով այն հանգամանքից, որ միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությունը շեղված է Վրաստանի վրա, վարչախումբը փորձ է անում վերացնել մարդու ազատությունների եւ ժողովրդավարության արտահայտման վերջին հնարավորությունը։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն իր տարակուսնքն է հայտնում այս եւ նմանօրինակ դեպքերում միջազգային պատկան կառույցների լռության  առթիվ։

Մենք բոլորին զսպվածության ու համբերության կոչ ենք անում, դա մեր ամենահզոր զենքն է։  Նաեւ հայտարարում ենք, որ վարչախմբի այս անհավասարակշիռ քայլերը, ըստ էության՝ մանր խուլիգանությունները, չեն կարող կոտրել ՀԱԿ-ի և նրան սատարող հարյուր հազարավոր քաղաքացիների կամքը` պայքարը հասցնելու վերջնական հանգրվանին և ազատվելու այս հակաժողովրդական ռեժիմից:


*Հաղորդում հանցագործության մասին*
Սույն թվականի օգոստոսի 25-ին խաղաղ ցույցերին մասնակցելու իրավունքի խախտման վերաբերյալ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը ահազանգեր է ստացել ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից և ԶԼՄ-ներից:
_
ՀՀ Գլխավոր Դատախազ
Աղվան Հովսեփյանին
Երևան, Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն

ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան
Արմեն Հարությունյանին

Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար
Թոմաս Համերբերգին_

Սույն թվականի օգոստոսի 25-ին խաղաղ ցույցերին մասնակցելու իրավունքի խախտման վերաբերյալ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը ահազանգեր է ստացել ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից և ԶԼՄ-ներից:

Օգոստոսի 25-ին` առավոտյան ժամը 10:30-ից 12:00-ի միջակայքում Երևանի Հյուսիսային պողոտայում խաղաղ նստացույցի հավաքված ցուցարարների վրա հարձակվել են մոտ 100 մարդ, որոնցից մի մասը եղել են քաղաքացիական հանդերձանքով, իսկ մյուս մասը` ոստիկանական համազգեստով: Նրանք պոկել և պատռել են բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցներին պատկանող բոլոր ստենդները, պաստառները` փչացրած պաստառների և ստենդների մնացորդները տանելով իրենց հետ:

Հարձակման թիրախ է դարձել նաև բողոքի  ակցիայի  ստորագրահավաքի սեղանը և այդ պահին ստորագրահավաքի պատասխանատու` տիկին Ռուզան Կարապետյանը: Հարձակում գործող ոստիկանները և նրանց հետ համատեղ գործող քաղաքացիական հագուստով անձինք  կոպտել և սպառնացել են տիկին Ռուզաննա Կարապետյանին և, նրա կամքին հակառակ, տարել նաև ստորագրահավաքի նյութերը:

Երևանի Հյուսիսային պողոտայում գտնվող ոստիկանները ոչ խաղաղ ցուցարաների խնդրանքով,  ոչ էլ իմ խնդրանքով չեն տրամադրել իրենց կողմից իրականացվող  միջոցառումների  վերաբերյալ որևէ իրավական հիմք` որոշում:  Խաղաղ նստացույցի մասնակիցները  իրավապահ մարմինների աշխատակիցների կողմից իրենց  և իրենց պատկանող գույքի նկատմամբ իրականացվող  վարչական կամ քրեա-դատավարակա գործառույթների իրականացման մասին  չեն նախազգուշացվել և չեն իրազեկվել: 

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բազմահազար քաղաքացիներ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1 և 2-ի ողբերգական իրադարձություններից հետո իրացնելով իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքը նախաձեռնել են ստորագրահավաք` ՀՀ նախկին Նախագահ Քոչարյան Ռոբերտի նկատմամբ Հաագայի Միջազգային քրեական դատարանում գործընթաց սկսելու վերաբերյալ:


Երևանի Հյուսիսային պողոտայում խաղաղ ցուցարարների ակցիան ամենայն հավանականությամբ մտահոգել և զայրացրել է ՀՀ նախկին Նախագահին` և  ապօրինաբար օգտագործելով Հայստանի իրավապահ մարմինների նկատմամբ իր ազդեցությունը այսօր հրահանգ է տվել մաքրել Երևանի Հյուսիսային պողոտան: Չի բացառվում, որ տեղի ունենա դեպքերի կրկնություն ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 29-ից հետո:

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահական ընտրություներից հետո` մասնավորապես, 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի անմարդկային ոճրագործության գնահատականներ տալու և մեղավոր անձանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համազգային գործընթացը սկսել և տեղի է ունենում Երևանի Հյուսիսային պողոտայում: Այս ստորագրահավաքը ՀՀ նախկին Նախագահ Քոչարյան Ռոբերտի նկատմամբ Հաագայի Միջազգային քրեական դատարանում գործընթաց սկսելու վերաբերյալ  ՀՀ քաղաքացիների կարծիքը արտահայտելու,  տեղեկություններ և գաղափարներ փնտրելու, ստանալու, տարածելու համար առկա միակ հնարավորությունն է:


ՀՀ քաղաքացիները քաջ գիտակցելով, որ ՀՀ նախկին Նախագահ Քոչարյան Ռոբերտը   կատարել է մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություն` անձամբ հրահանգել է համայն հայության մայրաքաղաքի փողոցներում  սպանել անզեն քաղաքացիներին և խաղաղ ցուցարարներին,   Երևանի Հյուսիսային պողոտայում  են մեկտեղում իրենց հավաքական բողոքի առտահայտությունը` ստորագրությամբ  վավերացնելով իրենց կարծիքը:


ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 29-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է` «քաղաքացիներն ունեն խաղաղ, առանց զենքի հավաքներ, երթեր և ցույցեր անցկացնելու իրավունք», իսկ 27 հոդվածը սահմանում է. «յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի խոսքի ազատության իրավունք, ներառյալ տեղեկություններ և գաղափարներ փնտրելու, ստանալու, տարածելու ազատությունը, տեղեկատվության ցանկացած միջոցով անկախ պետական սահմաններից»:
Մարդու իրավունքների և հիմնարար ազատությունների պաշտպանության մասին Եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի 10 և 11 հոդվածներով պաշտպանվում են յուրաքանչյուր անձի արտահայտվելու ազատությունը, հավաքների և միավորումների ազատությունը:

2008թ. օգոստոսի 25-ի ահազանգերը փաստում են, որ խախտվել է ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ և Եվրոպական կոնվենցիայով պաշտպանվող խաղաղ ցույցերին մասնակցելու, տեղեկատվություն ստանալու, տարածելու մարդու իրավունքը:

Հիմք ընդունելով վերոգրյալը` խնդրում եմ համապատասխան ընթացք տալ սույն հաղորդմանը և անհրաժեշտ քրեադատավարական միջոցառումներ ձեռնարկել մեղավորներին պատժելու համար:

Հարգանոք`

Զարուհի Փոստանջյան

Պետական-իրավական մշտական հանձնաժողովի անդամ
ԱԺ պատգամավոր

25 օգոստոսի 2008
ԺԽ-0312/08




*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՔՐԵԱԿԱՏԱՐՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՀԻՄՆԱՐԿՆԵՐՈՒՄ ԳՈՐԾՈՂ ԻՐԱՎԻՃԱԿԻ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ*
28.08.2008

ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարության քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում պարբերաբար կոպտորեն խախտվում են մարդու տարրական իրավունքները, մասնավորապես, շարունակական են դարձել քաղբանտարկյալների հանդեպ տարբեր սադրանքները: Կոչ ենք անում և պահանջում արդարադատության նախարար Գ. Դանիելյանից խստորեն պահպանել և հետամուտ լինել քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում մարդու իրավունքների պահպանմանը: Ցանկացած սադրանք, որը կկազմակերպվի և կիրականացվի քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում, տարբեր հանցագործ խամաճիկների ձեռքով, մեր կողմից հետամուտ է լինելու:

    Քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում ՀՀ օրենքների չիրագործման, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման պատասխանատուն նախարար Գ. Դանիելյանն է:

    Այս ամենն ապացուցվում է վերջերս հանրության մեջ շրջանառվող տեսաերիզով, որտեղ պարզ երևում է քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում տիրող մթնոլորտը և բարքերը: Պահանջում ենք նախարար Գ. Դանիելյանից, որպեսզի վերջինս իր իրավասության տակ գտնվող կալանավայրերում շտապ միջոցներ ձեռնարկի՚ կարգուկանոն հաստատելու և ՀՀ օրենքները պատշաճ կիրառելու համար:

_ՀՀՇ վարչության նախագահ, 300 և 225-րդ հոդվածներով ցայսօր մեղադրվող Արարատ Զուրաբյան

ՍԴՀԿ ատենապետ Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան

ԱԺ նախկին պատգամավոր, 300 և 225-րդ հոդվածներով ցայսօր մեղադրվող Գուրգեն Եղիազարյան

ԱԺ նախկին փոխնախագահ, 300 և 225-րդ հոդվածներով ցայսօր մեղադրվող Կարապետ Ռուբինյան

ՀՀՇ վարչության անդամ, նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ Երջանիկ Աբգարյան

Իրավապաշտպան Վարդան Հարությունյան

Հանրապետություն կուսակցության անդամ, նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ Խաչիկ Սիմոնյան_

----------


## haik

Կոնգրեսի անվանումը միանգամից դնեիք GODF պրծնեիք… Այդ ժամանակ գոնե ինքը իր անվանմամբ կկոչվեր… Թե չե հերիք չի հայ, դեռ մի հատ էլ ազգային…

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 6-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ԱՄՍԻ 12 ՀԵՏԱՁԳԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
29.08.2008 թ.

Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին նշանակված ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության որակավորման փուլի Հայաստան-Թուրքիա խաղի եւ պաշտոնապես հայտարարված՝ Հայաստան 20-25 հազար թուրք ֆուտբոլասերների ժամանման առիթով կառավարությունը կայացրել է մի ինչ-որ որոշում, որով մարդու իրավունքների եւ ազատությունների հակասահմանադրական սահմանափակումներ է մտցրել, ինչպիսիք Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսվում են միայն արտակարգ դրության պայմաններում։

Միեւնույն ժամանակ մենք հասկանում ենք առանձնահատուկ այս դեպքում հասարակական կարգի ու անվտանգության պահպանման լրացուցիչ միջոցառումների անհրաժեշտությունը։ Նման դեպքերում ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը դա կարող էր անել բոլորովին այլ կերպ, առանց Սահմանադրությունը եւ իր քաղաքացիների իրավունքները ոտնահարելու, մասնավորապես` խնդրանքով դիմելով հասարակական ու քաղաքական կազմակերպություններին՝ ձեռնպահ մնալ այդ օրերին զանգվածային միջոցառումների կազմակերպումից։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հաստատակամ պայքարելով հանդերձ այս ապօրինի վարչախմբի դեմ, միայն քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ քաղելու համար երբեք չի ձեռնարկել ու արել գործողություններ, որոնք  ինչ-որ կերպ, թեկուզ միջնորդավորված, կարող են վնասել Հայաստանի պետականության ու ժողովրդի շահերին։ Ուստիեւ, նկատի ունենալով՝

-    վերջին շրջանում մեր տարածաշրջանում ծավալված բուռն իրադարձությունների ու դրանց հետ կապված աշխարհաքաղաքական հայտնի զարգացումների հետեւանքով ստեղծված լարված  ու նուրբ իրավիճակը,

-    այն հանգամանքը, որ առաջին անգամ մեր երկիր են ժամանելու Թուրքիայի հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ (գուցե նաեւ այդ երկրի նախագահը), որոնց անվտանգության հետ կապված՝ բազմաթիվ օբյեկտիվ խնդիրներ կարող են առաջանալ կեղծ ազգայնական ուժերի ու տարրերի անխոհեմ կոչերի ու գործողությունների հետեւանքով, ինչի կանխումը իրավապահ մարմինների պարտքն է, եւ այս դեպքում պետք է ոչ թե խանգարել, այլ օգնել նրանց,

-    մտահոգված լինելով մեր երկրի միջազգային վարկով,

-    ինչպես նաեւ կողմնակիցը լինելով Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը եւ չցանկանալով որեւէ կերպ ստվերել դրանց զարգացման հեռանկարներին նպաստող որեւէ միջոցառում,


Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.

ա) Ս.թ. օգոստոսի 31-ից, ժամը 23-ից դադարեցնում է Հյուսիսային պողոտայում հուլիսի 4-ից շարունակվող շուրջօրյա նստացույցը։

բ) Սեպտեմբերի 5-ին նշանակված համահանրապետական հանրահավաքը տեղափոխում է հաջորդ ուրբաթ՝ սեպտեմբերի 12-ին։

գ) Մինչեւ սեպտեմբերի 12-ը Հյուսիսային պողոտայում կանցկացվեն միայն «քաղաքական զբոսանքներ» երեկոյան ժամը 19-ից մինչեւ 22-ը։
Նստացույցի մասնակիցներին եւ մեր բոլոր կողմնակիցներին կոչ ենք անում կազդուրվել եւ պատրաստվել պայքարի վճռական փուլին։


Մեր ժողովրդին կոչ ենք անում այս ընթացքում չենթարկվել որեւէ կեղծ ազգայնական սադրանքի, ընդհակառակը՝ օգնել կանխել այդպիսիք։

Բոլորին կոչ ենք անում ակտիվորեն աջակցել ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանի հավաքականին, հաջողություն ենք մաղթում մեր թիմին, ցանկանում *ՄԻՆՉԵՒ ՎԵՐՋ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ* եւ խոշոր հաշվով *ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ*։

*ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈ՛Ւ ԵՆՔ։*

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ մոռացել էի այս թեմայում նշել:
Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են անդամակցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին կարող են դիմել հետևյալ գրասենյակները՝ այցելելով ժամը 10:00 - 18:00 սահմանում (շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերի աշխատանքի մասին տեղյակ չեմ, կարող եք ճշտել՝ զանգահարելով համապատասխան գրասենյակ).

ՀԱԿ Գրասենյակներ.
- ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ - *Կորյունի 19Ա*, հեռ. *520974*
- Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ -* Սարյան 38*, հեռ. *535235*
- Արաբկիր - *Օրբելի 8*, հեռ. *227842*
- Էրեբունի-Նուբարաշեն - *Դավիթ-Բեկի 15*, հեռ. *433535*
- Աջափնյակ-Դավթաշեն - *Հալաբյան 29*, հեռ. *398897*
- Քանաքեռ Զեյթուն - *Ադոնցի 3*, հեռ. *297512*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 1-Ի ԿԱՊԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ*
01.09.2008 թ.

Գիտելիքի օրվա՝ սեպտեմբերի 1-ի կապակցությամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը շնորհավորում է Հայաստանի բոլոր ուսանողներին։

Նոր ուսումնական տարին սկսվում է վերջին մեկ տարվա համաժողովրդական ժողովրդավարական պայքարի շնորհիվ մեր երկրում որակապես նոր՝ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորման պայմաններում, ինչին իր մեծ նպաստն է բերել ուսանողությունը։ Բարձրագույն կրթական հաստատություններում ազատամտության ցանկացած դրսևորում արմատախիլ անելու, վախի ու անտարբերության մթնոլորտ ձևավորելու, «գրպանային» ուսանողական կազմակերպությունների ստեղծմամբ ուսանողական շարժումը կասեցնելու կամ վերահսկելու բոլոր ջանքերը, որ վարչախմբի պատվերը կատարելով գործադրեցին բուհերի ռեկտորները, անցան ապարդյուն։ Համաժողովրդական շարժումն իր հիմնական նվաճումներից մեկն է համարում այդ պայքարում ուսանող երիտասարդության քաղաքացիական հսկայական ներուժի բացահայտումը, նրա ակտիվ մասնակցությունը հասարակության ժողովրդավարացման և քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինստիտուտների կայացմանը։

    Այսօր Հայաստանում բարձրագույն կրթական հաստատությունների հասարակական վարկը և հեղինակությունը վերականգնման խիստ կարիքն ունեն։ Ուսանողությունը նշանակալի դերակատարություն կարող է ունենալ բուհերում տիրող իրավիճակի (կրթության որակի անկում, կոռուպցիա, ուսանողների իրավունքների անտեսում, բուհի իրական ինքնավարության բացակայություն եւ այլն) առողջացման, ակադեմիական ազատությունների վերականգնման, բուհերում ընթացող դեկորատիվ բնույթի մակերեսային վերաձևումները իրական բարեփոխումների վերածելու գործում։ Գիտելիքի հասարակություն ձևավորելու խնդիրը պահանջում է երկրի մարդկային և ինտելեկտուալ ներուժի որակական աճ՝ դրանով իսկ առաջ մղելով կրթության ոլորտը հասարակական զարգացման առաջնային գիծ։ Դա իր հերթին հնարավոր է միմիայն սահմանադրական կարգի վերակնգնման, օրինական իշխանության, օրենքի գերակայության պայմաններում, համընդհանուր մի խնդիր, որ լուծումն այսօր մեծապես կախված է նաեւ առաջիկայում ուսանողների ակտիվ քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշումից, ինչին մենք չենք կասկածում։

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ մոռացել էի այս թեմայում նշել:
> Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են անդամակցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին կարող են դիմել հետևյալ գրասենյակները՝ այցելելով ժամը 10:00 - 18:00 սահմանում (շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերի աշխատանքի մասին տեղյակ չեմ, կարող եք ճշտել՝ զանգահարելով համապատասխան գրասենյակ).
> 
> ՀԱԿ Գրասենյակներ.
> - ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ - *Կորյունի 19Ա*, հեռ. *520974*
> - Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ -* Սարյան 38*, հեռ. *535235*
> - Արաբկիր - *Օրբելի 8*, հեռ. *227842*
> - Էրեբունի-Նուբարաշեն - *Դավիթ-Բեկի 15*, հեռ. *433535*
> - Աջափնյակ-Դավթաշեն - *Հալաբյան 29*, հեռ. *398897*
> - Քանաքեռ Զեյթուն - *Ադոնցի 3*, հեռ. *297512*


Տեղեկացնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ գրասենյակներին ավելացել է ևս մեկը.
- Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա - *Րաֆֆու 39ա*

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են անդամակցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին կարող են դիմել հետևյալ գրասենյակները՝ այցելելով ժամը 10:00 - 18:00 սահմանում (շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերի աշխատանքի մասին տեղյակ չեմ, կարող եք ճշտել՝ զանգահարելով համապատասխան գրասենյակ).
> 
> ՀԱԿ Գրասենյակներ.
> - ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ - *Կորյունի 19Ա*, հեռ. 520974
> - Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ - *Սարյան 38*, հեռ. 535235
> - Արաբկիր - *Օրբելի 8*, հեռ. 227842
> - Էրեբունի-Նուբարաշեն - *Դավիթ-Բեկի 15*, հեռ. 433535
> - Աջափնյակ-Դավթաշեն - *Հալաբյան 29*, հեռ. 398897
> - Քանաքեռ Զեյթուն - *Ադոնցի 3*, հեռ. 297512
> - Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա - *Րաֆֆու 39ա*


ՀԱԿ գրասենյակների թիվը համալրվել է.
- Երևան, Ավան Համայնք - *Բաբաջանյան 38, բն. 102*, հեռ. 624222
- ք. Վանաձոր - *Տիգրան Մեծի 29*, հեռ. 0322 46862

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը Երևան քաղաքի Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն և Արաբկիր համայնքներում պաշտպանում է «Ժողովրդավարական ուղի» կուսակցության համակարգող Մանուել Գասպարյանի և «Ժառանգության» անդամ Զոյա Թադևոսյանի թեկնածությունները: Կոչ ենք անում ընտրողներին և աջակիցներին ակտիվորեն մասնակցել Մանուել Գասպարյանի և Զոյա Թադևոսյանի նախընտրական հանրահավաքներին-հանդիպումներին:

Սեպտեմբերի 4-ին՝ ժամը 19:30-ին Զեյթուն թաղամասի «Պարույր Սևակ» հրապարակում՝ «Մեկ» կահույքի սրահի հարևանությամբ, տեղի կունենա Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն համայնքի ղեկավարի թեկնածու Մանուել Մանուկի Գասպարյանի հանդիպումը համայնքի ընտրողների հետ:

Սեպտեմբերի 5-ին՝ ժամը 17:00-18:30-ին, Մ. Մկրտչյանի հրապարակում՝ Մերգելյանի ինստիտուտին հարակից այգու դիմաց, տեղի կունենա Արաբկիր համայնքի ղեկավարի թեկնածու Զոյա Թադևոսյանի և նրան սատարող ավագանու թեկնածուների նախընտրական հանդիպումը համայնքի ընտրողների հետ: Հանդիպմանը կմասնակցեն նաև ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամներ:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ

----------


## haik

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի որ թեմայի վերնագրի մեջ «ալտենրատիվ կառավարություն» արտահայտությունը, ՀԱԿ համակիրներին ու անդամներին առաջարկում եմ անցնել մի հատ ՀԱԿ մեջ ներգրավված բոլոր գործիչների վրայով ու ներկայացնել մեր պատեկերացումները հնարավոր կառավարության կազմի վերաբերյալ:  Այս մասին նշվել է նաև ԼՏՊ օգոստոսի 4-ի հանրահավաքին ներկայացրած ելույթի ժամանակ: Կարճ ասած մի հատ մեր ուժերով կազմենք ստվերային կառավարություն - dream team:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի որ թեմայի վերնագրի մեջ «ալտենրատիվ կառավարություն» արտահայտությունը, ՀԱԿ համակիրներին ու անդամներին առաջարկում եմ անցնել մի հատ ՀԱԿ մեջ ներգրավված բոլոր գործիչների վրայով ու ներկայացնել մեր պատեկերացումները հնարավոր կառավարության կազմի վերաբերյալ:  Այս մասին նշվել է նաև ԼՏՊ օգոստոսի 4-ի հանրահավաքին ներկայացրած ելույթի ժամանակ: Կարճ ասած մի հատ մեր ուժերով կազմենք ստվերային կառավարություն - dream team:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ գործը հենց իրենց պիտի թողնենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ գործը հենց իրենց պիտի թողնենք:


Չուկ, էտ գործը սենց թե նենց իրանցն ա: Ես ասում եմ, հետաքրքիր է, թե մենք ում են տեսնում այդ կառավարություն: Մենք էլ կարծիք ունենք չէ՞: Մենք մեր համար, իրենց համար չէ: Պետք չի լրիվ կառավարության կազմը գծել, բայց գոնե առանցքային պաշտոնների համար  կարելի է քննարկել, թե «ով լինի, որ լավ լինի»:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էտ գործը սենց թե նենց իրանցն ա: Ես ասում եմ, հետաքրքիր է, թե մենք ում են տեսնում այդ կառավարություն: Մենք էլ կարծիք ունենք չէ՞: Մենք մեր համար, իրենց համար չէ: Պետք չի լրիվ կառավարության կազմը գծել, բայց գոնե առանցքային պաշտոնների համար  կարելի է քննարկել, թե «ով լինի, որ լավ լինի»:


Անուններ կան, որոնք մենք չգիտենք, կամ մեզնից քչերը գիտեն, որովհետև իրենք ավելի ստվերային ոլորտում են:

Իսկ եթե այդպես, ես առանց կոնկրետ պաշտոններ բաներ նշելու, կարող եմ մի քանի անուն տալ, ում կուզեի տեսնել ՀՀ ղեկավար մարմնում.
Դավիթ Շահնազարյան, Լևոն Զուրաբյան, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան, երևի թե Սուրեն Սուրենյանց ու Նորիկ Նորիկյան, Ռուզան Խաչատրյան, Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան (երևի թե), Ժառանգությունը թեև պաշտոնապես ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ չէ, բայց այնտեղից մի շարք մարդկանց, այդ թվում Արմեն Մարտիրոսյան, Զարուհի Փոստանջյան, կարծում եմ, որ Սամվել Գևորգյանին կուզեի տեսնել պաշտոնում, նաև երևի թե Միքայել Հայրապետյանին... բայց այս ամենը շատ պայմանական է, որովհետև էլի եմ ասում, մի շարք անուններ կան, որոնք մենք դեռ չգիտենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որ գործը շատ չբարդացնենք, ընտրենք  յոթ առանցքային պաշտոն, ու ամեն մեկս, ըստ մեր նախասիրությունների, դրանց դիմացը դնենք անուններ: Ի միջի այլոց, ՀԱԿ ոչ համակիրներն էլ կարող են իրենց տարբերակներով հանդես գալ, եթե ցանկություն ունենան:

*1. ՀՀ նախագահ
2. ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ
3. ՀՀ վարչապետ
4. Գլխավոր դատախազ
5. Արտաքին գործերի նախարար
6. Պաշտպանության նախարար
7. Ֆինանսների նախարար*

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Անուններ կան, որոնք մենք չգիտենք, կամ մեզնից քչերը գիտեն, որովհետև իրենք ավելի ստվերային ոլորտում են:


Չուկ  ջան, խոսքը առանցքային պաշտոնների մասին է: Այդ դեպքում չիմացված անունների մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է: Ասենք չի կարող լինել այնպես, որ մեկ էլ վարչապետ դառնա մեկը, որի մասին ոչ լսել ոչ տեսել ենք, ու ասեն, խելոք լավ տղայա, թող վարչապետ աշխատի:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Մեկ էլ, կարծում եմ ութերորդ պաշտոնն էլ է պետք ավելացնել - *8. Արդարադատության նախարար*

----------


## Chuk

Դե ուրեմն ինքդ էլ տարբերակ առաջարկիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ուրեմն ինքդ էլ տարբերակ առաջարկիր:


Գիտես հեշտ ա՞   :Jpit: ))) 
Բա որ իմ համար ամեն ինչ էտքան միանշանակ լիներ, հենա նման առաջարկով հանդես չէի գա: Բայց խոստանում եմ, որ իմ տարբերակն էլ կլինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտես հեշտ ա՞  ))) 
> Բա որ իմ համար ամեն ինչ էտքան միանշանակ լիներ, հենա նման առաջարկով հանդես չէի գա: Բայց խոստանում եմ, որ իմ տարբերակն էլ կլինի:


Ես ինքս չեմ շտապի նման բաժանում անել, թեև որոշ նախասիրություններ և այլն գուցե և ունեմ: Բայց դա ճիշտ չեմ համարում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ինքս չեմ շտապի նման բաժանում անել, թեև որոշ նախասիրություններ և այլն գուցե և ունեմ: Բայց դա ճիշտ չեմ համարում


Իսկ ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ու մի քիչ հետո կներկայացնեմ նախասիրությունների իմ ցանկը: Չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղ է սխալը:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Մոտավորպաես այսպես.

ՀՀ նախագահ – Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ – Լյուդմիլա Հարությունյան (կամ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան)
ՀՀ վարչապետ – Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան (կամ Հրանտ Բագրատյան)
Գլխավոր դատախազ – Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյան 
Արտաքին գործերի նախարար – Ալեքսան Արզումանյան (կամ Դավիթ Շահնազարյան)
Պաշտպանության նախարար – Արամ Սարգսյան
Ֆինանսների նախարար – Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյան
Արդարադատության նախարար – Զարուհի Փոստանջյան

Մի երկու բան էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ

ԱԱԾ կամ Ոստիկանություն – Արամ Կարապետյան
Անվտանգության խորհուրդ – Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ու մի քիչ հետո կներկայացնեմ նախասիրությունների իմ ցանկը: Չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղ է սխալը:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
> Մոտավորպաես այսպես.
> 
> ՀՀ նախագահ – Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
> ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ – Լյուդմիլա Հարությունյան (կամ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան)
> ՀՀ վարչապետ – Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան (կամ Հրանտ Բագրատյան)
> Գլխավոր դատախազ – Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյան 
> ...


Կրթության և մշակույթի նախարար–Կարապետիչ

Հիմնականում համաձայմ եմ…Փոստանջյանը մի քիչ ջահել է

----------


## Kuk

> ԱԱԾ կամ Ոստիկանություն – Արամ Կարապետյան


Էս մեկը կուզեմ, լավնա, դզեց :Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էլ  ուրիշ թեկանծու չկա՞ր ,որ Արամ Սարգսային գրիր պաշտպանության նախարար , թե՞  հաշվի ես առել գեները… Գոնե  ետ պաշտոնում թողեք մնա նույն մարդը  …

Հ.Գ.
մեկել տպավորության մի ստեղծեք ,թե էս  ամեն ինչը պաշտոնի բաժանում ա …

----------


## Norton

> *Սեպտեմբերի 2-ին ռուսական ազդեցիկ "Մոսկովսկայա Պրավդա" թերթը հրապարակել է ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ հարցազրույցը: Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք այն աննշան կրճատումներով:*
> 
> _- Լեւոն Հակոբի, նախագահական ընտրություններից եւ մարտի 1-ի ողբերգությունից հետո անցել է վեց ամիս, սակայն Հայաստանում քաղաքական լարվածությունը պահպանվում է եւ թուլացման նախանշաններ չկան: Ինչպե±ս եք գնահատում իրավիճակը: 
> _
> - Իմ կարծիքով, խոր քաղաքական ճգնաժամ է հասունացել: Դրա առաջացման պատճառը զույգի կողմից արմատավորած վարչակարգն է: Դա անարդյունավետ, կոռումպացված վարչակազմ է: Արտաքին եւ ներքին քաղաքականության իմիտացիա: Այս ամենը դարձել է հասարակության խոր հիասթափության պատճառ: Իսկ սրացումը տեղի է ունեցել նախագահական ընտրություններից եւ կեղծված ընտրությունների դեմ իրենց բողոքն արտահայտող խաղաղ ցուցարարների հանդեպ իրականացրած ջարդից հետո: 
> 
> _- Ձեր կարծիքով, ո՞րն է այս ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու ելքը:_ 
> 
> - Ես գտնում եմ, որ ճգնաժամի էական լուծումն անհնար է առանց շուտափույթ արտահերթ ընտրությունների: Դա միակ քաղաքական ելքն է: 
> ...


...

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ու մի քիչ հետո կներկայացնեմ նախասիրությունների իմ ցանկը: Չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղ է սխալը:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
> Մոտավորպաես այսպես.
> 
> ՀՀ նախագահ – Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
> ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ – Լյուդմիլա Հարությունյան (կամ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան)
> ՀՀ վարչապետ – Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան (կամ Հրանտ Բագրատյան)
> Գլխավոր դատախազ – Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյան 
> ...


Դե գիտես, սա ընդհանրապես անիմաստ խոսակցություն եմ համարում: Միլիոն մարդ, միլիոն կոմբինացիա: Իրականում գիտեմ, որ բավական շատ հնարավոր տարբերակներ կան, որոնցից շատերի հետ կհամաձայնվեի: Բայց էս պահին, օրինակ, ես կուզեի այսպիսի կազմ տեսնել.

Նախագահ - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար - Լևոն Զուրաբյան
Վարչապետ - Հրանտ Բագրատյան
Արտաքին գործերի նախարար - Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան
Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ - Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան
Արդարադատության նախարար - Զարուհի Փոստանջյան
Գլխավոր դատախազ - Պարգև Օհանյան
ՆԳՆ կամ ԱԱԾ - Դավիթ Շահնազարյան (չնայած Շահնազարյանն ըստ իս նաև արտգործ նախարար կսազեր)
Բնապահպանության նախարար - Սամվել Բալոյան

Բայց դե բազմաթիվ ուրիշ կազմերի էլ դեմ չէի լինի: Իմաստը ո՞րն է, մեր օդից վերցրած պատկերացումները գրելու:

----------


## Աբելյան

ՀՀ նախագահ-Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ-Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան
ՀՀ վարչապետ-Արամ Սարգսյան
Գլխավոր դատախազ-Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան
Արտաքին գործերի նախարար-Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան
Պաշտպանության նախարար-Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյան
Ֆինանսների նախարար-Հրանտ Բագրատյան
ՆԳ նախարար-Արամ Կարապետյան
ԿԲ նախագահ-Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան
Արդարադատության նախարար-Լարիսա Ալավերդյան
Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան-Արմեն Հարությունյան (բռոնյա արած)
Կրթության-գիտության նախարար-Դավիթ Շահնազարյան
Տրանսպորտի-կապի նախարար-Լևոն Զուրաբյան
սենց վատ չի ըլնի երևի

Մշակույթի նախարարն էլ ես կլնեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլ  ուրիշ թեկանծու չկա՞ր ,որ Արամ Սարգսային գրիր պաշտպանության նախարար , թե՞  հաշվի ես առել գեները… Գոնե  ետ պաշտոնում թողեք մնա նույն մարդը  …
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> մեկել տպավորության մի ստեղծեք ,թե էս  ամեն ինչը պաշտոնի բաժանում ա …


Պաշտոնի բաժանում չի, բայց իշխանափոխությունն էլ չի նշանակում, որ դրանից հետո իշխանական վերնախավում, առանձին պաշտոններին անհատներ չեն լինելու, ու ասենք կոլլեգիալ որոշումներ են ընդունվելու, կամ փոխնիփոխ, հերթով նախագահ կամ վարչապետ են աշխատելու: Համ էլ որոշողը մենք հո չենք - ես կոնկրետ ներկայացնում եմ նախասիրությունների իմ սանդղակը: 

ՊՆ նախարարն էլ թող լինի Վաղարշակը:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Դե գիտես, սա ընդհանրապես անիմաստ խոսակցություն եմ համարում: Միլիոն մարդ, միլիոն կոմբինացիա: Իրականում գիտեմ, որ բավական շատ հնարավոր տարբերակներ կան, որոնցից շատերի հետ կհամաձայնվեի: Բայց էս պահին, օրինակ, ես կուզեի այսպիսի կազմ տեսնել.
> 
> Նախագահ - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
> Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար - Լևոն Զուրաբյան
> Վարչապետ - Հրանտ Բագրատյան
> Արտաքին գործերի նախարար - Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան
> Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ - Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան
> Արդարադատության նախարար - Զարուհի Փոստանջյան
> Գլխավոր դատախազ - Պարգև Օհանյան
> ...


Լավ տարբերակ էր: Ընգեր տեսնում ես, միլոին մարդ, բայց միլիոն տարբերակ լինել չի կարող: Պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելուն պատրաստ կամ արժանի անհատների թիվը բավականին սահմանափակ է: Ու ակնհայտորեն, գոնե ներկայացված երեք տարբերակներում ահագին նմանություններ կան: 

Զուրաբյանի համար էլ լավ գործ ես գտել: Մտքովս չէր անցել  :Jpit: ))

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Հայկոյի տարբերակն էլ վատը չի; Հատկապես Լարիսա Ալավերդյան - Արդարադատնախ, լուրջ միտք էր;

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, հիմնվելով համաժողովրդական աջակցության վրա, իր պայքարի նպատակն է դարձրել Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների եւ սահամանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը: *Կոնգրեսն ազդարարել է, որ սեպտեմբերի 12-ին կսկսվի բռնապետության դեմ ուղղված համաժողովրդական պայքարի վճռական փուլը:*

Կեղծված ընտրությունների ու  այլ ապօրինությունների շնորհիվ ձեւավորված իշխանությունների կեցվածքը վկայում է, որ այն ընդունակ չէ գնալ երկրում խորացող քաղաքական ճգնաժամը ընդդիմության հետ բանակցությունների միջոցով հաղթահարելու որեւէ քայլի։ Իշխանությունները նաեւ բացարձակ ցինիկ կեցվածք են ընդունել միջազգային կառույցների, մասնավորապես Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի առջեւ ստանձնած պարատավորությունների նկատմամբ: Նրանք չեն կատարում հավաքների ազատության, մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների հետաքննության անկախ եւ վստահելի մարմնի ստեղծման, ինչպես նաեւ էլեկտրոնային լրատվաջոցներով խոսքի ազատության ապահովման իրենց պարտավորությունները: Իսկ քաղբանտարկյալների հարցը շարունակում է մնալ ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամի կարգավորման ամենամեծ խոչնդոտը:

Հայաստանում այսօր շարունակում են բանտերում մնալ 75 քաղբանտարկյալ, որոնց կարելի է բաժանել վեց խմբի: Առաջին խումբը՝ 7 հոգի, որոնց գործերը մինչեւ հիմա, մարտի 1-ից ավելի քան 6 ամիս անց, դեռ չեն մտել դատարան, ինչը հակասում է Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի 1620 բանաձեւի 4.7.1 կետին: Երկրորդ խումբը` 8 հոգի, որոնք պայքարել են ընտրական գործընթացի օրինականության համար, բայց շինծու մեղադրանքներով հենց իրենք են դատապարտվել ընտրական գործընթացը խոչնդոտելու եւ նմանատիպ այլ «հանցակազմի» համար: Երրորդ խմբում են այն 15 ակտիվիստները, որոնք թեեւ ձերբակալվել են հետընտրական զարգացումների պատճառով, սակայն դատապարտվել են դրանց հետ կապ չունեցող կեղծ մեղադրանքներով, ինչպիսիք են՝ ապօրինի զենք պահելը, հարկերից խուսափելը, պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահումը եւ ալյն: Չորրորդ խումբը կազմում են 38 քաղբանտարկյալներ, որոնք դատապարտվել են բացառապես ոստիկանական ցուցմունքների հիման վրա, ինչը հակասում է Եվրոպայի խորհրդի 1620 բանաձեւի 4.7.3 կետին: Հինգերորդ խումբը 4 ցուցարարներ են, որոնց դեմ մեղադրանքները, բացի ոստիկանական  ցուցմունքներից, հենված են նաեւ բռնության, շանտաժի եւ այլ ապօրինի միջոցներով ձեռքբերված այլ «ապացույցների» վրա:  Եվ, վերջապես, վեցերրորդ խումբը՝ 3 հոգի, որոնց քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակը կապված չէ փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների գործընթացի հետ:

Կոպտորեն ոտնահարվում են քաղբանտարկյալների իրավունքները։ Նրանցից 13 հոգի նվազագույն անհրաժեշտ բժշկական օգնությունից զրկված լինելու պատճառով ծանր առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն, իսկ ոմանց կյանքին արդեն նաեւ վտանգ է սպառնում: Չնայած փաստաբանների անընդհատ միջնորդություններին, իշխանությունները որեւէ միջոց չեն ձեռնարկում բժշկական օնություն տրամադրելու, նրանց տառապանքները մեղմելու համար: Դրանով իշխանությունները խախտում են Մարդու իրավունքների Եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի 3-րդ հոդվածը, որն արգելում է բանտարկյալներին ենթարկել խոշտանգումների, անմարդկային կամ արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնող վերաբերմունքի կամ պատժի:

Քաղբանտարկյալներ, խոշտանգումներ, հավաքների եւ խոսքի ազատության սահմանափակումներ, չընտրված եւ կեղեքիչ կառավարություն, նվաստացուցիչ ներկա, անհեռանկար ապագա` այս ամենը երեւույթներ են, որոնք հայ ժողովուրդը չի հանդուրժի երբեք: Սեպտեմբերի 12-ին մենք դա ցույց կտանք բռնապետությանը եւ ապօրինությանը հակադրված մեր հավաքական կամքով:

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ

----------


## սիսար

*Մոդերատորական. Անիմաստ գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Բավականին հետաքրքիր նախագիծ է։

Հետեւաբար ինձ հետաքրքրեց մի քանի հարց, որոնք անմիջապես կապված են Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին՝

Ովքեր են ֆինանսավորում «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի» նյութական ծախսերը, ներառյալ, թեեւ ոչ ամբողջական կարգով նշված, հետեւյալ՝ 

կատարվող աշխատանքների վարձավճարումը, գրենական գործիքների եւ տպագրման ծախսերը, կոմունալ ծախսերը, էլեկտրականության ծախսերը, վարձված շինությունների վարձավճարումը,քաղաքական ցույցերի, քայլարշավերի, պաստառների, բացիկների, եւ այլ գործարքների իրվավունքի վարձավճարումը (Եթե իհարկե գոյություն ունի մնամ վարձ, օրինակ, հանրային ցույցերի եւ նմանօրինակ ձեռնարկների համար տվյալ քաղաքի իշխանությոնը տրվում է հատուկ վարձավճար, որով քաղաքապետարանը համաձայնության գալով ընդունում է հայցը եւ թուլատրում տվյալ կազմակերպությանը գործել ըստ պայմանավորվածության։ Եվ քանզի ՀԱԿ–ը Ազգային է, հետեւաբար պետք է որ լինի բազմանդամ, կարելի է կռահել որ քաղաքապետարանի հետ որեւէ գործարք անելու համար անհրաժետ կլինեն գործադրել մեծ ծավալի դրամական ֆոնդեր),հնարավոր դրամային դատական հայցերի պայքարի, այդ դատավարությունների պարտության դեպքում վճարվող ծախսերը, (Քանզի ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրության ՀՀ պատկանում է Հայաստանի ժողովրդին, եւ ոչ թե որեւէ Ազգին, հնարավոր է, որ լինեն Հայաստանում ապրող ժողովրդներ, օրինակ Հայաստանում ապրող Արցախցիներ, Ասորիներ, Հայեր, Հրեաներ, Եզդիներ, Ռուսներ եւ այլն, որոնք հիմնվելով ազգային խտրականություն ներկայացնող Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գործնեությանը, պատվազրկման հիմունքներով դրամ շորթելու հայց ներկայացնեն դատարաններին։)

Առայժմ այսքանը։ Բոլոր հարցերին խնդրում եմ տալ լուրջ պատասխան։ Այս ամենը իրական են եւ չի կարելի անտեսել, կամ ծաղրի վերածելով վարկաբեկել այս լուրջ կառույցի գործնեությունը։

Նախապես շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի մթությունից մի հիշացրու… Վատ հուշեր ունեմ մթության հետ կապված…


Հակոբ, ՀԱԿ-ը կոնսուլտատիվ բնույթի մարմին է, կուսակցություն չի: ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ հիմա եթե չեմ սխալվում քսանին մոտ կուսակցություն կա: Կամ մի քիչ պակաս: Ամեն կուսակցություն, ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը համապատասխան ունի իր եկամուտները: Եթե կան համատեղ ծախսեր, ՀԱԿ շրջանակներում, ապա ամեն մեկն իր մասով իրականացնում է այդ ծախսերը:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին գրառումներից 18-ը շարունակական զրույցային բնույթ կրելու պատճառով տեղափոխվել են «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմա:*

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ, ՀԱԿ-ը կոնսուլտատիվ բնույթի մարմին է, կուսակցություն չի: ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ հիմա եթե չեմ սխալվում քսանին մոտ կուսակցություն կա: Կամ մի քիչ պակաս: Ամեն կուսակցություն, ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը համապատասխան ունի իր եկամուտները: Եթե կան համատեղ ծախսեր, ՀԱԿ շրջանակներում, ապա ամեն մեկն իր մասով իրականացնում է այդ ծախսերը:


_Ընդհանուր առմամբ ՀԱԿը հետաքրքիր մարմին–ստորաբաժանում է։ Միայն թե կարծում եմ, որ նրա գործունեությունը ունի մի շարք օրինական–սահմանադրական հակասություններ, որոնք էլ կարող են պատճառ հանդիսանալ վերահսկող պետական մարմնին լուծարել ՀԱԿը։ Որն էլ իր հերթին նոր բախումներ կառաջացնի պարզամիտ ժողովրդի շրջաններում։_

Տրիբուն,

Իսկ որո՞նք են այդ կուսակցությունները։ Կարո՞ղ եք նշել։

–

Արտակ,

Տեղեկություն կա՞ այն մասին, թե քանի անդամ ունի ՀԱԿը։

Շնորհակալություն,

----------


## Chuk

Հակոբ, թերևս այս մի գրառումն էլ է, չէ՞, «բարի» գրառում: Ես կնախընտրեի ոչ դիմակավորված զրույցն ու քննարկումները: Ասածներդ իրականություն չեն դառնա, բայց ուզում եմ ուշադրությունդ հրավիրել խիստ կոպիտ և վիրավորական, ոչ կորեկտ  «պարզամիտ ժողովրդի շրջաններում» արտահայտությանդ վրա: Կխնդրեի հետևել արտահայտչաձևին:

Քանի որ հարցերը այլոց էլ կարող են հետաքրքրել, կպատասխանեմ:

Հարց առաջին. Ովքե՞ր են կազմում ՀԱԿ-ը: Ներկայացնում եմ ստորև:

*«Ազատություն» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ՝ Հրանտ Բագրատյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 1997 թ.
Անդամների թիվը՝ 2,700

*«Այլընտրանք» հասարակական քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն*
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը՝ 2006 թ.

*«Ժողովրդավարական ուղի» կուսակցություն*

Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 2005 թ.
Անդամների թիվը` 4,200 

* «Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիք» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ` Պետրոս Մակեյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը՝ 1998 թ.
Անդամների թիվը՝ 4,700

*Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ` Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը`1998 թ.
Անդամներիթիվը՝ 30,000

*Հայաստանի Լիբերալ Կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ՝ Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը՝ 2008թ. (կուսակցության բոլոր անդամները նախկին ՀԱԱԿ կուսակիցներ էին)
Անդամների թիվը՝ >4000

*Հայաստանի կանաչների (սոցիալ-էկոլոգիական) կուսակցություն*
Վարչության նախագահ` Արմեն Դովլաթյան

*Հայաստանի Մարքսիստական կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ` Դավիթ Հակոբյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 1997
Անդամներիթիվը՝ 7,500

*«Հայոց Հայրենիք» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ՝ Արշակ Բակլաչյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 2005 թ.
Անդամների թիվը` 13,200

*«Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում» կուսակցություն*
Վարչության նախագահ՝Արարատ Զուրաբյան 
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը՝ 1988 թ.
Անդամների թիվը՝ 7,500


*«Հայրենիք եւ Պատիվ» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության ղեկավար՝  Գառնիկ Մարգարյան

*«Հանրապետություն» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ՝Արամ Զ. Սարգսյան 
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը՝ 2001 թ.
Անդամների թիվը՝ 5,600

*«Մարդու իրավունքներ – 96» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ՝  Ռուբեն Թորոսյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 1996 թ.

*Պահպանողական կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ` Միքայէլ Հայրապետեան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 1991 թ.
Անդամների թիվը` 2,500

*Սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական Հնչակյան կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության ղեկավար` Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան
Հիմնադրմանտարե թիվը՝ 1898 թ.
Անդամներիթիվը՝ 4,600 (Հայաստան)

*«Քրիստոնեա – ժողովրդավարական վերածնունդ» կուսակցություն*
Կուսակցության նախագահ՝Մկրտիչ (Սոս) Գիմիշյան
Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 2005 թ.
Անդամների թիվը՝ 2,150

ինչպես նաև
- *«ՀԻՄԱ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնություն*
- *«Հատուկ Գունդ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնություն*

չեմ բացառում, որ ունենամ բացթողումներ:




Հարց 2. Քանի՞ անդամ ունի ՀԱԿ-ը:

ՀԱԿ անդամագրումը գնում է բուռն թափով: Ես ունեմ որոշ տվյալներ, որոնք հրապարակման ենթակա չեն, քանի որ կարող են և սխալ լինել: Ամեն դեպքում խոսքը գնում է բավական մեծ թվերի մասին: Ինչպես ասուլիսներից մեկի ժամանակ հայտարարեց ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, մենք չենք ելել թվերի մրցավազքի և նրանք նպատակահարմար չեն գտնում հրապարակել թվեր, քանի դեռ անդամագրումը գնում է այսպիսի թափով և ՀԱԿ անդամների թիվն ժամ առ ժամ կտրուկ փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվում: Դա կնշանակեր անընդհատ թվեր հրապարակել, ինչը ՀԱԿ մեթոդը չէ: Պարոն Զուրաբյանը խոստացել է թվաքանակ հրապարակել, երբ որ որոշակի ստաբիլություն կգրանցվի անդամագրման պրոցեսում:

Հուսով եմ, որ լրացուցիչ հարցեր չեն առաջանա:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հարգելի Արտակ, ի զարմանս Ձեզ իմ այս գրառումը ոչ միայն բարի է, այլ բարիների բարին է։  Եվ կարծում եմ, որ Դուք, ի սեր բարության, պետք է վերանայեք Ձեր կարծիք։ Մենք այստեղ չենք եկել անձնական վիրավորանքներ տալու համար։ Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի արտահայտենք մեր կարծիքը։ Դուք ունեք Ձեր կարծիքը, ես ունեմ իմը։ Չի կարելի մեղադրել մարդուն եւ ստիպել նրան ետ կանգնել իր սեփական կարծիքից։ Դա ավազակություն է։ Բռնիություն։ Ահաբեկչություն։ Բարին եմ ցանկանում Ձեզ։

Շնորհակալություն իմ նախորդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար։

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի Արտակ, ի զարմանս Ձեզ իմ այս գրառումը ոչ միայն բարի է, այլ բարիների բարին է։  Եվ կարծում եմ, որ Դուք, ի սեր բարության, պետք է վերանայեք Ձեր կարծիք։ Մենք այստեղ չենք եկել անձնական վիրավորանքներ տալու համար։ Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի արտահայտենք մեր կարծիքը։ Դուք ունեք Ձեր կարծիքը, ես ունեմ իմը։ Չի կարելի մեղադրել մարդուն եւ ստիպել նրան ետ կանգնել իր սեփական կարծիքից։ Դա ավազակություն է։ Բռնիություն։ Ահաբեկչություն։ Բարին եմ ցանկանում Ձեզ։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն իմ նախորդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար։


Հակոբ, քո գրառումների ձևը և այն հարցաքնչական եղանակը, որն ունես, ինչպես նաև տարբեր թեմաներից իմ պատկերացրած տեսակետը քո մասին ինձ հարկադրում է հասկանալ, որ դու լավ տեսակետ չունես ՀԱԿ-ի ու ընդհանրապես ընդդիմության վերաբերյալ, որ կուզեիր որ այն չլինի, քո գրառումներում տեսնում եմ հակա նոտաներ, որոնք բարի չեմ կարող կոչել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, Աստված մեզ դատավոր, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, թե սխալվում եմ: Իսկ եթե սխալվում եմ, ապա այդ սխալիս դրդում ես դու՝ քո գրառումներով:

Ինչևէ, հուսով եմ դեմ չես «դու» դիմելաձևիս և առաջարկում եմ, որ դու էլ նույնը կիրառես՝ ի սեր բարության ու բարեկամության:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ, քո գրառումների ձևը և այն հարցաքնչական եղանակը, որն ունես, ինչպես նաև տարբեր թեմաներից իմ պատկերացրած տեսակետը քո մասին ինձ հարկադրում է հասկանալ, որ դու լավ տեսակետ չունես ՀԱԿ-ի ու ընդհանրապես ընդդիմության վերաբերյալ, որ կուզեիր որ այն չլինի, քո գրառումներում տեսնում եմ հակա նոտաներ, որոնք բարի չեմ կարող կոչել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, Աստված մեզ դատավոր, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, թե սխալվում եմ: Իսկ եթե սխալվում եմ, ապա այդ սխալիս դրդում ես դու՝ քո գրառումներով:
> 
> _Ինչևէ, հուսով եմ դեմ չես «դու» դիմելաձևիս և առաջարկում եմ, որ դու էլ նույնը կիրառես՝ ի սեր բարության ու բարեկամության:_


Անձնական գրառումներում կարող ենք այդպես խոսել։ Բայց այստեղ, «բաց երկնքի տակ»  :Smile:  չեմ ցանկանում այդպես խոսել։ 

Ես դեմ չեմ այն մարդկանց խմբերին, ովքեր դեմ են այսօրվա ՀՀ–ն իշխանությանը։ Ցանկացած գործարքում կողմերի բախումից ստավում է խնդրի լուծում։ Մեր հույսը այն է, որ ցանկացած լուծում լինի մեր օգտին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> _Ընդհանուր առմամբ ՀԱԿը հետաքրքիր մարմին–ստորաբաժանում է։ Միայն թե կարծում եմ, որ նրա գործունեությունը ունի մի շարք օրինական–սահմանադրական հակասություններ, որոնք էլ կարող են պատճառ հանդիսանալ վերահսկող պետական մարմնին լուծարել ՀԱԿը։ Որն էլ իր հերթին նոր բախումներ կառաջացնի պարզամիտ ժողովրդի շրջաններում։_


Չուկը կարծես մնացած հարցերին պատասխանել է: 

Նախ առանաձնապես անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ է նշանակում ստորաբաժանում: Ստորաբաժանումներ լինում են կազմակերպությունների ներսում, իսկ Կոնգրեսը կազմակերպություն չի, դա վերկուսակցական, կոնսուլտատիվ, կազմակերպչական մարմին է: Անունն էլ հենց խոսում է իր մասին - *ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ*: Գրված չէ կուսակցություն, միություն, կամ մի ինչ որ այլ բան: *Սա շարժման կազմակերպական ձև է*:  

Մեջբերում եմ Հռչակագրից.



> ...  Հաշվի առնելով, որ ետընտրական շրջանում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը հայտնվել է մտահոգիչ մարտահրավերների առջեւ,
> 
> Գիտակցելով, որ հրատապ անհրաժեշտություն է առաջացել *կազմակերպական նոր ձեւի միջոցով* Շարժումը հարմարեցնելու այդ մարտահրավերների դիմագրավմանը,
> 
> Մենք՝ Շարժման կորիզը կազմող քաղաքական կուսակցությունների ներկայացու­ցիչներս, հռչակում ենք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ստեղծումը:


Այնպես որ լուծարելու բան, ըստ էության չկա: Սա բաժնետիրական ընկերություն կամ ՍՊՀ չի, որ լուծարվի, ու օրենսդրության հետ էլ ոչ մի հակասություն լինել չի կարող: Կոնգրեսին անդամագրվողներին կուսակցական տոմսեր չեն տալիս, անդագրվողներն էլ անդամավճարներ չեն մուծում: *Կարելի է ասել, որ անդամագրությունը Կոնգրեսին, Կոնգրեսի կողմից հռչակված գաղափարները սատարողների կամ համակիրների գրանցում է: *  

Մեջբերում եմ Հռչակագրից. 



> ...   Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող քաղաքական կուսակցություններն ու հասարակական կազմակերպությունները պահպանում են իրենց լիակատար ինքնուրույնությունը եւ անկախ գործունեություն ծավալելու, այդ թվում` ընտրություններին առանձին մասնակցելու իրավունքը: Կոնգրեսը բաց է Հայաստանի եւ Սփյուռքի բոլոր կուսակցությունների եւ հասարակական կազմակերպությունների անդամագրման համար:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Չուկը կարծես մնացած հարցերին պատասխանել է: 
> 
> Նախ առանաձնապես անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ է նշանակում ստորաբաժանում: Ստորաբաժանումներ լինում են կազմակերպությունների ներսում, իսկ Կոնգրեսը կազմակերպություն չի, դա վերկուսակցական, կոնսուլտատիվ, կազմակերպչական մարմին է: Անունն էլ հենց խոսում է իր մասին - *ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ*: Գրված չէ կուսակցություն, միություն, կամ մի ինչ որ այլ բան: *Սա շարժման կազմակերպական ձև է*:  
> 
> Մեջբերում եմ Հռչակագրից.
> 
> 
> Այնպես որ լուծարելու բան, ըստ էության չկա: Սա բաժնետիրական ընկերություն կամ ՍՊՀ չի, որ լուծարվի, ու օրենսդրության հետ էլ ոչ մի հակասություն լինել չի կարող: Կոնգրեսին անդամագրվողներին կուսակցական տոմսեր չեն տալիս, անդագրվողներն էլ անդամավճարներ չեն մուծում: *Կարելի է ասել, որ անդամագրությունը Կոնգրեսին, Կոնգրեսի կողմից հռչակված գաղափարները սատարողների կամ համակիրների գրանցում է: *  
> 
> Մեջբերում եմ Հռչակագրից.


Այո, հենց այդ Կոնգրես մարմինն է ինձ շփոթեցնում։ Կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել, թե ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Կոնգրես» Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում։ Ես մի քիչ տարբեր եմ հասկանում այն, օրինակ վերցնելով Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգրեի Պետական Կոնգրեսը։ Եվ չեմ կարողանում նմանացնել այն Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այո, հենց այդ Կոնգրես մարմինն է ինձ շփոթեցնում։ Կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել, թե ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Կոնգրես» Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում։ Ես մի քիչ տարբեր եմ հասկանում այն, օրինակ վերցնելով Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգրեի Պետական Կոնգրեսը։ Եվ չեմ կարողանում նմանացնել այն Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին։


Իսկ օրինակ՝ հայտնի Հնդկական Ազգային Կոնգրեսը Հայկական Ազգային Կոնգրեսին նման է՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո, հենց այդ Կոնգրես մարմինն է ինձ շփոթեցնում։ Կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել, թե ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Կոնգրես» Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում։ Ես մի քիչ տարբեր եմ հասկանում այն, օրինակ վերցնելով Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգրեի Պետական Կոնգրեսը։ Եվ չեմ կարողանում նմանացնել այն Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին։


Հակոբ մի խառնվի իրար: Կոնգրես, նշանակում է մարդկանց, քաղաքական ուժերի կամ կազմակերպությունների հավաք, համաժողով: Կոնգրես կարող է կոչվել նաև տարբեր երկրների բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հավաքը: Կոնգրեսի հոմանիշներն են համագումարը, համաժողովը:  

Կոնգրես է կոչվում նաև ԱՄՆ ներկայացուցիչների ստորին պալատը: ԱՄՆ դեպքում դա ընդամենը նրանց օրենսիդր մարմնի անվանումն է: Մեր երկրի օրենսդիր մարմինն էլ կոչվում է Ազգային Ժողով, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Ժողով բառը կարող է վերաբերվել միայն պառլամենտին:

----------


## Վարպետ

> *«Հայոց Հայրենիք» կուսակցություն*
> Կուսակցության նախագահ՝ Արշակ Բակլաչյան
> Հիմնադրման տարեթիվը` 2005 թ.
> Անդամների թիվը` 13,200


Չուկ, էս կուսակցությունը, կարելի ա ասել, ես եմ գրանցել: Էստեղ 2 հոգի են :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, էս կուսակցությունը, կարելի ա ասել, ես եմ գրանցել: Էստեղ 2 հոգի են


Զատո ինչ նվիրված անդամներ են: 

Չէ էն ԲՀԿ նման, կես միլիոն անդամ ասեցին, երեք անգամ քիչ ձայն հավաքեցին:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Զատո ինչ նվիրված անդամներ են: 
> 
> Չէ էն ԲՀԿ նման, կես միլիոն անդամ ասեցին, երեք անգամ քիչ ձայն հավաքեցին:


Նախ` զատոյով չի, Տրիբուն ջան, գրած ա 13.200 անդամ :Smile:  Տենց որ վեցնենք` նույնիսկ Սերժի վրա կարելի է մի քանի հատ դրական զատո գտնել :Wink:  Երկրորդն էլ, դու ճանաչում ես Բակլաչյան Արշակին? :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկրորդն էլ, դու ճանաչում ես Բակլաչյան Արշակին?


Չէ, բայց կարգին տաղայա: Գիտես ի՞նչի: Անդամակցում ա Կոնգրեսին: Դիրքորոշում ունի:  :Hands Up: 

Համ էլ մարդը լավից-վատից գրանցել ա կուսակցությունը: Կրար էտ էլ չաներ չէ:  :LOL:  

Վարպետ, արի մասնակիից անցնեք ընդհանուրին: Հիմա էական չի, թե ով քանի հոգի ունի կուսակցությունում: Բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ Հայաստանում կուսակցությունների մեծ մասը, մղմ ասած ֆուֆլո են: Իսկ թվերը վաղուց դարձել են գեղանկարիչների սիրած բնորդը: Էականը գաղափարն է որ դրված է Կոնգրեսի հիմքում:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ մի խառնվի իրար: Կոնգրես, նշանակում է մարդկանց, քաղաքական ուժերի կամ կազմակերպությունների հավաք, համաժողով: Կոնգրես կարող է կոչվել նաև տարբեր երկրների բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հավաքը: Կոնգրեսի հոմանիշներն են համագումարը, համաժողովը:  
> 
> Կոնգրես է կոչվում նաև ԱՄՆ ներկայացուցիչների ստորին պալատը: ԱՄՆ դեպքում դա ընդամենը նրանց օրենսիդր մարմնի անվանումն է: Մեր երկրի օրենսդիր մարմինն էլ կոչվում է Ազգային Ժողով, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Ժողով բառը կարող է վերաբերվել միայն պառլամենտին:


Անհանգիստ չեմ։  :Smile:  

Փաստորեն այդ դեպքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կնշանակի ժողով, համագումար, եւ ոչ մի նմանություն չի ունենա ԱՄՆ ներկայացուցիչների տան կոնգրեսին, որտեղ ձեւաորվում եւ քննարկվում են կանոնադրությունները, օրենքները…

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը գերազանց առաջխաղացում է։ Վերջապես հնարավոր կլինի լսել բոլոր Ազգային կուսակցությունների ժողովը համառոտ կերպով։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չէ, բայց կարգին տաղայա: Գիտես ի՞նչի: Անդամակցում ա Կոնգրեսին: Դիրքորոշում ունի: 
> 
> Համ էլ մարդը լավից-վատից գրանցել ա կուսակցությունը: Կրար էտ էլ չաներ չէ:  
> 
> Վարպետ, արի մասնակիից անցնեք ընդհանուրին: Հիմա էական չի, թե ով քանի հոգի ունի կուսակցությունում: Բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ Հայաստանում կուսակցությունների մեծ մասը, մղմ ասած ֆուֆլո են: Իսկ թվերը վաղուց դարձել են գեղանկարիչների սիրած բնորդը: Էականը գաղափարն է որ դրված է Կոնգրեսի հիմքում:


Վտանգավոր խութերը շրջանցելուամենադյուրին միջոցն ա` մասնավորից ընդհանուրին անցնելը :Smile:  Ես ընդամենը դիտորդ եմ, կարդում եմ ուղղակի: Ու երբեմն-երբեմն ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրում այս կամ այն մասնավոր երևույթի վրա, որպես ի գիտություն :Smile:  Պատերազմը լավ չէ, աշխատանքը գեղցկացնում է մարդուն, խաղաղ ատոմ, խաղաղ տիեզերք :Smile:  Լավ ա սենց ընդհանուր? :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը գերազանց առաջխաղացում է։ Վերջապես հնարավոր կլինի լսել բոլոր Ազգային կուսակցությունների ժողովը համառոտ կերպով։


Եվ լսել Հակոբ Գևորգյանի իմաստուն կարծիքը ընդամենը մեկ անգամ, այլ ոչ թե բոլորի համար առանձին-առանձին :Smile:  Այ սա իրոք լուրջ առաջխաղացում է :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն այդ դեպքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կնշանակի ժողով, համագումար, եւ ոչ մի նմանություն չի ունենա ԱՄՆ ներկայացուցիչների տան կոնգրեսին, որտեղ ձեւաորվում եւ քննարկվում են կանոնադրությունները, օրենքները…


Ընկեր, կազմակերպչական ձև: Եթե կարճ ասենք: 

Այ հաստատ չէի սպասում, որ որևէ մեկը կարող է ՀԱԿ-ից օրենքների քննարկում ընդունում ակնկալել : 




> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը գերազանց առաջխաղացում է։ Վերջապես հնարավոր կլինի լսել բոլոր Ազգային կուսակցությունների ժողովը համառոտ կերպով։


Չգիտեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես Ազգային կուսակցություններ ասելով, բայց ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ քո կողմից Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես անվանման մեջ առկա բոլոր երեք բառերի թյուրըմբռնում կա: 

Լավ է չես ասում, վերջապես հնարավոր կլինի *հայերեն* լեզվով որևէ համառոտ բան լասել, քանի որ Կոնգրեսը կոչվում է *Հայ* Ազգային: Կամ ասենք, ժողովի ժամանակ համառոտ մի քանի *հայ* տեսնել:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Վտանգավոր խութերը շրջանցելուամենադյուրին միջոցն ա` մասնավորից ընդհանուրին անցնելը Ես ընդամենը դիտորդ եմ, կարդում եմ ուղղակի: Ու երբեմն-երբեմն ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրում այս կամ այն մասնավոր երևույթի վրա, որպես ի գիտություն Պատերազմը լավ չէ, աշխատանքը գեղցկացնում է մարդուն, խաղաղ ատոմ, խաղաղ տիեզերք Լավ ա սենց ընդհանուր?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Եվ լսել Հակոբ Գևորգյանի իմաստուն կարծիքը ընդամենը մեկ անգամ, այլ ոչ թե բոլորի համար առանձին-առանձին Այ սա իրոք լուրջ առաջխաղացում է


Սա հո քարի դարը չի… Պրոտոն, Նեյրոն պայթացնելու հարցն ավելի կարեւոր ա տիեզերքի խաղաղության համար։  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Վտանգավոր խութերը շրջանցելուամենադյուրին միջոցն ա` մասնավորից ընդհանուրին անցնելը* Ես ընդամենը դիտորդ եմ, կարդում եմ ուղղակի: Ու երբեմն-երբեմն ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրում այս կամ այն մասնավոր երևույթի վրա, որպես ի գիտություն


Համաձայն եմ: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ պարտադիր պիտի գլխապատառ վազենք ու դեմ առնենք հենց այդ խութերին, եթե դրանք շրջանցելու դյուրին միջոց կա: 




> Պատերազմը լավ չէ, աշխատանքը գեղցկացնում է մարդուն, խաղաղ ատոմ, խաղաղ տիեզերք Լավ ա սենց ընդհանուր?


Ուստա (կներես, վարպետին արժանի հոմանիշով եմ դիմում) ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնելու կարիք չկա: Ամեն մասնակի դեպք ունի իր մասնավոր ընդհանրացումը: Ու Բակլաչյան մասնավոր դեպքի ընդհանրացումը հաստատ խաղաղ տիեզերքը չի:  :LOL:  Եթե իհարկե Գագարինի հետ ազգակցական կապեր չունի: Կամ կուսակցության երկու անդամներից մեկը տիեզերագնաց չի:

----------


## Chuk

Վարպետ, կուսակցությունների մասին տվյալներ ներկայացնելիս օգտվել եմ որոշ աղբյուրներից, անդամների քանակը, կարծես թե, հենց կուսակցությունների ներկայացրածն է: Ես ինքս էլ փոքր-ինչ կասկածում էի, թվերը այստեղ բերե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ, նախ որովհետև ոմանք կասկածելի էին թվում, հետո՝ դա ախր հեչ էական չեմ համարում ՀՀ պայմաններում: Համ էլ, ճիշտն ասած, իմ համար նույն կերպ անհավատալի է 2 անդամ ունենալու փաստը, որքան այն մեծ թվի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են անդամակցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին կարող են դիմել հետևյալ գրասենյակները՝ այցելելով ժամը 10:00 - 18:00 սահմանում (շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերի աշխատանքի մասին տեղյակ չեմ, կարող եք ճշտել՝ զանգահարելով համապատասխան գրասենյակ).
> ՀԱԿ Գրասենյակներ.
> - ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ - Կորյունի 19Ա, հեռ. 520974
> - Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ - Սարյան 38, հեռ. 535235
> - Արաբկիր - Օրբելի 8, հեռ. 227842
> - Էրեբունի-Նուբարաշեն - Դավիթ-Բեկի 15, հեռ. 433535
> - Աջափնյակ-Դավթաշեն - Հալաբյան 29, հեռ. 398897
> - Քանաքեռ Զեյթուն - Ադոնցի 3, հեռ. 297512
> - Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա - Րաֆֆու 39ա
> ...


ՀԱԿ գրասենյակները համալրվել են՝
- Արագածոտնի մարզ, Աշտարակ - Սիսակյան 16, սենյակ 216
հեռ. 094650998,  093114991

----------


## Վարպետ

> Համ էլ, ճիշտն ասած, իմ համար նույն կերպ անհավատալի է 2 անդամ ունենալու փաստը, որքան այն մեծ թվի


Ճիշտ ես :Smile:  Եվս մի խում հրազդանաբնակ Բակլաչյաններ, որոնք այստեղ են հայտնվել միայն կուսակցապետի խնդրանքով, որ հիմնադիր համագումար կարողանա գոնե վիզուալ ապահովել: Բայց ես սկսում եմ նկատել, որ ինձ հետ վիճաբանության եք բռնվում, ժողովուրդ: Ես չեմ ուզում ձեզ որեւէ բան համոզել, ես ասում եմ ընդամենը` ի գիտություն: Եթե ինձ համարում եք ոչ հավաստի աղբյուր, ապա չհավատալը ձեր իրավունքն է :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

Տեղի ունեցան Երևան քաղաքի Արաբկիր և Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն թաղային համայնքների թաղապետերի ընտրությունները: Ինչպես և սպասելի էր, դրանք անցան ավազակապետական համակարգի մշակած նույն սկզբունքներով: Դարձյալ համատարած էր ընտրախախտումների ամբողջ տեսականին՝ ընտրակաշառքի բաժանում, լցոնումներ, ուժի ցուցադրում, բռնություններ, անգամ կեղծ քվեարթերթիկներ, իսկ վերջում, իհարկե՝ թվանկարչություն: Ամբողջ ծավալով օգտագործվեցին քրեական տարրերը: Արաբկիրում իրար բախվեցին իշխանական թևի երկու թակնածուներ՝ գործը հասցնելով դանակահարությունների, ինչի հետևանքով կան վիրավորներ: Այս իրողությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ վարչախումբը միտք չունի դույզն-ինչ նահանջելու ընտրությունների իր պատկերացրած մեխանիզմներից: Մի կողմից դա նրա համար վտանգավոր նախադեպ կլինի իշխանությունը կորցնելու իմաստով, մյուս կողմից նա քաջալերված է այն փաստից, որ փետրվարյան նախագահական ընտրություններում նույն կերպ վարվելով, կարծես թե, կարողացավ «ըմբռնում» գտնել եվրոպական դիտորդական առաքելությունների ու կազմակերպությունների կողմից: Ակնհայտ է, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հենց այս կերպ էլ կշարունակվի, քանի դեռ չեն սրբագրվել վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների արդյունքները, քանի դեռ դրա կեղծարարները չեն կանգնել դատարանի առջև: Ամբողջ երկիրը դեպի քրեականացում տանող այս ճանապարհին ուղեփակոց կարող է դնել, այդ ընթացքը կարող է կանխել միայն համաժողովրդական ընդվզումը: Եվ դա Համաժողովրդական շարժման՝ «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի» առաքելությունն է:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

Ինչպես արդեն հայտնի է, փետրվարի 19-ից նախագահական ընտրության շրջանում ու դրանից հետո դատարանի ապօրինի որոշմամբ գաղտնալսվել են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբի անդամների հեռախոսները: Նրանց մի մասն այսօր քաղբանտարկյալներ են: Վերջերս հրապարակումներ են արվում այդ գաղտնալսումներից: Ընդ որում՝ հրապարակվում են նաև քաղբանտարկյալների մասնավոր կյանքին վերաբերող, նախապես աղավաղված ու մոնտաժված, իրականության հետ կապ չունեցող ձայնագրություններ, որոնց նյութը ոչ մի կապ չունի նրանց դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործի հետ և նպատակաուղված է միայն անձի վարկաբեկմանը:

Սրանով վարչախումբը, իրեն հատուկ անբարո սկզբունքներով, քաղբանտարկյալների դեմ ծավալել է որքան կեղտոտ, նույնքան ողորմելի կոմպանիա, ինչը վկայում է զուտ իրավական դաշտում իշխանությունների անզորության ու անճարակության մասին: Նրանց դեմ հարուցված մեղադրանքի համար որևէ իրական ապացույց ունենալու դեպքում վարչախումբը կարիք չէր ունենա դիմելու այսօրինակ ճարահատ և ստորագույն քայլի:

Անբարոյական լինելուց բացի այս կոմպանիան նաև օրենքների պատժելի խախտումներ է պարունակում. մամուլին տրամադրվում է նախաքննական գաղտնիք պարունակող նյութեր: Ուստիև, բարոյական պատասխանատվությունից զատ, նաև իրավական պատասխանատվության են ենթարկվելու բոլոր օրինախախտները:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՐՁԱԿՈՒՄ ՀՅՈՒՍԻՍԱՅԻՆ ՊՈՂՈՏԱՅՈՒՄ*
Սեպտեմբերի 9-ին Հյուսիսային պողոտայում, քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու պահանջով հացադուլ էին հայտարարել վեց քաղաքացի։ Երեկոյան ժամը 10-ի մոտ ոստիկանությունը բռնի ուժի գործադրմամբ, բացահայտ ապօրինի ցրել է Հյուսիսային պողոտայում հավաքված մարդկանց եւ միլիցիայի բաժանմունք տարել հացադուլավորներին։ Ոստիկանական բաժանմունք է տարվել նաեւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի արտաքին կապերի համակարգող Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը։

Գլուխը կորցրած վարչախումբը անցնում է ոչ միայն օրինականության ու բարոյականության, այլեւ տրամաբանության ու բանականության բոլոր սահմանները՝ ստիպելով ոստիկանությանը դիմել ապօրինի գործողությունների։ Մարդու իրավունքների ամենատարրական դրսեւորումները, ամեն մի պլակատ, բողոքի ակցիա ավազակապետության պարագլուխներին հասցնում է շիզոֆրենիայի։ Ամեն օր ապացուցվում է նրանց կենսաբանական անհամատեղելիությունը քաղաքակիրթ հասարակության հետ, իսկ  իշխանության յուրաքանչյուր օրը ընդամենը ավելացնում է մեր պատմության ամոթալի էջերը։ Այս ամենը իրոք վարչախմբի իրական հոգեվարքի ախտանշաններ են. դա անխուսափելի է սեփական ժողովրդի համապարփակ ատելությունը վաստակած, ոչ լեգիտիմության ներքին գիտակցումով ու բարդույթով տառապող ամեն մի ռեժիմի համար։

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն
ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ` ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 12-Ի ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ ԱՄՍԻ 15-ԻՆ
*
Մարտի 1-ի սպանդից ու արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելուց հետո, կոպտորեն խախտելով ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը եւ մարդու իրավունքների հանրահայտ սկզբունքները, վարչախումբը մերժել է հավաքներ անցկացնելու մեր շուրջ յոթ տասնյակ հայտերը։ Սակայն անգամ այդ արգելքների պայմաններում մենք կարողացել ենք անցկացնել շուրջ մեկ տասնյակ տպավորիչ ակցիաներ՝ հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ այլն՝ ամբողջությամբ պահպանելով Շարժման պոտենցիալը։ Իսկ ամբողջ ընթացքում, մարտի 21-ից ի վեր, 170 օր Հյուսիսային պողոտայում շարունակվել է Շարժման անդադար պայքարը։

Համաժողովրդական մեր շարժման քաղաքական համառությունը պսակվեց լուրջ հաղթանակով։ Իշխանությունները, թեեւ շինծու պատճառնելով արգելել են սեպտեմբերի 12-ին մեր նախապես հայտարարված հանրահավաքը, սակայն ստիպված են եղել ի գիտություն ընդունել հանրահավաք անցկացնելու մեր հայտերից մեկը՝ սեպտեմբերի 15-ի համար։ Մենք պատրաստ էինք նաեւ ապօրինի արգելքի պայմաններում իրացնել սահմանադրական մեր իրավունքը եւ հանրահավաքն անցկացնել սեպտեմբերի 12-ին, ինչպես դա երեք անգամ արել են ամռան ընթացքում։ Մյուս կողմից, սակայն, մենք չենք կարող չօգտվել մեր բոլորի պայքարի պտուղից՝ իրազեկված հանրահավաք անցկացնելու առիթից, որին հնարավորություն կունենան մասնակցել նաեւ մարզերի մեր այն հազարավոր համակիրները, որոնց տեղաշարժման իրավունքն այդ օրերին սահմանափակվում էր։

Ուստիեւ, շատ լավ հասկանալով հանդերձ, որ իրազեկված հանրահավաքի ժամկետի այս փոփոխությունը իշխանության մանր ժուլիկության արդյունք է, մենք, չշեղվելով մեր քաղաքական ռազմավարությունից, սեպտեմբերի 12-ի փոխարեն համահանրապետական մեր հանրահավաքը կանցկացնենք սեպտեմբերի 15-ին, ինչը թույլ կտա օգտագործել իրազեկված հանրահավաքի հետ կապված բոլոր առավելությունները։

Կոչ ենք անում բոլորին՝ իրենց հասու միջոցներով տարածել ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 15-ի իրազեկված հանրահավաքի մասին տեղեկությունը։

*ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈ՛Ւ ԵՆՔ

ՊԱՅՔԱ՛Ր, ՊԱՅՔԱ՛Ր ՄԻՆՉԵՒ ՎԵՐՋ...*

----------


## Chuk

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՓԱՍՏԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ՖԻԼՄԸ ԲՈԼՈՐ ՀԱՐՑԵՐԻ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆՆ Է*

Այսօր ՀԺԿ գրասենյակում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հանրային հանձնախումբը հրապարակեց իր ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքը եւ ներկայացրեց մի տեսաերիզ, որում արտացոլված էր 2007 թ սեպտեմբերի 21-ից մինչեւ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում իշխանությունների իրականացրած բռնությունները:

Զեկույցը ներկայացրեց ՆԳ նախկին նախարար, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության քաղխորհդի անդամ Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը. նա մի շատ կարեւոր արձանագրում արեց, որը մինչ այժմ չէր արվել. երբ Երեւանի կենտրոնում հավաքվում են հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, ոստիկանության դերը նվազում է. խնդիրն այդ դեպքում պետք է լուծվի բացառապես քաղաքական երկխոսության միջոցով:

՚Ոստիկանության խնդիրը պետք է լիներ ոչ մի գնով թույլ չտալ, որ արյուն թափվիՙ,-ասաց նա: Այնինչ` մարտի 1-ին եղավ եղավ այն, ինչ եղավ: Ի դեպ, Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը հայտարարեց, որ այս անգամ առանձնակի դաժանությամբ էին աչքի ընկնում ոստիկանները, կամ ոստիկանական համազգեստով անհայտ ուժերը: Տեսանյութում եւս կային կադրեր, որոնցում առանձնակի դաժանությամբ ոստիկանները ծեծի էին ենթարկում ՚խուզարկվողՙ ցուցարարներին, որոնք ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակից մի կերպ կարողացել էին հեռանալ, սակայն ընկել էին ոստիկանների ձեռքը Հանրապետության հրապարակում:

Ի դեպ, այս տեսաֆիլմից ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ բարձրաստիճան ոստիկանները, որոնք խորհրդարանում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հանձնաժողովի անդամներին տեղեկացնում էին, թե օպերացիան սկսվել է առավոտյան ժամը 7-ին, ուղղակի ստում էին, քանի որ կադրերում երեւում է եւ օպերացիայի իրականացման ժամը, եւ ցուցարարներին հանրապետության հրապարակով մինչեւ կրկես հետապնդելու ընթացքը. եւ կադրում տեսանելի է կառավարության շենքի ժամացույցը, որի սլաքները 7.15-ի վրա են:

Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը նաեւ նկատեց, որ երբ հասարակական հոծ զանգվածը ինքն իրեն շրջափակում է, լարերով, տրոլեյբուսներով, նստարաններով, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի հատուկ միջոցներ կիրառել, էլ չասած կրակելու մասին: ՚Բա եթե ճիշտ օգտագործեին այդ հատուկ միջոցները՝ չիրյոմուխան, զարյան, բա եթե խուճապ սկսվեր, ոչ թե 10, հարյուրավոր, երբեմն նաեւ հազարավոր զոհեր կլինեինՙ,- ասաց Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը:

Նա նկատեց, որ ոչ միայն ոստիկանության մասին օրենքին, այլեւ հումանիստական բոլոր նորմերին հակառակ՝ ՚իրավախախտներինՙ նկատմամբ չի ցուցաբերվել բժշկական օգնություն: ՚Եթե նույնիսկ իրավախախտ էին, բայց թշնամի չէին, չէ՞ՙ,- հռետորական հարց հնչեցրեց Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը:

Իսկ տեսաերիզում ակնհայտորեն երեւում էր, թե ինչպես են ոստիկանական կրակոցներից զոհվում ցուցարարները, ինչպես է փշալարի ավտոմեքենան վրաերթի ենթարկում բոլորովին վտանգավորություն չներկայացնող քաղաքացուն, ինչպես է ջրցան մեքենան ջրում ոչ թե ցուցարարներին, որոնք ի դեպ, մի քանի հարյուր մետր, եթե չասենք կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա են, այլեւ ջրում է հարակից շենքի պատուհանները, որպեսզի մարդիկ իրենց տներից չնկատեն, թե ինչպես են անզեն ցուցարարների վրա դիմահար կրակ բացում ոստիկանները, կամ ոստիկանական համազգեստով անհայտ մարդիկ:

Այն տեսաֆիլմը, որ պատրաստել է հանձնաժողովի տալիս է բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, ակնհԱյտ է, թե ով է ում վրա կրակել, ով է բռնություն կիրառել, ընդ որում նաեւ պատանիների նկատմամբ. մի կադրում ակնհայտ երեւում է, թե ոստիկանների ՚հարցաքննությունիցՙ հետո ինչպես է մաքուր պատը արյունոտվում:

Թե ինչ արձագանք կունենա այս եզրակացությունը եւ ֆիլմը մեր իրավապահների եւ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հանձնաժողովի մոտ, դժվար է ասել: 

Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՓԱՍՏԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ՖԻԼՄԸ ԲՈԼՈՐ ՀԱՐՑԵՐԻ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆՆ Է*


Չգիտեմ, ով էր Գյուլի գալ գնալուց դժգոհում, ու թուրքերին հայհոյում, բայց մեր առաջնահերթ խնդիրը մեր միջի թուրքից ազատվելն է:

----------


## Artgeo

Ֆիլմը կբաժանվի՞

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Մյուս կողմից, սակայն, մենք չենք կարող չօգտվել մեր բոլորի պայքարի պտուղից՝ իրազեկված հանրահավաք անցկացնելու առիթից*, որին հնարավորություն կունենան մասնակցել նաեւ մարզերի մեր այն հազարավոր համակիրները, որոնց տեղաշարժման իրավունքն այդ օրերին սահմանափակվում էր։


թող 12-ին էլ անցկացնեին, 15-ին էլ
մի բան էլ իշխանություններին ե՞ն նվեր անելու  :Sad: 
հետն էլ էլի են ճամփեքը փակելու

իրազեկված հանրահավաքներ անցած տարի էլ են եղել, հո դրանց պայքարի պտուղ չէ՞ին ասում

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆիլմը կբաժանվի՞


Կարծեմ արդեն սկսվել է բաժանումը: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ձեռքին կա, խնդրում եմ տեղյակ պահել:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> թող 12-ին էլ անցկացնեին, 15-ին էլ
> մի բան էլ իշխանություններին ե՞ն նվեր անելու 
> հետն էլ էլի են ճամփեքը փակելու
> 
> իրազեկված հանրահավաքներ անցած տարի էլ են եղել, հո դրանց պայքարի պտուղ չէ՞ին ասում


Հայկո, հանրահավաքներից քանի՞ անգամն ես կանգնել ոստիկանական պարիսպի դեմն ու պայքարել, որ ճամփան բացեն, այդ հոգեպես լարված վիճակում քանի՞ անգամ ես եղել: 

Թեև իհարկե կարելի էր երեսի զոռով հանրահավաք անել, բայց եթե կա հնարավորություն ամեն ինչն անել առանց լրացուցիչ նյարդային լարումների, առանց մնացած վտանգների, ապա ավելի լավ  :Smile:  Այդ երեք օրը բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի փոխելու:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո, հանրահավաքներից քանի՞ անգամն ես կանգնել ոստիկանական պարիսպի դեմն ու պայքարել, որ ճամփան բացեն, այդ հոգեպես լարված վիճակում քանի՞ անգամ ես եղել: 
> 
> Թեև իհարկե կարելի էր երեսի զոռով հանրահավաք անել, բայց եթե կա հնարավորություն ամեն ինչն անել առանց լրացուցիչ նյարդային լարումների, առանց մնացած վտանգների, ապա ավելի լավ  Այդ երեք օրը բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի փոխելու:


ոչ մի
սպասել եմ, երբ են բացելու, մարդկանց հետ հելել եմ

էդ 3 օրվա պատճառով մի շաբաթը դառնում ա 10 օր, իսկ էդ 10 օրվա պատճառով ամիսը կիսվում ա. ամսվա սկզբին անցկացվելիք հանրահավաքը տեղափոխվում ա ամսվա կես

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ մի
> սպասել եմ, երբ են բացելու, մարդկանց հետ հելել եմ
> 
> էդ 3 օրվա պատճառով մի շաբաթը դառնում ա 10 օր, իսկ էդ 10 օրվա պատճառով ամիսը կիսվում ա. ամսվա սկզբին անցկացվելիք հանրահավաքը տեղափոխվում ա ամսվա կես


Դե եթե չկաս, ուրեմն ուրիշների հաշվին մի խոսիր  :Wink: 
Եթե էս անգամ հնարավորություն կա առանց էդ մարդկանց վտանգելու անել, ուրեմն ճիշտ է:

Իսկ որքան ամառվա տապից ուշ սկսվի, էնքան մեր օգուտն է: Այդ մի քանի օրը բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի փոխում:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե էս անգամ հնարավորություն կա առանց էդ մարդկանց վտանգելու անել, ուրեմն ճիշտ է:


այսինքն, պտի իշխանությունները որոշե՞ն, երբ հավաքվենք-հրաժարական պահանջենք

----------


## Chuk

> այսինքն, պտի իշխանությունները որոշե՞ն, երբ հավաքվենք-հրաժարական պահանջենք


Ոչ, իհարկե ոչ  :Smile: 
Բայց իրանք փորձել են փոքրիկ խուլիգանություն անել՝ հետո խոսելու տեղ ունենալու համար (ես այդպես եմ հասկանում) մենք էլ առիթից օգտվում ենք: Եթե ամսի 15-ին արտոնված չլիներ, 12-ին կանեինք: Իսկ էս պարագայում ավելորդ կոտոշությունը նաև ավելորդ հիմարության նշան է ինչ-որ տեղ  :Wink: 

Այս որոշումը և՛ ընդունելը, և՛ չընդունելը կունենային իրենց թե՛ առավելությունները, թե՛ բացասական ազդեցությունները: Անձամբ ես որոշմանը լիովին համաձայն եմ:

----------


## ArmBoy

Բայց այսօրվա թերթերում սեպ. 12-ին էր գրած, հիմա ասում եք՝ 15-ին... Պետք է հոգ տանել, որ բոլոր աղբյուրներում նույն ամսաթիվը լինի, որ ավելորդ շփոթությունների առիթ չտա:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց այսօրվա թերթերում սեպ. 12-ին էր գրած, հիմա ասում եք՝ 15-ին...


Այո՛, նախապես որոշված էր սեպտեմբերի 12-ի համար, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ ամսի 15-ի համար քաղաքապետարանը «թույլտվություն է տվել» (ինչը իմ համոզմամբ որոշակի խորամանկություն էր ու որից ճիշտ օգտվեց կոնգրեսը), այսօր տեղի է ունեցել ՀԱԿ քաղհորդի նիստ, որի ժամանակ որոշվել է հանրահավաքն անել ամսի 15-ին, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ հանդես է եկել համապատասխան հայտարարությամբ, որը բերված է վերևում: Թերթերում վաղը կիրազեկվի ամսի 15-ի մասին:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՉՍՊԱՍԵՑ ԱՐԱՄ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆԻՆ*
> 
> [14:19] 11 Սեպտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՚Նոր ժամանակներՙ կուսակցության փոխնախագահ Հրաչյա Սարգսյանը այսուհետեւ ՚Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսիՙ անդամ է: Վերջինս այսօր հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ` ցանկություն հայտնելով ՚՚Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսիՙ կողմից ստանձնած առաքելությանը սատարելու ճանապարհով հասնել երկրում սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատման` ազատ, ժողովրդավարական, իրավական, բարգավաճ պետության կերտման եւ լիարժեք քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորմանՙ: Նա համրոզված է, որ Հայաստանում ընթացող ներքաղաքական զարգացումները մեր հասարակության եւ պետության համար ցանկալի ելքեր կունենան բացառապես ՚Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսիՙ կայացման եւ հզորացման պարագայում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, այս որոշման մասին ՚Նոր ժամանակներՙ կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանը դեռեւս տեղյակ չէ, սակայն Հրաչյա Սարգսյանը պատրաստվում է մոտ օրերս տեղյակ պահել: Լրագրողների այն հարցին, թե դա արդյոք կուսակցության կանոնադրության խախտում չէ՞ եւ հնարավո՞ր է, որ կուսակցությունը նրան հեռացնի իր շարքերից, Հրաչյա Սարգսյանը պատասխանեց, որ իր որոշումը ոչ թե քաղաքական, այլ քաղաքացու որոշում է: Անգամ ավելին, նա չբացառեց, որ մոտակա ժամանակները ՚Նոր ժամանակներնՙ էլ միանա այդ որոշմանը:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻՆ ՄԻԱՆԱԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՀՌՉԱԿԱԳԻՐ*

Նկատի ունենալով, որ Հայաստանում՝ հայ քաղաքացու արյան, ակնհայտ ընտրական կեղծիքների ու բռնությունների գնով իշխանությունը զավթած ներկա վարչախումբը, երկրում առկա ճգնաժամային իրավիճակը մեղմելու ուղղությամբ գործնական քայլերի դիմելու ոչ մի պատրաստակամություն չի ցուցաμերում,

Նկատի ունենալով, որ այս վարչակարգը անհիմն ու շինծու մեղադրանքներով շարունակում է արգելափակել ու քաղաքական հետապնդումների ենթարկել բազմաթիվ ընդդիմադիր գործիչների,

Նկատի ունենալով, որ հայրենի ժողովրդին ու մեզ միավորում է՝ Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատման, ազատ, ժողովրդավարական, բարգավաճ պետության կերտմանն ու լիարժեք քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորման գաղափարը,

Նկատի ունենալով, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի աջակցության ԱՄՆ-ի կենտրոնը, ձեւավորված լինելով որպես նախընտրական միավորում, ավարտել է իր անմիջական դերակատարությունը, ու հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բաց է Սփյուռքի բոլոր հասարակական կազմակերպությունների անդամագրման համար՝

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի աջակցության ԱՄՆ-ի կենտրոնը սույն հռչակագրով որոշում է միանալ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին ու հետ այսու հանդես գալ որպես «ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն:

*«ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ»-ի հիմնական խնդիրներն են՝*
- Հայաստանի բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների անհապաղ ազատ արձակումը,
- Հայաստանի կարիքավոր քաղբանտարկյալներին ու նրանց ընտանիքներին օգնության եւ զորակցությանն ուղղված միջոցառումների իրականացումը,
- Հայաստանում՝ ազատ խոսքի, մամուլի եւ գումարման իրավունքի ապահովման ջատագովումը,
- Միջազգային փորձագետների մասնակցությամբ մարտի մեկի ոճրագործության անկախ ու թափանցիկ հետաքննության իրականացումը,
- Հետամուտ լինելը, որ միջազգային ընտանիքը, ի մասնավորի Եվրոխորհուրդը ցուցաբերեն վճռակամություն եւ հետեւողականություն՝ Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնների ստանձնած պարտավորութիւնների ու հանձնառությունների կատարումը պահանջելու գործում:

*ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ
Քաղաքացիական Նախաձեռնություն*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 15-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
11.09.2008թ.

Արդեն հայտնի է մեր որոշումը` սեպտեմբերի 12-ին ծրագրված հանրահավաքը սեպտեմբերի 15-ին տեղափոխելու մասին:

Համաժողովրդական Շարժումը` դրսեւորելով պետական մտածողություն եւ ղեկավարվելով ներքին քաղաքական գործընթացները սահուն կերպով, առանց առճակատման եւ ներքին իրավիճակի ապակայունացման տանելու ցանկությամբ, մի շարք քայլեր կատարեց, որոնց նպատակն էր քաղաքական պայքարը ավելի կառուցողական հուն փոխադրելը:  Ետմարտիմեկայն շրջանում մենք ընդամենը երեք մեծ հանրահավաք ենք անցկացրել: Մենք նաեւ հետաձգեցինք սեպտեմբերի 5-ի հանրահավաքը, հնարավորություն տալով իշխանություններին հանգիստ պայմաններում անցկանցնել Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային խաղը եւ դրա հետ կապված Թուրքիայի նախագահի այցը Երեւան: Մեր նպատակն էր`իշխանություններին ժամանակ եւ հնարավորություն տալ` քաղաքական լարվածությունը թուլացնելու նպատակով պատասխան քայլերով հանդես գալ եւ դրսեւորել երկիրը ժողովրդավարացման ճանապարհով տանելու կամք:

Բողոքի մեր զուսպ ակցիաներին սակայն իշխանությունները պատասխանեցին բռնությամբ եւ սաստկացած հալածանքներով: 75 քաղբանտարկյալ դեռ բանտում են: Շարունակվում են ոստիկանական ապօրինի բարբարոսական գործողությունները բողոքի անգամ ամենափոքր ակցիաների նկատմամբ /հացադուլավորների բռնի տեղահանումներ եւ ձերբակալություններ, պիկետների, ոչ զանգվածային երթերի ցրումներ, պլակատների եւ պաստառների խլում եւ ոչնչացումներ/, արդարադատության բռնաբարություն քաղաքական դատավարություններում, զանգվածային կեղծիքներ եւ բռնություններ տեղական ընտրություններում, Ա1+-ի վերաբացման մերժում հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ոլորտը վարչախմբի վերասկողության տակ պահելու ուղղված օրենսդրության ընդունումով: Ռեժիմը ոչ միայն որեւէ քայլ չի անում ժողովրդին ընդառաջ, այլ հակառակը` փորձում է ցանկացած հնարավորություն օգտագործել ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների սահմանափակման եւ բռնապետության ամրապնդամն համար:

Իշխանությունները օգտվում են նաեւ այն հանգամանքից, որ եթե առաջ Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների խախտումները գտնվում էին Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի խոշորացույցի տակ, ապա այսօր հասկանալի պատճառներով Հայաստանի խնդիրը ստվերվել է ռուս-վրացական պատերազմի հետեւանքով առաջացած խնդիրներով: Միջազգային հանրության ուշադրության շեղումը Հայաստանի իշխանություններին շատ ավելի սանձարձակ է դարձրել` ժողովրդավարության ճնշմանը ուղղված իր ապօրինի եւ բռնի գործողությունների մեջ:

Մենք հաստատակամ ենք ժողովրդի իրավունքների վերականգնման գործում: Բռնապետության ջղաձգումներին մենք պետք է հակադրենք մեր ազատատենչ ժողովրդի հավաքան կամքը: Հանուն սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման բոլորին հրավիրում ենք սեպտեմբերի 15-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ կայանալիք հանրահավաքի:

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ*

----------


## Աբելյան

մենակ թե էս էլ չհետաձգեն

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են անդամակցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին կարող են դիմել հետևյալ գրասենյակները՝ այցելելով ժամը 10:00 - 18:00 սահմանում (շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերի աշխատանքի մասին տեղյակ չեմ, կարող եք ճշտել՝ զանգահարելով համապատասխան գրասենյակ).
> ՀԱԿ Գրասենյակներ.
> - ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ - Կորյունի 19Ա, հեռ. 520974
> - Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ - Սարյան 38, հեռ. 535235
> - Արաբկիր - Օրբելի 8, հեռ. 227842
> - Էրեբունի-Նուբարաշեն - Դավիթ-Բեկի 15, հեռ. 433535
> - Աջափնյակ-Դավթաշեն - Հալաբյան 29, հեռ. 398897
> - Քանաքեռ Զեյթուն - Ադոնցի 3, հեռ. 297512
> - Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա - Րաֆֆու 39ա
> ...


ՀԱԿ գրասենյակների նոր համալրում.

- Արաբկիր - Վաղարշյան 12, հեռ. 275309
- Գեղարքունիքի մարզ, ք. Մարտունի - Մյասնիկյան 22, հեռ. 093 719132
- Կոտայքի մարզ. ք. Աբովյան - Հանրապետության 30, հեռ. 091 791738
- Արարատի մարզ, ք. Արտաշատ - Իսակովի 47Ա, բն. 23, հեռ. 093 772350

----------


## Chuk

ՀԱԿ-ին վերջին միավորումները.

- «Հայ կամավորականների համախմբում» ազգային քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունը ի դեմս Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի, քաղբանտարկյալ Վարդան Մալխասյանի, Մեսրոպ Մեսրոպյանի, Արշավիր Բոզինյանի, Գրեզելդա Ղազարյանի, Սամվել Հարությունյանի եւ մյուսների: Հատված հայտարարությունից.



> Մենք` Հայաստանի ծանր վիճակով մտահոգ կամավորականներս, ենթարկվելով իշխանական հանցավոր ռեժիմի ճիրաններից հայ ժողովրդի ազատագրման, արդար ընտրությունների արդյունքում իշխանությունների կազմավորման, ազատ, ինքնիշխան, բարգավաճ, հոգեւոր եւ միացյալ Հայաստանի կերտման հրամայականին, հայտարարում ենք այս վեհ նպատակներին ծառայող Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին միանալու մեր որոշման մասին: Մենք կարեւորում ենք Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը կարգապահ, կենտրոնաձիգ, ամրակուռ կառույց դարձնելու նշանակությունը: Համոզված ենք, որ միայն այդպիսի մարտունակ եւ զանգվածային կառույցն ի զորու կլինի սեղմ ժամկետում իրագործելու իշխանական հանցավոր բուրգը կազմաքանդելուն ուղղված իր առաջնային խնդիրը:


- ԱՄՆ-ում գործող «Հենց հիմա» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը



> Մենք` ամերիկահայ երիտասարդներս, մեր երկրի՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրական եւ օրինական տերերս, գիտակցելով, որ զրկվել ենք մեր երկրում ապրելու, մեր ապագան կերտելու, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության լիարժեք քաղաքացին լինելու, մեր երկրին ազատորեն իշխելու բնատուր, սահմանադրական իրավունքից, ձեւավորելով «Հենց հիմա» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնություն, հայտարարում ենք, որ միանում ենք Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին՝ մեր երկրում ձեւավորված ավազակապետական կառավարման համակարգից օր առաջ ազատվելու, այն կազմաքանդելու եւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացու իշխանություն ձեւավորելու, մեր երկրի իրական տերերը դառնալու պատրաստակամությամբ:


- Հայ կանանց Շարժումը

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ*

Համաժողովրդական շարժման - Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի սեպտեմբերի 15-ի հանրահավաքը ցույց տվեց, որ ժողովրդավարության եւ բարեփոխումների մասին խոստումներ տվող ապօրինի վարչախումբը սրընթաց գնում է ճիշտ հակառակ ուղղությամբ։ Օրենքով սահմանված կարգով իրազեկված հանրահավաքի դեմ ոստիկանության կողմից կատարվեցին ապօրինի ու անպատկառ գործողություններ։ Կոպտորեն խոչընդոտվեց հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկող խմբերի աշխատանքը, բռնագրավվեցին տեղեկատվություն տարածելու միջոցները։ Մահակներով զինված ոստիկանական ջոկատները հարձակվեցին դեպի հանրահավաքի վայր քայլող երիտասարդների խմբերի վրա՝ նրանց ծեծելով, պատռելով պաստառները, եւ այդ ամենը՝ կանանց ու աղջիկների ներկայությամբ, ուղեկցելով փողոցային հայհոյանքներով։ Ընդ որում, այդ գործողությունները ղեկավարում էին բարձրաստիճան ոստիկաններ։ Նույնպիսի հաձակումներ ու մարդաորս տեղի ունեցավ նաեւ հանրահավաքից հետո դեպի տուն գնացող առանձին քաղաքացիների ու նրանց խմբերի նկատմամբ, ոմանց «բերման ենթարկեցին» ոստիկանություն։

Արդեն երկու անգամ մենք հանրահավաքից հետո խաղաղ երթ ենք անցկացրել՝ ապացուցելով, որ դրա հետ կապված որեւէ վտանգ գոյություն չունի։ Այդքանից հետո վարչախումբը որոշել էր ողջ հանրապետությունից Երեւան կենտրոնացրել ոստիկանական բոլոր ուժերը եւ ներքին զորքերը՝ հատուկ միջոցներով ու հատուկ տեխնիկայով մինչեւ ատամները սպառազինված։ Իշխանությունն ակնհայտորեն նախապատրաստել էր մեծ սադրանք, ինչի առիթը սակայն չստացավ եւ ստիպված էր բավարարվել մանր մարդագողությամբ։ Ընդամենը մի երթ կանխելու համար ոստիկանական այս տոտալ զորաշարժը շատ նման էր մարտի 1-ի զորաշարժին։ Դա ակնհայտ վկայությունն է այն բանի, որ մեր համբերատար քաղաքական պայքարի շնորհիվ ու մանավանդ աշնանը դրա ահագնացման հեռանկարից սարսափած՝ վարչախումբը, ինչպես փետրվարի վերջին, կրկին զգում է  իշխանությունը կորցնելու վտանգը։ Ուստիեւ, այնպես, ինչպես մարտի 1-ին, որոշել էր, քանի դեռ շուտ է, սադրանքի դիմել եւ բռնի ուժի գործադրման միջոցով կանխել իրադարձությունների զարգացման նման ընթացքը։ Մենք որեւէ դեպքում նրան չենք տալու այդ հնարավորությունը, զերծ ենք պահելու մեր քաղաքացիներին վտանգներից եւ համբերատար շարունակելու ենք քաղաքական պայքարը ապօրինի վարչախմբի համար կործանարար՝ օրինականության դաշտում։

Սեպտեմբերի 28-ին տեղի է ունենալու Երեւանի «Կենտրոն» համայնքի թաղապետի ընտրությունը։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այդ ընտրություններում պաշտպանում է Կենտրոն համայնքի նախկին թաղապետ, նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ, ՀԱԿ գործադիր մարմնի անդամ, Հայոց Համազգային Շարժման վարչության նախագահ Արարարտ Զուրաբյանի թեկնածությունը։ Թաղապետական ընտրությունները այս պայմաններում մենք դիտում ենք ոչ միայն որպես տեղական ինքնակառավարման, այլեւ լուրջ քաղաքական խնդիր։ Վերջին ընտրությունները Արաբկիրում եւ Զեյթունում ցույց տվեցին, որ մենք ձայների պակաս չունենք հաղթելու համար, եւ որ հնարավոր է ջարդել վարչախմբի գործադրած ապօրինությունների մեխանիզմը։ Կենտրոն համայնքում մեր հաղթանակը, որքան էլ հանրապետության մասշտաբով փոքր, որպես իշխանական համակարգում առաջին լուրջ ճեղք, շատ կարեւոր քաղաքական ու հոգեբանական նշանակություն է ունենալու։

Մենք հետ չենք կանգնելու պայքարից, բայց դա վարելու ենք գրագետ ու հաշվարկված։ Ինչպես պատերազմում, այնպես էլ քաղաքական պայքարում հաղթանակը միշտ չէ, որ ձեռք է բերվում միայն հախուռն ու հերոսական հարձակմամբ, այլ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, նաեւ դիրքային պայքարի շնորհիվ։ Մեզ ոգեւորում են մեր հաջողությունները եւ դրա հետեւանքով ավազակապետության քայքայման ամենօրյա գործընթացը։ Մեզ ոգեւորում է հասարակության անմնացորդ վստահությունը, մեր համակիրների թվի ամենօրյա աճը։

Մեր պայքարի արդյունավետության երաշխիքը հանրահավաքների հարաճուն բազմամարդությունն է։
 Ուստի՝ բոլորս դեպի ՍՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 26-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ։
*ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՒ ՎԵՐՋ...*

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ

----------


## Chuk

*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ԱՆԿԱԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԸ*

1991թ. սեպտեմբերի 21-ին, հայ ժողովրդի շուրջ երեքուկեսամյա համաժողովրդական շարժումը պսակվեց Հայաստանի անկախության հռչակմամբ։ Անկախությունը ձեռք բերվեց համառ քաղաքական պայքարի շնորհիվ, որի վերջին ակորդը աննախադեպ ոգեւորությամբ եւ ըստ էության 100%-անոց դրական արդյունքով ավարտված Անկախության հանրաքվեն էր սեպտեմբերի 21-ին։ Միակը Խորհրդային Միությունում՝ Հայաստանը անկախության հասավ պահպանելով օրենքի տառը՝ դրանով իսկ ապահովելով իր անկախության անխոցելիությունը հետագա ժամանակների համար։ Կատարվեց հայ ժողովրդի դարավոր երազանքը. իր բնօրրանում՝ բուն Հայաստանում, մոտ հազարամյա ընդմիջումից հետո ձեռք բերվեց այն գերագույն արժեքը, որ ազգի հարատեւման, զարգացման, բարգավաճման ու արժանապատիվ կյանքի առաջին գրավականն է։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը այս առիթով սրտանց շնորհավորում է ողջ հայ ժողովրդին՝ իր ամենակարեւոր տոնի առթով։

Անկախությունը մեզ սովորեցրեց նպատակների իրականացման հիմքուն դնել սեփական ուժերին ապավինելը: Վերջին հազարամյակում միշտ ուրիշների դռներին նայող, նրանցից օգնություն ակնկալող Հայաստանը, անկախ պետականության պայմաններում կարողացավ ինքը երաշխավորը լինել օտարված իր մի մասի՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի փրկության եւ գոյատեւման։

1991-ին հաղթահարվեցին անկախության արտաքին խոչընդոտները։ Այսօր հայ ժողովուրդը համախբվել է նոր, իր մասշտաբներով առաջինին չզիջող նոր համաժողովրդական շարժման մեջ՝ հաղթահարելու համար ներքին արգելապատնեշը՝ դուրս բերել երկիրը պետականության այլասերման, Անկախության ամենավեհ գաղափարի վարկաբեկման կործնարար ճանապարհից։ Այդ օրը հեռու չէ, եւ այն կդառնա մեր անկախության վերածնման օրը։

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ*

----------


## Chuk

> Լ. ՏԵՐ- ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ. ՚ԱՆԿԱԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՍՆԵԼՈՒ ՄԻՋՈՑՆ Էՙ
> 
> [22:17] 21 Սեպտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ՀՀ անկախության 17-րդ ամյակը նշեց իր համակիրների հետ:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նրա համակիրները դիմավորեցին ՚Լեւոն նախագահՙ վանկարկումներով:
> 
> ՚17 տարին եւ շատ ժամանակ է, եւ քիչ, եթե մանավանդ հիշենք, որ մեր առաջին հանրապետությունը ընդամենը 2 ու կես տարի է տեւել: Դրա համեմատությամբ մենք արդեն հնադարյան պետություն ենք: Բայց դա չէ կարեւորը: Կարեւորն այն է, որ մենք գիտակցենք, որ անկախությունը մեր վերջին շրջանի պատմության ամենամեծ նվաճումն է, որը ձեռք է բերվել ձեր ջանքերով: Այստեղ հավաքված է այն սերունդը, որը 1991թ. սեպտեմբերի 21-ին կազմակերպել է հանրաքվե եւ 100 տոկոսով կողմ է քվեարկել անկախության: Բայց սա ընդամենը մեր կես նվաճումն է, որովհետեւ մեր հիմնական նվաճումը դեռեւս առջեւում է: Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ անկախությունը երկրորդական է, եթե այն չի բերում ազատության: Անկախությունը ազատության հասնելու միջոցն է: Հիմա մեզ է մնում կատարել մեր ազգային ծրագրի երկրորդ մասը` նվաճել մեր ժողովրդի վերջնական ազատությունըՙ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Բախտ եմ ունեցել ներկա լինելու այս արարողությանը, հրաշալի էր կազմակերպված: Այստեղ էին շարժման ազատության մեջ գտնվող գրեթե բոլոր առաջնորդները, մտավորականներ և այլն: 

Իսկ մինչ միջոցառումը ոստիկաններն արգելել էին երիտասարդների նախաձեռնած երթը՝ Հյուսիսային պողոտայից դեպի միջոցառման վայր, պատճառաբանելով որ հարյուր հոգուց շատ ենք: Արգելվեց նաև, անօրինան, ավելի փոքր խմբերով երթը՝ վանկարկումներով ու դրոշներով: Մի խոսքով ոնց վախեցած եղել են, տենց էլ կմնան, իսկ այդ արգելքը, ճիշտն ասած, մեզ չխանգարեց հաղթանակած մարդու նման, գլուխներս բարձր անցնել այդ ճանապարհը, շնորհավորելով բոլոր անցորդներին ու շատ-շատերը մեզ ողջնում էին հենց շարժման կոչերով:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը նախապես հայտարարել ու դիմել էր Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան սեպտեմբերի 26-ին հանրահավաքի եւ երթի իրազեկմամբ: Քաղաքապետարանը անհիմն ու շինծու պատճառաբանությամբ կրկին մերժել է այդ հայտը: Այս անգամ հանրահավաքի հիմնական լեյտմոտիվը լինելու էր Կենտրոն համայնքի թաղապետի ընտրությունը: Ուստիեւ, միաժամանակ, նույն օրվա համար, իր նախընտրական քարոզչության շրջանակներում, ընտրողների հետ հանդիպում-հանրահավաք անցկացնելու համար քաղաքապետարան էր դիմել նաեւ Կենտրոն համայնքի թաղապետի` Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի թեկնածու Արարատ Զուրաբյանը: Քաղաքապետարանը, այս անգամ խախտելով նաեւ Ընտրական օրենսգիրքը, մերժել է նաեւ այդ հայտը: Մեզ համար անընդունելի են այդ մերժումները, ինչով խախտվում են ՀՀ քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական եւ Մարդու իրավունքների հռչակագրով ամրագրված իրավունքները: Մենք իրացնելու ենք մեր իրավունքները եւ սեպտեմբերի 26-ին մենք անցկացնելու ենք հանրահավաքը:

*Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,*
Մենք որեւէ կերպ առիթ չենք տալու սադրանքների, բայց նաեւ հնարավորություն ունենք վարչախմբի կոշտությունները, մասնավորապեսª հանրահավաքների ապօրինի արգելումը փոխհատուցել այս պայմաններում շատ կարեւոր դարձած մի խնդրի լուծմամբ: Դա Երեւանի Կենտրոն համայնքի թաղապետի ընտրություններում հաղթանակի արձանագրումն է: Դրա համար Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը եւ նրա թեկնածու Արարատ Զուրաբյանը ունեն բոլոր հնարավորությունները: Հաղթանակը շատ կարեւոր հոգեբանական նշանակություն կունենա եւ էականորեն կփոխի ոչ միայն ներքին քաղաքական եւ հոգեբանական մթնոլորտը, այլեւ, կարճ ժամանակում, նաեւ ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը: Չենք կասկածում, իհարկե, որ իշխանություններն այս անգամ էլ կփորձեն օգտագործել ապօրինությունների իրենց զինանոցը, սակայն վստահ ենք նաեւ, որ բավարար են նաեւ մեր ուժերը` այդ ապօրինությունները սանձելու, դրանց ազդեցությունը նվազագույնի հասցնելու եւ քվեարկության իրական արդյունքներն արձանագրել տալու համար: Այդ հնարավորությունը չի կարելի չօգտագործել: Ուստիեւ, նկատի ունենալով Կենտրոն համայնքի թաղապետի ընտրությունների ձեռք բերած բացառիկ քաղաքական կարեւորությունը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ամբողջ հանրապետությունում իր բոլոր կողմնակիցներին կոչ է անում.
- Կապվեք Կենտրոն համայնքում ապրող ձեր բարեկամների, հարազատների, ընկերների ու ծանոթների հետ ու հորդորեք նրանց մասնակցել սեպտեմբերի 28-ի թաղապետական ընտրություններին ու ձայն տալ Կոնգրեսի թեկնածու Արարատ Զուրաբյանին:
- Այցելեք թաղապետի մեր թեկնածուի նախընտրական շտաբներ եւ առաջարկեք ձեր օգնությունը:
*- Մասնակցեք Արարատ Զուրաբյանի նախընտրական հանրահավաքին, որը տեղի կունենա ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 26-ին, ժամը 18-ին ՀՅՈՒՍԻՍԱՅԻՆ ՊՈՂՈՏԱՅՈՒՄ:*

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔԻ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ*
29.09.2008թ.

Կենտրոն համայնքում թաղապետական ընտրությունները նույնպես անցան գործող ավազակապետությանը հատուկ ահաբեկչական մթնոլորտում։ Գիտակցելով Կենտրոնում պարտվելու քաղաքական հետեւանքները, վարչախումբը ոչ միայն գործի դրեց ընտրախախտումների իր ողջ զինանոցը, այլեւ այն հարստացրեց նոր միջոցներով։ Մինչեւ վերջ օգտագործվեց քրեական տարրը եւ կիրառվեցին քրեորեն հետապնդելի բազմաթիվ միջոցներ։

Քվեարկության մեկնարկից քիչ անց արդեն զինված խմբեր մուտք գործեցին մի քանի ընտրատեղամասեր (Նորագյուղ և Կիլիկիա թաղամասում) եւ, ոստիկանների հանցավոր աջակցությամբ կամ անտարբերությամբ, ծեծով ու սպառնալիքներով քվեարկության սենյակներից դուրս հանեցին Արարատ Զուրաբյանի վստահված անձանց, ընտրական հանձնաժողովների «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության կողմից նշանակված անդամներին, ինչպես նաեւ դիտորդների ու լրագրողների։ Օրվա ընթացքում բազմաթիվ ընտրական տեղամասերում ու նրանց շուրջ վխտում էին այսօրինակ զինված ավազակախմբեր։ Ահաբեկչության այս պայմաններում բնակչության զգալի մասը պարզապես ձեռնպահ մնաց ընտրատեղամասեր գնալուց։ Ընդ որում՝ ոստիկանությունը ոչ միայն որեւէ քայլի չդիմեց օրինախախտներին կարգի հրավիրելու համար, այլեւ ամենուր իր պաշտպանության տակ առավ նրանց ապօրինի գործողությունները։ Մինչդեռ մյուս կողմից, հօգուտ թաղապետի իշխանական թեկնածուի գործի դրվեցին ինչպես բազմիցս կիրառված, այնպես էլ նոր մշակված խախտումների ողջ զինանոցը։

Տարբեր տեղամասերում կատարվել են հետեւյալ օրինախախտումները.
- կատարվել են բաց, հանձնաժողովների անդամների կողմից վերահսկվող քվեարկություններ, դրանց դեմ բողոքող վստահված անձինք ոստիկանների օգնությամբ դուրս են հանվել տեղամասերից.
- կեղծվել են ըստ սահմանված ժամերի հաղորդվող մասնակիցների թվաքանակի մասին տեղեկությունները.
- ընտրական տեղամասի շրջակայքում կատարվել է ընտրակաշառքի բաց բաժանում.
- քվեարկել են Կենտրոնի բնակիչ չհամարվող անձանց շրջիկ խմբեր.
- հանձնաժողովների անդամների կողմից արհեստականորեն անվավեր են դարձվել Արարատ Զուրաբյանի օգտին քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկներ.
- կատարվել են կրկնակի եւ ուրիշի անձնագրով քվեարկություններ.
- իշխանական թեկնածուի մարդկանց տրվել են Ա. Զուրաբյանի վստահված անձի կեղծ վկայականներ.
- կատարվել են լցոնումներ, ընդ որում՝ որոշ տեղերում ցուցադրաբար ու անթաքույց.
- դրսում մարդկանց բաժանվել են ընտրածրարներ, ընտրողների հետ քվեխցիկ են մտել կողմնակի մարդիկ՝ վերահսկելու ու պարտադրելու նրանց քվեարկությունը.
- խոչընդոտվել է լրագրողների աշխատանքը.
- զանգվածային քվեարկություններ են կատարվել ցուցակներում գրանցված բազմաթիվ բացակա քաղաքացիների փոխարեն.
- քվեարկության ավարտից հետո ձայները հաշվելու ժամանակ տեղամասերից բռնությամբ հեռացվել են Ա. Զուրաբյանի վստահված անձինք.
- քվեարկության վերջում անհայտացել են ստորագրված ընտրացուցակները.

Կենտրոնի ընտրություններում բացահայտվել են նաեւ իրենց ցինիզմով աննախադեպ խախտումներ.
- վստահված անձանց եւ հանձնաժողովների ոչ իշխանական անդամներին ահաբեկելու, նրանց տեղամասերից հեռացնելու կամ մեկուսացնելու համար օգտագործվել են 30-50 մարդուց բաղկացած զինված ավազակախմբեր.
- նույն զինված ավազակախմբերը առեւանգել են քվեատուփը, հափշտակել քվեաթերթիկներ ու ցուցադրաբար լցոնումներ կատարել իշխանական թեկնածուի օգտին.
- ոստիկանությունը ամենուր պաշտպանել է ընտրախախտներին, իսկ տեղամասերից մեկում (նախկին Ձերժինսկու անվան դպրոց) Ա. Զուրաբյանի վստահված անձանց ու դիտորդների ծեծը, մեկուսացումը եւ քվատուփի լցոնումը տեղի է ունեցել Երեւան քաղաքի ոստիկանապետ Ներսիկ Նազարյանի ու նրան ուղեկցող հատուկջոկատայինների օգնությամբ.
- ընտրատեղամասերից մեկն են ներխուժել երեք տասնյակ մարդիկ ու ապօրինի քվեարկություն կատարել՝ յուրաքանչյուրը մի քանի անգամ, իսկ հանձնաժողովի նախագահը հայտարարել է, որ ինքը անզոր է նրանց դեմ.
- մի այլ տեղամասում (Կիլիկիա թաղամաս) հարձակում է իրականացվել ԿԸՀ անդամ, «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանի վրա, ապա նրա ներկայությամբ կատարվել լցոնում, իսկ ԿԸՀ նախագահը հեռախոսով նրան սպառնացել է՝ չխանգարել հանձնաժողովի «աշխատանքը»։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը Կենտրոն համայնքի թաղապետի այս հերթական խայտառակ ընտրության առիթով հայտարարում է.
Մենք սին հույսեր չունենք, թե հանցավոր վարչախումբը կփորձի որեւէ բնագավառում օրինականություն հաստատել, քանզի այն օրենքի դաշտում պարզապես կկազմալուծվի, կոչնչանա։ Մենք շարունակելու ենք մասնակցել այսօրինակ գործընթացներին՝ հանրության ավելի ու ավելի լայն շրջանակներին ինչպես նաև միջազգային հանրությանը ցուցադրելու համար այս ավազակախմբի «խոստումների» սնանկությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում ապօրինությունները կարճ ժամանակում բոլորի համար կդառնան կյանքի սովորական նորմ, իսկ դրանց հետ համակերպվելը՝ տարածված վարքագիծ։ Իրականում վարչախմբի ամեն մի այսօրինակ «հաղթանակը» նրա խայտառակ պարտությունն է, դրանք գումարվելով մոտեցնում են նրա վախճանը։ Համաժողովրդական պայքարը բերելու է ազատության, ժողովրդավարության ու օրինականության փառահեղ ու վերջնական հաղթանակի։

Մասնակցեք այդ պայքարին, մասնակցեք Համաժողովրդական շարժման - Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի` հոկտեմբերի 17-ի առաջիկա հանրահավաքին, եւ դուք կհամոզվեք դրանում։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ


*Հայտարարություն*
01.10.2008թ.

Վերջին շրջանում անցկացված ՏԻՄ ընտրությունները վերահաստատեցին, որ վարչախմբի կողմից հռչակած ինչ-որ փոփոխությունները, օրինականության դաշտին մոտենալու խոստումները բացարձակ սուտ են։ Ընդհակառակը՝ ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կառավարման շրջանում Հայաստանում խորանում է մի իրական քրեական հեղափոխություն։ Վարչախումբը, մատնելով իր քաղաքական սնանկությունը, շատ ավելի մեծ գրավ է դնում քրեական աշխարհի վրա՝ անմնացորդ ու բացահայտ ապավինելով զինված բանդաների, թաղային հեղինակությունների հնարավորություններին ու խրախուսելով դրանք։ Վերջիններիս դերակատարությունը՝ ընտրատեղամասեր ներխուժելու, զանազան ապօրինություններ կատարելու, ահաբեկչությունների տեսքով, ՏԻՄ ընտրություններում պարզապես բազմապատկվել էր։ Որպես կրիմինալի ջերմեռանդ պաշտպաններ, որակապես նոր աստիճանի են բարձրացել դատարանները։ Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն համայնքում անցկացված ընտրությունների բողոքարկման եւ դրան հաջորդած դատավարության ընթացքում անտեսվեց ընդդիմության կողմից բացահայտված այնպիսի մի ակնառու փաստ, ինչպիսին է բազմաթիվ, շուրջ 30%, կեղծ (այլ գույնի) քվեաթերթիկների օգտագործումը։ Միայն դա, էլ չենք խոսում նմանօրինակ այլ խախտումների մասին, ավելի քան բավարար էր այդ ընտրությունների արդյունքներն անվավեր ճանաչելու համար։ Մինչդեռ դատարանը մերժեց անգամ հետազոտել այդ անհերքելի ապացույցը։ Դատական համակարգի այսօրինակ պահվածքը անիմաստ է դարձնում մինչեւ վերջ քրեականացված ընտրությունների բողոքարկումը նույնքան քրեականացված որեւէ դատարան։ Ուստիեւ Կենտրոն համայնքի ընտրություններում կատարված խախտումները պարզապես կներկայացվեն հասարակությանը, շահագրգիռ միջազգային կազմակերպություններին եւ օտարերկրյա դիվանագիտական ներկայացուցչություններին։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ վարչախմբի ինչպես մինչեւ այժմ, այնպես էլ այսուհետեւ գործադրած բռնությունները եւ ապօրինությունները չեն ազդելու ո՛չ մեր պայքարի հաստատակամության, ո՛չ էլ քաղաքական վարքագծի վրա։ Համաժողովրդական աջակցությամբ մենք շարունակելու ենք պայքարը երկրում ազատության, ժողովրդավարության եւ օրինականության հաստատման համար՝ օգտվելով քաղաքական պայքարի բոլոր մեթոդներից ու միջոցներից

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ* 

Հայաստանում, Սփյուռքում եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում քաջ հայտնի Սարգիս Հացպանյանը այն եզակի սփյուռքահայերից է, որը 1988թ. Ղարաբաղյան Շարժման առաջին իսկ օրերից իրեն մինչեւ վերջ նվիրեց Ղարաբաղյան շարժմանը: Նա Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի հերոս է, առաջին իսկ օրից մինչեւ վերջ ազատագրական պայքարի մասնակից եւ Ղարաբաղին ամենաբազմազան օգնությունների կազմակերպիչ: Այդ մասին շատ լավ գիտեն ե՜ւ Ռ. Քոչարյանը, ե՜ւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը Այդ ամենը, սակայն, նրանց համար ի չիք դարձավ, երբ պարզվեց, որ Սարգիս Հացպանյանը վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների առիթով ծավալված համաժողովրդական շարժման կողմնակիցն է Մարտի 1-ի սպանդից հետո Ազատության հրապարակում իր մի քանի ելույթների համար հետապնդումների ենթարկվեց նաեւ ի Սարգիս Հացպանյանը: Վերջին օրերին, երբ նա վերադարձել է իր բնակարան, ոստիկանությունը շրջափակել է այն՝ հանձնարարություն ունենալով նրան բռնի արտաքսել Հայաստանից 

Իր կատարած բազմաթիվ հանցանքների պատճառով սեփական ժողովրդից սարսափած վարչախումբը որպես գոյատեւման հիմնական միջոց շարունակում է ապավինել ապօրինությունների, մասնավորապես քաղաքական ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների նկատմամբ: Հենց այդ սերսափն է նրան ստիպում անազատության մեջ պահել բազմաթիվ քաղբանտարկյալների, իսկ Համաժողովրդական շարժման տասնյակ առաջամարտիկների, քաղաքական գործիչների նկատմամբ չդադարեցնել հալածանքները: Սարգիս Հացպանյանին Հայաստանից արտաքսելու վարչախմբի որոշումը ոչ միայն անհիմն է ու անբարոյական, այլեւ կոպտորեն խախտում է ՀՀ մի շարք օրենքներ: Մենք դատապարտում ենք այն եւ պահանջում անհապաղ դադարեցնել Արցախի հերոսներից մեկի նկատմամբ հալածանքն ու բռնությունները:

----------


## Norton

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ԱՄՆ գրասենյակի ջանքերով, ի նպաստ ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ մարտի 1-ի զոհերի ընտանիքների կազմակերպած հանգանակության արդյունքում, 14.10.2008թ. դրությամբ ստացվել է 39869 ԱՄՆ դոլար օգնություն: Այդ գումարից ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ հալածյալների պաշտպանության կոմիտեն, Եվրոկանչ բարեգործական ընկերության խողովակով, արդեն իսկ 3.040.000 դրամ օգնություն է տրամադրել քաղբանտարկյալների եւ հալածյալների 30 ընտանիքների:
> 
> Տեղեկացնում ենք նաեւ, որ կոմիտեն որոշում է կայացրել 1000-ական ԱՄՆ դոլարի չափով միանվագ օգնություն հատկացնել մարտի 1-ի զոհերի բոլոր (10) ընտանիքներին եւ, որ այդ օգնությունը կտրամադրվի սկսած 15.10.2008 թվականից:
> 
> ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ հալածյալների պաշտպանության կոմիտեն իր խորին շնորհակալությունն է հայտնում հայաստանյան եւ սփյուռքի բոլոր նվիրատուներին եւ կոչ է անում Հայաստանի, Արցախի եւ համայն աշխարհի հայությանը շարունակել բոլոր հասանելի միջոցներով ճնշում գործադրել ՀՀ իշխանությունների վրա` քաղաքական հալածանքները անհապաղ դադարեցնելու պահանջով եւ օգնության ձեռք մեկնել ծանր կացությունում հայտնված քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ հալածյալների ընտանիքներին:
> 
> *ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ
> հալածյալների պաշտպանության կոմիտե*


...

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Վերջին շրջանում աշխարհում ծավալված ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը պահանջում է համարժեք գործողություններ, որոնք թույլ կտան նվազեցնել այդ ճգնաժամի կործանարար հետեւանքները Հայաստանի ֆինանսական շուկայի եւ տնտեսության համար: Ցավոք սրտի, Հայաստանի գործող կառավարությունն իր անգործությամբ եւ համարժեք արձագանքի բացակայությամբ միայն նպաստում է երկրում վերահաս ճգնաժամի ու ցնցումների խորացմանը: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պահանջում է Հայաստանում համաշխարհային տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի հետեւանքների մեղմացման նպատակով իրականացնել հետեւյալ նախնական միջոցառումները.

Կենտրոնական բանկը պետք է հայտարարի առեւտրային բանկերի կողմից շինարարության վերավարկավորման արգելման եւ նման վարկերի 100 տոկոսանոց պահուստավորման մասին:ՀՀ կառավարությունը եւ ԿԲ-ը պետք է հայտարարեն, որ կբացառվեն ավանդների վերադարձման հետ կապված բոլոր սահմանափակումները, առնվազն այն դեպքերում, եթե ավանդի ժամկետը լրացել է:ՀՀ կառավարությունը եւ ԿԲ-ը պետք է երաշխավորեն Հայռուսգազարդ, Վալեքս գրուպ ընկերությունների կողմից IPO-ների միջոցով թողարկած արժեթղթերի 100 տոկոսանոց վերադարձը: Միեւնույն ժամանակ պետք է արգելվի նոր IPO-ների թողարկումը առանց ՀՀ կառավարության մասնակցության:ՀՀ կառավարությունը հրատապ կարգով փոփոխություններ պետք է մտցնի հարկային համակարգում՝ էապես ավելացնելով մեծ մակերես ունեցող թանկարժեք տներից գույքահարկի գանձումը: Գույքահարկի նոր դրույքները պետք է տարվերվեն ըստ գոտիականության: Մասնավորապես շեշտակիորեն պետք է ավելան Երեւանի կենտրոնում կառուցված էլիտար բնակարաններից գանձվող գույքահարկը: Միաժամանակ բարձրացված հարկ պետք է սահմանել անավարտ, պատրաստվածության որոշակի աստիճան ունեցող բազմաբնակարան շենքերի եւ խոշոր առանձնատների նկատմամբ:ՀՀ կառավարությունը պետք է հայտարարի, որ վերացվում է ներմուծումների նկատմամբ վերջին 10 տարիներին կիրառված ոչ տարիֆային կարգավորումը:ՀՀ ԿԲ-ը պետք է վերացնի դրամական փոխանցումների նկատմամբ բոլոր սահմանափակումները , կասեցնի մի շարք կազմակերպությունների նկատմամբ կիրառված արգելանքները:ՀՀ ԿԲ-ը պետք է պարտավորվի առաջիկա 6 ամիսներին ապահովել դրամի փոխարժեքը կառավարության հետ սահմանած նշագծի սահմաններում:Առաջիկա 6 ամիսներին կառավարությունն իր վերահսկողության տակ պետք է վերցնի առեւտրային բանկերի, լեռնամետալուրգիական արդյունաբերության բարձրաստիճան մենեջերների աշխատավարձերի չափերը, պետք է սահմանափակի նշված ոլորտներում արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքի անհակի ուռճացման հնարավորությունները:ՀՀ պետական բյուջեում պետք է փոփոխություններ կատարել եւ 20%-ով կրճատել ՀՀ նախագահի աշխատակազմի, ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի, ՀՀ կառավարության ՀՀ նախարարությունների եւ գերատեսչությունների (բացառությամբ կրթության, առողջապահության, գիտության եւ պաշտպանության նախարարությունների), դատախազության, դատարանների բյուջեները:Կառավուրությունը պետք է չեղյալ հայտարարի էլիտար բնակարանային շինարարության հետ կապված նոր տարածքների իրացման հետ կապված որոշումները, առաջիկա 6 ամիսների ընթացքում բացառի այդպիսի նոր որոշումների կայացման հնարավորությունը: 

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*
15.10.08

----------


## Աբելյան

է, Արտակ ջան, էս իշխանությունները ոչ մի պահանջ չեն ընդունում
ինչ իրանք են որոշում, դա էլ կանեն

----------


## Chuk

> է, Արտակ ջան, էս իշխանությունները ոչ մի պահանջ չեն ընդունում
> ինչ իրանք են որոշում, դա էլ կանեն


Ապեր, իրանք հիմա կապկելով են զբաղված, քանի որ իրանց խելքները չի հասնում, նենց որ չզարմանաս, որ ես պահանջներից շատերը կատարվեն, բայց ներկայացվեն իբրև իրենց մտածած քայլեր  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր, իրանք հիմա կապկելով են զբաղված, քանի որ իրանց խելքները չի հասնում, նենց որ չզարմանաս, որ ես պահանջներից շատերը կատարվեն, բայց ներկայացվեն իբրև իրենց մտածած քայլեր


ինչպես արդեն արվել և արվում է շատ դեպքերում, բայց ցավոք` ժամանակավրեպ են և ոչ միայն անիմաստ են, ավելին` նույնիսկ վտանգավոր են:

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Հոկտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաքը լինելով ամենաբազմամարդը մարտի 1-ից ի վեր՝ Շարժման հաղթանակ էր։ Այն ապացուցեց, որ Շարժումը վերելքի վրա է ու շարունակում է աճել. ժողովուրդը 8 ամիս անց շարունակում է պայքարել, աճում են Շարժման կազմակերպական եւ մարդկային ռեսուրսները, ձեւավորվել է Շարժման հսկակյական մի կորիզ, որը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կոչով ցանկացած պահի պատրաստ է մասնակցել հուժկու զանգվածային ակցիաների, ամեն անգամ հանրահավաքներին մասնակցող մարդկանց քանակր սահմանափակելու նպատակով իշխանությունները ստիպված են լինում լարել ոստիկանության եւ ավտանգության բոլոր ուժերը, կոպտորեն խախտել քաղաքացիների ազատ տեղաշարժվելու սահամանադրական իրավունքը:

Հանրահավաքը ցույց տվեց, որ իշխանությունների ռազմավարությունը, որը հիմնված էր պայքարի ելած ժողովրդի դեմ համընդհանուր ահաբեկումների եւ ամբողջությամբ վերահսկվող հեռուստատեսությունների քարոզչությամբ ուղեղների լվացման միջոցով համաժողովրդական ընդվզումը սառեցնելու հաշվարկի վրա, տապալվել է: Ակնհայտ է այլեւս, որ ձեռնարկված ռեպրեսիաներով, քաղբանտարկյալներին պատանդ պահելով, ընդդիմության հետ քաղաքական երկխոսության մերժումով իշխանությունները չեն կարող կասեցնել Համաժողովրդական Շարժման ծավալումը:

Այս վիճակում իշխանությունները ձեռք են պարզել մի նոր փրկօղակի. նրանք փորձում են օգտագործել վերջերս ստեղծված աշխարհաքաղաքական բարդ զարգացումները, մասնավորապես Արեւմուտքի եւ Ռւոսաստանի միջեւ հարաբերությունների սրումը, ներքաշվելով այնպիսի արտաքին քաղաքական գործարքների մեջ, որոնք, իրենց հաշվարկով, կբերեն դեմոկրատական աշխարհի աջակցությունը, թույլ կտան կոմպենսացնել լեգիտիմության բացակայությունը երկրի ներսում եւ սանձազերծել ել ավելի բիրտ ճնշումներ ընդդիմության նկատմամբ:

Շարժումը հենց այս վերելքի պահին ժամանակավորապես դադարեցնելով զանգվածային միջոցառումները ցանկանում է դրանով վիժեցնել իշխանությունների այս ծրագիրը, զերծ պահել Հայաստանի պետությունը աննպաստ արտաքին ճնշումներից, ստեղծել այնպիսի պայմաններ, որ քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակումից եւ քաղաքական երկխոսության սկսելուց հետո, հնարավոր լինի առողջացնել նարքաղաքական իրավիճակը երկրում, ինչպես նաեւ ապահովել Հայաստանի համար ավելի ուժեղ բանակացային դիրքեր Լեռնայաին Ղարաբաղի հարցում:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ Շարժումն ամբողջ թափով շարունակելու է իր անզիջում պայքարը երկրում սահմանադրական կարգի եւ ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների վերականգնման համար, իսկ հանրահավաքային դադարը կօգտագործվի քաղաքական պայքարի այլ ձեւերի ակտիվացման, կազմակերպական ռեսուրսների հզորացման համար, ինչը թույլ կտա ապագայում սպասվող հանրահավաքներն անցկացնել ավելի հզոր կազմակերպական հիմքի վրա:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 27- Ի ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ*

1999թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ին, գնդակահարվեցին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովը եւ Կառավարությունը։ Սպանվեցին Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը, վարչապետ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, պատգամավորներ, կառավարության անդամներ։ Հայկական պետականության վրա ձեռք էին բարձրացրել հինգ ստահակներ, սակայն դա այդ պահի իշխանության, մասնավորապես գործող նախագահ Ռ. Քոչարյանի եւ Ազգային անվտանգության ղեկավար Սերժ Սարգսյանի մեծագույն խայտառակությունն էր եւ ամոթը, ինչից հետո, քաղաքական ու մարդկային նվազագույն արժանապատվություն ունենալու պարագայում, նրանք երկուսն էլ պետք է հրաժարական տային։

Նրանք ոչ միայն այդ չարեցին, այլեւ, մասնավորապես Ռ. Քոչարյանը, իրենց հետագա վարքագծով խորացրեցին առաջին իսկ պահից լայնորեն տարածված կասկածը՝ այդ ոճրագործությանը նրանց մեղսակից լինելու մասին։ Հենց հոկտեմբերի 27-ի այս ոճրագործությունից հետո, մի քանի ամսում դուրս գալով իրենց համար ստեղծված ծանր իրավիճակից, այս երկյակը հիմնադրեց եւ ժամանակի ընթացքում կատարելության հասցրեց ավազակապետական այն հանցավոր համակարգը, որն այսօր շարունակում է կործանել հայկական պետությունն ու նրա ժողովրդին։ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը շարունակելու է մնալ Հայոց պետականության ճակատին խարան, իր կործանարար հետեւանքներով շարունակելու է գործել այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի քողազերծվել ժամանակին կատարված դատական ֆարսը, քանի դեռ չեն բացահայտվել ու պատժվել դրա կազմակերպիչները եւ մյուս մեղսակիցները։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*
24.10.2008թ.

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> *ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 27- Ի ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ*
> 
> 1999թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ին, գնդակահարվեցին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովը եւ Կառավարությունը։ Սպանվեցին Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը, վարչապետ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, պատգամավորներ, կառավարության անդամներ։ Հայկական պետականության վրա ձեռք էին բարձրացրել հինգ ստահակներ, սակայն դա այդ պահի իշխանության, մասնավորապես գործող նախագահ Ռ. Քոչարյանի եւ Ազգային անվտանգության ղեկավար Սերժ Սարգսյանի մեծագույն խայտառակությունն էր եւ ամոթը, ինչից հետո, քաղաքական ու մարդկային նվազագույն արժանապատվություն ունենալու պարագայում, նրանք երկուսն էլ պետք է հրաժարական տային։
> 
> Նրանք ոչ միայն այդ չարեցին, այլեւ, մասնավորապես Ռ. Քոչարյանը, իրենց հետագա վարքագծով խորացրեցին առաջին իսկ պահից լայնորեն տարածված կասկածը՝ այդ ոճրագործությանը նրանց մեղսակից լինելու մասին։ Հենց հոկտեմբերի 27-ի այս ոճրագործությունից հետո, մի քանի ամսում դուրս գալով իրենց համար ստեղծված ծանր իրավիճակից, այս երկյակը հիմնադրեց եւ ժամանակի ընթացքում կատարելության հասցրեց ավազակապետական այն հանցավոր համակարգը, որն այսօր շարունակում է կործանել հայկական պետությունն ու նրա ժողովրդին։ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը շարունակելու է մնալ Հայոց պետականության ճակատին խարան, իր կործանարար հետեւանքներով շարունակելու է գործել այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի քողազերծվել ժամանակին կատարված դատական ֆարսը, քանի դեռ չեն բացահայտվել ու պատժվել դրա կազմակերպիչները եւ մյուս մեղսակիցները։
> 
> *Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*
> 24.10.2008թ.


Իմ կարծիքով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակում եփված այս ենթադրությունը սխալ է։ Եվ կրկին կարծում եմ, որ այսպիսի ենթադրությունների տարածումը ներկայիս Հայ պետականության հիմքաթուլացման չարագործություններից մեկն է։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակում եփված այս ենթադրությունը սխալ է։ Եվ կրկին կարծում եմ, որ այսպիսի ենթադրությունների տարածումը ներկայիս Հայ պետականության հիմքաթուլացման չարագործություններից մեկն է։


Խնդրում եմ` ալգորիթմային հերթականությամբ, թե չէ նյարդերս հիմա տեղի կտան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակում եփված այս ենթադրությունը սխալ է։ Եվ կրկին կարծում եմ, որ այսպիսի ենթադրությունների տարածումը ներկայիս Հայ պետականության հիմքաթուլացման չարագործություններից մեկն է։


Հակոբ, Օբամայից ի՞նչ կա ապեր: 

Չգիտեմ էտ հիմքաթուլացում բառը որտեղից ես պեղել, բայց դու անկապաբանությամբ զբաղվելու հատուկ տաղանդ ունես, ընգեր:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակում եփված այս ենթադրությունը սխալ է։ Եվ կրկին կարծում եմ, որ այսպիսի ենթադրությունների տարածումը ներկայիս Հայ պետականության հիմքաթուլացման չարագործություններից մեկն է։


Հակոբ, առաջարկում եմ վերընթերցել հայտարարությունը, որից հետո հիմնավորել, թե որ ենթադրությունն է սխալ: Հուշեմ, հայտարարության մեջ խոսվել է այն մասին, որ 1999 թ.-ի հոկտեմբերի 27-ին Ազգային Ժողովում գնդակահարվել են մի շարք մարդիկ, որ գնդակահարողները հայտնի են, որ այդ տեռորը չկանխելը խայտառակություն էր այդ ժամանակվա նախագահի ու ԱԱԾ պետի համար, որ նման դեպքերում նման պաշտոն զբաղացնողները ճիշտ կանեին, որ հրաժարական տային, որ այդ տեռորը խարան է մեր պետականության համար, ինչպես նաև խոսք է եղել այն մասին, որ շատերը ոճրագործությունը կազմակերպելու հարցում կասկածում են Քոչարյանին, հաշվի առնելով նաև նրա հետագա գործողությունները: Ու ամենևին էական չէ, դա Քոչարյանն է կազմակերպել, թե ոչ, այդ կասկածը կա: Իսկ հայտարարության մեջ խոսվել է ընդամենը կասկածի մասին, այլ չի ասվել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը Քոչարյանին մեղադրում է կազմակերպման մեջ կամ վստահ է, որ նրա ձեռքի գործն է: Այսպիսով, սպասում եմ հիմնավորմանդ, թե ինչն է հայտարարության մեջ սխալ:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

"Լայնորեն տարածված կասկած" – սա ենթադրություն է. Այսպիսի օքսիմորան հայտարարությունները բնորոշ են այն անձնավորությունների մոտ, ովքեր փորձում են ընդիմանալ Հայ ներկայիս պետականությանը։ Հիշենք Ռ. Քոչարյանի եւ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի որդու՝ Ստեփանի հետ տեղի ունեցած դեպատը, որտեղ Ս. Դեմիրճյանի կատարած ենթադրությունը ամբաստանի վերածելու փորձը ձախողվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռ. Քոչարյանի պահանջած մեկ օրինակը չբերվեց Ստեփանի կողմից։

----------


## Վարպետ

> "Լայնորեն տարածված կասկած" – սա ենթադրություն է. Այսպիսի օքսիմորան հայտարարությունները բնորոշ են այն անձնավորությունների մոտ, ովքեր փորձում են ընդիմանալ Հայ ներկայիս պետականությանը։ Հիշենք Ռ. Քոչարյանի եւ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի որդու՝ Ստեփանի հետ տեղի ունեցած դեպատը, որտեղ Ս. Դեմիրճյանի կատարած ենթադրությունը ամբաստանի վերածելու փորձը ձախողվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռ. Քոչարյանի պահանջած մեկ օրինակը չբերվեց Ստեփանի կողմից։


Լավ, հասկանալի է: Ճիշտ է, դա լայնորեն տարածված կարծիք չէ, դա լայնորեն տարածված համոզմունք է:

----------


## Chuk

> "Լայնորեն տարածված կասկած" – սա ենթադրություն է. Այսպիսի օքսիմորան հայտարարությունները բնորոշ են այն անձնավորությունների մոտ, ովքեր փորձում են ընդիմանալ Հայ ներկայիս պետականությանը։ Հիշենք Ռ. Քոչարյանի եւ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի որդու՝ Ստեփանի հետ տեղի ունեցած դեպատը, որտեղ Ս. Դեմիրճյանի կատարած ենթադրությունը ամբաստանի վերածելու փորձը ձախողվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռ. Քոչարյանի պահանջած մեկ օրինակը չբերվեց Ստեփանի կողմից։


Պիտի լուրջ հիմքեր ունենաս հակառակը ասել փորձելու համար: Ես կարող եմ վստահաբար պնդել, որ այդ կասկածը լայնորեն տարածված է ողջ ՀՀ-ում: Գրեթե մարդ չկա, որ նման կասկած, թեկուզ թեթև, չունենա: Իսկ կոնկրետ քո գնահատականը «պետականությանն ընդդիմացողների» մասին, մինիմում մերկապարանոց է, մաքսիմումը չեմ ցանկանում ասել՝ պարկեշտ արտահայտման սահմանը չանցնելու համար:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ես չեմ հավասարվի ընդիմությանը եւ զբաղվեմ ենթադրությամբ։ Ես պարզապես ասացի իմ համեստ կարծիքը։ Հույս չունեմ որ դուք այն հասկանաք. Այն ձեր շրջաններում դժվար է ընկալվում։ Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ առ այսօր ոչ մի նյութական հանցանշան չի հայտնաբերվել Ռ. Քոչարյանի մոտ։ Իսկ ձեզանից երես քաշած "լիդեռի"՝ Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ասած ցանկացած եզրակացություն, ինձ համար նույն է, ինչ "շունը հաչա, քամին փչի" հին հայկական խորիմաստ միտքը։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ հավասարվի ընդիմությանը եւ զբաղվեմ ենթադրությամբ։ Ես պարզապես ասացի իմ համեստ կարծիքը։ Հույս չունեմ որ դուք այն հասկանաք. Այն ձեր շրջաններում դժվար է ընկալվում։ Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ առ այսօր ոչ մի նյութական հանցանշան չի հայտնաբերվել Ռ. Քոչարյանի մոտ։ Իսկ ձեզանից երես քաշած "լիդեռի"՝ Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ասած ցանկացած եզրակացություն, ինձ համար նույն է, ինչ "շունը հաչա, քամին փչի" հին հայկական խորիմաստ միտքը։


Դու նորից զրպարտում ես, նորից ապացուցում որ կամ չես կարդացել հայտարարությունը, կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, չես հասկացել թե այնտեղ ինչ է գրված: Լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում չհասկանալդ  :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Դու նորից զրպարտում ես, նորից ապացուցում որ կամ չես կարդացել հայտարարությունը, կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, չես հասկացել թե այնտեղ ինչ է գրված: Լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում չհասկանալդ


Մեզ մոտ այս պահին պայծառ, արեւոտ օր է։ Իմ ասածներս զուգորդված են լույսով։ Դու պետք չէ հոգիդ մատնես մթությանը։ Եվ լոկ ձեւականության համար չընդունես ասածներս։ Դու էլ լավ գիտես որ այդ հայտարարությունը "փուչիկ" է։ Իսկ "փուչիկի" մասին խոսակցությունը փուջ… Այո. Իմ պատասխանը այս "փուջ" կոնգրեսի հայտարարույանը փուջ է… Սա կարող եմ կիրառական մաթեմատիկայով բացատրել, բայց միեւնույն է, դուք չեք հասկանա ինձ. Ինձ մոտ լուսավոր ու չքնաղ օր է…

----------


## Chuk

> Մեզ մոտ այս պահին պայծառ, արեւոտ օր է։ Իմ ասածներս զուգորդված են լույսով։ Դու պետք չէ հոգիդ մատնես մթությանը։ Եվ լոկ ձեւականության համար չընդունես ասածներս։ Դու էլ լավ գիտես որ այդ հայտարարությունը "փուչիկ" է։ Իսկ "փուչիկի" մասին խոսակցությունը փուջ… Այո. Իմ պատասխանը այս "փուջ" կոնգրեսի հայտարարույանը փուջ է… Սա կարող եմ կիրառական մաթեմատիկայով բացատրել, բայց միեւնույն է, դուք չեք հասկանա ինձ. Ինձ մոտ լուսավոր ու չքնաղ օր է…


Մտքի փայլատակում եղավ մոտդ, ստորագրությանդ մեջ դիր այս պարբերությունը, առջևն էլ գրի «(c) Հակոբ Գևորգյան»:

Ինքս էլ եմ իմ վրա զարմանում, որ դեռ շարունակում քեզ թեկուզ ինչ-որ չափով լուրջ վերաբերվել ու պատասխանել  :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

Մեկը լինի հարցնող, բա ինչու դուրս չես գալիս դուրս մի քիչ զբոսնես...

----------


## Gayl

> Մեզ մոտ այս պահին պայծառ, արեւոտ օր է։ Իմ ասածներս զուգորդված են լույսով։ Դու պետք չէ հոգիդ մատնես մթությանը։ Եվ լոկ ձեւականության համար չընդունես ասածներս։ Դու էլ լավ գիտես որ այդ հայտարարությունը "փուչիկ" է։ Իսկ "փուչիկի" մասին խոսակցությունը փուջ… Այո. Իմ պատասխանը այս "փուջ" կոնգրեսի հայտարարույանը փուջ է… Սա կարող եմ կիրառական մաթեմատիկայով բացատրել, բայց միեւնույն է, դուք չեք հասկանա ինձ. Ինձ մոտ լուսավոր ու չքնաղ օր է…


Քո պես արտասահմանի հայերն են խոսում,մտի armtown լավ գլուղ կհանես,իրանցից շատերն էլ այն կարծիքի որ իրանք լուսավորության մեջ են,իսկ մենք խավարի,Հակոբ զարմանում եմ,այսքան ժամանակ չես նկատել այստեղի անօրինությունները,չեմ հասկանում դու այս քաղաքից չե՞ս,չես տեսնում ինչ է կատարվում,իսկ այսօր լիքը փռթոցիներ ա գնացել,կան սպանվածներ,քաղաքի տղա ես ոնց էլ լինի լսած կլինես, ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչու չես արտահայտվում :Xeloq: :

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քո պես արտասահմանի հայերն են խոսում,մտի armtown լավ գլուղ կհանես,իրանցից շատերն էլ այն կարծիքի որ իրանք լուսավորության մեջ են,իսկ մենք խավարի,Հակոբ զարմանում եմ,այսքան ժամանակ չես նկատել այստեղի անօրինությունները,չեմ հասկանում դու այս քաղաքից չե՞ս,չես տեսնում ինչ է կատարվում,իսկ այսօր լիքը փռթոցիներ ա գնացել,կան սպանվածներ,քաղաքի տղա ես ոնց էլ լինի լսած կլինես, ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչու չես արտահայտվում:


Զի լուսավոր է այնտեղ... Զի պետականության խարխլում է դա... Օ~հ բախտ իմ դժխեմ...

----------


## ministr

> Ես չեմ հավասարվի ընդիմությանը եւ զբաղվեմ ենթադրությամբ։ Ես պարզապես ասացի իմ համեստ կարծիքը։ Հույս չունեմ որ դուք այն հասկանաք. Այն ձեր շրջաններում դժվար է ընկալվում։ Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ առ այսօր ոչ մի նյութական հանցանշան չի հայտնաբերվել Ռ. Քոչարյանի մոտ։ Իսկ ձեզանից երես քաշած "լիդեռի"՝ Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ասած ցանկացած եզրակացություն, ինձ համար նույն է, ինչ "շունը հաչա, քամին փչի" հին հայկական խորիմաստ միտքը։


Նշված հայտարարության մեջ կարելի է չհամաձայնել այն բանի հետ, որ ավազակպետության հիմքերը դրվել են 98-ից հետո: Դրա հիմքերը դրվել են ԼՏՊ-ի օրոք և ուրիշ բան որ այդ համակարգը կատարելության է հասցվել 98-ից հետո:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հոկտեմբերի 27-ին... հարգելիս, լավ է, որ դու ես ասում, որ հանցանշան չի հայտնաբերվել... կարևոր չի թե ում մոտ, ՉԻ ՀԱՅՏՆԱԲԵՐՎԵԼ... սա ինչ է նշանակում? այն դեպքում, երբ որ հանցագործները ձերբակալված են... և նույն ՌՔ-ն ասում էր, որ ցանկացած "ուչաստկովի" կարող է բացել գործը: Իսկ ՍՍ-ն այդ ժամանակ ԱԱ պետն էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Զի լուսավոր է այնտեղ... Զի պետականության խարխլում է դա... Օ~հ բախտ իմ դժխեմ...


Վարպետ ջան,այս սայթը փառք է,ավելի ճիշտ դրախտ լուրջ եմ ասում,այստեղ դրախտ է,իսկ Հակոբի գրածը ծաղիկի պես մի բան է,դու մտի իմ ասած սայթը երկու օրից ներվայն համակարգդ կխաղտվի,դե օրինակ ամեն օր կգտնես մարդիկ որոնք ապացույցներ ունեն որ հոկտեմբերի ի 27 ը ԼՏՊ ն է արել,ամեն մեկը մի ադրբեջանական գյուղ ա գրավել ու ամեն օր մեկը արտասահմանից զանգում է Երևանում ապրող իր ընկերջը որ գան ինձ տենան,դրա համար էլ երկաթյա ներվերի տեր եմ դարձել,այնպիսի բաներ կլսես որ կյանքումդ երբեք չես լսել ու երևի չլսես:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները դադարացրեք:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ առ այսօր ոչ մի նյութական հանցանշան չի հայտնաբերվել Ռ. Քոչարյանի մոտ։


Այսինք, Քոչարյանի մեղսակցությունը հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերին ապացուցելու համար, անձամբ Քոչարյանի գրպանից պիտի գնդացիր հանեին, կամ պիտի ծայրից ծայր նկարահանված լիներ, թե ինչպես է Քոչարյանը անձամբ մտնում ԱԺ ու գնդակահարում մարդկանց, հա՞: 

Ընկեր ջան, հոկտեմբերի  27-ի գործը առանձնացված մասով գլխավոր դատախազության կողմից կարճվել է ՌՔ հրամանով Աղվանին դատախազ նշանակելուց կես ամիս հետո: Քո գրածների վրա  հիմա ՌՔ-ն անձամբ կխնդար, եթե կարդար: 




> Այսպիսի օքսիմորան հայտարարությունները բնորոշ են այն անձնավորությունների մոտ, ովքեր փորձում են ընդիմանալ *Հայ ներկայիս պետականությանը։*



Ու գլուխներս հերիք ա հառթուկես քո «հայ ներկայիս պետական» տուֆատայաբանությամբ: Մի հատ հարցնող լինի, ինչի չես գալիս հայրենիք էտ պետականությունը լիարժեք վայելելու:

----------


## Kuk

*Մոդերատորական. վիրավորական գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
ԱՐՁԱՆԱԳՐՎԱԾ ՎԵՐՋԻՆ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
*
Հոկտեմբերի 27-ին նախօրերին Հայաստանում արձանագրվեց ծանր հանցագործությունների մի ողջ «շքահանդես», որին, ինչպես միշտ, անմասն չէին նաև իշխող «կուսակցությունների» տեղական իշխանիկները։ Մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում տարբեր շարժառիթնեով Երեւանում, Սպիտակում, Ստեփանավանում տեղի ունեցավ 6 աղմկահարույց հանցագործություն` պատճառ դառնալով զոհերի, վիրավորների:

Այն, որ ներկա ավազակապետական համակարգի հիմքը քրեականությունն է, փաստվել է բազմիցս: 1999թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունը և 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի արյունոտ սպանդը դրա վառ ապացույցներն են։ Հանցագործությունների վերջին օրերի շղթան ցույց է տալիս, որ ահաբեկչությունը, դրված լինելով իշխանական վարքագծի հիմքում, աստիճանաբար դառնում է հասարակական հարաբերությունների հիմք ու կենցաղի անբաժանելի մաս։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.
Հասարակական կյանքի խորացող քրեականացումը դառնում է պետական անվտանգությանն սպառնացող իրական վտանգ։ Ըստ էության, դա տեղի է ունենում ոչ միայն վարչախմբի բացահայտ թողտվության, այլեւ անսքող քաջալերանքի պայմաններում. մարտի 1-ի սպանդը, հարյուրավոր բացահայտ ապօրինի դատավարությունները, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների ու պետական մարմինների կողմից օրինախախտումները, ամիսներ շարունակ անմեղ մարդկանց բանտերում պահելը ստեղծում է ամենաթողության, անպատժելիության ու ինքնիրավչության մթնոլորտ։ Իրավապահ մարմինները ունակ չեն  կանխելու հասարակական կյանքի քրեականացման վտանգավոր այս ընթացքը, նախ որովհետեւ նման հրաման չունեն, եւ երկրորդ՝ այդ մարմինների ողջ ռեսուրսը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրահանգով նետված է քաղաքական ընդդիմության դեմ պայքարի ճակատ։ Օրինականության, ապահովության եւ արդարության վերադարձը Հայաստան հնարավոր է միայն լեգիտիմ, քաղաքական վարքագծի տեր և հասարակության առջև պարտավորություն ստանձնած իշխանության պայմաններում։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեստ Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*
28.10.2008թ.

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. «ԵՍ ԵՄ ՄՅՈՒՍԸ...»*

_28 հոկտեմբեր, 2008 թ._

ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազության եւ ՀՔԾ իրականացրած նախաքննության արդյունքում հաստատված շինծու մեղադրանքում ասված է` "Նախաքննությամբ պարզվել եւ հիմնավորվել է, որ 2008թ. փետրվարի 19-ին կայացած Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի ընտրություններում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ակնհայտ պարտությունից հետո Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Շանթ Հարությունյանը, Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանը, Սուրեն Սիրունյանը, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, Համլետ Հովհաննիսյանը, Վիրաբ Մանուկյանը և *մյուսները*, համոզվելով, որ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված ընթացակարգով իշխանության գալ հնարավոր չէ, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում պետական իշխանությունը յուրացնելու ուղղակի դիտավորությամբ և նպատակով, գալով համաձայնության՝ յուրաքանչյուրն ըստ իրեն վերապահված դերաբաշխման, կազմակերպել ու անմիջականորեն իրականացրել է պետության ներքաղաքական իրավիճակն ապակայունացնելու, պետական համակարգը քայքայելու միջոցով ՀՀ սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ տապալելուն և պետական իշխանությունը բռնությամբ զավթելուն ուղղված դիտավորյալ գործողություններ":

*Ես եմ մյուսը...*

- Ես, սույն թվականի հունվար ամսից, ՀՀ Նախագահի թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմանկիցն եմ, անվերապահորեն հավատացել եմ իմ թեկնածուի հաղթանակին, մասնակցել եմ բորոր ընտրական գործընթացներին, հանրահավաքներին, երթերին, նախըտրական հանդիպումներին, պաշտպանել եմ իմ նախըտրած թեկնածուին ընտրական տեղամասերում, հրապարակային միջոցառումների ժամանակ.

- Ես, սույն թվականի փատրվար ամսին, քվեարկել եմ իմ նախընտրած թեկնածուի օգտին, եւ վստահ եմ, որ ընտրությունների արդյունքը կեղծված է, իսկ այդ օրը Հայաստանում մի խումբ անձինք, չհամակերպվելով Համաժողովրդական շարժման ակնհայտ հաղթանակին, յուրացրել են պետական` այսինքն ժողովրդի կամքով ձեւավորված իշխանությունը.

- Ես, հավատալով համաժողովրդական շարժման հաղթանակին, իմ գողացված քվեն պաշտպանել եմ նաեւ ընտրություններին հաջորդող օրերին, իսկ մարտի մեկին մեկն եմ եղել այն *մյուսներից*, որոնք "կազմակերպել են" ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ.

- Հայատարարում եմ, որ իմ գործողություններով հանդես եմ եկել որպես "կազմակերպիչ" մարտի 1-ի ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքի եւ ընդվզել եմ նույն օրը առավոտյան իշխանությունների կողմից կատարած սադրիչ եւ անօրինական գործողությունների դեմ.

- Հաղորդում եմ, որ բոլոր այն արարքները, որոնք կատարվել են վերոհիշյալ քաղաքացիների կողմից, հավասարապես կատարվել են նաեւ իմ կողմից եւ եթե «իրավապահները» հայտնաբերել են հանցակազմ հիշյալ 11 քաղաքացիների գործողություններում, այդ դեպքում պահանջում եմ կիրառել օրենքը հավասարապես, եւ նույն արարքների համար մեղադրանք առաջադրել նաեւ ինձ:

ՀՀ քաղաքացի, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակից` քաղբանտարկյալներ. 
*Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան
Սմբատ Այվազյան
Քրիստափոր Էլազյան
Աշոտ Զաքարյան
Գեւորգ Ղազարյան
Հովիկ Հարությունյան
Սոս Գեւորգյան
Վահե Ղազարյան
Մկրտիչ Աբրահամյան
Պետրոս Մակեյան
Վարդան Մալխասյան
Մկրտիչ Սափեյան
Ժորա Սափեյան
Հուսիկ Բաղդասարյան
Վարդան Ղավալբաբունց
Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյան*

*Լեւոն Զուրաբյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Կենտրոնական նախըտրական շտաբի անդամ
*Արարատ Զուրաբյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կենտրոնական նախընտրական շտաբի անդամ, ՀՀՇ վարչության նախագահ
*Արման Մուսինյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախըտրական շտաբի մամլո խոսնակ
*Արշակ Բանուչյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբի Վայքի մարզի համակարգող
*Աշոտ Սարգսյան* - Լեւոն Տեր -Պետրոսյանի Կենտրոնական նախըտրական շտաբի անդամ
*Ռաֆիկ Մկրտչյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի նախըտրական շտաբի համակարգող
*Կարապետ Ռուբինյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Շենգավիթի նախըտրական շտաբի անդամ
*Արմեն Խաչատրյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Շենգավիթի նախըտրական շտաբի անդամ
*Պետրոս Գեւորգյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի նախըտրական շտաբի անդամ
*Սուրեն Սուրենյանց* - «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցություն, քաղխորհրդի անդամ
*Խաչատուր Սիմոնյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Եղվարդի նախընտրական շտաբի համակարգող
*Նորիկ Նորիկյան* - Այլընտրանք ՀՔՆ անդամ
*Ալեքսան Վարդանյան* - Հանրապետություն կուսակցության անդամ, նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ






հ.գ. Հայտարարությունը բաց է բոլոր ստորագրել ցանկացողների համար:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան
> Սմբատ Այվազյան
> Քրիստափոր Էլազյան
> Աշոտ Զաքարյան
> Գեւորգ Ղազարյան
> Հովիկ Հարությունյան
> Սոս Գեւորգյան
> Վահե Ղազարյան
> Մկրտիչ Աբրահամյան
> ...


բա մյուսները

----------


## Chuk

> բա մյուսները


Հայտարարություն տակ առայժմ այսքանն են ստորագրել: Իսկ մյուսները կամ կստորագրեն,  կամ չեն ստորագրի: Սա պարտադիր բան չի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ես եմ մյուսը...*
> 
> - Ես, սույն թվականի հունվար ամսից, ՀՀ Նախագահի թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմանկիցն եմ, անվերապահորեն հավատացել եմ իմ թեկնածուի հաղթանակին, մասնակցել եմ բորոր ընտրական գործընթացներին, հանրահավաքներին, երթերին, նախըտրական հանդիպումներին, պաշտպանել եմ իմ նախըտրած թեկնածուին ընտրական տեղամասերում, հրապարակային միջոցառումների ժամանակ.
> 
> - Ես, սույն թվականի փատրվար ամսին, քվեարկել եմ իմ նախընտրած թեկնածուի օգտին, եւ վստահ եմ, որ ընտրությունների արդյունքը կեղծված է, իսկ այդ օրը Հայաստանում մի խումբ անձինք, չհամակերպվելով Համաժողովրդական շարժման ակնհայտ հաղթանակին, յուրացրել են պետական` այսինքն ժողովրդի կամքով ձեւավորված իշխանությունը.
> 
> - Ես, հավատալով համաժողովրդական շարժման հաղթանակին, իմ գողացված քվեն պաշտպանել եմ նաեւ ընտրություններին հաջորդող օրերին, իսկ մարտի մեկին մեկն եմ եղել այն *մյուսներից*, որոնք "կազմակերպել են" ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ.
> 
> - Հայատարարում եմ, որ իմ գործողություններով հանդես եմ եկել որպես "կազմակերպիչ" մարտի 1-ի ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքի եւ ընդվզել եմ նույն օրը առավոտյան իշխանությունների կողմից կատարած սադրիչ եւ անօրինական գործողությունների դեմ.
> ...


Հայտարարությանը միացել են.

Քաղբանտարկյալներ՝
*Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան
Արամ Բարեղամյան
Հարություն Ուռուտյան
Վարդգես Գասպարի
Աշոտ Մանուկյան
Ռոման Մնացականյան
Արման Բաբաջանյան*

*Ավետիս Ավագյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբաի անդամ
*Սամվել Գևորգյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ՆՇ Գեղարքունիքի մարզի համակարգող
*Սարգիս Թամազյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Լոռու ՆՇ համակարգող
*Վահագն Խաչատրյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Մալաթիա Սեբաստիայի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Արամ Մանուկյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Արաբկիրի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Գեորգի Ավետիսյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Երևանի ՆՇ անդամ
*Գևորգ Գևորգյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Մասիսի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Հայկ Աթանեսյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Թալինի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Աննա Հակոբյան* - «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի տնօրեն
*Վլադիմիր Առաքելյան* - 225 և 300 հոդվածներով նախկին մեղադրյալ
*Վահագն Հովակիմյան* - Լրագրող
*Թաթուլ Մկրտչյան* - Պահպանողական կուսակցության գործադիր քարտուղար
*Ղուկաս Մեհրաբյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Աշոտ Փանոսյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ
*Միքայել Այվազյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայի ՆՇ անդամ
*Տիգրան Տեր-Մարգարյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Շենգավիթի ՆՇ անդամ
*Մերուժան Հարությունյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Վանաձորի ՆՇ անդամ
*Լիլիթ Նազարյան* - Համաժողովրդական շարժման ակտիվիստ
*Լիլիթ Նիկոյան* - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Արաբկիրի ՆՇ անդամ




հ.գ. Հայտարարությունը բաց է բոլոր ստորագրել ցանկացողների համար:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ես եմ մյուսը...*
> 
> - Ես, սույն թվականի հունվար ամսից, ՀՀ Նախագահի թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմանկիցն եմ, անվերապահորեն հավատացել եմ իմ թեկնածուի հաղթանակին, մասնակցել եմ բորոր ընտրական գործընթացներին, հանրահավաքներին, երթերին, նախըտրական հանդիպումներին, պաշտպանել եմ իմ նախըտրած թեկնածուին ընտրական տեղամասերում, հրապարակային միջոցառումների ժամանակ.
> 
> - Ես, սույն թվականի փատրվար ամսին, քվեարկել եմ իմ նախընտրած թեկնածուի օգտին, եւ վստահ եմ, որ ընտրությունների արդյունքը կեղծված է, իսկ այդ օրը Հայաստանում մի խումբ անձինք, չհամակերպվելով Համաժողովրդական շարժման ակնհայտ հաղթանակին, յուրացրել են պետական` այսինքն ժողովրդի կամքով ձեւավորված իշխանությունը.
> 
> - Ես, հավատալով համաժողովրդական շարժման հաղթանակին, իմ գողացված քվեն պաշտպանել եմ նաեւ ընտրություններին հաջորդող օրերին, իսկ մարտի մեկին մեկն եմ եղել այն *մյուսներից*, որոնք "կազմակերպել են" ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ.
> 
> - Հայատարարում եմ, որ իմ գործողություններով հանդես եմ եկել որպես "կազմակերպիչ" մարտի 1-ի ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքի եւ ընդվզել եմ նույն օրը առավոտյան իշխանությունների կողմից կատարած սադրիչ եւ անօրինական գործողությունների դեմ.
> ...


Հայտարարությանը միացել են.

Քաղբանտարկյալներ` 
*Սամվել Կարապետյան
Սիմոն Ամիրխանյան
Լեւոն Խաչատրյան
Տիգրան Մելքոնյան
Մարզպետունի Այվազյան
Գագիկ Հովհաննիսյան
Արմեն Սիրունյան*

*Մանուշակ Պետրոսյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կենտրոնական շտաբի անդամ
*Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան* - ՍԴՀԿ ատենապետ
*Երջանիկ Աբգարյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Կոտայքի մարզի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Սուրեն Աբրահամյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Շենգավիթի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Սամվել Մկրտումյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Բերդի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Սամսոն Ղազարյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Արաբկիրի ՆՇ համակարգող
*Լյովա Եղիազարյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Ավանի ՆՇ անդամ
*Արման Գալոյան* - «Հայք» օրաթերթի լրագրող
*Արթուր Տիգրանյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ
*Թագուհի Հակոբյան* - «Տարեգիր» թերթի լրագրող
*Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյան* - «Հայկական ժամանակի» վերլուծաբան
*Արա Քոչարյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Կենտրոնի ՆՇ անդամ
*Նարեկ Հովակիմյան* - Համաժողովրդական շարժման ակտիվիստ
*Սամվել Աբրահամյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աբովյանի ՆՇ անդամ
*Գայանե Վարդանյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Արտակ Սարգսյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Միքայել Կիրակոսյան* - Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Արթուր Հովհաննիսյան* - Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Դավիթաշենի ՆՇ անդամ
*Հովհաննես Խաչատրյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Դավիթաշենի ՆՇ անդամ
*Ներսես Հարությունյան* - Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Կարեն Գալստյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Գեւորգ Գասպարյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Աջափնյակի ՆՇ անդամ
*Արմեն Մանուկյան* - Համաժողովրդական շարժման ակտիվիստ
*Լեւոն Անանիկյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ
*Ռուզան Կարապետյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ,
*Աննա Մուրադյան* - Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ 




Այսպիսով, հայտարարության տակ արդեն մոտ 90 քաղաքացի ստորագրել են: Հայտարարությունը բաց է ստորագրելու համար: Տեսնենք, թե ինչպես կարձագանքի դատախազությունը: Օրենքով պիտի հայտարարություններին ընթացք տրվի:

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱԿ ԵՎ ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՏԵՂ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի մասին
*
Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների անկախ, վստահելի և թափանցիկ հետաքննության անցկացման՝ հայ հասարակության և Եվրոպայի խորհրդի պահանջը կատարելուն ուղղված` հոկտեմբերի 23-ի «Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի ստեղծման եւ նրա գործունեության կազմակերպման կարգը» կարգադրությունը չի բավարարում այդ պահանջին և չի համապատասխանում ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը։

*Մասնավորապես՝*

1. Կարգադրությունը հակասում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված ՀՀ նախագահի լիազորություններին
2. Ապահովված չեն հետաքննության անկախությունը, թափանցիկությունը և վստահելիությունը, քանի որ.
a. Փաստահավաք խմբում ներգրավված չեն միջազգային փորձագետներ՝ լիիրավ անդամի կարգավիճակով,
b. Համաձայն կարգադրության խմբի աշխատանքը պետք է լինի դռնփակ, իսկ խմբի անդամներին արգելված է որևէ տեղեկություն հայտնել լրատվամիջոցներին,
c. Խումբը դե յուրե չի ստեղծվում որպես անկախ մարմին, այլ ենթարկված է իր անարժանահավատությունն ապացուցած համապատասխան խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովին։
3. Փաստահավաք խումբն, ըստ էության, զրկված է 2008թ. Մարտի 1-ին պետական պաշտոն զբաղեցրած, այնուհետև պաշտոնաթող եղած անձանց պարտադիր ներկայանալու և պարզաբանումներ տալու հիմքով նիստերին հրավիրելու լիազորությունից։

Այդուհանդերձ, հաշվի առնելով մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության լիակատար բացահայտման և մեղավորներին արդարադատության առաջ կանգնեցնելու կարևորությունը, ինչպես նաև դիտարկելով փաստահավաք խումբը որպես միջոց այդ ճշմարտության բացահայտման եւ հանրությանը անաչառ զեկույց ներկայացնելու համար, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը և «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը հայտնում են Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքներին մասնակցելու պատրաստակամության մասին։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կներկայացնի Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը, իսկ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը՝ փաստաբան Սեդա Սաֆարյանը։

Միևնույն ժամանակ մենք պահանջում ենք մեկամսյա ժամկետում համապատասխանեցնել փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության իրավական հիմքերը վերոնշյալ պահանջներին։ Առաջարկում ենք նաեւ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին եւ Ազգային Ժողովի պատգամավորներին վիճարկել կարգադրության սահմանադրականությունը Սահմանադրական դատարանում։

Հայտարարում ենք, որ եթե մեկամսյա ժամկետում չկատարվի առնվազն միջազգային փորձագետներին խմբում ներգրավելու պահանջը, ապա մենք կվերաքննարկենք Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքներին մասնակցելու նպատակահարմարությունը: Հայտարարում ենք նաեւ, որ կաշկանդված չենք մեր ներկայացուցիչների մասնակցությունը կասեցնելու հարցում, եթե վերջինների կամ խմբի աշխատանքները խոչնդոտվեն կամ նրանք ենթարկվեն տարաբնույթ ճնշումներին:

_01.11.2008թ._

----------


## Chuk

Փոքրիկ տեղեկատվություն: Ցավոք ժամանակս չի հերիքում համապարփակ տեղեկատվություն զետեղելու համար:

Նախ ասեմ, որ բուռն տեմպով շարունակվում է «Ես եմ մյուսը...» ստորագրահավաք-ակցիան: Որքան գիտեմ, դատախազությունը չի արձագանքել, մինչդեռ նորից որքան գիտեմ, պարտավոր էր արձագանքել:

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սկսել է այցելել ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող ուժերի գրասենյակներ: Մասնավորապես վերջին օրերին եղել է «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության գրասենյակում, ՍԴՀԿ գրասենյակում, «Այլընտրանք» Հ/Ք նախաձեռնության գրասենյակում: Յուրաքանչյուրում հանդիպում է եղել ակտիվի հետ, յուրաքանչյուրում, որքան գիտեմ, մոտ երեք ժամանոց քննարկում, որի ժամանակ քննարկվել են մասնավորապես Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին վերաբերվող հարցերը, ինչպես նաև ՀԱԿ գործունեությանը և ՀՀ այլ խնդիրներին վերաբերվող հարցեր:

Երեկվանից Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սկսել է նաև մարզային այցելությունները, այդ ծրագրի շրջանակներում առաջինը մեկնելով Տավուշի մարզի Իջևան քաղաք, հանդիպել է ակտիվի հետ, եղել են քննարկումներ:

Այսօր կարծեմ լինելու է Ժողովրդական Ուղի կուսակցության գրասենյակում, իսկ առաջիկայում նախատեսված է ՀԱԿ կազմող բոլոր ուժերի, ինչպես նաև բոլոր մարզեր այցելություններ: Որքան տեղյակ եմ, հանդիպումներ են լինելու նաև երիտասարդության հետ:

Կարծեմ սխալված չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ առաջիկա շաբաթների ընթացքում նաև սպասվում է ՀԱԿ հիմնադիր համագումարը:

Միաժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ը շարունակում է, իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով, ՀԱԿ գրասենյակների աշխատանքը հանրապետության բոլոր մարզերում, ակտիվացումը, լիարժեք կազմակերպումը: Կատարվում են բազում այլ աշխատանքներ:

----------


## Chuk

> ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ԱՅՑԵԼԵԼ Է ԺՈՒԿ
> 
> [19:55] 11 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Նոյեմբերի 11 -ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այցելել է ՚Ժողովրդավարական Ուղիՙ կուսակցության կենտրոնական գրասենյակ: ԺՈՒԿ վարչության եւ ակտիվի հետ քննարկվել են Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացի ներկա զարգացումները, համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի` Հայաստանի վրա ունենալիք հնարավոր ազդեցությունը:
> 
> Հանգամանալից անդրադարձ է եղել նաեւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետագա ռազմավարության, կազմակերպական կարողությունների հզորացման ու ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին առնչվող խնդիրներին: Հայտնում են Կոնգրեսի մամլո ծառայությունից:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել ՀԱԿ քաղխորհրդի նիստ, որին մասնակցել են ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող մի շարք ուժերի ներկայացուցիչներ, այդ թվում և այն տեսակետը կրողներից, որ հանրահավաքները ժամանակավոր դադարեցումը սխալ է, և այն տեսակետ կրողները, որ ճիշտ որոշում է: Նիստի ժամանակ քննարկվել է հանրահավաքները վերսկսելու հարցը և որոշվել է, որ առայժմ ժամանակը չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Նոյեմբերի 12-ին տեղի է ունեցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի քաղխորհրդի նիստ` կոնգրեսին մաս կազմող կուսակցությունների եւ քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունների մասնակցությամբ:
> 
> Նիստում որոշում է ընդունվել ստեղծել մասնագիտացված հանձնախմբեր, որոնք կմշակեն եւ Կոնգրեսի ղեկավարությանը կներկայացնեն արտաքին քաղաքականության, տնտեսության, պետաիրավական, ինչպես նաեւ հանրային եւ քաղաքական կյանքի այլ ոլորտներին առնչվող ծրագրեր եւ մասնագիտական գնահատականներ: Ըստ տարածված հաղորդագրության` քննարկվել են նաեւ ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը եւ Կոնգրեսի առաջիկա անելիքներին վերաբերող խնդիրներ


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր հանրապետության առաջին նախագահ, ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն, ինչպես նաև ՀԱԿ այլ ներկայացուցիչներ հանդիպել են երիտասարդ ակտիվի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Հանդիպումն անցել է լեփ-լեցուն դահլիճում, եղել է անկեղծ, բաց քննարկում: Առաջին նախագահը պատասխանել է երիտասարդներին հուզող մի շարք հարցերի: Քննարկման հիմնական թեման էր Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացի ներկա զարգացումները, հանրահավաքային գործընթացի ժամանակավոր դադարեցման դրդապատճառները, այդ որոշման անհրաժեշտությունը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետագա ռազմավարության, կազմակերպական կարողությունների հզորացման ու ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին վերաբերվող հարցերը, ՀԱԿ հետագա գործունեության կազմակերպման խնդիրները, այլ խնդիրներ:

----------


## Chuk

*ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄՆԵՐԸ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ - 17.11.2008*

Նոյեմբերի 17-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Հայաստանի Լիբերալ կուսակցության, «Ազատություն» կուսակցության և Պահպանողական կուսակցության ղեկավար ակտիվի հետ։ ՀԱԿ անդամ կուսակցությունների հետ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը խոսել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման շուրջ ծավալվող իրադարձությունների մասին, անդրադարձել է ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին և ներկայացրել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հետագա անելիքները։

Նույն օրը ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը հանդիպել է երիտասարդության ներկայացուցիչների հետ։ Ծավալված քննարկումների, հարցուպատասխանի հիմնական թեմաներն են եղել ԼՂ հիմնահարցը, Կոնգրեսի հետագա քայլերը, երիտասարդության առավել ակտիվ ներգրավվածությունը քաղաքական գործընթացներին և հատկապես Կոնգրեսի աշխատանքներին։



*ՀԱԿ ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄ Մ. ԲՐԱՅԶԱՅԻ ՀԵՏ - 17.11.2008*

Նոյեմբերի 16-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ՀԺԿ նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանը և քաղխորհրդի անդամ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը, ՀՀՇ վարչության նախագահ Արարատ Զուրաբյանը, փոխնախագահ Խաչատուր Քոքոբելյանը, ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչներ Լևոն Զուրաբյանն ու Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը հանդիպել են ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ Մեթյու Բրայզային։

Հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվել են Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման հեռանկարները, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին և քաղբանտարկյալներին առնչվող խնդիրներ։

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՖԻՆԱՆՍԱ-ՏՆՏԵՍԱԿԱՆ ՃԳՆԱԺԱՄԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Դեռեւս հոկտեմբերի սկզբին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հատուկ հայտարարությամբ, իսկ նրա առանձին ներկայացուցիչներ նաեւ մամուլով ահազանգել են ֆինանսա-տնտեսական վերահաս համաշխարհային ճգնաժամի մասին՝ նշելով նաեւ, թե ինչ առաջնահերթ միջոցառումներ ու քայլեր է անհրաժեշտ ձեռնարկել՝ դրա անխուսափելի ազդեցությունն ու հետեւանքները Հայաստանի վրա մեղմելու համար, մասնավորապես՝ լեռնամետալուրգիայի, շինարարության, բանկային եւ տրանսֆերտների ոլորտներում։

Վարչախումբը, ինչպես միշտ, զբաղված բոլորովին այլ խնդիրներով, արհամարհում է այն մարտահրավերները, որ սպառնում են երկրին ու նրա ժողովրդին։ Բացի անիմաստ մտքերի շարաններից, ճգնաժամի հետևանքները մեղմելու ուղղությամբ որևէ լուրջ քայլ չի կատարվում։

Մինչդեռ ճգնաժամն իր սպասվող և առաջիկայում խորացող ազդեցությունն արդեն իսկ տարածել է լեռնամետալուրգիայի ոլորտի վրա։ Երկրի համար ռազմավարական համարվող և հասարակության համար անտեսանելի ձևով ամբողջությամբ մասնավորեցված այդ բնագավառը զուրկ է պետական որևէ վերահսկողությունից։ Երկրի բնական հարստությունների անզուսպ կողոպուտը մինչ այժմ միայն հարստացրել է առանձին պաշտոնատար անձանց։ Անգամ մետաղի միջազգային գների կտրուկ աճի պայմաններում երկրի բյուջեն այստեղից էական մուտքեր չի ստացել։ Իսկ այսօր, երբ միջազգային շուկաներում նկատվում են մետաղի գների որոշակի անկում, այդ հարստությունների տեր դարձած ընկերությունները չեն կարողանում զսպել իրենց ագահությունը` փորձելով պետության եւ աշխատողների հաշվին պահպանել նույնպիսի գերշահույթների ստացումը։

Վերջին օրերին լեռնամետալուրգիական ոլորտի մի շարք ձեռնարկություններ հայտարարել են աշխատանքների դադարեցման, աշխատակիցների թվաքանակի կրճատման, աշխատավարձերի նվազեցման մասին։ Հարյուրավոր քաղաքացիներ համալրել են գործազուրկների շարքերը, բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ զրկվել են եկամտի միակ աղբյուրից, մնացածն էլ ստիպված են աշխատել նվազագույն աշխատավարձին մոտ աշխատավարձով։ Բնակչության զգալի մի շերտ արագ հայտնվելու է աղքատության շեմին, սոցալիական ծանր պայմաններում։

Ստեղծված իրավիճակը ու դրա սոցիալական հետեւանքները մեղմելու նպատակով Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը իշխանություններից պահանջում է խուսափել կիսամիջոցներից եւ այս ոլորտում անհապաղ իրականացնել հետեւյալ քայլերը.

- խստագույնս հետևել սեփականաշնորհման ծրագրերով սեփականատերերի կողմից ստանձնած ներդրումային ծրագրերի իրականացմանը, մասնավորապես՝ աշխատատեղերի սահմանված թվի և վարձատրության սկզբունքների պահպանմանը,

- ապահովել գնագոյացման թափանցիկություն, ճկուն եւ արդար հարկում, այս ոլորտի ընկերությունների համար մշակել գործունեության անընդհատությունն ապահովող ծրագրեր,

- գործունեության շարունակման դժվարություններ ունեցող ընկերությունների նկատմամբ կիրառել հայտնի շուկայական մեխանիզմներ, որոնք կապահովեն դրանց բնականոն գործունեությունը,

- ընկերությունների բաժնետոմսերը, որպես վճարման միջոց օգտագործելով` երաշխավորել լեռնամետալուրգիական համալիրի աշխատողների աշխատավարձը` նախաճգնաժամային մակարդակով, ինչպես նաեւ պետական բյուջեի մուծումները։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*
2008-11-14

----------


## Chuk

*Լ. ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄԸ ՀԱԿ ԱՆԴԱՄ ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԵՏ - 19.11.2008
*
Նոյեմբերի 19-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այցելել է ՀԺԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ և հանդիպել կուսակցության ղեկավար ակտիվի հետ։ Ծավալված քննարկման ընթացքում ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը ներկայացրել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման հեռանկարների, ներքաղաքական իրավիճակի և Կոնգրեսի հետագա անելիքների վերաբերյալ իր մոտեցումները, պատասխանել կուսակցության ակտիվի բարձրացրած հարցերին։

Նույն օրը ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը հանդիպել է նաև «Հայրենիք ու պատիվ» կուսակցության և ՀՀ Մտավորականների ֆորումի ավագանու և համակարգող խորհրդի ներկայացուցիչների հետ։ Քննարկման հիմնական թեմաներն են եղել ղարաբաղյան հիմնահարցը, ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը և Կոնգրեսի հետագա անելիքները։

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի և «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության համատեղ հայտարարությունը Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության մասին*
20.11.2008

Նոյեմբերի 14-ից Փաստահավաք խումբը սկսել է իր աշխատանքը: Առաջին իսկ նիստում խումբը կոնսենսուսով ընդունել է որոշումներ, որոնցից մեկով Վահե Ստեփանյանն ընտրվել է Փաստահավաք խմբի ղեկավար, մյուսով` խմբի աշխատանքի վայր է ընտրվել ՄԻ պաշտպանի գրասենյակը: Վերջինս իր պատրաստակամությունն է հայտնել ապահովել անհրաժեշտ գրասենյակային պայմանները` խմբի աշխատանքն արդյունավետ կազմակերպելու համար: Երկու որոշումն էլ ողջունելի էին, քանի որ նրանք կոչված էին ապահովելու փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության առավել չեզոքությունը և անկախությունը քաղաքական ազդեցություններից:

Չնայած վերը նշված իրողություններին` նախագահի աշխատակազմը միջամտել է փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքներին` որպես աշխատավայր պարտադրելով Ազգային Ժողովի շենքը` դրա համար չունենալով որևէ իրավական ակտով սահմանված նման լիազորություն:

Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ նախագահի աշխատակազմն ապօրինաբար միջամտել է Փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությանը, նաև այն, որ խմբին պարտադրվում է աշխատել մի հաստատությունում, որտեղ ապահովված չեն վկաների ինքնության չբացահայտման, վկաներին և փորձագետներին տարատեսակ ազդեցություններից զերծ պահելու սկզբունքները, ակնհայտ է դառնում որ սրանով էապես նվազելու է Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքի պաշտպանվածությունը հնարավոր ճնշումներից, ուստի նաև արդյունավետությունը մարտիմեկյան ոճրագործության փաստերի բացահայտման հարցում:

Իշխանությունների նման գործողությունները ևս մեկ անգամ վկայում են, որ նրանք շահագրգռված չեն փաստահավաք խմբի կողմից մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների օբյեկտիվ և անկախ հետաքննության անցկացման մեջ: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը և «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը պահանջում են իշխանություններից հրաժարվել փաստահավաք խմբի վրա ճշումներ իրականացնելու և նրա աշխատանքը վերահսկողության տակ պահելու փորձերից: ևս մեկ ամգամ վերահաստատում ենք, որ եթե խմբի աշխատանքները խոչնդոտելուն ուղղված այս փորձերը և ճնշումները շարունակվեն, մենք ստիպված կլինենք հետ կանչել մեր ներկայացուցիչներին:

----------


## Chuk

*ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՆԴԻՊԵՑ ՀԱԿ ԱՆԴԱՄ ԵՎՍ 6 ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ - 21.11.2008*

Նոյեմբերի 21-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող «Հայոց Հայրենիք», «Ազգային վերածնունդ» «Մարդու իրավունքներ-96», Քրիստոնեա-ժողովրդավարական վերածնունդ, Սոցիալ-էկոլոգիական և «Ժողովրդավարական Հայրենիք» կուսակցությունների ղեկավար ակտիվի հետ։ Ծավալված քննարկումների ընթացքում ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը խոսել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման շուրջ ծավալվող իրադարձությունների մասին, անդրադարձել է ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին և ներկայացրել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հետագա անելիքները։



*ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄԸ Թ. ՀԱՄՄԱՐԲԵՐԳԻ ՀԵՏ - 20.11.2008*

Նոյեմբերի 20-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է ԵԽ Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգի հետ, որին ուղեկցում էին ԵԽ ՄԻ հանձնակատարի խորհրդական Բոյանա Ուրումովան և ԵԽ երևանյան գրասենյակի ղեկավար Սիլվիա Զեհեն:

Հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվել են ԵԽԽՎ 1609, 1620 բանաձևերի կատարման ընթացքը, շարունակվող քաղաքական դատավարությունները, ինչպես նաև քաղբանտարկյալներին առնչվող այլ խնդիրներ: Քննարկվել են նաև նորաստեղծ փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության հետ կապված հարցեր:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են նաև ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչներ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը, Ավետիս Ավագյանը եւ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Նոր «Հ1»–ի եթերում Արմեն Դուլյանի հյուրն էր Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։ Ինչպես միշտ վերջինս փայլեց իր հիմնավորված պատասխաններով ու Դուլյանին փոխանցեց հոկտեբերի 17–ի հանրահավաքում Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ելույթի սկավառակը որպեսզի  «Հ1»–ը ցուցադրի և ծանոթացնի հանրությանը հանրապետության թիվ մեկ ընդդիմադիր ուժի կարծիքը :Hands Up:  (Դե իհարկե Հ1-ից հազիվ թե նման բան մոտ ապագայում սպասենք, բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս :Think: )
Վաղուց հեռուստացույց չէի նայել, արտառոց թվաց «Հ1»–ի եթերում համարձակ ընդդիմադիր կարծիքներ լսելը, չնայած Արմեն Դուլյանը ամեն կերպ փորձում էր ընդհատումներով խանգարել Զուրաբյանին խոսել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նահանջեց, ամեն դեպքում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակից է, համբավ, պատիվ…
Ինչևէ, ճնշումների տակ թե առանց, առաջ ենք գնում, Կոնգրեսը իր գործն անում է, առա՜ջ… էհ, ինչ եմ ասում, պայքա՜ր, պայքա՜ր… :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Նոր «Հ1»–ի եթերում Արմեն Դուլյանի հյուրն էր Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։ Ինչպես միշտ վերջինս փայլեց իր հիմնավորված պատասխաններով ու Դուլյանին փոխանցեց հոկտեբերի 17–ի հանրահավաքում Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ելույթի սկավառակը որպեսզի  «Հ1»–ը ցուցադրի և ծանոթացնի հանրությանը հանրապետության թիվ մեկ ընդդիմադիր ուժի կարծիքը (Դե իհարկե Հ1-ից հազիվ թե նման բան մոտ ապագայում սպասենք, բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս)
> Վաղուց հեռուստացույց չէի նայել, արտառոց թվաց «Հ1»–ի եթերում համարձակ ընդդիմադիր կարծիքներ լսելը, չնայած Արմեն Դուլյանը ամեն կերպ փորձում էր ընդհատումներով խանգարել Զուրաբյանին խոսել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նահանջեց, ամեն դեպքում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակից է, համբավ, պատիվ…
> Ինչևէ, ճնշումների տակ թե առանց, առաջ ենք գնում, Կոնգրեսը իր գործն անում է, առա՜ջ… էհ, ինչ եմ ասում, պայքա՜ր, պայքա՜ր…


Բա էն որ Արմեն Դուկյանը ասեց. "Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շախմատ է խաղում, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը...", երևի ուզում էր ասեր. "նույնպես", բայց թե համարձակ գտնվեց ու ասեց. "շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահն է": Իսկ նենց, իրա "հանրային" գործը փայլուն արեց: :Bad: 
Բայց թե Զուրաբյանն էլ շատ հմուտ չէր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա էն որ Արմեն Դուկյանը ասեց. "Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շախմատ է խաղում, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը...", երևի ուզում էր ասեր. "նույնպես", բայց թե համարձակ գտնվեց ու ասեց. "շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահն է": Իսկ նենց, իրա "հանրային" գործը փայլուն արեց:
> Բայց թե Զուրաբյանն էլ շատ հմուտ չէր:


Ոնց կարում են, տենց էլ «աշխատում են» :Tongue:  ( :Sad: )

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
27.11.2008թ.

Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման թափ ստացած շատերի համար մութ գործընթացում շրջանառվող հիմնականում բացասական տեղեկատվության պայմաններում ավելի քան բնական է Ղարաբաղյան ազատամարտի մասնակից ազատամարտիկների անհանգստությունն ու վարքագիծը: Երկու օր առաջ՝ նոյեմբերի 26-ին ազատամարտիկների մի խումբ եռօրյա հացադուլ էր հայտարարել իրենց զոհված ընկերների գերեզմանների մոտ՝ Եռաբլուրում՝ «Ոչ մի թիզ հող» կարգախոսով եւ անազատության մեջ գտնվող իրենց քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերներին ազատ արձակելու պահանջներով:

Մի քանի ժամ անց, սակայն, քաղաքացիական մարդկանց ուղեկցությամբ հացադուլավորների վրա են հարձակվել կարմիրբերետավորների մի խումբ ու բռնությամբ տարել նրանց վրանները: Իսկ կեսգիշերին ոստիկանության ավելի մեծ ուժերով շրջապատել են հացադուլավորներին եւ նրանց ստիպել ցրվել: Ամեն անգամ նման գործողություններով վարչախումբն առաջին հերթին մատնում է սեփական հանցավորությունը եւ սարսափը՝ հասարակական որեւէ ընդվզումից:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է իշխանության այսօրինակ գործողությունները, որ ոչ միայն մարդու տարրական իրավունքների խախտում է, այլ վանդալիզմ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱԿ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Նոյեմբերի 28-ին տեղի է ունեցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող կուսակցությունների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների խորհրդակցություն: Հավաքին մասնակցել են ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կուսակցությունների ղեկավարները, ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչները և կուսակցությունների ղեկավար ակտիվը:

Շուրջ չորս ժամ տևած խորհրդակցության ընթացքում քննարկվել են Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական և տնտեսական իրավիճակը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման ներկա հանգրվանն ու Կոնգրեսի առաջիկա անելիքները:

Խորհրդակցությունը նպատակ նաև ուներ ուրվագծել դեկտեմբերին կայանալիք Կոնգրեսի համաժողովի հիմնական օրակարգային հարցերը:





հ.գ. Ամենայն հավանականությամբ դեկտեմբերի 12-ին ՀԱԿ-ը կանցկացնի մեծ կոնֆերանս, որը կլինի ՀԱԿ հիմնադիր համագումարի նախապատրաստման վերջին քայլը  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ ի՞նչ եզրակացություններ են արված Ղարաբաղյան ներկա զարգացումների ու ապագա ելքերի վերաբերյալ

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ եզրակացություններ են արված Ղարաբաղյան ներկա զարգացումների ու ապագա ելքերի վերաբերյալ


Խորհրդակցությունը փակ է եղել:
Ամեն դեպքում մեջբերում Ազատությունից.



> «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Արամ Սարգսյանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին, թե կա՞ն արդյոք տարաձայնություններ այսօր հավաքված 16 կուսակցությունների միջեւ, պատասխանեց. - «Կան տարաձանյություններ, եւ այդ տարաձայնությունները գաղտնի չեն: Այստեղ խնդիր ունեինք նաեւ առաջարկություններ ու տեսակետներ լսել»:
> 
> Երկու տեսակետ կա, մասնավորապես, *Ղարաբաղյան հարցի կապակցությամբ` ոչ մի թիզ հող չզիջելու եւ փոխզիջման տեսակետները*: Առաջինի կողմնակիցներից Արամ Սարգսյանը նշեց Հնչակյան կուսակցությունը եւ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի ղեկավարած «Հայ կամավորների համախմբումը»: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մոտեցումը, «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության առաջնորդի փոխանցմամբ, հետեւյալն է` *Կոնգրեսը կսատարի Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդին, ինչպես դա արեց 1988 թվականին:*

----------


## dvgray

Սատարելը դա լավ է  :Wink: 
Բայց ավելի կարևոր է Հայաստանի շուտափույթ ուժեղացումը՝ որպես պետությունը:
Առանց դրա՝ բնականորեն պետություից կխլեն պետության համար կարևորագույն արժեքը ՝ հողերը, որը վրա գոյատևում է այդ պետությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Սատարելը դա լավ է 
> Բայց ավելի կարևոր է Հայաստանի շուտափույթ ուժեղացումը՝ որպես պետությունը:
> Առանց դրա՝ բնականորեն պետություից կխլեն պետության համար կարևորագույն արժեքը ՝ հողերը, որը վրա գոյատևում է այդ պետությունը:


Դրա համար էլ կոնկգրեսը կազմավորվում է՝ համակարգված հենքի վրա: Նաև դրա համար էլ հանրահավաքներին ընդմիջում տրվեց, որ կառույցներն ուժեղանան, վերջնական որպես քաղաքական կառույց կայանա: Գործելու ժամանակ էր պետք  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դրա համար էլ կոնկգրեսը կազմավորվում է՝ համակարգված հենքի վրա: Նաև դրա համար էլ հանրահավաքներին ընդմիջում տրվեց, որ կառույցներն ուժեղանան, վերջնական որպես քաղաքական կառույց կայանա: Գործելու ժամանակ էր պետք


Չուկ, բայց ակընհայտորեն ամեն մի Աստծո օր Հայաստանիը անկասելիորեն ավելի ու ավելի է թուլանում: Համեմատական Հայաստան vs Ադրբեջանը շուտով կհասնի այն կրիտիկական /մեր համար/ սահմանին, երբ արդեն ազերիները օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն կհամարեն պատերազմով Հայաստանի հողերից զավթելը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, բայց ակընհայտորեն ամեն մի Աստծո օր Հայաստանիը անկասելիորեն ավելի ու ավելի է թուլանում: Համեմատական Հայաստան vs Ադրբեջանը շուտով կհասնի այն կրիտիկական /մեր համար/ սահմանին, երբ արդեն ազերիները օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն կհամարեն պատերազմով Հայաստանի հողերից զավթելը


Ըստ էության էական չէ, թե ինչպիսին է լինելու լուծումը: Էականն այն է, որ այդ լուծման հետևում պետք կանգնած լինի մեկը, որին ժողովուրդը վստահում է, այսինք ԸՆՏՐՎԱԾ նախագահը: Հիմա ժողովրդի լիարժեք վստահությունը վայելող նախագահը, ու ընդհանրապես իշխանությունները կասեն «Ժողովուրդ, բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները ծանր ու թեթև ենք արել, դու էլ մեզ վստահել եք, միակ լուծումը էս երկու բանը զիջելն է»: Մենք էլ կասեն, դե որ ասում են, մի բան գիտեն, զիջենք: Կամ էլ կասեն «ժողովուրդ, դեմ են տվել, պիտի գնանք կռիվ տանք, կամ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ»: Մենք էլ կասենք, գնանքն ազգովի ազերիների հերն անիծենք, թուրքերինն էլ հետը, չուզողներինն էլ վրից: 

Բայց էն դեպքում, երբ ժողովրդի համար լուծումներ է առաջարկում մեկը, որին ներսում նայում են, որպես սեփական ժողովրդի արյան վրայով գահ բարձաձաց փաշի, իսկ դրսում որպես ԿԳԲշնիկ ինտրիգան-ղումարբազի, դրա առաջարկած լուծմանը ոնց վստահենք: Ասի «զիջում ենք», կասենք դավաճան ա: Ասի «պատերազմում ենք», կասենք էշ ա, հազար ձև կար չպատերազմելու, իրա իշխանությունը պահելու համար, տանում ա սաղիս գլուխն ուտի:

Կարճ ասած: Սերժին չպետք ա թողնել, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցող բանակցի, զբաղվի ընդհանրապես: Ինքը դրա իրավունքը չունի: Ինքը ինչ էլ անի սխալ ա: Իրա ամեն օր իշխանության մնալը տրագետդիայա ու մեր վրա ու սերունդների վրա ահավոր թանկ ա նստելու:

----------


## dvgray

> Ըստ էության էական չէ, թե ինչպիսին է լինելու լուծումը: Էականն այն է, որ այդ լուծման հետևում պետք կանգնած լինի մեկը, որին ժողովուրդը վստահում է, այսինք ԸՆՏՐՎԱԾ նախագահը: Հիմա ժողովրդի լիարժեք վստահությունը վայելող նախագահը, ու ընդհանրապես իշխանությունները կասեն «Ժողովուրդ, բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները ծանր ու թեթև ենք արել, դու էլ մեզ վստահել եք, միակ լուծումը էս երկու բանը զիջելն է»: Մենք էլ կասեն, դե որ ասում են, մի բան գիտեն, զիջենք: Կամ էլ կասեն «ժողովուրդ, դեմ են տվել, պիտի գնանք կռիվ տանք, կամ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ»: Մենք էլ կասենք, գնանքն ազգովի ազերիների հերն անիծենք, թուրքերինն էլ հետը, չուզողներինն էլ վրից: 
> 
> Բայց էն դեպքում, երբ ժողովրդի համար լուծումներ է առաջարկում մեկը, որին ներսում նայում են, որպես սեփական ժողովրդի արյան վրայով գահ բարձաձաց փաշի, իսկ դրսում որպես ԿԳԲշնիկ ինտրիգան-ղումարբազի, դրա առաջարկած լուծմանը ոնց վստահենք: Ասի «զիջում ենք», կասենք դավաճան ա: Ասի «պատերազմում ենք», կասենք էշ ա, հազար ձև կար չպատերազմելու, իրա իշխանությունը պահելու համար, տանում ա սաղիս գլուխն ուտի:
> 
> Կարճ ասած: Սերժին չպետք ա թողնել, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցող բանակցի, զբաղվի ընդհանրապես: Ինքը դրա իրավունքը չունի: Ինքը ինչ էլ անի սխալ ա: Իրա ամեն օր իշխանության մնալը տրագետդիայա ու մեր վրա ու սերունդների վրա ահավոր թանկ ա նստելու:


հազարո տոկոս համաձայն եմ: Հայաստանի համար Ղարաբաղի հարցում անհրաժեշտ պայմանը /բայց ոչ բավարար/ լեգիտիմ նախագահով հանդես գալն ա: Միայն լեգիտիմ նախագահին "սեղմել" ոչ ոք չի համարձակվի, քանի որ նրա հետևում կանգնած է երկրի ազգաբնակչությունը:
Ուրիշ ձև չկա: Ինչքան էլ հայրենասեր կամ եսիմ ինչ լինի իշխաությնուը զավթած անձը /տվյալ դեպքում Սերժը/ , մեկ է, էնպես կճնշեն, հաշվի առնելով նախորդ չընտրված իշխանազավթի՝ Քոչի օրոք Հայաստանի ահռելի ուժով տնտեսական դաշտում գահավիժելը նույնպես, որը շարունակվում է մինչ օրս: Ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը երբեք էլ տնտեսությունը ոտքի չի կանգնացրել: Ոչ մի երկրում: Իսկ սրանք մաքսիմում նախընտրական  "հաց" բաժանեն ու իմիտացիոն խաղե տան:
Աշխարհը հավ չի, որ սրանց կուտը ուտի, ու ասի "արա՜՜՜  :Shok: , էս ինչ հրաշք ա տեղի ունենում Հայաստանում"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշխարհը հավ չի, որ սրանց կուտը ուտի, ու ասի "արա՜՜՜ , էս ինչ հրաշք ա տեղի ունենում Հայաստանում"


Էտ հրաշքը մի հոգի էր մենակ տեսնում, քերոբը` կաֆեների ու խանութների տեսքով: Դե գեղցի տղա էր, իրա համար երկու հատ ավել կաֆեն ու ու ռեստորանը արդեն տնտեսական հրաշք ու մեծ առաջընթաց էր:

----------


## Nareco

Ցավոք աշխարհում համամարդկային արժեքների այնպիսի մի հետընթաց է, որ արդեն կամա թե ակամա «հավ» լինելը արդեն համարվում է սովորական ռազմավարություն, սա այն դեպքում երբ եվրոպացիները անընդհատ խոսում են հումանիզմից, մարդու իրավունքներից, էլի տարբեր «իզմ»-երից ու «ից»-երից. «անունը կա, ամանում չկա»: 
Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շատ ճիշտ էր նկատել, որ  «մարդկություն» որպես այդպիսին «պահպանվել է» Սկանդինավյան երկրներում: Երևի հիշում եք, որ ընտրությունների խայտառակ ընթացքի ու մարտի 1-ի սպանդին ամենասուր ու կոշտ արձագանքողները հենց սկանդինավյան երկրներն էին, իսկ Շվեդիայի Ռիքսդագը ակտիվորեն փորձում էր իր դեսպանների միջոցով որոշակի քայլեր ձեռնարկել համապատասխան եվրոկառույցներում, բայց շատերը գերադասեցին իրենց «հավի» տեղ դնել ու դրանով թեման փակվեց : Այնպես որ, ես իմ երկրի ապագայի փոփոխությունը, կամ քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը լավագույն իսկ ցանկության դեպքում չեմ կարողանում կապել Համմարբերգների այցերով կամ ինչ-որ «եվրոճնշումներով», դրանք արդեն վաղուց հնացած հեքիաթներ են, որոնց ցավոք սրտի դեռևս հավատացողներ ու «կուտ» ուտողներ կան: Եվրոպան մեզ միշտ ծախել է, ծախում է ու կծախի:

----------


## Nareco

> Էտ հրաշքը մի հոգի էր մենակ տեսնում, քերոբը` կաֆեների ու խանութների տեսքով: Դե գեղցի տղա էր, իրա համար երկու հատ ավել կաֆեն ու ու ռեստորանը արդեն տնտեսական հրաշք ու մեծ առաջընթաց էր:


Կա «հրաշք» տեսնողների մի քանի խումբ, փորձեմ տարբերակել հիմնական խմբերը.

1-ին. «հրաշք տեսնողներ», որոնք ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի շահ ունեն ներկա ավտորիտար ռեժիմից:
2-րդ, «հրաշք տեսնողներ», որոնց մտածելակերպում «ՍԱՍ» սուպերմարկետների ընդլայնումը իրոք հրաշք է, «երկիրը զա*ռ*գանումա էլի, հո զոռով չի՞...»:
3-րդ «հրաշք տեսնողներ», որոնք մանկուց հակված են հրաշքներ տեսնելու և զբաղված են ինքնախաբեությամբ:

Այս երեք կատեգորիաները միասին, ըստ իս, ցավոք սրտի բավական մեծ թիվ են կազմում: Չեմ ուզում ուզում (թեկուզ մոտավոր) ինչ որ թվեր վկայակոչել, բայց դա այդպես է:

----------


## Տատ

- Ինչպես և առաջ, շարունակում է նյարդայնացնել Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանի փառավոր ինքնանվանումը՝ Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ: Դա պաշտո՞ն է, կոչու՞մ: Կարող է նաև վեչջին ընտրությունների նախագահի թեկնածու անվանվի (վայ, շատ երկար է), կամ պարզապես՝ դոկտոր (-պրոֆեսսո՞ր)  ԼՏՊ: Իսկ այժմյան համառ անվանումը, որ հենց ինքն է գուրգուրում, պրետեցիոզ է մինչև ոսկրածուծը:

- Ինչու՞ է այդ նիստը փակ դռների հետևն անցկացվել: Այդպես անում է և իշխանությունն ու դաժան (և արդարացի) քննադատման ենթարկվում: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի ընդօրինակի ներկա կառավարության աշխատանքի մեթոդները, չեմ տեսնում *ալտեռնատիվ* խոսքի իմաստը: Եվս մի դատարկ ինքնանվանում:

-ԼՏՊ-ի լեգիտիմությունը դեռ ոչ ոք չի հաստատել, որ նրան և նրա որոշումներին հետևել:
Նեղացած երեխայի դերում կողք կանգնելը դեռ ուժ ցույց չի տալիս, իսկ ռեալ գործողություններն ընդհանրապես պարզ չեն:

----------


## Chuk

> - Ինչպես և առաջ, շարունակում է նյարդայնացնել Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանի փառավոր ինքնանվանումը՝ Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ: Դա պաշտո՞ն է, կոչու՞մ: Կարող է նաև վեչջին ընտրությունների նախագահի թեկնածու անվանվի (վայ, շատ երկար է), կամ պարզապես՝ դոկտոր (-պրոֆեսսո՞ր)  ԼՏՊ: Իսկ այժմյան համառ անվանումը, որ հենց ինքն է գուրգուրում, պրետեցիոզ է մինչև ոսկրածուծը:


Դա ինքնանվանում չէ, այլ եղելություն: Այդպես է, եթե մարդուն վիճակվել է լինել առաջին նախագահ, ապա նա միշտ այդպես է կոչվելու: Ինչպես որ շատ հաճախ Քոչարյանի մասին խոսելուց կարող է օգտագործվել «ՀՀ երկրորդ նախագահ Ռ. Քոչարյանը», կամ Սերժի մասին «ՀՀ ներկայիս նախագահ Ս. Սարգսյանը» և այլն: Մի տարբերությամբ, որ առաջինը ավելի շատ պիտի օգտագործվի... քանի-որ առաջինն է  :Smile: 




> - Ինչու՞ է այդ նիստը փակ դռների հետևն անցկացվել: Այդպես անում է և իշխանությունն ու դաժան (և արդարացի) քննադատման ենթարկվում: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի ընդօրինակի ներկա կառավարության աշխատանքի մեթոդները, չեմ տեսնում *ալտեռնատիվ* խոսքի իմաստը: Եվս մի դատարկ ինքնանվանում:


Որովհետև այդ խորհրդակցությունը կազմակերպչական աշխատանքների մի մասն էր, նախատեսված չէր լայն հասարակության համար: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես մի շաբաթ առաջ փակ ֆորմատով հանդիպեց ու հարցեր քննարկեց մեր՝ երիտասարդ ակտիվի հետ:

Դեկտեմբերի 12-ին նախատեսվում է մեծ կոնֆերանս, որը լինելու է բաց, որի ժամանակ կբարձրաձայնվեն բոլոր կարևոր հարցերը: Մեկը մյուսին չեն հակասում, լրացնում, փոխլրացնում են  :Smile: 




> -ԼՏՊ-ի լեգիտիմությունը դեռ ոչ ոք չի հաստատել, որ նրան և նրա որոշումներին հետևել:
> Նեղացած երեխայի դերում կողք կանգնելը դեռ ուժ ցույց չի տալիս, իսկ ռեալ գործողություններն ընդհանրապես պարզ չեն:


Պարզ կլինեն  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Մի տարբերությամբ, որ առաջինը ավելի շատ պիտի օգտագործվի... քանի-որ առաջինն է


Քանի որ պարզապես լավ է հնչում: Կապ չունի որակի հետ, անցած ճանապարհի հետ, անհաջողությունների հետ,  բայց լավ է հնչում: Լավ ՊԻԱՌ պիտակ է մտածված, ապրի ինքը:




> Մեկը մյուսին չեն հակասում, լրացնում, փոխլրացնում են


 ՕԿ





> Պարզ կլինեն


 Լավ էլի: Դե իհարկե, բոլորին ժամանակ է հարկավոր, պետք է սպասել: միայն ՍՍ պետք է ակնթարթային հաջողություններ ներկայացնի, նրան ժամանակ պետք չի: Ուրիշ բան, որ ՍՍ միջոցներն ավելի շատ են և իրոք ավելի արագ կարող էր մի բան փոխել...ես չեմ հավանում ՍՍ-ին և այն ամենը ինչ լսեցի Երևանում(ոչ ձեզանից, Չուկ, բեթար ինտերն այլանդակությունների հետ ծանոթացա): 
Բայց ԼՏՊ շարունակում է մնալ թույլ հակադիր, իր անձն առավել գնահատող, քան՝ քաղաքական գործը, իր նախկին նահագահության վրա առավել ստավկա դնող, քան՝ այսօրվա իրական մասսայական հեղինակության: 

Բավական չէ անունը դնել՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես, որպիսզի այն դառնա (կամ լինի Ազգային): Կասես՝ խոսքերից, անվանումներից ե՞մ կառչում: Այո, դա առաջին ցուցանիշներից է: Ավելին երևալ, քան կաս: Տենդենցիյա նալիցո:

Ու հերիք ա ժպտաս, մեկ ա կռվելու եմ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի որ պարզապես լավ է հնչում: Կապ չունի որակի հետ, անցած ճանապարհի հետ, անհաջողությունների հետ,  բայց լավ է հնչում: Լավ ՊԻԱՌ պիտակ է մտածված, ապրի ինքը:


Ոչ, պարզապես այդպես ճիշտ է, անկախ նրանից, թե ով որքանով է անցած ճանապարհը ճիշտ կամ սխալ, լավ կամ վատ, օգտակար կամ անօգուտ համարում: Դա պատմություն է: Ազատագրված երկրի պատմությունն է: Դա հպարտություն է: Դա էլի հիշեցնում է, որ մենք անկախացանք ու ունեցանք մեր նախագահը: Այո՛, այս տիտղոսի դեմ խոսելը ես համարում եմ խոսքերից կառչել, այլ ոչ թե տիտղոսի օգտագործումը ու շահարկումը:




> Լավ էլի: Դե իհարկե, բոլորին ժամանակ է հարկավոր, պետք է սպասել: միայն ՍՍ պետք է ակնթարթային հաջողություններ ներկայացնի, նրան ժամանակ պետք չի: Ուրիշ բան, որ ՍՍ միջոցներն ավելի շատ են և իրոք ավելի արագ կարող էր մի բան փոխել...ես չեմ հավանում ՍՍ-ին և այն ամենը ինչ լսեցի Երևանում(ոչ ձեզանից, Չուկ, բեթար ինտերն այլանդակությունների հետ ծանոթացա): 
> Բայց ԼՏՊ շարունակում է մնալ թույլ հակադիր, իր անձն առավել գնահատող, քան՝ քաղաքական գործը, իր նախկին նահագահության վրա առավել ստավկա դնող, քան՝ այսօրվա իրական մասսայական հեղինակության: 
> 
> Բավական չէ անունը դնել՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես, որպիսզի այն դառնա (կամ լինի Ազգային): Կասես՝ խոսքերից, անվանումներից ե՞մ կառչում: Այո, դա առաջին ցուցանիշներից է: Ավելին երևալ, քան կաս: Տենդենցիյա նալիցո:
> 
> Ու հերիք ա ժպտաս, մեկ ա կռվելու եմ


Իսկ դու գործը քննադատիր, ինչպես որ ես եմ Սերժի գործը քննադատում, իսկ էն, ինչը համարում եմ ճիշտ է արել, ասում եմ ԱՊՐԵ՛Ս:

Ի՞նչ է անում այս պահին կոնգրեսը: Այդ մասին ուրիշ թեմայում գրել եմ, չկրկնվեմ, մեջբերեմ.




> Այս պահին գնում են ստվերային գործընթացներ: ՀԱԿ-ը անում է այն, ինչ այս իշխանությունն ի զորու չէ անել. նա կայանում է որպես հզոր քաղաքական միավոր, որտեղ կան հզոր անհատներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուր ունի աշխատելու ազատություն: Այո, ՀԱԿ-ը կայանում է որպես իրապես ժողովրդավար ու քաղաքական կառույց: ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր այն կառույցն է, որը բոլոր շրջաններում ու մարզերում աստիճանաբար ունենում է իր կառույցները, որոնք աստիճանաբար հզորանում ու սկսում են գործել: ՀԱԿ-ն այն կառույցն է, որի մաս կազմող ուժերը կարող են հանգիստ, առանց որևէ կշտամբանք լսելու կատարել գործողություններ, որոնք դեմ են ՀԱԿ ընդհանուրի որոշմանը (մասնավորապես Սեֆիլյանի «Միացում»  շարժումը): Ու սա իսկապես հզոր ու ժողովրդավար կառույց դառնալու ուղին է: Կրկնում եմ, սա այն է, ինչը իշխանությունը չի կարող անել (իշխանությունը սրան հակադրում է ըստ էության դիկտատուրական համակարգը, որտեղ ենթադրենք խորհրդարանը քվեարկում է ըստ նախագահի որոշման, որտեղ կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող կուսակցությունը, օրինակ ՀՅԴ-ն կարող է առավելագույնն իրեն թույլ տալ կես բերան քննադատել իր սկզբունքներին դեմ որոշումը, բայց ոչ ավել և այլն): Հետևաբար իշխանությունները խնդիր ունեն շարժումը թուլացնելու ու շարժման կողմնակիցներին պառակտելու: Ի՞նչ են անում սրա համար: Հասկանալու համար նախ հասկանանք, որ Սեֆիլյանն ու ՀԱԿ-ը, մասնավորապես Սեֆիլյան ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այս պահին լուրջ հակասություններ չունեն, համագործակցում են ամենալայն ֆորմատով, համախոհներ ու բարեկամներ են: Ընդամենը որոշ տակտիկական հարցերում (և նաև որոշ գաղափարական) ունեն հակասություններ: Խոսքը մասնավորապես վերաբերվում է Ղարաբաղյան հարցի վերաբերյալ տեսակետներին ու հանրահավաքները դադարեցնելուն: Սա իշխանությունները փորձում են ներկայացնել որպես լուրջ հակասություն երկու ուժերի միջև: Պարբերաբար հնչում է ու բամբասանքի նման տարածվում հանրահավաքները սկսելու անհրաժեշտության մասին խոսքերը, ապա հղում է տրվում Սեֆիլյանի վրա: Այս բամբասանքները տարածվում են արագ, այն տարածող են դառնում պառակտող քաղաքականության մասին պատկերացում չունեցող մարդիկ, ովքեր ազնվորեն հավատում են լուրջ հակասություններին (վառ օրինակը այս թեման ու թեմայի գրառումներն, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ թեմաներ ու գրառումներ ակումբում): Այդ ամենի մասին խոսում են, իբր պատահաբար, իշխանական պատգամավորներ, լրագրողներ, քաղաքագետներ, այլք: Խոսում են նրանք, տարածում եք դուք:...


Կարևոր գործոն է հանձնախմբերի ստեղծումը: Այսինքն ստեղծվում են բացառապես բոլոր հարցերով զբաղվող հանձնախմբեր (տնտասական, արտաքին հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող և այլն): Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը դառնում է լուրջ ու կուռ մարմին, որոնցում կան մասնագետներ ու կլինեն երիտասարդ կադրեր: Սրանք մանրամասն զբաղվելու են բացառապես բոլոր հարցերով: Կառավարությունը այսպիսի որոշում է կայացրել, իրենք հանդես են գալիս հայտարարությամբ ու ցույց տալիս այդ որոշման թերությունները, բացերը, միանշանակ ցույց տալով թե փոխարենը ինչ կարելի էր անել ու ցույց տալով իրենց առաջարկի առավելությունները: Սա այն է, ինչ երբեք ՀՀ-ում չի եղել: Սա իսկակական քաղաքական ուժի, ոչ թե հավայի ֆռֆռացնողների քայլեր են:

Հիմա գնում են այս ամենի կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները: Թերևս հիմա վերջին շտրիխներն են դրվում: Երբ ամեն ինչ պատրաստ կլինի, բոլորս էլ կտեսնենք:

Այնպես որ էլի եմ ասում, 
*Պարզ կլինեն*

----------


## Տատ

> *Պարզ կլինեն*


ուրախ կլինեմ

----------


## dvgray

Տեսնես երբ կգա էն վախտը Հայաստանում, որ քաղաքական զարգացումներից խոսալուց անձերը քննարկվեն վերջին տողում: իսկ ավելի լավ է ՝ լուսանցքներում:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսնես երբ կգա էն վախտը Հայաստանում, որ քաղաքական զարգացումներից խոսալուց անձերը քննարկվեն վերջին տողում: իսկ ավելի լավ է ՝ լուսանցքներում:


Ի դեպ մեր՝ իր հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ինքը նույն բանը ասաց ու խնդրեց խնդիրները քննարկելուց հաշվի առնել ոչ թե իր անձը, այլ ՀԱԿ կառույցը  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ի դեպ մեր՝ իր հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ինքը նույն բանը ասաց ու խնդրեց խնդիրները քննարկելուց հաշվի առնել ոչ թե իր անձը, այլ ՀԱԿ կառույցը


Այս հանձնախմբերի ստեղծումն էլ նույնն է վկայում: Որ Լևոնը անկանում է շատ արագ հորիզոնականացնել շարժումը, ու մեկ անձից անցում կատարել շարժման վրա:
Եթե դա հաջողվի մեծ գործ արած կլինի: Առայժմ դրան խանգարող միայն թիմակիցները կարող են լինել, որոնք տրադիցիոն սովոր են Լևոնի /կամ ավելի ընդհանուր ՝  հայերեն ասած "պապայի"/ կենտրոնական անձի շուրջը խմբվելուն:
Պետք է հաղթահարել այդ տենդենցը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այնպես որ, ես իմ երկրի ապագայի փոփոխությունը, կամ քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը լավագույն իսկ ցանկության դեպքում չեմ կարողանում կապել Համմարբերգների այցերով կամ ինչ-որ «եվրոճնշումներով», դրանք արդեն վաղուց հնացած հեքիաթնեհեր են, որոնց ցավոք սրտի դեռևս հավատացողներ ու «կուտ» ուտողներ կան: Եվրոպան մեզ միշտ ծախել է, ծախում է ու կծախի:


Հատկապես, երբ այդ Եվրոպան ներկայացնում են նույն եվրոպական կառույցներում իրենց մտավոր թերի ունակություններով հայտնի անհատներ: Չգիտեմ սրանց որտեղից են պեղում ու ուղարկում մեր կողմերը, անունն էլ դնում "հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ": Սրան եվրոպական որոշ կառուցյներում (առանց մանրամասների) բացաձակապես լուրջ չեն ընդունում: Մի քանի անգամ լուրջ ծիծաղի առարկա է դարձել իր անիմաստ ու անկապ հայտարարությունների պատճառով: Հիմա սրան ոնց վստահես, որ մեր համար հարց պիտի լուծի: 




> ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Ա.Հովսեփյանը նոյեմբերի 25-ին ընդունել է Հայաստանում Եվրոպայի խորհրդի գլխավոր քարտուղարի հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ *Սիլվիա Զեհեին:*

----------


## dvgray

> Սրան եվրոպական որոշ կառուցյներում (առանց մանրամասների) բացաձակապես լուրջ չեն ընդունում:


Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, որ նաև այն օբեկտին, որտեղ ուղարկում են անում իրան, լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում: Որովհետև արդեն եսիմ ինչ ձև ասեն, որ վախտին ինչեր եք արել, դա անցած ժամանակներ է… 
…
Ուզում ենք որ մեզ վզներցս բռնած հանեն ցեխից: Է մի քանի անգամ փորձեցին հանեցին: Իսկ մենք հենց հանելու ժամանակ հերիք չի սաղ ցեխը քսինք իրենց շորերին, մեկ էլ սկսինք ձեռներները կծոտել… ու ստիպված մեզ էլի քցում էին ներքև :
մենք էլ ասում էնք- տեսար՞… ինչ տվար են դրանք  :Wink:  եկել էին մեզ ցախից հանելու, իսկ արդյութնքում մենք ավելի շատ ցեխի մեջ խրվեցինք վերևից ընկնելուց:
–է լավ… հիմա էլ ոչ ձեռ են տալիս որ քաշեն ոչ բան: հիմա էլ բողոքում ենք որ ձեռք չեն տալի չէ՞…
ինչպես ասում են 
"Արտը խարխուդ - մահանան՝ կարկուտ"  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, որ նաև այն օբեկտին, որտեղ ուղարկում են անում իրան, լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում: Որովհետև արդեն եսիմ ինչ ձև ասեն, որ վախտին ինչեր եք արել, դա անցած ժամանակներ է…


Պատկերացրում, որ ցավոք սրտի, հենց տենղ էլ կա:

----------


## dvgray

> Պատկերացրում, որ ցավոք սրտի, հենց տենղ էլ կա:


Ե՞վ   :Xeloq: 
ռեալությունից ի՞նչ պրոգնոզներ ունես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ե՞վ  
> ռեալությունից ի՞նչ պրոգնոզներ ունես


Պրոգնոզ էս պահին չունեմ: Կամ ունեմ, բայց դաժան ա, չեմ կիսվի: Բայց հատուկ կարծիք ունեմ - պալաժիտ անել բոլոր տեսակի եվրոպացի ու տարբերայլբանացի դիտորդ-միտորդ-հաճախորդ բանախոս-ներկայացուցիչներին, ու մեր ձեռքով մեր հարցերը լուծել: Բոլոր տեսակի եվրոպացի չինովնիկների համար բացարձակապես մեկ ա, թե մենք ինչ կդառնանք ապագայում: Առավելագույնը որ դրանք ուզում են, կռիվ չլինի, սոված մարդ չլինի, փող ուզող չլինի, գազն ու նավթն էլ հանգիստ տեղ հասնի;

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչքան կարելի ա մարդկանց էշի տեղ դնել - գնացեք ապրիլին եկեք, հետո զբաղված ենք օգոստոսին կլսենք ձեր հարցը, հետո լավ մինչև հունվար ժամանակ ունեք: Արա, մենք ինչի ոչխարի հոտ ենք ձեր համար: Փաթեթավորած ունենք ձեր բոլոր կառույցներն ու ձեր ստանդարտներն ու պայմանները, որ մեկի համար պիտի վռազ կատարվի, մյուսի համար որ չկատարվի էլ ոչինչ: Ու ինչքան կարելի ա էջերով ոչինչ չասող ու ոչ մի օգուտ չտվող հաշվետվություններ կարդալ - մեկ քայլ առաջ, գնահատում ենք ջանքերը, բլա բլա բլա:

----------


## dvgray

> Պրոգնոզ էս պահին չունեմ: Կամ ունեմ, բայց դաժան ա, չեմ կիսվի: Բայց հատուկ կարծիք ունեմ - պալաժիտ անել բոլոր տեսակի եվրոպացի ու տարբերայլբանացի դիտորդ-միտորդ-հաճախորդ բանախոս-ներկայացուցիչներին, ու մեր ձեռքով մեր հարցերը լուծել: Բոլոր տեսակի եվրոպացի չինովնիկների համար բացարձակապես մեկ ա, թե մենք ինչ կդառնանք ապագայում: Առավելագույնը որ դրանք ուզում են, կռիվ չլինի, սոված մարդ չլինի, փող ուզող չլինի, գազն ու նավթն էլ հանգիստ տեղ հասնի;


Աբեր /ինչպես դու կասեիր  :Smile: /
իսկ մենք պալաժիտ անելուց մի ուրիշ բան արած ունենք ասենք Պորտուգալիայի վրա:
Մեկել, որ երբ որ ընդեղից մանեյգրամ անեն, նորմալ տեղ հասնի :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկել, որ երբ որ ընդեղից մանեյգրամ անեն, նորմալ տեղ հասնի


Դիվ, մանեյգրամ կամ վեսթենյունիոն անելը վատ բան չի: Էս պահին էս երկիրը եկամուտի ուրիշ աղբյուր չունի: Բանը հասել ա նրան, որ դրանից ենք կախված, հիմա հո սոված չենք մեռնելու: Ուրիշ բան, որ մարդիկ կան, որ տրանսֆերտների վրա սարքած երկրի երկու կաֆեն սեփական փայլուն տնտեսական քաղաքականության արդյունք են համարում: 

Ամբող աշխարհն ա կառուցված կթելու վրա, եթե կթվում են եվրոպոսներն ու յանկիները, ուրեմն պետք ա կթել: Ուրիշ հարց, թե էտ կթածի հիման վրա ինչ հասարակություն ու երկիր ենք կառուցում: 

Երբ ասում եմ պալաժտ անել, ի նկատի ունեմ պալաժիտ անել դրանց խորհուրդներն ու կարծիքները ու հույսներս չկապել թե Եվրոխորհրդիհաջորդ նիստում ինչ են ասելու ու էլի քանի ամսով են հետաձգելու պայմանների կատարման քննարկումը: Զզվեցինք արդեն երկու չինովնիկի գրաֆիկից կախված լինելուց - էսօր կգա կքննարկի, վաղը կգնա հարցը կլսեն, չէ վաղը զբաղված ա էն մյուս օրը: ԴԱՎԱԴԻՏ: Ակնհայտ ա, որ իրանց համար պօբօլշօմու, մեկ ա, թե մենք ինչ կդառնանք:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները թարգեք:*

----------


## Chuk

> Դեկտեմբերի կեսերին՝ նախնական տվյալներով դեկտեմբերի 12–ին, տեղի կունենա Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համաժողովը։ Այսօր այս մասին «Ուրբաթ» մամուլի ակումբում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարել է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը։
> 
> Նա նշել է, որ համաժողովի ժամանակ կտրվեն շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ, մասնավորապես, ելույթներ կլինեն կոնգրեսի հետագա ռազմավարության, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի ներկա հանգրվանի, տնտեսական ճգնաժամի մասին։ Մուսինյանը տեղեկացրել է, որ համաժողովի ժամանակ ելույթ կունենան առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող կուսակցությունների ղեկավարները։
> 
> Բանախոսը նաև հայտնել է, որ կոնգրեսի համաժողովը կկայանա բաց ռեժիմով, այսինքն՝ դրան կմասնակցենք նաև լրագրողներս։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Չդիմանալով միջազգային կառույցների ահագնացող ճնշումներին, հասկանալով, որ պատանդներ պահելու` իրեն հատուկ անմարդկային վարքագիծը չի կոտրում համաժողովրդական շարժման ոգին, իսկ մյուս կողմից սարսափելով առաջիկա օրերին ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի կոշտ գնահատականից և ԵԽԽՎ հունվարյան նստաշրջանում հնարավոր պատժամիջոցների կիրառումից, Հայաստանում գործող քրեական իշխանությունը վերջին օրերին դիմել է ևս մեկ ստորության։ Վարչախմբի էմիսարները այցելում են բանտեր և շահագործելով քաղբանտարկյալների առողջական, ընտանեկան խոցելի խնդիրները` նրանցից փորձում կորզել զղջման դիմումներ, ստիպում հրաժարվել հետագա քաղաքական ակտիվությունից, ըստ էության` պարտադրելով նրանց ընտրություն կատարել կյանքի իրավունքի և տանջալից հեռանկարի առաջ, ինչը խոշտանգման դասական օրինակ է։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է սովետական ամբողջատիրական համակարգի վարքագիծը հիշեցնող այս ստորությունը և հայտարարում, որ լինելով մարդու ազատության և իրավունքների դեմ ուղղված քայլեր, ռեժիմի այս գործողությունները ոչ միայն չեն նպաստում երկրում առկա խորը ճգնաժամի կարգավորմանը, այլ էլ ավելի են մեծացնում անջրպետը հասարակության և վարչախմբի միջև:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## dvgray

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրես. "Մարդու իրավունքների առումով Հայաստանում ողբալի պատկեր է" 
> 
> Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հայտարարություն է տարածել Մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրի ընդունման 60-րդ տարեդարձի կապակցությամբ` նշելով, որ Հայաստանում "այս առումով ողբալի պատկեր է": 
> 
> "Իսպառ ոտնահարված են ազատ խոսքի, տեղեկատվություն ստանալու, ազատ տեղաշարժի, նամակագրության գաղտնիության եւ այլ հիմնարար իրավունքներ, ընդհուպ կյանքի իրավունքը: Ոտնահարված է ազատ ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխանություն ձեւավորելու իրավունքը. փետրվարի 19-ին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած ընտրություններում Համաժողովրդական շարժման թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին քվեարկեց ընտրողների ջախջախիչ մեծամասությունը, մինչդեռ գլխիվայր շրջվեցին ընտրությունների արդյունքները եւ հաղթող հռչակվեց իշխանական թեկնածուն:, - փաստարկում են հայտարարության հեղինակները` շարունակելով. - "Մարտի 1-ին Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցավ խաղաղ ցուցարարների գազանային ջարդ, իսկ նույն օրը երեկոյան խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ կիրառվեցին նաեւ հատուկ միջոցներ ու հրազեն, զոհվեց առնվազն 10 մարդ: Քաղաքական համոզմունքների համար հետապնդվել ու հալածանքների են ենթարկվել շուրջ 10.000 քաղաքացիներ£ Մոտ 150 մարդ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով հայտնվեցին անազատության մեջ, նրանցից 67 հոգի առ այսօր էլ դեռ քաղաքական բանտարկյալներ են:
> 
> "Հայաստանի ժողովուրդն իր ամենօրյա պայքարով ապացուցեց, որ ինքն է համամարդկային արժեքների՝ Մարդու իրավուքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրի դրույթների, ժողովրդավարության, ազատության գաղափարի նախանձախնդիր կրողն ու ջատագովը՝ ընդդեմ այդ արժեքներն ամեն օր ոտնահարող ու պղծող ավազակապետական վարչակարգի: Մեր պայքարի հաղթական ելքը անկասկած է, ինչպես անկասկած է հայ ժողովրդի գոյատեւումն ու ապագան: Միացե°ք մեր պայքարին եւ դա տեղի կունենա օր առաջ", - ասված է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի տարածած հայտարարությունում:


http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...1BD4516CCB.asp

----------


## Chuk

*Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ նախորդ գրառման հայտարարությունն ամբողջությամբ.*

*Հայտարարություն*

Դեկտեմբերի 10-ին լրանում է Մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրի 60 տարին: Այն ներգործուն փաստաթուղթ է ու շարունակում է աշխատել ամեն օր՝ պայմանավորելով ժողովուրդների ոչ միայն ազատության, ժողովրդավարության, քաղաքակրթության, այլև տնտեսական զարգացման ու հզորացման տեմպերն ու մակարդակը: Հայաստանում այս առումով ողբալի պատկեր է, որ ամբողջությամբ ու նողկալի մանրամասներով բացահայտվեց հատկապես վերջին նախագահական ընտրություններով.

ա) Իսպառ ոտնահարված են ազատ խոսքի, տեղեկատվություն ստանալու, ազատ տեղաշարժի, նամակագրության գաղտնիության և այլ հիմնարար իրավունքներ, ընդհուպ կյանքի իրավունքը:

բ) Ոտնահարված է ազատ ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխանություն ձևավորելու իրավունքը. փետրվարի  19-ին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած ընտրություններում Համաժողովրդական շարժման թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին քվեարկեց ընտրողների ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունը, մինչդեռ գլխիվայր շրջվեցին ընտրությունների արդյունքները, և հաղթող հռչակվեց իշխանության թեկնածուն:

գ) Մարտի 1-ին Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցավ խաղաղ ցուցարարների գազանային ջարդ, իսկ նույն օրը երեկոյան խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ կիրառվեց նաև հատուկ միջոցներ և հրազեն, զոհվեց առնվազն 10 մարդ:

դ) Քաղաքական համոզմունքների համար հետապնդվել և հալածանքների են ենթարկվել շուրջ 10.000 քաղաքացիներ: Մոտ 150 մարդ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով հայտնվեց անազատության մեջ, նրանցից 67 հոգի առ այսօր էլ դեռ քաղաքական բանտարկյալներ են:

ե) Մերժել են քաղաքական ընդդիմության խաղաղ հավաքներ անցկացնելու 91 հայտ, տասնյակ անգամներ հրաժարվել են դահլիճներ տրամարդել ժողովներ անցկացնելու համար:

Չնայած այս ամենին, աննախադեպ թափ ստացած Շարժումը պահպանել է իր համաժողովրդական բնույթը և քաղաքական տոկունությունը ու մնում է երկրի քաղաքական օրակարգի հիմնական թելադրողը, ամենածանրակշիռ քաղաքական գործոնը: Հայաստանի ժողովուրդն իր ամենօրյա պայքարով ապացուցեց, որ ինքն է համամարդկային արժեքների՝ Մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրի դրույթների, ժողովրդավարության, ազատության գաղափարի նախանձախնդիր կրողն ու ջատագովը՝ ընդդեմ այդ արժեքներն ամեն օր ոտնահարող ու պղծող ավազակապետական վարչախմբի:

Մեր պայքարի հաղթական ելքը անկասկած է, ինչպես անկասկած է հայ ժողովրդի գոյատևումն ու ապագան: Միացե՛ք մեր պայքարին և դա տեղի կունենա օր առաջ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես*

----------


## Norton

*Հայտարարություն*

«Ազգային ժողովն ընդունեց երկրի կարևորագույն ֆինանսական փաստաթուղթը՝ պետական բյուջեի մասին օրենքը։ Այն ցուցադրեց, որ վարչախումբը շարունակում է անհաղորդ մնալ աշխարհում և երկրի ներսում կատարվող կարեւոր գործընթացներին, իսկ իր հռչակած որևէ տնտեսական ծրագիր առընչություն չունի իրականանության հետ։

2009թ. պետական բյուջեն կազմվել է առանց լուրջ վերլուծության, քննարկվել և ընդունվել է քաղաքական դիմագծից զուրկ, անգործունյա խորհրդարանի կատարյալ անտարբերության պայմաններում։ Դրա հետեւանքով ֆինանսական կարեւոր այս փաստաթուղթը ծնվել է հետեւյալ անխուսափելի արատներով.

• բյուջեի կազմման, քննարկման ընթացքում որևէ կերպ հաշվի չի առնվել և չի արտացոլվել ֆինանսական և տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հնարավոր ազդեցությունն ու հետեւանքները;
• բյուջեն զուրկ է ծրագրային որևէ հիմքից. երկրի տնտեսության զարգացման հիմնասյուն հանդիսանալու փոխարեն, դրան վերապահվփած է զուտ գանձապետական ֆունկցիա;
• տարվա ընթացքում հարկային բնագավառում կատարված փոփոխությունների հետևանքով հարկային բեռը հիմնականում ծանրացած է փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկատերերի վրա, ինչը մինչեւ վերջ քայքայելու է առանց այդ էլ օժանդակության ու հոգածության կարոտ այս շերտը։ Մինչդեռ իրավիճակը պահանջում է այնպիսի կտրուկ միջոցառումների ծրագրի մշակում և իրականացում, որոնք ուղղված են հարկային բեռի հիմնական ծանրության տեղափոխմանը ունեւոր խավի եւ բարձր եկամուտ ունեցող ձեռնակությունների վրա;
• որևէ ուշադրության չի արժանացել ու հաշվի չի առնվել համաշխարհային ֆինանսական և տնտեսական ճգնաժամի, ինչպես նաեւ քաղաքական պատճառներով միջազգային, մասնավորապես «Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներ» ծրագրով ֆինասավորման ամբողջական կամ մասնակի հնարավոր կրճատումը;
• իրական խնդիրները փոխարինվում են կեղծ, առաջին հայացքից հմայիչ, սակայն իրականում անբովանդակ կարգախոսներով, ինչպիսինն են «Գյումրին` տեխնոքաղաք», «Դիլիջանը` ֆինանսական կենտրոն», «Հայաստան-Իրան երկաթուղի», «նավթավերամշակաման գործարան» և այլն, որոնց համար բյուջեով նախատեսված չեն գումարներ կամ չնչին, ծիծաղելի գումարներ են հատկացվում։ Նման վերաբերմունքը վկայություն է, որ կառավարությունը ապատեղեկացնում է բնակչությանը;
• ճգնաժամային տարվա բյուջեի ծախսային մասում պետք է լինեին միջոցառումներ` ուղղված հատուկ հակաճգնաժամային ֆոնդի ձեւավորմանը;
• բյուջեում չկա նաեւ որեւէ հոդված, որով նախատեսված լինեն միջազգային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամին դիմակայելու, բարդացող սոցիալական վիճակը մեղմելու, բազմապատկվող գործազրկության աճը կանխելու խիստ հրատապ խնդիրները լուծելու համար նախատեսված ծախսեր։

Վարչախումբն ի ցույց է դնում իր անզորությունը լուծելու ժողովրդի և պետության առջև կանգնած խնդիրները։ Նրա գործունեությունը ուղղված է միայն օլիգարխիկ համակարգի շարունակական ամրապնդմանն ու հարստացմանը։ Ուստիև՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, իր ռազմավարական խնդիրն է համարում Հայաստանում օր առաջ օրինական իշխանության հաստատումը և երկրի զարգացումը բնականոն հուն վերադարձնելը։ Այդուամենայնիվ, Կոնգրեսն իր պարտքն է համարում պարբերաբար իշխանություններից պահանջել այն քայլերի իրականացումը, որոնք կարող են մեղմել ֆինանսական և տնտեսական ճգնաժամի բացասական հետևանքները»։

*  Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> • իրական խնդիրները փոխարինվում են կեղծ, առաջին հայացքից հմայիչ, սակայն իրականում անբովանդակ կարգախոսներով, ինչպիսինն են «*Գյումրին` տեխնոքաղաք», «Դիլիջանը` ֆինանսական կենտրոն»,* «Հայաստան-Իրան երկաթուղի», «նավթավերամշակաման գործարան» և այլն, որոնց համար բյուջեով նախատեսված չեն գումարներ կամ չնչին, ծիծաղելի գումարներ են հատկացվում։ Նման վերաբերմունքը վկայություն է, որ կառավարությունը ապատեղեկացնում է բնակչությանը;


Իրոք որ, մեր կառավարությունը տուֆտելու նորանոր բարձունքներ է նվաճում: 

Երկու մեջբերում Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության կայքեէջից:




> Դեկտեմբերի 6-7-ը Դիլիջանում տեղի ունեցավ «ՏՀՏ լիդերների առանց փողկապների հանդիպում – ֆորում» 
> Դեկտեմբերի 6-7-ը Դիլիջանում կայացավ «ՏՀՏ լիդերների առանց փողկապների հանդիպում-ֆորում»-ների շարքից ևս մեկ հանդիպում։ Ֆորումները կազմակերպվում են ՀՀ էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության և Ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաների ձեռնարկությունների միության կողմից։ 
> Այս ֆորումի նպատակն էր քննարկել այսօր ՀՀ տնտեսության համար կարևոր 3 հարց.
> 
> 
> • Հայաստանի տեխնոլոգիական ոլորտի մրցունակությունը միջազգային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում, 
> • Հայաստանի էլեկտրոնային կառավարման համակարգերի կառուցման սկզբունքները, 
> • Տեղեկատվական և հեռահաղորդակցական տեխնոլոգիաների (ՏՀՏ) ոլորտի մաքսային և հարկային խոչընդոտները։ 
> 
> ...


Էս մի քիչ խառնել են, էս հանդիպումը պիտի Գյումրիում լիներ, բայց ոչինչ: 

Հիմա նայեք թե, ինչ վերլուծություն են կատարել «ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՇԻՐԱԿԻ ՄԱՐԶԻ ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻ ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՏԵԽՆՈՔԱՂԱՔԻ ՎԵՐԱԿԱՌՈՒՑԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՅԵՑԱԿԱՐԳԻ» այսպես կոչված SWOT Analysis բաժնում (Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, and Threats ):




> *Ուժեղ Կողմերը*
> 
> 1) Պատմական քաղաքի հարուստ պատմություն
> 2) Կայացած Համայնք Գործուն Սփյուռք
> *3) Պատմա-Ճարտարապետական և քաղաքաշինական միջավայր
> ա. Կումայրի Ճարտարապետական հուշարձան
> բ. Եկեղեցիներ*
> 4) Գիտակրթական հաստատություններ
> ա. Պետական Ճարտարագիտական Համալսարանի մասնաճյուղ
> ...


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե «գ» ու «դ» կետերը իրարից ինչով են տարբերվում, բայց սա այն է ինչ գրված է հայեցակարգում: 

Ու ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել, թե ինչով են Կոնսերվատորիայի, եկեղեցիների ու ռուսական բանակային հենակետի առկայությունը համարվում հայեցակարգի ուժեղ կողմեր, ու ինչպես են նպաստելու Գյումրին տեխնոքաղաքի վերակառուցելու գործին:

----------


## Chuk

*Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդիպոմը Բունդեսթագի ներկայացուցիչների հետ - 13.12.2008*

Դեկտեմբերի 13-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդունեց Գերմանիայի Բունդեստագի (խորհրդարան) անդամ Միքայել Լինկին և Ֆրիդրիխ Նաումանի հիմնադրամի ներկայացուցիչ Վոլֆգանգ Յոնին:

Հանդիպմանը քննարկվեցին Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին, քաղբանտարկյալների խնդիրներին, եվրոպական կառույցների եւ Հայաստանի հետագա համագործակցությանը վերաբերող հարցեր: Կողմերը անդրադաձան նաև Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսում ներգրավված կուսակցությունների և Գերմանիայի լիբերալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության միջև համագործակցության հեռանկարին: Հանդիպմանը մասնակցում էին Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը, Ավետիս Ավագյանը և Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:


*Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդիպոմը ԵԱՀԿ Գլխավոր քարտուղար Մարկ Պերեն դը Բրիշամբոյի գլխավորած պատվիրակության հետ - 16.12.2008*

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր ընդունել է ԵԱՀԿ Գլխավոր քարտուղար Մարկ Պերեն դը Բրիշամբոյի գլխավորած պատվիրակությանը:

Հանդիպման սկզբում ԵԱՀԿ գլխավոր քարտուղարը տեղեկացրել է, որ կազմակերպությունը ուշադրության հետեւում է ինչպես տարածաշրջանային խնդիրներին, այնպես էլ Հայաստանում ընթացող զարգացումներին:

Հանդիպմանը քննարկվել են Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորման, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը վերաբերող հարցեր:

Զրուցակիցները անդրադարձել են նաեւ Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին, քաղբանտարկյալների խնդիրներին, դեկտեմբերի 19-ին մեկնարկող դատավարությանը: Երկուստեք նշվել է Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական գործընթացների խորացման անհրաժեշտությունը:

Հանդիպմանը հայկական կողմից մասնակցում էին Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը եւ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Երիտասարդական Խորհդրի ստեղծման մասին*

Ելնելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքական կյանքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի անհերքելի և առանցքային դերակատարման իրողությունից, գիտակցելով պետության առջև ծառացած հիմնախնդիրների հաղթահարման հարցում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես առաքելությունը` Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ժողովրդավարության և սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման և Արցախի ժողովրդի ինքնորոշման խնդրում, հաշվի առնելով, որ հարկ է համաժողովրդական շարժման երիտասարդական հոսանքի գործունեությունը լիովին համահունչ դարձնել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ընդհանուր ռազմավարությանն ու այդ ուժը դարձնել կոնգրեսի գործուն կառույցներից մեկը, ելակետ ընդունելով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող քաղաքական և հասարակական ուժերի երիտասարդական հատվածի պատասխանատու առաքելության` իրավական պետություն և քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ունենալու քաղաքացու բարձր գիտակցությունը, նպատակ ունենալով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առջև ծառացած հիմնախնդիրների լուծման հարցում գործուն դերակատարություն ունենալը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի շրջանակներում երիտասարդական թափանցիկ ու նախաձեռնող կառույցի ստեղծումը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գործունեությանն ակտիվ ու անմիջական մասնակցությունը`

Մենք` Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող քաղաքական ուժերի և հասարակական նախաձեռնությունների երիտասարդական հատվածի ներկայացուցիչներս,

Հռչակում ենք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Երիտասարդական Խորհուրդի ստեղծումը։
Խորհրդի մաս կազմող ուժերը պահպանում են իրենց լիակատար ինքնուրույնությունը։

Խորհուրդը բաց է Հայաստանի և սփյուռքի երիտասարդական, հասարակական ու քաղաքական ուժերի և անհատների համար։

«*Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում*» կուսակցությունը,
«*Հայաստանի Ժողովրդական*» կուսակցությունը
«*Հանրապետություն*» կուսակցությունը
«*Սոցիալ-Դեմոկրատ Հնչակյան*» կուսակցությունը
«*Ժողովրդավարական Ուղի*» կուսակցությունը
«*Հայաստանի Լիբերալ*» կուսակցությունը

«*Այլընտրանք*» հասարակական-քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունը
«*Հատուկ Գունդ*» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը
«*Հիմա*» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը
«*Երիտասարդ պահպանողականներ*» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն «7-ի» գործի վերաբերյալ*
16.12.2008

Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին սկսվելու է վարչախմբի կողմից սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ մարտի 1-ին կազմակերպած դավադիր ահաբեկչության հիմնական դատավարությունը՝ այսպես կոչված «7-ի» կամ «մայր» գործով: Այդ գործի մեղադրական եզրակացությունը կազմվել է քրեադատավարական նորմերի բազմաթիվ խախտումով, ամբողջությամ զուրկ է որեւէ ապացուցողական հիմքից եւ, ըստ էության, կեղծիքների վրա հիմնված դատարկ մի հայտարարություն է: Դրանով ռեժիմը փորձում է իր իսկ գործած հանցագործությունները, այն է` իշխանության յուրացում /300 հոդված/ և զանգվածային անկարգությունների կազմակերպումը /225 հոդված/, բարդել ընդդիմության գործիչների վրա, որոնց միակ մեղավորությունը եղել է այն, որ նրանք Շարժման բազմահազար այլ մասնակիցների հետ միասին փորձել են բողոքի օրինական ակցիաների միջոցով կանխել ապօրինությունները և վերականգնել սահմանադրական կարգը Հայաստանում:

Այս դատավարությամբ վարչախումբը փորձում է դատաստան տեսնել փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրություններում իր կամքն արտահայտած ողջ հայ ժողովրդի և ընտրական կեղծիքների և բռնության դեմ ոտքի ելած Շարժման կատմամբ: Այսինքն, իրականում այս գործով որպես մեղադրյալ է անցնում ամբողջ բազմահազարանոց Համաժողովրդական շարժումը։ Ուստիև մենք կոչ ենք անում բոլոր նրանց, ում համար թանկ է ազատությունը, ժողովրդավարությունը, ազգային և մարդկային արժանապատվությունը, մարդու իրավունքները, ովքեր պայքարել են և պատրաստ են պայքարել այս արժեքների հաստատման համար, ներկա լինել դատավարությանը: Դա բոլորիս դատն է։

Ազատության համար պայքարող յոթ ընդդիմադիր գործիչների նկատմամբ քաղաքական դատավարությունը մենք կվերածենք դատվարության՝ հանցագործ ավազակապետական իշխանական համակարգի նկատմամբ: Այս դատավարության ընթացքում կբացահատվեն մարտիմեկյան հանցագործության իրական կազմակերպիչները` սեփական ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հրաման տված պաշտոնյաները, քաղաքական հետապնդումների ապօրինի պատվերը իրականացրած ծախու դատախազները, քննիչները և ոստիկանները:

Հանուն արդարադատության` բոլորս դեպի դեկտեմբերի 19-ին սկսվող դատավարությունը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԺԻՐԱՅՐ ՍԵՖԻԼՅԱՆԻՆ ՀՀ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՏԱԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ* 
18.12.2008

Սերժ Սարգսյանը երրորդ անգամ մերժեց Շուշիի առանձնակի գումարտակի հրամանատար, «Հայ կամավորների համախմբում» ազգային-քաղաքական նախաձեռնության համակարգող, «Մարտական խաչ» առաջին աստիճանի շքանշանի ասպետ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիություն ստանալու դիմումը։ Նրա նախորդ երկու դիմումները մերժելը, նրան շինծու մեղադրանքով մեկուկես տարի որպես քաղբանտարկյալ բանտում պահելը չեն հագեցրել վարչախմբի պարագլուխների քինախնդրությունը իր գիտակցական կյանքը հայրենիքին ու ազգային հարցերին նվիրած ազատամարտիկի նկատմամբ։ Պատճառն ընդհանրական է. նրանք չեն կարող հանդուրժել որեւէ մեկին, անկախ նրա վաստակից ու համարումից, լինի դա Հայաստանից, թե Սփյուռքից, ով կհամարձակվի քննադատական վերաբերմունք արտահայտել վարչախմբի տխրահռչակ գործունեության նկատմամբ։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է վարչախմբի այսօրինակ ապօրինի քայլերը, քայլեր, որոնցով նա մատնում է սեփական անզորությունը, մոտեցնում իր մոտալուտ վախճանը։

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԵԽԽՎ ՄՈՆԻՏՈՐԻՆԳԻ ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎԻ ՆԻՍՏԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
18.12.2008

ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովը քննարկեց ԵԽԽՎ 1609 եւ 1620 հայտնի բանաձեւերի կատարման ընթացքը, բանաձեւեր, որոնցով եվրոպական հեղինակավոր այս կառույցը ամիսներ առաջ խիստ որոշակի պարտավորություններ էր դրել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների վրա։

Քննարկման արդյունքում ընդունվեց բանաձեւի մի նոր նախագիծ, որը քվեարկության է դրվելու ԵԽԽՎ լիագումար հունվարյան նստաշրջանի ընթացքում։

Բանաձեւի նախագծում արձանագրվում է վերոհիշյալ`1609 եւ 1620 բանաձեւերի կատարման անբավարար ընթացքը։ Առաջին անգամ արձանագրված է Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը՝ անհարիր մի երեւույթ Եւրոպայի Խորհրդի շրջանակներում ու ողջ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում։ Առաջարկություն է արվում կիրառել պատժամիջոց՝ զրկել հայաստանյան պատվիրակությանը Վեհաժողովում ձայնի իրավունքից։

*Այս առիթով Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.*

1. ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի խմբի ընդունած բանաձեւը ուղղված է ոչ թե Հայաստանի ու նրա ժողովրդի, այլ Հայաստանում գործող ռեժիմի դեմ։ Այս որոշման ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է նույն ռեժիմի վրա, որն, արհամարելով ինչպես պետության կողմից ստանձնած պարտավորությունները, այնպես էլ ԵԽ, եվրոպական ու միջազգային այլ հեղինակավոր կառույցների բազմաթիվ հորդորներն ու պահանջները, ամիսներ շարունակ բանտերում է պահում տասնյակ քաղբանտարկյալների, կոպտորեն ոտնահարում է հավաքների, երթերի, ազատ խոսքի եւ Մարդու իրավունքների այլ կարեւորագույն նորմերը։

2. Հայաստանյան պատվիրակությանը ձայնից զրկելը տվյալ դեպքում վնաս չէ Հայաստանին ու նրա ժողովրդին, ինչպես պնդում են վարչախմբի պաշտոնյաները. ձայնից զրկվում է մի պատվիրակություն, որի գործունեությունը ԵԽԽՎ-ում մինչ այժմ ամբողջությամբ նպատակաուղղված է եղել ոչ թե Հայաստանի ու նրա ժողովրդի շահերին, այլ գործող ավազակապետական ռեժիմի պաշտպանությանը, վերջինիս հակաժողովրդավարական գործունեությունը, գործած հանցանքները ու ապօրինությունները պարտակելուն, միջազգային հանրությանը մոլորեցնելուն։ Այդ պատվիրակության հանցավոր անգործության պատճառով է, որ այս կառույցը աննպաստ բանաձեւ ընդունեց Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցով։

3. Իշխանության վարած նույն այդ հակաժողովրդավարական գործելակերպի հետեւանքով է, որ հետաձգվեց «Հազարամյակների մարտահրավերների» հերթական դրամական հատկացումը Հայաստանին։ Ողջունելով ԵԽԽՎ-ի մոնիտորինգի խմբի վերջին որոշումը՝ որպես Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության ու մարդու իրավունքների վերականգնմաը նպաստող քայլ, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը եւս մեկ անգամ պաշտոնապես կոչ է անում միջազգային կառույցներին՝ կիրառել միայն այնպիսի պատժամիջոցներ, որոնց թիրախը կլինի ոչ թե երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը, այլ հակաժողովրդական վարչախումբը, իսկ նպատակը՝ երկրում ժողովրդավարության ու օրինականության հաստատումը։

4. ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի խմբի որոշումը Հայաստանում շուրջ մեկ տարի ծավալված Համաժողովրդական շարժման փայլուն հաղթանակն է. առաջին անգամ մեր տեսակետներն ու գնահատականները տեղ են գտնում միջազգային կարեւորագույն մի փաստաթղթում։ Դա Համաժողովրդական շարժման - Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի, որպես Հայաստանում լրջագույն քաղաքական ուժի ու գործոնի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչումն ու գնահատումն է։

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ ԳՐԻԳՈՐ ՈՍԿԵՐՉՅԱՆԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԳՈՐԾԱԴՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ* 
23.12.2008

Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին «7-ի գործով» դատավարության առաջին իսկ նիստը ցույց տվեց, որ դատարան ներկայացրած բազմահատոր շինծու գործը դատական հեռանկար չի ունենալու, դառնալու է հասարակական ծաղրուծանակի առարկա, շուռ է գալու վարչախմբի դեմ ու ցուցադրելու է կատարված քննչական եւ այլ կեղծիքների նողկալի իրականությունը։ Վարչախումբը չհամարձակվեց որեւէ «միջոցառում» ձեռնարկել դատարանի շուրջ հավաքված բազմահազար մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որոնք նաեւ տպավորիչ բողոքի երթ անցկացրեցին։ Ոչինչ չկարողացան անել նաեւ դատարան բերված քաղբանտարկյալների ոգին ու կորովը կոտրելու ուղղությամբ։ Պատկերավոր ասած՝ վարչախումբն այդ դատավարության ընթացքում պարտվեց ե՛ւ «դրսում», ե՛ւ «ներսում»։

Հաջորդ՝ դեկտեմբերի 23-ին նշանակված նիստում, նույնը չկրկնվելու համար, մշակվել էին մի քանի «կանխարգելիչ» միջոցառումներ։ Դրանցից մեկը անցնում է ստորության ու ստահակության ամենավերջին սահմանը։ Վաղ առավոտյան դատարան բերելուց առաջ, քաղբանտարկյալ Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի բանտախուց են մտել հատուկ ջոկատայինների համազգեստով մի քանի մարդիկ, խցից դուրս հանել խցակից մյուս բանտարկյալներին, ապա դաժան ծեծի ենթարկել նրան։ Դրանից հետո, չնայած քաղբանտարկյալի դիմումին, մեկուսարանի բժիշկը հրաժարվել է նրան բժշկական օգնություն ցուցաբերել։ Այդ վիճակում էլ, 40 րոպե ուշացումով, նրան բերել են դատարան։ Մեր ունեցած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Գ. Ոսկերչյանը հայտարարություն էր նախապատրաստել դատարանում ներկայացնելու համար, ինչի մասին նախապես իմացվել է։ Կարելի է չկասկածել, որ այդ ամենն արվել է ամենավերեւից իջեցված հրահանգով։

Մենք դատապարտում ենք այս ցինիկ ու նողկալի քայլը, որի հրահանգողներն ու կատարողները ստանալու են իրենց արժանի պատիժը։ Վարչախումբը, վերջին զարգացումների պայմաններում ամբողջությամբ կորցնում է ինքնատիրապետումը։ Նա հիմա մի խնդիր ունի՝ ամեն կերպ ցույց տալ իր հենարան տականքին, որ շարունակում է մնալ իրադրության տերը, ու դրանով իսկ կանխել քրեական-ավազակապետական բուրգի փլուզումը։ Այդ անելու համար նա արդեն իսկ կատարում ու կատարելու է ինքնասպան քայլեր։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի և «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության
համատեղ հայտարարությունը
փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության վերաբերյալ*
24.12.2008

Նոյեմբերի 20-ին մենք հրապարակել ենք Մարտի 1-ի խնդրով ստեղծված Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության մասին համատեղ հայտարարություն՝ դատապարտելով անկախ այս մարմնի աշխատանքներին նախագահի աշխատակազմի միջամտությունը, մասնավորապես, հակառակ Փաստահավաքի կայացրած որոշման՝ նրան Ազգային Ժողովի շենքում աշխատելու պարտադրանքը:

Պարզվեց, որ տեղին էին մեր մտահոգություններն առ այն, որ ԱԺ շենքում, ապահովված չեն վկաների ինքնության չբացահայտման, վկաներին և փորձագետներին տարատեսակ ազդեցություններից զերծ պահելու պայմանները: Նախապես մեզ դիմած բազմաթիվ վկաներ, անվստահություն ունենալով ոչ թե Փաստահավաք խմբի, այլ նրա աշխատավայրի նկատմամբ, հրաժարվում են տեղեկատվություն և վկայություն տրամադրելուց՝ զգուշանալով բացահայտվելու ու հետապնդումների ենթարկվելու հեռանկարից:

Մենք շարունակում ենք պնդել մեկ ամիս առաջվա մեր հիմնավորված պահանջի վրա՝ Փաստահավաք խմբին այլ, չեզոք մի տեղում աշխատավայր տրամադրելու մասին: Միաժամանակ մենք ներկայացնում ենք երկրորդ, արդեն հասունացած մի երկրորդ հրատապ խնդիր լուծելու պահանջ: Հաշվի առնելով, որ Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի անդամները գործունեության մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում կուտակել է մեծաքանակ արժեքավոր տեղեկատվություն, որ էական է մարտիմեկյան ոճրագործության բացահայտման համար, ինչպես նաև այն, որ մինչև օրս բացահայտված և պատասխանատվության կանչված չեն մարտի 1-ին անմիջականորեն սպանություն կատարած ու նրանց հրաման տված անձինք ու պաշտոնյանները, անհրաժեշտություն է առաջացել ապահովելու Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի անդամների անձնական անվտանգությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում Փաստահավաք խմբի անդամներից յուրաքանչյուրի հետ հնարավոր որևէ միջադեպի ուղղակի պատասխանատվությունը կկրեն իշխանությունները և գործող նախագահն անձամբ:

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
24.12.2008

ԵԽԽՎ-ի Մոնիտորինգի կոմիտեի դեկտեմբերի 17-ի որոշմամբ, ասել է թե՝ միջազգային կարեւորագույն մի փաստաթղթով, ամրագրվեց Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում քաղբանտարկյալների գոյության փաստը: Որքան էլ ոմանց համար անսպասելի, այնուամենայնիվ դա, գուցե ուշացած, բայց օրինաչափ հանգուցալուծում էր: Մոնիտորինգի կոմիտեի որոշումը դատարկ տեղում չծնվեց: Մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան վարչախմբի պարագլուխների կողմից հրահանգված՝ Ազատության հրապարակում իրականացված դաժան ջարդից, ապա նույն օրը երեկոյան արդեն տասնապատիկ դաժանությամբ իրակնացված հանցավոր սպանդից հետո, ապօրինաբար հայտարարված արտակարգ դրության պայմաններում սկսվեցին ընդդիմության գործիչների զանգվածային ձերբակալություններ:

Աննախադեպ բռնությունների քաղաքական բնույթը բացահատ էր ու անթաքույց, եւ դա ամբողջությամբ տեսանելի էր ինչպես Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու, այնպես էլ օտարերկրյա պետությունների ու միջազգային հանրության համար: Պատահական չէ, որ հենց առաջին օրերին՝ մարտի 4-ին եւ 12-ին Եվրամիության նախագահությունը հանդես եկավ կոշտ հայտարարություններով՝ պահանջելով անմիջապես վերացնել արտակարգ դրությունը եւ ազատ արձակել իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների համար ձերբակալվածներին: Հետագայում էլ այսօրինակ պահանջներն ու հորդորները միջազգային կառույցների ու տարբեր երկրների անունից պարբերաբար կրկնվեցին, բայց Արեւմուտքը, այդուամենայնիվ, տեւական ժամանակ անհետեւողական գտնվեց իր իսկ պահանջների կատարման նկատմամբ:

Այդ ընթացքում Հայաստանում իշխող ապօրինի վարչախումբը ձեռնամուխ եղավ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը զգետնելուն՝ նրա կալանված ներկայացուցիչների նկատմամբ քրեական գործեր թխելու, տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց մեկ-առ մեկ ահաբեկելու, գոյության միջոցներից զրկելու ճանապարհով: Մյուս կողմից՝ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը, առանց խուճապի մատնվելու, կարողացավ տպավորիչ զանգվածային հանրահավաքներով, երթերով, ճկուն մարտավարությամբ, գրագետ ու արդյունավետ քաղաքական ու դիվանագիտական աշխատանքով ոչ միայն դիմակայել, այլեւ առավել հզորանալ՝ շարունակելով մնալ երկրում քաղաքական օրակարգ թելադրողի ու բարոյական իշխանության կրողի դերում: Լրջագույն քաղաքական գործոն դառնալու իր հանգամանքով է, որ նրան միջազգային ասպարեզում շատ ավելի լուրջ են վերաբերում, քան իշխող վարչախմբին: Ու նաեւ դրա արդյունքն է ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի կոմիտեի ընդունած որոշումը:

Վարչախումբն այսօր մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների հետ կապված, ծանր պարտություն է կրում երեք հարթությունների վրա. 
*ա)* Հաջողությամբ աշխատում է Փաստահավաք խումբը՝ որտեղ ի հայտ են գալիս բազմաթիվ կարեւոր փաստեր եւ իրողություններ:

*բ)* ԵԽ-ում. ազատազրկվածներին, ու մասնավորապես «7-ի գործով» մեղադրվողներին քաղաքական բանտարկյալներ հռչակելը հիմնահատակ քանդում է վարչախմբի հորինած առասպելը մարտի 1-ին, իբր, պետական հեղաշրջում կազմակերպված լինելու մասին: Վարչախումբը, այս իր համար ճակատագրական պահին, քաղաքական մոտեցում ցուցաբերելու փոխարեն, ցուգցվանգի մեջ, փորձում է վերջին ճիգերը գործադրելով, ամեն տեսակ ապօրինությունների դիմելով ի կատար ածել հերթական այս դատական ֆարսը: Մինչդեռ դատավարության ապօրինությունը տասնապատկվում է այն հանգամանքով, որ մեղադրյալները արդեն իսկ հայտարարված են որպես քաղբանտարկյալներ:

*գ)* Դատավարություններում. դեկտեմբերի 19-ին տեղի ունեցած առաջին դատական նիստը ցույց տվեց, որ անհնար պետք է լինի իրականացնել հերթական դատական ֆարսը: Դատարանի շուրջ բազմահազար մարդկանց հաստատակամ ներկայությունն ու բողոքը, մեղադրյալների անկոտրում ոգին, փաստաբանական խմբի գրագետ աշխատանքը հօդս ցնդեցրին նախապես կազմված սցենարը: Դատարանում իրական մեղադրողները 7 քաղբանտարկյալներն էին, իսկ ամբաստանյալները՝ դատավորն ու դատախազները:

Հաջորդ նիստով ինչ-որ բան շտկելու, սեփական ճամբարում հնարավոր խուճապը կանխելու նպատակով, վարչախումբը դիմեց քայլերի, որոնք վկայում են որոշում կայացնողների ինքնատիրապետումն ու սառը դատողությունը կորցնելու, միակ հույսը իրենց ընտանի ապօրինություններն ու ահաբեկչությունը խորացնելու վրա: Քաղբանտարկյալների ոգին կոտրելու համար նրանց նկատմամբ բռնություններ են գործադրվում: Մասնավորապես՝ դեկտեմբերի 23-ի վաղ առավոտյան, դատական նիստից առաջ, իր բանտախցում դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկվել Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանը, որը պատրաստվում էր այդ օրվա նիստում կարեւոր հայտարարություն անել: Նույն օրը ծեծի է ենթարկվել նաեւ քաղբանտարկյալ՝ Գեւորգ Մանուկյանը եւ Արմեն Խուրշուդյանը: Վատթարացվել են Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի ու Աշոտ Մանուկյանի բանտային պայմանները: Կանխելու համար դատարանի դահլիճում քաղբանտարկյալների հարազատների ու համախոհների ներկայությունը, նախապես տեղերի մեծագույն մասը զբաղեցրել էին քաղաքացիական հագուստով զանազան մարզված օպերատիվ աշխատողներով ու հանցավոր տարրերով՝ նպատակ ունենալով դատավարության ընթացքում քաղբանտարկյալների համար ճնշող մթնոլորտ ստեղծել:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է վարչախմբի փոքրոգի ու հանցավոր այս քայլերը: Մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ արդեն միջազգայնորեն քաղբանտարկյալներ ճանաչվածները պետք է անհապաղ ազատ արձակվեն, ու նրանց դեմ կատարվող ցանկացած դատական ու այլ գործողություն, այլեւս բացարձակ ապօրինություն է: Մենք պահանջում ենք Արդարադատության նախարար Գեւորգ Դանիելյանի հրաժարականը, որի վերահսկողության տակ են գտնվում կալանավայրերը: Պահանջում ենք, որպեսզի Հայաստանի Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը քաղբանտարկյալներին ծեծի ենթարկելու նողկալի այս դեպքերի մասին անհապաղ հանդես գա արտահերթ զեկույցով: Մենք հորդորում ենք «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությանը՝ նույն խնդրով, ինչպես նաեւ ընդհանրապես երկրում ծավալված ահաբեկչության մթնոլորտի օրակարգով հանդես գալ Ազգային ժողղովի արտահերթ նստաշրջան հրավիրելու նախաձեռնությամբ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*26.12.2008

Ըստ հավաստի տեղեկությունների, ոստիկանության ամենաբարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների կողմից հրահանգվել է դեկտեմբերի 27-ին «7-ի գործով» դատավարության ընթացքում կոշտ սադրանքներ կազմակերպել քաղբանտարկյալների հարազատների նկատմամբ, դատարանի դահլիճում հասնել այնպիսի իրավիճակի ստեղծման, որը թույլ տա դատավորին, հղում կատարելով օրենքի՝ հասարակական կարգը դատարանի շենքում պահպանելու մասին համապատասխան հոդվածին, փակ դատավարության անցկացման որոշում կայացնել: Ընտրվել է հատկապես այդ օրը, քանի որ հաջորդ օրվանից տևական ժամանակով դադարում են հրապարակվել թերթերը, Ծննդյան տոների ու նոր տարվա կապակցությամբ չեն աշխատելու միջազգային կազմակերպություններն ու նրանց ներկայացուցչությունները, օտարերկրյա դեսպանատները:

Ելնելով վերոհիշյալից, և վիժեցնելու համար վարչախմբի նենգ մտադրությունը, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը կոչ է անում քաղբանտարկյալների հարազատներին, ընկերներին ու աջակիցներին ոչ մի դեպքում չմտնել դատարանի դահլիճ: Դատավարական այս պրոցեսում ևս վարչախմբին զսպող մեր ամենահզոր զենքը հրապարակայնությունն է, տեղեկատվոմւթյան արագ տարածումը, միջազգային կառույցների ու դիվանագիտական ներկայացուցչությունների հակազդեցության կազմակերպումը: Դատարանի դահլիճ չմտնելու այս մարտավարությունը մենք կշարունակենք մինչև տոներից հետո կվերականգնվի մամուլի ու հիշատակված կառույցների ու հիմնարկների բնականոն աշխատանքը:

Բոլորս, ինչպես նախորդ երկու օրերին, ներկա կլինենք դատավարությանը դատարանի շենքի բակում

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՏԱՐԵՎԵՐՋՅԱՆ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* 
27.12.2008

*Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,*

Մենք ճանապարհ ենք դնում 2008 թվականը։
2008 թվականը կեղծված նախագահական ընտրությունների, ավազակաբարո վարչախմբի կողմից իրականացրած անլուր բռնությունների, զանգվածային քաղաքական հալածանքների, բացառիկ ցինիզմի դրսեւորումների, խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ մարտիմեկյան գազանային ջարդի ու սպանդի, ազատության ու մարդու իրավունքների ամենօրյա բռնաբարումների տարի էր։ Սակայն սրանք չէ, որ կազմում է 2008 թվականի էությունը, դրանցով չէ, որ 2008 թվականը որպես հերթական աղյուս դրվելու է Հայոց պատմության ամրակուռ վեմում։

2008 թվականը ոչ թե որպես հերթական աղյուս, այլ որպես ծանրություն կրող խոյակ զարդարելու է մեր պատմության շքամուտքը։ Քանզի այն՝ իր քաղաքական բացառիկ դինամիզմով, հարուստ բովանդակությամբ, հագեցվածությամբ, հերոսականությամբ, եզակիորեն ամենահարուստ տարիներից մեկն է մեր պատմության ու մեզանից շատերի կենսագրության մեջ։ Համաժողովրդական շարժման անկոտրում պայքարի, անհավատալիության եզրագիծը հատած համառության ու տոկունության, ամենալայն զանգվածների նախանձելի քաղաքական հասունության, Շարժման ղեկավարության իմաստնության, քաղաքական ու պետական մտածողության փայլատակումների դրսեւորումներն են, որ կազում են ու մնալու են որպես անցնող տարվա բնութագրիչները։

Մենք հաղթել ենք։ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը՝ ամբողջ մի տասնամյակ հայտնված իրեն ոչ արժանի բռնատիրության, նվաստացումների ու անապահովության պայմաններում, հոգեբանորեն թոթափել է այդ լուծը։ Ընդամենը երեք միլիոնանոց երկրում ավելի քան մեկ միլիոնը գեթ մեկ անգամ շնչել է Ազատության հրապարակի օդը։ Վերջնական հաղթանակի համար ստեղծվել է մի իրական ազգային միասնություն՝ առանցքում ունենալով ժողովրդավարության, ազատության, սեփական երկրում արժանապատիվ մարդկային կյանքով ապրելու անկապտելի հավատը։ Մնացածը՝ անցնցում ու անկորուստ իշխանափոխությունը, ավազակապետության կազմաքանդումը քաղաքական տեխնիկայի ու տեխնոլոգիայի հարց է։
Թանկ գնով է ձեռք բերվում հաղթանկը։ Այն ձեռք է բերվում ձեզնից տասնյակ հազարավորների զոհողությունների, հազարավորների կրած հետապնդումների ու տառապանքների, հարյուրավորների անազատության մեջ հայտնվելու, դեռեւս բանտերում գտնվող հերոս քաղբանտարկյալների ու հալածյալների շնորհիվ։ Բայց նաեւ որքան թանկ է հաղթանակը, որքան մեծ է դրա «բաժնետերերի» քանակը, այնքան երաշխավորված է դրա հարատեւությունը, ուստիեւ՝ ժողովրդի ազատ, երջանիկ կյանքի գրավականը։

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,
Հայոց պատմության շարունակման ապահովողի, ազգային գոյության հարատեւման հերթական խոչընդոտի հաղթահարողի, նրա պատմության ամենակարեւոր ու ճակատագրական էջերից մեկի կերտողի զգացումով հրաժեշտ տվեք անցնող տարուն։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը շնորհավորում է ձեր բոլորի նոր տարին՝ ոչ մի կասկած չունենալով, որ 2009 թ. Հայաստանի ողջ ժողովուրդը վայելելու է օրինական իշխանության, արժանապատիվ կյանքի, հուսալի ապագայի բերկրանքը։

*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ՆՈՐ ՏԱՐԻ

ՊԱՅՔԱ՛Ր, ՊԱՅՔԱ՛Ր ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ...*

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ «7-Ի ԳՈՐԾԻ» ՄԱՍԻՆ*

13.01.2009

Հունվարի 13-ին տեղի ունեցավ յոթ քաղբանտարկյալների գործով դատավարության հերթական նիստը։ Այն նույնպես արժանացավ նախորդների ճակատագրին, այն է՝ դեռ չսկսված, քաղբանտարկյալների ոտքի չկանգնելու պատճառաբանությամբ, դատավորը հերթական անգամ այն հետաձգեց այս անգամ մինչեւ հունվարի 16-ը։

Քաղբանտարկյալների ոտքի չկանգնելն ըստ էության ձեւական պատրվակ է դատավարությունը չսկսելու համար։ Նույն դատավորը Մարտի 1-ի գործով մի քանի այլ դատավարություններ է անցկացրել եւ դատավճիռներ կայացրել, որոնց ընթացքում եւս մեղադրվողները նրա մտնելու պահին ոտքի չեն կանգնել, եւ նա դա չի «նկատել»։ Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին «7»-ի առաջին դատավարության ժամանակ նույնպես քաղբանտարկյալները ոտքի չկանգնեցին, ինչն ամենեւին չխանգարեց դատական նիստն սկսելուն։ Ավելին՝ տեղի ունեցավ բնականոն դատական նիստ, որի ընթացքում դատավարության կողմերը հնարավորություն ունեցան պատշաճ կերպով ներկայացնել իրենց դիրքորոշումները։ Նաեւ դատավորը որոշում ընդունեց, որով թույլ տվեց լրագրողներին անխափան ձեւով տեսագրել ու ձայնագրել նիստի ընթացքը։

Սակայն հենց առաջին օրվա փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ բնականոն ու բաց դատավարության ընթացքում վարչախումբը շատ արագ հայտնվում են իրական մեղադրյալի կարգավիճակում։ Նա չի կարող հանդուրժել նման մի դատավարություն, որը սպառնում էր մերկացնել մեղադրանքի շինծու լինելը եւ բացահայտել իրականությունը։ Հենց դա էր պատճառը, որ դատական հաջորդ երեք նիստերի ժամանակ, ահա, դատավորը կառչում է ոտքի չկանգնելու փաստին ու ամեն անգամ հետաձգում է նիստը՝ առանց այն սկսելու։

Դատավորի այսօրինակ վարքագծի պատճառը հետեւյալն է. «7»-ի դատավարության համար վարչախումբն ի սկզբանե ուներ մշակված սցենար, այն է՝ շատ արագ, մինչեւ ԵԽԽՎ լիագումար նիստը այն ավարտել եւ ունենալ դատավճիռներ, ուստիեւ դատավորը առաջին օրը «չնկատեց» ոտքի չկանգնելով դատարանին հասցված «անարգանքը»։ Առաջին նիստից հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ այդ ծրագիրը դատապարտված է ձախողման, իսկ դատավարությունը շուռ է գալու վարչախմբի դեմ։ Կազմվեց երկրորդ սցենարը, այն է՝ սադրանքներով անկարգություններ հրահրել դատարանի դահլիճում, փակ դատավարության որոշում կայացնել եւ նույն ծրագիրն իրականացնել փակ դռների ետեւում։ Այս ծրագիրը եւս, նախապես հայտնի դառնալով, խափանվեց քաղբանտարկյալների հարազատների ու ընկերների՝ դատարանի դահլիճ չմտնելու շնորհիվ։ Դրանից հետո դատավորին այլ բան չի մնում, քան պատրվակ բռնելով քաղբանտարկյալների ոտքի չկանգնելու հանգամանքը, արհեստականորեն հետաձգել նիստերը։

Մենք պահանջում ենք վերջ տալ դատական այս ֆարսին եւ անհապաղ ազատ արձակել բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին։

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
23.01.2009թ.

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը բազմաթիվ ահազանգեր է ստանում այս օրերին ոստիկանության ապօրինի գործողությունների մասին։ Կատարելով վերեւից իջած հրահանգը՝ նրանք ոստիկանական բաժանմունքներ են հրավիրում քաղբանտարկյալների դատական նիստերին մասնակցող, մասնավորապես «7-ի գործով» ընթացող դատավարությանը դատարանի շենքի մոտ հետեւող քաղաքացիների։ Նույն կերպ ոստիկանական բաժանմունքներ են հրավիրվում նաեւ տոնավաճառների աշխատողներին, ովքեր իրենց արդարացի իարվունքների պաշտպանության համար վերջին օրերին կառավարության դեմ բողոքի ցույցեր են անցկացնում։ Ոստիկանություն հրավիրվածներին «բարեկամաբար խորհուրդ է տրվում» հեռու մնալ ինչպես նիստերին մասնակցելուց, իսկ տոնավաճառներում աշխատողներին՝ կառավարության դեմ հրապարակային ելույթների պրակտիկայից։ Երկու դեպքում «բացատրվում է» պայքարի անհեռանկարայնությունը եւ ակնարկվում անձի համար հնարավոր վնասը։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է վարչախմբի հրահանգած այս հերթական զանգվածային ապօրինությունը։ Միայն ճարահատյալ դեպքերում է, որ իշխանությունը դիմում է այսօրինակ ճղճիմ միջոցի՝ ստիպելով իրավապահներին զբաղվել նման ստորացուցիչ ու հակաօրինական գործունեությամբ։ Վարչախումբը սարսափում է զանգվածային ու կազմակերպված պայքարից, եւ դրա դեմ ստիպված է լինելու նահանջել։ Ինչպես դատարանների մոտ քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, այնպես էլ իրենց իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար տոնավաճառների աշխատողների բողոքի ցույցերը քաղաքացու սահմանադրական իրավունքն է։ Իսկ այդ իրավունքների դեմ բռնացումները օրենքով պատժելի հանցագործություններ են։

Հիշեցնում ենք բոլոր քաղաքացիներին, որ ոստիկանությունը իրավունք չունի անձին ոստիկանական բաժանմունք հրավիրել կամ բերման ենթարկել այլ կերպ, քան նախապես նրան ուղարկված պաշտոնական ծանուցագրով, որտեղ պետք է հստակ նշված լինի քաղաքացուն ոստիկանություն հրավիրելու պատճառը։ Առանց նման ծանուցագրի մի ներկայացեք ոստիկանություն, իսկ նման ծանուցագրերի կամ ոստիկանի կողմից պարտադրված նմանօրինակ զրույցի մասին խնդրում ենք տեղյակ պահել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ՝* 52.09.7*4 կամ Կոնգրեսի իրավական խմբին՝ *54.05.11* հեռախոսահամարներով։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Վիշապ

*ՀԱԿ–ի արձագանքը Սերժ Սարգսյանի ներման հրամանագրին*

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որում անդրադարձ է կատարվում շաբաթ օրը ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից ստորագրված ներման հրամանագրին, համաձայն որի ներում է շնորհվել 16 անձի։ ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարության մեջ ասված է.

«Վարչախումբը ներդնում է խաբեությունների ու աճպարարությունների իր ողջ զինանոցը՝ անհեթեթ «շրջաբերական» նամակներից սկսած մինչև անամոթ խաբեբայություն՝ որպեսզի խույս տա և՛ քաղբանտարկյալներին անհապաղ ազատ արձակման պահանջից, և՛ չզրկվի ԵԽԽՎ-ում ձայնի իրավունքից։ Այդ նպատակով, մասնավորաբար վերջին մեկ ամսում, նա ամեն ինչ անում էր քաղբանտարկյալներից ներման դիմումներ կորզելու համար, որպեսզի «առաջընթացի» թիվ ներկայացնի Վեհաժողովին։ Անբարոյական ու ճղճիմ այս ծրագիրը ձախողելուց հետո իշխանագող Սերժ Սարգսյանը ամենավերջին պահին դիմել է մի նոր աճպարարության, բացահայտ կեղծիքի։ Նա հունվարի 23-ին հրամանագիր է ստորագրել 16 հոգու ներում շնորհելու մասին։ Հրամանագիրը խաբեբայությունների մի հավաքածու է.
- Այս ցուցակից և ոչ մեկի գործը կապ չունի «զենք, զինամթերքի» հետ, ինչի մասին ասվում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրամանագրում։
- 16-ից միայն երկու հոգի է, որ ընդգրկված են քաղբանտարկյալների՝ այսօր առկա 60 հոգիանոց ցուցակում։
- «Ներում» ստացած մյուս 14 հոգուց առնվազն 6-ի նկատմամբ դատարանը պատիժը պայմանականորեն չի կիրառվել և նրանք ազատության մեջ են եղել։
- 14 հոգուց 13-ը մեղադրվել են գողության համար։
- 14 հոգուց 2-ը ժամանակին դատարանում խոստովանել են, որ եղել են Սերժ Սարգսյանի վստահված անձինք, 1-ը՝ «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանի» անդամ, մնացած 11-ից 10-ը՝ մեզ անծանոթ մարդիկ` նույնպես եղել են վարչախմբի կողմից ուղարկված՝ թալան ու սադրանքներ իրականացնող բանդաների անդամներ, որոնք ոչ մի կապ չեն ունեցել ցուցարարների հետ։

Ըստ տեղեկությունների, այսօրինակ մի հրամանագրով մինչև ԵԽԽՎ-ում վարչախմբին ձայնի իրավունքից զրկելու պահը «ներում» կշնորհվի ևս նման մի ցուցակի։ Այսպես կոչված «ներվածների» թիվը Վեհաժողովում վերջին պահին կհրապարակվի՝ ազդելու համար քվեարկողների վրա։ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այս աճպարարությունը մտահղացել ու հատկապես այս ժամկետներում է իրականացրել մեկ նպատակով՝ որպեսզի ԵԽԽՎ պատգամավորները և համապատասխան պաշտոնյաները գործնականում այլևս ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն չունենան ճշտել իրենց նետված թվերի տակ եղած իրողությունները»։

Tert.am

----------

Chuk (26.01.2009), Nareco (26.01.2009), Norton (27.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն բանակի օրվա առթիվ*
28.01.2009թ.

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը շնորհավորում է հայկական բանակի ստեղծման 17 ամյակի առթիվ։ 1992.թ հունվարի 28-ին Հայկական բանակի ստեղծումը պատմական նշանակության հերթական իրադարձությունն էր։ Սկիզբ դրվեց անկախ պետականության ամենակարեւոր ու պատասխանատու կառույցներից մեկի ստեղծմանը։ Բանակաշինության գործը նորանկախ Հայաստանի համար ամենապատասխանատու ու ամենածանր տարիներին մնաց երկրի ժողովրդավար իշխանության գորովանքի և ուշադրության հիմնական առարկան։ Հանրապետության նախագահից, կառավարությունից ու պաշտպանության նախարարից սկսած այդ գործին մեծագույն նվիրումով տրվեցին հարյուրավոր ազատամարտիկներ, հայրենիք վերադարձած պրոֆեսիոնալ զինվորականներ, ամբողջ ժողովուրդը։ Բանակի կազմավորման գործում հարեւանների նկատմամբ առաջանցիկ տեմպերը վճռական նշանակություն ունեցան ինչպես տարածաշրջանում Հայաստանի ձեռք բերած կարևոր տեսակարար կշռի ապահովման, այնպես էլ երկրի պաշտպանության ու պաշտպանունակության ապահովման, պարտադրված պատերազմում տարած հաղթանակների համար։

Մենք շնորհավորում ենք բանակում ծառայող զինվորներին ու սպաներին, զինվորական ծառայության հետ առնչություն ունեցող և ունեցած բոլոր քաղաքացիներին։ Շնորհավորում ենք բոլոր նրանց, ում ավանդը այս գործում որեւէ կերպ գնահատվել կամ դեռևս սպասում է իր գնահատականին։ Շնորհավորում ենք բանակաշինությանը, Հայաստանի և Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի պաշտպանությանը մեծագույն նպաստ բերած այն ազատամարտիկներին ու գործիչներին, ովքեր այսօր ճակատագրի հեգնանքով, իրենց իսկ պաշտպանած երկրում քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակով գտնվում են անազատության մեջ։ Նրանք, որ ժամանակին հաղթահարել են շատ ավելի մեծ փորձություններ, վաղը անպայման հայտնվելու են մեր կողքին, ազատ ու անկախ, արդար Հայաստանում, որպես նրա արժանապատիվ ու միշտ պատասխանատու քաղաքացի:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Վիշապ

Կոնգրեսն առաջարկում է «մեղմելու» ծրագիր

Մարտի 3-ին ՀՀ կենտրոնական բանկը կայացրեց որոշում, որով հրաժարվեց վերջին տարիներին իրականացվող ՚ֆիքսված փոխարժեքի քաղաքականությունիցՙ, ինչի արդյունքում ՀՀ դրամը մեկ օրում արժեզրկվեց մոտ 20 տոկոսով:

Ըստ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի` ԿԲ-ն չի տվել որեւէ հստակ բացատրություն ՀՀ դրամի հանդեպ սպասվող քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ եւ կայացրած որոշումը տնտեսության մեջ առաջացրեց քաոսային իրավիճակ.

՚Այս որոշմամբ իշխանությունները հաստատեցին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի, նրա տնտեսական հանձնաժողովի եւ մասնավորապես մարտի 1-ին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթում հնչեցված այն կանխատեսումը, որ իշխանությունները չեն կարող շարունակել դրամի փոխարժեքի պահպանման քաղաքականությունը եւ ստիպված են լինելու որոշում ընդունել, որը կբերի դրամի փոխարժեքի գահավիժման:

Հայաստանի տնտեսական համակարգում քաոսային իրավիճակ առաջացրած այս որոշումը հետեւանք է իշխանությունների կողմից միջազգային ճգնաժամի խորությունը արհամարելու եւ ներմուծող օլիգարխների շահերի սպասարկմանը ուղղված արատավոր տնտեսական համակարգի պահպանելու անհեռատես եւ հանցավոր քաղաքականությանՙ:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բազմիցս հայտարարություններով զգուշացրել էր, որ միջազգային տնտեսական ճգնաժամին դիմակայելու համար անհրաժեշտ է վարել դրամի փոխարժեքի լողացող քաղաքականություն եւ դադարեցնել արտաքին պահուստների վատնումը եւ հափշտակումը:

՚Վարչախմբի այս պնդաճակատ քաղաքականությունը, որ շարունակվեց մինչեւ վերջին հնարավոր օրը, ոչ թե իրողությունները չհասկանալու արդյունք էր, այլ անգամ ահավոր ճգնաժամից օգտվելով վերջին թալանը իրականացնելու գիտակցված գործողություն։ Ընդամենը վերջին 4-5 ամսվա ընթացքում, դրամի արհեստական փոխարժեքի պահպանման անվան տակ վարչախումբը Հայաստանի արտաքին պահուստներից շուկա նետեց ավելի քան 800 միլիոն դոլար, որն ամբողջությամբ ի վերջո մտավ մեկ-երկու տասնյակ օլիգարխների եւ պաշտոնյաների գրպանը։ Դրամի փլուզումը ու դրա կործանարար հետեւանքները արդյունք են քոչարյանական վարչախմբի ստեղծած տրանսֆերային կապիտալի եւ քրեա-օլիգարխիկ համակարգի վրա հիմնված արատավոր տնտե¬սական մոդելի, որից մինչեւ վերջ կառչած է մնացել նաեւ նոր վարչախումբը:

Եթե գոնե ճգնաժամի սկզբից՝ հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբեր ամիսներից ՚ֆիքսված փոխարժեքիՙ փոխարեն սահուն իրականացվեր լողացող փոխարժեքի քաղաքակություն, ապա հնարավոր կլիներ մեղմացնել ճգնաժամի հնարավոր հետեւանքները, խուսափել այն փլուզումից, ինչին ականատես եղանք մարտի 3-ին, որոնք են.

	ժամ առ ժամ աճող գներ,

	սղաճի անկառավարելի բարձր մակարդակ,

	արտաքին պահուստների վտանգավոր ցածր մակարդակ,

	արտաքին առեւտրային հաշվեկշիռի քառապատիկ դեֆիցիտ,

	բյուջետային մուտքերի հավաքագրման աննախադեպ ցածր մակարդակ /40-50 տոկոս/,

	բանկերում լիկվիդայնության օրեցօր աճող խնդիր:

Այս ամենը հանգեցնում է սոցիալական աղետի, փոքր եւ միջին գործարարների սնանկացման, առեւտրային բանկերի ֆինանսական վիճակի վատթարացման, ներմուծող օլիգարխների եւ բարձր պաշտոնյաների շարունակական հարստացման: Արդյունքում խորանում է հասարակության եւ տնտեսվարողների անվստահությունը կառավարության վարած տնտեսական քաղաքականության նկատմամբ, ստեղծելով խուճապային տրամադրություններ:

Արձանագրելով հանդերձ արդեն այս ծանր վիճակը, եւ ստեղծված վիճակի ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը դնելով գործող ռեժիմի վրա, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը շարունակում է հանդես գալ նաեւ անհապաղ միջոցառումների ծրագրով, ինչի իրականացումը կարող է փոքրիշատե մեղմել իրավիճակը։ Ստեղծված իրավիճակում անհապաղ պետք է իրականացնել հետեւյալը`

1.	վերադարձ դեպի լողացող փոխարժեքի քաղաքականությանը, ԿԲ ադմինիստրատիվ միջամտության բացառում, արտարժութային պահուստների հանցավոր վատման վերացում եւ օպտիմալ մակարդակի վերականգնում.

2.	առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների գնագոյացման թափանցիկության ապահովում՝ գերշահույթների բացառման նպատակով եւ հակամենաշնորհային միջոցառումների շտապ իրականացում

3.	ներմուծվող ապրանքների գնագոյացման դիտարկում.

4.	մաքսային պրակտիկայում կիրառվող ապօրինի ՚կողմնորոշիչՙ գների պրակտիկայի վերացում.

5.	հանրային ծառայությունների (մասնավորապես գազի եւ էլեկտրաէներգիայի) գների իջեցում, այդ բնագավառում հանրային ծառայություններ կարգավարող պետական մարմինների գործունեության հրապարակայնության հաստատում եւ նրան կողմից վերահսկողության հաստատում` գերշահույթների բացառման նպատակով

6.	2009թ. պետական բյուջեի վերանայում` պետական ապարատի ծախսերի կրճատում, տնտեսության աճը չխթանող, ոչ հրատապ ծրագրերի ֆինանսավորման դադարեցում,

7.	մինչեւ ճգնաժամի հաղթահարումը հարկային վարչարարության բարեփոխումների ժամանակավոր կասեցում, մասնավորապես՝ փոքր եւ միջին բիզնեսի հարկման բազայի նվազեցում, ՀԴՄ-ների պարտադիր կիրառման դադարեցում, տաքսիների նկատմամբ նախատեսվող պահանջների հետաձգում,

8.	բանկային համակարգից ավանդների արտահոսքը կանխելու նպատակով բանկային ավանդների երաշխավորված շեմի բարձրացում` 2 միլիոն դրամից մինչեւ 5 միլիոն դրամ,

9.	հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառումների հրապարակայնության, հասարակությանը ճշգրիտ եւ ամենօրյա տեղեկատվության ապահովում։

Վերոնշյալ ծրագրերը ի զորու է իրականացնել միայն ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող օրինական իշխանությունը։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ այսօրվա պետական հանցագործության եւ ժողովրդին սոցիալական կործանման հասցնելու ամբողջ պատասխանատուն հանցավոր եւ ապօրինի իշխանությունն էՙ,-ասված է ՀԱԿ հայտարարության մեջ: 

Ա1+

----------

Chuk (04.03.2009), Norton (04.03.2009), Աբելյան (04.03.2009), Ուրվական (04.03.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Կոնգրեսի կոչը մեղադրող կողմին

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, քաղբանտարկյալների գործերը վարող փաստաբանները բազմիցս հայտարարել են, որ ոչ միայն 7 քաղբանտարկյալի միացյալ գործը, այլ նաեւ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների գործերը թխվել են շինծու եւ ապօրինի հիմքերի, այդ թվում նաեւ ահաբեկման ու զանազան ճնշումներով տարբեր մարդկանցից կորզված ցուցմունքների հիման վրա£ Դրանում, ըստ էության, ի սկզբանե համոզված է եղել նաեւ միջազգային հանրությունը՝ ի դեմս Եվրամիության, ԱՄՆ-ի, ԵԽԽՎ-ի, վերջինիս Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատարի, միջազգային այլ կառույցների ու կազմակերպությունների, որոնք պարբերաբար պահանջել կամ հորդորել են ազատ արձակել 2008թ. ընտրությունների եւ Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների հետ կապված ազատազրկվածներին£ Մարտի 1-ի սպանդի զոհերի հարազատները եւս բազմիցս հայտարարել են, որ ՚7-ի գործովՙ մեղադրվողները ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրենց հարազատների սպանության հետ եւ պահանջել են բոլորովին այլ տեղ փնտրել իրական հանցագործներին£

Քաղբանտարկյալների դեմ հերյուրված քրեական գործերի հանցավոր խոհանոցը բացահայտող հերթական խոսուն մի օրինակ է ՚7-ի գործովՙ որպես տուժող ընդգրկված Ռոբերտ Բաղդասարյանի հայտարարությունը£ Այն, բացի դատավորից, հասցեագրված է նաեւ ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին եւ ԵԽԽՎ-ի Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգին£ Ռոբերտ Բաղդասարյանը, որ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին հրազենային վնասվածք էր ստացել, իր հայտարարության մեջ մասնավորապես տեղեկացնում է, որ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության քննիչները, օգտվելով իր ծանր առողջական վիճակից, հոգեբանական ճնշումներ գործադրելով, իրենից այնպիսի ցուցմունքներ են կորզել, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը, եւ որոնցով ՚մեղքի սլաքն ուղղվել է ժողովրդավարության համար պայքարող իմ ընկերների վրաՙ£ Ապա տուժողը հայտարարում է, որ մարտի 1-ին իրեն հանդիպած ոստիկանները զինված են եղել եւ ինքը վիրավորվել է հենց ոստիկանների կրակոցից£ Նա պահանջում է հայտնաբերել իր վրա կրակող ոստիկանին, ինչպես նաեւ պատասխանատվության կանչել այն քննիչներին, ովքեր ժամանակին իրենից կեղծ ցուցմունքներ են կորզել£

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը եւս մեկ անգամ հայտարարում է, որ այսպես քար առ քար փլուզվելու են բոլոր շինծու գործերը, վաղ թե ուշ դատական կարգով բացահայտվելու է իրականությունը£ Մենք կոչ ենք անում բոլորին, նաեւ քննիչներին, դատավորներին, ոստիկաններին, վկաներին՝ հնարավորինս նպաստել անխուսափելի այդ գործընթացի օր առաջ կայացմանը, եւ դրանով իսկ չբարդացնել իրենց հետագա կացությունը£

----------

Chuk (11.03.2009), Աբելյան (10.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱԿ հանձնաժողովի նիստ
> 17:48 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Երեկ տեղի է ունեցել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովի հերթական նիստը: Նիստում քննարկվել են հետեւյալ հարցերը. ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնի Թուրքիա կատարած եւ ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբամայի Թուրքիա սպասվող այցերի հնարավոր անդրադարձը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման վրա, հայ-վրացական հարաբերություններում առաջացած լարվածության պատճառներն ու հնարավոր զարգացումները, ադրբեջանական դիվանագիտության ակտիվացումը միջազգային կազմակերպություններում, մասնավորապես ՄԱԿ-ում եւ դրա բացասական անդրադարձը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խաղաղ գործընթացի վրա: Անդրադարձ եղավ նաեւ ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստան վերջին շփումներին եւ ձեռք բերված պայմանավորվածություններին` տարածաշրջանում վերջիններիս դերակատարության ընդլայնման համատեքստում: Հայտնում են Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մամուլի ծառայությունից:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի տարեկան զեկույցի վերաբերյալ
11.03.2009

Օրերս Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը ներկայացրեց իր տարեկան զեկույցը։ Ընդարձակ այս զեկույցում անտեսված է այն քաղաքական իրողությունը, որը ձևավորվել է Հայաստանում և որի հետևանքով 2008թ. ամբողջ ընթացքում համակարգված կերպով իրականացվել են մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունների և իրավունքների ոտնահարում։ Մասնավորապես`
հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ հետապնդվել, հալածվել, խոշտանգվել, բանտարկվել, ունեզրկվել և ահաբեկվել են իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների ու օրինական գործունեության համար։ձևավորվել է քաղբանտարկյալների ինստիտուտը, և այսօր էլ 56 քաղբանտարկյալ պահվում են բանտերում։անց են կացվել մի քանի տանսյակ պատվիրված քաղաքական դատավարություններ, որոնց ընթացքում ակնհայտ շինծու մեղադրանքներով դատապարտվել են անմեղ անձինք։ոտնահարվել է քաղաքացիների` սեփական կառավարություն և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններ ընտրելու սահմանադրական իրավունքը։ոտնահարելով խաղաղ ցույցեր անցկացնելու` քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքը` մարտի 1-ին վարչախմբի կողմից իրականացվել է սպանդ, որի կատարողներն ու պատվիրատուները մինչ օրս չեն կանգնել արդարադատության առաջ։համակարգային բնույթ են ստացել լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների նկատմամբ կիրառվող բռնությունները։ Էլեկտրոնային լրատվամիջոցները շարունակում են մնալ վարչախմբի ամբողջական վերահսկողության ներքո։

Այս փաստերը հանգամանալից ներկայացված են բազմաթիվ միջազգային և տեղական զեկույցներում, ներառյալ վերջերս հրապարակված ԱՄՆ Պետդեպարտամենտի և Human Rights Watch իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպության տարեկան զեկույցներում։

Ցավալիորեն Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի զեկույցում փաստացի նյութի փոխարեն տեղ են գտել բազմաթիվ փիլիսոփայական զեղումներ և անտեղի տեսական սոցիալ-քաղաքական վերլուծություններ, որոնք որևէ կապ չունեն ՄԻՊ առաքելության հետ։ Անընդունելի են նաև ՄԻՊ այն բացատրությունները, թե այդ փաստերին նա անդրադարձել է արտահերթ զեկույցում։ Նախ. անցյալում փաստերին անդրադառնալը չի կարող հիմք ծառայել 2008թ. Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների ոլորտում ընդհանուր պատկերի աղավաղման համար։ Երկրորդ` արհամարված են նաև արտահերթ զեկույցից հետո տեղի ունեցած օրինախախտումներն ու հանցագործությունները։ Մասնավորապես, հակառակ ՄԻՊ կողմից հրապարակայնորեն տրված խոստումների, գնահատական չի տրված քաղաքական դատավարություններին։

Իշխանության ռեպրեսիվ բնույթին վերաբերող ցաքուցրիվ փաստերը վերագրված են հնուց ժառանգած համակարգին, իսպառ բացառվել է իշխող վարչախմբի քաղաքական կամքի գործոնը և պատասխանատվությունը։ Ուստի` Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանն ըստ էության ստանձնել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչախմբի փաստաբանի դերը։ Որդեգրելով նման կեցվածք` Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը փաստացիորեն դարձել է ռեպրեսիվ քաղաքական համակարգը սպասարկող իստիտուտ, որ նպատակ ունի «անաչառ» գնահատողի հանդերձանքով ստեղծել ժողովրդավարական գործընթացների իմիտացիա։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը ցավով արձանագրում է, որ նման կեցվածքով Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը ստանձնում է պատասխանատվություն ռեժիմի կողմից իրագործված ապօրինությունների համար և դրանով ծանր հարված հասցնում Հայաստանում օմբուդսմենի ինստւտուտի հեղինակությանն ու առաքելությանը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի տարեկան զեկույցի վերաբերյալ


Իսկ էսօր համ էլ դատախազությունն էր զեկույցից շատ վիրավորված հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկել…

Դե դատախազությանը սկզբունքորեն կարելի հասկանալ: Իրենց տեսանկյունից Հայաստանում մարդ չկա, որ մարդու իրավունքների խնդիր լինի, հըլը մի հատ էլ դրա պաշտպանի կարիք լինի…

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ էսօր համ էլ դատախազությունն էր զեկույցից շատ վիրավորված հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկել…
> 
> Դե դատախազությանը սկզբունքորեն կարելի հասկանալ: Իրենց տեսանկյունից Հայաստանում մարդ չկա, որ մարդու իրավունքների խնդիր լինի, հըլը մի հատ էլ դրա պաշտպանի կարիք լինի…


Հա, բավական համոզիչ էր դատախազության հայտարարությունը, մանավանդ վերջին պարբերությունը.



> Մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով հանդես գալը եւ այդ ճանապարհով արհեստականորեն պաշտպանի  իր աշխատանքի արժեվորումը հարիր չէ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի ինստիտուտին, եւ ամենեւին էլ չի խոսում պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մասին: Կարծում ենք ինքնահաստատման ճանապարհը պաշտպանն  արդեն վաղուց  պետք է անցած լիներ:


Հիշեցնեմ, սա պետական ինստիտուտի պաշտոնական հերքում-հայտարարություն է: Իսկ կոնկրետ կոնգրեսի տարածած հայտարարության կետերը լրիվ ճիշտ են և երբ երեկ ես ուսումնասիրում ՄԻՊ-ի զեկույցը նույն բաները վրդովմունքով նկատել եմ: ՄԻՊ-ը չեմ պնդի, որ իշխանության խաղն է խաղում, բայց որ առնվազն վախենում է իրականության մասին բարձրաձայնել՝ ակնհայտ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիշեցնեմ, սա պետական ինստիտուտի պաշտոնական հերքում-հայտարարություն է: Իսկ կոնկրետ կոնգրեսի տարածած հայտարարության կետերը լրիվ ճիշտ են և երբ երեկ ես ուսումնասիրում ՄԻՊ-ի զեկույցը նույն բաները վրդովմունքով նկատել եմ: ՄԻՊ-ը չեմ պնդի, որ իշխանության խաղն է խաղում, բայց որ առնվազն վախենում է իրականության մասին բարձրաձայնել՝ ակնհայտ է:


Դե դատախազի կարծիքով ՄԻՊ-ն էլ պտի լիներ դատախազության ձագը, որ պեչատեր դատախազության կարած գործերի տակ, այնպես ինչպես ասենք ԱԺ-ն է պաչատում Նախագահականի կամ կառավարության օրինագծերը…  

Իրենք տերերն են, իրենց հակառակ բան ասել, առավել ևս քննադատել չի կարելի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիշեցնեմ, սա պետական ինստիտուտի պաշտոնական հերքում-հայտարարություն է: Իսկ կոնկրետ կոնգրեսի տարածած հայտարարության կետերը լրիվ ճիշտ են և երբ երեկ ես ուսումնասիրում ՄԻՊ-ի զեկույցը նույն բաները վրդովմունքով նկատել եմ: ՄԻՊ-ը չեմ պնդի, որ իշխանության խաղն է խաղում, բայց որ առնվազն վախենում է իրականության մասին բարձրաձայնել՝ ակնհայտ է:


Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, մեր ՄԻՊ-ը իմ վրա մորթացու հավի տպավորություն է թողնում, երկու քարի արանքում: 

ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ տեղ գտած տողերն այն մասին, որ ցաք ու ցրիվ է, փիլիսոփայական զեղումներ կան և այլն, միանշանակ ճիշտ է: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ՄԻՊ-ն, ասել է թե մորթացու հավը, այս պահին սրանից ավել բան կարող էր անել: Բայց միայն այն, որ ՄԻՊ զեկույցից շատ դժգոհ է նաև դատախազությունը, արդեն խոսում է այն մասին, որ զեկույցն այնքան էլ վատը չէր:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, մեր ՄԻՊ-ը իմ վրա մորթացու հավի տպավորություն է թողնում, երկու քարի արանքում: 
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ տեղ գտած տողերն այն մասին, որ ցաք ու ցրիվ է, փիլիսոփայական զեղումներ կան և այլն, միանշանակ ճիշտ է: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ՄԻՊ-ն, ասել է թե մորթացու հավը, այս պահին սրանից ավել բան կարող էր անել: Բայց միայն այն, որ ՄԻՊ զեկույցից շատ դժգոհ է նաև դատախազությունը, արդեն խոսում է այն մասին, որ զեկույցն այնքան էլ վատը չէր:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ՄԻՊ-ի միայն մի խոսքը ինձ հերիք ա իր մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար: Երբ ինքը բացատրում էր, որ բանտարկյալներին քաղբանտարկյալ չի ասել ու չի էլ ասի, որ չասեն, թե ընդդիմադիր հայացք ունի: Սա ՄԻՊ-ի խոսք չի: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ով ինչ կասի, եթե ՄԻՊ-ի պարտավորությունն է մարդու իրավունքների, այդ թվում քաղբանտարկյալների իրավունքի պաշտպանությունը: Իսկ որ դատախազությունը դժգոհ է, նորմալ է, որովհետև ՄԻՊ-ը մեջտեղից ճղվեր էլ, չէր կարող ընդհանրապես բացասական չգրեր, իսկ ցանկացած բացասականը այսպիսի արձագանքի կարժանանար: Իսկ այ որ ինքը իրողությունից չափից ավելի քիչն է ներկայացրել, դա հո տեսնում ենք, վերջապես կույր չենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ որ դատախազությունը դժգոհ է, նորմալ է, որովհետև ՄԻՊ-ը մեջտեղից ճղվեր էլ, չէր կարող ընդհանրապես բացասական չգրեր, իսկ ցանկացած բացասականը այսպիսի արձագանքի կարժանանար:


Բռատ, համաձայն եմ գրածներիդ հետ: բայց մի իրականության մեջ, որտեղ ամեն մեկն իր պարտքն է համարում գովերգել ներկա իշխանություններին, հասրակական/պետական ինստիտուտի նույնիսկ թույլ քննադատությունը, որը դատախազությունում դժգոհություն է առաջացնում, այնքան էլ վատ քայլ չի: Մի երկրում, որտեղ ողջ դատական համակարգը վերածվել է կոռումպացված պատժիչ մեքենայի (իսկ դատարանների պարտավորությունն էլ արդարադատություն իրականացնելն է, այնպես ինչպես ՄԻՊ-ինը մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանելը) ՄԻՊ-ից սրանից ավել սպասել չէր էլ կարելի: Վերջին հաշվով հավը հավ, բայց կամիկաձե չի էլի: Ասածս ինչ է, զեկույցը թույլ է, իրականությունն ամբողջությամ չի արտացոլում, ՀԱԿ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է արձանագրել իր հայտարարության մեջ, բայց սրանից ավել էս խեղճ հարիֆը չէր էլ կարող անել:

----------


## Chuk

> Բռատ, համաձայն եմ գրածներիդ հետ: բայց մի իրականության մեջ, որտեղ ամեն մեկն իր պարտքն է համարում գովերգել ներկա իշխանություններին, հասրակական/պետական ինստիտուտի նույնիսկ թույլ քննադատությունը, որը դատախազությունում դժգոհություն է առաջացնում, այնքան էլ վատ քայլ չի: Մի երկրում, որտեղ ողջ դատական համակարգը վերածվել է կոռումպացված պատժիչ մեքենայի (իսկ դատարանների պարտավորությունն էլ արդարադատություն իրականացնելն է, այնպես ինչպես ՄԻՊ-ինը մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանելը) ՄԻՊ-ից սրանից ավել սպասել չէր էլ կարելի: Վերջին հաշվով հավը հավ, բայց կամիկաձե չի էլի: Ասածս ինչ է, զեկույցը թույլ է, իրականությունն ամբողջությամ չի արտացոլում, ՀԱԿ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է արձանագրել իր հայտարարության մեջ, բայց սրանից ավել էս խեղճ հարիֆը չէր էլ կարող անել:


Չէ, ձյաձ, թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել: Համենայն դեպս ԱՄՆ պետ.դեպ-ի ու Human Wrights-ի ֆոնին ես ավելին էի սպասում: Այսինքն իր համար կանաչ լույսը լրիվ բաց էր: Բայց դե մարուն ճնշելու շատ մեխանիզմներ կան, ոնց տեսնում ենք:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը*

Կալանավայրում կտրուկ վատացել է քաղբանտարկյալ Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի առողջական վիճակը: Արդեն երրորդ օրն է, նա ունի բարձր ջերմություն եւ արյան բարձր ճնշում, ինչը մարտի 11-ին դատարան կանչված շտապ օգնության բժիշկները որակել են որպես ՚հիպերտոնիկ կրիզՙ: Ընդ որում՝ այս վիճակում նրան ստիպել են հաջորդ օրերին մասնակցել դատական նիստերին: Գ. Ոսկերչյանը 3 տարի առաջ արդեն մի անգամ թոքի ինֆարկտ է տարել: Մտավախություն կա, որ այս պայմաններում այն կրկնվելու հավանականություն ունի: Կալանավայրում բացակայում են նրան պատշաճ բուժօգնություն ցուցաբերելու հնարավորությունները: Պահանջում ենք, որ Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանին տեղափոխեն այնպիսի հիվանդանոց, որտեղ հնարավոր կլինի ստանալ որակյալ մասնագիտացված ստացիոնար բուժօգնություն:

Նույնպիսի խոշտանգման է շարունակում ենթարկվել նաեւ քաղբանտարկյալ Շանթ Հարությունյանը, որի առողջական վիճակի մասին ահազանգվել է օրեր առաջ: Չնայած դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոցի հոգեբուժական ծառայության բժիշկի տված համապատասխան տեղեկանքին, դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանը նրան ոչ թե ստացիոնար բուժման, այլ փորձաքննության ենթարկելու որոշում է կայացրել, բայց նույնիսկ դա մինչ օրս չի իրականացվել: Ըստ էության վատացել են նաեւ այլ քաղբանտարկյալների առողջական վիճակը, որոնց բողոքները որեւէ ուշադրության չեն արժանացել:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն այս ամենը համարում է վարչախմբի հրահանգով քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ կազմակերպված հալածանք, նրանց նկատմամբ դատաստանի յուրօրինակ ձեւ: Անկախ պատճառներից, սա Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի 3-րդ հոդվածով համարվում է խոշտանգում:

Մենք պահանջում ենք անհապաղ վերջ տալ քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ կիրառվող խոշտանգումներին, ապահովել անհրաժեշտ եւ որակյալ բուժօգնություն: Նրանց այսօրվա առողջական ծանր վիճակի եւ հետագա վատթարացման ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է վարչախմբի ու անձամբ Սերժ Սարգսյանի վրա:

*՚Վտանգված է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի կյանքըՙ*

Մարտի 13-ին քաղբանտարկյալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի հերթական դատական նիստի ավարտին, այն բանից հետո, երբ նա հայտարարել է, որ իր ճառը տարբերվելու է պաշտպանների խոսքից եւ լինելու ինքնատիպ, նրան ապօրինաբար, խախտելով վարույթն իրականացնող մարմնի որոշումը, ոստիկանության կողմից ըստ էության առեւանգվել եւ ՚Վարդաշենՙ ՔԿ հիմնարկի փոխարեն տարվել է Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության մեկուսարան: Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը չի բացառում, որ Ջհանգիրյանի հայտարարությանը հետեւած այս գործողությունը կապված է այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ նա, որպես դատախազ, տեւական ժամանակ վարել է ՚հոկտեմբերի 27ՙ-ի գործը: Մենք համարում ենք, որ վտանգված է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի կյանքը, պահանջում ենք նրան անհապաղ վերադարձնել ՚Վարդաշենՙ ՔԿՀ եւ պաշտոնական բացատրություն տալ կատարված ապօրինության վերաբերյալ:

----------

Kuk (14.03.2009), Աբելյան (16.03.2009), Հայկօ (15.03.2009), Մարկիզ (14.03.2009), Տրիբուն (14.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
ՖԻՆԱՆՍԱԿԱՆ ՃԳՆԱԺԱՄԸ ԵՒ ԱՌՈՂՋԱՊԱՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
*
Համաշխարհային ահագնացող ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը սպառնում է նաեւ սոցիալական ոլորտին, բնակչության առողջության և առողջապահական համակարգին։ Այդ են վկայում միջազգային հեղինակավոր առողջապահական կազմակերպությունների վերլուծությունները եւ իրականացող կանխատեսումները։ Առաջին հերթին վտանգված են եկամուտի ցածր մակարդակ եւ մինչեւ վերջ չձեւավորված շուկայական հարաբերություններ ունեցող երկրները։ Այս մտահոգությամբ է, որ Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության (ԱՀԿ) գլխավոր տնօրենը նախորդ տարվա նոյեմբերի 12-ին հանդես եկավ «Համաշխարհային ֆինանսական և տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը առողջապահության համակարգի վրա» կոչ- ուղերձով` հասցեագրված աշխարհի պետությունների կառավարություններին եւ քաղաքական ղեկավարներին։ Իսկ սույն թվականի հունվարի 21-ին ԱՀԿ-ն հրապարակեց «Ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը և գլոբալ առողջապահությունը» թեմայով խորհրդատվական զեկույց, որում կոչ է արվում պետությունների ղեկավարներին առավել զգոն գտնվել եւ սոցիալական ցնցումներից զերծ մնալու համար թույլ չտալ, որ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետևանքների բեռ ընկնի առողջապահության վրա։

Հայաստանի իշխանություններն անհաղորդ են մնում ինչպես նշված կոչերին, այնպես էլ առկա այն իրավիճակին, երբ ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը սպառնում է վերաճել սոցիալականի։ Ճանաչելով քաղաքացու առողջությունը որպես ինքնին բացարձակ արժեք, նաեւ գնահատելով այն որպես ազգային անվտանգության եւ տնտեսության արտադրողականության ապահովման հիմք եւ պայման, հրամայաբար անհրաժեշտ ենք համարում

• խթանել եւ պաշտպանել ներդրումները սոցիալական, մասնավորապես առողջապահության ոլորտում,

• ապահովել սոցիալապես առավել խոցելի բնակչության իրավունքները առողջապահության ոլորտում,

• ոչ թե դեկլարատիվ այլ իրապես ապահովել սոցիալական արդարության սկզբունքը առողջապահության ոլորտում,

• ապահովել ֆինանսական առանց այդ էլ սուղ ռեսուրսների արդյունավետ ու նպատակային օգտագործում` կտրուկ բարձրացնելով ծախսերի վերահսկելիությունը, ինչին կնպաստի բուժհիմնարկներում պետական պատվերի տեղադրման մրցույթային կարգի ներդրումը։

Ըստ այսմ՝ Հայաստանի կառավարությունը պարտավոր է անհապաղ վերանայել իր գործունեության ծրագիրը, ինչպես նաև 2009 թ-ին առողջապահական պետական նպատակային ծրագրերը, հրաժարվելով Հայաստանն առողջապահական տարածաշրջանային կենտրոն դարձնելու ամպագորգոռ, անժամանակ հայտարարություններից՝ այն համահունչ դարձնելով առկա մարտահրավերներին և ստեղծված իրավիճակին։ Իշխանությունները պարտավոր են օր առաջ վերանայել 2009թ. ՀՀ պետական բյուջեն եւ, թույլ չտալով սոցիալական կարիքների` առողջապահության, կրթության, սոցիալական ապահովման ծախսերի բացարձակ թվերի կրճատում՝ կատարել ծախսերի որոշակի վերաբաշխում։ Մասնավորապես, բյուջեի առողջապահության ծախսերում

• անդրադառնալ դեղագործական ապրանքների (3,095 մլրդ դրամ) ու բժշկական սարքերի և սարքավորումների (1,728 մլրդ դրամ) ձեռքբերման ծախսերին, ապահովելով դրանց ուղղորդումը բնակչության առավել անապահով խավերի կարիքներին,

• հաշվի առնելով դրամի արժեզրկման պայմաններում դեղամիջոցների գների արդեն իսկ առկա մոտ 20 տոկոս աճը, ինչի արդյունքում աճում են բժշկական օգնության ծառայությունների գները եւ ստեղծում է հավելյալ ծանրություն բնակչության ծախսերում, փոխարինել վկայագրված դեղորայքի բյուջետային գնումները համանման(գեներիկ) դեղորայքի գնումներով, որոնք անհամեմատ մատչելի են ու որակի առումով ընդունելի,

• նվազագույնի հասցնել առողջապահական օբեկտների հիմնանորոգման (1,212 մլրդ դրամ) եւ շինարարության (218 մլն դրամ) համար նախատեսված ծախսերը, թողնելով միայն անխուսափելիները,

• ամբողջությամբ վերացնել հանրապետությունից դուրս բուժման ուղեգրված հիվանդների ճանապարհածախսի փոխհատուցման (40,365 մլն դրամ) բյուջեում ամրագրված անհասկանալի ծախսերը։

Իշխանությունները պարտավոր են հանդես գալ սոցիալական, մասնավորապես, առողջապահության ոլորտի վրա ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը մեղմելու հստակ ծրագրով եւ ոչ թե պատասխանատվություն չենթադրող տեսական վերլուծություններով կամ առանձին անձանց կողմից կատարվող բարեգործության գովաբանմամբ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
առողջապահության և սոցիալական հարցերի հանձնախումբ

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
Շանթ Հարությունյանի մասին*

Ավազակապետական իշխանություններն իրենց հարազատ ԿԳԲ-ական ոգով շարունակում են թշնամի համարել Ազատ Մարդուն և փորձում նրանցից ազատվել ցանկացած միջոցներով։ Այդ են վկայում տասնյակ քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, ընտրակեղծիքները, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարումները, համակարգային բնույթ ստացած մարտիմեկյան սպանդը։ Տեսնելով, սակայն, իրենց գործադրած ջանքերի անարդյունավետությունը` իշխող վարչակարգը գործի է դնում խորհրդային կայսրության զինանոցի ևս մեկ անբարոյական զենք, այն է` հոգեկան հիվանդի գործ սարքելով վարկաբեկել անձին, լռեցնել, մեկուսացնել հոգեբուժարանում։

Մասնավորապես, այսօր այս սցենարն են կիրառում քաղաբանտարկյալ Շանթ Հարությունյանի նկատմամբ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Երիտասարդական խորհուրդը դատապարտում է իշխանությունների գործելաոճը և հետևողական է լինելու Շանթ Հարությունյանին «չեզոքացնելու» գործին լծված դատավորների, դատաբժշկական փորձագետների և դրան առնչվող այլ պաշտոնատար անձանց օրենքով պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու հարցում։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Երիտասարդական Խորհուրդ*

----------

Աբելյան (20.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն
Արման Բաբաջանյանի վերաբերյալ*
26.03.2009

«Ժամանակ» թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Արման Բաբաջանյանի նկատմամբ «Պատիժը կրելուց պայմանական-վաղաժամկետ ազատելու, պատժի չկրած մասն ավելի մեղմ պատժատեսակով փոխարինելու հարցերով անկախ հանձնաժողովի» մարտի 20-ի հրապարակած որոշումը վարչախմբին ճշգրիտ բնորոշող մի փաստ է։ Նրանք կեղծում են ոչ միայն համապետական ընտրությունները, այլև ընդամենը 7 հոգուց բաղկացած հանձնաժողովի քվեարկության արդյունքը։ Նման ճղճիմ հրահանգ տվողները այս փաստով փայլուն ապացուցում են, որ Արման Բաբաջանյանի ազատազրկումը միայն քաղաքական դրդապատճառներ է ունեցել։ Դա նաև ապտակ է հիշյալ «անկախ» հանձնաժողովին և նրա անդամներից յուրաքանչյուրի ստորացում։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է խայտառակ այս փաստը և հերթական անգամ արձանագրում, որ այսօրինակ ցինիկ կամայականությունները, որ սպառնում են Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու, ավազակապետական վարչախմբի անբաժանելի որակն են, և դրանցից կարելի է ազատվել միայն իրենից՝ վարչախմբից ազատվելու միջոցով:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Գերմանիայի Դաշնության արտաքին գերատեսչության պետքարտուղար Գերնոտ Էրլերի գլխավորած պատվիրակությանը:

Ինչպես հայտնում են Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի գրաենյակից' պատվիրակության կազմում էին Բունդեսթագի գերմանահարավկովկասյան խորհրդարանական խմբի ղեկավար Շտեֆան Ռայխեն և ԳԴՀ արտաքին գերատեսչության Կենտրոնական Ասիայի և Հարավային Կովկասի երկրների բաժնի աշխատակցուհի Աննա Լյութերը:

Հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվել են ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամին, Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության հաստատման և առաջիկա քաղաքապետական ընտրություններին առնչվող հարցեր: Կարծիքներ են փոխանակվել նաև ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության և հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման վերաբերյալ:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են նաև ՀՀ-ում ԳԴՀ արտակարգ և լիազոր դեսպան Անդրեա-Յոանա Մարիա Վիկտորինը և ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը:

_Այս մասին հաղորդում է Ա1+-ը_

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
31.03.2009

ԵԽԽՎ առաջիկա նստաշրջանին ընդառաջ, որտեղ պատասխան պետք է տրվի քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման հետ կապված խնդրին, վարչախումբը որոշել է բազմազանություն մտցնել իր աշխատաոճում, մասնավորապես, սադրանքների կազմակերպել քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ՝ դիմելով նաեւ քրեական տարրերի օգնությանը։ Մարտի 27-ին նման մի սադրանք է կազմակերպվել Արթիկի կալանավայրում պահվող քաղբանտարկյալներ Պետրոս Մակեյանի եւ Հարություն Ուռուտյանի նկատմամբ՝ որպես գործիք օգտագործելով հարեւան բանտախցերից մեկի քրեական հանցագործներին՝ արանց մեջ կոնֆլիկտ հրահրելով։ Ընդ որում վերջիններս մինչ այժմ միայն առանձնակի պատկառանքով են վերաբերել քաղբանտարկյալներին։ Իսկ մարտի 31-ին, ժամը 13-15-ի ընթացքում («զբոսանքի» ժամեր), օգտվելով այն հանգամանքից, որ քաղբանտարկյալները բացակայել են խցից, բանտի 6 աշխատողներ, ռեժիմի պետի գլխավորությամբ, ապօրինի խուզարկություն են անցկացրել Պ. Մակեյանի եւ Հ. Ուռուտյանի բանտախցում։

Նկատի ունենալով, որ այսօրինակ դեպքեր մինչ այժմ այս կալանավայրում չեն եղել, պետք է ենթադրել, որ կալանավայրի ադմինիստրացիան նման գործողությունների դիմելու հրահանգ է ստացել իր անմիջական վերադասից՝ կալանավայրերի վարչության պետ Աշոտ Գիզիրյանից։ Քաղբանտարկյալների «կյանքը դժվարացնելու» այսօրինակ վարքագիծ վարչախումբը որդեգրել էր նաեւ ԵԽԽՎ ձմեռային նստաշրջանին նախորդող օրերին՝ նպատակ ունենալով հոգեբանական ճնշումների միջոցով նրանցից ներման խնդրագրեր կորզել։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, դատապարտելով վարչախմբի ճղճիմ վարքագիծը, միաժամանակ պահանջում է, որպեսզի վերոհիշյալ խնդրով անհապաղ զբաղվի ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը, իսկ դատախազությունը սույն հրապարակումն ընդունի որպես հայտարարություն կատարված հանցագործության մասին։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (01.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
երդմնակալության 1 տարվա վերաբերյալ*
08.04.2009

Ապրիլի 9-ին լրանում է Հայաստանում հաստատված ավազակապետական ռեժիմի երկրորդ պարագլուխ Ս. Սարգսյանի այսպես կոչված պաշտոնավարման՝ էկզոտիկ երդմնակալության 1 տարին։ Երդմնակալություն, որ իշխանության բռնազավթիչը համարձակվեց իրականացնել միայն ամայության մեջ՝ Երեւանի կենտրոնը մի քանի կիլոմետր շառավղով մարդազերծելով ու զինված ուժերի աչալուրջ հսկողությամբ։

Պաշտոնավարման մեկ տարվա ընթացքում Ս. Սարգսյանը՝

 Չպատժելով ընտրությունների ժամանակ հարյուրավոր օրինախախտներին ու իրական հանցագործներին, ընդհակառակը՝ բոլորին առնելով պաշտպանության տակ, ապացուցեց, որ նաեւ ինքն է եղել փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրախախտումների դժոխային մեխանիզմի ստեղծողներից ու հրահանգողներից մեկը։ Ամեն ինչ արեց պարտակելու համար 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում խաղաղ ցուցարարների բարբարոսական ջարդը, նույն օրը երեկոյան ինքնաբուխ խաղաղ հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների արյունալի սպանդը։ Միայն նրա հրամանով է, որ հնարավոր էր քրեական գործ անգամ չհարուցել զոհված 10 քաղաքացիների մահվան փաստով։ Դրանով նա ապացուցեց, որ ինքը ոչ միայն տեղյակ, այլ առնվազն համահեղինակ է եղել պետական ու ազգային այդ խայտառակության կազմակերպմանը։ Շարունակում է պատանդ պահել 55 քաղբանտարկյալների՝ չխորշելով այդ նպատակի համար մինչեւ վերջ վարկաբեկել, ծաղր ու ծանակի առարկա դարձնել ողջ դատական համակարգը, հանցավոր գործողությունների մղել տասնյակ դատավորների, դատախազների, քննիչների, ոստիկանների։ Նրա հրահանգով իրավապահ մարմինները հետապնդումների, հալածանքների ու տեռորի են ենթարկել տասնյակ հազարավոր քաղաքացիների, շատերին զրկել աշխատանքից ու կենսամիջոցներից, ինչով ապացուցել է իր՝ զբաղեցրած պաշտոնին անվայել քստմնելի մանրախնդրությունը։ Նոր մակարդակի է բարձրացրել տնտեսության մենաշնորհացումը, միաժամանակ սկսել է սեփականության վերաբաշխման մի գործընթաց՝ երկուսն էլ չափազանց վտանգավոր առանց այն էլ ռեսուրսներով թույլ ու ճգնաժամի ճիրաններում հայտնված երկրի տնտեսության համար։ Տնտեսական աղետի եզրին են հասել հարյուրավոր միջին, հազարավոր մանր գործարարներ, տասնյակ հազարավոր անհատ ձեռներեցներ։ Ամեն օր հազարավոր մարդիկ կորցնում են նվազագույն կենսապահովման միջոցներ հայթայթելու հնարավորությունը։ Երբ ամբողջ աշխարհում գների աննախադեպ անկում է, Հայաստանում գների նույնպիսի բարձրացում է. շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ ապօրինի ու հանցավոր իր իշխանությունը դատապարտված է, Ս. Սարգսյանի վարչախումբը ինքնամոռաց տրվել է վերջին թալանին ու կողոպուտին՝ դրանով նաեւ վրեժ լուծելով իրեն ոչ մի կերպ չընդունող մի ողջ ժողովրդից։ Հայաստանը ոչ միայն շարունակում է մնալ ԵԽԽՎ-ի մոնիտորինգի տակ, այլեւ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում վաստակել է իշխանության համար խայտառակ երեք բանաձեւ, որոնք հողին են հավասարեցնում երկրի միջազգային վարկը։ Սեփական իշխանությունը օր ավելի պահելու համար Ս. Սարգսյանը միջազգային աճուրդի է հանել երկրի ազգային շահերը։ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը հասցվել է մի վիճակի, երբ կա՜մ ստիպված պետք է լինի ստորագրել կարգավորման՝ մինչ այս եղած հնարավոր տարբերակներից ամենաանբարենպաստը, կա՜մ երկիրը ներքաշել կործանարար պատերազմի մեջ։ Նույնպիսի աճուրդի է հանվել նաեւ Հայկական ցեղասպանության խնդիրը. համաձայնելով այդ խնդրով պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու՝ տարիներ առաջ Թուրքիայի կողմից արված անհեթեթ առաջարկին, Ս. Սարգսյանն ըստ էության կասկածի տակ առավ 1915 թ. Ցեղասպանության փաստը՝ մի կողմից անհարմար դրության մեջ դնելով այն պետականորեն ընդունած շատ պետությունների, մյուս կողմից՝ խափանեց հետագա հնարավոր ճանաչումները։
Այսպիսով, մեկ տարվա ընթացքում Ս. Սարգսյանը լիակատար կրախի է մատնվել ներքին քաղաղաքական ասպարեզում. մարդու իրավունքների հազարավոր խախտումները, պետական մարմինների ապօրինությունների խրախճանքը, անիշխանության ծավալվող երեւույթները, անպատիժ սպանությունները, վարչախմբի քրեականացման խորացումը նրա դեմ են տրամադրել ողջ հասարակությանը։ Նա նույնպիսի կրախի է մատնվել նաեւ արտաքին քաղաքական ասպարեզում՝ երկիրը ու նրա շահերը դարձնելով մանրադրամ մեծ պետությունների բարդ հարաբերություններում։ Երկու դեպքում էլ նրա ՙձեռքբերումները՚ տասնապատիկ բավարար են մարդկային ու քաղաքական տարրական արժանապատվություն ունեցող գործչի համար՝ ընդունել ահռելի ձախողումնեը եւ հրաժարական տալ:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2009), Norton (08.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հարձակում Հյուսային Պողոտայում*
08.04.2009թ.

Այսօր, ժամը 18.00-ի սահմաններում ոստիկանության ՊՊԾ և հատուկ ջոկատի ստորաբաժանումները շրջապատել են Հյուսիսային պողոտան` ապօրինաբար արգելելով քաղաքացիների մուտքը այնտեղ։ Այս ընթացքում խոչընդոտվել է նաև լրագրողների աշխատանքը։ Այս ամենն ուղեկցվել է քաղաքացիներին նկատմամբ բռնություններով։

Այս պահի դրությամբ ապօրինաբար ոստիկանություն են տարվել 8 քաղաքացիներ, որոնց թվում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։

*Լրացում*
Այս պահի դրությամբ ոստիկանություն են տարվել հետևյալ անձինք.

Վահագն Գևորգյան
Գևորգ Բոյաջյան
Մարիամ Պողոսյան
Ալլա Սարդարյան
Սվետլանա Միքայելյան
Վալենտինա Միրզոյան
Արայիկ Միրզոյան
Անահիտ Գրիգորյան
Արմեն Թովմասյան
Լևոն Զուրաբյան

*Լրացում*
Ոստիկանություն է տարվել նաև Աշոտ Թադևոսյանը։ Այս պահի դրությամբ Հյուսիսային պողոտայից ոստիկանություն է տարվել 11 անձ։
Լրացում

*Լրացում*
Երեւանի ավագանու եւ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին ընդառաջ, սարսափած հասարակական համատարած անվստահության մթնոլորտից, անհանգստացած նորանոր սոցիալական խմբերի մեջ օր-օրի մեծացող դժգհությունից, վարչախումբը որոշել է ժամկետից մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ սկսել իր թեկնածուի նախընտրական միջոցառումները։ Այդ շրջանակներում ապրիլի 7-ին՝ Մայրության ու գեղեցկության օրը ոստիկանական շարասյունը անմիջապես հարձակվեցին Հյուսիսային պողոտայում ամեն օր «քաղաքական զբոսանքի» եկած մարդկանց վրա, երբ նրանք տոնի առիթով փուչիկներ թողեցին երկինք «Ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան» վտանգավոր կարգախոսով։ Պետականությանը եւ կայունությանը սպառնացող ազատության եւ անկախության վտանգը կանխելու համար հաջորդ օրը՝ ապրիլի 8-ին նույն ոստիկանական շարասյուները ամուր փակել էին «Հյուսիսային պողոտան» երկու կողմից։ Չբավարարվելով դրանով ու կատարելով «վերեւից» եկած հրահանգը, նրանք փորձեցին ցրել այստեղ հավաքված մարդկանց։ Որպես կանխարգելիչ միջոց, ինչպես մեկ տարի առաջ այս օրերին, նրանք ոստիկանութուն «բերման ենթարկեցին» 10 ակտիվիստների, այդ թվում նաեւ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանին։ Այս ընթացքում դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկվել նաեւ «Ա1+» գործակալության լրագրող Դավիթ Ջալալյանը, որն ավելի ուշ հոսպիտալացվել է։ Զուգահեռաբառ կոպտորեն խոչընդոտվել են մի շարք այլ լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների աշխատանքը։

Սակայն այս ամենի հետեւանքը եղավ այն, որ կրկնապատկված քանակով «զբոսնողները» ամբողջ երեք ժամ տպավորիչ ցույցեր կազմակերպեցին Թումանյան, Տերյան, Սայաթ-Նովա փողոցներում՝ վանկարկելով Շարժման կարգախոսները, ինչին ոգեւորությամբ միանում էին անցորդները ու մեքենաների վարորդները։ Երբ վերջնականապես ակնհայտ դարձավ նախապես ծրագրված «միջոցառման» տապալումը, Կենտրոնի ոստիկանության բաժնում շուրջ երկու ժամ պահելուց հետո ազատ արձակեցին նաեւ այստեղ «բերման ենթարկվածներին՝ ներողություն խնդրելով «թյուրիմացության համար»։

Անցած մեկ տարվա ընթացքում սա տասնյակ փորձերից հերթականն էր՝ Հյուսիսային պողոտայի ամենօրյա «քաղաքական զբոսանքները» դադարեցնելու համար։ Այդ փորձերը տեղի են ունենում հատկապես այն ժամանակ, երբ վարչախումբը վախենում է ինչ որ բանից։ Եւ ամեն անգամ նման անհաջող փորձից հետո մարդկանց մեջ բնական մի մղումով մեծանում է երեկոյան այստեղ զբոսնելու անդիմադրելի ցանկությունը։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը խորուրդ է տալիս իշխանություններին հաշտվել արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տարի քննություն բռնած իրողության հետ, իսկ հայրենի ոստիկաններին կոչ է անում չկատարել իրենց տրված ապօրինի, մարդու իրավունքները ոտնահարող հրահանգները։

*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Kuk (09.04.2009), Norton (10.04.2009), Հայկօ (09.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մամլո հաղորդագրություն*
09.04.2009թ.

Այսօր կրկին ժամը 18.00-ի սահմաններում ոստիկանության ՊՊԾ և հատուկ ջոկատի ստորաբաժանումները շրջապատել են Հյուսիսային պողոտան` ապօրինաբար արգելելով քաղաքացիների մուտքը այնտեղ: Կրկին խոչընդոտվել է նաև լրագրողների աշխատանքը:

Այս պահի դրությամբ ապօրինաբար ոստիկանություն են տարվել 2 քաղաքացիներ.
Աշոտ Թադևոսյան
Մխիթար Հարությունյան

----------


## Chuk

*Կոչ*

*ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ՀԱՄԱՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻՆԵՐ,*
Ահա քանի օր է, ինչ Երեւանի փողոցներում տեղի են ունենում բացահայտ ապօրինություններ։ Քաղաքի կենտրոնում ոստիկանական ստորաբաժանումները կոպտորեն խախտում են մարդկանց ազատ տեղաշարժվելու եւ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում զբոսնելու իրավունքը։ Երեկոյան ժամը 18-ից եկեք մեզ հետ զբոսնելու Հյուսիսային պողոտայում, եթե չեք ուզում, որ ամեն մի երեւանցու մարդկային արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող այս «կարգուկանոնը» հաստատվի նաեւ ձեր փողոցում եւ ամբողջ քաղաքում։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

_

Չգիտեմ, թե ով ոնց, բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում հանդուրժել այս բացահայտ անօրինականությունը և իմ ընկերները վաղն իմ հետ միասին կարող են զբոսնել Հյուսիսային պողոտայում: Ես վաղը ժամը 18:00-ի կողմերը կիջնեմ այնտեղ, զբոսնելու և ցույց տալու, որ չեմ պատրաստվում հանդուրժել իշխանությունների կամայականություններն ու ապօրինությունները:
Արտակ Հարությունյան_

----------

Ambrosine (15.04.2009), Kuk (13.04.2009), Mephistopheles (14.04.2009), murmushka (13.04.2009), Norton (14.04.2009), Rammer (14.04.2009), Աբելյան (14.04.2009), Արշակ (14.04.2009), Տրիբուն (14.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես. աստիճանական ձևավորում իբրև ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն
Չուկ իսկ երբ՞ «աստիճանական ձեւակերպումը » կավարտվի եւ երբ՞  ալտերնատիվ միտքը դուրս կգա քաղաքական շրջանառությունից : :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես. աստիճանական ձևավորում իբրև ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն
> Չուկ իսկ երբ՞ «աստիճանական ձեւակերպումը » կավարտվի եւ երբ՞  ալտերնատիվ միտքը դուրս կգա քաղաքական շրջանառությունից :


Մեղապարտ, միասին ականատես կլինենք այդ  պահին: Իսկ թե երբ, էական չի, կարևորը որ լինի ու որ բոլորս ձգտենք դրան: Ոչ թե հենց ՀԱԿ-ի այդ կարգավիճակին հասնելուն, այլ երկրում նորմալ, իրական կառավարության ձևավորվելուն:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ, միասին ականատես կլինենք այդ  պահին: Իսկ թե երբ, էական չի, կարևորը որ լինի ու որ բոլորս ձգտենք դրան: Ոչ թե հենց ՀԱԿ-ի այդ կարգավիճակին հասնելուն, այլ երկրում նորմալ, իրական կառավարության ձևավորվելուն:


էհ :Think:

----------


## Chuk

*ՆԱԽԸՆՏՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԻՄՆԱԴՐԱՄ*

Երեւանի ավագանու 2009թ-ի մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք ընտրություններին «ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ» դաշինքի նախընտրական քարոզչությունն իրականացնելու նպատակով ՀՀ Կենտրոնական Բանկում բացվել է հետեւյալ հաշվեհամարը.

ՀՀ Կենտրոնական Բանկ,

«ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ» դաշինք

հ.հ.103008000848

Նշված հաշվեհամարին մուծումներ կարող են կատարել ՀՀ քաղաքացիները եւ իրավաբանական անձինք`
ցանկացած բանկից, անդորրագրում պարտադիր նշելով հետեւյալ տեղեկությունը.
ա. ֆիզիկական անձինք - մուծողի անուն ազգանունը, հաշվառման հասցեն (առավելագույն գումարը` 50 000 ՀՀ դրամ)։

բ. Իրավաբանական անձինք - կազմակերպության պաշտոնական անվանումը, հասցեն (առավելագույն գումարը ` 150 000 ՀՀ դրամ)։

----------

Ambrosine (15.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ապեր մուծողը ինչ գրի, բանկում են գրում, հիմա ինչ-որ նոր կարգ են մտցրել, որ փոխանցում  անելիս նախ պետք է անձնագի ունենալ, հետո ինչ կա չկա գրում են .. ընդհուպ մինչև հեռախոսի համարը... 
Երևի հենց այդ պատճառով էլ արված է որ հասկանան թե ինչ "թաքնված" ֆինանսկան աղբյուրներ ունեք  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր մուծողը ինչ գրի, բանկում են գրում, հիմա ինչ-որ նոր կարգ են մտցրել, որ փոխանցում  անելիս նախ պետք է անձնագի ունենալ, հետո ինչ կա չկա գրում են .. ընդհուպ մինչև հեռախոսի համարը... 
> Երևի հենց այդ պատճառով էլ արված է որ հասկանան թե ինչ "*թաքնված" ֆինանսկան աղբյուրներ ունեք*


չէ  ընգեր, ընտրությունների համար է…

----------


## Chuk

*ԿՈՉ*

*Սիրելի Հայրենակիցներ*
Ապրիլի 24-ին լրանում է Մեծ եղեռնի՝ Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում և Արևմտյան Հայաստանում 1915 թվականին իրականացված Հայոց ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցը: Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը մեկուկես միլիոն անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակի այդ օրը դեպի Ծիծեռնակաբերդի հուշահամալիր իր երթը կսկսի ՀՅՈՒՍԻՍԱՅԻՆ ՊՈՂՈՏԱՅԻՑ, ԺԱՄԸ 12-ԻՆ: Մեր երթի հզորությունն ու միասնականությունը այս տարի կխորհրդանշի ոչ միայն մեր հարգանքի տուրքը նահատակների հիշատակին, այլև միահամուռ բողոքը վարչախմբի դեմ, որն իր տկարամիտ ու դավադիր քաղաքականությամբ կասկածի տակ է դնում Ցեղասպանության փաստը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*


_Ակումբցիներից շատերը ևս միանալու են Հյուսիսային պողոտայից մեկնարկվող այս երթին: Ովքեր որ կցանկանան միանալ մեզ, թող նշված ժամին լինեն Հյուսիսային պողոտայում կամ զանգերի միջոցով մեզ գտնեն:_

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Երեւանի տեղեկան ինքնակառավարման մարմինների՝ ավագանու եւ քաղաքապետի ընտրարշավը դեռ չսկսված, վարչախումբը կատարեց իր հերթական ապօրինությունը։ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը մերժել է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի՝ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում պաշտոնական ընտրարշավի օրերին ընտրողների հետ նախընտրական հանդիպումներ անցկացնելու թվով 11 հայտերը։ Սրանով կոպտորեն խախտվում են ՀՀ Սահմանադրության՝ ժողովրդի քաղաքական կամքի ձեւավորման եւ արտահայտման գործում կուսակցությունների իրավունքի (հոդվ. 7), ընտրության հավասարության (հոդվ.4), խաղաղ, առանց զենքի հավաքների ազատության (հոդվ. 29) դրույթները։ Սրանով կոպտորեն խախտվում են նաեւ ՀՀ Ընտրական օրենսգրքի 22 հոդվածի 2-րդ կետը, որն արգելում է պետեկան ծառայողներին՝ «իրենց վերապահված լիազորությունները (իրավունքները) գործադրել թեկնածուների միջեւ անհավասար պայմաններ ստեղծելու, կողմնակալություն ցուցադրելու միջոցով քաղաքացիների կամքի ազատ արտահայտման վրա ներգործելու նպատակով»։ Կոպտորեն խախտվում է նույն օրենսգրքի 21.1 հոդվածի 1-ին կետը, ըստ որի՝ պետական պաշտոնյաներին «արգելվում է պաշտոնական դիրքի ցանկացած չարաշահում՝ ընտրությունների ժամանակ առավելություն ստանալու համար։ Ընդ որում՝ այս բոլոր օրինախախտումները կատարում է հենց ներկայումս գործող քաղաքապետ եւ իշխանական Հանրապետական կուսակցությունից քաղաքապետի թեկնածու Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը՝ հօգուտ իրեն եւ ի վնաս իր միակ իրական հակառակորդ ընդդիմադիր ուժի։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ վարչախմբի սկսած բացահայտ ապօրինությունները վկայում են մի կողմից՝ նրանց թուլությունն ու սեփական քաղաքական ռեսուրսների չգոյությունը, մյուս կողմից՝ ահագնացող համաժողովրդական կամքի առջեւ նրանց սարսափը։ Անկախ իշխանական սադրանքներից ու հարուցած խոչընդոտներից, մենք շարունակելու ենք մեր պայքարը օրինական դաշտում եւ, հաղթելով Երեւանում, հասնելու ենք Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու մեր վերջնական նպատակին։

*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Chuk (27.04.2009), Mephistopheles (27.04.2009), murmushka (27.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԽԱՐԴԱՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Վարչախումբը ամեն օր նորանոր քայլերով մատնում է իր թուլությունն ու անվստահությունը Երեւանի քաղաքային իշխանությունների առաջիկա ընտրություններում։ Չվստահելով ընտրախախտումների ու ապօրինությունների իր իսկ ստեղծած մեքենայի աշխատանքի արդյունավետությանը՝ նա հորինում է նորանոր մեթոդներ՝ իր պարտությունը ինչ-որ կերպ կանխելու համար։ Ինչպես միշտ, դրանք որքան նենգ են, նույնքան՝ պարզունակ։ ՀՀ ոստիկանապետը որոշել է ապրիլի 29-ից մինչեւ մայիսի 29-ը հանրապետությունում թմրանյութերի ու ապօրինի զենքի որոնման ու բռնագրավման միամսյակ հայտարարել։ Սա ո՛չ խորհրդային ժամանակների «բարի ավանդույթի» վերականգնում է, ո՛չ էլ նշված ասպարեզներում ինչ-որ արտակարգ դրություն է երկրում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ նման միջոցառում ձեռնարկողը այդ մասին չպետք է հրապարակավ հայտարարի՝ դրանով իսկ նախապես զգուշացնելով նման օրինախախտներին։ Ժամկետի ճշգրիտ համընկնումը Երեւանի ընտրությունների նախընտրական արշավի ժամկետին հուշում է վարչախմբի նպատակը, այն է՝ սադրանքների ու ոստիկանական զանգվածային ստուգումների ու հետապնդումների «օրինական» առիթ ստանալ՝ դրա թիրախը դարձնելով ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է վարչախմբի այս մանր նենգությունը եւ հայտարարում, որ ո՛չ իր, ո՛չ էլ ժողովրդի՝ իրեն համակրող մեծագույն մասի վճռականության վրա չեն ազդելու այսօրինակ խարդավանքները։ Ոչ միայն նախընտրական հարցերում, այլ ընդհանրապես մեր հիմնական զենքը օրինականությունն է, ինչից սարսափած է վարչախումբը, եւ ինչը մեզ կհասցնի վերջնական հաղթանակի։

*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես*

----------


## murmushka

ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 

Վերջին օրերին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը երկու անգամ հայտարարություն է տարածել այն մասին, որ մայիսի 1-ի իրազեկված հանրահավաքի տեղեկատվական թռուցիկները բաժանող երիտասարդների խմբերի վրա հարձակումներ են կատարվել բանդիտական խմբերի կողմից£ Նշվել է, որ բանդիտական խմբերի հարձակումներին ու ծեծկռտուքին ականատես ոստիկանները հրաժարվել են միջամտել նաեւ այն բանից հետո, երբ նրանցից օգնություն է խնդրվել£ Երկու դեպքում էլ կասկած է հայտնվել այն մասին, որ այդ խմբերում ընդգրկված են եղել նաեւ քաղաքացիական հագուստով ոստիկաններ՝ հենվելով այն բանի վրա, որ թռուցիկ բաժանող երիտասարդները դեմքով ճանաչել են ոմանց, հաջողվել է լուսանկարել հարձակվողներին£ ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի մակարդակով ժխտվել է բանդիտական հարձակումներին զգեստափոխված ոստիկանների մասնակցությունը` հայտարարելով, որ դրանք «իշխանության համակիր քաղաքացիներ են»£ Բայց ահա այն բանից հետո, երբ լուսանկարների մի մասը հրապարակվել է մամուլում, իսկ դեպքերի փաստով Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը սկսել է նյութեր պատրաստել քրեական գործ հարուցելու` դատախազությանը փոխանցելու համար, ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը տարածել է զարմանալի մի հայտարարություն£ Դրանում ասվում է, որ, մասնավորապես, ապրիլի 29-ին, ոստիկանության Կենտրոնի բաժնի մի խումբ աշխատակիցներ զեկուցագիր են ներկայացրել այն մասին, որ երիտասարդների այդ խումբը, իբր` «Չի ենթարկվել իրենց օրինական պահանջներին, ստեղծել է քաշքշուկ, որի հետեւանքով ոստիկանության մի քանի աշխատակից մարմնի տարբեր մասերում վնասվածքներ են ստացել»£ Այսինքն՝ ոստիկանությունը դրանով խոստովանել է, որ հիշյալ բանդիտական խմբերը, իրոք, կազմված են եղել քաղաքացիական զգեստով ոստիկաններից£

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը ծայրահեղ խայտառակություն է համարում այս փաստը՝ ամոթաբեր ամեն մի պետության ու իշխանության համար£ Մենք պահանջում ենք անհապաղ հետաքննություն սկսել եւ պատասխանատվության կանչել այն պաշտոնատար անձին, ով իր պաշտոնական դիրքը չարաշահելով՝ փորձում բանդիտական խմբերի վերածել ոստիկաններին£

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ

----------

Chuk (02.05.2009), Rammer (02.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԵՎ ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
Մայիսի 4-ին Փաստահավաք խմբի անդամներ Վահե Ստեփանյանը, Ռոբերտ Ավագյանը եւ Գեւորգ Թովմասյանը փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը կարգավորող կարգադրությամբ սահմանվող աշխատանքային կարգի խախտումով, առանց որեւէ ծանրակշիռ հիմնավորում ներկայացնելու, ինչպես իրենք են հայտարարել՝ ժամանակավորապես, դադարեցրել են իրենց աշխատանքը փաստահավաք խմբում:

Մենք մտահոգված ենք նման զարգացումով եւ լուրջ հիմքեր ունենք հայտարարելու, որ այդ քայլը կատարվել է իշխանությունների ճնշման ներքո: Մեր այս համոզմունքը հատկապես խորացնում է այն հանգամանքը, որ փաստահավաք խմբի վերոհիշյալ անդամները նման քայլի են դիմել այն բանից հետո, երբ փաստահավաք խումբը իր ուսումնասիրությունների առաջին արդյունքը՝ Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքներին վերաբերող նյութերը ուղարկեց մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները ուսումնասիրող խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողով եւ դրանք հրապարակվեցին մամուլում:

Մարտի 1-ի սպանությունների հանգամանքների բացահայտման գործընթացի ժամանակավոր կասեցումը անընդունելի է եւ չի կարող արդարացվել ոչ՛ բարոյապես, ոչ՛ քաղաքական նկատառումներով, քանի որ փաստահավաք խումբը պատասխանատվություն է կրում եւ՛ զոհերի հարազատների առջեւ, եւ՛ ամբողջ հասարակության առջեւ՝ ժամ առաջ ճշմարտությունը բացահայտելու առումով:

Մենք դատապարտում ենք իշխանությունների փորձերը վիժեցնելու փաստահավաք խմբի բնականոն աշխատանքը հատկապես այն ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ խմբի աշխատանքը սկսել է տալ իր առաջին պաշտոնական արդյունքները: Պահանջում ենք իշխանություններից անմիջապես դադարեցնել փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքի նկատմամբ բոլոր խոչնդոտները եւ ձեռնարկել անհրաժեշտ միջոցներ փաստահավաք խմբի բնականոն գործունեության անհապաղ վերականգնման համար:

----------

Chuk (05.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

*Վկաները հրաժարվում են ցուցմունքներից*

«Քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարությունների ընթացքում արդեն բազմաթիվ դեպքեր են եղել, երբ դատակոչված վկաները հրաժարվել են իրենց նախաքննական ցուցմունքներից՝ հայտարարելով, որ դրանք ժամանակին իրենցից կորզվել են ծեծով, ուժի գործադրմամբ, ահաբեկմամբ։ Այժմ էլ, հայտնի 7-ի գործով քաղբանտարկյալների առանձնացված դատավարություններում արդեն իսկ շատ վկաներ նույն հիմքով հրաժարվել են իրենց ցուցմունքներից՝ ծանր վիճակի մեջ դնելով մեղադրող կողմին։ Բոլոր դատավարություններում մեղադրական գործերը հայտնվել են փլուզման եզրին։ Վարչախումբը դրանից խույս տալու համար տոտալ ճնշումներ է սկսել վկաների վրա։ Մասնավորապես այդպիսի ճնշումներ են գործադրվում Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի եւ Հակոբ Հակոբյանի գործերով դատակոչված վկաների դեմ։ Այսպես, Գ. Ոսկերչյանի վկաները կանչվել են Աբովյան քաղաքի ոստիկանություն, որտեղ նրանց սպառնացել են, որ չհրաժարվեն նախաքննական ցուցմունքներից։ Ավելին նրանց տրվել են ժամանակին նրանց տված ցուցմունքների տեքստերը, որ կարդան, եւ նույն բանն ասեն դատարանում։ Այդ մասին դատարանում հայտարարել է Գ. Ոսկերչանը եւ նրա պաշտպանը։ Բացի այդ՝ վկաները ընտրովի են հրավիրվում դատարան, նրանց մի մասին ծանուցագիր չի ուղարկվում, իսկ որոշ վկաների էլ պարտադրվել է, որ նրանք դատարան չգնան։ Մայիսի 5-ի դատական նիստին մի խումբ վկաներ նախապես կանչվել են ԱԱԾ բաժանմունք, եւ նրանց դատարան են բերել ԱԱԾ բաժանմունքի մեքենաներով։ Մայիսի 5-ին ավտոմատներով զինված ոստիկանական համազգեստներով մարդկանց մի խումբ էլ մտել են Հ. Հակոբյանի գործով վկաների տները եւ ահաբեկմամբ նույնը պահանջել նրանցից։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ վարչախումբը այս շինծու գործերում մտնելով փակուղի' սեփական հանցանքը թաքցնելու փնտրտուքի մեջ է։ Այդ կերպ Սերժ Սարգսյանի գշխավորած իշխանությունը շարունակում է վարկաբեկել արդարադատությունն ու դատական համակարգը, դրանք վերածելով բանդիտների ու բանդիտական խմբերի կցորդ ինստիտուտների»

----------

Chuk (06.05.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
07.05.2009

Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան հարձակման է ենթարկվել լրագրող, «Շանթ» հեռուստատընկերության հաղորդավար Նվեր Մնացականյանը։ Բարեբախտաբար` նրա առողջությանը վտանգ չի սպառնում։

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, խստորեն դատապարտում է այս բռնարարքը։ Դա ևս, ինչպես համարյա ամենօրյա դարձած այսօրինակ դեպքերը Հայաստանում ոչ միայն իշխանության չգոյության, այլ հենց իրեն իշխանություն հորջորջող ապօրինի վարչախմբի վարած ներքին քաղաքականության արդյունքն է։ Դա արդյունք է նաև այն խրախուսիչ անտարբերության, որ տիրում է մտավորական ու լրագրողական լայն շրջանակներում։ Լրագրողների նկատմամբ այս հարձակումների և չբացահայտումների շղթան վկայում են մեկ բանի մասին։ Բոլոր այս հանցանքները ծանրացած են գործող քրեական իշխանության վրա:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

ministr (07.05.2009), murmushka (08.05.2009), Norton (08.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Ընտրարշավի առաջին շաբաթում, վարչախմբի ձեռնարկած խոչընդոտները անզոր եղան կանխելու Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի նախընտրական հանրահավաքների հզորությունը եւ բացառիկ հասարակական հնչեղությունը։

Մայիսի 13-ին Ավան համայնքում կայանալիք հերթական հանրահավաքի նույնպիսի ընթացքը կանխելու համար, որոշել են դիմել հուսահատ քայլի։ Իրազեկված հանրահավաքի մասին տեղեկատվական եւ նախընտրական քարոզչական նյութեր տարածող Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կողմնակից կանանց վրա մայիսի 10-ին տեղի է ունեցել բանդիտական հարձակում հենց թաղապետարանի մոտ եւ երկու այլ մարդաշատ վայրերում։ Հարձակումն ուղեկցվել է հայհոյանքներով ու ֆիզիկական բռնության գործադրմամբ։ Հարձակվող տղամարդկանց խումբը պահանջել է իրենց հանձնել տարածվող նյութերը եւ Ավանի տարածքում այլեւս չերեւալ՝ հայտարարելով, թե ՙԱվանի տերը Տարոնն ա՚, ՙով Տարոնին դեմ ա նրա...՚։ Այս արտահայտությունները պատահական չեն, այլ ՙվերեւից՚ իջեցված դրույթներ, որ արդեն լավ յուրացվել են ՙներքեւում՚. ավազակապետական վարչախումբը երկիրը եւ Երեւանը դիտում է որպես իրենց մեջ արդեն բաժան-բաժան արված ֆեոդալական կալվածքներ եւ որպես անազատ ճորտերի է վերաբերում նրա բնակիչներին։ Սա ստորացուցիչ վերաբերմունք է Հայաստանի քաղաքացու, մայրաքաղաքի բնակչի նկատմամբ։

Բանդիտական խումբը գլխավորել են Հանրապետական կուսակցության Ավանի տարածքային կառույցի երիտասարդական թեւի ղեկավարը եւ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Վազգեն Կարախանյանի որդին։

Մայիսի 11-ին նույնպես, Կոնգրեսի անդամների ու համակիրների կողմից նույն թռուցիկները բաժանելիս, Հանրապետական կուսակցության Ավանի շտաբից դուրս են եկել մի քանի տասնյակ բանդիտներ ու հարձակվել թռուցիկներ բաժանողների վրա։ Ոստիկանությունը տեղ է հասել տեղեկացվելուց 35 րոպե անց, միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչներին հաջողվել է փախուստի մատնել բանդիտներին, որոնք եւ ապաստանել են Հանրապետականի նախընտրական շտաբում։ Սակայն մինչ այդ նրանց հաջողվել է ծանր մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառել երեք կանանց, որոնք եւ տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց։

Կարծում ենք՝ Ավանի թաղապետ, Հանրապետական կուսակցության ընտրական ցուցակում 2-րդ տեղն զբաղեցնող Տարոն Մարգարյանը հրապարակավ կհայտարարի. վերոնշյալ ավազակային գործողությունները կատարվում են իր հրահանգով ու գիտությամբ, թե՞ իրեն շրջանցելով։ Եթե իր գիտությամբ՝ ուրեմն ինք է բանդիտական այս խմբերի պարագլուխը, եթե իրեն շրջանցելով, ուրեմն ինքը չէ Ավանի իրական թաղապետը եւ թաղամասում չի վերահսկում իրավիճակը։ Պատասխանատվությունը նույն չափով ընկնում է նաեւ ՀՀ ոստիկանապետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանի վրա, որի ղեկավարած կառույցի մի մասը զբաղված է գիշեր ցերեկ Հյուսիսային պողոտան հսկելով, մյուս մասը գործակցում է բանդիտների հետ եւ խրախուսում նրանց վայրագությունները։ Իսկ Ավանի բնակիչները, համոզված ենք, հետեւություններ կանեն, որ իրենց՝ այլ քաղաքական ուժերի հետ շփվելու, նրանց խոսքը լսելու, տեղեկացված լինելու տարրական իրավունքից զրկելը ստորացուցիչ է եւ մարդկային արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մայիսի 10-ի միջադեպերի առիթով դիմել է ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազություն, ՀՀ Ոստիկանություն՝ ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 149, 258 եւ 217 հոդվածների հատկանիշներով քրական գործ հարուցելու համար։ Տեղյակ է պահվել նաեւ ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը։ Մայիսի 11-ին տեղի ունեցած դեպքերից հետո այստեղ են ժամանել դատախազության աշխատակիցները եւ քրեական գործ հարուցել։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հավաստիացնում է Երեւանի ու Հայաստանի բնակչությանը, որ նման հանցագործ վարքագծով վարչախումբը ցույց է տալիս իր իսկ քաղաքական անզորությունը, նաև որ իր միակ հենարանը հասարակության մեջ մնացել են մանր ու միջին խուլիգանները։

Ավանում եւ Երեւանի մյուս թաղամասերում մեր հանրահավաքները լինելու են նույնքան մարդաշատ։ *Կոչ ենք անում Ավանի բնակիչներին՝ ի պատասխան իրենց հասցված վիրավորանքի ու մարդկային արժանապատվության ոտնահարման, միահամուռ մասնակցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքին, որը տեղի կունենա մայիսի 13-ին, ժամը 18.30-ին, ՙՍԹԱՐ՚ հանրախանութի մոտ։*

----------

Chuk (11.05.2009), Mephistopheles (12.05.2009), Nareco (12.05.2009), Norton (11.05.2009), Rammer (12.05.2009), Աբելյան (12.05.2009), Արշակ (12.05.2009), Հայկօ (12.05.2009), Տրիբուն (12.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՆԱԽԸՆՏՐԱԿԱՆ ԾՐԱԳԻՐԸ* 

*Հարգելի ընտրող.*

Սա մեր երկրում քաղաքական եւ սոցիալ-տնտեսական համակարգը արմատապես փոխելու եւ առողջացնելու՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ծրագիրն է: Խոստովանենք, այլեւս հնարավոր չէ այսպես շարունակել: Ձեր կյանքն օրեցօր վատանում է: Ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է դառնում օրվա հացը վաստակելը: Ամեն քայլափոխի խախտվում են ձեր օրինական իրավունքները, վիրավորում արժանապատվությունը, այսօրվա Հայաստանում իշխողների ապօրինությունները եւ կամայականությունները ավելի ու ավելի սանձարձակ են դառնում:

Այս ամենը հետեւանք է Հայաստանում ստեղծված արատավոր քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական համակարգի, ինչը վարչախմբին թույլ է տալիս ժողովրդից բռնազավթած իշխանությունը ապօրինաբար պահել իր ձեռքում եւ օգտագործել որպես անձնական հարստացման միջոց: Ներկա համակարգից շահում են միայն բարձրաստիճան պետական պաշտոնյաները եւ իշխանությունների մերձավոր մի քանի ներմուծող օլիգարխներ: Ձեռք բերելով ապօրինի մենաշնորհներ եւ արտոնություններ, ազատ լինելով մրցակցությունից` նրանք կամայականորեն բարձրացնում են ժողովրդական սպառման ապրանքների գները, ստանում գերշահույթներ, անխնա կեղեքում ժողովրդին: Գերշահույթների զգալի մասը յուրացվում է իշխող վարչախմբի կողմից, մի մասը՝ ուղղվում ընտրակեղծիքների միջոցով իշխանության վերարտադրմանը:

Միայն ժողովրդի կամքն արտահայտող հզոր ժողովրդավարական շարժումը կարող է կազմաքանդել արմատացած այս արատավոր համակարգը, քանի որ միայն ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ ձեւավորված իշխանությունն է ի վիճակի պաշտպանել ժողովրդի շահերը, վերացնել օլիգարխիայի ապօրինի մենաշնորհները, հաստատել օրինականություն եւ հավասար մրցակցության դաշտ: Դա անմիջապես կառողջացնի գործարար միջավայրը, կսանձի գները, կստեղծի տասնյակ հազարավոր աշխատատեղեր եւ կթեթեւացնի ժողովրդի ծանր սոցիալական վիճակը:

Այդպիսի համաժողովրդական շարժում ձեւավորվեց 2008 թվականի փետրվարյան նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Ճիշտ է` ընտրությունները կեղծվեցին վարչախմբի կողմից, իսկ ժողովրդական բողոքը փորձեցին խեղդել արյան մեջ: Սակայն, հակառակ իշխող ռեժիմի կիրառած բոլոր հալածանքներին եւ հետապնդումներին, հակառակ այն իրողության, որ այսօր էլ 55 քաղբանտարկյալներ պահվում են բանտերում, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը հզորացավ, եւ այսօր ի դեմս Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի՝ ներկայանում է որպես Հայաստանի միացյալ ընդդիմություն՝ միավորելով 18 կուսակցություններ, տասնյակ հասարակական կազմակերպություններ եւ տասնյակ հազարավոր անհատ անդամների:

Մայիսի 31-ի Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունները բացառիկ հնարավորություն են ստեղծում հիմնովին շտկելու 2008-ի փետրվարի 19-ի կեղծված ընտրությունների եւ մարտի 1-ի սպանդի կործանարար հետեւանքները, իրագործելու Շարժման նպատակները:

Այս ընտրություններում հաղթանակի պարագայում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն իրագործելու է ամբողջ Հայաստանում քաղաքական եւ սոցիալ-տնտեսական համակարգի արմատական վերափոփոխում` այդ վերափոխման սկիզբը դնելով Երեւանից: Ուստիեւ, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի՝ ձեզ ներկայացվող ծրագիրը կազմված է երկու մասից: Առաջինը` Քաղաքական ծրագիրը, որը Երեւանում միացյալ ընդդիմության հաղթանակի միջոցով այնպիսի քաղաքական միջոցառումների իրագործումն է, որոնք ուղղված կլինեն Սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգմանը, ընտրակեղծիքների մեքենայի տապալմանը, հավաքների եւ խոսքի ազատությունների վերականգնմանը, Հայաստանի ամբողջ քաղաքական համակարգի առողջացմանը եւ վերափոխմանը: Երկրորդը` Երեւանի ծրագիրը, որով կներկայացվեն Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի անելիքները տեղական ինքնակառավարման լիազորությունների շրջանակներում, այսինքն՝ մայրաքաղաքի զարգացման ծրագիրը:   

*ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԾՐԱԳԻՐ
Հավաքների ազատության վերականգնում* 

Կվերականգնվեն հանրահավաքներ, երթեր, ցույցեր եւ հավաքներ անցկացնելու քաղաքացիների իրավունքները: Բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերին հնարավորություն կտրվի ազատորեն օգտվել Երեւանի հրապարակներից եւ փողոցներից` զանգվածային միջոցառումներ անցկացնելու համար:

Արագ կվերականգնվի Ազատության հրապարակը եւ կվերադարձվի ժողովրդին՝ որպես հավաքների եւ ցույցերի համար ավանդական վայր:

Խոսքի ազատության ապահովում անկախ հեռուստատեսությունների եւ ռադիոկայանների միջոցով

Երեւանում կստեղծվի մալուխային (կաբելային) հեռուստատեսություն, որով հեռարձակվելու հնարավորություն կստանան բոլոր ցանկացող հեռուստաընկերությունները, այդ թվում նաեւ նրանք, որ փակվել են իշխանությունների կողմից: Մալուխային (կաբելային) համակարգը կօգտագործվի նաեւ ռադիոսփռման եւ ինտերնետային ծառայությունների մատուցման համար: Այսպիսով, կճեղքվի իշխանությունների կողմից պարտադրված տեղեկատվական շրջափակումը եւ վերահսկողությունը էլեկտրոնային լրատվամիջոցների նկատմամբ:

Իշխանությունը ընտրությունների միջոցով ձեւավորելու իրավունքի վերականգնում, ընտրակեղծիքների մեքենայի վերացում

Երեւանի ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրսը այլեւս չի օգտագործվի որեւէ քաղաքական ուժի քաղաքական նպատակների սպասարկման համար: Դպրոցների, հիվանդանոցների եւ Երեւանի քաղաքային իշխանություններին ենթակա այլ հիմնարկների աշխատողները կազատվեն ընտրակեղծիքներ կազմակերպելու ապօրինի եւ ստորացուցիչ հանձնարարություններ կատարելուց:

Միացյալ ընդդիմության՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հաղթանակը կջախջախի ընտրակեղծիքների մեքենան: Մեկ անգամ նման արդյունքը տեսնելով՝ մարդկանց մեջ կվերականգնվի սեփական ձայնի վճռորոշ լինելու նկատմամբ հավատը եւ իշխանության կրող ու լիարժեք քաղաքացի լինելու զգացումը:

Ավազակապետական կոռուպցիոն բուրգի փլուզման գործընթացի սկզբնավորում

Հայաստանում ստեղծված կոռուպցիոն համակարգում իր զգալի մասնակցությունն ունի Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը: Հողահատկացումները, երթուղային գծերի բաշխումը, ճանապարհաշինությունը, գնումների իրականացումը եւ շահութաբեր գործունեության այլ տեսակները «յուրայիններին» հատկացնելը դարձել է Երեւանի քաղաքապետի հիմնական գործառույթը` նրան դարձնելով կոռուպցիոն սխեմաների կարեւոր օղակ: Կբացառվի Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի մասնակցությունը այդ սխեմաներում` սկիզբ դնելով նշված երեւույթի հիմնովին վերացմանը: 

հակակշիռների ստեղծում

Մայրաքաղաքը երկրի քաղաքական կյանքի ծանրության կենտրոնն է: Այստեղ հաստատված լեգիտիմ եւ ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող քաղաքային իշխանությունը լուրջ հակակշիռ կլինի երկրի ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությանը, նրա համար կդառնա կոշտ զսպաշապիկ:

Սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնում

Ընդդիմության կողմից ձեւավորված քաղաքային իշխանությունը, գործով ցույց տալով իր որակների տրամագծային տարբերությունը ապօրինի վարչախմբի նկատմամբ, հնարավոր կդարձնի քաղաքական մեխանիզմներով հասնել խորհրդարանական եւ նախագահական արտահերթ ընտրությունների միջոցով երկրում լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձեւավորմանը եւ սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնմանը:

Սահմանադրական դատարան դիմելու միջոցով կվերացվեն «Երեւանի մասին» օրենքով սահմանված` Սահմանադրությանը եւ Տեղական ինքնակառավարման եվրոպական խարտիային հակասող դրույթները. մասնավորապես՝ կբացառվի ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից Երեւանի ավագանին լուծարելու հնարավորությունը, Երեւանի բյուջեի որոշ ծախսերի ուղղությունները բացառապես կառավարության կողմից սահմանելը, Երեւանի վարչական շրջանի ղեկավարներին տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների լիազորություններ վերապահելը եւ համայնքային սեփականությունը տնoրինելը:

Կվերականգնվի Երեւանի ավագանու եւ քաղաքապետի` պետական կառավարման մարմիններից իրականում անկախ, ինքնուրույն եւ սեփական պատասխանատվությամբ գործելու իրավունքը, ինչն ամրագրված է Սահմանադրությամբ ու միջազգային փաստաթղթերով եւ հանդիսանում է տեղական ինքնակառավարման համակարգի արդյունավետ գործելու կարեւորագույն երաշխիք:

Քաղաքային իշխանությունները պատասխանատու կլինեն բացառապես օրենքի եւ երեւանցիների առջեւ:

Կապահովվեն Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքներով համայնքներին վերապահված պարտադիր եւ պատվիրակված լիազորությունների լիարժեք կատարումը եւ դրանք իրականացնելու երաշխիքները, հետեւողականություն կցուցաբերվի Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի համար ՀՀ պետական բյուջեով նախատեսված գումարներն անխափան ստանալու գործում:

Երեւանցիների հետ հանրային քննարկումների միջոցով կմշակվեն տեղական ինքնակառավարման մասին օրենսդրությունը բարեփոխելու վերաբերյալ առաջարկներ, մասնավորապես` կնախաձեռնվի Երեւանի մասին օրենքի բազմաթիվ թերությունների եւ այլ օրենքների հետ հակասությունների վերացումը: 

*ԵՐԵՎԱՆԻ ԾՐԱԳԻՐ
Կառավարման քաղաքական նոր մշակույթ 
*
Երեւանի քաղաքային իշխանությունների գործունեության մեջ կներդրվի կառավարման քաղաքական նոր մշակույթ, որը կհամապատասխանի ժամանակակից առաջադեմ երկրների պրակտիկային եւ կծառայի քաղաքացիների շահերին:

Քաղաքապետարանի աշխատանքը կլինի թափանցիկ, իսկ նրա պաշտոնյաները` քաղաքացիների առջեւ հաշվետու: Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի հնարավորություն կունենա մասնակցել Երեւանի զարգացմանը վերաբերող ցանկացած որոշմանն առնչվող քննարկումներին: Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի կողմից իրականացվող նախագծերի եւ ծրագրերի հանրային քննարկման համար կստեղծվեն հասարակական ֆորումներ:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի բոլոր առանցքային փաստաթղթերը, այդ թվում՝ Երեւանի հատակագիծը, մատչելի կդառնան յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու համար, ինչպես նաեւ կտեղադրվեն Համացանցում (Ինտերնետում), ինչը թույլ կտա վերացնել ինֆորմացիայի նկատմամբ վերահսկողության շահարկումը կոռուպցիոն նպատակներով եւ հավասար պայմաններ կստեղծի բիզնեսի զարգացման եւ առքուվաճառքի պլանավորման համար:

Քաղաքացիների ազատությունների, իրավունքների, սեփականության եւ օրինական շահերի պաշտպանությունը մայրաքաղաքում

Երեւանցիները կձերբազատվեն պետական չինովնիկների, օլիգարխների եւ նրանց մերձավորների, ինչպես նաեւ տարբեր տեսակի «զորքերի» կամայականությունից: Սեղմ ժամկետում կստեղծվի բնակչությանը ծառայելու եւ պաշտպանելու, օրինականություն, կարգ ու կանոն հաստատելու կոչված, հասարակական կարգը պահպանող համապատասխան ծառայություն, որը կապահովի նաեւ քաղաքացիների համակեցության կանոնները:

Կճանաչվի տասը եւ ավելի տարի հողը եւ դրա վրա կառուցված գույքը բարեխիղճ, բացահայտ եւ անընդմեջ տիրապետողների, մասնավորապես՝ նախկին այգեգործական ընկերությունների անդամների սեփականության իրավունքը:

2000-2008 թ.թ. իրացման գոտիներում հայտնված եւ տուժած քաղաքացիները կստանան արդարացի հատուցում: Հատուցման կարգը եւ սկզբունքները կհամաձայնեցվեն տուժողների կամ նրանց շահերը ներկայացնող կազմակերպությունների հետ: 

*Քաղաքաշինություն եւ տրանսպորտ*

Վերջին տարիներին Երեւանի կենտրոնում կառուցապատումն իրականացվել է ոչ թե քաղաքաշինական նորմերին համապատասխան եւ Երեւանում ապրելը հարմարավետ դարձնելու նպատակով, այլ «Էլիտար սանձարձակության» սկզբունքով, անթույլատրելի խտությամբ եւ բարձրությամբ, ընդհանուր օգտագործման եւ բակային տարածքների հաշվին, ինչի արդյունքում աղավաղվել է մայրաքաղաքի ճարտարապետական տեսքը, վերացել են արտակարգ իրավիճակներում բնակչության անվտանգությունն ու տարհանումն ապահովող գոտիները: Կանաչ զանգվածների անթույլատրելի նվազեցումը հանգեցրել է անապատացման ակնհայտ դրսեւորումների եւ օդի ծայրահեղ աղտոտվածության: Էականորեն վատթարացել են բազմաբնակարան բնակելի ֆոնդի որակական ու ֆիզիկական ցուցանիշները:

Վերջին տարիներին մայրաքաղաքը կառուցապատվել է «կետային» սկզբունքով եւ բակային տարածքների, ընդհանուր օգտագործման կանաչ գոտիների, զառիթափ լանջերի հաշվին: 
(շարունակելի)

----------


## Վիշապ

(շարունակություն)
*Ստեղծված վիճակը շտկելու համար`*

մայրաքաղաքի բնակչության եւ շահագրգիռ կազմակերպությունների հետ կքննարկվեն մայրաքաղաքի կառուցապատմանն առնչվող բոլոր ծրագրերը եւ գոտիավորման նախագծերը,

քաղաքաշինական նորմերը չեն ստորադասվի պատվիրատուի քմահաճույքին,

կբացառվի քաղաքի «կետային» եւ բակային տարածքների, ընդհանուր օգտագործման կանաչ գոտիների, զառիթափ լանջերի հետագա կառուցապատումը,

կիրականացվի Երեւանի կենտրոնը բեռնաթափելու համալիր ծրագիր:

Կիրականացվի մայրաքաղաքի շենքերի եւ շինությունների, ինժեներատեխնիկական կառույցների գույքագրում եւ անձնագրավորում:

Կձեւավորվի քաղաքաշինական միասնական, բոլորի համար մատչելի տեղեկատվական շտեմարան:

Խորհրդատվական, տեխնիկական եւ ֆինանսական աջակցություն ցուցաբերելու, ինչպես նաեւ պատշաճ վերահսկողություն իրականացնելու միջոցով համատիրություններին կպարտավորեցվի իրենց կողմից սպասարկվող բնակելի շենքերում իրականացնել տանիքների, վերելակների, ընդհանուր օգտագործման տարածքների համապատասխան սպասարկում:

Քաղաքաշինության բնագավառում կկիրառվի բժշկության մեջ ընդունված «չվնասելու» սկզբունքը` ձեռնպահ մնալով չհիմնավորված կառուցապատումից:

Կիրականացվի բակերի կառուցապատման համալիր ծրագիր, կստեղծվեն պուրակներ, հանգստյան գոտիներ, ջրավազաններ, մանկական տարբեր խաղահրապարակներ:

Արտաքին գովազդի վահանակները կտեղադրվեն հաշվի առնելով անվտանգության կանոնները եւ մայրաքաղաքի արտաքին տեսքը չխաթարելու հանգամանքը:

Մայրաքաղաքում խստորեն կկիրառվեն «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի պահանջները:

Մայրաքաղաքի տրանսպորտային երթեւեկությունը կարգավորելու համար կներդրվի կարգավորման ավտոմատ կառավարման համակարգ:

Մայրաքաղաքի փողոցների ասֆալտապատումը կիրականացվի բարձր որակով` բացառելով դրանց ամենամյա վերանորոգման արատավոր ավանդույթը:

Կստեղծվի փողոցների եւ շենքերի կահավորման՝ ժամանակակից քաղաքին բնորոշ համակարգ, մասնավորապես՝ բոլոր փողոցների եւ շենքերի վրա կտեղադրվեն իդենտիֆիկացիոն միանման ցուցանակներ:

Կվերանայվի Երեւանի տրանսպորտային երթեւեկության սխեման: Ուղեւորների համար այն կդարձվի առավել հարմարավետ, շահագործման մեջ կդրվեն քաղաքային ժամանակակից ավտոբուսներ եւ տրոլեյբուսներ, կապահովվի մետրոպոլիտենի արդյունավետ շահագործումը:

Կավարտվի մետրոպոլիտենի Բարեկամություն - Աջափնյակ հատվածը, ինչպես նաեւ կնախաձեռնվի Աջափնյակ - Սիլիկյան թաղամաս - Մալաթիա - Չարբախ երթուղու կառուցումը:

Վերգետնյա տրանսպորտի համար կստեղծվեն պատշաճ կահավորված կանգառներ: 

բնապահպանություն, կանաչապատում եւ բարեկարգում

Մայրաքաղաքում աղտոտվածությունը աղետալի է նույնիսկ արդյունաբերական ձեռնարկությունների չգործելու պարագայում: Օդային ավազանի աղտոտվածությունը 3 - 20 անգամ, իսկ հողերինը՝ տասնյակ անգամ գերազանցում է թույլատրելի սահմանային չափանիշը: Մայրաքաղաքի ջրային ավազանները եւ հոսող գետերը ծանր մետաղներով, կեղտաջրերով եւ տարբեր թափոններով աղտոտված են նորմայից մոտ 11 անգամ ավելի:

Այս վիճակը շտկելու համար անհապաղ կվերականգնվեն Երեւանի «թոքեր» հանդիսացող տարածքները՝ Նորք, Հրազդանի կիրճ, Դալմայի այգիներ, Հաղթանակի զբոսայգի, Ծիծեռնակաբերդ:

Կանաչապատման ծրագրերի մեջ տարեկան կներառվի առնվազն 200 հեկտար` Երեւանի կանաչ տարածքները աստիճանաբար հասցնելով սահմանված չափանիշներին:

Կվերականգնվի Բուսաբանական այգին` իր ենթակառուցվածքներով: Պատշաճ ուշադրության կարժանանա Երեւանի Կենդանաբանական այգին:

Կվերականգնվեն կանաչ գոտիները, այդ թվում՝ սիզամարգերը, կկատարվի դրանց գույքագրումը եւ դասակարգումն ըստ գործառնական նշանակության:

Այգիներում եւ պուրակներում կբացառվի կապիտալ շինությունների կառուցումը:

Կվերակառուցվի Աէրացիայի կայանը:

Երեւանի կանաչ տարածքները, գյուղատնտեսական նշանակության հողերը, պուրակները, այգիները ոռոգելու նպատակով կվերականգնվի եւ կընդլայնվի մայրաքաղաքի ոռոգման համակարգը:

Աշխատանքներ կիրականացվեն մայրաքաղաքում մակերեսային ջրերի աղտոտումը կանխելու, ջրամատակարարման ցանցում կորուստները նվազեցնելու եւ խմելու ջրի որակը բարձրացնելու համար:

Մայրաքաղաքում կիրականացվի մշտադիտարկում (մոնիտորինգ)՝ փողոցները, բակերը, ընդհանուր օգտագործման տարածքները բարեկարգելու եւ դրանք սանիտարահիգիենիկ պատշաճ վիճակում պահելու համար: Կտեղադրվեն հատուկ ցուցանակներ, որտեղ կնշվեն պատասխանատուների տվյալները եւ հեռախոսահամարները, իսկ բնակիչները հնարավորություն կունենան իրենց կարծիքն ու առաջարկությունները քաղաքային իշխանություններին հայտնել կատարված աշխատանքների վերաբերյալ: 

*սոցիալական ոլորտ*

Բազմազավակ, կարիքավոր ընտանիքների եւ մանկատների չափահաս սաների համար Երեւանում կստեղծվի սոցիալական բնակարանային ֆոնդ:

Երկարատեւ խնամքի կարիք ունեցողների համար կստեղծվեն հատուկ հաստատություններ ու խնամքի կենտրոններ: Բնակության վայր չունեցող (անօթեւան) անձանց համար կհիմնվեն «սոցիալական հյուրանոցներ»:

Կներդրվի եւ կիրականացվի սոցիալական խնդիրների արագ արձագանքման` «սոցիալական շտապ օգնության» ծրագիր:

Բազմազավակ ընտանիքների համար կիրականացվեն սոցիալական ծրագրեր, մասնավորապես՝ կտրվեն ամսական հավելավճարներ եւ տրանսպորտային ծախսերի մասնակի փոխհատուցում:

Քաղաքաշինական ծրագրերի իրականացման ընթացքում կկառուցվեն հաշմանդամների կարիքները բավարարող հարմարություններ: 

*առողջապահություն*

Բժշկական ծառայությունների արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելու, մատչելի դարձնելու, սոցիալական արդարության եւ համերաշխության սկզբունքներ սերմանելու ու ռեսուրսները նպատակային օգտագործելու համար`

Երեւանում կներդրվի առողջապահական հիմնական ծառայությունների փաթեթից (անվճար բուժօգնությունից) օգտվելու եւ անվճար դեղորայք ստանալու հնարավորություն տվող` էլեկտրոնային վճարահաշվարկային անհատական քարտերի համակարգ: Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը քաղաքացիներին անվճար կտրամադրի էլեկտրոնային անհատական քարտեր: Այդ համակարգը քաղաքացիներին հնարավորություն կտա անվճար բժշկական ծառայություն ստանալու համար ընտրություն կատարել քաղաքային ենթակայության բուժհաստատությունների միջեւ: Բնակչությանը մատուցած ծառայության դիմաց բուժհաստատությանը կվճարի քաղաքապետարանը: Համակարգը կապահովի բժշկական հաստատությունների արդյունավետ ֆինանսավորումը եւ կբացառի ֆինանսական միջոցները վատնելու հնարավորությունը:

Իրականացվող բարեփոխումները հնարավորություն կտան բուժաշխատողներին վարձատրել արժանավայել` իրենց կողմից մատուցված ծառայություններին համարժեք:

Երկարատեւ խնամքի կարիք ունեցող եւ քրոնիկ հիվանդների համար կստեղծվեն հատուկ հաստատություններ ու ցերեկային խնամքի կենտրոններ (հոսպիսներ): 
(շարունակելի)

----------


## Վիշապ

(շարունակություն)
*ենթակառուցվածքներ*

Կօգտագործվեն բոլոր իրավական միջոցները՝ երեւանցիներին շուրջօրյա ջրամատակարարմամբ ապահովելու համար:

Երեւան քաղաքում առեւտրի եւ սպասարկման ոլորտում տիրող անմխիթար վիճակը անհապաղ բարելավելու նպատակով առեւտրի, հանրային սննդի եւ կենցաղային ծառայությունների համար կսահմանվեն հատուկ կանոններ:

Երեւանցիների եւ սպառողների շահերը ներկայացնող հասարակական կազմակերպությունների մասնակցությամբ կձեւավորվի համապատասխան ծառայություն, որը կհսկի առեւտրի կանոնների, հանրային սննդի եւ կենցաղային ծառայությունների որակը:

Փոստային ծառայություններ իրականացնող կազմակերպությունների հետ համագործակցությամբ, մայրաքաղաքում կվերականգնվի երեւանցիներին անհատական փոստային ծառայություններ մատուցելու համակարգը: Դրա միջոցով հնարավոր կլինի մայրաքաղաքի բնակչությանն առաքել թերթեր, ամսագրեր, ինչպես նաեւ մատուցված հանրային ծառայությունների անհատականացված հաշիվներ: 

*աջակցություն գործարարությանը*

Քաղաքային իշխանությունները Երեւանում կապահովեն գործարարության զարգացման հիմնական պայմանները` հավասարություն, մրցակցություն, պետական կառավարման մարմինների չեզոքություն: Գործարարությունը կտարանջատվի հանրային կառավարումից: Քաղաքային իշխանության ղեկին հայտնված յուրաքանչյուր գործիչ կունենա չեզոք կառավարիչի ձեւական ու բովանդակային բոլոր հատկանիշները:

Փոքր եւ միջին ձեռնարկատիրությանը աջակցելու նպատակով քաղաքապետարանը կստեղծի խորհրդատվական անվճար կենտրոններ, որոնք գործարարներին կաջակցեն նաեւ պաշտպանվել հարկային, մաքսային եւ այլ ստուգող կառույցների անօրինականություններից:

Փոքր եւ միջին գործարարներին օժանդակելու եւ մայրաքաղաքում բարենպաստ գործարար միջավայր ստեղծելու համար քաղաքապետարանը կնախաձեռնի օրենսդրական համապատասխան փոփոխությունների գործընթաց: 

*երիտասարդություն, մշակույթ եւ սպորտ*

Երիտասարդների համար կկառուցվեն թաղամասեր, որտեղ բացի մատչելի բնակարաններից, կլինեն նաեւ համապատասխան ենթակառուցվածքներ` կինոթատրոն, մշակույթի կենտրոն, գրադարան, մարզահրապարակներ, երիտասարդ ընտանիքների հոգսերը թեթեւացնող բազմազան ծառայություններ (մանկապարտեզ, զվարճանքի, երեխաների որակյալ խնամքի կենտրոններ):

Երեւանի բյուջեի միջոցների հաշվին կապահովվի համաշխարհային առաջնակարգ կրթահամալիրներում արդար մրցութային կարգով ընտրված երեւանցի ուսանողների ուսման ծախսերի վճարումը:

Երեւանի անապահով ընտանիքների ուսանողների համար կսահմանվեն անհատական կրթաթոշակներ, իսկ շնորհալի ուսանողներին կտրվեն պարգեւավճարներ:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանում եւ քաղաքապետարանի ենթակայության տակ գործող կազմակերպություններում թափուր հաստիքները կհամալրվեն իրապես թափանցիկ մրցույթների միջոցով:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի աջակցությամբ երիտասարդ մասնագետներին հնարավորություն կընձեռնվի այլ պետություններում բարձրացնել սեփական մասնագիտական որակավորումը:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի ենթակայությամբ գործող մասնագիտացված կրթօջախներում (երաժշտական, պարարվեստի, գեղանկարչական եւ այլն) եւ մարզադպրոցներում ուսումը սաների համար կդառնա անվճար: Ուսման (մարզումների) եւ դպրոցների պահպանման ծախսերը կհոգա քաղաքապետարանը: Էականորեն կբարձրացվեն դասավանդողների եւ մարզիչների աշխատավարձերը, կրթօջախները կհամալրվեն նոր գույքով:

Կխրախուսվի սպորտային հարմարությունների, շինությունների եւ խաղահրապարակների կառուցումը՝ համաձայն ժամանակակից քաղաքաշինական նորմերի: Այլ երկրներից պարբերաբար կհրավիրվեն բարձրակարգ մասնագետներ` միջազգային չափանիշերին համապատասխան ուսուցում եւ մարզումներ անցկացնելու համար:

Քաղաքապետարանի հաշվին յուրաքանչյուր տարի կկազմակերպվի մանկապատանեկան արձակուրդային հանգիստ` ձեւավորելով այդպիսի ավանդույթ:

Երեւանում պարբերաբար կիրականացվեն մշակութային կենտրոնների գործունեությունը բարելավող համալիր ծրագրեր, ներառյալ՝ դրանց շենքային պայմանների բարելավումը, ավանդույթներ ունեցող մայրաքաղաքին բնորոշ միջոցառումների կազմակերպումը: Մշակույթի զարգացումը հիմնված կլինի քաղաքապետարանի կողմից համապատասխան պատվերների, մրցանակաբաշխությունների, մշակութային տարբեր տոնահանդեսներ, ցուցահանդեսներ անցկացնելու վրա:

Մայրաքաղաքի մշակութային արժեքները սերունդներին փոխանցելու նպատակով կստեղծվի մշակութային արժեքների ռեգիստր, որում կներառվեն առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունքի կարիք ունեցող արժեքները:

Միջոցներ կձեռնարկվեն մայրաքաղաքի գոյություն ունեցող գրադարանային ֆոնդը (ներառյալ մասնագիտականները) պահպանելու եւ համալրելու, գրադարանների կահավորանքը արդիականացնելու ուղղությամբ: Կստեղծվի Երեւանի վիրտուալ գրադարան: 

*սիրելի Երեւանցի*

Մայրաքաղաքում առկա են բազմաթիվ հիմնախնդիրներ, որոնք պահանջում են ինչպես հրատապ, այնպես էլ ծրագրային համակարգված լուծումներ: Քաջատեղյակ լինելով մայրաքաղաքի իրական վիճակին` մշակվել են համապատասխան ծրագրեր այդ հիմնախնդիրները եւ առօրյա հոգսերը լուծելու համար:

Ունենալով քաղաքական կամք, վճռականություն եւ համապատասխան ներուժ` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը Ձեր աջակցությամբ եւ մասնակցությամբ ձեռնամուխ կլինի մայրաքաղաքը արժանավայել ապրելու վայր դարձնելու դժվարին, բայց միաժամանակ պատվավոր գործին:

Աղբյուրը՝ «Հայկական Ժամանակ»

----------

Chilly (13.05.2009), Chuk (13.05.2009), Mephistopheles (13.05.2009), murmushka (13.05.2009), Nareco (14.05.2009), Norton (13.05.2009), Rammer (13.05.2009), Հայկօ (13.05.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
13.05.2009թ.

Հայտնի ՙ7-ի գործի՚ փլուզումից, վարչախմբի հորինած պետական հեղաշրջման ու իշխանության յուրացման մեղադրանքների հօդս ցնդելուց հետո, նույն կերպ հիմքից զրկվում են նաեւ առանձնացված գործերը՝ զանգվածային անկարգությունների մասով։ Դատակոչված վկաները հրաժարվում են իրենց նախաքննական ցուցմունքներից, հայտարարելով, որ դրանք իրենցից կորզվել է բռնության, ահաբեկչության կամ խաբեության միջոցով։ Վերահաս խայտառակությունից խուսափելու համար վարչախումբը արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է ահաբեկչական նոր մի արշավ է սկսել վկաների դեմ՝ նրանցից ամենատարբեր միջոցներով պահանջելով ու ստիպելով չհրաժարվել ժամանակին իրենց տված կեղծ ցուցմունքներից։

Ահաբեկչական արշավի այս ֆոնին առանձնապես խոսուն է Արարատի մարզի Խորվիրապ գյուղի բնակիչ Խաչիկ Դավթյանի հետ կատարվածը։ Խաչիկ Դավթյանը մարտի 1-ին վարչախմբի կողմից կազմակերպված սպանդի ժամանակ ՙՉերյոմուխա 7՚ տեսակի հատուկ միջոցից վիրավորված քաղաքացիներից մեկն է: Մայիսի 13-ին առավոտյան նա հրավիրվել է ՀՀ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայություն, ՀԿԳ քննիչ Գորիկ Հովակիմյանի մոտ հարցաքննության: Սակայն նրա հետ պաշտոնապես հարցաքննություն տեղի չի ունեցել, գրավոր արձանագրություն չի կազմվել: Քննիչի մոտ Խաչիկ Դավթյանը շուրջ երեք ժամ փաստաբանի հետ միասին հոգեբանական ճնշման է ենթարկվել, նրան փորձել են ահաբեկել, սպառնացել են կալանավորել, եթե նա հրապարակավ չհրաժարվի Մարտի 1-ի ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովում եւ Փաստահավաք խմբում իր պատմածներից։ ՀՀ իշխանությունների կողմից Խաչիկ Դավթյանի նկատմամբ սկսված հետապնդման հիմնական պատճառն այն է, որ նա մարտի 1-ին ականատես է եղել քաղաքացու սպանության դեպքի, որը պաշտոնապես արձանագրված չէ: Նրա նկատմամբ վերսկսված հետապնդումներն ու ահաբեկչությունը չարձանագրված սպանության վկա ականատեսին լռեցնելը եւ սպանությունը թաքցնելն է: Վերջին օրերին Խաչիկ Դավթյանը մի քանի անգամ հրապարակավ հայտարարել է նաեւ, որ դեռեւս 2008 թ. մայիսի 17-ին, երբ ինքը հրավիրված է եղել ՀՔԾ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի առնչությամբ հարցաքննության' քննիչ Գորիկ Հովակիմյանի մոտ, վերջինիս ներկայությամբ անհայտ անձը նրա նկատմամբ բռնություն է կիրառել:

ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազությունը պարտավոր է ընթացք տալ մամուլում հրապարակված այս տեղեկություններին, պատասխանատվության ենթարկել քննիչ Գորիկ Հովակիմյանին եւ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել նրա հետ 2008թ. մայիսի 17-ին եղած անձի ինքնությունը պարզելու եւ պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու ուղղությամբ:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ՀՀ իշխանություններից պահանջում է դադարեցնել բոլոր վկաների ու մասնավորապես Խաչիկ Դավթյանի նկատմամբ սկսված հանցավոր հետապնդումը: Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները ուսումնասիրող ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովից պահանջում ենք միջոցներ ձեռնարկել եւ ապահովել իրենց հանձնաժողով հրավիրված մարտի 1-ի ականտեսի անվտանգությունը ու թույլ չտալ նրան նկատմամբ հետապնդումներ իրականացնել: ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը պարտավոր է նաեւ հետամուտ լինել, որպեսզի քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն Խաչիկ Դավթյանի նկատմամբ խոշտանգումներ կիրառած անձինք, ինչի մասին նա պատմել է նաեւ այդ հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքային խորհրդակցության ժամանակ»,-ասված է հաղորդագրության մեջ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (13.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Վիշապ, հրա՜շք (կասեր ԼՏՊ-ն :Jpit: )
Բայց չէ՞ որ դա միայն ծրագիր է, լավ մտքեր, խոստումներ, թղթի վրա տողեր: այդպիսի բաներ ամեն կուսակցությունն ունի: մանավանդ՝ նախընտրական շրջանում:
*Ինչպես՞* հավատալ, իսկ ավելի լավ է՝ *ստիպել*, որ հենց այդպես իրականացվի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, հրա՜շք (կասեր ԼՏՊ-ն)
> Բայց չէ՞ որ դա միայն ծրագիր է, լավ մտքեր, խոստումներ, թղթի վրա տողեր: այդպիսի բաներ ամեն կուսակցությունն ունի:  մանավանդ՝ նախընտրական շրջանում:


Նախ նման գործնական ու ակտուալ ծրագիր մյուսները չունեն։ Որպես ապացույց առաջարկում եմ մեջ բերեմ մի այլ կուսակցության ծրագրից, որ պարունակում է օրինակ ասենք սա՝ 



> Մայրաքաղաքի փողոցների ասֆալտապատումը կիրականացվի բարձր որակով` բացառելով դրանց ամենամյա վերանորոգման արատավոր ավանդույթը:





> *Ինչպես՞* հավատալ, իսկ ավելի լավ է՝ *ստիպել*, որ հենց այդպես իրականացվի:


Հավատալ–ստիպելու խնդիր չի։ Գործնականում պետք է ապացուցել, որ ժողովրդով ունակ ենք ռադ անելու ցանկացած իշխանության, եթե իրենց առաջարկած ծրագիրը չեն իրականացնում, կամ թերի են իրականացնում։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ծրագիրը փաստաթուղթ է, որը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարելի է առաջարկողի աչքը մտցնել… կամ մեկ այլ տեղը։

----------

Արշակ (14.05.2009), Ձայնալար (13.05.2009), Տատ (13.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Վիշապ, հրա՜շք (կասեր ԼՏՊ-ն)
> Բայց չէ՞ որ դա միայն ծրագիր է, լավ մտքեր, խոստումներ, թղթի վրա տողեր: այդպիսի բաներ ամեն կուսակցությունն ունի: մանավանդ՝ նախընտրական շրջանում:
> *Ինչպես՞* հավատալ, իսկ ավելի լավ է՝ *ստիպել*, որ հենց այդպես իրականացվի:


Տատ սխեման հետևյալն է...
Դու կարդում ես ծրագիրը: Այդ ծրագրերը տրամաբանորեն համադրում ես տվյալ ծրագրի հեղինակ `քաղաքական ուժի անցած ճանապարհի, արած չարածի, քաղաքական կերպարի և այլնի հետ: Հետո այդ համադրության արդյունքում հավանականորեն պարզ է դառնում, թե ում կարելի վստահել սեփական ձայնը, ով կարող է իրականացենլ իր ծրագիրը, ով է ստում  և այլն...Մեկը կարող է ոսկուց սարեր խոսք տալ , բայց դա ոչ ռեալ ծրագրի, այդ քաղաքական ուժը երբեք իր խոստումը կատարած չլինի, իսկ մյուսը շատ ավելի քիչ `արծաթից սարեր խոսք տալ` բացատրել թե ինչպես կարելի է դրան հասնել և հարաբերականորեն այդ ուժը ժամանակի ընթացքում կատարած լինի իր խոստոմների մեծ կամ որոշ մասը: Սա որպես օրինակ: Հիմա ես, դու, մյուսը հաշվի առենլով այս փաստերը գնում ենք ընտրության:
Ընտրեցինք: Եթե ընտրությունները կեղծվում են` դուրս ես գալիս փողոց` պայքարի, տեր կանգելու համար սեփական ձայնին: Եթե ընտրությունները արդար են, բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց պարզվում է, որ քո թեկնածուն խաբում է, նորից դուրս ես գալիս պայքարի` կամ նրան ստիպելու որ կատարի իր ծրագիրը կամ հրաժարվելու իր պաշտոնից:
Նախընտարական ծրագրիը այն կարևոր բաղադրիչներից է, կարևոր կրիտերիաներից մեկը, որով պետք է առաջնորդվել ընտրություն կատարելիս: Բայց ինչպես ասեցի դա միակը չէ:
Օրինակ ԲՀԿ, ՀՀԿ, ՕԵԿ կուսակցությունները ինչ տիեզերական հրաշք ծրագրի էլ առաջարկեն ես նրանց չեմ ընտրի, հայտնի պատճառներով...

----------

Արշակ (14.05.2009), Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Ռամմեր, միակ բանը, որն այդ գեղեցիկ ծրագիր գրող կուսակցությունն իրականացրել է իր պատմության ընթացքում՝ ըմբոստությանն հաջողված ակտերն են, ժողովրդական միտինգների կազմակերպումն ու անցկացնելը երկու պարբերակով: *Գուցե քիչ չէ*, բայց քաղաքական իրական բարելավում չեմ հիշում, նույնիսկ նրանց իշխանություն ունենալու տարիներին: 
Միակ կողմ արգումենտը մտավորականության (այսինքն՝ *ձեր)* մասնակցությունն է, օդային հավատը: 



> որոշ ժամանակ անց պարզվում է, որ քո թեկնածուն խաբում է, նորից դուրս ես գալիս պայքարի` կամ նրան ստիպելու որ կատարի իր ծրագիրը կամ հրաժարվելու իր պաշտոնից:


 դա ձեզ սովորեցրել են իհարկե, լավ է :Smile: : Հույս ունեմ, որ դասատուն թույլ կգտնվի աշակերտից և չի կարողանա ժամանկին փախնել (կամ ուժով կասեցնել իրեն դուրս անելը) :
Անկեղծ, հույսս դա է, չկորցնեք զգոնությունը: Հայերն ունեն շուտ բավարարվելու ընդունակություն, անհիմն «անվախություն»: Քաջ Նազար:

----------

Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Գուցե քիչ չէ*, բայց քաղաքական իրական բարելավում չեմ հիշում, նույնիսկ նրանց իշխանություն ունենալու տարիներին:


*Տատ*, ՀՀՇ-ն մի շփոթիր ՀԱԿ-ի հետ, 1994 թիվն էլ՝ 2009 թվի հետ:

----------

Artgeo (14.05.2009), murmushka (14.05.2009), Nareco (14.05.2009), Norton (14.05.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Տատ ջան, խորանալու տեղ շատ կա: Կարող եմ խորանալ ու փաստերով հիմնավորել, թե այսօրվա ՀԱԿ-ի կորիզը կազմող մի շարք անդամներ, այդ թվում հիմնադիր նախագահն ինքան բան են արել հայրենիքի համար՝ սկսելով ազատագրական շարժումով, վերջացնելով պատերազմում հաղթանակով, ներքին տնտեսական ծրագրերով և այլնով: Կարող եմ նրանց արածը համեմատություն մեջ դնել մյուսների արածների հետ ու հիմնավորել, որ առավել են: Հիմնավորել. որ ոչ մի ուրիշ թիմ այս թիմի արածների 10%-ն էլ չի արել: Իրոք կարող եմ: Բայց հիմա դրա մասին չի որ ուզում եմ խոսել:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանդես է գալիս որոշակի ծրագրով ու քաղաքապետարանի ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցում է որոշակի թիմով: Այդ թիմի անդամներից մեկը ես եմ: Այո, ես ավագանու թեկնածու եմ ՀԱԿ ցուցակներով ու այս պահին ասում եմ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ մեկ բան. ընտրվելու ու ավագանի դառնալու դեպքում ես անելու եմ ամենը այս ծրագիրը (որն իրոք հրաշալի, հոյակապ ծրագիր է) իրականություն դարձնելու համար: Միաժամանակ հավաստիացնում եմ, որ ավագանու ցուցակում ներգրաված մարդկանց մեծ մասը իմ նման մարդիկ են, առնվազն նրանք (իսկ ես ճանաչում եմ մեծ մասին) ում ճանաչում եմ: Ու քեզ, Տատ, ընդամենը մեկ հարց եմ տալիս. կարո՞ղ ես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ կանխակալ կարծիքդ մի կողմ դնել ու հավատալ մեզ՝ այս երկրի ապագային:

----------

Norton (14.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Տատ ջան ինչի ես այդքան բացասական տրամադրված ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ ? :Smile:   Բա, ինձ հետքրքիր է, դու ում կընտրեիր?
Chuk բայց եթե չարեցիր չէ, հետո գալում եմ գոռամ`Արտակ հեռացիր, Արտակ հեռացիր: Արաբկիրում միտինգ ենք անելու ու ձեր տան մոտով անցնելուց ուուուուուոուուուուուուուու ենք գոռալու :LOL:

----------

murmushka (14.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Իրոք կարող եմ:


Կգամ, կպատմես


> Ու քեզ, Տատ, ընդամենը մեկ հարց եմ տալիս. կարո՞ղ ես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ կանխակալ կարծիքդ մի կողմ դնել ու հավատալ մեզ՝ այս երկրի ապագային:


Դա երկու հարց էր: Առաջինը չեմ կարող լիաթոք, երկրորդն արդեն անում եմ՝ լիաթոք:
 :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*Պարզաբանում*
14.05.2009թ.

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի` մայիսի 13-ի տարածած հայտարարության մեջ տեղ է գտել անճշտություն: Վկա Խաչիկ Դավթյանին հոգեբանական ճնշումների, ահաբեկման ենթարկելուն վերաբերող հատվածը, տեխնիկական սխալի պատճառով նախորդ (անցյալ տարվա մայիսին) տեղի ունեցած հարցաքննության փոխարեն վերագրվել է երեկ` մայիսի 13-ին նախատեսված հարցաքննությանը: Մայիսի 13-ին Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում տեղի ունեցած զրույցի վերաբերյալ մամուլում պարզաբանումներով հանդես է եկել փաստաբան Վարդուհի Էլբակյանը:

Տեղի ունեցած անճշտության համար հայցում ենք ներողամտություն:

Միաժամանակ հայտնում ենք, որ Խաչիկ Դավթյանը ս.թ. մայիսի 13-ին Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում` փաստաբանի ներկայությամբ վերահաստատել է իր նկատմամբ նախորդ տարի Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում կիրառված խոշտանգումների և ահաբեկումների փաստը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
13.05.2009

ՀՀ իշխանությունների հրահանգով շարունակվում են ճնշումները տարբեր կազմակերպությունների վրա` խոչընդոտելու Երեւանի ավագանու եւ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների նախընտրական քարոզչության բնականոն ընթացքը: Քարոզչության անհավասար պայմանների ստեղծման մասին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի (ՀԱԿ) բոլոր հայտարարությունները անտեսվում են իշխանությունների կողմից՝ այս գլխից վտանգելով ընտրությունների օրինականությունը եւ բնականոն ընթացքը: Ինչպես եւ նախկինում, վարչախմբի գործիք է ծառայում տարիներ շարունակ ժողովրդավարության զարգացման հիմնական արգելակ հանդիսացող ՀՀ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ստեղծման օրվանից ի վեր, հարկատուների հաշվին ֆինանսավորվող Հանրային հ/ը լիակատար անտեսել եւ արհամարհել է Հայաստանի հիմնական ընդդիմադիր ուժի ավելի քան հարյուր հայտարարությունները եւ այսօր էլ է լռության է մատնում ՀԱԿ տարբեր միջոցառումները։ Դրանով սահմանափակվում են բազմապիսի եւ համապարփակ տեղեկություններ ստանալու հանրության սահմանադրական իրավունքը: Այսպես, Հայրենական պատերազմի հաղթանակի առթիվ Հաղթանակ այգում ս.թ. մայիսի 9-ին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կողմից կազմակերպած հանդիսավոր ոգեկոչման արարողությունը, որին մասնակցեցին հազարավոր երեւանցիներ, չեն լուսաբանվել թե' Հանրային հ/ը, թե' իշխանությունների լիակատար վերահսկողության տակ գտնվող այլ հեռեւստաընկերությունները: Կիրակնօրյա Հայլուրը, ս.թ. ապրիլից որդեգրած քաղաքականությանը հավատարիմ, մանրամասն անդրադառնալով վրաստանյան ընդդիմության գործունեությանը, նույնպես որեւէ խոսք չի ասում հայաստանյան ընդդիմության մասին: Ս.թ. մայիսի 9-ից Հանրային հ/ը չի լուսաբանել ՀԱԿ որեւէ միջոցառում, այդ թվում հայ-ադրբեջանական զինադադարի 15 ամյակին նվիրված ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների մամուլի ասուլիսը: Այդ ընթացքում մանրամասն ներկայացվել է ընտրություններին մասնակից այլ կուսակցությունների քարոզչությունը:

Սա մշակված եւ հետեւողականորեն իրագործվող քաղաքականություն է, որ արձանագրվել է տարիներ առաջ: Այսպես 2003 նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո ԵԱՀԿ դիտորդական առաքելության կողմից խստորեն քննադատվել է Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը, որը ՙխախտել էր թեկնածուների համար հավասար պայմաններ ստեղծելու օրենքով սահմանված պարտականությունը՚: 2008թ. նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո նույնպես միջազգային դիտորդները քննադատեցին Հանրային հ/ը-ն լուսաբանման քաղաքականությունը: Հատկանշական է, որ, սկսած 2003թ-ից, Հանրային հ/ը ղեկավարությունը, ինչպես նաեւ Հայլուրի տնօրինությունը անփոփոխ է, ինչը վկայություն է այն բանի, որ ժողովրդավարության եւ ազատ խոսքի ճնշելուն լծված ՀՀ իշխանությունները գոհ են Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի եւ Արմեն Արզումանյանի ծառայություններից:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է Հանրային հ/ը նման գործելակերպը եւ պահանջում ապահովել հանրությանը բազմակողմանի եւ օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն տրամադրելու` օրենքով Հանրային հ/ը վրա դրված պարտականությունը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը

Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ ուղիղ եթերով (Ասպարեզ հաղորդաշար, 17.05.09) հաղորդման ժամանակ, պատասխանելով Ավան համայնքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքի թռուցիկները բաժանող կանանց ծեծի ենթարկելու փաստի մասին հարցին՝ ԿԸՀ քարտուղար Աբրահամ Բախչագյուլյանը ասաց հետեւյալը. “Չի կարելի այդ դեպքին միակողմանի նայել, ըստ իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունների, նրանք թռուցիկները բաժանելիս նաեւ հայհոյել են: Նրանց չի կարելի կին համարել”: Նա դրանով ըստ էության արդարացրեց այն բռնարարքը, ինչից հետո երեք կանայք մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել էին հիվանդանոց:

Այսպիսով, ԿԸՀ-ի Հանրապետական քարտուղարը ոչ միայն լկտիաբար ստեց, այլեւ պաշտոնապես եւ հրապարակավ պաշտպանեց ընդդիմության դեմ ուղղված այն բռնարարքները, որ վարչախմբի թեկնածուի օգտին նույն վարչախմբի հանձնարարությամբ իրականացնում է քրեական տարրը: Սրանից զատ, ԿԸՀ անդամը, խախտելով օրենքը, հանդես է եկել քաղաքական մեկնաբանություններով, ինչը նրա լիազորությունների մեջ չի մտնում: ԿՀԸ-ի Հանրապետական քարտուղարի այդ հայտարարությունը ըստ էության բռնության խրախուսանք է, եւ իր կուսակցության ապօրինությունը արդարացնելու փորձ: Այսինքն՝ ԿԸՀ-ը ոչ միայն ներքաշված է ընտրակեղծիքներ կատարելու եւ դրանք պարտակելու գործում, այլեւ ծառայում է որպես բռնարարքները խրախուսող գործիք: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությունն է սեւեռում այն փաստի վրա, որ առ այսօր Ավանում տեղի ունեցած քրեական հանցագործության համար դեռ որեւէ մեկը պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկվել, չնայած այն բանին, որ հանցագործները հայտնի են:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> ԿԸՀ քարտուղար Աբրահամ Բախչագյուլյանը


Անձամբ նայել եմ հաղորդումը: Ոչ միայն լկտիաբար ստեց, այլ դոշին հանրապետականների նշանն էր կպցրած: Հաղորդավարն էլ բարձրափայնեց էդ մասին, սա էլ լղոզված պատասխան տվեց, թե ինչի ա հանրապետականի նշանը դոշին կպցրել: Բան չհասկացա իրա պատասխանից:

----------


## ministr

> Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը
> 
> Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ ուղիղ եթերով (Ասպարեզ հաղորդաշար, 17.05.09) հաղորդման ժամանակ, պատասխանելով Ավան համայնքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքի թռուցիկները բաժանող կանանց ծեծի ենթարկելու փաստի մասին հարցին՝ ԿԸՀ քարտուղար Աբրահամ Բախչագյուլյանը ասաց հետեւյալը. “Չի կարելի այդ դեպքին միակողմանի նայել, ըստ իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունների, նրանք թռուցիկները բաժանելիս նաեւ հայհոյել են: Նրանց չի կարելի կին համարել”: Նա դրանով ըստ էության արդարացրեց այն բռնարարքը, ինչից հետո երեք կանայք մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել էին հիվանդանոց:
> 
> Այսպիսով, ԿԸՀ-ի Հանրապետական քարտուղարը ոչ միայն լկտիաբար ստեց, այլեւ պաշտոնապես եւ հրապարակավ պաշտպանեց ընդդիմության դեմ ուղղված այն բռնարարքները, որ վարչախմբի թեկնածուի օգտին նույն վարչախմբի հանձնարարությամբ իրականացնում է քրեական տարրը: Սրանից զատ, ԿԸՀ անդամը, խախտելով օրենքը, հանդես է եկել քաղաքական մեկնաբանություններով, ինչը նրա լիազորությունների մեջ չի մտնում: ԿՀԸ-ի Հանրապետական քարտուղարի այդ հայտարարությունը ըստ էության բռնության խրախուսանք է, եւ իր կուսակցության ապօրինությունը արդարացնելու փորձ: Այսինքն՝ ԿԸՀ-ը ոչ միայն ներքաշված է ընտրակեղծիքներ կատարելու եւ դրանք պարտակելու գործում, այլեւ ծառայում է որպես բռնարարքները խրախուսող գործիք: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությունն է սեւեռում այն փաստի վրա, որ առ այսօր Ավանում տեղի ունեցած քրեական հանցագործության համար դեռ որեւէ մեկը պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկվել, չնայած այն բանին, որ հանցագործները հայտնի են:


Էդ անուղեղը մի ժամանակ էլ վրացիների կապակցությամբ էր ինչ որ բան բլթցրել, ԱԳՆ-ն հազիվ տակից դուրս եկավ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությունն է սեւեռում այն փաստի վրա, որ առ այսօր Ավանում տեղի ունեցած քրեական հանցագործության համար դեռ որեւէ մեկը պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկվել, չնայած այն բանին, որ հանցագործները հայտնի են:


ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ա մազալու: Ու՞մ պատասխանատվության ենթարկեն: Մարդիկ հո մազոխիստ չեն, որ իրենք իրենց պատասխանատվության ենթարկեն - ասենք Սերժը ինքը իրա ականջից քաշի, կամ մենթերը իրանք իրենց ձերբակալեն:

----------

Բիձա (19.07.2009), Լեո (21.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը արդեն մի քանի անգամ հայտարարություններ է տարածել քաղբանտարկյալների գործով վկաների վրա իշխանությունների կողմից բազմապիսի ճնշումների գործադրման, ընդհուպ սպառնալիքների ու ահաբեկչության մասին։ Այսօր Կոնգրեսը տարածել է եւս մեկ հայտարարություն:

«Նրանցից պահանջում են դատարանում չհրաժարվել նախաքննության ընթացքում իրենցից բռնությամբ կորզված կեղծ ցուցմունքներից։ Այսօր, մայիսի 20-ին Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի դատավարության ժամանակ հենց դատարանի շենքից տեղի է ունեցել վկայի ավազակային առեւանգում։ Դատկոչված վկա Գագիկ Ավդալյանին վկաների սենյակում սպասելիս մոտեցել են ՀՀ ոստիկանության Մաշտոցի բաժանմունքի աշխատակիցներ եւ, առանց դատարանին տեղյակ պահելու, նրան բռնությամբ տարել ՀՀ Ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության պետ Հ. Թամամյանի մոտ։ Վերջինս վկային գործարքի առաջարկ է արել. նույնությամբ կրկնել նախաքննության շրջանում իրենց կորզված կեղծ ցուցմունքները, ինչի դիմաց խոստացել է բաց թողնել վկայի՝ 5 տարվա ազատազրկման դատապարտված եղբորը։ Հակառակ դեպքում սպառնացել է, թե ՙվատ կլինի՚ եւ անձամբ վկայի, ե՜ւ կալանավայրում գտնվող նրա եղբոր, եւ նրա ընտանիքի անդամների համար։ Դրանով իսկ Քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության պետը հանցանք է գործել, ինչի որակումը թողնում ենք ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազությանը։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, դատապարտում է վկաների նկատմամբ գործադրված ճնշումների այս խայտառակ փաստերը, եւս մեկ անգամ արձանագրում, որ վարչախումբը ամեն օր այս կերպ հայ եւ միջազգային հանրությանը ցուցադրում է իր կրիմինալ դեմքը, ավազակային գործելակերպը, խայտառակում իրավապահ մարմիններին եւ ողջ հանրապետությունը։  Ինչպես փլուզվեց 7-ի գործը, այնպես էլ փլուզվելու է նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի անջատված գործերը' մեկ պարզ պատճառով. դրանք բոլորը իրական որեւէ հիմք չունեն։ Հանցագործները այդ գործերը սարքողներն են եւ այսօր վկաների նկատմամբ բռնարարքների հեղինակները, որոնք եւ անպայման մի օր կանգնելու են իրական արդարադատության առջեւ»

----------

Kuk (20.05.2009), Հայկօ (20.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, էս դեպքերն էնքան տխուր չեն, ինչքան էն փաստը, որ սենց բաներ կարդալիս էլ չենք զարմանում, արդեն լրիվ սովորական ա :Shok:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին 4 գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ, քանի որ շեղվում են թեմայի բուն նյութից:*

----------


## Norton

*Հայտարարություն
*
Մայիսի 31-ի վաղ առավոտից, ինչպես եւ սպասելի էր, կրկին սկսեց աշխատել ապօրինի վարչախմբի ընտրակեղծիքների դժոխային մեքենան։

Վաղ առավոտից հազարավոր ավտոբուսներով ու տաքսիներով մարդկանց տեղափոխում էին ընտրատեղամասեր։ Հարյուրավոր ավտոբուսներով մարդիկ են տեղափոխվել հանրապետության այլ քաղաքներից ու բնակավայրերից, որոնք ապօրինաբար մասնակցել են քվեարկությանը։

Քվեարկողներ են բերվել նաեւ հարեւան Վրաստանի Ախալքալակի շրջանից։
Տեղի է ունեցել ընտրակաշառքի զանգվածային բաժանում։
Տեղամասերի մոտ տեղակայված քրեական տարրը խոչընդոտել է ընտրություններին հազարավոր քաղաքացիների մասնակցությանը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի վստահված անձանց ու լրագրողների նկատմամբ կիրառվել են բռնություններ, նրանց ծեծել, դուրս են հանել ընտրական տեղամասերից, խլել լրագրողների աշխատանքային գործիքները։ Նույն կերպ ընտրական տեղամասերից դուրս են արվել նաեւ դիտորդների, այդ թվում նաեւ արտասահմանյան, խոչընդոտել նրանց պարտականությունների իրականացմանը։ Տեղամասից առեւանգվել է ընդդիմության կողմից նշանակված հանձնաժողովի անդամը։

Բանդիտական խմբերը մտել են տեղամասեր եւ լցոնումներ կատարել: Ոստիկանությունը, որպես կանոն, չի արձագանքել նմանօրինակ դեպքերին, իսկ որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ աջակցել ու մասնակցել է ընտրախախտումներին։

Բազմաթիվ տեղամասերում իրականացվել է բաց կամ վերահսկվող քվեարկություն։ Եղել են հրազենի եւ սառը զենքի գործադրման դեպքեր, ինչի հետեւանքով կան վիրավորներ։ Օրվա ընթացքում համատարած փորձել են կաշառել վստահված անձանց եւ հանձնաժողովի անդամների։

Բազմաթիվ դեպքերում խախտումների մասին արձանագրությունները հանձնաժողովների նախագահները հրաժարվել են գրանցել գրանցամատյանում իսկ ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովները հրաժարվել են ընդունել վստահված անձանց կազմած բողոքները։

Մի շարք ընտրական տեղամասեր շրջափակված են եղել հատուկջոկատայիններով, որոշ դեպքերում նրանք գտնվել են ընտրատեղամասի ներսում։ Նման մթնոլորտում ընտրողներից շատերը գերադասել է չմասնակցել քվեարկությանը։

Բոլոր տեսակի ապօրինությունները, մասնավորապես վստահված անձանց նկատմամբ բռնությունները ու բացահայտ լցոնումները բազմապատիկ շատ են եղել Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում, որտեղ նաեւ տեղամասերից գողացվել է կնիք, քվեաթերթիկներ եւ քվեատուփ։ Հաշվարկների ժամանակ գողացվել են Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի օգտին քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկների կապոցը։ Իրավիճակն այստեղ ամբողջությամբ վերահսկել է կրիմինալը, ընտրություն որպես այդպիսին տեղի չի ունեցել։

Ապօրինությունները, ահաբեկչությունը կատարվել է քրեական տարրերի ամենաակտիվ ներգրավմամբ, նրանց առաջնորդող բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների կողմից՝ ոստիկանության գիտակցված անգործության, իսկ շատ դեպքերում նաեւ ակտիվ աջակցության եւ գործակցության պայմաններում։ Ընտրակեղծիքների, բնակչության ահաբեկման ու մանավանդ ընտրակաշառքի համար գործածվել են պետական կառույցները՝ ոստիկանությունը, բանակը, կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամը, նախարարությունները, տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինները եւ այլն, ծախսվել են հսկայական բյուջետային միջոցներ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ չի ընդունում մայիսի 31-ի Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների արդյունքները, չի հանդուրժելու հանցագործ վարչախմբի կողմից ժողովրդի կամքը բռնաբարելու շարունակական այս գործողությունները, վիճարկելու է ընտրությունների արդյունքները եւ շարունակելու է իր պայքարը՝ որպես առաջին խնդիր դնելով ավազակապետության ներկա պարագլուխ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջը


*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Chuk (02.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԸ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆ ԿՏԱ
Հարցազրույց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի հետ

- *Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարեց, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը բոյկոտում է Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների արդյունքները եւ հրաժարվում է ավագանու իր մանդատներից: Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք ՀԱԿ-ի այս որոշումը:

- Եթե սրանք լինեին ԱԺ ընտրություններ, ապա մենք այդ խորհրդարանում կհամաձայնվեինք աշխատել, քանի որ հնարավորություն կունենայինք ԱԺ ամբիոնն օգտագործել քաղաքական աշխատանքի, քարոզչության, օրենսդրական աշխատանքի համար: Մինչդեռ, Երեւանի ավագանու աշխատանքներում մեր 13 պատվիրակների մասնակցությունը նման հնարավորություն չի ստեղծում, այլ` այդպես միայն կլեգիտիմացնեինք այս ընտրությունները, այդ ոչ լեգիտիմ մարմինը: Այնպես որ, որեւէ իմաստ չենք տեսնում մասնակցելու այդ մարմնի աշխատանքներին:*

- Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի այս որոշումն ի՞նչ հետեւանքներ կարող է ունենալ:

- Այս քայլը հստակ ուղերձ է այն մասին, որ պետականորեն կազմակերպված, համատարած ընտրակեղծիքներով աղավաղվել է ժողովրդի կամքը: Մենք նման հանցագործությունը չենք կարող ընդունել որպես կատարված փաստ: Սա հստակ ուղերձ է եւ հասարակությանը, եւ իշխանություններին, եւ միջազգային հանրությանը, եւ վերջիններս պետք է իրենց եզրակացությունը կատարեն:

- Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նաեւ հայտարարեց, որ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկելու է այս ընտրությունների արդյունքները բոլոր իրավական ճանապարհներով: Դուք ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք:

- Մենք գիտենք, որ մեր արդարադատության համակարգը նույնքան փչացած է, որքան այն պետական մեքենան, որ պետական հանցագործություն իրականացրեց ու կեղծեց ընտրությունների արդյունքները: Սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք որպես իրավական բարձր գիտակցություն ունեցող քաղաքական ուժ, չպետք է օգտագործենք բոլոր իրավական հնարավորությունները` այս օրինախախտումները բողոքարկելու նպատակով: Ուստի` մենք, որպես օրինապաշտ քաղաքացիներ, այդպես պետք է վարվենք: Եվ երկրորդ` այս քայլով ստեղծվում է այն իրավական հիմքը, որի շնորհիվ ընտրակեղծարարները, բոլոր մեղսակիցներն ապագայում պատժվելու են իրենց հանցանքների համար:

- Սերժ Սարգսյանն էլ իր ուղերձում խոսել է ընտրախախտումների մասին` նշելով, որ դրանց հեղինակները պետք է հայտնաբերվեն ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն, իսկ գլխավոր դատախազությունն էլ մի քանի ընտրատեղամասերում պահանջել է վերահաշվարկ կատարել:

- Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածը դասական փարիսեցիություն է: Հենց նա է պետականորեն կազմակերպված այս ընտրակեղծիքների արշավի ամենագլխավոր կազմակերպիչը: Այնպես որ, նրա շուրթերից հնչած այս հայտարարությունները պետք չէ լուրջ ընդունել:

*- Հասարակությունը կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո սպասում էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը շարունակական հանրահավաքներ կանցկացնի, մինչդեռ` ՀԱԿ-ը այլ տակտիկա է որդեգրել: Ինչո՞ւ ընդդիմությունն այդ քայլին չգնաց, եւ ինչո՞ւ է հաջորդ հանրահավաքը նշանակված հունիսի 12-ին:

- Ամեն քաղաքական իրավիճակ թելադրում է իր պահանջները: Մենք, հաշվի առնելով արտաքին եւ ներքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում բազմաթիվ գործոններ, եկել ենք այն եզրակացության, որ ամենաճիշտ ստրատեգիան այն է, ինչ մենք որդեգրել ենք, այն է` կենտրոնանանք բողոքարկման գործի վրա, կենտրոնանանք ընտրությունների գործընթացը գնահատելու, բոլոր մանրամասները ճշտելու, հասարակությանն ու միջազգային հանրությանը դրանք հասցնելու վրա: Իսկ այնուհետեւ, հունիսի 12-ի հանրահավաքին կներկայացնենք մեր անելիքները:*

- Նախագահի ընտրություններից հետո էլ սկզբում միջազգային հանրությունը հիացական եզրակացություններ էր ներկայացնում, իսկ այնուհետեւ` ընդդիմության բոյկոտի պայմաններում վերանայեց իր գնահատականները: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ մեծածավալ բողոքի գործողությունների դեպքում միջազգային հանրությունը խիստ բացասական գնահատականներ կտար նաեւ այս դեպքում:

- Հունիսի 12-ին ընդդիմությունը հրավիրել է հանրահավաք, եւ մենք մեր անելիքները կներկայացնենք այդ օրը: Փետրվարի 29-ին, այո, սկսեցին փոխվել միջազգային հանրության գնահատականները, միեւնույն ժամանակ, հենց հաջորդ օրը տեղի ունեցավ մարտի 1-ը: Այնպես որ, մենք պետք է շատ գործոններ հաշվի առնենք, այլ ոչ թե անընդհատ հանրահավաքներով միջազգային հանրության կարծիքը փոխելու մասին: Եվ հետո, միջազգային հանրության կարծիքը բավական փոխված է: Եթե փետրվարյան ցույցերի ժամանակ այնքան էլ հակված չէին հավատալու ընտրակեղծիքների մասին մեր պնդումներին, հիմա այդ իրավիճակը փոխված է: Սակայն միջազգային հանրության համար, ցավոք սրտի, կարեւորը ճշմարտությունը չէ, այլ միջազգային հանրությունն առաջնորդվում է աշխարհաքաղաքական հաշվարկներով: Ցավոք սրտի, դեմոկրատական աշխարհը դեմոկրատական համերաշխության սկզբունքը ստորադասում է աշխարհաքաղաքական հաշվարկներիներին:

- Մտավախություն չունե՞ք, որ հասարակությունը մի տեսակ հիասթափություն ապրի, շարժումը մարի, եւ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ էլ տեղի ունենա այն, ինչ եղավ 2003-2004 թթ ընդդիմության հետ:

- 2007 սեպտեմբերից սկսած` ամեն հանրահավաքից առաջ, ամեն մի հարաբերական անհաջողությունից հետո սկսվում են նույն խոսակցությունները` արդյո՞ք չեք վախենում, որ հասարակությունը հիասթափվի: Ոչ, չենք վախենում, որովհետեւ` փորձը եւ այս պայքարի ընթացքը ցույց տվեցին, որ եթե անգամ կան մարդիկ, որոնք ժամանակավորապես հիասթափվում են պայքարից, նրանք նույնպես որոշ ժամանակ անց գիտակցում են, որ պայքարն ընթանում է ճիշտ ուղղությամբ ու միանում են շարժմանը: Ամենակարեւորն այն է, որ ստեղծված է շարժման կարեւորագույն կորիզ, մի քանի հազար մարդ, որոնք կոփվել են այս պայքարում, հասկանում են, որ ընթանում է արդյունավետ ու հետեւողական պայքար եւ որոնք չեն լքելու այս շարժումը: Իսկ այդ ակտիվը գնալով աճում է, ամրապնդվում է: Այնպես որ, ես որեւէ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում այդ ուղղությամբ:

- Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նաեւ հայտարարեց, որ իշխանությունների հետ կամուրջներն այլեւս այրված են, եւ այլեւս հնարավոր չէ նրանց հետ որեւէ երկխոսություն: Ինչո՞ւ նման կտրուկ դիրքորոշում որդեգրեց ՀԱԿ-ը:

- Մենք հասկացանք, որ այս իշխանությունները չեն հասկանում ոչ մի բան: Բոլոր մեր քայլերն ու ուղերձները, որ ուղարկեցինք, նրանց շատ դեպքերում ընդառաջ գնացինք, բայց այդ ամենը նրանց կողմից ընկալվեց որպես թուլության նշան: Նրանք բոլորովին այլ` “պախանի” հոգեբանություն ունեն: Նրանք չեն հասկանում, որ հնարավոր է կառուցել քաղաքացիական համաձայնություն, քաղաքական երկխոսություն: Այդ հայեցակարգերը նրանց համար ընկալելի չեն, նրանք չունեն քաղաքական կոմպրոմիսների եւ քաղաքական խոսակցության համար անհրաժեշտ բարձր քաղաքական գիտակցություն: Մեկ ու կես տարի մենք աշխատել ենք այդ ուղղությամբ, բազմիցս ուղերձներ ենք հղել, հայտարարել, որ պատրաստ ենք երկխոսության, ազգային համաձայնության մթնոլորտ ստեղծելու: Սակայն այդ մեկ ու կես տարին բավական մեծ ժամանակ է` հասկանալու համար, որ այս իշխանություններն ընդունակ չեն, ընկալունակ չեն այդ երկխոսությունն ընդունելու: Իսկ այս կեղծված ընտրությունները վերջին ապացույցն էին այն բանի, որ իշխանությունները չեն տեսնում երկխոսության ճանապարհը: Բնական է, որ մենք պետք է մի օր դիմեինք այս քայլին:

- Ձեր կարծիքով` ՀԱԿ-ի այս քայլն ի՞նչ հետեւանք կարող է ունենալ:

- Մեզ արդեն դա չի հետաքրքրում: Մենք հետեւողականորեն հետապնդելու ենք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը: Արդեն հասկանալի է, որ այս ռեժիմը պատրաստ չէ էվոլյուցիոն փոփոխությունների:

- Դուք խոսեցիք, որ իշխանությունները չցանկացան գնալ էվոլյուցիոն ճանապարհով իշխանափոխության, եւ հիմա ընդդիմությունը կոշտ դիրքորոշում է որդեգրելու: Ինչպե՞ս հասկանանք այդ փաստը: Ո՞րն է կոշտ դիրքորոշումը:

-  *Մենք հակված էինք իրականացնելու այնպիսի գործընթաց, որ աստիճանաբար ամրապնդվեին ժողովրդավարական արժեքները, ազատություն տրվեր հեռուստատեսություններին, աստիճանաբար կատարվեին քաղաքական բարեփոխումներ: Բայց իշխանություններն այս ընտրությունները կեղծելով ցույց տվեցին, որ այդ ճանապարհով ընթանալը հնարավոր չէ: Նրանք չեն կարող համակեցության գնալ ընդդիմության հետ: Ուրեմն` իսկապես պետք է լուծվի հարցը կամ այս կողմ, կամ` այն կողմ սկզբունքով: Առանց Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի, որեւէ հարց չի լուծվում, ուստի` մենք պահանջում ենք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը:

- Իսկ ինքը հրաժարական կտա՞:

- Կտա, շատ լավ էլ հրաժարական կտա: Երբ նա տեսնի, որ ուղղակի ի վիճակի չէ կառավարելու երկիրը, ստիպված հրաժարական կներկայացնի: Սերժ Սարգսյանը շատ շուտով հայտնվելու է արտաքին եւ ներքին քաղաքական մարտահրավերների այնպիսի թնջուկի առջեւ, որին ի վիճակի չի լինելու դիմագրավել: Շատ շուտով մենք դրա ականատեսը կլինենք:*

Հարցազրույցը վարեց ԱՐՄԱՆ ԳԱԼՈՅԱՆԸ

----------

Chuk (02.06.2009), Kuk (03.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009), Արշակ (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*«Փաստահավաք խմբի լուծարումը վարչախմբի բացահայտ կապիտուլացիան է», հայտարարում է ՀԱԿ–ը*

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ, որը վերաբերում է Փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության փաստացի դադարեցմանը։ Հայտարարության մեջ ասված է.

«Հունիսի 6-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը ուժը կորցրած է հայտարարել Փաստահավաք խմբի ստեղծման իր իսկ կարգադրությունը, դրանով իսկ դադարեցնելով նրա գործունեությունը։

Փաստահավաք խմբի ստեղծումը հնարավոր դարձավ հայաստանյան հասարակության և միջազգային հանրության, մասնավորապես ԵԽԽՎ-ի և ԵԽ Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թ. Համմարբերգի ակտիվ դերակատարության շնորհիվ։ Բաղկացած կոալիցիայի եւ ընդդիմության երկուական եւ ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի մեկ ներկայացուցչից, խումբն աշխատեց շուրջ 6 ամիս՝ կենտրոնանալով հիմնականում մարտի 1-ի զոհերի սպանության հանգամանքների բացահայտման վրա։ Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքը բարձր է գնահատվել ու նրա հույժ կարեւորությունը շեշտվել է ԵԽԽՎ-ի 1643 բանաձեւում։ Ապրիլին Փաստահավաք խումբը՝ ԱԺ խորհրդարանական հանձնաժովովին հանձնեց սպա Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքների մասին առաջին գրավոր զեկույցը, որում հավաքված փաստական նյութը գլխիվայր էր շրջում մինչ այդ իշխանության կողմից շրջանառվող վարկածը։ Աշխատանքը շարունակելու դեպքում կարճ ժամանակում նույն հանձնաժողովին պետք է ներկայացվեին եւս մի քանի զեկույց՝ մյուս սպանվածների մասով։ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան ներկայացուցիչ Վ. Ստեփանյանի (Խմբի ղեկավարի) նախաձեռնությամբ, ապա իշխանության՝ նրան միացած մյուս երկու անդամների Ռ. Ավագյանի և Գ. Թովմասյանի մասնակցությամբ մայիսին շուրջ երկու շաբաթ խաթարվեց Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքը, ապա նրանք ընդհանրապես հրաժարվեցին աշխատանքի ներկայանալ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է. Փաստահավաք խմբի լուծարումը վարչախմբի բացահայտ կապիտուլացիան է այն անառարկելի փաստերի առջև, որ բացահայտվում էր խմբի աշխատանքի շնորհիվ եւ ինչը արդեն մեկուկես տարի ամեն կերպ ջանում է պարտակել վարչախումբը։ Իշխանությունն այս քայլին կարող էր գնալ միայն մի դեպքում, եթե Փաստահավաք խմբի արդեն իսկ հավաքած փաստերը պետք է աներկբա վկայեին մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների, մասնավորապես սպանությունների մեջ իշխանության պաշտոնաթող, ինչպես նաև ներկա բարձրագույն պաշտոնյաների հանցակցությունը։

Դատապարտելով փաստահավաք խմբի կասեցումը, մենք շարունակում ենք պահանջել մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների անկախ հետաքննություն` միջազգային փորձագետների մասնակցությամբ։

Մենք նաև համոզված ենք, որ արտառոց այս փաստը ճիշտ արձագանք կգտնի ինչպես հայաստանյան, այնպես էլ միջազգային հանրության, մասնավորապես՝ ԵԽԽՎ-ի, ԵԽ Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատարի և այլոց կողմից»։


Tert.am

----------

Chuk (09.06.2009), murmushka (09.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԻ ՔՆՆԱՐԿԵԼՈՒ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՔԱՅԼԵՐԸ*
Հարցազրույց ՀՀՇ վարչության անդամ Արամ Մանուկյանի հետ

- Ընտրություններից առաջ Դուք նշում էինք, որ ամենևին էլ ոգևորված չեք քաղքապետի ընտրություններով և այն համարում էիք իշխանությունների հերթական խաղը, և որ չարժե մասնակցել այդ անիմաստ միջոցառմանը: Այսօր հին կարծիքի՞ն եք, որ չարժեր մասնակցել:

- Եթե զուտ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների մասին է խոսքը, անշուշտ, անիմաստ էր: Մենք հատկապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրումով ամբողջապես փոխեցինք ֆորմատը: Այն դարձավ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրությունից քաղաքական ընտրություն: Այսինքն` ամբողջ 18 քաղաքական ուժեր միասնական ցուցակով հանդես եկան, և ամբողջապես, և էությամբ, և բովանադակությամբ քարոզի տեսակետից դարձավ մաքուր 100 տոկոսանոց քաղաքական ընտրություն, և այդ պատճառով իմաստ ուներ մասնակցել: Հիմա  գտնում եմ, որ այդ ֆորմատով մասնակցելը ճիշտ էր:

- Ամեն դեպքում, ըստ Ձեզ, ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթանակա՞ծ դուրս եկավ, թե պարտված:

- Աշխարհի շատ երկրներում կա, երբ ասում են` ընտրություններում հաղթեցի ես, հաշվարկներում հաղթեցիր դու: Մենք ընտրություններում հաղթող դուրս եկանք քաղաքացիական առումով, թիմն ուժեղացնելու առումով, սեփական  ասելիքը հրապարակելու առումով, պարտվել ենք թվաբանության մեջ: Թվաբանության մեջ իշխանությունն իր սև գործը որերորդ անգամ արեց: Այնպես որ, Ձեր հարցի պատասխանն այսպիսին է` քաղաքական առումով մենք հաղթել ենք, թվաբանության առումով` պարտվել ենք:

- Դա° էր մանդատներից հրաժարվելու պատճառը:

- Պատճառը կրկին քաղաքական էր, ոչ թե թվաբանական, որովհետև այդ կարգի չընտրությունների արդյունքում ստեղծված մարմնում աշխատելը պարզապես անիմաստ էր:

- Իշխանությունն այն կարծիքին է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը սխալվեց, որ հրաժարվեց մանդատներից, քանի որ այն ընտրազանգվածը, որը ձայն է տվել ՀԱԿ-ին, այսօր հիասթափություն է ապրում:

- Իշխանությունը թող հոգ տանի իր այլանդակությունների, իր կեղծիքների, իր հանցագործությունների մասին, նրանք իրավունքը չունեն ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության մասին կարծիք հայտնելու: Այն, ինչ նրանք անում են, քաղաքական չէ, մարդկային չէ, բարոյական չէ, քաղաքացիական չէ: Այդ առումով է, որ նրանք իրավունք չունեն բարոյական մարդկանց գործունեության մասին կարծիք կազմելու: Թող իրենք մտածեն իրենց կեղտերը ծածկելու, իրենց ոչ քաղաքացիական դրսևորումների դեմն առնելու, երկրի գլխին կախված քաղաքական, դիվանագիտական, տնտեսական կործանումը կանգնեցնելու կամ դրա դեմն առնելու խնդիրը լուծել:

- Քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները համարելով քաղաքական, կարծո՞ւմ եք արդյոք, որ ՕԵԿ-ն ու Դաշնակցությունը դարձան քաղաքականության զոհեր: Ըստ Ձեզ, ինչո՞ւ նրանք, այնուամենայնիվ, չհաղթահարեցին յոթ տոկոսի արգելքը:

- Ընտրությունների հաջորդ օրն ասել եմ, որ իշխանությունը, ներեցեք բառիս համար, “քցել” է այդ երկու կուսակցություններին, պարզապես խաբել է: Խոստացել է, որ 7 տոկոս կհաղթահարեն, նրանք էլ սիրաբանում էին, խաղեր էին տալիս իշխանության հետ, բայց իշխանությունը նենգ է իր բոլոր դրսևորումներում. խաղում է, աշխատում է ուղղակի փողոցի կանոններով, հանցագործ աշխարհի կանոններով, իսկ այդ կանոնների մեջ “քցելը” լրիվ տեղավորվում է. դավաճանությունը, գցելը, ծախելը, մատնելը, այս բոլոր դրսևորումները իշխանության արբանյակներն են, և ինձ համար ամենևին էլ զարմանալի չէ, որ գցեցին նաև իրենց կոմպանիոն կուսակցություններին: Այդպես միշտ էլ լինելու է, ուղղակի խելքի չեն գալիս այն կուսակցությունները, որ սա է իշխանությունների ապրելակերպը, կենսակերպը: Այս անգամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վերջին միտինգում Հայաստանի քաղաքական ուժերին 12 կետից բաղկացած թեստ առաջարկեց, ըստ որի նրանք կարող են սահմանազատվել իշխանական կամ ոչ իշխանական թևերի մեջ, և Ձեր նշած կուսակցությունները, և այլ կուսակցություններ շատ լավ հնարավորություն ունեն պարզապես ճիշտ դրսևորվելու և Հայաստանի քաղաքացուն անկեղծորեն ցույց  տալու իրենց դիրքորոշումը: Ասեմ, որ թեստն այնքան հստակ է և պարզորոշ, որ այդ թեստի համաձայն կամ հայրենասեր ես, այսինքն, օրինակ ուզում ես Ղարաբաղը լինի բանակցային կողմ կամ չես ուզում, կամ ուզում ես ընտրությունները լինեն արդար կամ չես ուզում: Բոլոր հարցերը շատ հստակ են, և այդ հստակությանն արձագանքելը կլինի նմանատիպ կուսակցությունների դիրքորոշումը, նրանց հստակ պատասխանն այսօրվա քաղաքական իրավիճակին: Դա լուրջ թեստ է և հանձնարարություն:

12 կետերից միայն երկուսն է, որ իշխանությունը չի ուզի: Մեկը` արտահերթ ընտրություններն են, մյուսը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, մնացած կետերն այնքան հզոր են և հստակ, որ կարող են լինել Սերժ Սարգսյանի ծրագիր, պետական կառավարական ծրագիր, երկիրը, անգամ իշխանությունը կշահի դրանից: Այս կետերի ուժեղությունը հենց դրա մեջ է, որ այն ընդդիմության ծրագիր չէ, այն Հայաստանի ծրագիր է, և սա նաև խոսում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական հզորության մասին: 

- Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան առաջարկել է ՀՅԴ-ին համագործակցել ՀԱԿ-ի հետ:  Արդյոք ունեք առաջարկներ կամ ներքին բանակցություններ:

- Համագործակցության առաջին առաջարկը եղել է մեր կողմից, առավել ևս Ժառանգության հետ կապված մենք այս ընթացքում համագործակցել ենք: Ընտրական հանձնաժողովների ձևավորման ամբողջ գործընթացը մենք արել ենք Ժառանգության հետ համատեղ: Դա ռեալ, գործնական համագործակցության նմուշ է, և մենք ամենևին խնդիր չունենք: Ես միշտ առաջարկել եմ համատեղ գործունեություն հատկապես այսպիսի ակտիվ քաղաքական շրջաններում: Դաշնակցության հետ կապված շատ հստակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարեց, որ քաղաքական  դաշտը շատ լայն է, և իրար հրմշտելու կարիք չկա, բոլորի համար տեղ կլինի, հատկապես, երբ խնդիրը գնում է իշխանափոխության, ընտրությունների թեմայով:

Այս թեմայով ովքեր կողմ են, խնդիր չկա, թող հայտարարեն, մենք կարող  ենք ոչ թե խաչաձևված մեկ թիմի մեջ աշխատել, մենք կարող ենք զուգահեռ աշխատել` ունենալով նույն նպատակը: Այսինքն` Դաշնակցությունը, եթե իսկապես կողմ է այդ կետերին և մասնավորապես գոնե մեկ կետի, դա արտահերթ ընտրություններն են, ամենևին էլ կարիք էլ չկա ստորագրել համատեղ կոմյունիկե,  համատեղ գործունեության փաստաթուղթ, այլ կարելի է հայտարարել, որ իրենց նպատակը ևս արտահերթ ընտրություններն են, և ուղղորդվել այդ ծրագրով, այդ ծրագրին ենթակա քայլեր անել: Գոնե այս փուլում որպես առաջին խնդիր` կարծում եմ` դա հնարավոր է անել: Մյուս ուժերը, մասնավորապես Դաշնակուցությունը, կոնկրետ քայլերով պետք է ապացուցի իր մասնակցությունը այս ծրագրին: Օրինակ` իրենք չեն կարող լինել և իշխանության կազմում, և լինել ընդդիմություն, դա անհամատեղելի է: Ուրիշ, իրենք ուզում են լինել այս ծրագրում, շատ լավ, շաբաթը երկու ժամ թող Երկիր մեդիան ՀԱԿ-ին ժամ տրամադրի, միտինգների ելույթները թող Երկիր մեդիան ցուցադրի, թող իրենք էլ գան մասնակցեն միտինգներին, իրենք էլ ելույթ ունենան, իրենց ելույթն էլ դրվի, որ ժողովուրդը տեսնի, որ իրենք իսկապես ընդդիմություն են, մասնավորապես մեր միտինգները 15 րոպե ուղիղ հեռարձակեն: Այսինքն` գործնականության, կոնկրետության մասին է խոսքը, այն չէ, որ որ պապայիս արև ես քեզ հավանում եմ: Այդ տարբերակը չի աշխատելու, գործնական տարբերակները կաշխատեն: Այսօր այդ թեստերն իսկապես լուրջ համագործակցության հիմք են:

- ՀԱԿ-ը շարունակում է իր հետագա քայլերը միայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Արդյո՞ք սա երկարատև պայքար չի լինի, և արդյո՞ք այս ճանապարհին շատերը չեն հոգնի:

- Մենք պատրաստ ենք երկարատև պայքարի, որևէ խնդիր չունենք:

- Երկարատև ասելով, այսինքն մինչև մյուս նախագահական ընտրություննե՞ր:

- Ոչ, ոչ, ոչ, մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք արտահերթ և շուտափույթ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու համար: Դա արդեն հայտարարված քաղաքական խնդիր է, դա ծրագիր է, և ամեն ինչ անելու ենք, այն իր մեջ ներառում էպայքարի սպեկտրի բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները` արագ, կարճ, միջանկյալ, հրատապ: Բայց մենք չենք ուզում մեր ժողովրդին խաբել և արագ, կոնկրետ լուծումների սին հույսեր տալ, չի բացառվում, որ այդ պայքարը տևի ամիսներ կամ ասենք տարիներ: Չգիտեմ, բայց երկու գործոն, ավելին` սրա վրա ազդող երեք գործոն կա. մեկը ժողովրդի գործոնն է, ես Ձեզ երաշխավորում եմ` այն կա,  ժողովուրդն անհրաժեշտ գիտակցություն, ուժ, ներուժ, կամք ունի այդ խնդիրը լուծելու: Երկրորդ` այդ ամենին նպաստող ոչ պակաս կարևոր գործոն է իշխանությունների կատարած աննախադեպ սխալներն ու ձախողումները: Կարծես թե մեզնից ավելի են տրամադրված, իրենց ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակին համապատասխան մասսայական սխալներ անելով, և երրորդ` արտաքին մարտահրավերներն են, որոնք կրկին բավական լուրջ են, և իշխանությունների ներքին ոչ լեգիտիմության, ոչ ժողովրդավար գործունեության արդյունքում լուրջ, ծանր մարտահրավերներ են դառնում Հայաստանի իշխանության համար: Սա նույնպես նպաստում է արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունների մոտեցմանը:

- Հավաստիացնում եք, որ ունենալու ենք արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ, իսկ եթե չունենա՞նք:

- Հավաստիացրել ենք մեր կամքը, հավաստիացնում եմ ժողովրդի կամքի արտահայտությունը, գոյությունը, որ կա օդ ու ջրի նման անհրաժեշտ իշխանափոխության խնդիր, արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրության խնդիր, և դա ոչ թե իմ կուսակցության կամ Ազգային կոնգրեսի համար, ամենևին, հայ ժողովրդի, Հայաստանի պետականության համար, որովհետև այն կորուստները, ինչ մենք կրում ենք այսօր և շատ արագ և շատ խիտ ռեժիմով, ահավոր է` պետականության կորուստ, տնտեսական անհաջողություն, դիվանագիտական անհաջողություն, անհանդուրժողականություն: Այս բոլորը լուրջ կորուստներ են: Այսինքն` վերոհիշյալ ձախողումներն ուղղակի վնաս են բերում Հայաստանին, Հայաստանի վարկին, Հայաստանի քաղաքացուն: Ես Ձեզ հավասիտացնում եմ` արտագաղթը այս այլանդակ ընտրություններից հետո մեծ թափ է ստանում: Կրիմինալը Հայաստանում ուղղակի գերակա վիճակում է, հանցագործ աշխարհը և կրիմինալն այսօր Հայաստանի կառավարման համակարգում ունեն հեգեմոն դեր, և այդ այլանդակություններից խուսափելու համար է, որ մենք նշում ենք արտահերթ ընտրության և իշխանափոխության անհրաժեշտության մասին: Կրկնում եմ, սա դառնում է օրախնդիր, պահի, ժամանակի անհրաժեշտություն, որովհետև որոշակի կորուստներ պարզապես  վերականգնել և հետ բերել անհնար կլինի:

- Կա տարբերակ, երբ ասում են, որ և իշխանությունից են հիասթափված, և ընդդիմությունից, այդ դեպքում Ձեր նշած արտագաղթն ավելի՞ մեծ չի լինի:

- Ասեմ, եթե ընդդիմությունից հիասթափություն կա, ապա դա միայն շատ ակտիվ, ագրեսիվ քայլերի պակասությունից է: Հայաստանում շատ յուրահատուկ իրավիճակ է. Ժողովուրդը ընդդիմությունից պահանջում է ավելին և հաճախ պահանջում է կտրուկ քայլեր, քան ընդդիմության լիդերներն են նախատեսում և կազմակերպում:

- Սահմանադրականից դո՞ւրս քայլեր:

- Այո, հաճախ ժողովրդի կողմից կա անգամ սահմանադրականից դուրս քայլերի պահանջ: Սա ես բացատրում եմ այսպես, որ իշխանափոխության անհրաժեշտությունն իսկապես ժողովուրդն ավելի շատ է կարևորում, ավելի շատ է ուզում և անգամ ավելի արագ է ուզում, անգամ ոչ օրինական ճանապարհներով: Սա յուրահատուկ վիճակ է, և ապացուցում է այն, որ ժողովրդի մեջ իշխանափոխության կարիքն ավելի շատ է, ավելի հասունացած է, իրենք ներքին հավաքական բնազդով դա ավելի շատ են ուզում: Մասնավորապես, այս վերջին ընտրություններից հետո շատ ավելի հաճախ սկսեց պտտվել հետևյալ գաղափարը. այլևս Հայաստանում ընտրություններով որևէ հարց չի կարող լուծվել: Սա նոր որակ է, այսինքն` իշխանություններն արդեն վերջնական ապացուցեցին, որ Հայաստանում ընտրություններով որևէ բանի հասնելն անհնարին է: Սա լուրջ, ծանր, անհեռանկար եզրակացություն է:


-Եթե լիներ իրոք ժողովրդավարական չափանիշներին համապատասխան արդար ընտրություն, ըստ Ձեզ ՀԱԿ-ը ո՞ր տեղում էր լինելու:

- Առաջինը, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Կարող եմ տվյալներով ասել. Հայաստանում անց է կացվել ամենաթանկ ընտրություններից մեկը: Ես հաշվարկել եմ մասնավորապես ՀՀԿ-ի կողմից ծախսված միջոցները և յուրաքանչյուր արդեն քվեաթերթիկ դարձած ձայնի վրա ծախսվել են ամենաթանկ գումարները: Այնքան պետական միջոց և այնքան կանխիկ դրամ, ինչքան որ օգտագործել է ՀՀԿ-ն, այդպիսի ընտրություն մինչև հիմա չի եղել:

- Յուրաքանչյուր ձայնի համար գումարի չափը կասե՞ք:

- Մոտավորապես յուրաքանչուր ձայնի վրա 100 դոլար է ծախսվել, դրա մեջ մտնում է ասֆալտը, զեղչերը, կանխիկ գումարը, աղբը և այլն, և այլն: Բերած ձայների քանակի առումով այսքան ծանր, այսքան ծախսատար ընտրություն չի եղել:

Lragir.am

----------

Chuk (15.06.2009), murmushka (15.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*26.06.2009

Հայտարարված համաներումը վարչախմբի կողմից երկրում ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու մտահոգության արդյունք չէր, առավել ևս՝ ոչ էլ մարդասիրության դրսևորում։ Բացարձակապես անմեղ մարդանց տարիուկես զնդանելը վարչախմբի հանցագործությունն է, ինչի համար շուտ թե ուշ պատասխան են տալու մեղավորները։ 51 քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատ արձակումը պարտադրված քայլ էր, արդյունք՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետևողական ու գրագետ քաղաքական աշխատանքի, ամենալայն զանգվածների համառ ու անտեղիտալի պայքարի։ Դա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ամենաառարկայական հաղթանակն է, ինչի առթիվ շնորհավորում ենք համաժողովրդական շարժման բոլոր մասնակիցներին։

Քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատության մեջ հայտնվելը հնարավոր դարձավ այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ վերջին ավելի քան մեկ տարվա ընթացքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես - համաժողովրդական շարժմանը հաջողվեց.

ա) դիմակայել պետական ուժային և ոչ ուժային բոլոր կառույցների ներգրավմամբ իրականացվող համընդհանուր ճնշումներին ու պետական ահաբեկչությանը.
բ) ամենօրյա աշխատանքով պահպանել Շարժումը ու բարձրացնել պայքարի ոգին.
գ) ձախողել հարյուրավոր մարդկանց երկար տարիներով անազատության մեջ պահելու՝ վարչախմբի ոճրագործ ծրագիրը.
դ) ամբողջությամբ փլուզել իշխանության յուրացման, պետական հեղաշրջման և մարտի 1-ի զոհերի համար պատասխանատվության՝ Շարժման դեմ հերյուրված խելացնոր մեղադրանքները.
ե) ի ցույց դնել անխտիր բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների դեմ հարուցված մեղադրանքների շինծու և դատավճիռների պատվիրված լինելը.
զ) դառնալ այնպիսի մի ծանրակշիռ քաղաքական գործոն, որի հետ չեն կարող հաշվի չնստել միջազգային հանրությունը և եվրոպական կառույցները։

Շարժման առաջնորդների ու ակտիվիստների ազատազրկումը չծառայեց այդ կերպ ընդդիմադիր պայքարը խեղճացնելու ու ճնշելու վարչախմբի մտահղացմանը։ Ընդհակառակը՝ ի դեմս քաղբանտարկյալների, վարչախումբն իր դեմ ստացավ մի նոր ճակատ, որում նրա խայտառակ պարտությունը այլեւս որեւէ կասկած չի հարուցում։ Մայիսի 31-ին Երևանի քաղաքային իշխանության ընտրություններին վճռական մասնակցությամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բազմապատկեց իր հաղթաթղթերը և քաղաքական գործոնի իր կշիռը։ Այդ հաղթաթղթերի շնորհիվ ԵԽ կառույցները քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու անընդհատ ձգձգվող խնդրում կանգնեցին վարչախմբի վրա առավել մեծ ու իրական ճնշուներ գործադրելու անշրջանցելի անհրաժեշտության առջև, ինչի արդյունքը եղավ նրանց մեծ մասի ազատ արձակումը։ Բացառիկ քաղաքական տարողությամբ այս իրողությունը մինչև վերջ փլուզեց Համաժողովրդական շարժման դեմ մեկուկես տարի շարունակ թմբկահարվող բոլոր հորինածո մահացու մեղադրանքները, և առարկայացրեց դեպի իրական մեղավորները ու հանցագործները տանող ճանապարհները։

Գողական ու խուժանական բնազդներով առաջնորդվող վարչախումբը չկարողացավ օգտագործել իր վերջին շանսը՝ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու ու հետապնդումները դադարեցնելու միջոցով ներքաղաքական երկխոսության համար պայմաններ ստեղծելու համար. նա ազատ արձակեց այնքան քաղբանտարկյալ, որքան անհրաժեշտ էր միայն ԵԽ պատժամիջոցից խույս տալու համար։ Դրանով նա ապացուցեց, որ չնայած կրած պարտությանը, չի հրաժարվում սեփական ժողովրդին որպես թշնամի ընկալելու ու նրա դեմ անհեռանկար պատերազմը շարունակելու արկածախնդիր գաղափարից։ Ուստիև Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կրկնապատկված եռանդով և ուժով շարունակելու է պայքարը բանտերում մնացած մյուս քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման ու քաղաքական հետապնդումները դադարեցնելու համար։ Միաժամանակ Կոնգրեսը նաև վճռականորեն մնալու է այս պայմաններում միակ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը պահանջելու, արտահերթ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների միջոցով երկրում լեգիտիմ իշխանություն հաստատելու և սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու իր քաղաքական պլատֆորմի վրա:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

murmushka (27.06.2009), Rammer (27.06.2009), Աբելյան (27.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Հայտարարություն*
30.06.2009

Վարչախմբի վարած հանցավոր քաղաքականության հետևանքով Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը շարունակում է գահավիժել։ Հրապարակված պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն 2009թ. հունվար-մայիս ամիսներին երկրի համախառն ներքին արդյունքը նվազել է 15.7%-ով, շինարարությունը՝ 50, արդյունաբերությունը 10, արտահանումը 50 տոկոսով և այլն։ Հայաստանի տնտեսության անկումը 5,5 անգամ ավելի է, քան ճգնաժամի հետևանքով համաշխարհային տնտեսության անկումը և 2 անգամ ավելի՝ քան ԱՊՀ երկրներում անկման միջին ցուցանիշը։ Տնտեսության անկման ցուցանիշը գերազանցում է անգամ Հայաստանի համար ԱՄՀ-ի կանխատեսած 9-9,5%-ը։ Ընդ որում, ակնհայտ է, որ ճգնաժամի բացասական ազդեցությունը մեր երկրում դեռ չի հասել իր գագաթնակետին։ 2009թ. առաջին 5 ամսվա կտրվածքով, անգամ նավթի գների եռակի անկման պայմաններում, Ադրբեջանից Հայաստանի հետ մնալը մեկ շնչին ընկնող հիմնական տնտեսական չափորոշիչներով ավելացել է ավելի քան 20%-ով։

Ամիսներ շարունակ, արհամարհելով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի նախազգուշացումներն ու առաջարկված կանխարգելիչ քայլերն անելու անհրաժեշտությունը, կառավարությունը հայտարարում էր, թե համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամը որևէ կերպ չի ազդելու Հայաստանի վրա։ Այսօր նույն կառավարությունը, ձեռքերը լվանալով պատասխանատվությունից, իր խայտառակ ձախողումներն ամբողջովին բարդում է հենց միջազգային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի վրա։ Իրականում Հայաստանի տնտեսական այս աղետը մասամբ է միայն պայմանավորված հիշյալ օբյեկտիվ գործոնով։ Մեծագույն մասով այն պայմանավորված է՝

ա) վերջին տասնամյակում որդեգրած գիշատիչ, հակազգային տնտեսական քաղաքականությամբ, երկրի համակարգված կողոպուտով,
բ) ազատական տնտեսության, ազատ մրցակցության եւ սեփականության սահմանադրական իրավունքի ոտնահարմամբ ու փաստացի ոչնչացմամբ.
գ) իշխանության և խոշոր բիզնեսի սերտաճմամբ, ապօրինի հովանավորվող օլիգարխիկ, մենաշնորհային տնտեսության հաստատմամբ, որտեղ հսկայական շրջանառությունը դուրս է մնում հարկային դաշտից, տեղի է ունենում գների անվերահսկելի ու անտրամաբանական աճ, գոյանում է պետական բյուջեին համեմատելի կամ այն գերազանցող ստվերային բյուջե,
դ) մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի վրա հարկային բեռի ավելացմամբ, ինչի հետևանքով այն հասել է վերջնական քայքայման եզրին,
ե) չնայած ճգնաժամին, օլիգարխների և իշխանավորների կողմից հանրապետությունից կապիտալի հսկայական չափերով արտահանմամբ,
զ) այն հանգամանքով, որ չարդարացված տոկոսներով ստացված հսկայական վարկերը ուղղվում են ոչ թե համընդհանուր պահանջարկի խթանմանը և ճգնաժամի հետեւանքները մեղմելուն, այլ բաժան-բաժան են արվում իշխանա-օլիգարխիկ համակարգում՝ սեփական բիզնեսի գերշահույթներն ապահովելու և ավելացնելու համար,
է) դրամի արհեստական կուրսի պահպանմամբ, ինչը անդարձելի կործանարար հետևանքներ է ունեում տեղական արտադրողի վրա։

Վարչախումբը ոչ թե մտահոգված է Համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետևանքները մեղմելու, այլ, դա ծխածածկույթ դարձնելով, երկիրը նոր թափով կողոպտելու առիթն օգտագործելով։ Հայաստանը ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում մնում է միակ երկիրը, որը, ունենալով հանդերձ տնտեսական ամենամեծ անկումը, մինչ այժմ չի հաստատել հակաճգնաժամային ծրագիր և հակաճգնաժամային բյուջե։ Հիմք ընդունելով թեկուզ միայն պաշտոնական տվյալները, 2009թ. բյուջեի թերակատարումը կկազմի առնվազն 25%։ 2009թ. բյուջեով շարունակում է ամրագրված մնալ անհեթեթ՝ 9,2 տոկոս տնտեսական աճի դրույթը։ Իսկ բյուջետային ծախսերի հետաձգումը 4-րդ եռամսյակ, երբ ամենաանբարենպաս վիճակն է ստեղծվելու, կործանարար հետևանքներ է ունենալու տնտեսության համար։

Խորացող սոցիալ-տնտեսական ճգնաժամի, աղքատության և գործազրկության աճի, չհիմնավորված գնաճի հիմնական պատճառն այսօրվա իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականությունն է։ Վերևում թվարկված երևույթների վերացմամբ և իրական ու ակնհայտ հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառումների իրականացմամբ միայն հնարավոր է խուսափել տնտեսական աղետից, ինչի համար սակայն երկրին անհրաժեշտ է սրտացավ, օրինական, քաղաքական իշխանություն:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (01.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Փոփոխություններ Կոնգրեսում
> 
> Ինչպես երեկ մեզ փոխանցեցին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակից, օրերս ազատ արձակված քաղբանտարկյալներ Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանն ու Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը համալրել են Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական շտաբի կազմը: Հիշեցնենք, որ երկուսն էլ մինչև ձերբակալվելը եղել են այդ շտաբի անդամներ, իսկ Արզումանյանը ղեկավարել է այն մինչև մարտի 1-ը: Փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունեցել նաև Կոնգրեսի իրավական աջակցության ոլորտում: Մասնավորապես օրերս ազատ արձակված քաղբանտարկյալ, գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը համակարգելու է Կոնգրեսի կողմից ձևավորված ստվերային կառավարության պետաիրավական հանձնաժողովի ու Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի իրավական պաշտպանության ծառայության աշխատանքները: Իր նոր աշխատանքում Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը պետք է մշակի իրավական ռեֆորմների փաթեթը, ուժային կառույցների գործունեությանը վերաբերող օրենսդրությունը, ընտրական օրենսգիրքը և այլ օրենքներ: Ինչպես նաև՝ հենց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն է համակարգելու Կոնգրեսի իրավական ակցիաները, քաղբանտարկյալների իրավական պաշտպանությունը՝ Հայաստանում և Եվրադատարանում, ինչպես նաև պետական ապօրինությունների դեմ Կոնգրեսի հարցերը:


Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթ, #125 (2313), հինգշաբթի, հուլիս 2, 2009թ.

----------

Mephistopheles (02.07.2009), murmushka (02.07.2009), Norton (02.07.2009), Rammer (02.07.2009), Աբելյան (05.07.2009), Արշակ (02.07.2009), Հայկօ (02.07.2009), Վարպետ (21.07.2009), Տրիբուն (02.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՆԴԻՊԵԼ Է ԵԱՀԿ ԳՈՐԾՈՂ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻՆ*

Հուլիսի 3-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է ԵԱՀԿ գործող նախագահ, Հունաստանի ԱԳ նախարար Դորա Բակոյանիսին և նրա գլխավորած պատվիրակությանը, որի կազմում էին ԵԱՀԿ երևանյան գրասենյակի ղեկավար Սերգեյ Կապինոսը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում ԵԱՀԿ նախագահի ներկայացուցիչ Անջեյ Կասպրչիկը և ՀՀ-ում Հունաստանի արտակարգ և լիազոր դեսպան Իոանիս Կոնրինտիոսը:

Հանդիպման ընթացքում ծավալուն անդրադարձ է եղել մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների հետաքննության և 10 զոհերի մահվան հանգամանքների բացահայտման և դրա հետ կապված` Փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության հարցին: Քննարկվել են նաև Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների վերականգնման, քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, հավաքների և խոսքի ազատության հետ կապված հարցեր, ինչպես նաև հայ-թուրքական և ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հեռանկարները, որի ընթացքում ներկայացվել է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումն այս խնդիրների վերաբերյալ:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են նաև Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը և կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչ Ավետիս Ավագյանը:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
14.07.2009

Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի կարգավորման գործընթացում արձանագրվում են լրջագույն զարգացումներ, որոնք կարող են բախտորոշ լինել հարցի վերջնական լուծման առումով: Կարեւոր հանգրվան էր ԱՄՆ-ի, Ռուսաստանի և Ֆրանսիայի նախագահների հուլիսի 10-ի հայտարարությունը, որի կապակցությամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.

*1.* Երեք նախագահների հայտարարությունը չի բացահայտում բուն (նորացված) փաստաթուղթը, որը պետք է դրվի լուծման հիմքում, ուստի Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը իր վերջնական գնահատականը թողնում է ապագային, երբ պարզ կդառնան փաստաթղթի էությունը բացահայտող մանրամասները:

*2.* Միևնույն ժամանակ, նշված հայտարարության պարունակած 
տեղեկությունները՝ զուգակցված պաշտոնական այլ հայտարարությունների ընձեռած տեղեկատվությանը (որոնք չեն հերքվել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից) լուրջ մտահոգության տեղիք են տալիս: Մասնավորապես պարզ է դառնում, որ՝
*- *   այլեւս չի քննարկվում Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի հարցը, եւ ըստ էության ֆիկցիա է դառնում վարչախմբի կողմից ավելի քան 10 տարի թմբկահարված փաթեթային լուծումը.
*-*    ըստ էության, օրակարգից հանվել է հանրաքվեի դրույթը. այն փոխարինվել է ավելի անորոշ ձևակերպումներով.
*- *   անհստակ ու անբավարար լուծում է տրվում Հայաստան - Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ ցամաքային կապի՝ Լաչինի միջանցքի կարգավիճակի սահմանման հարցին.
*- *   եթե նախկինում խոսվում էր միայն վերադարձվող տարածքներ փախստականների վերադարձի մասին, այժմ արդեն խոսվում է նաև նրանց վերադարձի մասին բուն Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ.
*-  *  կարգավորման հրապարակված սկզբունքներում ոչ մի խոսք չկա շրջափակումների վերացման մասին.

*3.* Վտանգավոր այս զարգացումների մասին Կոնգրեսն ահազանգում է արդեն 1.5 տարի շարունակ: Պաշտոնական քարոզչությունն ու կեղծ ընդդիմությունն այս ընթացքում շեղել է ժողովրդի ուշադրությունը մեր ահազանգերից, փորձել հանդարտեցնել հասարակությանը' ասելով, թե ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում լուրջ զարգացումներ չկան, և ստատուս-քվոն կպահպանվի դեռ երկար ժամանակ:

*4.* Բնական է, որ միջազգային հանրությունը չէր կարող չօգտագործել լավագույն առիթը. ՀՀ իշխանությունների և, մասնավորապես, Սերժ Սարգսյանի ոչ լեգիտիմ լինելու հանգամանքը, երկրում ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների սահմանափակումը, քաղբանտարկյալների և համատարած կոռուպցիայի առկայությունը: Այս հիմքի վրա է, որ նա Հայաստանի իշխանութուններին հարկադրեց լուրջ զիջումների գնալ ինչպես հայ-թուրքական, այնպես էլ ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացներում: Չվայելելով ժողովրդի վստահությունը եւ չունենալով լեգիտիմություն, Սերժ Սարգսյանը և նրա գլխավորած ավազակապետական իշխանությունը գնաց այդ զիջումներին՝ պահպանելու համար իր իշխանությունը:

*5.* Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացը սրընթաց հանգուցալուծման է գնում և՝ ամենևին ոչ հայանպաստ ելքով: Երկրի ներսում սեփական ժողովրդի հետ հաշտության հասնելու, ազգային համախմբման մթնոլորտ հաստատելու փոխարեն, ինչի շնորհիվ հնարավոր կլիներ անհամեմատ ուժեղացնել Հայաստանի դիրքերը բանակցային գործընթացում, Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչախումբը գերադասում է ոչ համարժեք զիջումների գնալ, ինչը հավասարազոր է ազգային դավաճանության:
Ճակատագրական ու վտանգավոր այս գործընթացը կանխելու և Սերժ Սարգսյանին բախտորոշ փաստաթուղթ ստորագրել թույլ չտալու մեկ ձև կա. ՀՀ-ի և Ղարաբաղի բնակչության, բոլոր շահագրգիռ քաղաքական ուժերի համատեղ ջանքերով պահանջել Սերժ Սարգսյանի անհապաղ հրաժարականը, անցկացնել արտահերթ նախագահական, ապա նաև խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ, ձևավորել ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող իշխանություն, որը հնարավորություն կունենա միջազգային հանրության առջև լիարժեքորեն պաշտպանել հայ ժողովրդի ազգային շահերը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական գրասենյակ*

----------

murmushka (14.07.2009), Norton (14.07.2009), Rammer (14.07.2009), Tig (15.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կոնկրետ և միայն էս թեմայով ըստ իս կարելի է հանրահավաք կազմակերպել և հրավիրել ասենք Դաշնակցությանը...

----------


## Chuk

> Կոնկրետ և միայն էս թեմայով ըստ իս կարելի է հանրահավաք կազմակերպել և հրավիրել ասենք Դաշնակցությանը...


Վերջին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ասվել է, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց այս թեմայով մինչև սեպտեմբեր ևս մեկ «արտահերթ» հանրահավաք կլինի: Դաշնակցությանը անշուշտ կարելի է կանչել, բայց դա լինելու է ձևական քայլ, որովհետև դաշնակցությունը չի մասնակցի:

----------


## ministr

Իհարկե քայլը ձևական է, բայց այլ ենթատեքստ ունի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ջհանգիրյանը նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակից դուրս գալու, այն շտկելու որպես առաջին նախապատրաստական քայլ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մոտ օրերս հայտարարելու է ՀՀ քաղաքացիների խախտված ու ոտնահարված իրավունքների ու ազատությունների արձանագրման, հաշվառման հատուկ շտեմարան-քարտադարան հիմնելու մասին:
> 
> Ջհանգիրյանը նկատեց, որ այդ քարտադարանը ոչ թե այս իշխանությունների, այլ ապագա իշխանության համար է, իսկ այսօրվա իրավախախտ, օրինազանց պաշտոնյաները պատասխան են տալու օրենքի առջեւ:


Ջհանգիրյանի ասուլիսի մասին մանրամասն կարդացեք Ա1+-ում:



Ի դեպ ՀԱԿ-ը պատրաստվում է մինչև սեպտեմբեր ունենալ բազում մարզային հանդիպումներ, այդ թվում մարզերում ըստ ամենայնի անցկացնել հանրահավաքներ: Հանդիպումներին կմասնակցեն ՀԱԿ առաջնորդներից:

----------


## voter

> Կզբաղվեն շարքային քաղաքացիների գործերով 
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսում, բացի վաղուց արդեն ձեւավորված պետաիրավական հանձնաժողովից, այլեւս գործելու է նաեւ իրավական պաշտպանության կենտրոն, որի շրջանակներում հիմնելու է ՀՀ քաղաքացիների խախտված ու ոտնահարված իրավունքների եւ ազատությունների արձանագրման, հաշվառման հատուկ շտեմարան-քարտադարան: Հիշյալ կառույցների գործունեությունը համակարգող Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի մատուցմամբ, այստեղ հավաքվելու, գրանցվելու եւ դասակարգվելու է պետական կառավարման, ՏԻՄ ու նաեւ իրավապահ մարմինների եւ դրանց պաշտոնատար անձանց կողմից ՀՀ քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքների ու ազատությունների, օրինական շահերի, խախտումների ու ոտնահարումների յուրաքանչյուր դեպք: Որքան հասկացանք, Կոնգրեսը դրանով երաշխավորում ու պատրաստակամություն է հայտնում, որ իշխանության գալու դեպքում իր կառավարությունը համարժեքորեն է արձագանքելու, օրենքով սահմանված կարգով ու ժամկետներում լուծելու եւ մեղավոր անձանց պատասխանատվության է ենթարկելու: Իսկ առանձին, հասարակական հնչեղություն ու հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող իրավախախտումներով Կոնգրեսը մտադիր է զբաղվել հենց այսօր:





> ......
> Բայց առօրյա հայաստանի պայմաններում սահամանադրությունը ոչ թե բացառում է իշխանափոխույունը, այլ իշխանությունը ամեն կերպ բացառում է սահամանադրության, օրենքի կիրառումը կյանքում։ 
> 
> Եթե 60ականներին միայն ընդհատակյա պարքարն էր հնարավոր արդյունք բերում, այսօր միայն բաց ու բացահայտողը պիտի լինի։ Պիտի ցույց տրվի գյուղպետից մինչև քաղպետ ու միլպետ ու նախագահի լեգիտիմության բացակայությունը, այլապես ժողովուրդը չի գիտակցի, իսկ եվրոպան չի ընդունի, որ հռչակված ժողովրդավարական սկզբունքները ԹՈԶ փչելու համար են։
> 
> Այսինքն այդ օրենքների ԱՐԺԵՎՈՐՈՒՄԸ, ցույց տալը որ ինչ որ մարդիկ կան որոնք գնահատում են օրենքը ու դրանով հարգանք են ձեռք բերում կստիպի բոլորին հասկանալ, որ իսկաեպս օրենքով ապրելը արժեք է։ 
> 
> Հայաստանում օրենք հարգող ու օրենքի համար պայքարողը պիտի հերոս դառնա և ոչ թե բաշարող, վռցնող, քցողը....
> 
> *Իսկ իշխանություն ունենալ չունենալը օրենքով բոլորի շարժվելու դեպքում կդառնա երկրորդային ու նույնիսկ երրորդային,* դրա համար էլ Եվրոպայում իշխող անձերի փոփոխությունից համակարգային ցնցումներ չեն լինում, քանի որ բոլորը գիտեն որն է խաղի կանոնները-օրենքները ու որ ով էլ լինի իշխանությունում կարևորը օրենքները պահպանվեն ու լոխ լավ տի լի...


Ավելացնելու միայն մի բան ունեմա - սկսում եմ հուսալ, որ իսկապես ՀԱԿը խոսքից-միտինգից, անցնում է գործի։ 

Համոզված եմ, որ ամեն տեսակի աջակցություն կարող են խնդրել ու կստանան ամեն տեղ, ներառյալ և սփյուռքում։ 

Նման կոնկրետ տեղային օրինականության վերականգնման գործողությունների համար շատ շատերը կցանկանան իրենց լուման ներդնեն - հաշվի համար թող բացեն տարբեր երկրներում տարածենք, փոխանցումներ, աջակցույթուն հավաքենք, որով կֆինանսավորվեն օրինապահ փաստաբաններ, օրենքի ու անարդարության համար պայքարողները կամ հասարակ օրենքը պաշտպանելու համար անձնազոհ գործողությունների դիմած, գողի ձեռքը բռնած անձիք...

----------

Tig (16.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մոսկովյան հանդիպման մասին առավել հանգամանալից ՀԱԿ-ը կներկայացնի մոտ օրերս. «Այս պահին տեղեկատվությունները հավաքվում են, վերլուծվում, եւ վերլուծություններից եւ պարզաբանումներից հետո պարզ կլինի, թե հանրահավաք կլինի, թե ոչ»:


Այս մասին ասել է ՀԱԿ մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը: Հարցազրույցի մասին ավելի հանգամանալից կարդացեք Ա1+-ում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Քոչարյանին Հաագայի դատարան հանձնելուն վերաբերող գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա: Նշածս թեմայով քննարկումները խնդրում եմ շարունակել այստեղ:*

----------

Elmo (21.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
27.07.2009թ.

ա) Շուրջ մեկուկես տարի վարչախմբի կողմից ընդդիմության եւ ողջ ժողովրդի դեմ բոլոր բնագավառներում վարվում է բացահայտ ու զանգվածային պետական ահաբեկչության քաղաքականություն։

բ) Երկրի իրավապահ մարմիններն ու դատական համակարգը քաղաքացիների իրավունքները, ազատությունները եւ կյանքը պաշտպանելու՝ Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքներով իրենց վրա դրված պարտականությունները կատարելու փոխարեն ապօրինի վարչախմբի ձեռքին վերածվել են բութ մի գործիքի։ Նրանց հիմնական գործառույթը դարձել է իշխանության քաղաքական պատվերների, ապօրինի հրահանգների կատարումը, կրիմինալ փողատերերի ու պաշտոնյաների բիզնեսի պաշտպանությունը, վերջիններիս կատարած ծանրագույն հանցանքների կոծկումն ու պարտակումը։

գ) Իրավապահ մարմինները եւ դատական համակարգը օրենքի պաշտպանից վերածվել են օրինախախտների, հակաօրինական գործողություններ իրականացնողների՝ որպես թիրախ ունենալով մասնավորապես քաղաքացիական կեցվածք ու դիրքորոշում ունեցող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին։

Ոստիկանությունը ծանրաբեռնված է քաղաքական հալածանքներ ու հետապնդումներ իրականացնելու, ճանապարհները շրջափակելու եւ այլ ապօրինի միջոցներով մարդկանց ազատ տեղաշարժի, հավաքների, երթերի իրավունքները խոչընդոտելու գործով։ Միաժամանակ նրան արգելված է միջամտել իշխանության եւ կրիմինալ բիզնեսի ներկայացուցիչների կատարած հանցագործություններին։

Որպես անկախ մարմին մտահղացված Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը Գլխավոր դատախազության ձեռքում վերածվել է ահաբեկումներով ու սուտ վկայություններ հայթայթելով կեղծ մեղադրանքներ թխող մի արտադրամասի, երիտասարդ քննիչներին այլասերող, նախաքննությունն ու քրեական դատավարությունը վարկաբեկող մի մարմնի։

Դատախազությունը դարձել է քաղաքական ընդդիմադիրների, նրանց ընտանիքների անդամների, հարազատների, նույնիսկ ընկերների նկատմամբ քրեական խարդավանքների նախագծման կոնստրուկտորական բյուրո։

Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայությունը, մի կողմ թողած պետական անվտանգության ապահովման իր հստակ սահմանված գործառույթները՝ լծվել է քաղաքական խուզարկուի ստորացուցիչ գործին։

Ամենաստորացված վիճակում են դատարանները։ Նրանք ոչ թե իշխանության երրորդ ճյուղ են ներկայացնում, ոչ միայն զրկված են անկախությունից, այլ դատապարտված են լինել բռնատիրական համակարգի վերջին մի պտուտակը՝ որոշումներ ու դատավճիռներ ընդունել միայնումիայն նախագահականից իջեցված ցուցումներով։ Վերջին մեկուկես տարում նրանց կայացրած հարյուրավոր դատավճիռները՝ զուրկ որեւէ իրավական հիմքից եւ նվազագույն ապացուցողական բազայից Հայաստանի պետականության ճակատին մնալու են որպես ամոթալի խարան։

դ) Հայաստանում չեն գործում Սահմանադրությունը եւ օրենքները, ուստիեւ խնդիրը ոչ թե օրենքների բարեփոխման, այլ օրենքների գործադրման ու կիրառման մեջ է, ինչը, սակայն անհարիր է իրավական առումով ապօրինի, բնույթով բռնատիրական իշխանության համար։ Իրավապահ մարմինների ու դատական համակարգի հետ շփվող կամ թեկուզ նրանց գործունեությունը կողքից դիտող ամեն մի քաղաքացի համակվում է անպաշտպանության, վտանգվածության, ցանկացած պահի ապօրինության ու ամենաթողության թիրախ դառնալու զգացումով, կորցնում հավատը պետության եւ պետականության հանդեպ, որպես փրկության ելք ավելի ու ավելի հակվում օր առաջ սեփական երկրից հեռանալու կործանարար մտքին ու որոշմանը։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կոչ է անում իրավապահ մարմինների եւ դատական համակարգի աշխատակիցներին՝ չհաշտվել ավազակապետական վարչախմբի կողմից իրենց պարտադրված նվաստացուցիչ վիճակին։ Մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ հետեւողականորեն շարունակելու ենք պայքարը ապօրինի ու ազգադավ իշխանություններից ազատվելու, սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու համար եւ իրավապահ մարմիններին եւ դատական համակարգին վերադարձվելու է իրենց արժանապատիվ դիրքը եւ դերը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (24.07.2009)

----------


## voter

ՀԱԿի հայտարարությանը ուշ տեղադրեցի, ստացվեց կրկնվեցի, կրճատեմ




> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այսօր տարածել է հետեւյալ հայտարարությունը.
> դ) Հայաստանում չեն գործում Սահմանադրությունը եւ օրենքները, ուստիեւ *խնդիրը ոչ թե օրենքների բարեփոխման, այլ օրենքների գործադրման ու կիրառման մեջ է, ինչը, սակայն անհարիր է իրավական առումով ապօրինի, բնույթով բռնատիրական իշխանության համար։* Իրավապահ մարմինների ու դատական համակարգի հետ շփվող կամ թեկուզ նրանց գործունեությունը կողքից դիտող ամեն մի քաղաքացի համակվում է անպաշտպանության, վտանգվածության, ցանկացած պահի ապօրինության ու ամենաթողության թիրախ դառնալու զգացումով, կորցնում հավատը պետության եւ պետականության հանդեպ, որպես փրկության ելք ավելի ու ավելի հակվում օր առաջ սեփական երկրից հեռանալու կործանարար մտքին ու որոշմանը։
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կոչ է անում *իրավապահ մարմինների եւ դատական համակարգի աշխատակիցներին՝ չհաշտվել ավազակապետական վարչախմբի կողմից իրենց պարտադրված նվաստացուցիչ վիճակին։* Մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ հետեւողականորեն շարունակելու ենք պայքարը ապօրինի ու ազգադավ իշխանություններից ազատվելու, սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու համար եւ իրավապահ մարմիններին եւ դատական համակարգին վերադարձվելու է իրենց արժանապատիվ դիրքը եւ դերը»,-ասված է Կոնգրեսի հայտարարության մեջ։


Ինչպես նշել էի 



> .....
> Իշխանությունը ամեն կերպ բացառում է սահամանադրության, օրենքի կիրառումը կյանքում։
> .....
> Այսինքն այդ օրենքների ԱՐԺԵՎՈՐՈՒՄԸ, ցույց տալը որ ինչ որ մարդիկ կան որոնք գնահատում են օրենքը ու դրանով հարգանք են ձեռք բերում կստիպի բոլորին հասկանալ, որ իսկաեպս օրենքով ապրելը արժեք է։


ՈՒ ամենակարևորը հիմա պետք է 



> ......
> Հայաստանում օրենք հարգող ու օրենքի համար պայքարողը պիտի հերոս դառնա և ոչ թե բաշարող, վռցնող, քցողը....


Դրա համար պետք է պարգեվատրումներ կազմակերպել,  ՀԱԿը կարծում եմ արդեն անում է դա անուղղակի աջակցություն ցույց տալով քաղ բանտարկյալների ընտանիքներին, նրանք համար հանգանակումներ հավաքելով։
Հիմա պետք է կարողանալ աջակցություն ցույց տալ այն քննիչներին, իրավաբաններին, փաստաբաններին ու դատավորներին, որոնք արդարացի ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆ գործողություններ կանեն։ 

Օրինակ պարգեվ սահմանվի տարին մեկ կամ եթե հնարավոր լինի, ամիսը մեկ, այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր անօրինություն ու անարդարացիություն են բացահայտել ու պայքարել դրա դեմ։ Փողի համար չի արվում, եթե ինչ որ մի գողի ձեռքից բռնում են չեն թողնում մտնի ուրիշի գրպանը, բայց ԽՐԱԽՈՒՍԵԼ նման արարքները պետք է, որ մարդիկ գիտակցեն - դա է արժեքը...

----------

Tig (27.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ԺՈՒԿ հայտարարությունը
> 19:46 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> "Ժողովրդավարական Ուղի" կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի ընդլայնված նիստին հրավիրվել էին մասնակցելու Սոցիալիստական կոնֆերանսի ներկայացուցիչները, "Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի" անդամ Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը և քաղաքագետ Ստեփան Գրիգորյանը:
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են կուսակցությունից` քննարկման հիմնական թեման "Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներ"-ն էին, որոնք գնահատվել են պարտվողական:
> 
> «Քննարկման մասնակիցները`
> • դատապարտելով ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունների որդեգրած արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում արձանագրած ձախողումները,
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+


հ.գ. Հիշեցնեմ, որ ԺՈՒԿ-ը ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող կուսակցություններից է:

----------

Norton (27.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

3 կետը կարծում եմ մշակման կարիք ունի: Ինչ է, քաղ բանտարկյալները պետք է աղատ արձակվեն երբ որ ոսոխը… և այլն՞

----------


## Chuk

*Տեղեկացում*

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնն իրականացնում է քաղաքացիների ընդունելություն: Պետաիրավական հարցերի հանձնաժողովի և իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնի աշխատանքները համակարգում է գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ, իրավաբանական գիտությունների թեկնածու Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնի ընդունարանը գործում է ամեն օր, բացի կիրակի օրվանից, ժամը 11:00-17:00: 

Հասցեն՝ Կորյունի 19ա, 5-րդ հարկ, 502 սենյակ, հեռ.՝ 529-346:

Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը ընդունելության օրերն են՝ ամեն չորեքշաբթի և շաբաթ, ժամը 17:00:

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2009), voter (02.08.2009), Yellow Raven (17.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
ՀԱԿ-ը 1 տարեկան է*

Լրանում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կազմավորման առաջին տարեդարձը։ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդն ի սկզբանե չհաշտվեց երկրում ապօրինի ու բռնապետական իշխանության հաստատման փաստի հետ, ինչի վկայությունն է դրա դեմ մղած իր տասնամյա պայքարը՝ արտահայտված մասնավորապես նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների ու սահմանադրական հանրաքվեների ժամանակ վճռական ընդդիմացման խոսուն դրվագներով։ 2007թ. աշնանից, հերթական նախագահական ընտրությունների առիթով, այդ պաքարը վերածվեց համաժողովրդական շարժման, երբ այն գլավորելու հայտ ներկայացրեց Հանրահետության Հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ Շարժման քաղաքական միջուկը դարձան նրան սատարող մոտ երկու տասնյակ քաղաքական ուժեր, դրա շուրջ համախմբված հարյուր հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ։

2008թ. փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրություններում աննախադեպ ցինիկ ընտրախախտումներով, կեղծիքներով ու բռնություններով բոլոր սահմաններն անցած վարչախումբը, դիմեց վերջին միջոցին, մարտի 1-ին կազմակերպեց խաղաղ ցուցարարների դաժան ջարդ ու սպանդ, ապօրինաբար հաստատեց արտակարգ դրություն՝ ուղեկցված հարյուրավոր ձերբակալություններով, հազարավորների հետապնդումներով ու խոշտանգումներով։ Այդուհանդերձ նրան չհաջողվեց հանգցնել Համաժողովրդական Շարժումը, որն արդեն, վաղուց դուրս գալով ընդդիմության նախընտրական պայքարի շրջանակներից, ձեռք էր բերել քաղաքացիական հասարակության որակներ՝ բռնապետության դեմ անհանդուրժողականության հսկայական լիցքով ու ռեսուրսով։ Շարժումն արագորեն կազդուրվեց շնորհիվ իր հարյուր հազարավոր մասնակիցների հաստատակամության, քաղբանտարկյալների հերոսական պահվածքի, ՙՀյուսիսային պողոտայի՚ անձնազոհ անկոտրումության, գրագետ ու ճշգրիտ քաղաքական ռազմավարության։

Երկրում ավազակապետական ռեժիմը տապալելու եւ սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու իր հիմնական՝ խնդիրը լուծելու համար, նոր պայմաններում Համաժողովրդական շարժումը, իր մաս կազմող կուսակցությունների հանդիսավոր ստորագրությամբ 2008 թ. օգոստոսի 1-ին հռչակեց ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ծնունդը։ Քաղաքական ուժերից դուրս Կոնգրեսին անհատապես անդամագրվեցին բազմահազար քաղաքացիներ։

Մեկ տարվա ընթացքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դարձավ Հայաստանի հանրապետության պատմության մեջ ամենահզոր ու արդյունավետ քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը։ Նրան հաջողվեց.
ի հեճուկս բոլոր բռնաճնշումների, ամբողջությամբ պահպանել ավազակապետության դեմ ծառացած Համաժողովրդական շարժման ներուժը եւ ավելի կազմակերպված ու արդյունավետ դարձնել նրա պայքարը.հաջողությամբ կազմակերպել շուրջ 150 քաղբանտարկյալների դատական պաշտպանությունը՝ ի չիք դարձնելով նրանց ու բազմաթիվ ուրիշների տարիներով ազատազրկման ենթարկելու ծրագիրը.խափանել Շարժման դեմ թխված՝ իշխանության յուրացման ու պետական հեղաշրջման ծանրագույն մեղադրանքը, ի ցույց դնել դրա սնանկությունը, դրանով իսկ ապացուցելով, որ մարտիմեկյան ջարդի ու սպանդի ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է վարչախմբի վրա.բացահայտել Մարտի 1-ը, տապալել ռեժիմի կողմից ուղղորդվող դատախազության, քննչական վարչության, դատարանների՝ իրական հանցագործների ծանրագույն հանցանքները կոծկելուն ուղղված փորձերը.հասնել քաղբանտարկյալների մեծագուն մասի ազատ արձակմանը.հակակշռել իշխանական մոնոլիտ ու բազմածախս քարոզչամեքենային եւ հասարակությանը հետեւողականորեն տեղյակ պահել կարեւորագույն իրադարձություններին վերաբերող իրողություններին ու փաստերին՝ մասնավորապես այսօր ամենակարեւոր՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի եւ Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությությունների խնդրում վարչախմբի վարած դավաճանական քաղաքականությանը.միջազգային ասպարեզում Հայաստանին վերաբերող հարցերում ձեռք բերել կարեւորագույն քաղաքական գործոնի համարում եւ հեղինակություն.խորացնել երկրում քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորման գործընթացը, երիտասարդացնել Շարժումը, ի հայտ բերել պայքարը շարունակելու նոր ու վստահելի հերթափոխ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հետապնդում է իշխող ավազակապետական ռեժիմի վերացման, սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման, օրինականության հաստատման, ազատ, մրցակցային տնտեսական համակարգի ձևավորման, այլ խոսքով՝ պետական մարմիններին քաղաքացիներին ծառայելու եւ սպասարկելու, նրանց ապահովությունն ու արժանապատիվ կյանքը երաշխավորելու, ազգային շահերը պահպանելու բնական գործառույթների վերականգնման նպատակ։ Այս սկզբունքների հաղթանակումը Հայաստանում անխուսափելի է, քանզի միավորում է քաղաքական ուժերի բազմազանությունը, ամենատարբեր հետաքրքրությունների, սակայն քաղաքացիական կեցվածքի տեր բազմահազար մարդկանց, ոգեւորում երիտասարդությանը։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը առաջին տարեդարձի առթիվ շնորհավորում է Կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող բոլոր կուսակցություններին, աջակցող այլ կազմակերպություններին եւ տասնյակ հազարավոր անհատ անդամներին՝ վստահ համաժողովրդական պայքարը անխուսափելի հաղթանակի հասցնելու նրանց կորովին ու վճռականությանը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (01.08.2009)

----------


## voter

> *Տեղեկացում*
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնն իրականացնում է քաղաքացիների ընդունելություն: Պետաիրավական հարցերի հանձնաժողովի և իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնի աշխատանքները համակարգում է գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ, իրավաբանական գիտությունների թեկնածու Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը:
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնի ընդունարանը գործում է ամեն օր, բացի կիրակի օրվանից, ժամը 11:00-17:00: 
> 
> Հասցեն՝ Կորյունի 19ա, 5-րդ հարկ, 502 սենյակ, հեռ.՝ 529-346:
> 
> Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը ընդունելության օրերն են՝ ամեն չորեքշաբթի և շաբաթ, ժամը 17:00:


Պետք է կարողանալ դրանից առավելգույնը ստեղծել, շատ կարևոր է մարդկանց հավատ ներշնչել, որ «մենք կօգնենք ձեզ պայքարելու օրինապհության ու արդարության հաար»։

Աջակցության հաշվեհամար կամ երբ նյութ հավաքվի հեռուստա–, ռադիո–, հեռախոսա–, ինտեռնետա–մարաթոն կազակերպել հասցնել Հայաստանի համար իսկապես ցավող մարդկանց։

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
04.08.2009թ.

Փաստահավաք խումբը հուլիսի 29-ին հրապարակել է իր նոր, թվով երրորդ զեկույցը, որը պարունակում է ոստիկանական զորքերի զինվոր Տիգրան Աբգարյանի մահվան հանգամանքների փորձագիտական ուսումնասիրումը:

Զեկույցը պարունակում է անհերքելի փաստեր այն մասին, որ Տիգրան Աբգարյանը նախ դաժանաբար ծեծվել է, իսկ հետո գնդակահարվել է ավտոմատ զենքի ընդհուպ կրակահերթով: Հրապարակված փաստերը եւ մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը դիտավորյալ կեղծել է իրեղեն ապացույցները եւ կոծկել իրողությունը՝ հիմնավորելու համար իշխանությունների կողմից հորինված այն վարկածը, թե, իբր, ցուցարարները մարտի 1-ին հրազեն են կիրառել եւ նրանց հեռահար կրակոցից է զոհվել ոստիկանության զինվորը: Նաեւ մամուլում բազմաթիվ փաստարկված հրապարակումներ եղան, որոնք ապապցուցում են, որ իրականում Տիգրան Աբգարյանը գնդակահարվել է իր հրամանատարներից մեկի կողմից:

Փաստահավաք խմբի առաջին զեկույցն ապացուցել է, որ քննությունը կեղծել է նաեւ կապիտան Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքները նույն նպատակով՝ ապացուցելու համար, իբր, նա մահացել է ցուցարարների կողմից նետած նռնակի պայթյունի հետեւանքով: Զեկույցից պարզվում է, որ իրականում պայթել է նրա մոտ եղած նռնակը:

Այս երկու դրվագը, ինչպես նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հայտարարությունը, որ 8 զինվոր վիրավորվել են ցուցարարների կիրառված հրազենից, իշխանությունների կողմից օգտագործվեցին որպես մարտի 1-ին ցուցարարների նկատմամբ հրազենի գործադրման, ինչի հետեւանքով զոհվել է առնվազն 8 քաղաքացիական անձ, եւ կան բազմաթիվ վիրավորներ, որոնք դարձել են հաշմանդամ կամ ունեն առողջության անշրջելի կորուստ։ Նույն այդ կեղծիքն օգտագործվեց նաեւ երկրում արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելու եւ ժողովրդավարական ազատությունները սահմանափակելու նպատակով:

Առ այսօր որեւէ փաստ չի հրապարակվել հրազենից վիրավորված այդ առեղծվածային 8 զինվորների մասին, իսկ փաստահավաք խմբի հրապարակած փաստերը եւ ուսումնասիրությունները վկայում են, որ ոստիկանության կողմից սպանվածները նույնպես զոհվել են ռեժիմի ապօրինի գործողությունների պատճառով:

Այն, ինչ ի սկզբանե ակնհայտ էր, եւ ինչի մասին Կոնգրեսը բազմիցս հայտարարել է, այսօր ապացուցվում է անառարկելի փաստերով. մարտի 1-ին տեղի է ունեցել սառնասրտորեն հաշվարկված դիտավորյալ սպանդ, որը կազմակերպվել է իշխող վարչախմբի կողմից եւ հետապնդել է մեկ նպատակ. սեփական ժողովդի մեջ վախի մթնոլորտի արմատավորմամբ եւ ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների սահամանփակամամբ պահպանել իշխանույթունը, որի օրինականությունը վիճարկվում էր համաժողովրդական բողոքների միջոցով:

Սրանով, սակայն, վարչախմբի հանցագործությունները չեն սահմանափակվում: Դատախազությանը, քննչական մարմիններին եւ դատական ատյաններին տրված ապօրինի հրահանգներով վարչախումբը նրանց պարտադրել է քրեորեն հետապդելի արարքներ կատարել. այն է՝ պաշտոնեական կեղծիք, ծանր հետեւանքներ առաջացնող պաշտոնեական անգործություն, մեղադրանքի կեղծ ապացույցների ստեղծում, ինչի պատճառով ընդդիմության հարյուրավոր ներկայացուցիչներ հանիրավի մեղադրվեցին եւ դատապարտվեցին չգործած հանցանքների համար, մինչդեռ իրական հանցագործները մինչեւ հիմա անպատիժ են մնացել:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ Հայաստանում օրինական իշխանության պայմաններում դատական կարգով պատասխան են տալու ինչպես հանցավոր ու ապօրինի հրամաններ տվողները, այնպես էլ դրանց կատարողները։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (05.08.2009), Արշակ (05.08.2009), Հայկօ (05.08.2009)

----------


## voter

> Պետք է կարողանալ դրանից առավելգույնը ստեղծել, շատ կարևոր է մարդկանց հավատ ներշնչել, որ «մենք կօգնենք ձեզ պայքարելու օրինապհության ու արդարության հաար»։
> 
> Աջակցության հաշվեհամար կամ երբ նյութ հավաքվի հեռուստա–, ռադիո–, հեռախոսա–, ինտեռնետա–մարաթոն կազակերպել հասցնել Հայաստանի համար իսկապես ցավող մարդկանց։





> ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ ԶԶՎԱԾՆԵՐԸ ԴԻՄՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՀԱԿ-ԻՆ
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսում փորձում են լուծել նրանց խնդիրները
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսում ընդամենը այս տարվա հուլիսին ձեւավորված իրավական պաշտպանության հանձնախումբը, որի նպատակն է՝ զբաղվել նաեւ ՀՀ շարքային քաղաքացիների ապաքաղաքական գործերով, փորձել նրանց իրավական աջակցություն ցուցաբերել, նաեւ ստեղծել ներկայացված բողոքների շտեմարան՝ հետագայում դրանց ընթացք տալու համար եւ այլն, արդեն ամբողջ թափով գործում է: Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում շաբաթը երկու օր ֆիքսված ժամերին կազմակերպվում է քաղաքացիների ընդունելություն: Հանձնախմբի համակարգող, նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ եւ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում ասաց, թե արդեն քաղաքացիների զգալի հոսք կա: Նրանց մեծ մասը դժգոհում է իր գույքային, աշխատանքային, սեփականության իրավունքի ոտնահարումներից, իրենց նկատմամբ իրականացված անարդարություններից, դատարաններից, դատախազությունից, քաղաքապետարանից, իրավապահ համակարգից: «Ինչպես եւ խոստացել էինք, ամենաարտառոց դեպքերում մենք փորձելու ենք մեր սուղ հնարավորությունների շրջանակում այդ քաղաքացիներին իրավական աջակցություն ցուցաբերել: Բայց պարզ է, որ Կոնգրեսը նյութական այնքան մեծ հնարավորություններ չունի, որ կարողանա բոլոր այդ քաղաքացիների ոտնահարված իրավունքների լուծմանը դատական եւ այլ ատյաններում հասնել այսօր: Ուստի՝ այդ տեղեկատվությունը մեծ մասամբ, եւ արդեն, կուտակվում է հանձնախմբում՝ հետագայում բոլոր այդ խնդիրներն ու ապօրինությունները օրենսդրական, իրավական դաշտում լուծելու համար»,- ասաց նախկին դատախազը:


Հուսամ մի օր կգանք նրան, որ նման գործունեությունը ֆինանսավորվի ամենամյա անդամավճարներով բոլոր այն մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք հավատում են նման մի կառույցի, փաստաբանների, իրավաբանների խմբի և վստահ են, որ նրանց կարող է դիմել անհրաժեշտության դեպքում։

Լավ կլինի պ.Ջհանգիրյանը օգտագործի իր վստահելիությունը ու նման պարտավորություններ իր վրա վերցնի։

Օրինակ ստեղծի միություն, որը պարտավորվում է օգնել իր անդամներին։ Միության համախոների ու բարեխիղճ փաստաբաանների, իրավաբանների խումբը իրավունք կունենա տնօրինել անդամավճարները նման գործունեության համար, իսկ չունեվորներին առանց անդամավճարի անդամակցություն ու աջակցություն կտրամադրվի։

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լավ կլինի պ.Ջհանգիրյանը օգտագործի իր վստահելիությունը ու նման պարտավորություններ իր վրա վերցնի։


Ջհանգիրյանին վստահում են? :Shok:  :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## voter

> Ջհանգիրյանին վստահում են?


Ջհանգիրյանին, որպես արդարադատության ու ոստիկանության համակարգի և օրենքների լավ ԳԻՏԱԿԻ ավելի են վստահում քան որևէ ուրիշի, փաստը նրան դիմելն է։

ՈՒմ կարող է դիմել այսօր Հայաստանում մարդը արդարության վերականգնման համար - լինի Հայաստանի քաղաքացի թե հայաստան եկած սփյուռքահայ կամ արտասահմանցի՞

Կա որևէ արդարության համար պայքարող ու վստահելի օրգան, ասենք կաշառակեր ջուրը կտրող գյուղապետի հարցերը լուծելու համար կամ վրայերթի ենթարկած հետո վրեդ գործ սարքած տականքի հարցը կարգավորելու համար՞

Ասա հեռախոս հասցե տուր իմանան մարդիկ 
Մենակ չասես ՀՅԴի հակակոռուպցիոն կայֆերի հեռախոսին ու հանձնաժողովներին SMS ա պետք ուղարկել կքննակրեն կպատասխանեն......

----------


## voter

Արդարության համար ու կաշառակերության դեմ պայքարող պետական օրգանների ի դեմ ՀՅԴի մասին Առավոտի Խմբագրականը մեջբերեմ, դրանից լավ հնարավոր չէ նկարագրել



> «Բուժիչ» աղոթքներ
> 
> Մոտ ժամանակներս իսրայելցի 50 ռաբիներ պատրաստվում են ինքնաթիռով շրջագայել երկրով մեկ, հնչեցնել հատուկ շեփորը եւ աղոթքներ կարդալ: Ռուսաստանյան կայքերից մեկը հայտնում է, որ նման արտասովոր ձեւով կաբալիստները (խոսքը հենց նրանց մասին է) պատրաստվում են պայքարել «խոզի գրիպի» համաճարակի դեմ: Այս զավեշտալի «դեղամիջոցի» հիմքն այն հավատն է, որ վարակը (այսինքն՝ միանգամայն նյութական երեւույթը) կարելի է կանխել խոսքերով, շեփորներով եւ աղոթքներով, եւ ոչ թե հիվանդներին առողջներից մեկուսացնելով եւ այլ անհրաժեշտ միջոցառումներով:
> 
> Այս մոլորությունը տարածված է, իհարկե, ոչ միայն կաբալիստների շրջանում: 
> Օրինակ, Հայաստանում 10 տարի շարունակ ասում էին, որ մեր տնտեսությունը զարգանում է, «երկնիշ տնտեսական աճը» դարձել էր պաշտոնական «մանտրայի» նման մի բան: Հիմա վերջնականապես պարզվեց, որ այդ երկնիշ թվերը նկարած են, որ տնտեսության ռեալ հատվածը մոտենում է զրոյի, եւ, հակառակ այդ ամենի, մեզանում ծաղկում են բանկերը՝ հավանաբար, այն պատճառով, որ վարչապետը ԿԲ նախկին նախագահն է: 
> Կամ՝ մի քանի տարի առաջ մոդայիկ էր խոսել«կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի մասին»՝ հիմնականում իշխանական կուսակցություններից մեկի՝ Դաշնակցության նախաձեռնությամբ: Այնքան «աղոթեցին» այդ չարիքը վերացնելու համար, մինչեւ «հակակոռուպցիոն» հիմնական գործիչները ձեռք բերեցին շքեղ մեքենաներ ու բնակարաններ: Դաշնակցությունն այդ պայքարի մասին այլեւս ձայն չի հանում. երեւի, գոհ է արդյունքներից: Հաջորդ անգամ, երբ այդ թեման կրկին մոդայիկ կդառնա, առաջարկում եմ «հակակոռուպցիոն աղոթքներին» ավելացնել՝ «կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի հատուկ կոմիտեի անդամ դառնալու համար պահանջվում է 100 դոլար կաշառք»:

----------

Լեռնցի (14.08.2009)

----------


## voter

ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻՆ ԴԻՄՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՆԱԵՎ ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԳՈՐԾԵՐՈՎ

Երեկ երեկոյան Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում աշխույժ անցուդարձ էր, ելումուտ անողներն էլ ոչ թե Կոնգրեսի ղեկավար կազմի ներկայացուցիչներ կամ համակիրներ էին, այլ շարքային եւ ապաքաղաքականացված քաղաքացիներ: Նրանք Կոնգրեսի գրասենյակ էին եկել ընդամենը մեկ ամիս առաջ ՀԱԿ-ում ձեւավորված իրավական պաշտպանության հանձնախմբի համակարգող Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին եւ հանձնախմբի անդամներին հանդիպելու ու իրենց խնդիրները ներկայացնելու համար: Հետաքրքիր, բայցեւ փաստ է, որ այս հանձնախմբից իրավական աջակցություն, նույնիսկ արդարադատություն ակնկալող մարդիկ դիմում էին նաեւ ոչ հեռավոր անցյալում եւ ավելի վաղ տեղի ունեցած չբացահայտված կամ անգամ կոծկված սպանություններին վերաբերող գործերով:
http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/66929/view

----------

Chuk (20.08.2009), Norton (20.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Գյումրիում բացվեց Կոնգրեսի նոր գրասենյակ
> 19:32 | Օգոստոս 25, 2009 | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն Գյումրիում հետայսու ի դեմս Աշոտ Զաքարյանի, նոր համակարգող ու գրասենյակ ունի: Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարել է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը նաեւ փորձում է կենտրոնացնել իրեն հարող քաղաքական բոլոր ուժերի գործողությունները Շիրակի մարզում: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ներկայացրել է նաեւ երկրի իշխանությունների գործունեության վերաբերյալ Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի գնահատականը:
> 
> ՙՄենք վստահ ենք, որ այսօրվա իշխանություններն ուղղակի ի վիճակի չեն Հայաստանը հանել այն խորը ներքին եւ արտաքին ճգնաժամից, որում այսօր գտնվում է՚, - ասել է նա:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## murmushka

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Ցանց 
ancongress.ning.com

----------

Chuk (31.08.2009), Mephistopheles (30.08.2009), Norton (30.08.2009), Rammer (30.08.2009), Աբելյան (30.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ուսումնասիրման խորհրդարանական ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին նամակ էր ուղարկել, որում խնդրում է ներկայացուցիչ նշանակել' Փաստահավաք խմբի երկու անդամների կողմից կազմված վերջին զեկույցի քննարկմանը մասնակցեու համար:
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը հայտարարում է.
> 
> « Հարցի առթիվ ինչ տեղեկություններ որ հայթայթել է, ներկայացրել է պատկան մարմնին' Փաստահավաք խմբին' այդ տեղեկությունների ստույգությունը ճշտելու ակնկալիքով:
> 
> - մենք ի սկզբանե չենք ճանաչել խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի իրավասությունը, բացի այդ' լրացուցիչ տեղեկություններ չունենալով, Կոնգրեսն անհարկի է համարում իր ներկայացուցչի ներկայությունը խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքներին:  Այդ տեղեկությունների հավաստիությունը ճշտելը հանձնաժողովի պարտականությունն է:
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կարծիքով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների անկողմնակալ գնահատման միակ ձևը Փաստահավաք Խմբի վերականգնումն է' միջազգային փորձագետների ընդգրկմամբ:»


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Norton (31.08.2009), Rammer (01.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*01.09.2009թ.


1. Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը բխում է երկու երկրների եւ ժողովուրդների, ինչպես նաեւ տարածաշրջանային խաղաղության եւ կայունության շահերից։
2. Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման եւ երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման վերաբերյալ արձանագրությունները զգալի տեղաշարժ են այդ ուղղությամբ։
3. Անընդունելի է հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մասին դրույթը, որը կասկածի տակ է դնում Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը։
4. Մտահոգություն է հարուցում երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների կողմից նշված փաստաթղթերի վավերացման պայմանը, որը Սերժ Սարգսյանին հնարավորություն է տալիս ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման պատասխանատվությունը կիսել խորհրդարանի հետ, իսկ Թուրքիային՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծված չլինելու պատճառաբանությամբ, ձգձգել վավերացման հարցը եւ դրանով հետաձգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը։

*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Մեղապարտ (02.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հրազդանում այսօր բացվեց Հայ ազգային Կոնգրեսի նոր գրասենյակը:
> Այն մինչ այդ էլ գործում էր, սակայն այսօր նրա պաշտոնական բացումն էր: Գրասենյակը տեղակայվել է Հրազդանի նախկին ավտոկայարանի, իսկ ապա` Երկրապահ կամավորականների շենքում:
> 
> Երեւանից նոր գրասենյակի բացմանը եկել էին ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչներ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը, Երջանիկ Աբգարյանը, Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը, Արշակ Բանուչյանը, ՍԴՀԿ վարչության անդամ Գուրգեն Եղիազարյանը:
> Գրասենյակի բացմանը եկել էին նաեւ բազմաթիվ հրազդանցիներ, այդ թվում նաեւ`ազատամարտիկ Արշավիր Բոզինյանը:
> 
> Բացման խոսքով հանդես եկավ նորաստեղծ գրասենյակի ղեկավար, ՀԱԿ անդամ Մեսրոպ Մեսրոպյանը: Այնուհետեւ հրազդանցիներին ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումները, ծրագրերն ու մոտեցումները ներկայացրեց Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> Նա իր ելույթի սկզբում անդրադարձավ նաեւ բանտերում այս պահին գտնվող քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերներին` նշելով, որ նրանք ավելի երջանիկ են, քանի որ գիտեն` ազգանվեր պայքարի համար են բանտում: Գրասենյակի դահլիճում գտնվողները միահամուռ ծափողջյուններում հիշեցին քաղբանտարկյալներ Սասուն Միքայելյանին, Արամ Բարեղամյանին, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (11.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Փոքրիկ զեղում.



> *44. Եղբայր եմք մեք*
> 
> Վերջին մեկուկես տարվա ընթացքում Համաժողովրդական շարժման, ապա եւ` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հասցեին պարբերաբար հնչում են պասիվության մեղադրանքներ։ Այդ մեղադրանքները հաճախ անհիմն են եղել, երբեմն` հիմնավոր։ Կա նաեւ գլոբալ հիմնավորում. հանրությունը հենց Կոնգրեսի հետ է կապում փոփոխության հույսերը, ու եթե որեւէ բան Հայաստանում չի փոխվում, նշանակում է` ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չի արվում։ Նման մեղադրանքների վերլուծությունը, սակայն, ցույց է տալիս, որ դրանք էմոցիոնալ դրդապատճառներ ունեն։ Հասկանալի է, որ սթափ մտածող ամեն քաղաքացի այս իշխանության գոյության յուրաքանչյուր օրը ծանր փորձություն է համարում Հայաստանի համար։ Եւ ուրեմն` փափագում է, որ Կոնգրեսը փոխի, արագ փոխի իրավիճակը։ Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ, ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն անշուշտ գիտակցում է այս պահանջարկը, սակայն նրա քաղաքական թիմի օրակարգում առաջնային տեղ զբաղեցրել են ոչ միայն փոփոխությունները, այլեւ դրանց որակը։
> 
> Եթե ավելի խորքային վերլուծության ենք ենթարկում վերջին երկու տարվա ընթացքում Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած զարգացումները, հասկանալի է դառնում, որ Կոնգրեսը զարմանահրաշ փոփոխություններ է հարուցել մեր երկրում։ Մանավանդ «Ժառանգությունում» տեղի ունեցող խմորումները ակնհայտ դարձրին, որ դեռեւս երկու տարի առաջ սկսված քաղաքական պրոցեսները հասնելու են իրենց տրամաբանական ավարտին։ Խոսքը քաղաքական դաշտի հստակեցման մասին է. գործընթաց, որի արդյունքում հասկանալի է դառնում, թե ով ով է, ով է իշխանամետ եւ ով` ընդդիմադիր։ Ընդ որում, հասկանալի է դառնում ոչ միայն փորձագետներին, այլեւ հանրությանը, յուրաքանչյուր ընտրողի։ Տարընթերցումների տեղիք չտալու համար ընդգծեմ, որ Կոնգրեսը այս մաքրման գործընթացը հարուցում է ոչ թե ինչ-որ դավադրությունների, պայմանավորվածությունների միջոցով, այլ իր գոյության փաստով. ընդամենը։ Սա նշանակում է, որ անկախ ակտիվության չափից, սեփական գոյությամբ իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը լուրջ փոփոխություններ է հարուցում երկրում, եւ այդ պրոցեսը ոչ մի րոպե կանգ չի առել այս ընթացքում։ Ազդեցությունը, սակայն, ծնում է հակազդեցություն, եւ Դաշնակցության չկայացումը` որպես ընդդիմադիր, ու նման հեռանկարի բացակայությունը, ինչպես նաեւ «Ժառանգության» հետ տեղի ունեցողը լուրջ անհանգստություն է պատճառելու իշխանությանը, եւ հիմա ուժեր են կենտրոնացվելու ՀԱԿ-ում դեստրուկտիվ պրոցեսներ հարուցելու համար։ Այդ ուղղությամբ իշխանությունը էն գլխից էլ աշխատում է, բայց հիմա, երբ միակ ընդդիմության կարգավիճակում Կոնգրեսը վերջնական լեգիտիմություն է ստանում, իշխանական ջանքերը եռապատկվելու են։
> 
> Այս իմաստով խիստ հատկանշական է, որ մամուլում վերստին ակտիվացել է Կոնգրեսի գաղափարական բազմազանության թեման։ Կոնգրեսին մեղադրում են գաղափարական միավորում չլինելու մեջ եւ անգամ կանխատեսում նրա փլուզումը գաղափարական տարաձայնությունների պատճառով։ Ոմանք անգամ կանխատեսում են, թե ինտեգրացիոն պրոցեսների մեջ ներքաշվելով` իշխանությունները ՀԱԿ-ին զրկում են գաղափարական հենքից եւ վերջինիս ընդդիմադիր գոյությունը դարձնում անիմաստ, քանի որ եթե գլոբալ գաղափարական տարբերություններ չկան` ՀԱԿ-ը չի կարող ընդդիմադիր լինել ՀՀԿ-ին։ Այս մոտեցումը, ըստ էության, դատարկամտության արգասիք է` թե՛ տեսության եւ թե՛ պրակտիկայի մակարդակում։ Եթե անգամ մի պահ ընդունենք, թե ՀԱԿ-ի եւ ՀՀԿ-ի միջեւ գաղափարական տարաձայնություններ չկան, կրկնում եմ` եթե ընդունենք, ապա դա ոչինչ չի փոխում, որովհետեւ ԱՄՆ-ում, օրինակ, Հանրապետականներն ու Դեմոկրատները ոխերիմ հակառակորդներ են` չունենալով որեւէ խորը գաղափարական հակամարտություն։ Հանրապետական կամ դեմոկրատ լինելը ԱՄՆ-ում ինքնին գաղափար է, եւ անգամ կենցաղում երբեմն արտահայտվում է այնպես, ինչպես Հայաստանում Լեւոնականությունն ու Սերժականությունն են արտահայտվում։
> 
> Եւ ընդհանրապես` գաղափար, գաղափարականություն, գաղափարակից հասկացությունները, դրանց հայաստանյան ընկալումները որոշակի ճշգրտման կարիք ունեն։ Եթե հետեւենք Հայաստանում իշխող ընկալումներին, ստացվում է, որ եթե, կներեք անհամեստության համար, ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ ԼՂ հարցում որոշ փոխզիջումները հնարավոր են, Սամվել Նիկոյանն էլ, ուրեմն մենք գաղափարակից ենք Սամվել Նիկոյանի հետ։ Կամ եթե Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը ասում է` ոչ մի թիզ հող թշնամուն, իսկ ես փոխզիջումը հնարավոր եմ համարում, ուրեմն ես ու Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը գաղափարական հակառակորդներ ենք։ Անկեղծ ասած` ես էլ, Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն էլ երկար ժամանակ հենց այդպես էլ մտածում էինք։ Չգիտեմ` ինքը երբ, բայց ես իմ ու Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի գաղափարակից լինելը հասկացա, երբ ճանաչեցի նրա որդուն եւ անսպասելիորեն արձանագրեցի, որ իմ տանն ու Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի տանը նույն տեսակի մարդիկ են մեծանում, մեր որդիների աչքերի արտահայտությունը շատ նման է մեկմեկու։ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի եւ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի գաղափարակից լինելը հասկացա, երբ Սեֆիլյանի որդու` 2008 թ. փետրվարին Ազատության հրապարակում ունեցած ելույթի ժամանակ ինձ համար էլ անսպասելիորեն տեսա, որ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը լուռ արտասվում է` հարթակում գտնվող մարդկանց ետեւում թաքնված։ Սա ասում եմ` ընդգծելու համար, որ գաղափար, գաղափարախոսություն հասկացությունները շատ ավելի խորն են եւ ավելի շատ հոգեւոր, բարոյական, մարդկային ոլորտին են պատկանում։ Եւ որքան էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցը եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցը առանցքային, շրջադարձային նշանակություն ունեն մեր երկրի անցյալի, այսօրվա եւ ապագայի իմաստով, այդ հարցերի նկատմամբ մեր վերաբերմունքի նույնությունն ու տարբերությունները դեռեւս չեն կանխորոշում մեր գաղափարակից կամ հակառակորդ լինելը։
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ nikol.am

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
17.09.2009թ

Անտեսելով ԵԽԽՎ բանաձեւերի եւ միջազգային հեղինակավոր այլ կառույցների պահանջներն ու հորդորները, Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններն ուսումնասիրող ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի կազմավորման հիմքում ի սկզբանե դրվեց ոչ թե հավասարակշիռ, այլ իշխանական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունն ապահովելու սկզբունքը։ Դրանով իսկ ակնհաայտ էր, որ այն նախատեսված է իրողությունները կոծկելու, պարտակելու հանցավոր հրահանգ։ Սույն հանձնաժողովի նկատմամբ անվստահությունը առավել խորացավ նրա առաջին մի քանի ամսվա ուղղորդվող ու ճապաղ աշխատանքի հետեւանքով։ Ուստիեւ, նույն միջազգային կառույցների պարտադրանքով, Մարտի 1-ի իրողությունների վստահություն ներշնչող բացահայտման նպատակով, զուգահեռ ստեղծվեց նաեւ Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խումբը՝ այս անգամ իշխանության եւ ընդդիմության հավասարակշիռ մասնակցությամբ։ Վերջինիս աշխատանքի առաջին՝ վարչախմբի համար աննպաստ արդյունքները, մասնավորապես սպանությունների բացահայտումները, ստիպեցին Սերժ Սարգսյանին դադարեցնել Փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը։



ԱԺ Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններն ուսումնասիրող ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի հրապարակած վերջնական զեկույցի առիթով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.

ա) Զեկույցը կազմողները միտումնավոր մի կողմ են դրել Փաստահավաք խմբի ավելի քան 6 ամիսների ընթացքում հավաքած հսկայածավալ փաստական նյութը եւ կատարած աշխատանքի կարեւորագույն արդյունքները։

բ) Միտումնավոր տապալելով իր առջեւ դրված խնդիրները, այն է՝ մարտիմեկյան զոհերի սպանությունների հանգամանքները պարզելու, ապօրինություններն ու այլ հանցանքները բացահայտելու փոխարեն ԱԺ հանձնաժողովը ծնել է վուլգար բարոյախոսությամբ ու քաղաքական գնահատականներով լի մի հայտարարություն։

գ) Զեկույցը իրականում կազմվել է նախագահական ապարատի, Գլխավոր դատախազության եւ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության խոհանոցում եւ մատուցվել ԱԺ հանձնաժողովին, իսկ վերջինս այն ընդունել է իր գործունեության կանոնակարգի կոպիտ խախտումներով։

դ) Հանձնաժողովը, ի դեմս վերջնական փաստաթուղթն ստորագրած քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչների, իրագործելով իրեն տրված հրահանգը, իր կողմից կատարել է ծանրագույն հանցագործությունները կոծկելու, պարտակելու նոր մի հանցանք։ Դրանով իսկ այն իրավական պատասխանատվության հիմք է դառնալու այն անձանց համար, ովքեր ստորագրել են սույն զեկույցը։


ե) Զեկույցն ըստ էության նաեւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ որպես Մարտի 1-ի ջարդի ու սպանդի գլխավոր կազմակերպիչներից եւ պատասխանատուներից մեկի նկատմամբ մեղավորության, հանցագործության յուրատեսակ մի դատավճիռ է, ապացույց այն բանի, որ խաղաղ քաղաքացիների ջարդն ու սպանդը, հազարավոր ապօրինություններն ու բռնությունները գործադրվել են միայնումիայն մեկ՝ ապօրինի իշխանությունը պահելու նպատակով։ Միայն այդ դեպքում է բացատրելի դառնում ԱԺ հանձնաժողովին փաստերը կոծկելու նրա տրված հրահանգը, ինչպես նաեւ իրականության բացահայտման դեմ հարուցած խոչընդոտներն ու փաստացի արգելանքը։

զ) Մարտի 1-ի սպանդի եւ այլ իրադարձությունների բացահայտման խնդիրը, որպես հասարկությունը բարոյապես քայքայող գործոն, նույն սրությամբ շարունակում է մնալ Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական օրակարգում, եւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հետեւողականորեն շարունակելու է իրականությունը բացահայտելու ու հանրությունը ներկայացնելու իր գործը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (17.09.2009), Rammer (18.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
29.09.2009թ.

Քաղբանտարկյալ Տիգրան Առաքելյանի գործը սկզբից ևեթ ոստիկանության ամոթալի ու մեղկ վարքագիծը բնութագրող փայլուն մի օրինակ էր։ Այս տարվա հուլիսի 1-ին, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի իրազեկված հանրահավաքի մասին տեղեկատվական թռուցիկները բաժանելիս, Աբովյան փողոցում երիտասարդների խմբի վրա ավազակային հարձակում էր գործել քաղաքացիական հագուստով մարդկանց մի խումբ ու նրանց ծեծի ենթարկելով փորձել խոչընդոտել թռուցիկների բաժանումը։ Դեպքից հետո լուսանկարներից պարզվեց, որ բանդիտական խմբի մեջ ճանաչվում են զգեստափոխված ոստիկաններ։ Ոստիկանությունը ստիպված էր ընդունել դա և, կատարված հանցանքի հիմքով ծառայողական քննություն սկսելու փոխարեն, կեղծելով իրողությունը՝ դիմել ճղճիմ, իր համար անպատվաբեր քայլի՝ գործը շուռ տալով երիտասարդների դեմ։ Խուլիգանության հոդվածով գործ հարուցվեց երեք երիտասարդների, այդ թվում` Տիգրան Առաքելյանի դեմ, որը և մի քանի օր անց ձերբակալվեց։ Երկար ժամանակ է, ինչ Տիգրան Առաքելյանը տեսողության հետ կապված սուր և վտանգավոր խնդրով գտնվում է կալանավայրերի հիվանդանոցում, որտեղ բացակայում են այդ հիվանդության բուժման հնարավորությունները։ Այն բանից հետո, երբ մասնագիտական հետազոտմամբ պարզվեց, որ առողջական այդ ծանր խնդիրը նա ստացել է ոստիկաններից մեկի կողմից գլխին ստացած ատրճանակի հարվածից, ոստիկանությունը, որպես պատասխան, դիմեց հերթական «ինքնապաշտպանական» նողկալի քայլին. նախաքննությունը վարող մարմնի միջոցով, քաղբանտարկյալնին, 3 ամիս անց, նոր՝ ոստիկանին դիմադրություն ցույց տալու ու մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելու մեղադրանք առաջադրվեց, ինչը ենթադրում է 5-10 տարի ազատազրկում։

Գլխիվայր պատկերացնելով «մունդիրի» պատիվը պաշտպանելու երևույթը` ոստիկանությունը առաջնորդվում է մանր քինախնդրությամբ և բացառիկ ցինիզմով ու սադիզմով խոշտանգում է անմեղ քաղաքացուն իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար։ Այսօրինակ վարքագծով պետական ամենակարևոր ինստիտուտներից մեկը, որի բուն պարտականությունը հենց օրենքն ու օրինականությունը, քաղաքացիների իրավունքները պաշտպանելն է, իրեն ոչ միայն դուրս է դնում օրենքից, այլև դառնում համընդհանուր արգահատանքի առարկա:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## murmushka

*
ՀԱԿ հայտարարություն*


Հայաստան-Թուրքիա արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը իշխող վարչախմբի քաղաքական սնանկության և դիվանագիտական խեղճության հերթական ցավալի ապացույցն է:

Ցյուրիխյան ուրացման գործարքով Հայաստանի վարչախումբը նպատակ ուներ հասնել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը' դրա դիմաց վճարելով պատմական փաստերն ուսումնասիրող տխրահռչակ հանձնաժողովի գաղափարի ընդունմամբ, դրանով իսկ' աշխարհի առջև կասկածի տակ դնելով Հայոց ցեղասպանության պատմական իրողությունը: Անգամ ինքնին անբարո ու անթույլատրելի այս գործարքը Հայաստանի սպասելիքի մասով չիրականացավ: Խորհրդարանների վավերացումից անկախ, Թուրքիան արդեն իսկ ստացել է իր ուզածը: Մինչդեռ, ինչպես մինչև փաստաթղթերի ստորագրումը, այնպես էլ դրանից հետո, Թուրքիան ամենաբարձր մակարդակով շարունակում է պետական սահմանների բացման հարցը պայմանավորել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրով, մասնավորապես' անվտանգության գոտի հանդիսացող տարածքների վերադարձմամբ:

Անխուսափելի այս ընթացքի մասին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն ահազանգում է մեկ տարի շարունակ' զգուշացնելով, որ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման գաղափարին Սերժ Սարգսյանի տված հավանությունից հետո հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման խնդիրները ներառվելու են մեկ փաթեթի մեջ:

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը հետևանք է վերջին տասը տարիների ընթացքում Ռ. Քոչարյանի և Ս. Սարգսյանի վարած քաղաքականության, որի պատճառով երկրում ստեղծվեց քրեաօլիգարխիկ, կոռումպացված համակարգ, իսկ Ցեղասպանության հարցն ընդգրկվեց արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգ' այդ դարձնելով քաղաքական սակարկության առարկա: Չունենալով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը և իր հենարանը փնտրելով միջազգային հանրության շահերն սպասարկելու մեջ' Ս. Սարգսյանի վարչախումբը պատրաստվում է նույնքան անընդունելի զիջումների ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրում:

*Հակազգային այս գործընթացը կանխելու և հետագա կորուստներից խույս տալու միակ միջոցը, ինչպես մեկ տարի առաջ, այնպես էլ հիմա, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը շարունակում է համարել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, ինչին տվյալ պայմաններում հնարավոր է հասնել միայն համընդհանուր ընդվզմամբ և այդ պահանջի շուրջ հայաստանյան քաղաքական ուժերի և հասարակության տարբեր խավերի առավելագույն համախմբմամբ:*

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), Kuk (12.10.2009), Mephistopheles (13.10.2009), Nadine (12.10.2009), Norton (12.10.2009), Rammer (12.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009), Տրիբուն (12.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը Թինա Քեյդենաուի հետ քննարկել է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները*

18:33 • 21.10.09

Հոկտեմբերի 21-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի եվրասիական հարցերով տեղակալի օգնական Թինա Քեյդենաուի և Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ արտակարգ և լիազոր դեսպան Մարի Յովանովիչի հետ։

Հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվել են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում տեղի ունեցող զարգացումները, ինչպես նաև Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացին առնչվող հարցեր։ Հատուկ անդրադարձ է եղել Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության վիճակին, մասնավորապես` քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարին վերաբերող հարցերին։

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչներ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը և Ավետիս Ավագյանը։

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (07.11.2009), Chuk (21.10.2009), Mephistopheles (22.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*27.10.2009թ.

Տաս տարի առաջ, 1999թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցավ իր ցինիզմով աննախադեպ ու սահմռկեցուցիչ մի ոճիր, ինչի նույնարժեք զուգահեռները դժվար է գտնել ոչ միայն Հայոց, այլև համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ։ Խորհրդարանում նիստի ժամանակ գնդակահարվեցին Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը, վարչապետ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, ԱԺ նախագահի տեղակալներ Ռուբեն Միրոյանը  և Յուրի Բախշյանը, պատգամավորներ Հենրիկ Աբրահամյանը, Միքայել Քոթանյանը, Արմենակ Արմենակյանը, կառավարության անդամ Լեոնարդ Պետրոսյանը։

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը պետական հեղաշրջմամբ իրականացված իշխանության բռնազավթում էր ահաբեկչության ճանապարհով։ Դրանով ահաբեկչությունը, որպես այդպիսին, դարձավ վարչախմբի հիմնական գործիքը իշխանության հետագա պահպանման ու վերարտադրման համար՝ ուղղված ոչ միայն անհատների, այլև ողջ հասարակության դեմ։

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը ոչ թե ավարտված ակտ՝ մահափորձ է անհատների, պետական գործիչների դեմ, այլև մի շարունակական ահաբեկչություն-գործընթաց, դավաճանություն է հայկական պետականության, Հայաստանի պետական անվտանգության նկատմամբ և առ այսօր շարունակում է բերել ազգակործան աղետներ։

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը սկիզբ դրեց համընդհանուր, սողացող, ժամանակի ընթացքում ավելի ու ավելի խորացող խրոնիկ ապատիայի, սեփական երկրում անպաշտպանության ու անապահովության սպանիչ մի զգացումի, ինչը դրան հաջորդած շրջանում շուրջ կես միլիոնանոց կործանարար արտագաղթի հիմնական պատճառն է։ Հայրենազրկված, աղքատության մեջ տառապող, ճակատագրերը խեղված հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, ըստ էության, նույն այդ ոճրագործության, դրա իրական մեղավորների չբացահայտման, դրա քաղաքական հետևանքների անմիջական զոհերն են։

Բացահայտված ու դատապարտված չլինելով՝ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հետևանքները ոչ միայն չեն ամոքվում, այլև այդ ոճիրն այսօր էլ շարունանում է՝ ժամանակի հետ առարկայացող շատ ավելի աղետալի ու ազգակործան դրվագներով, դրանից են ծնվել՝

2004թ. ապրիլի 12-ի բարբարոսությունը,խաղաղ ցուցարարների մարտիմեկյան ջարդը և հրեշավոր սպանդը,Հայոց ցեղասպանության ցյուրիխյան ամոթալի ուրացումը,Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի՝ կործանման եզրին հասցված խնդիրը։

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունը մնալու է որպես Հայոց պատմության ամենասև էջը, եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ ժամանակ վերացվեն դրա հետևանքները։

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունը մնալու է որպես հայկական պետականության ճակատի ամոթալի խարանը, քանի դեռ չեն բացահայտվել հրեշավոր այդ մտահղացման հեղինակներն ու պատվիրատուները։

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունը մնալու է որպես հայկական պետության հիմքերը քայքայող հիմնական գործոնը, քանի դեռ բոլոր մեղավորները չեն կրել իրենց արժանի պատիժը։

Տաս տարի անց դեռ օդում կախված են փաստաբանների և զոհերի հարազատների միաբերան հայտարարությունը՝ ՙՀոկտեմբերի 27-ը չի բացահայտվի այս իշխանության պայմաններում՚։ Ուստիև Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի զոհերի հիշատակին հարգանքի տուրք մատուցելը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համար այսօր հիշատակի ծես-արարողություն, իսկ ընդհանրապես ամենօրյա վճռական պայքար է՝ երկրի սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու միջոցով դրա նորանոր չարիքները կանխելու, գործած ավերածությունների հետևանքները վերացնելու, ժողովրդավարական ու բարեկեցիկ հասարակարգ ձևավորելու, յուրաքանչյուրի ազատության ու արժանապատիվ կյանքի համար:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Tig (27.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
05.11.2009

Հոկտեմբերի 22-ին Ազգային Ժողովում տեղի ունեցած «Հեռուստառադիո-հեռարձակման թվայնացման գործընթացը և դրա ներդրման հետևանքները Հայաստանում» թեմայով լսումները կրկին ապացուցեցին, որ Հայաստանում պետական մակարդակով ջանքեր են գործադրվում ոտնահարելու ազատ խոսքը:

«Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի մասին» օրենքում 2008 թ. սեպտեմբերի 10-ին ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում օրենքով կատարված փոփոխություններով՝ Հայաստանում արգելվեցին հեռարձակման արտոնագրման մրցույթները մինչև 2010թ. հուլիսի 20-ը: Այդ նախաձեռնությունը ՀՀ Կառավարությունը հիմնավորել էր Հայաստանում հեռարձակման թվայնացման գործընթացի ներդրումով: Այդ օրենսդրական փոփոխությունից հետո՝ Հայաստանում մի շարք հեռուստաընկերություններ և ռադիոընկերություններ, որոնց արտոնագրի գործողության ժամկետն արդեն լրանում էր՝ առանց մրցույթի, միայն Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի կողմից արտոնագրի ժամկետի երկարաձգմամբ՝ շարունակեցին հեռարձակումն այն պայմաններում, երբ «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունը եթերազրկվեց արտոնագրի կորստից ժամեր անց:

Ի հեճուկս հասարակության և միջազգային կազմակերպությունների քննադատությանը, նաև Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանի 2008 թվականի վճռի, որով հաստատվեց, որ խախտվել է «Ա1+» տեղեկատվություն տարածելու իրավունքը, ինչպես նաև այն, որ յոթ կապուղիներով մրցույթների արդյունքները ապօրինի էին՝ կառավարությունը չձեռնարկեց միջոցներ վերացնելու իրավունքի այս հաստատված խախտման հետևանքները՝ տրամադրելու «Ա1+-ին» կապուղի, ապահովելու ազատ կապուղիներում մրցույթի անցկացումը, կամ առնվազն չնախաձեռնեց հաճախականությունների տիրույթի աուդիտ միջազգային մասնագետների կողմից: 2008 թվականի սեպտեմբերին այդ օրենքի ընդունումից շուրջ 14 ամսվա ընթացքում չի ընդունվել նաև հեռարձակման թվայնացման հայեցակարգը:

Խորհրդարանական լսումները բացահայտեցին, որ Երևանում կան չօգտագործված, չհատկացված կապուղիներ, ինչը տարիներ շարունակ թաքցվում էր ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից: Կառավարության ներկայացուցչներն էլ, փաստորեն, չհերքեցին ՀՀ ԱԺ լրումներին ԵԽ փորձագետի կողմից հայտնած այդ տեղեկությունը:

Համարելով «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի մասին» օրենքում անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերին արված փոփոխությունները միջոց, որով ըստ էության արգելվեց իշխանությունների վերահսկողությունից դուրս գտնվող հեռուստաընկերության հնարավորությունը՝ մրցույթի մասնակցելու միջոցով եթեր վերադառնալու, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է իշխանությունների շարունակական գործունեությունը` ազատ խոսքի, ազատ մամուլի ճնշման ուղղությամբ: Այն պայմաններում, երբ ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ 5 հեռուստակապուղի առանց մրցույթի, և ոտնահարելով միջազգային հարաբերություններում ընդունված փոխադարձության սկզբունքը, տրվել է օտարերկրյա հեռուստաընկերություններին՝ տեղական ընկերությունները տարիներ շարունակ զրկված են մրցույթի մասնակցելու, հեռուստա և ռադիոեթերով տեղեկություն տարածելու հնարավորությունից:

ՀԱԿ-ը պահանջում է, որ վերականգնվի հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ոլորտում մրցակցությունն ու մամուլի ազատությունը` շուկայական հարաբերությունների և խոսքի ազատության սկզբունքների համաձայն, ինչպես երաշխավորվում է Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ստանձնած պարտավորություններով: Որպես առաջին քայլ անհրաժեշտ է շտապ անցկացնել հեռուստա և ռադիո հաճախականությունների տիրույթի միջազգային աուդիտ, որի արդյունքներով ազատ կամ արտոնագրի ժամկետը լրացած հաճախականություններում անցկացնել մրցույթներ:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Kuk (07.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
06.11.2009թ.

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բազմիցս նախազգուշացրել է, որ ֆինասատնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից ձեռնարկված քայլերը խիստ անհամարժեք են առկա  բացասական զարգացումները կանխելու կամ մեղմելու համար: Արված բազմաթիվ նախազգուշացումները անտեսելու հետևանքը եղավ այն, որ  անգամ արտաքին աշխարհից ներգրավելով աննախադեպ` 1.5 մլրդ դոլարի վարկ, տնտեսական անկման պաշտոնական ցուցանիշով Հայաստանը գերազանցում է ԱՊՀ բոլոր և աշխարհի գրեթե բոլոր երկրներին: Իշխանության կողմից, այսպես կոչված, կանխարգելիչ տնտեսական միջոցառումները փաստորեն ուղղված են ոչ թե պետության և սեփական քաղաքացիների շահերի պաշտպանությանը և առկա խնդիրների լուծմանը, այլ իշխանական կոռումպացված համակարգի սնուցման, ամրապնդմանն ու պահպանմանը:
Կառավարությունը ամբողջ 2009թ. ընթացքում, քողարկելով սեփական ձախողումները և որևէ լուրջ խնդիր լուծելու անկարողությունը, օրենքը շրջանցող տարբեր եղանակներով վերափոխեց բյուջեի մասին Ազգային ժողովի ընդունված օրենքը՝ ըստ էության հետին թվով իրականացվեց բյուջեի ստվերային սեկվեստր: Նման պայմաններում մշակվեց և Ազգային ժողով ներկայացվեց գալիք, 2010թ. Պետական բյուջեի նախագիծը, որում անտեսված են մեր երկրի առջև ծառացած իրական խնդիրները և մարտահրավերները: Այսպես.
Ընթացիկ տարվա ծրագրի համեմատ նախատեսվում է եկամուտների ծավալի շուրջ 25 տոկոս նավազեցում, այն դեպքում, երբ իշխանությունների կողմից հաջորդ տարվա համար կանխատեսվում է տնտեսական աճ:2009-ի համեմատ լուրջ կրճատումներ են արված կրթության (շուրջ 25 %) և պաշտպանության ոլորտներում՝ (ավելի քան 22 %), այն դեպքում, երբ գրեթե անփոփոխ են թողնված պետական ապարատի պահպանման ծախսերը:Հարկեր – համախառն ներքին արդյունք հարաբերակցության մեջ ծրագրված է հարկերի խիստ ցածր և նվազող մակարդակ, ինչը ըստ էության նշանակում է, որ իշխանությունները չեն պայքարելու ստվերի ու կոռուպցիայի դեմ:Նախատեսվում է բյուջեի հսկայական պակասորդ՝ ՀՆԱ-ի 6.5% չափով:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն արձանագրում է,  որ այս բյուջեն որևէ իշխանության համար սեփական սխալների և անհեռատեսության արձանագրման և *ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆԻ բյուջե* է:


Գիտակցելով, որ տնտեսական անկման և ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի խորացումը, այն կանխելուն ուղղված ոչ համարժեք քայլերը հղի են ընդհուպ հումանիտար աղետի սպառնալիքով, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հերթական անգամ իր պարտքն է համարում ներկայացնել այն սկզբունքներն ու միջոցառումները, որոնց գործադրմամբ միայն հնարավոր է մեղմել առկա ծանր և սպասվող վատթար կացությունը.

2010թ. Պետական բյուջեի հիմքում պետք է դրվեն հատուկ հակաճգնաժամային հնգամյա տնտեսական ու սոցիալական և ֆինանսական ծրագրավորման սկզբունքները: Վերոհիշյալ ծրագրի առանցքը պետք է կազմեն հակաճգնաժամային իրատեսական միջոցառումները, այլ ոչ հեքիաթային ու վերացական խոստումներն ու դատողությունները:Հնգամյա այդ ժամանակահատվածում  եկամուտների հավաքագրման մակարդակը պետք է աստիճանաբար բարձրացնել, հասցնելով հարկեր -ՀՆԱ հարաբերակցությունը 22% մակարդակի:Ընդունել Հարկային ու մաքսային բարեփոխումների ցանկն ու համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը, ինչը պետք է ուղղված լինի պրոգրեսիվ հարկման սկզբունքի կիրառմանը` հարկային բեռի տեղափոխմանը սպառողից դեպի եկամուտ ստացողը, ցածր եկամուտ ստացողներից դեպի բարձր եկամուտ ստացողը, դեպի հասարակության ունևոր հատվածը;Մշակել համակարգային փոփոխությունների փաթեթ, որը պետք է ներառի հակակոռուպցիոն և հակամենաշնորհային միջոցառումների իրական ծրագիր, սահմանելով ՀՀ-ում արդար մրցակցային տնտեսական մթնոլորտ: Խրախուսել ոչ թէ էլիտար բնակարանաշինարարության, այլ մատչելի սոցիալական բնակարանաշինությանն ուղղված ծրագրերը, այդ թվում նորաստեղծ, երիտասարդ ընտանիքների համար;Պետք է կազմել գործազրկության կրճատմանն ուղղված հատուկ ծրագիր, մասնավորապես` միջգյուղական, տեղական նշանակության ճանապարհների վերականգնման, գյուղական համայնքներում տարաբնույթ ենթակառուցվածքային ու համայնքների զարգացմանն ուղղված միջոցառումներ և դրանց բյուջետային ֆինանսավորման նախատեսում;Արտասահմանից ստացված վարկերն առավելապես ուղղել պահանջարկի, այլ ոչ թե առաջարկի ընդլայնմանը, դադարեցնել, այսպես կոչված, ՙէլիտար՚ կառուցապատողների վարկավորումը (երաշխիքների տրամադրումը) և այլն: 


Կոնգրեսն ունի տնտասական ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու միջոցառումների իր ծրագիրը: Մի քանի տասնյակ օրենքների, որոշումների ընդունումով և համապատասխան քաղաքական կամքի առկայության դեպքում հնարավոր կլինի երկիրը վերադարձնել զարգացման ուղի: Առաջիկայում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կներկայացնի այդ ծրագիրը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Ambrosine (07.11.2009), Kuk (07.11.2009), Norton (07.11.2009)

----------


## murmushka

*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը ակտիվի հանդիպմանը*11.11.09
Իմ նախորդ ելույթում (18.09.2009) ես խոստացել էի մի այլ առիթով ավելի հանգամանորեն անդրադառնալ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին։ Կարծում եմ, դրանց ստորագրման արդյունքում հստակեցված ներկա իրավիճակը հարմարագույն առիթն է այդ խոստումը կատարելու համար։ Ես կաշխատեմ զերծ մնալ զգացմունքային գնահատականներից եւ կատարվածն ու դրա հետեւանքները վերլուծել բացառապես քաղաքական տեսակետից։ Ստիպված եմ միայն զգուշացնել, որ ի հեճուկս մամուլի սպասումների, ելույթս ոչ թե ծրագրային է, այլ բացատրական, թեեւ չեմ ժխտում նաեւ ծրագրային ելույթի անհրաժեշտությունը։
* * *
Եւ այսպես, հակառակ Հայաստանում եւ Սփյուռքում ծավալված բողոքի տպավորիչ ցույցերին, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ինչպես եւ սպասվում էր, այնուամենայնիվ ստորագրեց խնդրո առարկա վիճահարույց արձանագրությունները՝ ակնհայտորեն ղեկավարվելով ոչ թե պետական կամ ազգային շահերով, այլ արտաքին աշխարհում լեգիտիմություն ձեռքբերելու եւ սեփական իշխանությունը պահպանելու նպատակով։ Հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման հարցում նրա դրսեւորած անհարկի զիջումը բավական է այս պնդումը անառարկելի համարելու համար, քանի որ որեւէ այլ նկատառումով դա ուղղակի անհնար է բացատրել։ Զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա. կար ժամանակ, երբ հայ թագավորները, համապատասխան ծառայությունների դիմաց, իշխանության տվչություն (ինվեստիտուրա) էին ստանում արաբներից, կար ժամանակ՝ մոնղոլներից, այժմ էլ ահա, Սարգսյանը տվչություն է ստանում Արեւմուտքից։
Արդարությունը պահանջում է նշել, սակայն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը միայնակ չիրագործեց հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման ծրագիրը։ Այդ հարցում նրան անվերապահ աջակցություն ցուցաբերեցին՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետական, Օրինաց Երկիր եւ Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցությունները, Հայոց եկեղեցու գերագույն հոգեւոր խորհուրդը՝ առաջնորդությամբ Գարեգին Բ կաթողիկոսի, ՀՀ նախագահին առընթեր Հանրային խորհուրդը՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ, Ամերիկայի Հայկական համագումարը՝ նախագահությամբ Հրայր Հովնանյանի, Հայ բարեգործական ընդհանուր միությունը՝ պատվո նախագահությամբ Լուիզ-Սիմոն Մանուկյանի, ՀՀ Գիտությունների ակադեմիայի նախագահությունը՝ գլխավորությամբ Ռադիկ Մարտիրոսյանի, Հայաստանի քրեաօլիգարխիկ տնտեսական վերնախավը՝ հանձինս բոլոր մականունավոր հայտնի դեմքերի, Պետական բուհերի ռեկտորները՝ ի դեմս Արամ Սիմոնյանի, Սուրեն Զոլյանի եւ մյուսների, եւ վերջապես, ողջ նոմենկլատուրային մտավորականությունը՝ Զորի Բալայանի, Սոս Սարգսյանի, Պերճ Զեյթունցյանի, Ռուբեն Գեւորգյանցի եւ այլոց լուռ համաձայնությամբ։ Հատկանշական է, սակայն, որ նշածս կազմակերպությունների ու խավերի ներկայացուցիչներից ոչ ոք, բացի հատուկենտ Հանրապետականներից, քաջություն չունեցավ անհատապես պաշտպանելու Սերժ Սարգսյանի որդեգրած քաղաքականությունը, այլ փոքրոգաբար պատսպարվեց անձնական պատասխանատվություն չպահանջող կոլեկտիվ սատարումների եւ հայտարարությունների ետեւում։ Բոլորը, փաստորեն, լքեցին ու մենակ թողին իրենց նախագահին։ Ոչ մի նախարար, ոչ մի ակադեմիկոս, ոչ մի ռեկտոր, ոչ մի օլիգարխ եւ ոչ մի մտավորական անձամբ չկանգնեց նրա կողքին։
Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների քննադատներին, ապա որպես այդպիսիք, տարբեր նկատառումներով ու դրսեւորումներով, հանդես եկան սփյուռքահայ զանգվածները, Մեծի տանն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը, Սոցիալ-Դեմոկրատ Հնչակյան կուսակցությունը, Ժառանգությունը, Նոր Ժամանակները, Միացում եւ Սարդարապատ հասարակական շարժումները, Ռամկավար-Ազատական կուսակցության որոշ թեւեր, Դաշնակցության հրապարակային միջոցառումներին միացած շուրջ մեկ տասնյակ մանր կազմակերպություններ, ինչպես նաեւ մի քանի անհատ քաղաքական գործիչներ կամ քաղաքագետներ՝ Վարդան Օսկանյան, Տիգրան Թորոսյան, Անդրանիկ Թեւանյան, Արամ Ամատունի, Հակոբ Բադալյան եւ այլք։ Հարկ է նկատի ունենալ, սակայն, որ ընդդիմախոս ճամբարը, առերեւույթ ընդհանրությամբ հանդերձ, ի հայտ բերեց մոտեցումների մի սկզբունքային տարբերություն՝ մոտեցումներ, որոնցից մեկի կրողը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն է, իսկ մյուսինը՝ մնացյալ բոլոր թվարկված ուժերը։ Այս հանգամանքն առաջացրեց որոշ թյուրըմբռնումներ ու անհասկացողություններ, որոնք կարոտ են հստակ պարզաբանումների։

----------


## murmushka

Մինչ այդ, սակայն, անհրաժեշտ է նշել, որ հստակ սահմանազատված այս երկու ճամբարներից բացի, եղավ նաեւ անտարբերների մի հսկայական զանգված, որն ընդհանրապես որեւէ կերպ չարձագանքեց հայ–թուրքական արձանագրություններին, ինչպես չի արձագանքում նաեւ Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման վտանգավոր զարգացումներին։ Որքան էլ տխուր ու մտահոգիչ, այս երեւույթը, սակայն, զարմանալի չէ, քանի որ սեփական իշխանություններից ճնշված, իրավազրկված, կեղեքված ու սովորական գոյաքարշության դատապարտված ժողովրդից չի կարելի հայրենասիրական պոռթկում սպասել։ Ընդ որում, նշված երեւույթը, որը գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրված է, հատուկ է ոչ միայն մեզ, այլեւ բոլոր մնացյալ ժողովուրդներին։ Այն բազմիցս դրսեւորվել է պատմության մեջ եւ եղել շատ պետությունների ու նույնիսկ կայսրությունների կործանման պատճառներից մեկը։ Հասարակության անտարբերությունն, անշուշտ, առայժմ ձեռնտու է իշխանություններին, եւ պետք է, առաջին հերթին, անհանգստացնի ընդդիմությանը։ Բայց վերջին հաշվով, այդ անտարբերությունը շրջվելու է իշխանությունների դեմ։ Երբ որեւէ վճռական պահի նրանք կարիքն ունենան հասարակության աջակցության, այդ աջակցությունը չեն ստանալու։ Սակայն սա, թեեւ չափազանց կարեւոր, բայց միանգամայն առանձին հարց է, որը դուրս է մեր քննության բուն առարկայից՝ ընդդիմադիր ճամբարի դիրքորոշումների գնահատականից։
* * *
Ըստ այդմ, անզեն աչքով իսկ նկատելի է, որ ի տարբերություն Կոնգրեսի, որը հայ–թուրքական արձանագրություններին ընդդիմացավ ռեալ քաղաքականության դիրքերից, մյուս ուժերը խնդիրը տեղափոխեցին գաղափարախոսական հարթություն, այսինքն՝ Հայ դատի ոլորտ, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի ռեալ քաղաքականության եւ մեր երկրի իրական շահերի հետ։ Կոնգրեսն արտահայտեց երկու հստակ առարկություն, որոնցից մեկը վերաբերում է Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնող պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը, մյուսը՝ արձանագրությունների վավերացման պայմանին, որը Թուրքիայի համար հնարավորություն է ստեղծում Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը պայմանավորել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծմամբ։ Ի տարբերություն Կոնգրեսի, Հայդատականություն դավանող քաղաքական ուժերը նշված առարկություններին գումարեցին նաեւ հայ–թուրքական ընդհանուր սահմանի ամրագրման անընդունելիության, Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ու հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքների ճանաչման, ինչպես նաեւ արեւմտահայության կրած նյութական վնասների փոխհատուցման հարցերը։
Այսպիսով, այդ ուժերը տպավորություն ստեղծեցին, թե իբր հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների քննադատության հարցում Կոնգրեսը պասիվություն ու անսկզբունքայնություն է դրսեւորում, եւ միայն իրենք են լրջորեն պայքարում Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարած «ազգակործան» քաղաքականության դեմ։ Այնինչ իրականում, իրենց առաջ քաշած իռացիոնալ պահանջներով, նրանք մի կողմից անլրջացրին արձանագրությունների պարունակած ամենավտանգավոր դրույթի՝ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մերժելիության փաստարկը, մյուս կողմից՝ մեծագույն ծառայություն մատուցեցին Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ակամա բարձրացնելով վերջինիս միջազգային վարկը։ Հակառակ հայաստանյան եւ մանավանդ սփյուռքյան ցույցերում կրած անձնական նվաստացումներին, Սարգսյանը ազգայնական հիստերիայի շնորհիվ միջազգային ասպարեզում անսահմանորեն ուժեղացրեց իր դիրքերը, աշխարհին ներկայանալով որպես 21-րդ դարին արժանի իրատես ու վճռական պետական գործիչ, որը պատրաստ է հանուն իր սկզբունքների դիմել համարձակ ու ոչ ամբոխահաճ իրագործումների։ Ամենեւին պատահական չէ, հետեւաբար, որ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից անմիջապես հետո նա ճանաչվեց «շաբաթվա եւրոպացի», որից դեպի Նոբելյան մրցանակ մի քայլ է մնում, եւ այդ քայլը հայտնի է բոլորին։
Ծայրահեղ ազգայնականները, մանավանդ Դաշնակցությունը, իրենց անհարմար վիճակի մեջ են դնում նաեւ մի այլ առումով, այն է՝ մի կողմից պաշտպանելով առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերությունների հաստատման սկզբունքը եւ դրա հիման վրա բողոքելով Թուրքիայի ներկայացրած նախապայմանների դեմ, մյուս կողմից՝ վերջինիս առջեւ սեփական նախապայմանները դնելով։ Մերկապարանոց չթվալու համար հարկ եմ համարում մի ընդարձակ մեջբերում կատարել «ՀՅԴ Հայաստանի կազմակերպության գործունեության ուղենիշերը» վերնագիրը կրող փաստաթղթից (23.10.2009թ.), որում այդ մասին բառացիորեն ասված է հետեւյալը. «Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ բնականոն հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար նախադրյալներ կարող են ստեղծվել միայն Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու եւ հատուցման պատրաստակամություն դրսեւորելու, ինչպես նաեւ թուրք–ադրբեջանական միասնական հակահայկական քաղաքականությունը դադարեցնելու դեպքում։ Պատմական այս շրջափուլում առանց նախապայմանների երկկողմ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու գործընթաց սկսելը չափազանց լուրջ եւ պատասխանատու քայլ է եւ Հայաստանի կողմից միակ զիջումը պետք է հանդիսանա։ ...ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը պետք է անհրաժեշտ դիմակայություն ապահովի թուրք–ադրբեջանական տանդեմի հակահայկական ծրագրերին եւ առաջնորդվի հետեւյալ սկզբունքներով. –Թուրքիայի կողմից ներկայացվող նախապայմանները գնահատել որպես անօրինական եւ մեր ազգային արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող. –Բացառել հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման առկա գործընթացների փոխկապակցումը, ինչը կհանգեցնի Հայ Դատի ամբողջական փաթեթի անթույլատրելի տրոհման. –Չկնքել որեւէ պայմանագիր, որով կարող է ուժը կորցված ճանաչվել կամ վերացվել ԱՄՆ նախագահ Վուդրո Վիլսոնի իրավարար վճռի միջազգային իրավական նշանակությունը. –Մինչեւ բովանդակ հայ ժողովրդի անժամանցելի իրավունքների վերականգնումը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգի անքակտելի մասը պետք է կազմեն Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման եւ փոխհատուցման հարցերը. –Բացառել Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը թուլացնող որեւէ գործողություն՝ այդպիսով ի չիք դարձնելով ուրացման թուրքական քաղաքականության փորձերը»։
Մարդ կարող է ուղղակի թեւաթափ լինել քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունեցող եւ հակասություններով լի այս բառակույտից։ Եթե խնդիրը չվերաբերեր մի այնպիսի լուրջ թեմայի, ինչպիսին հայ–թուրքական հաշտեցումն է, ապա կարելի էր կարծել, թե մենք գործ ունենք ոչ թե կուսակցական ծրագրի, այլ քաղաքական պամֆլետի հետ։ Այդուհանդերձ, որքան էլ խրթին ու հակասական, ասվածի իմաստը չափազանց պարզ է. ըստ Դաշնակցության՝ Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունները պետք է կառուցի այնպիսի պայմանագրի հիման վրա, որը չբացառի ապագայում վերջինիս առջեւ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման եւ տարածքային ու նյութական փոխհատուցման պահանջներ դնելու հնարավորությունը։ Տրված լինելով, որ Թուրքիան երբեք չի համաձայնի նման պայմանների, հետեւաբար, նույնքան պարզ է նաեւ այս դիրքորոշման նպատակը, այն է՝ ամեն ինչ անել հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը վիժեցնելու համար, որքան էլ Դաշնակցությունը պնդի, թե «դեմ չէ եւ երբեք էլ դեմ չի եղել Հայաստան–Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների բնականոնացմանը» (ՀՅԴ առաջարկած փոփոխությունները, Երեւան 2009, էջ 2)։ Դաշնակցության եւ հայդատական մյուս ուժերի պատկերացմամբ՝ հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունները պետք է բնականոնացվեն ոչ թե փոխզիջումների ու բարի կամքի դրսեւորման, այլ Թուրքիայի անվերապահ կապիտուլյացիայի հիման վրա։ Իսկ քանի որ Թուրքիան, կարծես թե, կապիտուլյացիայի մտադրություն չունի, նրանք քաջություն պետք է ունենան բացեիբաց հայտարարելու, որ ընդհանրապես դեմ են հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը։ Վերջիվերջո, ինչների՞ս է պետք այդ կարգավորումը, եթե Վարդան Օսկանյանի հանճարեղ դատողությամբ՝ Հայաստանը դեռ հարյուր տարի էլ կարող է զարգանալ շրջափակումների պայմաններում։

----------


## murmushka

Բացի այս ամենից, Հայդատական ուժերի առնվազն մի մասի պահվածքն անլուրջ ու խոցելի է նաեւ պարկեշտության առումով։ Բոլորովին անհասկանալի է, օրինակ, թե ինչ իրավունքով է Դաշնակցությունը բողոքում հայ–թուրքական ներկա սահմանների դեմ, երբ ինքն է Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրով գծել այդ սահմանները։ Կամ ինչպե՞ս է Թուրքիայից պահանջում ճանաչել հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքները, երբ նույն այդ պայմանագրով հրաժարվել է Սեւրի դաշնագրից։ Ասվածը հավասարապես վերաբերում է Վարդան Օսկանյանին։ Ինչո՞ւ է, հանկարծ, նա հիշել Արեւմտահայաստանն ու հայրենի Մարաշը, երբ իր պաշտոնավարության շրջանում որեւէ կերպ չարձագանքեց Թուրքիայից հողային պահանջներ չունենալու մասին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի արած հայտարարությանը, չասաց, որ դա դավաճանություն է, որ դրանով ոտնահարվում են հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքները եւ այլն։ Հետեւաբար, Դաշնակցությունն ու Օսկանյանն ո՞ւմ պիտի հավատացնեն, որ իրենց այսօրվա պահվածքն անկեղծ է ու միտված չէ էժան քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահելուն։ Թերեւս ավելորդ չէ նշել, որ հասարակության մեծամասնության համոզմամբ, անկեղծություն չի բուրում նաեւ Դաշնակցության Հայաստանի կազմակերպության ձեւական բողոքի ցույցերից եւ հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման պատասխանատվությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանի փոխարեն Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի ուսերին բարդելու համառ ձգտումից։
Վերջապես, Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմ ուղղված հայդատական քննադատությունն անտեղի է նաեւ պատմական ճշմարտության տեսակետից։ Արդարացի չէ նրա գործած բազմաթիվ մեղքերին նաեւ չգործած մեղքեր գումարել։ Սարգսյանը չէ, որ առաջինն է ճանաչել հայ–թուրքական ներկայիս սահմանը — նրանից առաջ դա արել են դաշնակները եւ բոլշեւիկները՝ Ալեքսանդրապոլի եւ Ղարսի պայմանագրերով։ Նա չէ, որ հրաժարվել է Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ տարածքային նկրտումներից — դա արել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը։ Նա չէ, որ Թուրքիայից պահանջելով ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, ի պատասխան ստացել է պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու առաջարկը — այդ բանն արել են Քոչարյանն ու Վարդան Օսկանյանը։ Նա չէ, որ Ղարաբաղը դուրս է մղել կարգավորման գործընթացից — դա եղել է Քոչարյանի, Օսկանյանի եւ Արկադի Ղուկասյանի սեւ գործը։ Եւ վերջիվերջո, Սարգսյանը չէ, որ «նվաճել է» Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները — դրանք նա ժառանգել է Քոչարյանից ու Օսկանյանից։ Այս հարցերում Սարգսյանը պատասխանատու է միայն այնքանով, որքանով մաս է կազմել Քոչարյանի վարչակազմին, ընդ որում ոչ ավելի, քան վերջինիս մաս կազմած կամ նրան սատարած մնացյալ ուժերը, որոնցից ոմանք այսօր փորձում են ընդդիմություն խաղալ եւ այդկերպ խուսափել պատասխանատվությունից։
* * *
Հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների քննադատության հարցում Կոնգրեսի պասիվության կամ անսկզբունքայնության վերաբերյալ տպավորությունն, արդ, բխում է վերջինիս դիրքորոշումը Հայդատականների ավելի սուր ու արմատական թվացող դիրքորոշման հետ համեմատության մեջ դնելու խաբուսիկ հանգամանքից։ Խաբուսիկ՝ առաջին հերթին այն տարրական ճշմարտությունը անուշադրության մատնելու պատճառով, որ քաղաքականության մեջ արժեքավորը ոչ թե սուրն ու արմատականն է, այլ արդյունավետն ու բանականը։ Ինչ էլ Կոնգրեսի մասին մտածեն, լինելով խիստ ռացիոնալ քաղաքական շարժում, վերջինս չէր կարող միանալ հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման առթիվ ծավալված ազգայնական հիստերիային եւ դրանով նպաստել միջազգային ասպարեզում Սերժ Սարգսյանի դիրքերի էլ ավելի ուժեղացմանը։ Անձնապես ես եւ կոնգրեսականներից շատերը այդ բանը չէինք կարող անել նաեւ զուտ գաղափարախոսական նկատառումներով, այն է՝ հայդատականության նկատմամբ ունեցած սկզբունքային վերապահումների պատճառով։ Հայ դատը, կամ այլ կերպ՝ պահանջատիրությունը, պետականազուրկ ազգին վայել դավանանք է։ Պետություն ունեցող ազգը պետք է առաջնորդվի բոլորովին այլ կատեգորիաներով։ Ժամանակն է, վերջապես, գիտակցել, որ քաղաքականության եւ իրավագիտության մեջ պատմական իրավունք հասկացություն գոյություն չունի, եւ չի կարելի աշխարհի հետ խոսել այդ լեզվով՝ անմեղսունակի վիճակում չհայտնվելու համար։ Միեւնույն է, այդ լեզուն հասկացող չկա ու երբեք չի լինելու։ Պատմական իրավունք տերմինը պատկանում է պրոպագանդայի ոլորտին, իսկ պրոպագանդան, որքան էլ կարեւոր, չի կարող ու չպետք է փոխարինի քաղաքականությանը։
Ասվեց արդեն, որ Կոնգրեսի համար հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը եղել եւ մնում է ոչ թե գաղափարախոսական, այլ քաղաքական խնդիր, հետեւաբար, ստորագրված արձանագրությունները մենք պարտավոր էինք գնահատել բացառապես քաղաքական հարթության վրա, ինչպես եւ վարվել ենք։ Ըստ այդմ, ռեալ քաղաքականության տեսակետից՝ մեզ համար արձանագրությունների պարունակած դրույթներից միակ անընդունելին հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը վերաբերող կետն է։ Ինչո՞ւ ենք մենք առանձնապես կարեւորում այդ հարցը։ Որովհետեւ.
— հակառակ պաշտոնական քարոզչության պնդումներին եւ հավաստիացումներին, այդ հանձնաժողովի քննության գլխավոր, եթե ոչ միակ, առարկան լինելու է Ցեղասպանության հարցը, այլապես նրա ստեղծումը Թուրքիան չէր համարի իր ամենամեծ նվաճումը.
— դրանով ինքնաբերաբար կասկածի տակ է դրվելու Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը եւ դադարեցվելու է նրա միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը։ Մենք չենք հավատում, անշուշտ, որ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունն անցյալում ճանաչած երկրների խորհրդարանները չեղյալ են հայտարարելու իրենց որոշումները, բայց, դրա հետ մեկտեղ, չենք կասկածում, որ ոչ մի այլ երկիր այլեւս նման որոշում չի ընդունելու.
— դրանով նաեւ ծանր բարոյա-հոգեբանական հարված է հասցվելու Սփյուռքին, որի ինքնությունը, սուբյեկտիվ ցանկություններից անկախ, ողբերգական հանգամանքների բերմամբ, խարսխված է Ցեղասպանության վրա, թեեւ ես կնախընտրեի, որ այն խարսխված լիներ Հայոց պետականության հզորացման գաղափարի եւ համամարդկային արժեքների վրա։
Ո՛ր կողմից էլ հարցը դիտարկելու լինենք, ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը տված համաձայնությամբ, մի այնպիսի աններելի սխալ է գործել, որը թերեւս երբեւէ հնարավոր չլինի շտկել։ Ընդ որում, սխալն աններելի է ոչ միայն քաղաքական, այլեւ գործնական առումով։ Եթե պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման նպատակը հայ–թուրքական հաշտեցմանը նպաստելն է, ապա հազիվ-թե ծառայի այդ նպատակին, քանի որ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, այն վերածվելու է անվերջ բանավեճերի թատերաբեմի՝ ավելի եւս խորացնելով երկու ժողովուրդների հակասությունները։ Իսկ եթե հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման հարցում դրսեւորած զիջման դիմաց Հայաստանի դիվանագիտությունն ակնկալում է հասնել հայ–թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը, ապա այդ զիջումը միանգամայն անհարկի է, քանի որ սահմանի բացման հարցը կախված է ոչ թե դրանից, այլ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծումից։ Այսինքն՝ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծվեր, թե ոչ, միեւնույն է, Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորումից հետո կարգավորվելու էին նաեւ հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունները, եւ սահմանը բոլոր դեպքերում բացվելու էր։ Այնպես որ, եթե պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը սովորական առեւտրային գործարք էլ համարենք, ապա դա միանգամայն ձախորդ գործարք է կամ գործարք է ոչ թե «հանձնաժողով՝ սահմանի բացման դիմաց», այլ, լավագույն դեպքում, «հանձնաժողով՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմության ճանաչման դիմաց» բովանդակությամբ։
Ի տարբերություն մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի, որոնք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման առթիվ սկսել են մտահոգություններ արտահայտել հիմնականում հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների հրապարակումից հետո (31 օգոստ. 2009), Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այդ մասին ահազանգել է շատ ավելի վաղ ու բազմիցս։ Վերջին երկու տարվա ընթացքում միայն ես այդ հարցին հանգամանորեն անդրադարձել եմ իմ յոթ տարբեր ելույթներում, առաջին անգամ դեռեւս 2007թ. դեկտեմբերի 8-ին (տե՛ս նաեւ՝ 2008թ. սեպտ. 15; հոկտ. 17; դեկտ. 21; 2009թ. մայիս. 1, մայիս. 15, հունիս. 12)։ Այս փաստերը ես արձանագրում եմ ոչ թե ուրիշներին կշտամբելու նպատակով, այլ ցավով ու կրկին քաղաքական նկատառումներով։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե մնացյալ քաղաքական ուժերը ժամանակին արձագանքեին Կոնգրեսի հնչեցրած ահազանգերին եւ կենտրոնանային բացառապես տվյալ խնդրի վրա, նամանավանդ առանց այն պղտորելու պահանջատիրական հարցադրումներով, ապա թերեւս հնարավոր լիներ կասեցնել հայ–թուրքական արձանագրություններում պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման վերաբերյալ դրույթի ընդգրկումը։
Բացի պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի վերաբերյալ ունեցած սկզբունքային առարկությունից, Կոնգրեսն, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, մտավախություն էր արտահայտել նաեւ խորհրդարանների կողմից հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման պայմանի առթիվ։ Նման պայմանն ինքնին խնդիր չպիտի հարուցեր, եթե Թուրքիային հնարավորություն չտար վավերացման հարցը կապել Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման պահանջի հետ։ Որ այս մտավախությունն անհիմն չէ, հաստատվում է ինչպես թուրքական խորհրդարանում արձանագրությունների վավերացման առթիվ սկսված քննարկումների մթնոլորտով, այնպես էլ այդ երկրի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների անվերջ հայտարարություններով։ Այս ամենից հետո էլ պնդել, թե իբր հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը կապված չէ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծման հետ, պարզապես անհեթեթություն է։ Ավելին, այդ համառ պնդումները, որոնք անընդհատ հնչում են թե՛ Հայաստանի, թե՛ արեւմտյան երկրների դիվանագետների շուրթերից, ճիշտ հակառակն են ապացուցում՝ այն է, որ հայ–թուրքական կնճիռը եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը լուծվելու են փաթեթով։ Դա ես կանխատեսել էի դեռեւս 2008թ. հոկտեմբերի 17-ի իմ ելույթում, ավելացնելով նաեւ, որ «փորձ է արվելու այդ փաթեթում ընդգրկել նաեւ Ցեղասպանության ուսումնասիրության նպատակով հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբաններից կազմված հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման հարցը», ինչն այսօր արդեն իրականություն է։

----------


## murmushka

Քննարկված հարցերի առթիվ ավելի հստակեցնելու համար Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը, հարկ եմ համարում եւս մեկ անգամ շեշտել մեր կողմից բազմիցս ներկայացված հետեւյալ հիմնադրույթները.
— Մենք կողմ ենք թե՛ հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների, թե՛ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը, որը հիմնված պետք է լինի փոխզիջման եւ հավասարակշռվածության սկզբունքների վրա.
— Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, վճռականորեն դեմ ենք հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը, որը Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնելուց բացի, ոչ թե նպաստելու, այլ ընդհակառակը, խանգարելու է հայ–թուրքական հաշտեցմանը.
— Ղարաբաղի հարցում մեզ համար խնդրահարույց է կարգավորման որեւէ ծրագիր, որում հստակեցված չէ խաղաղապահ ուժերի տեղակայման պարագան, սահմանված չէ Լաչինի միջանցքի կարգավիճակը եւ ամրագրված չեն հանրաքվեի անցկացման պայմանները.
— Հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման բնագավառներում վտանգավոր զարգացումների կասեցման միակ միջոցը իշխանափոխությունն է, որի իրագործումը, սակայն, անհնար է, քանի դեռ այդ բանը չեն գիտակցել բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերը եւ չի հաղթահարվել հասարակության զգալի մասի անտարբերությունն ազգային հարցերի նկատմամբ.
— Քաղաքական ուժերի ջրբաժանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի հարցն է։ Ովքեր դա պահանջում են, իրական ընդդիմություն են, իսկ ովքեր չեն պահանջում՝ իշխանության կողմն են, որքան էլ ձեւացնեն, թե իսկապես մտահոգված են նշված անցանկալի զարգացումներով.
— Իշխանափոխության եւ Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման գործում մենք պատրաստ ենք համագործակցել ցանկացած, այդ թվում՝ ոչ գաղափարակից ուժի հետ, բացառությամբ արտաքին ուժերի։
Որքան ինձ հայտնի է, որեւէ այլ քաղաքական ուժ այսպիսի հստակ, իրատեսական եւ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի իրական շահերից բխող դիրքորոշում չի արտահայտել։ «Ոչ մի թիզ հող», «ոչ մի զիջում» կամ «ոչ մի հաշտեցում» կարգախոսները, որքան էլ հստակ թվացող, ինձ համար քաղաքական դիրքորոշում չեն եւ հղի են մեր ժողովրդին ազգային աղետի առջեւ կանգնեցնելու վտանգով։ Իսկ երբ այդ կարգախոսներն ուղեկցված չեն իշխանափոխության պահանջով, նրանք նաեւ կեղծ ու փարիսեցիական են։
* * *
Իսկ այժմ տեսնենք, թե ինչ իրադարձություններ են մեզ սպասում առաջիկայում։ Չնայած դժվար է հստակ գուշակություններ կատարել, բայց ինձ հավանական է թվում մոտավորապես հետեւյալ սցենարը.
— Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը ձգձգելու է արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը կամ դրանք վավերացնելու է որոշ վերապահումներով՝ ձգտելով այդ եղանակով խթանել Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության շուտափույթ կարգավորումը.
— Հայաստանի խորհրդարանը սպասողական դիրք է գրավելու եւ փորձելու է արձանագրությունների վավերացման խնդրին անդրադառնալ միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ դրանք կվավերացվեն Թուրքիայի կողմից.
— Այս փակուղային վիճակից դուրս գալու գլխավոր խոչընդոտը համարելով Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը, միջազգային հանրությունը ջանալու է արագացնել վերջինիս հանգուցալուծումը, ինչը բացահայտորեն համընկնում է Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշմանը.
— Սերժ Սարգսյանը, մատնանշելով հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման առիթով Հայաստանում եւ Սփյուռքում ծագած սուր հակազդեցությունը, միջնորդներից խնդրելու է որոշ դադար տալ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ իր համար դժվար կլինի կարճատեւ ժամանակամիջոցում դիմակայել եւս մի այդպիսի հակազդեցության.
— Ըմբռնումով մոտենալով Սարգսյանի պատճառաբանությանը՝ միջազգային հանրությունը, սակայն, նրա թուլությունից օգտվելու պահը չկորցնելու համար, մերժելու է այդ խնդրանքը եւ, ընդհակառակը, Ղարաբաղի հարցում ավելի եւս մեծացնելու է ճնշումները Հայաստանի վրա.
— Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, շահագրգիռ ուժերը Հայաստանին հորդորելու են նաեւ առաջինը վավերացնել հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունները՝ այն հիմնավորմամբ, որ դրանից հետո Թուրքիայի համար հեշտ չի լինի ձգձգել վավերացման գործընթացը.
— Իրերի տրամաբանությամբ՝ մոտակա ամիսներին զարգացումներն ընթանալու են ոչ այնքան հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների, որքան Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման ուղղությամբ, որովհետեւ, վերջին հաշվով, հայ–թուրքական հաշտեցման հիմնապայմանը ոչ իսկ Ցեղասպանության կնճիռն է, այլ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հանգուցալուծումը։
Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, իրավիճակը չափազանց նուրբ է եւ զգայուն, ինչը մեծ պատասխանատվություն է պահանջում թե՛ իշխանություններից, թե՛ ընդդիմությունից, որոնք հավասարապես կանգնած են բարդագույն խնդիրների առջեւ։ Բարդությունը մի կողմից՝ կայանում է նրանում, որ ներքաղաքական հակասությունները չխանգարեն հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացներին, մյուս կողմից՝ որ այդ գործընթացները զերծ մնան հայության համար վտանգավոր ու անցանկալի զարգացումներից։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մշտապես առաջնորդվել եւ այսուհետեւ եւս առաջնորդվելու է պատասխանատվության այս գիտակցությամբ՝ խուսափելով թե՛ անխոհեմ գործողություններից, թե՛ քաղաքական մաքսիմալիզմից, եւ հաշվի առնելով, առաջին հերթին, պետական շահը։ Դժբախտաբար, նույնը չի կարելի ասել իշխանությունների մասին, որոնք համառորեն չեն ուզում օգտագործել ներքաղաքական խնդիրների լուծման եւ ազգային համերաշխության կայացման միջոցով Հայաստանի դիրքերն ամրացնելու եւ արտաքին մարտահրավերները դիմագրավելու ամենաթանկ ռեսուրսը։
Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է հետեւյալ առեղծվածը։ Քանի կասկած չկա, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցերում անհարկի զիջումների է գնում՝ օտարներից լեգիտիմություն ստանալու նպատակով, ապա ի՞նչն է նրան խանգարում, այդչափ նվաստանալու փոխարեն, ցանկալի այդ լեգիտիմությունը խնդրել սեփական ժողովրդից եւ ստիպված չլինել այդպիսի զիջումներ կատարելու։ XVII դարում Թուրքիայում կար մի փառամոլ եւ իշխանատենչ հոգեւորական, Եղիազար Այնթապցի անունով, որը կաշառքի ու խարդավանքների միջոցով հաջողացրել էր հռչակվել թրքահայության կաթողիկոս, ահավոր վտանգի տակ դնելով Հայոց եկեղեցու եւ հայ ժողովրդի միասնությունը։ Այնժամ Էջմիածնի միաբանները ժողով են գումարում, եւ դիմելով նրան ասում. «Եղբայր, կաթողիկոս ես ուզում լինել, արի դարձիր Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս, միայն թե ազգի գլխին փորձանք մի՛ բեր ու մի՛ պառակտիր մեր եկեղեցին»։ Եղիազարը համաձայնում է, տասը տարի (1681–1691 թթ.) հանգիստ գահակալում Մայր աթոռ սուրբ Էջմիածնում, եւ այդպիսով կանխվում է Հայոց եկեղեցուն սպառնացող աղետը։ Հայ ժողովրդի ողջ պատմության մեջ ազգային մտածողության ավելի լայնախոհ ու իմաստուն դրսեւորում, քան էջմիածնական միաբանների այս որոշումն է, ինձ հայտնի չէ։ Ինչո՞ւ է Սերժ Սարգսյանին թվում, թե հայ ժողովուրդն ընդունակ չէ, հանուն ազգային նպատակների, եւս մեկ անգամ նման լայնախոհություն եւ իմաստնություն դրսեւորելու։

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
13.11.2009

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների առիթով ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության մի քանի ներկայացուցիչների ղեկավարությամբ բողոքի ակցիա է տեղի ունեցել Սահմանադրական դատարանի մոտ։

Ակցիայի մասնակիցները պահանջել են ընթացք չտալ այդ փաստաթղթերի վավերացման գործընթացին։ Նրանք նաեւ դատապարտել են Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյանի կեցվածքը՝ նրա կանխակալ վերաբերմուքն այդ արձանագրություններին եւ փաստորեն դրանց քարոզչությամբ զբաղվելը եւ պահանջել նրա հրաժարականը։ Բողոքի խաղաղ միջոցառումը հանդիպել է ոստիկանության դիմադրությանը։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է ցուցարարների նկատմամբ ոստիկանության հերթական ապօրինությունները, ինչով նրանք շարունակում են ցուցադրել վարչախմբի վախը քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքների իրացումից:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*Մամլո հաղորդագրություն*

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդունեց Հայաստանում Մեծ Բրիտանիայի դեսպան Չարլզ Լոնսդեյլին:

Հանդիպմանը քննարկվեցին Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ հարաբերությունների ներկա փուլը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման ընթացքը, Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության վիճակն ու քաղբանտարկյալների խնդրին առնչվող հարցեր:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցեցին Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ու Ավետիս Ավագյանը:

----------

Rammer (16.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Բացվեց Կոնգրեսի գրասենյակ*




> Բացվեց Կոնգրեսի գրասենյակ
> 
> Չարենցավան քաղաքում այսօր բացվեց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի գրասենյակը: Բացմանը մասնակցելու նպատակով Չարենցավանում էին ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչներ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը եւ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը:
> 
> ՀԱԿ նորաբաց գրասենյակի մոտ հյուրերին դիմավորեցին Կոնգրեսի մոտ 30 ակտիվիստներ, որոնց մեծ մասը ՀԺԿ, ՀՀՇ եւ «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչներ էին:
> 
> Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը եւ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը նախ ներկայացրին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը ներկայիս գործընթացների վերաբերյալ, հետո պատասխանեցին ներկաների հարցերին:
> 
> Ներկաներին հիմնականում հետաքրքրում էր, թե որն է պատճառը, որ Կոնգրեսը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման ընթացքում պահպանեց լռություն. ինչու չանցկացվեց հանրահավաք:
> ...

----------

Kuk (04.12.2009), murmushka (17.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Հայտարարություն*

Վերջին շրջանում հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման շուրջ աղմկոտ քննարկումները կարծես ստվերեցին Հայաստանի ներքին եւ արտաքին քաղաքական այլ խնդիրները։ Որքան էլ բախտորոշ եւ պատմական նշանակություն ունենա Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը, որքան էլ բնական էր, որ այն դարձավ աշխույժ բանավեճերի եւ քաղաքական ուժերի նոր դիրքավորման առիթ, չպետք է թույլ տալ, որ քաղաքական բանավեճը կենտրոնանա բացառապես այդ խնդրի վրա՝ ուշադրությունից դուրս թողնելով, նույնքան, գուցե եւ ավելի կարեւոր ու տարողունակ խնդիրներ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, նրա առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հստակ գնահատականներ տվեցին հայ-թուրքական կարգավորման գործընթացին եւ դրա հետեւանքով առաջացած արտաքին եւ ներքաղաքական զարգացումներին, հիմնավորելով, որ արտաքին քաղաքականության բնագավառում արձանագրված ձախողումները եւ անհարկի զիջումները հետեւանք են Հայաստանում առաջացած խորը տնտեսական եւ քաղաքական ճգնաժամի՝ ինչը արդյունք է կեղծված նախագահական ընտրությունների, իշխանությունների ոչ լեգիտիմության, մարտիմեկյան սպանդի։

Քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը, հավաքների եւ խոսքի ազատության ոտնահարումները, շարունակվող ոստիկանական բռնաճնշումների բնույթը եւ այլն վկայություն են այն բանի, որ վարչախումբն ի դեմս սեփական ժողովրդի տեսնում է իր ամենաոխերիմ թշնամուն եւ պատերազմ է հայտարարել նրա դեմ։ Դրանով իշխանությունն ապացուցում է, որ իր բնույթով ունակ չէ երկիրը կառավարել օրինական ու ժողովրդավարական մեխանիզմներով։

Մարդու իրավունքների ու ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների համատարած խախտումները, ապօրինի մենաշնորհային-օլիգարխիկ համակարգի միջոցով ժողովրդի օր-օրի ահագնացող մոլագար կողոպուտը անիմաստ են դարձնում այս իշխանության պայմաններում որեւէ բարեփոխման սպասելիք եւ սպառնում են երկրի անվտանգությանն ու պետականության գոյությանը։

Երկրում օրինականության ապահովմանը, ժողովրդի կենսական շահերի ու ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների ապահովմանը, սոցիալական վիճակի թեթեւացմանն ուղղված համակարգված քայլեր չանելու դեպքում առկա ճգնաժամը ծավալելու է համատարած դժգոհությունը եւ սպառնալու է վերաճել համաժողովրդական ընդվզման։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, առաջնորդվելով պետականության ու ժողովրդի առջեւ իր քաղաքական պատասխանատվության գիտակցումով, շարունակելու է հետեւողական ու վճռական պայքարը իր առջեւ դրած հիմնական ու տարողունակ խնդրի՝ սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման եւ լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձեւավորման համար՝ ինչից ածանցվում են մյուս բոլոր՝ արտաքին եւ ներքաղաքական խնդիրները ու դրանց լուծումը՝ անկախ իրենց հնչեղությունից։ Ու դրան էլ հարմարեցնելու է իր պայքարի մարտավարությունը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

murmushka (17.11.2009), Rammer (18.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Մամլո հաղորդագրություն*

Նոյեմբերի 20-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդունեց Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի մոնիտորինգի Ագոյի խմբի ներկայացուցիչներին։ Պատվիրակությանը ղեկավարում է ԵԽ-ում Ռումինիայի դեսպան Ստելիան Ստոյանը, հաղորդում է Կոնգրեսի մամուլի ծառայությունը։

Զրուցակիցները քննարկեցին Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև հարաբերությունների ներկա փուլը և Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման շուրջ վերջին զարգացումները։

ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահը ԵԽ դեսպանների ուշադրությունը հրավիրեց Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության վիճակի, ԵԽ անդամակցելուց առաջ Հայաստանի կողմից ստանձնած պարտավորությունների կատարման` մասնավորապես քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, խոսքի, լրատվամիջոցների ազատության, ԵԽԽՎ-ի վերջին բանաձևերի իրականացման գործընթացի վրա։ Քննարկվեցին Հայաստանում կոռուպցիայի տարածման, դրա հաղթահարման ուղիները, Հայաստանում տնտեսական համակարգի և ճգնաժամի նախադեպը չունեցող խորության պատճառները։

Հանդիպմանը մանսակցեցին Լևոն Զուրաբյանը և Ավետիս Ավագյանը։

----------


## Norton

*Մամլո հաղորդագրություն*

Այսօր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Լիտվիայի ԱԳ նախարար Վիգուադաս Ուշացկասի հետ, ով նաև ներկայացնում է ԵՄ նախագահությունը: Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել է նաև Հայաստանում Լիտվիայի դեսպան Ապուոկասը:Հանդիպմանը քննարկվել են Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության խնդիրները, քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման հետ կապված հարցեր:

Կողմերը անդրադարձել են նաև հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին և Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցերին: Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են ՀԱԿ անդամներ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը և Ավետիս Ավագյանը:

----------


## Norton

*Հայտարարություն*
Մենք մոլորություն չունենք մտածելու, թե Հայաստանում արդարադատությունն սկսել է աշխատել: Կասկած չունենք, որ իշխանությունը հաջորդ փուլերում ամեն ինչ անելու է, փորձելու է դիմել այլ ապօրինությունների` կանխելու համար Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի գրանցումը կամ հաղթանակը թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում: Տվյալ դեպքում վարչախումբը տեղի է տվել Կոնգրեսի ղեկավարության եւ հարցի պատասխանատուների գրագետ, ծավալուն ու բազմակողմանի աշխատանքի, մասնագետ իրավաբանների ճշգրիտ մարտավարության, միջազգային հանրության, ինչպես նաեւ հասարակական բուռն աջակցության առջեւ: Մենք շարունակելու ենք այս խնդիրը պահել ուշադրության կենտրոնում եւ, մոբիլիզացնելով հասարակության ուժերը, ապահովելով դրա հնչեղությունը միջազգային ասպարեզում, հաղթահարելու ենք նմանօրինակ հնարավոր մյուս խոչընդոտները:

Մենք ստիպելու ենք իշխանություններին վերադառնալ օրենքի դաշտ եւ ընդունել պայքարի քաղաքական մեթոդները եւ համակերպվել ժողովրդի անմիջական մասնակցությանը սահմանադրական ժողովրդավարական գործընթացներին: Նրանք պետք է գիտակցեն, որ հակառակ դեպքում ճանապարհ են բացում անկանխատեսելի ծայրահեղականության համար, ինչի առաջին թիրախն իրենք են լինելու, բայց նաեւ անդառնալի կորուստներ են կրելու երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կոչ է անում իր բոլոր համախոհներին` ամենաակտիվ ձեւով լծվել թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հաղթանակի ապահովման գործին, ինչը միայն անձի հաղթանակ չի լինի, այլ, թերեւս, իրավիճակի շատ կարեւոր փոփոխության սկիզբ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Աբելյան (21.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Կոչ*

*Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ.*
2009թ. Դեկտեմբերի 10-ին ողջ աշխարհը նշելու է Մարդու իրավունքների օրը:
Ի հեճուկս Հայաստանի առջև օրեցօր ծառացող մարտահրավերների, մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվող կազմակերպությունների ու անհատների բազմաթիվ ահազանգերի և ձևավորված հասարակական կարծիքի, Հայաստանում իշխանությունը զավթած հանցախումբը ոչինչ չի ձեռնարկում մեր երկիրը ժողովրդավարական ուղի վերադարձնելու ու մարդու իրավունքները հարգելու ուղղությամբ:
Ըստ ամենայնի, այս օրն էլ բանտում են դիմավորելու հանուն Հայաստանի ազատության ու ժողովրդավարացման պայքարի ելած մեր տասնյակ քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերները:
Ըստ ամենայնի, այս օրն էլ ստիպաված ենք լինելու արձանագրելու, որ մեր երազած Անկախ Հայաստանը, մեր իսկ թողտվությամբ, մի խումբ հանցագործներ վերածել են բանտի` ուր մենք զրկված ենք արդար դատավարության, ընտրելու ու ընտրվելու, ազատ լրատվություն ստանալու և տարածելու, համոզմունքներ ունենալու և դրանք պաշտպանելու իրավունքներից:
Ակնհայտ է որ առանց պայքարի մեզանից խլված իրավունքները չեն վերադարձվելու և, եթե չենք ուզում որ մեր զավակներն էլ ապրեն բանտում, պիտի պայքարենք հիմա, պայքարենք անընդհատ:
Կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանի բոլոր ազատ քաղաքացիներին դեկտեմբերի 10-ին մասնակցել ի պաշտպանություն մարդու իրավունքների կազմակերպվող երթին եւ միասնաբար ոչ ասել անարդարությանն ու ապօրինությանը:
Մեր առաջնահերթ պահանջներն են` ՀՀ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների անհապաղ ազատ արձակելը և 2008թ. Մարտի 1-ի խաղաղ ցուցարարների սպանդի կազմակերպիչներին պատժելը:
*
ՀՀ քաղբանտարկյալների և հալածյալների 
պաշտպանության կոմիտե*
Երթուղի` Սարյանի արձան - Հյուսիսային պող. - Վ.Սարգսյան փ. - Մյասնիկյանի արձան - ՄԱԿ-ի գրասենյակ - Կառավարություն - Հյուսիսային պող. - Սարյանի արձան

----------

Kuk (30.11.2009), murmushka (30.11.2009), Rammer (01.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մամլո հաղդորագրություն*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի և ԱՄՆ Պետքարտուղարության ներկայացուցիչների հանդիպման վերաբերյալ
Ս.թ. դեկտեմբերի 1-ին տեղի ունեցավ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդիպումը ԱՄՆ Պետքարտուղարության Կովկասի եւ տարածաշրջանային հակամարտությունների տնօրեն Իթան Գոլդրիչի հետ: Վերջինիս ուղեկցում էր Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպան Մարի Յովանովիչը:

Զրուցակիցները քննարկեցին Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորմանը հարցերը ևւ Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի միջև հարաբերությունների ներկա փուլի զարգացումները:

Տեղի ունեցավ մտքերի փոխանակում Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության զարգացման, այդ թվում քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանում տնտեսական ճգնաժամի խորության ու կոռուպցիայի պատճառների և դրա հաղթահարման հարցերի շուրջ:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցեցին Լևոն Զուրաբյանը և Ավետիս Ավագյանը:

----------


## Rammer

ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ

Հինգ նախարարների (ներառյալ ՀՀ արտգործնախարարի) դեկտեմբերի 1-ի համատեղ հայտարարությամբ, իսկ այնուհետեւ Աթենքում կայացած ԵԱՀԿ-ի նախարարական խորհրդի 56 երկրների կողմից որպես պաշտոնական փաստաթուղթ հանդիսացող հայտարարությամբ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ստորագրել է մի փաստաթղթի տակ, որում հանձն է առել արագորեն հասնել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի կարգավորման հիմնական սկզբունքների շուրջ համաձայնության, որը հիմնված կլինի Հելսինկիի Վերջնական փաստաթղթի երեք սկզբունքի վրա՝

ուժի կամ ուժի սպառնալիքի չօգտագործում,
տարածքային ամբողջականություն,
ժողովուրդների իրավահավասարություն ու ինքնորոշում:

Այսպիսով, Հայաստանն առաջին անգամ պաշտոնապես իր համաձայնությունն է տալիս, որ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը կարգավորվի Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության շրջանակներում: Տվյալ դեպքում Ժողովուրդների ինքնորոշման իրավունքի ներառումը կարգավորման սկզբունքների մեջ որեւէ կերպ չի մեղմում կամ փոխհատուցում Հայաստանի կողմից արձանագրված նահանջը: Տարածքային ամբողջականության եւ ժողովուրդների ինքնորոշման սկզբունքների միաժամանակյա կիրառումը նշանակում է, որ ինչքան էլ բարձր ինքնակառավարման կարգավիճակ ընտրվի Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար, այն միեւնույն է՝ իրագործվելու է Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության սահմաններում, այսինքն՝ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի մաս է կազմելու: Այսպիսով, Հայաստանը համաձայնել է Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի մի կարգավորման, որով փակվում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության՝ երբեւէ  միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված անկախ երկիր դառնալու որեւէ հեռանկար:

Նման զարգացումը հետեւողականորեն կասեցվում էր 1992 թվականից ի վեր, երբ Հայաստանը, դառնալով ԵԱՀԿ անդամ, մշտապես օգտագործել է վետոյի իրավունքը եւ դրա կիրառման հնարավորությունը՝ միջազգային փաստաթղթերում թույլ չտալու համար որեւէ արտահայտություն կամ դրույթ, ինչը կենթադրեր Ղարաբաղի խնդրի կարգավորումը Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության հիման վրա: 1996 թվականին, երբ ԵԱՀԿ Լիսաբոնի գագաթնաժողովում փորձ արվեց Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը սահմանափակել Ադրբեջանի կազմում իրագործելու դրույթով, Հայաստանի Նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վետո կիրառեց այդ դրույթի վրա՝ հակառակ միջազգային աննախադեպ ճնշումների եւ ԵԱՀԿ բոլոր մյուս երկրների դիրքորոշմանը: Նույն պայմաններում այդ հնարավորությունն ուներ նաեւ այս իշխանությունը, որն այդ իրավունքից չօգտվեց: Զիջողական այս կեցվածքի միակ բացատրությունը Հայաստանի ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունների խոցելիությունն է, ինչը նրանք փորձում են փոխհատուցել միջազգային հանրության հետ Ղարաբաղի հարցում անհարկի զիջումների գնով կնքվող գործարքներով: Նման քաղաքականության հիմքը դրվել է դեռ 1999թ. Ռ. Քոչարյանի կողմից, որը ստորագրելով Ստամբուլի խարտիան՝ Հայաստանի համաձայնությունը տվեց տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքի հիման վրա հակամարտությունների կարգավորման ընդհանրական դրույթին: Իսկ Աթենքում, ահա, դա, առաջին անգամ, մասնավորացվեց Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության համար:

Վտանգավոր այս զարգացումների մասին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բազմիցս զգուշացրել է երկու տարի շարունակ՝ որպես դրանից խուսափելու միակ տարբերակ համարելով երկրում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը եւ իշխող վարչախմբի հեռացումը: Ակնհայտ է, որ վարչախմբի գոյության ամեն օրը Հայաստանին ներքաշում է հայ ժողովրդի շահերից չբխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների տակ, ուստիեւ նրա օր առաջ հեռացումը դառնում է առավել հրատապ: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը շարունակելու է իր հետեւողական պայքարը երկրում լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձեւավորման համար, որն ընդունակ կլինի ներկայացնել հայ ժողովրդի շահերը միջազգային ասպարեզում եւ խուսափելու նորանոր կորուստներից:

----------

Chuk (04.12.2009), Gayl (05.12.2009), Kuk (04.12.2009), Norton (04.12.2009), Հայկօ (08.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մամլո հաղդորագրություն*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի և Հայաստանում Գերմանիայի նորանշանակ դեսպանի հանդիպման մասին
Ս.թ. դեկտեմբերի 4-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպեց Հայաստանում Գերմանիայի նորանշանակ դեսպան Հանս-Յոխեն Շմիդթի հետ:

Զրուցակիցները քննարկեցին Հայաստանի արտաքին և ներքին քաղաքական խնդիրները` մասնավորապես Հայաստանում ժողովրդավրության և քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման հարցերը:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցեցին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի անդամներ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը և Ավետիս Ավագյանը:

----------

Gayl (05.12.2009), Rammer (05.12.2009), Ծով (05.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
07.12.2009

Այսօր Կենտրոնի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը մերժել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, որպես ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավորության թեկնածու կալանքից ազատելու և հավասար պայմաններում ընտրարշավին մասնակցելու հնարավորություն տալու միջնորդությունը:

Ըստ Մարդու իրավուքների հռչակագրի և ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 3-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մասի`  «Պետությունը սահմանափակված է մարդու և քաղաքացու հիմնական իրավունքներով և ազատություններով որպես անմիջականորեն գործող իրավունք»: Ի լրումն սահմանադրական այս նորմի, ՀՀ Ընտրական օրենսգիրքն իր հերթին սահմանում է, որ պետությունն ապահովում է քաղաքացիների նախընտրական քարոզչության ազատ իրականացումը: Նույն օրենսգիրքը առաջադրված և գրանցված պատգամավորության թեկնածուին կալանքի ձևով ազատազրկումը նախատեսում է միմիայն Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնությամբ:

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ս.թ. դեկտեմբերի 5-ին գրանցվել է որպես ԱԺ պատգամավորության թեկնածու` կարգավիճակ, որը նրան թույլ է տալիս լիապես օգտվել Սահմանադրությամբ և օրենքով սահմանված իր իրավունքներից: Այսինքն` իշխանությունը, առանց ԿԸՀ-ի համաձայնության դատարանի մերժման այս որոշմամբ կոպտորեն ոտնահարում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքը: Տվյալ դեպքում որևէ այլ մեկնաբանություն մտացածին է ու բռնազբոս: Այսպիսով, պաշտոնական ընտրարշավի հենց առաջին օրը իշխանությունն սկսում է ՀՀ ԱԺ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի նկատմամբ աղաղակող ապօրինությամբ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

murmushka (08.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսպիսով, պաշտոնական ընտրարշավի հենց առաջին օրը իշխանությունն սկսում է ՀՀ ԱԺ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի նկատմամբ աղաղակող ապօրինությամբ:


Ամոթ էլ չեն անում: Բա կարելի ա սենց օրենք ու սահմանադրությունը ոտնահարել: Ես սենց բան չէի տեսել:

----------

Elmo (08.12.2009), Mephistopheles (08.12.2009), murmushka (08.12.2009), REAL_ist (08.12.2009), Աբելյան (08.12.2009), Ձայնալար (08.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամոթ էլ չեն անում: Բա կարելի ա սենց օրենք ու սահմանադրությունը ոտնահարել: Ես սենց բան չէի տեսել:


Հեգնանքդ հասկանալի ու անտեղի ա:
Շատ ենք տեսել, բայց ցավոք դեռ էլի ենք շատ տեսնելու, քանի դեռ հասարակության գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը այսպիսի բաները լուռ հանդուրժում ա, կամ էլ սահմանափակվում ա ասելով «հա էլ էս ա եղել», կամ էլ ասում ա «ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի», կամ էլ լուռ նստած սպասում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը վիճակը կփոխի ու դրա համար իր լուման չի ներդնում: Բայց սա թեմայի քննարկումից դուրս ա: Թեման նախատեսված ա ՀԱԿ քայլերն ու հայտարարությունները ներկայացնելու, նրա գործունեության դինամիկան ներկայացնելու համար, իսկ սույն թեմայի արծարծումը կարելի է անել այլ թեմաներում: Պահանջում եմ այս թեմայում նման զեղումներից զերծ մնալ:

----------


## Chuk

*Մամլո հաղորդագրություն*08.12.2009թ.

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Մարդու իրավունքների հարցով Հայաստան-ԵՄ երկխոսության առաքելության հետ` ԵՄ նախագահող Շվեդիայի Մարդու իրավունքների հարցերով դեսպան Յան Աքսել Նորդլանդերի, ՀՀ-ում Շվեդիայի դեսպան Հանս Գուննար Ադենի, Եվրոպական հանձնաժողովի Արտաքին հարցերի տնօրինության Մարդու իրավունքների ստորաբաժանման տնօրեն Ռոլֆ Տիմանսի, ԵՄ արտաքին հարաբերությունների հարցերով գերագույն հանձնակատար Խ. Սոլանայի` մարդու իրավունքների գծով անձնական ներկայացուցիչ Ռիինա Կիոնկայի, Իսպանիայի Մարդու իրավունքների հարցերով դեսպան Սիլվիա Էսկոբարի և ՀՀ-ում ԵՄ պատվիրակության ղեկավար Ռաուլ դե Լուցենբերգերի մասնակցությամբ:

Հանդիպմանը մանրամասն անդրադարձ է եղել Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների վիճակին: Քննարկվել են Հայաստանում ներքաղաքական զարգացումները, ժողովրդավարության զարգացման ուղղությամբ առկա խոչընդոտները, նախագահական և Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում տեղի ունեցած խախտումները: Հատուկ ուշադրություն է դարձվել Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական իրադարձությունների ուսումնասիրող խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի և փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությանը, տաս սպանությունների բացահայտման գործում առաջընթացի բացակայությանը: ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը նշել է, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը խոչընդոտ է երկրի բնականոն զարգացման, առկա մարտահրավերներին դիմագրավելու համար:

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նաեւ ներկայացրել է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության առանցքային խնդիրների վերաբերյալ:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի անդամներ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը եւ Վրադիմիր Կարապետյանը:

----------

Rammer (09.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեգնանքդ հասկանալի ու անտեղի ա:
> Շատ ենք տեսել, բայց ցավոք դեռ էլի ենք շատ տեսնելու, քանի դեռ հասարակության գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը այսպիսի բաները լուռ հանդուրժում ա, կամ էլ սահմանափակվում ա ասելով «հա էլ էս ա եղել», կամ էլ ասում ա «ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի», կամ էլ լուռ նստած սպասում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը վիճակը կփոխի ու դրա համար իր լուման չի ներդնում: Բայց սա թեմայի քննարկումից դուրս ա: Թեման նախատեսված ա ՀԱԿ քայլերն ու հայտարարությունները ներկայացնելու, նրա գործունեության դինամիկան ներկայացնելու համար, իսկ սույն թեմայի արծարծումը կարելի է անել այլ թեմաներում: Պահանջում եմ այս թեմայում նման զեղումներից զերծ մնալ:


Չուկ ջան, թեմայի անունը ոնց որ "ՀԱԿ, ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն" - ա, այլ ոչ թե "ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններն առանց քննարկման"; Հիմա ես էլ, որպես քաղաքացի ուզում եմ ալտերնատիվ կառավարության գործունեությունը քննարկեմ: 

Քննարկում - կարծում եմ, որ նույն բանի մասին նույն տոնով անըդհատ հայտարարություններ անելը, իմա "... իշխանությունները նորից ցույց տվեցին իրենց դեմքը, նորից ոտնահարեցին սահմանադրությունը, նորից կոպտորեն ոտնահարեցին օրենքը և մարդու իրավուքները .... " ամբողջ գործընթացը, իմ` քաղաքացուս համար դարձնում են սովորական, առօրյայի անբաժանելի մաս; Բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք որ իշխանությունները հակասահմանդրական են, ու բնականաբար թքած ունեն սահմանադրության ու օրենքների վրա: Հետևապես դրա մասին անըդհատ հայտարարությունների ձևով մեզ հիշեցնելը, ոչ մի կերպ հասարակության լուռ նստած մասին հանկարծ ակտիվ գործողություններով տոգորված քաղաքացիական հասարակություն չի դարձնում: Ընդհակառալը, մարդկանց համար դա դարձել է սովորական գործընթաց - իշխանությունները խախտում են, ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարում է: 
Հիմա, ես ՀԱԿ այընտրանքային կառավարությունից խնդրում եմ, այընտրանքային մոտեցում: Լուռ քաղաքացի եմ, բայց ունեմ քաղաքական ուժ, որը իրեն այլընտրանքային կառավարություն է համարում, չէ? Իրավուն ունեմ այլընտրանքային  կառավարության գործունեության շուրջ այլընտրանքային քննարկում կազմակերպել, թե չէ ?

Հիմա, եթե էս հայտարությունները տենց լուրջ ազդեցություն են ունենում, վաղվա երթին պիտի լիքը-լիքը մարդ լինի: Մեկը ես, որպես քաղաքացի գնալու եմ երթին, որ բողոքի ձայն բարձրացնեմ, գլխաքանակ ապահովեմ, ու քչից շատից ցույց տամ, որ ընդդիմության հետևը լիքը մարդ կա, որ ՀԱԿ հայտարարություններից եզրակացրել ա, որ իրոք Հայաստանում օրենքները ոտնահարվում են (հավատս չի գալիս);  Տենանք ինչ ա դուրս գալու ?

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, հաջորդ նման գրառումն անձամբ եմ տուգանելու ու ջնջեմ, ու թեև աշխատում եմ այս բաժնի ղեկավարմանը չխառնվեմ, բայց սա համարիր որպես ադմինիստրատիվ զգուշացում:

Խնդիրը հետևյալն է, բացի թեմայի վերնագրից թեման ունի նաև պահանջ, ֆորմատ, որը ձևակերպված է առաջին գրառման մեջ, մեջբերում եմ.



> Այս թեմայում կդրվեն նյութեր, որոնք հստակ ցույց են տալիս, որ կոնգրեսն ունի խիստ պետական մտածողություն և որ կոնգրեսի մաս կազմող ուժերը պատրաստ են իրենց ձեռքը վերցնել երկրի կառավարումը, նրանք ունեն պետության շահերից բխող լուծումներ՝ յուրատիպ և խիստ հետաքրքիր լուծումներ:


Ինչպես տեսնում ես սահմանված չի քննարկում: Ոմանք կհակաճառեն, որ ֆորումը քննարկումների համար է, անշուշտ, սակայն յուրաքանչյուր թեմա կարող է ունենալ սեփական կարգը ու մասնավորապես սա նախատեսված է ընդամենը որպես արխիվ ֆիքսելու, ժամանակագրությունը հստակ ցուցանելու ու մարդկանց ՀԱԿ գործունեության մասին տեղեկացնելու, այլ ոչ թե քննարկումների համար:

Ու որպեսզի հերթական մերկապարանոց մեղադրանքները չհնչեն, որ ես իբր խոսքի ազատություն եմ ոտնահարում, չեմ թույլատրում ՀԱԿ-ին քննադատել և այլն, նշեմ, որ ցանկացած քննադատություն ՀԱԿ-ի հասցեին կարող է հնչել ու հնչում է տարբեր թեմաներում, ավելին, ինքս կողմ կլինեմ, եթե դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը բացի ՀԱԿ-ին նվիրված այլ ֆորմատով թեմա, որտեղ ԿՔՆՆԱՐԿՎԻ ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը, այդ թվում՝ կքնադատվի, հեգնանքով կխոսվեն հայտարարությունների մասին և այլն: Ինքս ուրախությամբ կմասնակցեմ քննարկումներին ու մասնավորապես կբացատրեմ, թե ինչ նշանակություն ունեն այս հայտարարությունները նաև Հայաստանի պատմության, նաև ապագան կառուցելու, նաև անընդհատ խախտումների մասին իրազեկման ու այնքան կրկնելու համար, որ վերջապես ոմանց մոտ տեղ հասնի:

Իսկ այս թեման, կրկնում եմ, քննարկումների համար չի, այդ մասին բազում անգամներ ասվել է հենց այս թեմայում և ես վստահ եմ, որ դու դրանք տեսել ես: Հաջորդող՝ այս թեմայում այս ոգով գրառումները տուգանելու ու ջնջելու եմ, այլ թեմաներում, այդ թվում առանձին հատկացված թեմայում գոյությունը՝ ողջունելու:

հ.գ. Այս սահմանափակումը թեմայում սահմանում եմ, որպեսզի ծավալվող երկար ու բարակ վեճերի, բանավեճերի, ու բազում զրուցարանային գրառումների մեջ չկորեն ՀԱԿ գործունեությանը վերաբերվող կոնկրետ նյութերը:

----------

Տրիբուն (09.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
ՍԴՀԿ զարգացումների վերաբերյալ
17.12.2009թ.

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը ցավով արձանագրում է, որ Սոցիալ-դեմոկրատ հնչակյան կուսակցության ներսում առաջացել են կուսակցության միասնականությունը վտանգող խնդիրներ: Կոնգրեսի համար ընդունելի չէ ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը և կուսակցության կանոնադրությանը հակասող որևէ զարգացում:

Հույս ենք հայտնում, որ հնարավոր է սկիզբ տալ մի այնպիսի գործընթացի, որի շնորհիվ կվերականգնվի կուսակցության համախմբվածությունը և կգտնվի ընդունելի լուծում, որը կտեղավորվի օրենքների և կանոնադրական պահանջների շրջանակում: Իսկ մինչ այդպիսի լուծումը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը շարունակելու է որպես իր գործընկեր պաշտոնապես ճանաչել Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանի ղեկավարած Սոցիալ-դեմոկրատ հնչակյան կուսակցությունը: Վերջինս կշարունակի հանդիսանալ Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի անդամ, իսկ Կոնգրեսի կուսակցությունների քաղաքական խորհրդում ՍԴՀԿ-ն կշարունակի ներկայացնել Արարատ Մկրտչյանը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
22.12.2009թ.

Ավարտին մոտեցող 2009 տնտեսական տարին` ամենածանրն է նորագույն ժամանակաշրջանում` իր աննախադեպ տնտեսական անկմամբ, աղքատության աճի տեմպերով, ինչը պայմանավորված է ոչ այնքան համընդհանուր տնտեսական ճգնաժամով, որքան այդ պայմաններում սեփական ժողովրդին ավելի հիմնավոր կողոպտելու վարչախմբի մոլուցքով: Տարեմուտին այդ մոլուցքը դրսեւորվեց առավելագույն չափով: Տարվա գեթ մեկ օրն արժանապատիվ անցկացնելու նպատակով սովորական մարդկանց ծրագիրը բախվեց դաժան մի աճպարարության: Վերջին շաբաթներին կենտրոնական բանկն արժութային շուկայում իրականացրեց հսկայական ներարկումներ` արտաքին պահուստներից վատնելով 150 մլն դոլար եւ դրանով զսպեց դրամի բնական արժեզրկումը: Ապա, վերջին օրերին, այն բանից հետո, երբ ամանորյա ծախսերի համար սկսեցին շրջանառության մեջ մտնել բնակչության խնայած միջոցները, ընդամենը մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում, արդեն իսկ դոլարով հագեցած շուկայում, դրամն արժևորվեց ավելի քան 15 դրամով: Այսինքն, իշխանությունն արեց ամեն ինչ` ապահովելու համար ներկրող օլիգարխների համար էժան արտարժույթ ձեռք բերելու հնարավորությունը` մի դեպքում պետական պահուստների, մյուս դեպքում` բնակչության խնայողությունների կողոպուտի հաշվին` այդ ամենը որպես ամանորյա նվեր մատուցելով հասարակությանը:

Բազմաթիվ անգամ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը զգուշացրել է իշխանություններին` զերծ մնալ նման քաղաքակությունից` կոչ անելով վարել լողացող արտարժույթի քաղաքականություն, չվատնել արտաքին պահուստները, որոնք հետագայում համալրվում են օրեցօր աճող արտաքին պարտքի հաշվին, և որպես գնաճի զսպման մեխանիզմ` վերացնել տնտեսական մենաշնորհները: Նշվել են նաև արտարժութային ներարկումների արդյունքում տնտեսության դրամազրկման հետևանքները, այն վտանգները, որ պարունակում է դրամի արհեստական արժևորումը: Ակնհայտ է, որ կենտրոնական բանկի նման քաղաքականության հետեւանքով մոտ ապագայում կրկին ականատես ենք լինելու դրամի կտրուկ արժեզրկմանը, որը հերթական կործանարար հետևանքներն է ունենալու տնտեսության վրա:

Վարչախմբի վարած տնտեսական և ֆինանսական քաղաքականությունը որևէ ձևով չեն զսպում ճգնաժամի խորացող վտանգները, ավելին, ծառայելով օլիգարխիկ իշխանության անձնական հարստացմանը, ավելի են խորացնում այն: Իսկ լուծումը շարունակում է մնալ նույնը` Սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը, ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված, նրան հաշվետու եւ  պատասխանատու օրինական իշխանության հաստատումը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Տնտեսական հանձնախումբ*

----------

Norton (22.12.2009), Rammer (22.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (22.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
23.12.2009թ.

ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովում շրջանառության մեջ է դրվել Պրեսկոտի և Կոլոմբիեի զեկույցը` նվիրված Մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի զեկույցին:

Ցավոք սրտի, թեև զեկույցն արդեն վաղուց բաժանվել էր Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի անդամներին, իշխանությունները ըստ էության մինչև վերջերս այս զեկույցը հայ հասարակությունից թաքցրել են և ներկայացրել մի քանի կցկտուր մեջբերումների միջոցով և աղավաղված: Երեկ զեկույցը տեղադրվել է ԵԽԽՎ-ի պաշտոնական կայքում, և մենք հնարավորություն ունենք այն ներկայացնելու մեր հասարակությանը:

Եթե մի կողմ դնենք դիվանագիտական նորմերը պահպանելու և օբյեկտիվություն ցուցադրելու անհրաժեշտությամբ թելադրված խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի հասցեին արված հաճոյախոսությունները, ապա ԵԽԽՎ համազեկուցողներ Պրեսկոտի և Կոլոմբիեի եզրակացություններն, ըստ էության, հանգում են ջախջախիչ քննադատության հետևյալ դրույթներում.

*1.* «2008 թ. 1609 Բանաձևում ԵԽԽՎ-ն կոչ էր արել անցկացնել մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների և դրանք առաջացրած հանգամանքների անկախ, թափանցիկ և վստահելի քննություն: Ի պատասխան՝ Հայաստանի Ազգային Ժողովն այդ իրադարձությունների և «նրանց պատճառների» ուսումնասիրման նպատակով հատուկ հանձնաժողով ստեղծեց: Սակայն նրա կազմը, որում գերիշխում էին իշխող կոալիցիայի ներկայացուցիչները, և այն փաստը, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին աջակցող ուժերը բոյկոտեցին այն, պատճառ դարձան այնպիսի եզրակացության համար, ըստ որի այդ հանձնաժողովը հայ հանրության աչքերում չունեցավ պահանջվող վստահելիությունը»:

*8.* «Երբ Վեհաժողովի համազեկուցողները հանդիպեցին հատուկ Հանձնաժողովի նախագահին, վերջինս նշեց այն դժվարությունները, որ հատուկ հանձնաժողովն ունի իշխանություններից, հատկապես իրավապահ մարմիններից և հատուկ ծառայություններից նյութեր ստանալու հարցում: Սակայն, զեկույցում որևէ կերպ դա չի նշվում»:

*10.* «Համաձայնելով մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի հետ հիմնական պատճառների շուրջ, Հանձնաժողովը, այդուամենայնիվ եզրակացրել է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին աջակցող ուժերի կողմից որպես իշխանությունների դեմ քարոզչություն» այդ գործոնների ցինիկ շահարկումն է, որ ստեղծեց անհանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտ և հասարակական դժգոհություն, ինչն իր հերթին օգտագործվեց ընդդիմության կողմից զանգվածային անկարգություն հրահրելու նպատակով»:

*11.* «Քաղաքական ճգնաժամի պատճառների նման միակողմանի տեսակետը, իշխանությունների նկատմամբ քննադատության ապշեցնող բացակայությունը, ինչպես նաև բևեռացած քաղաքական մթնոլորտի համար մեղավորությունը բացառապես ընդդիմությանը, մասնավորապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին աջակցող ուժերին վերագրելն ցավալի է, քանի որ դա խարխլում է Հանձնաժողովի զեկույցի արժանահավատությունը: Միևնույն ժամանակ, զեկույցի առաջարկություններից պարզ է, որ իրականում հանձնաժողովը կատարել ճգնաժամը առաջացրած պատճառների շատ ավելի ամբողջական և, ըստ երևույթին, ավելի հավասարակշռված վերլուծություն, քան այն, ինչ հարկ է համարել հրապարակել իր զեկույցում»:

*16.* «Ցավալիորեն Հանձնաժողովը չի անդրադառնում այն հայտարարություններին, որ ոստիկանության գործողությունները ամենասկզբից ուղղված են եղել բողոքների ճնշմանը, իսկ զենքերը տեղադրվել են ցուցարարների մեջ` բողոքների բռնի դադարեցումն արդարացնելու նպատակով: Սակայն զեկույցից ակնհայտ է, որ թեև հանձնաժողովը լրջագույն հարցադրումներ ունի ոստիկանության գործողության պատճառաբանության նկատմամբ, հատկապես նախկին նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի փետրվարի 23-ի այն հայտարարության լույսի ներքո, որ բողոքի ակցիաները եղել են «իշխանությունը զավթելու անօրինական փորձ», Հանձնաժողովը չի ցանկանում դա բացահայտ ասել զեկույցում»:

*17.* «Հիմնվելով հրապարակումների և ականատեսների վկայությունների վրա, Հանձնաժողովը նկարում է մի պատկեր, ըստ որի` բողոքներն առաջացել են Երևանում կենտրոնում` Ազատության հրապարակում ոստիկանության գործողություններից հետո, իսկ հետո վերաճել են պրակտիկորեն անվերահսկելի ընդվզումների, երբ տարածվել են լուրեր , որ ոստիկանները սպանել են անմեղ բողոքավորների: Թեև զեկույցը պարզորեն նշում է, որ ընդդիմության ղեկավարները կոչ էին անում մարդկանց գնալ Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատանը հարող տարածք, այն նույնպես ընդունում է, որ այդ բողոքների ընդհանուր առմամբ կրել են ինքնաբուխ և ոչ նախապես մշակված ակցիաների բնույթ: Այդ առումով զեկույցը հաստատում է Վեհաժողովի համազեկուցողների այն դիրքորոշումը, որ մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները չեն եղել իշխանության յուրացման կանխամտածված փորձ»:

*24.* «Փաստահավաք խմբի միջանկյալ զեկույցը, ինչպես նաև խմբի կազմալուծումից հետո նրա որոշ անդամների անհատական զեկույցները հարցերի շարք են բարձրացնում 10 անհատների մահվան հանգամանքների վերաբերյալ: Նրանք, թվում է թե, ավելի շատ կենտրոնացած են համապատասխան քննչական մարմինների պրոցեդուրային սխալների և խախտումների, քան 10 մահվան դեպքերի հանգամանքները պարզելու վրա: Այնուամենայնիվ, այդ զեկույցները օրինաչափ հարցեր են բարձրացնում իրադարձությունների պաշտոնական վարկածի վերաբերյալ և պարունակում են կարևոր բացահայտումներ, որոնք որպես այդպիսին ճանաչվել են Հանձնաժողովի կողմից: Պետք է նշել, որ փաստահավաք խմբի զեկույցներին քննչական ծառայությունների պատասխանները, որոնք վերարտադրված են Հանձնաժողովի զեկույցում, ցուցադրում են այդ ծառայությունների կողմից փաստահավաք խմբի անդամների և աշխատանքի նկատմամբ արհամարհանքի անընդունելի աստիճան»:

*26.* «Փաստահավաք խումբը մի շարք հարցեր է բարձրացրել պայթուցիկ սարքի պայթյունից մահացած ոստիկանի վերաբերյալ: Համաձայն փաստահավաք խմբի, բավարար ապացույցներ կան պնդելու, որ պայթյունը տեղի է ունեցել գոտկատեղի հատվածում /ինչը ցույց կտար, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ այն առաջացել է ոստիկանի գոտիից վերցրած նռնակից/, այլ ոչ թե ոտնաթաթերի հատվածում, ինչպես պնդում էին իշխանությունները /ինչը ցույց կտար, որ նռնակը նետված էր ցուցարարի կողմից/: Հիմնվելով սեփական քննության վրա` Հանձնաժողովը մերժում է փաստահավաք խմբի եզրակացությունները /որոնք իրոք հիմնականում վերաբերում են պրոցեդուրային խախտումներին/, սակայն համաձայնում է խմբի հետ, որ լուրջ հարցեր կարող են բարձրացվել ոստիկանության կողմից այդ մահվան քննության անցկացման վերաբերյալ»:

*27.* «Հրազենային վնասվածքներից առաջացած 5 մահերից երկուսում գնդակը չի հայտնաբերվել, ինչն անհնար է դարձնում պարզել այն զինատեսակը, որոնցից նրանց վրա կրակել են: Հրազենային վնասվածքների հետևանքով առաջացած մնացած երեք մահերի դեպքում երկուսը արդյունք են «Մակարով» տեսակի ատրճանակից կրակված գնդակի, իսկ մեկը AK-47 ավտոմատից: Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ ոստիկանությունը լուսածիր գնդակներ էր կրակում այդ տեսակի ավտոմատներից ցուցարարների գլխավերևով /իսկ այն ինչ կրակված է վերև, պետք է ընկնի ներքև/, ինչպես նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ Մակարով տիպի ատրճանակը Հայաստանի ոստիկանության համար ստանդարտ զենք է, կարելի էր ակնկալել, որ վիճակագրական առումով բավականին լուրջ շանսեր կան, որ այդ գնդակներից գոնե մի քանիսի համար հնարավոր կլիներ պարզել, թե որ զենքերից են նրանք կրակված: Սակայն զարմանալիորեն Հանձնաժողովը զեկուցում է, որ քննչական ծառայությունները ի վիճակի չեն եղել իդենտիֆիկացնել այդ գնդակներից որևէ մեկը: Ցավալի է այն փաստը, որ Հանձնաժողովը նման եզրակացությունը հարցականի տակ չի դնում, քանի որ այն պնդումը, թե գնդակները չեն կարող իդենտիֆիկացվել, հարուցում է մի շարք լուրջ հարցեր և հեշտությամբ կարող է մեկնաբանվել որպես ոստիկանության կողմից պարտակում»:

*28.* «Մեկ անձ մահացել է բութ առարկայի ներգործությունից, որի հետևանքով փշրվել է գանգոսկրը, իսկ առարկան թափանցել է գանգուղեղ. Զեկույցը որևէ լրացուցիչ տեղեկություն չի հայտնում առարկայի բնույթի կամ մահվան հանգամանքների վերաբերյալ, ինչպես նաև չի հանգում որևէ եզրակացության»:

*31.* «Հանձնաժողովը խստորեն քննադատում է 10 մահվան քննության մեջ կատարված ոստիկանության սխալները, ինչը առնվազն խարխլում է ամբողջ քննության վստահելիությունը: Դրան հակառակ Հանձնաժողովը եզրակացնում է, որ Գլխավոր դատախազը քննությունը անցկացրել է արհեստավարժ և ճիշտ»:

*37.* «Հանձնաժողովը նշում է, որ ընդդիմության կալանավորված ներկայացուցիչների դեմ մի շարք դատավարություններում մեղադրող կողմի վկաները դատարանում հրաժարվել են իրենց նախաքննական ցուցմունքներից, հայտարարելով, որ դրանք կատարվել են ոստիկանության ճնշման տակ: Զարմանալիորեն, Հանձնաժողովը եզրակացնում է, որ այդ հայտարարությունները արդյունք են պաշտպանյալների կամ նրանց կողմից գործող անձանց ճնշման /!/, ուստի առաջարկում է կիրառել վկաների պաշտպանության ծրագիր: Այն փաստը, որ, հակառակ վստահելի ապացույցների առկայության, Հանձնաժողովը ակնհայտորեն մերժում է ոստիկանության ճնշման հնարավորությունը, խորապես ցավալի է»:

*41.* «Առաջարկությունների ընդարձակ փաթեթը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հանձնաժողովը կատարել է մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի իրադարձությունների շատ ավելի խորքային վերլուծություն, քան այն, ինչ ներկայացված է զեկույցի մյուս մասերում: Այդ հակասությունը, ինչպես նաև այն, թե ինչպես են շեշտել որոշակի հարցերը կամ նրանցից խուսափել, տպավորություն է ստեղծում, որ Հանձնաժողովը ջանացել է, ամեն գնով, խուսափել իրադարձությունների պաշտոնական վարկածը շատ բացահայտորեն վարկաբեկելուց կամ իրադարձությունների ժամանակ իշխանությունների պահվածքը շատ խիստ քննադատելուց: Նման "ինքնագրաքննությունը" ցավալի է, քանի որ խարխլում է այս ուսումնասիրության ամբողջ արժանահավատությունը»:

*43.* «Զեկույցի երկու ամենաակնհայտ թուլություններն են. դեպի 2008 մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի ճգնաժամը տանող իրադարձությունների միակողմանի, ընդհուպ մինչև կողմնակալ լինելու նկարագրությունը և 2008 մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի իրադարձություններին հետևած այնպիսի զարգացումների քննարկման և վերլուծության գործնականում ի սպառ բացակայությունը, ինչպիսիք են ընդդիմության մեծաքանակ աջակիցների կալանավորումը և հետապնդումը»:

*44.* «Ինչպես նշվել է վերևում, 2008 մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի իրադարձություններն առաջացրած հանգամանքների քննարկումը բացառապես ընդդիմությանն է վերագրում բևեռացված և լարված սոցիալ-քաղաքական մթնոլորտի մեղավորությունը, և ընդհանրապես խուսափում է որևէ մեղավորություն վերագրել իշխանություններին»:

*45.* «Մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի իրադարձություններին հետևած զարգացումների որևէ վերլուծության ակնհայտ բացակայությունը լուրջ մտահոգություն է առաջացնում: Հաշվի առնելով տարբեր անկախ դիտորդների, ներառյալ Վեհաժողովի, արձանագրած չափազանց լուրջ թերությունները, հատկապես կապված դատական համակարգի, դատախազության և իրավապահ մարմինների դերի հետ, այդ թերությունները շտկելու համար անհրաժեշտ են շտապ վերափոխումները»:

*46.* «Մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի իրադարձությունների ժամանակ տեղի ունեցած 10 մահվան դեպքերի քննության որևէ կոնկրետ արդյունքի բացակայությունը գոհացուցիչ չէ: Պետք է լրացուցիչ ջանքեր գործադրել, որ պարզվեն, թե որտեղից են կրակված այն գնդակները, որոնք սպանել են 10 անհատներից հինգին մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի իրադարձությունների ընթացքում, գտնվեն այն զենքերը, որոնցից այդ գնդակները կրակված են, մանավանդ` նշաններ կան, որ այդ գնդակներից առնվազն երեքը կարող էին կրակված լինել զենքերից, որոնք այդ իրադարձությունների ժամանակ օգտագործվել են ոստիկանության կողմից: Այդ մտահոգություններին պատշաճ պատասխանելու ձախողման դեպքում հեշտությամբ կառաջանալու են ոստիկանության կողմից խաբեության կամ պարտակման մասին հայտարարություններ»:
*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

*Հաշվի առնելով վերոնշյալ գնահատականները Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.*

Համազեկուցողների զեկույցը, ըստ էության, արձանագրում է, որ ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը ցուցաբերել է միակողմանի և կողմնակալ վերաբերմունք, ջանացել է ամեն գնով, նաև հակառակ ունեցած փաստերի և ապացույցների, պաշտպանել Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների պաշտոնական վարկածը, խուսափել է իշխանությունների քննադատությունից, ինչի հետևանքով խարխլվել է նրա ուսումնասիրության ամբողջ արժանահավատությունը: Այլ խոսքով՝ Հանձնաժողովը դիտավորյալ աղավաղել է ճշմարտությունը, և արժանի է ժամանակին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կողմից նրան տրված «պարտակման հանձնաժողով» որակմանը:Զեկույցն արձանագրում է Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների ընթացքում տեղ գտած մահվան դեպքերի քննությունում որևէ կոնկրետ արդյունքի բացակայությունը, և արձանագրում է, որ այդ խնդրում առաջիկայում էլ արդյունքներ չունենալն, ըստ էության, հավասարազոր կլինի սպանությունների պարտակման: Այսինքն՝ զեկույցի հեղինակները չեն ընդունում իշխանությունների այն ցինիկ հայտարարությունները, թե Մարտի 1-ի էջն արդեն փակված է: Մարտի 1-ի էջը կփակվի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ հայտնաբերվեն և պատժվեն սպանությունների հեղինակները և անմիջական պատասխանատուները: ԵԽԽՎ հունվարյան նստաշրջանին կներկայացվեն սպանվածների իրավահաջորդների բողոքները Հայաստանի իրավապահ մարմինների անգործության մասին: Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովին կներկայացվի նաև Փաստահավաք խմբի վերջնական զեկույցը, որը համալրվել է նոր բացահայտումներով:Զեկույցը մտահոգություն է հայտնել այն կապակցությամբ, որ ԱԺ հանձնաժողովի զեկույցում իսպառ բացակայում են 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններին հետևած այնպիսի զարգացումների քննարկումն ու վերլուծությունը, ինչպիսիք են՝ ընդդիմության բազմաթիվ աջակիցների կալանավորումը և հետապնդումը: Սա նույնպես հետևանք է իշխանությունների վարած ցինիկ քաղաքականության, որով նրանք հերքում են դեռևս 15 քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը երկրում, հարյուրավոր ընդդիմադիր գործիչների և ակտիվիստների նկատմամբ հալածանքները, շինծու քրեական գործերը, նախագահականից պատվիրված դատավարությունները: Եվրոպայի խորհուրդը պետք է առաջնայնություն համարի մնացած քաղբանտարկյալների շուտափույթ ազատ արձակումը, ինչպես նաև ռեժիմի՝ ժողովրդավարության դեմ ուղղված ապօրինությունների դեմն առնելու արդյունավետ քաղաքական մեխանիզմների մշակումը և իրագործումը:Տարակուսանք է առաջացնում համազեկուցողների այն կարծիքը, որ ԱԺ հանձնաժողովը, ինչպես նաև Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը պետք է հետամուտ լինեն զեկույցում նշված առաջարկների իրագործմանը և անպատասխան մնացած հարցերի պարզաբանմանը: Փորձն ապացուցել է, որ երկու մարմիններն էլ, գտնվելով իշխանությունների քաղաքական ազդեցության տակ, ի վիճակի չեն հանդես գալ անկախ, անաչառ և հավասարակշռված գնահատականներով: Ինչ կարելի է սպասել մի օմբուդսմենից, որին իշխանությունը մերժում է անվտանգության երաշխիքներ տրամադրել՝ անտեսելով նրա խնդրանքը: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը վստահ է, որ Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների անաչառ և անկախ քննությունը կապահովի միայն այնպիսի մարմինը, որում հավասարապես ներկայացված կլինեն իշխանություններն ու ընդդիմությունը, ինչպես նաև միջազգային փորձագետներ: Միջազգային փորձագետների մասնակցությունը թույլ կտա այդ մարմնի աշխատանքը զերծ պահել որևէ որևէ ազդեցությունից և քաղաքականցման փորձերից:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (23.12.2009), Rammer (23.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
28.12.2009թ.

Դեկտեմբերի 27-ին տեղի է ունեցել բանդիտական հարձակում պատգամավորության թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական քարոզչության նյութերը բաժանող երիտասարդների խմբի վրա։ Որեւէ կերպ չկարողանալով հակազդել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հաղթական քարոզարշավին եւ հասկանալով, որ դրանով ընտրության ելքը կարող է կանխորոշված լինել, վարչախումբը ընտրությունից դեռ 15 օր առաջ արդեն իսկ աշխատեցնում է բռնության, քրեական տարրերի օգտագործման եւ ապօրինությունների իր մեքենան։ Իրականում, ի դեմս իշխանության, մեր դեմ ոչ թե քաղաքական ուժ է գործում, այլ քրեական հիմքի վրա համախմբված բանդա՝ ընդունակ սահմանելու լկտիության ու բարբարոսության նորանոր ռեկորդներ։

Վարդանանց փողոցի 5ա շենքում տեղակայված, Ազգային Միաբանությունից առաջադրված, գեղամյանական դրածո մրցակից թեկնածուի նախընտրական շտաբից, նախապես կազմակերպված, նախընտրական քարոզչություն իրականացնող երիտասարդների վրա են հարձակվել երկաթի ձողերով ու սառը զենքերով զինված 20-30 բանդիտներ՝ խլել քարոզչական նյութերը՝ պահանջելով չբաժանել դրանք։ Ավազակային հարձակման հետեւանքով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանցից Վահագն Գեւորգյանը, Սերգեյ Գասպարյանը, Թեւոս Մաթեւոսյանը, Սարգիս Գեւորգյանը եւ Սահակ Մուրադյանը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց։ Հարվածներ է ստացել նաեւ Կոնգրեսի արտաքին կապերի պատասխանատու Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը։ Նրանցից 3-ը առաջին բուժօգնություն ստանալուց հետո դուրս են գրվել, երկուսը, ավելի լուրջ վնասվածքներով, պահվել են հետագա բուժումը շարունակելու համար։ Դեպքից ուշացած ոստիկանությունը տուժողների հետ հանդիպել է միայն հիվանդանոցում։

Ըստ մեր ունեցած տեղեկությունների, ավազակային հարձակումը հրահանգվել է հանրապետական պատգամավոր Ռուբեն Սադոյանի հրահանգով, իրականացրել է 10/19 եւ 10/20 տեղամասերն սպասարկող հանրապետական ենթաշտաբի պետ Վահան Նադարյանը։ Իսկ գեղամյանական թեկնածուին անցկացնելու ընդհանուր պատասխանատվությունը դրված է Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի վրա։
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է իշխանության ու նրա սպասարկուների կեղտոտ այս սադրանքը եւ գործի է դնելու դրանց հակազդելու քաղաքական բոլոր մեխանիզմները։ Իշխանության այսօրինակ ճարահատ ու մեղկ քայլերը երբեւէ չեն ազդել մեր վճռականության վրա, այլ միայն քայքայել են վարչախմբի հիմքերը եւ ամրացրել պայքարի մեր ոգին ու շարքերը։ Իսկ բոլոր հանցագործներն անպայման պատասխան են տալու օրենքի առջեւ:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (29.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԵՎՍ ՄԵԿ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՄԻԱՑԱՎ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻՆ 
> 
>  
> 
> Երեւանում այսօր տեղի ունեցող հանրահավաքին ՀՀՇ վարչության անդամ Արամ Մանուկյանը հայտարարել է, թե <<Լինենք տեր պետության>> ուսանողական երիտասարդական հասարակական կազմակերպությունը կայացրել է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին միանալու որոշում:


16:14:28 - 08/01/2010
Հղում

----------

Աբելյան (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Նախորդ գրառմանը ևս մեկը հավելեմ.



> Այսօր Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունից անցյալ տարեվերջին հեռացված անդամների անունից Արթուր Սարդարյանը հայտարարել է, թե կուսակցությունից հեռացվածները ստեղծել են Ժողովրդական իշխանություն հասարակական-քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունը, որը միանում է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսին: Նա ասել է, թե իրենք միանում են, քանի որ վստահ են, որ Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատումը հնարավոր է միայն միասնական պայքարի միջոցով:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010), Norton (10.01.2010), Հայկօ (10.01.2010), Ձայնալար (10.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ի՞նչ է լինելու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ

Եթե հետադարձ հայացք նետենք, ապա պարզ կերևա, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական պիկը անցյալում է։ Դա տեսնում ու հասկանում են նաև նրա շուրջը հավաքված տարբեր տրամաչափի կազմակերպություններն ու գործիչները։

Ընդամենը 2 տարի առաջ նախագահի թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինքնավստահ և «պապայական» ոճով շնորհավորում էր ժողովրդի Նոր տարին։ Այդ շնորհավորանքը թերթերի ու  DVD-ների միջոցով տարածվում  էր Հայաստանի ողջ տարածքով մեկ։ Սակայն այս Ամանորը չուներ նախկին պաթետիզմը։ Հայ ժողովրդին այս տարի շնորհավորեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղբանտարկյալ թիմակից Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, և դա շատ խորհրդանշական էր՝ մանավանդ ՀԱԿ շարքային ակտիվիստների այն խոսակցությունների ֆոնին, որ Նիկո՛լը պետք է փոխարինի անվճռական Տեր–Պետրոսյանին։ Այդ առումով յուրօրինակ փորձաքար կարող է  դառնալ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում կայանալիք ընտրությունը։ Եթե Փաշինյանը հաղթեց, ապա նա կլինի միակը,  ով Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմից իրական արդյունք է  ապահովել։ ՀԱԿ-ում դա շատ լավ հասկանում են և պատահական չէ, որ ՀՀՇ-կան Արամ Մանուկյանը հունվարի 8-ի հանրահավաքում խոսում էր այն մասին, որ բարոյական հաղթանակներն անբարոյականություն են։ Նրա ասածի ենթատեքստը հասկանալի էր և ուղղված էր ՀԱԿ ղեկավարությանը։

Բանն այն է, որ մինչև այժմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ֆորմալ պարտություն է կրել և փորձել է վիճակը ներկայացնել բարոյական հաղթանակների տեսքով (ժողովրդի ակտիվացում, իրավունքների համար մշտապես պայքարող զանգվածի գոյություն և այլն)։ Բարոյական հաղթանակի թեման հատկապես արդիական դարձավ նաև  բարոյական հաղթանակների խորհրդանիշի վերածված Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի արձանի մոտ տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ, երբ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը փորձեց վերաիմաստավորել բարոյական հաղթանակների շարքը՝ դրանք ներկայացնելով որպես իրական հաղթանակներ։ Բայց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմին, ենթադրաբար, չի բավարարում  վերացական արդյունքը, և նրանք, թերևս, հույս են կապում  թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի հետ։

Նիկոլի հաղթանակի դեպքում Կոնգրեսում տրամադրությունների և քաղաքական ֆիգուրների որոշակի դերափոփոխություն կարող է լինել ու դրա համար, օդ ու ջրի պես, հաղթանակ է պետք։ Արդյունք չարձանագրելու դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ում կխորանա  հիասթափությունն ու անելանելիությունը։

Ի դեպ, այս վերջին շրջանում ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ որոշակի քաղաքական խանդ կա ՀԱԿ-ի մի թևի մոտ։ Հետևաբար ակնհայտ է,  որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր նեղ շրջապատը, հասկանալի պատճառներով, այնքան  էլ շահագրգռված չեն Նիկոլի հաջողությամբ։ Նիկոլը նրանց պետք է բացառապես որպես քաղբանտարկյալ, այլ ոչ թե հաղթանակ տարած գործիչ։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ՝ Նիկոլի պարտությունը կլինի նաև Լ. Տեր–Պետրոսյանինն ու ողջ ՀԱԿ–ինը։

Մեր կողմից գնահատենք, որ մեծ հաշվով տերպետրոսյանական ընդդիմությունը սպառվել է և դա երևաց նաև Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի արձանի մոտ տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքում։ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի խոսքն անվստահ էր։ Զգացվում էր, որ նա համակերպվել է իր պարտության հետ և հանրահավաքի է դուրս եկել ստիպված՝ ուրիշ ճար չունի։ Նա հաջորդ հանրահավաքի օր նշանակեց մարտի 1–ը։ Այսինքն եթե Նիկոլի ձայները կեղծվեն, ապա նա նախապես է հայտարարում, որ ոչ մի բան չի անելու՝ այլապես ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ հաջորդ հանրահավաքի օր նշելը։ Դուրս է գալիս, որ ընտրության ցանկացած ելքի հետ ՀԱԿ–ում համակերպվելու են։ Իսկ մարտի 1–ին հանրահավաք նշանակելը նույնպես կարելի է ասել, որ ստիպված է արվում։

Հիմա Տեր–Պետրոսյանի միակ հույսը մնացել են երկու հանգամանք կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընդառաջ կգնա իր առաջարկներին ու «կերկխոսի», կամ արտաքին ֆոնն անբարենպաստ կլինի Հայաստանի համար ու շանս կառաջանա իշխանությունը վերցնել։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի միակ գործն սպասելն է։ Սպասելը։

Թե ինչպիսի՞ն  կլինի ՀԱԿ-ի  հետագա ճակատագիրը՝  մասամբ կախված է նաև կիրակնօրյա ընտրական գործընթացից։ Չնայած ամեն ինչ կարծես պարզից էլ պարզ է։

Կարեն Հակոբջանյան
www.7or.am

----------


## Rammer

> Ի՞նչ է լինելու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ
> 
> ...
> www.7or.am


Ինչն  ա քեզ դուր եկել էս հոդվածի մեջ Վիշապ ջան, բացի նրանից որ Լևոնին էլի վերացական, օդային ածականներ է կպցրել...Մարդը յավնի մի բան պտի գրեր, բայց միտինգի չէր եկել, ու արդյուքնում էլի ռաբիզ ա էլի ...

----------


## Վիշապ

Եսի՞մ, Rammer ջան։ Մենք բոլորս իրական պրագմատիկ գնահատականներ ենք տալիս, ասի ձևի համար էլ մի սենց օդային կարծիք մեջ բերեմ, բազմազանության ու ճկունության համար :Wink:

----------

Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ է լինելու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ
> ... պատահական չէ, որ ՀՀՇ-կան Արամ Մանուկյանը հունվարի 8-ի հանրահավաքում խոսում էր այն մասին, որ բարոյական հաղթանակներն անբարոյականություն են։ Նրա ասածի ենթատեքստը հասկանալի էր և ուղղված էր ՀԱԿ ղեկավարությանը։


Իմ կարծիքով, սա ավելի շուտ ուղղված էր իշխանության՝ պարպերաբար տոնվող բարոյական հաղթանակներին :Jpit: 





> Նիկոլի հաղթանակի դեպքում Կոնգրեսում տրամադրությունների և քաղաքական ֆիգուրների որոշակի դերափոփոխություն կարող է լինել ու դրա համար, օդ ու ջրի պես, հաղթանակ է պետք։ Արդյունք չարձանագրելու դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ում կխորանա  հիասթափությունն ու անելանելիությունը։


Ինչ-որ մեկիդ մոտ խորացե՞լ է հիասթափությունն ու անելանելիությունը :Think:  Իմ մոտ որ չէ /էս հոդվածի հեղինակ ո՞վ ա :LOL: /:




> Մեր կողմից գնահատենք, որ մեծ հաշվով տերպետրոսյանական ընդդիմությունը սպառվել է...
> 
> Կարեն Հակոբջանյան
> www.7or.am


 :Shok:  :Hands Up: 
Շտապ էս հեղինակին ակումբ հրավիրել ա պետք:

----------


## Chuk

> Թե ինչպիսի՞ն  կլինի ՀԱԿ-ի  հետագա ճակատագիրը՝  մասամբ կախված է նաև կիրակնօրյա ընտրական գործընթացից։ Չնայած ամեն ինչ կարծես պարզից էլ պարզ է։


Կիրակնօրյա ընտրություններն եղել են: Եվ հիմա ի՞նչ է լինելու ՀԱԿ-ի ճակատագիրը  :Smile: 
Լևոնը Նիկոլին հաղթե՞ց:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*19.01.2010թ.

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ հունվարի 19-ին դատարանի արձակած դատավճիռը 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի սպանդից ի վեր վարչախմբի որդեգրած սանձարձակ ու հանցավոր քաղաքականության, օրենքի ու արդարադատության, սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ արհամարհանքի ու ցինիզմի դրսեւորման մի գագաթնակետ էր։ Երկարատեւ դատավարական պրոցեսում դատարանը այդպես էլ չկարողացավ գտնել որեւէ վկայություն, որեւէ ապացույց՝ հիմնավորելու համար քաղբանտարկյալի նկատմամբ հարուցված մեղադրանքներից եւ ոչ մեկը։

Եւ ընդհակառակը՝ դատարանում ներկայացվեցին բազմաթիվ նյութեր, փաստեր ու վկայություններ, որոնք հիմնովին հերքում էին հարուցված մեղադրանքները։ Դատավարության ընթացքում կատարվածի հետ ինչպես որ ոչ մի կապ չուներ պետական մեղադրողի պահանջած պատժաչափը, այնպես էլ դրա հետ ոչ մի աղերս չուներ դատավորի արձակած դատավճիռը։

Դրանք երկուսն էլ նախապես գրված սցենարի մի վերջաբան էին, որ պարտադիր կատարման ենթակա հրահանգի ձեւով իջել էլ կամակատար դատախազին ու դատավորին։ Վերջիններս, ըստ էության, հանդես եկան ոչ թե որպես անհրաժեշտ լիազորություններով օժտված եւ օրենքով նախատեսված պարտականություններով սահմանափակված, պետական արդարադատություն իրականացնող անկախ պաշտոնյաներ, այլ միջնադարյան իմաստով պարզ դահիճներ, որոնք վարժեցված անբան կենդանու պատրաստակամությամբ կատարում են իրենց տրված հրահանգը։

Դատարանը, վարչախմբի ու անձամբ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրահանգով արհամարհեց ԵԽԽՎ-ի բանաձեւերում ամրագրված այն պահանջը, որ չի կարելի պատիժ սահմանել այն մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր անձամբ բռնություն չեն կատարել, բռնության չեն դրդել եւ բռնության կոչ չեն արել։

Վարչախմբի այսօրինակ լկտի ինքնավստահությունը հենվում էր, անշուշտ, նաեւ այն բանի վրա, որ մինչ այդ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ անպատիժ խախտել էր նույն ԵԽԽՎ-ի բանաձեւերի մի այլ դրույթ, որով պահանջվում էր կալանքի տակ չառնել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր, հետախուզման մեջ, ընդհատուկում գտնվելով, ինքնակամ կներկայանան իրավապահ մարմիններին։

Կայացված ապօրինի դատավճիռը վարչախմբի կողմից հերթական հուսահատ փորձն է՝ ազատվելու համար Մարտի 1-ի սպանդի, հազարավոր քաղաքական հետապնդումների, հանցավոր ընտրակեղծիքների պատասխանատվությունից։ Այն ապացուցեց, որ վարչախումբը ոչ միայն մտադիր չէ որեւէ ետքայլ անել բռնապետության, ապօրինության ու ահաբեկչության խորացման իր ընտրած ուղուց, դրանով իսկ երկիրը գլորելով դեպի անխուսափելի կործանում։

Այդ կործանումն անխուսափելի է ցանկացած երկրում, որտեղ սահմանադրական կարգը փոխարինված է խուժանապետությամբ, որտեղ ոտնահարվում են օրենքներն ու արդարությունը, եւ իրական հանցագործները դատում են անմեղ մարդկանց։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ վարչախմբի կայացրած դատավճիռը դիտում է որպես վախի, ցայտնոտի ու խուճապի մեջ գտնվելու արտահայտություն, ինչը նա, ամեն մի տրամաբանությունից ու բանականությունից հեռու այս քայլով փորձում է քողարկել կեղծ ինքնավստահությամբ։ Արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ ձախողված, արժանիորեն ուրացողի ու դավաճանի պիտակին արժանացած, ողջ ժողովրդի ատելությունը վաստակած սերժական վարչախումբի համար սրանք հոգեվարք ապրողի ջղաձգումներ են։

Համաժողովրդական շարժումն գտնելու է Հայաստանը խուժանապետությունից ազատելու, սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու, բոլոր, այդ թվում նաեւ այս գործով բուն մեղավորներին, նրանց հանցակիցներին ու կամակատարներին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու միջոցը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## murmushka

_Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի հայտարարությունը._

«Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում առկա անընդունելի դրույթները դարձան վարչախմբի վարած արկածախնդրական ու տգետ արտաքին քաղաքականության հերթական արգասիքը։ Ծուղակը, որի մեջ հայտնվել էր Սերժ Սարգսյանն իր հայտնի ՙֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտության՚ շրջանակներում ու դրա արդյունք հիշյալ դրույթները մեծ հուզումներ առաջացրեցին ինչպես Հայաստանում, այնպես էլ հայության մեջ ամբողջ աշխարհում։ Ստորագրված արձանագրությունները, անկախ դրանց՝ խորհրդարանական վավերացումից, արդեն իսկ գործող արգելապատնեշ են Հայոց ցեղասպանության հետագա ճանաչման ճանապարհին։

Իսկ խորհրդարանական վավերացում պահանջող դրույթով Թուրքիան, ըստ էության, վճռորոշ դերակատարություն է ստացել Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման խնդրում։ Մինչդեռ միակ բանը, որ պետք է ստանար Հայաստանը՝ ճանապարհների բացումը (ապաշրջափակումը), կարող էր իրականանալ միայն Արձանագրությունների վավերացումից հետո։

ՀՀ Սահմանադրական դատարանը ընդունեց մի որոշում, որով Արձանագրությունները ճանաչեց ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը համապատասխանող, միաժամանակ, այն օժտելով ընդարձակ մի նկարագրական-պատճառաբանական մաս` առաջաբանով։ Որքան էլ վերջինս իրավական որեւէ ուժ չունի, իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայի եւ այս խնդրում ՙընդդիմադիր՚ Դաշնակցության կողմից այն թմբկահարվեց որպես ՙթուրքական նախապայմանների չեզոքացում՚, դրանցից ապահովագրում, ընդհուպ՝ գնահատվեց որպես ՙդիվանագետների անգրագիտությունների սրբագրում՚։

ՍԴ-ի թատերական մի ներկայացում խաղաց՝ ընդունելով իրավական տեսակետից խայտառակ ու գավառամիտ մի փաստաթուղթ։ Կենցաղային մակարդակի այս խորամանկությունը, որ որպես քարոզչական նյութ նախատեսված էր միմիայն ներքին սպառման՝ ձախողումները սքողելու, ինչպես նաեւ ընդդիմադիր դաշտ գործուղված Դաշնակցության դեմքը փրկելու համար, սպառնում է դառնալ սեփական ձեռքերով հյուսված նոր մի ծուղակ Հայաստանի համար։

ՀՀ Սահմանադրական դատարանը թանկարժեք նվեր մատուցեց Թուրքիային. որքան էլ նրա որոշման ներածական մասը՝ հեքիաթ, իրավական ուժից զուրկ մի շարադրանք է, Թուրքիան, Հայաստանի իշխանությանը նմանակելով ու նույն մակարդակին լինելով, այն լրջի է տալիս։ Դրանում ՙնախապայմաններ՚ եւ ՙԱրձանագրություններին հակասող՚ մտքեր տեսնելով, նա պահանջում է վերանայել այդ որոշումը՝ հակառակ դեպքում գործընթացի փակուղի մտնելու պատասխանատվությունը դնելով Հայաստանի վրա։

Ստորագրված Արձանագրություններից (նաեւ չվավերացված վիճակով) առավելագույնը ստացած լինելով, Թուրքիան, ստացավ նաեւ իր փնտրած ՙլեգիտիմ՚ առիթը՝ Հայաստանին չտալու այն նվազագույնը (ճանապարհների բացումը), որ հնարավոր էր միայն Արձանագրությունների վավերացումից հետո։

Սեփական ձեռքերով հերթական ծուղակում հայտնվելը, արդյունք է ոչ միայն Հայաստանի իշխանության ոչ լեգիտիմության եւ արկածախնդրական քաղաքականության, այլեւ համապատասխան պաշտոնյաների անձեռնհասության ու բացառիկ տգիտության։ Ձախողումների նոր ռեկորդներն անխուսափելի են, քանի դեռ, ըստ վարչախմբի ամենակարկառուն մի ներկայացուցչի՝ այստեղ գործում է ՙքաղաքական գործիչ լինելու համար շատ խելք պետք չէ՚ անկրկնելի ստանդարտը, որ, ըստ էության, վերից-վար գործում է բոլոր ոլորտների պաշտոնյաների համար որպես պարտադիր նախապայման»

----------

Chuk (23.01.2010), Rammer (23.01.2010), Ձայնալար (23.01.2010)

----------


## voter

> ՀԱԿ-ը, ցավոք սրտի, այլևս լուրջ ընդդիմություն չէ, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը փշրվեց և դարձավ ՀՀՇ, և նրա համակիրների ճնշող մեծամասնությունն այլևս նրա հետ հույս չի կապում, ինչը ապացուցվում է ամեն օր. մի քանի օր առաջվա հերթական ընտրությունները դրա հերթական ապացույցն են: Փաստորեն, հասարակությունը հույս չի կապում նրանց հետ և նրանց հնարավորություններին, որ կարող են փոխել իրավիճակը, չի վստահում: Այսինքն` այդ առումով ախտորոշումը ուղղակի շատ տխուր է ՀԱԿ-ի համար: ՀԱԿ-ը վերադաձավ ՀՀՇ:


Տիգրան Խզմալյան. Բանասիրական գիտությունների թեկնածու, կինոռեժիսոր: 1996-ին նկարահանել է իր առաջին` “ Սև-սպիտակ” ֆիլմը:  Ունի 15 վավերագրական և 3 խաղարկային ֆիլմ. 2001 -ին նկարահանած “Արամ Խաչատրյան” ֆիլմը ճանաչվեց  աշխարհի  լավագույն մշակութային նախագիծ:  Արժանացել է մի շարք մրցանակների: Սարդարապատ հասարակական-քաղաքական նախաձեռնության հիմնադիրներից մեկը:
http://lragir.am/armsrc/interview31870.html

----------


## Chuk

*ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԸ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒՄ Է*
*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մեկնաբանությունները 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի, 10 մահվան հանգամանքների քննության, 2008 թ. մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերի պատճառներն ուսումնասիրող Հայաստանի Ազգային Ժողովի Ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի եզրակացությունների առիթով համազեկուցողներ Ջոն Պրեսկոտի և Ջորջ Կոլումբիեյի պատրաստած Տեղեկատվական դիտարկումների վերաբերյալ:*

1. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, որը միավորում է 18 ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություն, կազմավորվել է 2008 թ. օգոստոսի 1-ին այն քաղաքական ուժերի ընդգրկմամբ, որոնք 2008թ. փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրություններում սատարել էին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, իր հիմնադիր հռչակագրում որպես ամենակարևոր նպատակներից մեկը հայտարարեց ՙՄիջազգային  փորձագետների նշանակալի մասնակցությամբ մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության իրապես անկախ քննության իրականացումը՚: Կոնգրեսը այժմ էլ վստահ է, որ իրապես անկախ, անկողմնակալ և թափանցիկ քննություն կարող է կատարել միայն իշխանության և ընդդիմության հավասար ներկայացվածությամբ ինչպես նաև միջազգային փորձագետների նշանակալի մասնակցությամբ կազմված իրավասու մի մարմին:

2. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը և Ազգային Ժողովում ներկայացված ընդդիմադիր “Ժառանգություն” կուսակցությունը, համաձայնեցին մասնակցել 2008թ. հոկտեմբերի 23-ի նախագահական որոշմամբ ստեղծված Փաստահավաք խմբի (այսուհետեւ՝ ՓՀԽ) աշխատանքներին: ՓՀԽ-ն ստեղծվեց իշխող կոալիցիայի և ընդդիմության հավասար ներկայացվածության սկզբունքի հիման վրա, չնայած այդ որոշումը չէր ապահովում ո°չ ՓՀԽ-ի աշխատանքների թափանցիկությունը, ո°չ էլ միջազգային փորձագետների ներկայությունը:

3. ՓՀԽ-ը բավականին արդյունավետ գործեց 2008թ. նոյեմբերից մինչև 2009թ. մայիսն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում: Նրանք 160 գրավոր հարցում ուղարկեցին  տարբեր պետական կառույցների, որոնք առնչվում էին մարտի1-ի դեպքերին: Հարցաքննվեցին ոստիկանության և բանակի 70 սպաներ: ՓՀԽ-ի կողմից ներկայացված քննության նյութերը բաղկացած են հարցաքննությունների 80-ժամյա տեսանյութերից, վկաներից հավաքված, դեպքերին առնչվող ավելի քան 100 տեսաձայնագրություններց, 2600 էջանոց փաստաթղթերից, ներառյալ հարցումները և պաշտոնական պատասխանները:

4. Իշխանություններն, այնուամենայնիվ, տարբեր ձևերով խոչընդոտեցին ՓՀԽ-ի աշխատանքները, մասնավորապես. պետական բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ հրաժարվեցին ՓՀԽ-ին վկայություններ տալուց (ամենակարևորը` Պետական ապահովության ծառայության ներկայիս պետ Հայկ Հարությունյանը, ով ՀՀ Ոստիկանապետն էր մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ժամանակ), թույլ չտրվեց ստուգում անցկացնել ռազմական պահեստներում թեև հիմնավոր  կասկածներ կային, որ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին այդ պահեստներից համազգեստ է բաժանվել ապօրինի խմբավորումներին: Պաշտպանության նախարարությունը հրաժարվեց պատասխանել այն հարցումներին, որոնք վերաբերում էին բանակային ստորաբաժանումների մասնակցությանը մարտիմեկյան դեպքերին, Ազգային Անվտանգության ծառայությունը հրաժարվեց ներկայացնել իր տրամադրության տակ գտնվող, մարտի 1-ին վերաբերող տեսանյութերը, հրաժարվեց նաեւ տրամադրել փետրվարի 28-29-ին վերաբերող այն օպերատիվ տեղեկատվությունը, որն, ըստ ոստիկանության պնդումների, մարտի 1-ի ոստիկանության գործողությունների ծավալման հիմք էր հանդիսացել: ՓՀԽ-ին թույլ չտրվեց հետազոտել այն փաստական ապացույցները, որ ոստիկանությունը ձեռք էր բերել 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին, ՓՀԽ-ին հրաժարվեցին տրամադրել մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության կողմից օգտագործված հրաձգային /բալիստիկ/ զենքի քննության հաշվետվությունը: Սկսած 2009 թ. ապրիլի 22-ից բոլոր պետական մարմինները հրաժարվեցին գրավոր պատասխան տալ կատարվող հարցումներին, իսկ մայիսի 5-ից մինչև մայիսի 18-ը թույլ չտրվեց ՓՀԽ-ի ընդդիմադիր անդամների մուտքը նրանց աշխատավայր:

5. Տարբեր պատճառաբանություններով ընդհատվեցին ՓՀԽ-ի աշխատանքներն անմիջապես այն բանից հետո, երբ վերջինս 2009թ. ապրիլի 22-ին հրապարակեց իր առաջին զեկույցը, իսկ Խումբը վերջնականապես լուծարվեց 2009թ. հունիսի 6-ի նախագահական որոշումով: Զեկույցը հետաքննել էր 2008թ. մայիսի 1-ին ոստիկանության կապիտան Համլետ Թադևոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքները: Հայտնաբերվել էր, որ մահվան հանգամանքների լուրջ իրավական և գործընթացային խախտումներով վարած պաշտոնական հետաքննության նպատակն է է եղել պաշտպանել մահվան հանգամանքների պաշտոնապես ներկայացված տարբերակը, համաձայն որի՝ կապիտանը, իբր, մահացել էր ցուցարարների կողմից նետված նռնակի պայթյունի հետևանքով:

6. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը համաձայն չէ իշխանությունների կողմից արված, և, ցավոք, ԵԽԽՎ Համազեկուցողների կողմից ընդունված այն պնդումներին, թե, իբր, ՓՀԽ աշխատանքներն անհնար էին դարձել Խմբի քաղաքականացվածության և նրա անդամների միջև ծագած անհաղթահարելի լարվածության պատճառով: Իրականում Խմբի աշխատանքներն արդյունավետ են եղել մինչև այն պահը, քանի դեռ չէր հրապարակվել վերը նշված առաջին զեկույցը, որով կասկածի տակ էին դրվում դեպքերի պաշտոնական վարկածը: Այդ պահից ի վեր Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի ներկայացուցիչը, ով ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ անդամների հետ միասին ստորագրել էր այդ զեկույցը, դարձավ իշխանությունների կողմից ճնշումների առարկա, ինչի հետեւանքով նա վերջնականապես հեռացավ: Չնայած այն բանին, որ դրան հաջորդեցին նաև իշխող կոալիցիայի երկու ներկայացուցիչների հրաժարականները, ընդդիմության երկու ներկայացուցիչները շարունակեցին իրենց աշխատանքները և 2009թ. հունիսի 4-ին, նախագահական որոշմամբ Խմբի լուծարումից ճիշտ երկու օր առաջ, հրապարակեցին մեկ այլ զեկույց՝ հիմնված ՓՀԽ-ի ձեք բերած փաստերի վրա:

7. Երկրորդ զեկույցն ամփոփում էր Ոստիկանության Ներքին զորքերի զինվոր Տիգրան Աբգարյանի մահվան հանգամանքների պաշտոնական քննության նյութերի հետազոտությունը: Այն ընդգրկում է անհերքելի փաստեր, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ Տիգրան Աբգարյանին սկզբում ենթարկել են դաժան ծեծի  և հետո սպանել ընդոհւպ կրակոցներով: Ձեռք բերած փաստերը և դրանց մանրամասն ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը միտումնավոր կեղծել է փաստական ապացույցները և թաքցրել ճշմարտությունը, որպեսզի դրանք հարմարեցնի պաշտոնական վարկածին, համաձայն որի՝ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին ցուցարարներն օգտագործել են հրազեն, և որ հեռու տարածությունից արված այդպիսի մի կրակոցից էլ զոհվել է Ներքին զորքերի զինվորը: Այն փաստը, որ Տիգրան Աբգարյանը ենթարկվել էր բռնության և հետո սպանվել ընդհուպ կրակոցով այն վայրում, որտեղ նա շրջապատված է եղել իր սեփական ջոկատայիններով, հաստատում է մամուլում հրապարակված մեղադրանքները, որ նա, հավանաբար, մահապատժի է ենթարկվել իր իսկ հրամանատարների կողմից:

8. Չնայած ՓՀԽ-ի կողմից ձեռք բերված նյութերն ուղարկվել էին Մարտի 1- 2-ի դեպքերն ու դրանց պատճառներն ուսումնասիրող Ազգային Ժողովի ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովին, փաստերի այդ հսկայական քանակը պատշաճ կերպով չի ուսումնասիրվել, վերլուծվել և համադրվել:

9. ԱԺ Հանձնաժողովի՝ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը նկարագրող տեքստի առավել քան 60 տոկոսը յոթ ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդներին ներկայացված այսպես կոչված ՙՄայր գործով՚ դատախազության մեղադրական ակտի սոսկ վերարտադրությունն է:

10. Ըստ էության Համազեկուցողների զեկույցը հաստատում է, որ Ազգային Ժողովի ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը ցուցադրել է կողմնակալ և աչառու վերաբերմունք՝ փորձելով ամեն գնով պաշտպանել 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին առընչվող պաշտոնական վարկածը, անտեսել է փաստացի վկայությունները, խուսափել է իշխանություններին քննադատելուց, դրանով իսկ կասկածի տակ դնելով քննության վստահելիությունը: Այլ կերպ ասած, հանձնաժողովը միտումնովոր աղավաղել է իրականությունը, և դրանով իսկ արժանացել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կողմից նրան ավելի վաղ տրված “Պարտակման հանձնաժողով” կոչմանը:

11.  ՙ2008թ. փետրվարի 19-ին Հայաստանում նախագահական ընտրությունների հետ կապված նախընտրական և հետընտրական զարգացումների ուսումնասիրություններ՚ գլխում, քննարկելով քաղաքական ճգնաժամի պատճառները, Հանձնաժողովն անտեսել է ժողովրդական համատարած դժգոհությունների գլխավոր պատճառները, որոնք հանգեցրել էին տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց մասնակցությանը հանրահավաքներին: Այդ պատճառների թվում են ոստիկանության և հանցավոր խմբավորումների կողմից իրականացվող բռնությունները ընդդիմության համակիրների նկատմամբ, հարկային և մաքսային մարմինների գործադրած ճնշումները ընդդիմությանն աջակից գործարարների նկատմամբ, ընդդիմության համակիրներին աշխատանքից զանգվածաբար հեռացնելը, Հանրային հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի արատավոր հակաքարոզչությունը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ, պետական հիմնարկների, բանակի, ոստիկանության, անվտանգության ծառայությունների բացահայտ օգտագործումը իշխանական թեկնածուի օգտին քարոզ իրականացնելու նպատակով, քվեարկության օրը կատարված համատարած ընտրակեղծիքները և ընդդիմության հարյուրավոր վստահված անձանց նկատմամբ բռնությունները – մեղադրանքներ, որ փաստագրված են բազմաթիվ անկախ ուսումնասիրություններով և փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ ԵԱՀԿ վերջնական զեկույցով:

12. Չնայած ժողովրդական մեծածավալ ընդվզմանը, ընդդիմության կազմակերպած և տասը օր տևած շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքները 2008թ. փետրվարի 19-ից մարտի 1-ը ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, իրենց բնույթով խաղաղ էին, ամբողջությամբ կառավարելի, և նույնիսկ գովեստի արժանացան ԵԱՀԿ ամերիկյան պատվիրակության պաշտոնական հայտարարության մեջ՝ ՙբազմության արդյունավետ կառավարման համար՚ (2008թ. փետրվարի 29): Հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց մասնակցությամբ ցույցերին և երթերին չի արձանագրվել բռնության, անկարգություն կամ հասարակական կարգի խախտման որևէ դեպք: Հակառակ հանձնաժողովի այն պնդումների, թե, իբր, հանրահավաքները կազմակերպված էին օրենքի խախտումով, ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդի կամ ակտիվիստի նկատմամբ չի առաջադրվել ապօրինի հավաքներ կազմակերպելու մեղադրանք:


*շարունակելի*

----------

Kuk (14.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

_շարունակություն_


13. Հանձնաժողովի զեկույցում տեղ չի գտել որևէ քննադատություն երկրում առաջացած քաղաքական ճգնաժամը կարգավորելու իշխանությունների վարքագծի նկատմամբ: Հանձնաժողովին չի արձանագրել, որ քաղաքական ճգնաժամը, որը նախագահական ընտրությունների ընթացքում տեղի ունեցած համատարած կեղծիքների արդյունք էր, և որն այդքան խորը պառակտել էր հասարակությանը, պետք է լուծվեր ոչ թե ոստիկանական գործողություններով, այլ պետք է հարթվեր քաղաքական բանակցությունների միջոցով: Հանձնաժողովը չի անդրադարձել այն փաստին, որ իշխանությունները, մինչ ոստիկանական գործողություններ ծավալելը, ոչ մի քայլ չեն արել ընդդիմության հետ շփման մեջ մտնելու և լուրջ քաղաքական բանակցություններ սկսելու համար: Իսկ երբ ավելի ուշ, մարտի 1-ին, ժամը 14:00-ին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից նման բանակցությունների առաջարկ արվեց ոստիկանական բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներին, այն անմիջապես մերժվեց: Հետագայում, օրվա ընթացքում, երբ բազմության քանակն արագորեն աճում էր, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախաձեռնությամբ և մի շարք արևմտյան դիվանագետների միջնորդությամբ վերջապես տեղի ունեցան նման բանակցություններ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և այն ժամանակվա նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի միջև՝ իրենց անվտանգության ծառայությունների պետերի միջոցով: Այնուամենայնիվ ժամը 21:00-ին, երբ բանակցությունները դեռ շարունակվում էին, կառավարական անվտանգության ուժերը, առանց որևէ զգուշացման, կրկին հարձակվեցին ցուցարարների վրա: Դա վկայում է, որ, բանակցություն վարելով, կառավարությունը ժամանակ էր շահում վերախմբավորելու, նախապատրաստելու իր անվտանգության ուժերը և ոստիկանությանը կցված հրոսակների խմբերը՝ նոր հարձակումների համար:

14. Հանձնաժողովի զեկույցի՝ ՙ2008թ. մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերի ուսումնասիրություններ՚ գլխում ոստիկանության գործողությունները ներկայացված են որպես ՙտեղանքի զննում՚, որը հետագայում, իբր, բախվելով ցուցարարների դիմադրությանը վերածվել է ՙապօրինի զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառման հարկադիր դադարեցման՚: Հանձնաժողովը չի անդրադարձել այն հակասություններին և անհամապատասխանություններին, որ գոյություն ունեին պետական պատկան մարմինների պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերում և ոստիկանական պաշտոնյաների վկայություններում: Թեև սկզբնական շրջանի որոշ պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերում ոստիկանական գործողությունները ներկայացված են որպես ՙապօրինի զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառման հարկադիր դադարեցում՚, սկզբնական շրջանի այլ փաստաթղթերում դրանք նկարագրվում են որպես ՙօպերատիվ գործողություն՝ ապօրինի զենք և զինամթերք հայտնաբերելու եւ առգրավելու համար՚: Քանի որ այս երկու տարբերակներն էլ բացահայտորեն հակասում էին օրենքին, ավելի ուշ իշխանությունները ներկայացրեցին ոստիկանության առաջին գործողությունը որպես ՙտեղանքի զննություն՚: Այս տարբերակը, նույնպես որևէ քննադատության չի դիմանում, քանի որ այսպիսի գործողությունները նախատեսում են գաղտնի դիտարկում ոստիկանության մասնագիտացված սպաների կողմից, բայց ոչ երբեք համազգեստավոր ոստիկանների կամ հատուկ ջոկատայինների ներկայությամբ: Բացի դրանից, չկար ժամանակային տարբերություն ՙտեղանքի զննության՚ և ՙապօրինի զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառման հարկադիր դադարեցման՚ միջև, որն ապացուցում է, որ ուժի օգտագործմամբ ցուցարարների ցրումը նախօրոք պլանավորած էր: Խախտելով օրենքը՝ ոստիկանությունն առանց զգուշացման հարձակվել է ցուցարարների վրա առավոտյան ժամը 6:20-ին, երբ դեռ լույսը չէր բացվել: Հեռուստալրագրողների և ականատեսների կողմից արված բազմաթիվ տեսաձայնագրություններ առգրավվել և ոչնչացվել են ոստիկանության կողմից: Չնայած ՓՀԽ-ը հանձնաժողովին էր ուղարկել ոստիկանության բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հարցաքննության տեսագրված նյութեր, ինչպես նաև ոստիկանությանը և այլ պետական պատկան մարմիններին ուղղված գրավոր հարցումները և նրանցից ստացված պատասխանները, այդ նյութերից որևէ մեկը չի ուսումնասիրվել, չի վերլուծվել կամ համադրվել հանձնաժողովի զեկույցում:

15. Մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ոստիկանության և անվտանգության կառույցների գործողությունները, ներառյալ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դե ֆակտո տնային կալանքի տակ պահելը, ընդդիմության մի քանի հայտնի առաջնորդների ձերբակալությունները և բազմության արդյունավետ կառավարման համար անհրաժեշտ աուդիոսարքավորումների ոչնչացումն ապացուցում են, որ իշխանությունների գործողությունների նպատակն էր ոչնչացնել բազմությունը անհրաժեշտ հսկողության տակ պահելու ընդդիմության կարողությունը և, որ իշխանությունները հետապնդել են խաղաղ ու կազմակերպված հանրահավաքները քաոսի և մասսայական անկարգությունների վերածելու նպատակ: Ճգնաժամը քաղաքական ճանապարհով լուծելու իշխանությունների վերը նշված անպատրաստակամության հետ մեկտեղ, այս ամենը պարզորեն ցույց է տալիս, որ ճգնաժամի հենց սկզբից երկրի քաղաքական ղեկավարները ցանկացել են ստեղծված ճգնաժամը լուծել ոչ թե բանակցությունների, այլ այն ուժով ճնշելու միջոցով:

16. ՓՀԽ-ը Հանձնաժողովին է ներկայացրել նաև տեսագրված նյութեր, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ ամենասկզբում մարդիկ հավաքվել են Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ այդ ուղղությամբ առաջացող ոստիկանության բռնությամբ ուղեկցվող հետապնդման հետևանքով:

17. Ոչ մի դատավարություն չի բացահայտել որևէ կապ ընդդիմության և խանութները թալանողների մեջ: Երեք կողոպտիչներ իրենց դատավարության ժամանակ վկայել են, որ իրենք եղել էին Սերժ Սարգսյանի վստահված անձինք: Հանձնաժողովը մեքենաները հրկիզելու և խանութները թալանելու մեղքը գցել էր ընդդիմության վրա՝ առանց որևէ փաստական ապացույցի: Մինչդեռ ոչ ոք չի մեղադրվել կամ դատապարտվել մեքենաներ հրկիզելու համար: ՓՀԽ-ը ներկայացրել էր տեսագրված նյութեր թե° մեքենաներ հրկիզելու և թե° կողոպուտի վերաբերյալ, բացահայտելով, որ այդ գործողությունները կատարվել են ոստիկանության աչքի առջև, որոնք հանգիստ կանգնած են եղել և չեն միջամտել: Տեսանյութերում որոշ կողոպտիչներ կրում են համազգեստներ: Հանձնաժողովը չի ուսումնասիրել այդ ապացույցները և որևէ կերպ չի անդրադարձել դրանց:

18. ՓՀԽ-ը ուսումնասիրել է նաև Պաշտպանության նախարարության տեխնիկական սպասարկման ռազմական պահեստից գաղտնազերծված մի փաստաթուղթ, ըստ որի՝ մարտի 1-ին 950 համազգեստ և 140 ռազմական գլխարկ է տրամադրվել հինգ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների (Վարչապետի անվտանգության ծառայության պետին, փոխվարչապետին, Սյունիքի մարզպետին, Երևանի Կենտրոն համայնքի թաղապետին, Երևանի Էրեբունու թաղապետին) և իշխանություններին մոտ կանգնած չորս մեծահարուստ պատգամավորների: Ընդդիմությունը հաստատում է, որ այդ համազգեստները և գլխարկներն օգտագործվել են անօրինական զինված խմբավորումները հանդերձավորելու համար, որոնց նպատակն է եղել աջակցելու կառավարության անվտանգության ուժերին՝ բողոքի ցույցերն ուժով ճնշելու գործում: ՓՀԽ-ը փորձել է ձեռնարկել պահեստի ստուգում, սակայն նրանց արգելել են մուտք գործել պահեստ՝ խախտելով ՓՀԽ-ի ձևավորման նախագահական որոշման դրույթները: Այնուհետև ՓՀԽ-ի երկու ընդդիմադիր ներկայացուցիչները Հանձնաժողովին են ուղարկել հատուկ զեկույց՝ վերը նշված փաստաթղթի հետազոտման կապակցությամբ: Հանձնաժողովը հրաժարվել է ընդգրկել ՓՀԽ-ի երկու անդամների այդ հատուկ զեկույցը իր հաշվետվություն մեջ:

19. Հանձնաժողովն անտեսել է բողոքի ցույցերի ճնշման նպատակով բանակի անօրինական ընդգրկման փաստին վերաբերող ապացույցները, որոնք ՓՀԽ-ի կողմից տրամադրվել են նրան: Հայաստանի Սահմանադրությունը խստորեն արգելում է բանակի օգտագործումը ներքին քաղաքական նպատակներով: Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հրամանով բանակի վրա են դրվել արտակարգ դրության իրականացման հետ կապված գործառույթներ, թեև դա Սահմանադրության և օրենքի խախտում է: ՓՀԽ-ը փաստեր է հայտնաբերել, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ բանակի զորամիավորումները և ծանր զրահատեխնիկան օգնագործվել է առավոտյան և ավելի ուշ` ոստիկանության գործողություններին աջակցելու նպատակով: Շատ ավելի վաղ, քան հայտարարվել էր արտակարգ դրություն: Վերջերս գաղտնազերծվեց և մամուլում տպագրվեց պաշտպանության նախարարության մի կարգադրություն՝ ստորագրված 2008թ. փետրվարի 23-ին (բանակի երկու պաշտոնյա 2009թ. դեկտեմբերի 26-ին ձերբակալվեցին Հ. 0038 գաղտնի այդ հրամանի արտահոսքի մեղադրանքով), որն ապացուցում է, որ բանակային ստորաբաժանումները ստացել էին հանձնարարություն հավաքվել Երևանում դեռ մարտի 1-ից և արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելուց շատ առաջ:

20. Վերը նշված վկայությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ընդդիմության կողմից կազմակերպված հզոր և խաղաղ հանրահավաքներին բախվելով, իշխանությունները որոշել էին ճնշել այդ բողոքի ցույցերը ուժի գործադրմամբ և այդ նպատակով կատարել էին անհրաժեշտ նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները: Ուժային գործողություններով իշխանությունները ցանկացել են քաոսի և անկարգության վերածել բողոքի ցույցերը և անգամ բեմականացրել են մեքենաների հրկիզում և խանութների թալան` արտակարգ դրության հայտարարման և ոչ համարժեք ուժի գործադրման համար իրավական և բարոյական հիմքեր ստեղծելու նպատակով:

21.  Ցուցարարների դեմ կառավարության կողմից մահաբեր զենքի օգտագործումը հետագայում արդարացվեց այն պնդումներով, թե, իբր, ցուցարարները օգտագործել են հրազեն և նռնակներ, որի արդյունքում զոհվել են ոստիկաններ: Հանձնաժողովը անտեսեց այն փաստը, որ այդ արդարացումները չէին հիմնավորված որևէ ապացույցով: Երկու ոստիկանների մահվան հանգամանքների պաշտոնական վարկածները հերքվեցին ՓՀԽ-ի կողմից: Հակառակ իշխանությունների պնդումներին, ո°չ մի ցուցարարի հրազենի օգտագործման մեղադրանք չի առաջադրվել, ո°չ մի պարկուճ չի հայտնաբերվել այնտեղ, որտեղ գտնվել են ցուցարարները:

22. Ոչ մի քրեական գործ չի հարուցվել 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի սպանությունների կապակցությամբ: Սպանվածները ճանաչվել են տուժող, իսկ նրան հարազատները` որպես տուժողի իրավահաջորդ միայն դեպքերից 5 ամիս անց և միայն հանրային ճնշումների արդյունքում: Հանցագործության վայրում տեղանքի զննում չի կատարվել, ոչ ոք չի մեղադրվել սպանությունների գործով, ո°չ ոք չի ճանաչվել որպես կասկածյալ, ո°չ ոք չի ձերբակալվել կամ դատվել՝ աչնայած այն փաստին, որ սպանություններին ականատես են եղել հարյուրավոր քաղաքացիներ և ոստիկաններ, և չնայած այ փաստին, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում առկա է տեսագրությունը: 9 զոհերի հարազատները դիմել են գլխավոր դատախազի գրասենյակ՝ բողոքարկելու Հատուկ քննչական վարչության անգործությունը և պահանջել են վարել պատշաճ քննություն: Տեխնիկական պատճառներ առաջ քաշելով, դատախազի գրասենյակը ուշացրել է վերաքննության դիմումի գրանցումը, որից հետո չի նախաձեռնել որևէ քննություն: ՓՀԽ-ի կողմից երկու ոստիկանների և երեք քաղաքացիների  սպանության գործերի քննությունը բացահայտեց քննչական մարմինների բազմաթիվ դիտավորյալ ընթացակարգային և օրենքի խախտումներ, որոնք իրականությունը թաքցնելու ակնհայտ նպատակ են ունեցել:

23. 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի անկողմնակալ և վստահություն ներշնչող քննություն դեռ պետք է անցկացվի: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը կարծում է, որ Համազեկուցողների հաշվետվությունում արված առաջարկը, այն է՝ մնացած հարցերն ուղղել ԱԺ Հանձնաժողովին և շարունակել քննությունը Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի գրասենյակի ներգրավմամբ, ոչ համարժեք է: Հանձնաժողովն արդեն ցույց է տվել իր անկարողությունը կամ անպատրաստակամությունը՝ իրականացնելու նման քննություն, իսկ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի գրասենյակը ենթակա է իշխանությունների կողմից ճնշումների, որի ապացույցն էր նրանց ներկայացուցչի պահվածքը ՓՀԽ-ում: Միայն այնպիսի մի մարմին, որը կունենա իշխանությունների և ընդդիմության կողմից հավասար ներկայացվածություն, և, ամենակարևորը, որը կընդգրկի միջազգային փորձագետների, ի վիճակի է իրականացնել այդպիսի քննություն:

24. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ցանկանում է շեշտել, որ չնայած Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ ճշմարտության բացահայտումը, 10 մարդու սպանությունների քննությունը և հանցագործության պատասխանատուներին պատժելը չափազանց կարևոր են, կան նաև անհետաձգելի քայլեր, որ պետք է անհապաղ կատարվեն՝ լուծելու համար այն խորը քաղաքական ճգնաժամը, որ առաջացել է այդ դեպքերի արդյունքում: Այդ քայլերից ամենառաջնայինն է քաղբանտարկյալների՝ ընդդիմադիր ակտիվիստների, որ ձերբակալվել են Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի կապակցությամբ, անհապաղ ազատ արձակումը: Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի Խորհրդարանական Վեհաժողովը չպետք է հանդուրժի, որ Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի անդամ պետություններից մեկում 15 քաղբանտարկյալներ դեռ բանտերում են:

Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր.ամ

----------

Kuk (14.02.2010), Rammer (28.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*02.02.2010թ.

Կեղծված ընտրություներով եւ մարտի 1-ի սպանդով ապօրինաբար տիրանալով իշխանությանը, ներկա վարչախումբը միջազգային հարաբերությունների ասպարեզում ինքն իրեն ի սկզբանե դրեց այնպիսի խոցելի վիճակի մեջ, որն առաջացրեց Ղարաբաղյան հարցում աննախադեպ միջազգային ճնշումներ: Նման իրավիճակում Սարգսյանի վարչախումբը հանդես եկավ ճգնաժամը կարգավորելու մի ծրագրով` այսպես կոչված "նախաձեռնողական" արտաքին քաղաքականության շրջանակներում:

"Նախաձեռնողական" այդ քաղաքականության էությունն էր Ցյուրիխյան ուրացման գործարքը, որով ռեժիմը ընդունեց պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու Թուրքիայի պահանջը` սահմանը բացելու խոստման դիմաց: Ռեժիմը հաշվարկել էր, որ գնալով բարոյական տեսակետից նման անընդունելի գործարքի, լուծելու է մի քանի խնդիր: Սարգսյանի հաշվարկով, ցուցադրելով ազգային շահերի եւ ազգայնականների դեմ գնալու կարողություն, նա արժանանալու էր միջազգային հանրության աջակցությանը, որը թույլ կտար մի կողմից`թուլացնել ճնշումները Ղարաբաղի հարցում, մյուս կողմից, սահմանը բացվելու պարագայում, ապահովել Հայաստանի զարգացման հեռանկարներ՝ անկախ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծումից: Սարգսյանի վարչախումբը նաեւ հաշվարկել էր, որ այդ աջակցությունը նրան թույլ կտա անպատիժ խեղդել ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների եւ երկրում լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձեւավորման համար ըննդիմության մղվող պայքարը, ստեղծել կառավարելի "ազգայնական" ընդդիմություն: Նման կեղծ ընդդիմության խնդիրը պետք է լիներ ազգային հարցերում Սարգսյանին հակադրվելու բեմականացումը` առանց այնպիսի քննադատության, որը կբացահայտեր ռեժիմի արատները եւ կվտանգեր նրա գոյությունը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բազմիցս զգուշացրել է, որ արտաքին քաղաքականության տեսակետից այս ծրագիրը հիմնված է անհեռատեսության եւ սխալ հաշվարկների վրա, իսկ ներքին քաղաքականության տեսակետից՝ ուղղակի հանցավոր է, քանի որ հետապնդում է հասարակության ապատեղեկացման եւ ժողովրդավարության ճնշման նպատակներ:

Ինչպես եւ մենք զգուշացրել էինք, Թուրքիան սահմանի բացման հարցը հետեւողականորեն կապելու է Ղարաբաղի խնդրի կարգավորման հետ, իսկ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ երկրները չեն կարողանալու այնպիսի ճնշումներ գործադրել, որոնք կփոխեին այդ դիրքորոշումը: Այս իրողությունը արդեն ակհայտ է բոլորի համար եւ միայն վաչախմբի խոսնակները շարունակում են բութ համառությամբ այն ժխտել:

Ցյուրիխյան ուրացման այս տապալված քաղաքականության արդյունքները հետեւյալն են.
1. Ոչ միայն Ղարաբաղի հարցում չթուլացան ճնշումները, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ դրանց աննախադեպ ինտեսիվության պայմաններում Հայաստանն առաջին անգամ իր նորանկախ պատմության մեջ համաձայնեց Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության շրջանակում սահմանափակել Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը /2009թ. դեկտեմբերի ԵԱՀԿ Աթենքյան հայտարարություն/։

2. Թուրքիան օգտագործեց հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման գործընթացը Ղարաբաղյան բանակցություններում ներգրավվելու նպատակով եւ արդեն ստանձնել է Մինսկի խմբի դե ֆակտո համանախագահի դեր, ինչը բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման վրա։

3. Հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման գործընթացը ըստ էության վերածվեց պաշտոնական մեղադրանքներով եւ վիրավորանքներով լի հայ-թուրքական հակամարտության:

Ճակատագրական ձախողումներից հետո ռեժիմը հայտնվել է երկընտրանքի առջեւ. կա՛մ շուտափույթ կարգավորել Ղարաբաղի հարցը՝ ոչ նպաստավոր տարբերակով, կա՛մ բախվել տնտեսական ճգնաժամի այնպիսի խորացման, որը հղի է սոցիալական պայթյունով։ Այս վարչախումբը, իր բնույթի բերումով, չի կարող առողջացնել տնտեսական իրավիճակը, քանզի դրանով կվտանգի սեփական գոյությունը։ Հայաստանի տնտեսության առողջացման խնդիրների մասին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը շուտով կհրապարակի իր տեսակետը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (03.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մամլո հաղորագրություն*

Փետրվարի 2-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Գերմանիայի լիբերալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության պատվիրակությանը` Եվրոպայի լիբերալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության փոխնախագահ Մարկուս Լյոնինգի գլխավորությամբ:

Հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվել են Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության վիճակի, քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարման ինչպես նաև եվրոպական կառույցներում լիբերալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության հետ համագործակցությանն աչնչվող հարցեր:

Քննարկվել են նաև տարածաշրջանային խնդիրներ, այդ թվում` հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հեռանկարները, ինչպես նաև Թուրքիայի հնարավոր անդամակցությունը Եվրոպական միությանը:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են նաև Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչներ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը և Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը:

----------

Rammer (03.02.2010), Տրիբուն (03.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
13.02.2010թ.

 Վարչախումբը շարունակում է ապավինել իր գոյատեւման միակ միջոցին՝ քաղաքական հալածանքներին, որոնց թիրախն են սովորական մարդկանցից սկսած, մինչեւ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական գործիչները։ Սկսած այն պահից, երբ Հանրապետության Հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թեկնածության պաշտպանության օգտին հրապարակավ հանդես եկավ խոշոր գործարար Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը եւ Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքը, նրանք եւս դարձան վարչախմբի ապօրինությունների առաջին թիրախներից մեկը։ Նրանցից ապօրինաբար խլվել է ՙԲջնի՚ հանքային ջրերի գործարանը, զանազան խոչընդոտներով առավելագույնս նեղացվել է նրանց բիզնես գործունեության շրջանակը, պատճառվել են հսկայական նյութական ու բարոյական կորուստներ։

Փետրվարի 12-ին, շարունակելով գործարար այս ընտանիքի դեմ հալածանքները, ոստիկանական հատուկ ջոկատայինները, առանց որեւէ նախազգուշացման ու օրինական հիմք ներկայացնելու, բարբարոսական հարձակման են ենթարկել Սուքիասյաններին պատկանող ՙՍիլ՚ կոնցեռնի գրասենյակը եւ ոստիկանական բաժանմունք բերման ենթարկել ՙՀայէկոնոմբանկի՚ խորհրդի նախագահ Սարիբեկ Սուքիասյանին եւ կոնցեռնի աշխատակիցներից մեկին։ Նրանք ապօրինաբար պահվել են ոստիկանությունում՝ առանց կարգավիճակի ճշտման ու զրկված փաստաբանական օգնության հնարավորությունից։ Այս առիթով ոստիկանության տարածած՝ հակասություններով լի պաշտոնական հաղորդագրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ վարչախումբը Սուքիասյանների վրա մի նոր հերթական գործ է սարքել, ու ներկայացված մեղադրանքները ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրականության հետ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը խստորեն դատապարտում է ողջ հասարակությանը ահաբեկելուն միտված վարչախմբի հերթական այս խայտառակ քայլը, դա գնահատում որպես քաղաքական հաշվեհարդարի ցցուն մի նմուշ, դրա վրա հրավիրում տեղական եւ միջազգային իրավապաշտպան կառույցների ուշադրությունը եւ պահանջում անհապաղ ազատ արձակել ձերբակալվածներին։
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Chuk

> Ավարտվել է Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ ԵԱՀԿ գործող նախագահ, Ղազախստանի արտգործնախարար Կանատ Սաուդաբաևի հանդիպումը: Հանդիպումը կայացել է ղազախ արտգործնախարարի նախաձեռնությամբ: Հանդիպումից հետո Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը լրագրողներին ասել է, որ հանդիպմանը քննարկվել են Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման, Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության վիճակի հետ կապված հարցեր: Ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի, իրենք ներկայացրել են իրենց դիրքորոշումը եւ նաեւ ասել, որ ԵԱՀԿ գործունեությունը համարժեք չէ այս խնդիրներին:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Rammer (16.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՆԴԻՊԵԼ Է ԵՎՐԱՄԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԵՍՊԱՆՆԵՐԻՆ*

Փետրվարի 24-ին ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպել է Եվրոպական միության դեսպանների և ԵՄ հայաստանյան պատվիրակության ղեկավարի հետ:

Դեսպանների խնդրանքով Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ներկայացրել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մոտեցումները արտաքին և ներքին քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող բազմաթիվ հարցերի վերաբերյալ: Մասնավորապես շոշափվել է ահագնացող սոցիալ-տնտեսական վիճակը, կոռուպցիան, աղքատության տարածումը և արտագաղթը, ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների և մարդու իրավունքների շարունակվող ոտնահարումները:

Քննարկվել են նաև ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության և հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացները:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչներ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, Ավետիս Ավագյանը և Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՀԵՌԱԽՈՍԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ Է ՈՒՆԵՑԵԼ ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱՅԻ ԱԳ ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐԻ ՀԵՏ*

Մարտի 2-ին տեղի է ունեցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչների եւ ԵՄ նախագահող Իսպանիայի ԱԳ նախարար Միգել Անխել Մորատինոսի գլխավորած պատվիրակության հանդիպումը:

ԵՄ նախագահողը ներկայացրել է Հայաստան-ԵՄ համագործակցության ներկա վիճակը, կարեւորելով Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների հիմքում դրված եվրոպական արժեքներն ու առաջնայնությունները:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը խոսել է երկրում ժողովրդավարության, մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության, քաղբանտարկյալների խնդիրների մասին և ներկայացրել երկրում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման համար մղվող համաժողովրդական պայքարը` կարևորելով արտահերթ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ անցկացնելու անհրաժեշտությունը: Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը կարևորել է քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման գործում միջազգային հանրության աջակցությունը: Այնուհետև ներկայացվել են Կոնգրեսի մոտեցումները ԼՂ հիմնահարցի եւ հայ-թուրքական խնդիրների վերաբերյալ:

Լևոն Զուրաբյանը նաեւ փոխանցել է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի նամակները ԵՄ նախագահին եւ ԵՄ արտաքին գործերով եւ անվտանգության քաղաքականության Բարձր ներկայացուցիչ Քեթրին Էշտոնին:

Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են նաև Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչներ Ավետիս Ավագյանը և Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:

Ավելի ուշ, ԵՄ պատվիրակության նախաձեռնությամբ կայացել է Իսպանիայի ԱԳ նախարարի հեռախոսազրույցը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ:

 Լրագիր

----------

Chuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՆԴԻՊԵԼ Է ԵՎՐԱՄԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԵՍՊԱՆՆԵՐԻՆ*


Ռամ, հանուն արդարության պետք էր նաև գրել, որ ԵՄ դեսպանները նույն օրը հանդիպել են նաև ՕԵԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության հետ: Հա ուզում էի գրեի, հա ուզում էի գրեի, ձեռս չէր գնում, բայց էսօրվա հեռախոսազրույցն ու Չուկի շնորհակալությունը էտ հեռախոսազրույցին ստիպեցին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ռամ, հանուն արդարության պետք էր նաև գրել, որ ԵՄ դեսպանները նույն օրը հանդիպել են նաև ՕԵԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության հետ: Հա ուզում էի գրեի, հա ուզում էի գրեի, ձեռս չէր գնում, բայց էսօրվա հեռախոսազրույցն ու Չուկի շնորհակալությունը էտ հեռախոսազրույցին ստիպեցին:


Հանուն արդարությա՞ն:
Նորից հիշեցնում եմ, որ սույն թեման ունի արխիվի կառուցվածք, ժամանակագրություն է ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության, այլ ոչ թե համեմատությունների, քննարկումների հարթակ: Հանուն արդարության պետք կլիներ գրել, եթե թեմայում համեմատություններ անցկացվեին մյուսների հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանուն արդարությա՞ն:
> Նորից հիշեցնում եմ, որ սույն թեման ունի արխիվի կառուցվածք, ժամանակագրություն է ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության, այլ ոչ թե համեմատությունների, քննարկումների հարթակ: Հանուն արդարության պետք կլիներ գրել, եթե թեմայում համեմատություններ անցկացվեին մյուսների հետ:


Հազար ներողություն թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար, բայց ներկայացվող ինֆորմացիան էլ պիտի ամբողջական լինի, որ հանկարծ շփոթմունք չառաջացնի ընթերցողների շրջանում: Ասենք եթե գրում ենք, որ հանդիպել են սաղ դեսպաններով միայն ՀԱԿ-ի հետ, դա մի էֆեկտ ունի, ու մի տեսակի եզրահանգումների առիթ կարող է հանդիսանալ: Իսկ եթե հանդիպել են նաև ուրիշների հետ, ապա եզրահանգումները հնարավոր է որ այլ լինեն: Չենք համեմատում, բայց անկեղծ ցանկանում ենք լիարժեք տեղեկատվություն ստանալ, որը թույլ կտա թեմայում առանց քննարկումներ ու համեմատություններ անցկացնելու, գոնե ստացած տեղեկատվությունը այլ տեղերում օգտագործել անալիտիկ նպատակներով:

----------


## Chuk

> Հազար ներողություն թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար, բայց ներկայացվող ինֆորմացիան էլ պիտի ամբողջական լինի, որ հանկարծ շփոթմունք չառաջացնի ընթերցողների շրջանում: Ասենք եթե գրում ենք, որ հանդիպել են սաղ դեսպաններով միայն ՀԱԿ-ի հետ, դա մի էֆեկտ ունի, ու մի տեսակի եզրահանգումների առիթ կարող է հանդիսանալ: Իսկ եթե հանդիպել են նաև ուրիշների հետ, ապա եզրահանգումները հնարավոր է որ այլ լինեն: Չենք համեմատում, բայց անկեղծ ցանկանում ենք լիարժեք տեղեկատվություն ստանալ, որը թույլ կտա թեմայում առանց քննարկումներ ու համեմատություններ անցկացնելու, գոնե ստացած տեղեկատվությունը այլ տեղերում օգտագործել անալիտիկ նպատակներով:


Տրիբուն ձյա, գնա համապատասխան թեմայում գրի: Էս թեմայում գրվում ա ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության մասին ու ՎԵՐՋԱԿԵՏ:

----------


## murmushka

Կոնգրեսն ունի Նախագահի այլ թեկնածո՞ւ
14:43 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Չի բացառվում, որ ՀՀ նախագահի արտահերթ ընտրությունների ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ն առաջադրի ոչ թե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ մեկ այլ թեկնածուի:

Այս մասին լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ այսօր նշեց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը. «ՀԱԿ-ն իր կազմում քաղաքական շատ գործիչներ ունի, որոնց կարող է որոշել եւ առաջադրել: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրումը կլինի բացառապես նրա որոշումը, մնացածը ժամանակը ցույց կտա. Հայաստանին այսօր անհրաժեշտ են ընտրություններ: Եթե տեղի ունենան նորմալ, արդար, թափանցիկ ընտրություններ, ապա ով ուզում է, թող հաղթի»:

Լրագրողներից մեկի այն հարցին, թե եթե նման ընտրություններ տեղի չունենան, ապա ի՞նչ են պատրաստվում անել, Արման Մուսինյանը պատասխանեց. «ՀԱԿ-ը, այդ թվում նաեւ ես նորից կգիշերեմ հրապարակում, ձեզ էլ կհրավիրեմ այնտեղ գիշերելու»:

Բոլոր թերահավատներին, որոնք կասկածում են, որ կլինեն արտահերթ ընտրություններ, պարոն Մուսինյանը խորհուրդ տվեց սպասել մինչեւ սեպտեմբեր: «Միշտ ցանկացած մի բանից առաջ կարելի է ասել, թե եթե չլինի, ինչ եք անելու: Եկեք այդ հարցը հետաձգենք մինչեւ սեպտեմբեր, այդ ժամանակ կհանդիպենք ու այդ հարցի պատասխանը կունենաք»,- ավելացրեց նա:

Արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու Արման Մուսինյանի վստահությունը բխում է իշխանությունների 2 տարվա քաղաքականության վերլուծությունից: Ըստ նրա` Սերժ Սարգսյանին չհաջողվեց ստեղծել մի հիմք` լիներ դա գաղափարական կամ նույնիսկ ֆինանսական, որը կապահովեր այս իշխանության մոնոլիտությունը եւ ամրությունը:

«Այն, ինչ կազմում էր Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմության պաշարը, հիմքը, խայտառակ ձախողում ապրեց. դա հայ-թուրքական գործընթացն էր: Բոլորը, այդ թվում նաեւ` իշխանական օղակներում հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ծանր պրոցեսներ են գնում եւ ԼՂ, եւ հայ-թուրքական հարցերում, որոնք բերելու են անխուսափելի ճեղքերի, դրան գումարած այն ֆիասկոն, որ կրեց Սերժ Սարգսյանի քաղաքականությունն արտաքին ոլորտում»,- ասաց նա:

Ըստ նրա` այդ ֆիասկոների նոր դրսեւորումներ դեռ լինելու են եւ ի վերջո, այս ամենին եթե գումարվի սոցիալական ճնշումը, ինչպես նաեւ` ընդդիմության ակտիվ գործողությունները, ապա` վարչախումբը չի դիմանա, եւ արտահերթ ընտրություններն անխուսափելի կլինեն:

Ի դեպ. ՀԱԿ մամուլի խոսնակը չի հավատում, որ ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսի Ներկայացուցիչների պալատի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովը կընդունի Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչող թիվ 252 բանաձեւը:

Ըստ նրա` դժվար է հավատալ, որ ԱՄՆ-ն կզոհի իր անվտանգության, տնտեսության, աշխարհաքաղաքական, հատկապես միջին արեւելքում իր կենսական շահերը Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման համար:

«Իմ կարծիքով դա տեղի չի ունենա: Ամենացավալին արդեն տեղի է ունեցել. Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը սպառվել է այն բանից հետո, երբ Սերժ Սարգսյանը համաձայնվել է ստեղծել պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով: Այս պայմաններում կանխատեսել, թե կլինեն երկրներ, որոնք կճանաչեն Ցեղասպանությունը, ես հակված չեմ»,- ասաց նա` ավելացնելով, որ այդ նպատակով հանրահավաքներ պետք է անել այս իշխանությունների դեմ, որ «Ցեղասպանությունը տարել, նվիրել է թուրքերին»:

----------

Kuk (13.03.2010), Rammer (04.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
12.03.2010o

Մարտի 8-ին ԵԱՀԿ-ն հրապարակել է 'Դատավարությունների մոնիտորինգ' զեկույցը, որը հիմնականում նվիրված է մարտի 1-ից հետո ընդդիմության ակտիվիստների նկատմամբ դատավարությունների ուսումնասիրմանը:

Զեկույցում արձանագրված են այնպիսի իրողություններ, որոնք ցույց են տալիս , որ դատավարություններն անցել բազմաթիվ աղաղակող անօրինականություններով, ժողովրդավարական հիմնարար սկզբունքների եւ մարդու իրավունքների խախտումներով: Մասնավորապես.

1/ Ազատության իրավունքի խախտման վերաբերյալ զեկույցը արձանագրում է. “Ձերբակալման որոշումները հիմնավորված չեն եղել և անհատական գործերի փաստերին չեն վերաբերվել, այլ ավելի շատ պարունակել են ընդհանուր դրույթներ: Չնայած այն սկզբունքին, որ նախաքննական կալանքը պետք է կիրառվի ավելի շատ որպես բացառություն, քան որպես կանոն, կալանքը սովորաբար երկարացվել է մինչև հնարավոր առավելագույն ժամկետը, և խափանման այլընտրանքային ձևերը հազվադեպ են դիտարկվել` հաճախ անպատասխան թողնելով պաշտպանող կողմի համապատասխան միջնորդությունները: Ոստիկանության կողմից ձերբակալությունները հաճախ ոչ պատշաճ և անփույթ են ձևակերպվել, որոնք կասկածներ են հարուցում ոստիկանության կողմից ձերբակալությունների և կալանքների  օրինականության մասին”:

2/ Անմեղության կանխավարկածի խախտման մասին ասված է. “Որոշ դատավարությունների ժամանակ մոնիտորինգ անցկացնողները ականատես եղան այնպիսի դեպքերի, որոնք կասկածների տեղիք են տալիս, թե արդյո՞ք իրականում պաշտպանյալը անմեղ է համարվել մինչև իր մեղքն ապացուցվելը: Մի քանի դատավորներ ամբաստանյալների մեղքը ենթադրող թշնամական մեկնաբանություններ են արել: Լսումների ժամանակ ամբաստանյալների նկատմամբ կիրառված անվտանգության միջոցառումները մատուցել են մեղադրյալներին որպես վտանգավոր հանցագործներ, եղել են անհամաչափ և հիմնված չեն եղել վտանգի անհատական գնահատման վրա: Դիտորդները դեպքեր են արձանագրել, երբ դատարանի ընթացիկ որոշումները պաշտպանյալներին պատկերել են որպես հանցագործություն կատարած անձ եւ երբ դատավորները լրիվ չեն կատարել պաշտպանյալներին նրանց իրավունքները բացատրելու պարտավորությունը, ներառյալ ցուցմունք չտալու իրավունքը”:

3/ Դատավարության կողմերի միջեւ հավասարության սկզբունքի խախտման մասին ասված է. “Մոնիտորինգ անցկացված գործերից շատերում մեղադրող և պաշտպանվող կողմերի միջև նկատվել է հավասար պայմանների բացակայություն, հակառակ արդար դատավարության երաշխիքների՝ թե՛  երկրի օրենսդրության մեջ, և թե՛ միջազգային ստանդարտներում: Պարբերաբար դատավորները անհավասար վերաբերմունք են ցուցադրել կողմերին` բացեիբաց բարյացակամ վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելով մեղադրական կողմին և բացահայտ թշնամանքով վերաբերվելով պաշտպանվող կողմին: Որոշ դատավարությունների ընթացքում պաշտպանվող կողմի միջնորդությունները` ներկայացնելու և կամ ուսումնասիրելու հավելյալ փաստեր, կանոնավոր մերժվել են, որն էլ լրջորեն խարխլել է պաշտպանվող կողմի՝ գործը ներկայացնելու հնարավորությունը: Մեղադրող կողմի համար բարենպաստ գրավոր վկայություններին ապավինումն այն դեպքում, երբ հնարավորություն չի եղել ստուգել այս վկայությունները դատավարության ընթացքում, արժանի է հատուկ մտահոգության:

4/ Ոստիկանության ցուցմունքներով դատապարտելու մասին արձանագրված է. 'Զգալի թվով գործեր հիմնված էին ոստիկանների տված վկայությունների վրա` առանց  բավարար հնարավորություն տալու պաշտպանվող կողմին ստուգելու տվյալ փաստը նախնական քննության ժամանակ, որն իր հերթին կասկածներ է առաջացնում դիտարկված գործերում հավասար պայմանների առկայության մասին: Բազմաթիվ գործերում ոստիկան վկաների ցուցմունքները  դատապարտման առաջնային հիմք են հանդիսացել` հաճախ հաշվի չառնելով ընթացակարգային խախտումները, հակասությունները և լրացուցիչ ապացույցների բացակայությունը”:

5/ Խոշտանգումներով ձեռք բերված ապապցույցների մասին.
'Մոնիտորինգային գործունեության ամբողջ ընթացքում   ԺՀՄԻԳ-ի  աշխատակիցների ուշադրությունն են գրավել ոստիկանության կողմից  խոշտանգումների և վատ վարվելակերպի մասին բողոքները: Չնչին բացառություններով ինչպես դատախազները, այնպես էլ դատավորները չեն արձագանքել այն դեպքերում, երբ թե՛ երկրի և թե՛ միջազգային օրենքները հակառակն են պահանջել: Զեկույցը նաև բացահայտում է այն օրինաչափությունը, որ դատավորները միշտ չէ, որ գնահատել են ապացույցների ձեռքբերման թուլատրելիությունն այնպես, ինչպես պահանջվում է երկրի և միջազգային ստանդարտներով: Այդ ստանդարտներն  անընդունելի են համարում խոշտանգումների ու վատ վարվելակերպի միջոցով ձեռք բերված ապացույցները: Այդպիսի ապացույցները բացառելու համար պաշտպանական կողմի միջնորդությունները հիմնականում անտեսվել և մերժվել են: Որոշ դեպքերում դատավորները հիմնվել են ամբաստանյալների նախաքաննական հայտարարությունների վրա, որոնք հակասում էին դատավարության ժամանակ նրանց ցուցմունքներին`  հաշվի չառնելով ճնշումներն ու ահաբեկման մասին վկայությունները: Նմանապես, դատավորնեը հիմնվել են վկաների ցուցմունքների վրա, որոնք ակնհայտորեն ստացվել եմ ճնշման տակ':

ԵԱՀԿ զեկույցում տեղ գտած այս, ինչպես նաեւ բազմաթիվ այլ դիտարկումներ ցույց են տալիս, որ այսօր բանտերում պահվող եւ արդեն ազատված քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ արդարադատություն չի իրականացվել: Զեկույցը հիմնովին ժխտում է ռեժիմի պնդումներն այն մասին, թե նրանք պատիժ են կրում օրենքով սահմանված կարգով եւ լուրջ հիմքեր է ստեղծում քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման համար:
 Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական գրասենյակը, միաժամանակ, իր տարակուսանքն է հայտնում զեկույցի հրապարակման անհիմն ուշացման առթիվ, ինչի պատճառով Հայաստանի իշխանություններն անպատիժ կերպով շարունակեցին անօրինական դատավարությունները՝ անմեղ մարդկանց ազատազրկման դատապարտելով իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների եւ օրինական քաղաքական գործունեության համար: Հույս ենք հայտնում, որ, հենվելով իր իսկ գնահատականների վրա, ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՄԻԳ նաեւ համարժեք գործունեություն կծավալի քաղբանտարկյալների անհապաղ ազատման եւ Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների վերականգնման ուղղությամբ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (13.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱԿ-ը ԵՄ դեսպաններին է ներկայացրել իր «100 քայլ» ծրագիրը*

Մարտի 24-ին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը եւ տնտեսական հանձնախմբի ներկայացուցիչներ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, Բագրատ Ասատրյանը, Վահագն Խաչատրյանը և Վահագն Ղազարյանը հանդիպել են Հայաստանում հավատարմագրված Եվրամիության, այդ թվում` Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի, Իտալիայի, Հոլանդիայի, Լիտվայի, Հունաստանի, Բուլղարիայի, Ռումինիայի, Լեհաստանի դեսպաններին և դիվանագետներին, ինչպես նաև ԵՄ պատվիրակության ղեկավարին:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ը տեղեկանում է ՀԱԿ-ի կենտրոնական գրասենյակից, հանդիպման ընթացքում Կոնգրեսի տնտեսական հանձնաժողովի ներկայացուցիչները դիվանագետներին են ներկայացրել «100 Քայլ» տնտեսական համակարգային վերափոխումների ծրագիրը, որի առանցքային նպատակներից են հարկային բեռի տեղափոխումը մանր ու միջին բիզնեսից դեպի խոշոր օլիգարխիկ բիզնես, մրցակցության խրախուսումը և ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության մեջ հասարակության լայն շերտերի ներգրավումը:

Ծրագրի ներկայացումից հետո ծավալվել է քննարկում, որի ընթացքում Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները պատասխանել են ներկաներին հետաքրքրող հարցերին: Քննարկվել են մասնավորապես «100 Քայլ» ծրագրի խնդրահարույց համարված մի քանի գաղափարներ, ինչպիսիք են կապիտալի արտահանման հարկի ներդրման, բանկերի հիմնադիր կապիտալի նվազագույն շեմի իջեցման և քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվող գործարարների ձեռնարկությունները պետական կառավարմանը հանձնելու վերաբերյալ կետերը:

----------

Rammer (24.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱԿ հանդիպումը չի կայանա*

2010թ. մարտի 27-ին նախատեսվում էր հանդիպում` Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչների և Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Գյումրու տարածքային կառույցի ակտիվի և համակիրների հետ, որի ընթացքում քննարկվելու էին ինչպես արտաքին մարտահրավերներին վերաբերող, այնպես էլ ներքաղաքական և սոցիալ-տնտեսական բնույթի հարցեր, մասնավորապես` վերջին թանկացումներով պայմանավորված:

Սակայն նախատեսնված հանդիպումը առայժմ չի կայանա, քանի որ, ըստ ՀԱԿ-ի, նախապես պայմանավորված երկու դահլիճների պատասխանատուները, իշխանությունների ճնշման տակ, առանց լուրջ պատճառաբանության, հրաժարվեցին դահլիճ տրամադրելուց:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Գյումրու տարածքային գրասենյակը խստագույնս դատապարտում է իշխանությունների կողմից վարվող ճնշման և հետապնդման անպատվաբեր ու անհեռանկար քաղաքականությունը:

----------

Chuk (24.03.2010), Rammer (24.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
31.03.2010թ.

Հայաստանի արդարադատության նախարարությունը և վճռաբեկ դատարանը առարկություններ են ներկայացրել ԵԱՀԿ ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների և մարդու իրավունքների գրասենյակի մարտիմեկյան գործերով վերջերս հրապարակած զեկույցին, որում մոտ հարյուր քրեական գործերի ընթացքի մանրամասն դիտարկման ու գնահատման արդյունքում, թեև զգալի ուշացումով, անձի ազատության իրավունքի, անմեղության կանխավարկածի, կողմերի հավասարության սկզբունքի, միայն ոստիկանական ցուցմունքներով, ինչպես նաև խոշտանգումներով ու ահաբեկումներով ձեռք բերված ապացույցներով անձանց դատապարտելու մի քանի տասնյակ կոպտագույն խախտումներ ու փաստեր են արձանագրվել:

Արդարադատության նախարարությունը մոռանալով, որ ինքը Կառավարության մարմին է, ՀՀ սահմանադրությամբ և օրենքներով որևէ  գործառույթ չունի ո՛չ դատարանների արդարադատության իրականացման, ո՛չ էլ  հետաքննության ու նախաքննության մարմինների գործունեության, առավել ևս՝ ՀՀ դատախազության նկատմամբ, համառորեն ու պնդաճակատությամբ «հերքում է» իր հետ որևէ առնչություն չունեցող կառույցների թույլ տված ապօրինություններն ու սխալները:

Վճռաբեկ դատարանն էլ, իր հերթին, իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում կարծիքներ ու գնահատականներ հայտնել Մարտի 1-ի գործերով, որոնցով մեղադրյալների ու դատապարտյալների, նարնց պաշտպանների վճռաբեկ բողոքների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը  նույնիսկ վարույթ չի ընդունել ու չի քննել:

Մարտի 1-ի գործերից անտեղյակ այս երկու պետական մարմինները անամոթաբար առարկում ու փորձում են հերքել հազարավոր քաղաքացիների աչքի առաջ կատարվածը, կեղծում են հայտնի իրողություններն ու փաստերը, խեղաթյուրում, աղավաղում օբյեկտիվն ու իրականը, փորձում լղոզել ու կոծկել միջազգային փորձագետների դիտարկումն ու արձանագրումը:

ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ-ի զեկույցին տառացիորեն հաջորդեցին ԱՄՆ Պետդեպարտամենտի, Խոշտանգումների և անմարդկային կամ արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնող վերաբերմունքի կամ պատժի կանխարգելման Եւրոպական  Կոմիտեի  (CPT)՝ վարչախմբի համար ոչ պակաս աննպաստ ու տհաճ զեկույցները:

Այդ հեղինակավոր կառույցների արձանագրած՝ ՀՀ քաաղացիներին կյանքից կամայական ու անօրեն զրկելու, քաղաքացիներին խոշտանգելու ու ծեծելու, կամայական ձերբակալելու ու կալանելու, արդար դատաքննության իրավունքից զրկելու, իշխանությունն ազատ փոխելու ՀՀ քաղաքացիների իրավունքի սահմանափակման, քաղաքացիներին խոսքի, մամուլի ու հավաքների ազատությունից  զրկելու, իրավապահ մարմինների աշխատակիցների կողմից մարտի 1-ին  ձերբակալված անձանց նկատմամբ կիրառված անհամաչափ ֆիզիկական ուժի ու բռնության, շատ ու շատ այլ ապօրինությունների ու խախտումների փաստերից անհրաժեշտ  հետևություններ անելու, հնարավորինը շտկելու, մեղավորներին պատասխանատվության ու պատժի ենթարկելու փոխարեն վարչախումբը լծվել է դրանք հերքելու անհեռանկար ու անպատվաբեր գործին:

Իշխանությունը բռնությամբ զավթած վարչախմբին չի հաջողվելու կոծկել ու թաքցնել իր գործած հանցանքները: Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի յուրաքանչյուր բացահայտում ու արձագանք մոտեցնում է վարչախմբի պարագլուխների ու նրանց կամակատարների դատարանի առաջ կանգնելու օրը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
պետաիրավական հանձնաժողով*

----------

Norton (31.03.2010), Rammer (31.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
12.04.2010թ.

2004 թ. ապրիլի 12-ին քոչարյանական վարչախումբը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ բռնի ուժ գործադրեց խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ։ Ցույցը վարչախմբից ընդամենը պահանջում էր կատարել Սահմանադրական դատարանի մեկ տարի առաջ ընդունած որոշումը։ Բաղրամյան պողոտայում անզեն ու խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա հարձակվեցին հատուկ միջոցներով զինված ոստիկաններ՝ որպես բազա ունենալով Ազգային ժողովի բակը։ Տեղի ունեցավ դաժան ջարդ։ Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, այդ թվում նաեւ կանայք եւ տարեց մարդիկ ստացան մարմնական վնասվածքներ, շուրջ 200 հոգի ձերբակալվեցին։ Ջարդից հետո անմեղ մարդիկ ենթարկվեցին դատական պատասխանատվության, հանցագործները մնացին անպատիժ։

Ապրիլի 12-ին կատարված հանցագործությունը մնաց անպատիժ։ Դա այն, թերեւս, ամենակարեւոր հանգամանքներից մեկն էր, որից ոգեշնչված, նույն բռնապետությանը կրկնեց այն 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին՝ այս անգամ ավելի դաժան եւ արդեն հրազենի օգտագործմամբ, ինչին զոհ գնաց 10 քաղաքացի։ Այսօրինակ ոճրագործությունները, անպատիժ մնալով, կրկնվելու հնարավորություն ունեն։ Ուստիեւ, ինչպես մարտիմեկյան, այնպես էլ ապրիլի 12-ի հանցագործները անպայման պատասխանատվության պետք է ենթարկվեն՝ հանուն արդարության, հանուն օրինականության, հանուն հայկական պետականության գոյատեւման։
*
 Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (12.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
12.04.2010

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովն առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունել է "Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ եւ լրացումներ կատարելու", ինչպես նաեւ "Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Քրեական եւ Քրեական Դատավարության օրենսգրքերում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին" Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքների նախագծերը: Տեղի տալով եվրոպական կառույցների համառ պահանջներին`վերջապես վերացվում է քրեական հետապնդումը վիրավորանքի եւ զրպարտության համար, ինչն անշուշտ դրական երեւույթ է, սակայն, բարեփոխման անվան տակ փորձ է արվում սահմանել այնպիսի նորմեր, որոնք իմաստազրկում են ողջ բարեփոխումը:

Խոսքը վերաբերում է Քաղաքացիական Օրենսգրքում նախատեսվող այն փոփոխությանը, ըստ որի, վիրավորանքը սահմանվում է որպես խոսքի, պատկերի, ձայնի, նշանի կամ այլ միջոցով պատիվը, արժանապատվությունը, կամ գործարար համբավը արատավորելու նպատակով կատարված հրապարակային արտահայտություն: Նման անորոշ, առանց հստակ բնորոշման սահմանումը դիտավորյալ է արված` կամայական մեկնաբանություն տալու համար: Ծանոթ լինելով մեր իշխանավորների հիվանդագին "ինքնասիրությանը" եւ նկատի ունենալով դատական իշխանության` գործադիրի կամակատար լինելու հանգամանքը, կարելի է չկասկածել, որ այս փոփոխություններն օրինական ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո, դատարանները կհեղեղվեն իշխանավորների բողոքներով` ընդդեմ զանգվածային լրատվության միջոցների եւ այլոց, ովքեր կփորձեն որեւէ կերպ քնանդատել նրանց, իսկ դատարաններն էլ վճիռներ կկայացնեն վերջիններիս դեմ:

Պակաս ուշագրավ չեն որպես բարոյական վնասի հատուցում սահմանված գումարի հսկայական չափերը` դրան գումարած նաեւ նյութական վնասի հատուցումը եւ դատական ծախսերը: Մենք դա արդեն մեկ անգամ տեսել ենք Քոչարյաններն ընդդեմ "Հայկական Ժամանակ" օրաթերթի դատի ժամանակ: Երկու-երեք նման խոշոր տուգանք, եւ ցանկացած ԶԼՄ կսնանկանա ու կդադարի գոյություն ունենալ: Միայն ազատ խոսքից սարսափող իշխանությունն է, որ դիմում է նույն այդ ազատ խոսքի նկատմամբ ծայրահեղ մեթոդների; Ակնհայտ է, որ այս օրենքն օգտագործվելու է միայն ընդդիմադիր ԶԼՄ-ների եւ գործիչների դեմ, ինչը արձանագրվել է նաեւ հանրային քննարկումների ժամանակ:

Սույն նախագիծը որոշակի հակասության մեջ է մտնում նաեւ "Զանգվածային լրատվության մասին" ՀՀ օրենքի դրույթների հետ. /Հոդված 4. Լրատվության ոլորտում խոսքի ազատության իրավունքի ապահովման երաշխիքները և Հոդված 7. Լրատվության ոլորտում խոսքի ազատության իրավունքի սահմանափակումները/:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ իշխանությունը բարեփոխման պատրվակով պարզապես շարունակում է օրենսդրությունը հարմարացնել իր հանցավոր գործունեությանը»,-ասված է հայտարարության մեջ:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (12.04.2010), Sagittarius (12.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Հայտարարություն*
> 12.04.2010
> 
> Խոսքը վերաբերում է Քաղաքացիական Օրենսգրքում նախատեսվող այն փոփոխությանը, ըստ որի, *վիրավորանքը սահմանվում է որպես խոսքի, պատկերի, ձայնի, նշանի կամ այլ միջոցով պատիվը, արժանապատվությունը, կամ գործարար համբավը արատավորելու նպատակով կատարված հրապարակային արտահայտություն:* Նման անորոշ, առանց հստակ բնորոշման սահմանումը դիտավորյալ է արված` կամայական մեկնաբանություն տալու համար: Ծանոթ լինելով մեր իշխանավորների հիվանդագին "ինքնասիրությանը" եւ նկատի ունենալով դատական իշխանության` գործադիրի կամակատար լինելու հանգամանքը, կարելի է չկասկածել, որ այս փոփոխություններն օրինական ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո, դատարանները կհեղեղվեն իշխանավորների բողոքներով` ընդդեմ զանգվածային լրատվության միջոցների եւ այլոց, ովքեր կփորձեն որեւէ կերպ քնանդատել նրանց, իսկ դատարաններն էլ վճիռներ կկայացնեն վերջիններիս դեմ:


 :Shok:  էս ի՞նչ ցիրկ ա, նույնիսկ եթե քաղաքկանության մեջ չխորանանք, մի հատ շատ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ, ասեն թե ես Կոկա-Կոլայից /ենթադրենք/ դժգոհ եմ, ու բողոքի ակցիա եմ կազմակերպում, որի ժամանակ մարդիկ պաստառներ են բռնում, որի վրա Կոկա-Կոլա է գրած՝ վրան խաչ քաշաք, հիմա ի՞նչ.... Կոկա-Կոլան ինձ պետք է դատի՞ գործարար համբավը արատավորելու համար

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*22.04.2010

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման կասեցման մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանի որոշումը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան այսպես կոչված «նախաձեռնողական» քաղաքականության սնանկության խոստովանումն ու արձանագրումը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը սույն թվի փետրվարի 2-ի հայտարարության մեջ արդեն անդրադարձել է Ցյուրիխյան ուրացման գործարքին: Կոնգրեսը կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, սակայն մեզ համար անընդունելի է Թուրքիայի պահանջով արձանագրություններում նախատեսված և Հայոց Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը հարցականի տակ դնող պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը: Հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը ոչ միայն վիրավորանք է Ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի նկատմամբ, այլ նաև գործնականում, հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցմանը նպաստելու փոխարեն, դառնալու է մեր ժողովուրդների հարաբերությունները թունավորող գործիք:

Թե՛ բարոյական, թե՛ քաղաքական տեսակետից անընդունելի այս գործարքի ստորագրումը Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչախմբի կողմից ծառայեց միայն մեկ նպատակի` կեղծված նախագահական ընտրություններով և մարտի 1-ի սպանդով իշխանությունը բռնազավթած ռեժիմի համար միջազգային հանրության կողմից լեգիտիմացմանը և աջակցության ապահովմանը: Մինչդեռ, իրականացան Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի բոլոր նախազգուշացումները Հայաստանի համար այդ գործընթացի վտանգավորության մասին: Հակառակ հռչակված նպատակներին, հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման գործընթացը վերածվեց հայ-թուրքական առճակատման գործընթացի: Օգտվելով ռեժիմի անձեռնհասությունից, Թուրքիան հետևողականորեն շարունակեց կապել արձանագրությունների վավերացումը և սահմանների բացումը Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորման հետ: Արդյունքում, ոչ միայն չթուլացան միջազգային ճնշումները Ղարաբաղի հարցում, այլ ընդհակառակը`այն աստիճանի ահագնացան, որ դրանց ներքո Հայաստանն առաջին անգամ իր նորանկախ պատմության մեջ համաձայնեց Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության շրջանակում սահմանափակել Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը (ԵԱՀԿ-ի Աթենքյան հայտարարություն): Կապելով հայ-թուրքական և ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացները, Թուրքիային հաջողվեց  նաև առանցքային և Հայաստանի համար վտանգավոր դերակատարություն ստանձնել Ղարաբաղի շուրջ ընթացող միջազգային բանակցություններում, վտանգվեց այդ բանակցությունների օպտիմալ` Մինսկի խմբի ձևաչափը:

Խճճվելով սեփական «նախաձեռնողական» քաղաքականության սարդոստայնում, ակնհայտ ձախողումների հանդիման, Սերժ Սարգսյանն այլևս ի վիճակի չէ չեզոքացնել իր քաղաքականության վնասները: Մի կողմից կասեցնելով վավերացման գործընթացը, մյուս կողմից արտահայտելով պատրաստակամություն այն շարունակելու, ռեժիմը ըստ էության,  խոստովանում է, որ հայտնվել է փակուղու մեջ, այլևս չունի հետագա քայլերի ծրագիր և զբաղված է կիսատ-պռատ, անսկզբունքային և անհետևողական գործողությունների միջոցով սեփական հասարակության և միջազգային հանրության առջև իր դեմքը փրկելու ապարդյուն ջանքերով: Քաղաքական սխալ հաշվարկների վրա հիմնված, հակասական և անիրականանալի պարտավորություններ ստանձնելով,  իշխանությունները խաթարում են Հայաստանի, որպես հուսալի գործընկերոջ, վարկը և հնարավորություն ստեղծում Հայաստանը միջազգային ասպարեզում ապակառուցողական ներկայացնելու համար:
 Այս արատավոր ընթացքը կասեցնելու միակ հնարավորությունն է ներկա վարչախմբի օր առաջ հեռացումը և արտահերթ ընտրություններով լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձևավորումը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Kuk (23.04.2010), Norton (23.04.2010), Rammer (23.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
24.04.2010թ.

1915թ. Արեւմտյան Հայաստանում եւ ողջ Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում սկսվեց եւ ի կատար ածվեց մարդկության պատմության ծանրագույն ոճիրներից մեկը՝ իր հազարամյա բնօրրանում ապրող հայության պետականորեն կազմակերպված ոչնչացումն ու արտաքսումը։

1965 թվականից ի վեր Հայաստանում, ավելի վաղ նաեւ Սփյուռքում, Ապրիլի 24-ը, որպես Ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի ոգեկոչման խորհրդանշական օր, նշում է ողջ հայությունը, ամբողջ աշխարհում։

Անհերքելի իրողությունների, դրանց մասին վկայող տասնյակ հազարավոր փաստերի ու փաստաթղերի, հայ եւ օտար պատմաբանների ու հրապարակախոս վերլուծաբանների հազարավոր ուսումնասիրությունների շնորհիվ 1970-ական թվականներից ի վեր աշխարհն սկսեց ճանաչել ու դատապարտել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը։ Դա Ցեղասպանության արդյունք սփյուշքահայության եւ հայ ժողովրդի հաղթարշավն էր անսակարկելի պատմական իրողությունը ժխտող թուրքական հզոր պետական քարոզչամեքենայի դեմ։

Հայ ժողովուրդն այս տարի առաջին անգամ 1915թ. Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի օրը նշում է խիստ յուրահատուկ պայմաններում։

Հայաստանում իշխող ներկա վարչախումբը, տաս տարուց ավելի, որպես ելակետ ունենալով միմիայն ապօրինաբար ձեռք բերված իշխանության պահպանման, վերարտադրման ու դրա օգտագործմամբ երկիրն ու ժողովրդին թալանելու խնդիրը՝ այդ նպատակին է ծառայեցրել նաեւ 1915 թ. Ցեղասպանության հարցը։ Արտաքին քաղաքականության հիմքում դնելով՝ քոչարյանասերժական վարչախումբը այն, գիտակցված, դարձրեց սակարկության առարկա՝ դրանից քամելով իր գոյատեւման ապահովման համար անհրաժեշտը առավելագույնը։ Հետեւողականորեն իրագործված անբարո ու դավաճանական այդ ընթացքի այսօր առկա տրամաբանական վերջնակետը երկրի ինքնակոչ ղեկավարի մակարդակով Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնելու, ըստ էության, ուրանալու փաստն է՝ առարկայացած այսպես կոչված, «Պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովիե ստեղծման արձանագրված պաշտոնական համաձայնությամբ։ Դրանով թուրքական պետական մերժողական քաղաքականությունն ու դիվանագիտությանը ստացան իրենց երբեւէ երազած ամենակարեւոր փաստարկը։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, առաջին իսկ պահից անընդունելի է համարել երկու երկրների հարաբերությունների կարգավորման կարեւոր խնդրի լուծման մեջ Ցեղասպանության բացահայտ իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնող «Պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովիե մասին դրույթը, այն արժանացել է նաեւ ողջ հայության, մասնավորապես Սփյուռքի կտրական հակազդեցությանը։

Այսօր, հերթական անգամ ոգեկոչելով 1915թ. Ցեղասպանության անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակը, մենք համոզված ենք, որ այդ հիշատակը ոչ միայն ծիսական խոնարհում ու զգացական միջոցառումներ, այլեւ քաղաքական, ազգային ու բարոյական գործնական պարտավորություն ու պատասխանատվություն է պահանջում ողջ հայությունից։ Առաջին հերթին՝ ուրացման ու քաղաքական շահարկման ու դրանց հեղինակների միահամուռ մերժման տեսքով:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Rammer (25.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
27.04.2010թ.

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման «ընթացակարգի կասեցման» մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանի որոշումը, ըստ էության, փոփոխություն չի մտցնում Հայաստանի խորհրդարանում այդ արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացի կագավիճակի մեջ: Ուստի, այն ավելի ճիշտ է անվանել ոչ թե որոշում «կասեցման» մասին, այլ որոշում «ուղերձի» մասին, որով նա արտահայտում է իր խորը ֆրուստրացիան (հուսախաբությունը) այսպես կոչված հայ-թուրքական «ֆուտբոլային» դիվանագիտության արդյունքների վերաբերյալ: Սերժ Սարգսյանն ունի բոլոր հիմքերը նման ֆրուստրացիայի համար: Դրանք հետևյալն են.

1. Նրա վարած քաղաքականության ամենակարևոր ձախողումն այն է, որ հակառակ հռչակված մտադրությունների և խոստումների չհաջողվեց անջատել հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը ղարաբաղյան կարգավորումից:

2. Այդ անհաջողության հետևանքով հայ-թուրքական և ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացները այլևս միջազգային հանրության կողմից դիտարկվում են որպես փաթեթով լուծվելիք միասնական խնդիր:

3. Արձանագրելով այս իրողությունը՝ Թուրքիան հասավ նրան, որ այսուհետև միջազգային հանրության, առաջին հերթին Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահող գերտերությունների ջանքերը ուղղվելու են ղարաբաղյան հարցի շուտափույթ լուծման համար Հայաստանի վրա ճնշումներ գործադրելուն:

4. Արձանագրություններով նախատեսված պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման` Թուրքիայի պահանջով արված զիջումը, որին Սերժ Սարգսյանը դիմել էր Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունները առանձին կարգավորելու նպատակով, այսպիսով դառնում է անտեղի և միակողմանի զիջում: Բարոյապես անընդունելի նմամ զիջման համար չկար որևէ քաղաքական անհրաժեշտություն, քանի որ ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծելու պարագայում Թուրքիան առանց այդ էլ բացելու էր սահմանը:

5. Ի դեմս պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի մասին դրույթի Թուրքիան, առանց որևէ հատույցի ստացավ այն, ինչը աշխատում է անգամ առանց արձանագրությունների վավերացման, թույլ տալով ԱՄՆ-ին շրջանցել Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը և ընդհանրապես դժվարացնելով ճանաչման գործընթացը:

6. Անգամ Ղարաբաղի խնդրում Թուրքիայի կողմից պահանջների բավարարման դեպքում Սերժ Սարգսյանը այլևս չի կարող հրաժարվել հանձնաժողովից:

7. Ստանալով Ցեղասպանության ուրացումը և ոչինչ չհատուցելով դրա փոխարեն, Թուրքիան հիմա զարգացնում է հաջողությունը, պահանջելով սահմանի վերաբացման դիմաց նաև Աղդամի և Ֆիզուլիի վերադարձը Ադրբեջանին և, ըստ որոշ տվյալների, արդեն ստացել է այդ հարցում համանախագահող տերությունների աջակցությունը:

Սերժ Սարգսյանը, թերևս, իրեն խաբված է զգում Թուրքիայի և միջազգային հանրության կողմից, սակայն ավելի ծանր է այն հանգամանքը, որ նա խաբել է հայ ժողովրդին: Այս խայտառակ տապալման հիմնական պատճառն այն է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ստիպված մտավ դիվագիտական այնպիսի գործընթացների մեջ, որոնք թույլ են տալիս իրեն ձեռք բերել միջազգային հանրության աջակցությունը և ամրապնդել իր խոցելի և ոչ-լեգիտիմ կառավարումը Հայաստանում: Կործանարար այս գործընթացի կասեցման միակ միջոցն այն է, որ դադարեցվեն բռնության և դրսի օժանդակությանը կառչելու փորձերը և երկրում նախաձեռնվեն համերաշխության և ազգային համախմբման գործընթացներ, որոնք կհանգեցնեն Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության և լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձևավորումը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (27.04.2010), Rammer (27.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

3–րդ կետը անհիմն է։ 16 տարի է, ինչ շուտափույթը չի աշխատում, ու շուտափույթի որևէ շարժառիթ չկա։ 4–րդ կետը՝ առուն պետք է թռնել, նոր ասել «հոպ»։ 5–րդ կետը միարժեք չի։ ԱՄՆ–ն էլի «Մեծ Եղեռն» էր արտասանելու, եթե նույնսիկ քիրվայությունը չլիներ։ Ճանաչող լիներ, քիրվայությունից առաջ 10 տարի նույն վիճակն էր, թող ճանաչեր։ 6–րդ կետը՝ Կարող է, արձանագրությունները դեռ վավերացված չեն, վավերացումն էլ արդեն խիստ կասկածելի է։ 7–րդ կետը արդեն ինդուկտիվ–դեդուկցիոն մտքերի տրանսֆորմացիայի ու համատիեզերական գուշակությունների շարքից է։

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
07.05.2010թ.

ՀՀ Կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունը հանդես է եկել մի օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությամբ, որի ընդունումը սպառնում է վտանգել և ի չիք դարձնել անկախության գլխավոր ձեռքբերումներից մեկը՝ պետական լեզվի հիմքի վրա միասնական ազգային հանրակրթական դպրոցի համակարգը։

Մայրենի լեզվի հիման վրա հանրակրթության ապահովումը մարդու ազգային ինքնության ձևավորման, դրանով իսկ՝ ազգի ընդհանրական ինքնության պահպանման ու խորացման, վերջին հաշվով՝ ազգային անկախ պետականության կայացման ու հարատևման գրավականն է։ Մայրենի լեզվով հանրակրթությունն է, որ առավելագույնս ապահովում է համամարդկային արժեքների և համաշխարհային մշակույթի համընդհանուր մատչելիությունն ու տարածումը ամբողջ ժողովրդի մեջ՝ այն դարձնելով ազգայինը սնուցող կարևոր մի աղբյուր։ Որպես ինքնապահպանման թիվ մեկ քաղաքական խնդիր, դա գիտակցվել է տասնյակ դարեր առաջ. ժամանակին ա՛յդ գիտակցումն է եղել հայոց գրերի արարման, հայկական դպրոցի ու դպրության ստեղծման միակ խթանիչը։ Գիտակցական թե ենթագիտակցական մակարդակով նույն այդ շարժառիթն է աշխարհի տարբեր ծայրերում առաջացած գաղթօջախներում հայկական դպրոց հիմնելը դարձրել առաջին խնդիր։ Նույն այդ գիտակցումով է, որ նորանկախ Հայաստանի առաջին խորհրդարանը օրենքի ուժ տվեց հանրակրթական դպրոցներում ՀՀ հայազգի քաղաքացիների համար պարտադիր հայկական կրթությանը։

Նախապատրաստվող օրենսդրական փոփոխությունները խնդիր ունեն ճանապարհ բացել օտար լեզուներով հանրակրթական դպրոցների համար։ Դրանով վարչախումբը ընդունում է հայերեն կրթության անլիարժեքությունը, մատնում հայությանը երկրորդ կարգի ազգ համարելու իր ընկալումը։

Քաղաքական իշխանության սանձարձակության, օրինականության ու պաշտպանվածության բացակայության, սոցիալական բևեռացման խորացման, համատարած աղքատության, ամեն ինչին միայն բիզնեսի տեսանկյունից նայող պաշտոնեության պայմաններում սույն նախաձեռնությունը դառնում է տասնապատիկ վտանգավոր։ Այս պայմաններում օտարալեզու հանրակրթությունը, ինչպես ցույց է տվել փորձը, որպես «էլիտար», արագորեն տարածվելու, դառնալու է մի կողմից՝ սոցիալական անառողջ խմորումների, մյուս կողմից՝ հատկապես մտավոր պոտենցիալի արտագաղթի խթանման նոր մի դարպաս։

*Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ հիշյալ նախաձեռնությունը քաղաքական առումով վտանգավոր է, գավառամտության արգասիք և կոչ է անում դրա դեմ ստեղծել հասարակական անհանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտ, կանխել դրա իրականացումը։ Oտար լեզուների իմացությունը կարևորագույն խնդիր է, ինչը հնարավոր է և պետք է լուծել մայրենի լեզվով հանրակրթության շրջանակներում:*
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (14.05.2010), Ձայնալար (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
20.05.2010թ.

Ս/թ մայիսի 19-ին Մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիան հայտարարություն է տարածել ՄԱԿ-ի Մարդու իրավունքների խորհրդում ՀՀ-ում մարդու իրավունքների վիճակի վերաբերյալ զեկույցի քննարկման առիթով։ ՄԻՄՖ-ը միացել է մի շարք արձանագրումների ու գնահատականների, մասնավորապես՝ Մարտի 1-2-ին իշխանությունների կազմակերպած՝ սպանություններով ուղեկցված բռնարարքներին ու առ այսօր դրանց պատշաճ քննության բացակայությանը, արդարադատության համակարգի անկախության բացակայությանը, խոսքի եւ մամուլի, հավաքների ազատության դեմ հարուցված խոչընդոտներին ու սահմանափակումներին, անկախ հեռուստաընկերությունների ապօրինի եթերեզրկմանը, լրագրողների եւ այլոց նկատմամբ բռնություններին, իրավապաշտպանների ոչ նորմալ աշխատանքային պայմաններին, ընդհուպ մինչեւ գենդերային խտրականության խնդիրներին։

Տարակուսանքն է հարուցում այն փաստը, որ իրոք գոյություն ունեցող հիմնախնդիրների այս ցանկում տեղ չի գտել ամենակարեւորներից մեկը՝ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության փաստը, մանավանդ, որ այդ հարցի շուրջ նույնպես լուրջ քննարկում է եղել ՄԱԿ-ի հիշյալ զեկույցի քննարկման ժամանակ։ Համոզված ենք, որ ՄԻՄՖ-ը կգտնի սույն վրիպումը շտկելու ձեւ, մանավանդ, որ ապրիլի 6-ից Երեւանում մեկնարկած իր համաժողովում, իսկ համաժողովի տասնյակ պատվիրակներ նաեւ բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքում, բազմիցս շեշտեցին քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության խայտառակ փաստը՝ պահանջելով նրանց անհապաղ ազատ արձակումը:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.06.2010), Rammer (20.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Հայտարարություն*
> 20.05.2010թ.
> 
> Ս/թ մայիսի 19-ին Մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիան հայտարարություն է տարածել ՄԱԿ-ի Մարդու իրավունքների խորհրդում ՀՀ-ում մարդու իրավունքների վիճակի վերաբերյալ զեկույցի քննարկման առիթով։ ՄԻՄՖ-ը միացել է մի շարք արձանագրումների ու գնահատականների, մասնավորապես՝ Մարտի 1-2-ին իշխանությունների կազմակերպած՝ սպանություններով ուղեկցված բռնարարքներին ու առ այսօր դրանց պատշաճ քննության բացակայությանը, արդարադատության համակարգի անկախության բացակայությանը, խոսքի եւ մամուլի, հավաքների ազատության դեմ հարուցված խոչընդոտներին ու սահմանափակումներին, անկախ հեռուստաընկերությունների ապօրինի եթերեզրկմանը, լրագրողների եւ այլոց նկատմամբ բռնություններին, իրավապաշտպանների ոչ նորմալ աշխատանքային պայմաններին, ընդհուպ մինչեւ գենդերային խտրականության խնդիրներին։
> 
> Տարակուսանքն է հարուցում այն փաստը, որ իրոք գոյություն ունեցող հիմնախնդիրների այս ցանկում տեղ չի գտել ամենակարեւորներից մեկը՝ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության փաստը, մանավանդ, որ այդ հարցի շուրջ նույնպես լուրջ քննարկում է եղել ՄԱԿ-ի հիշյալ զեկույցի քննարկման ժամանակ։ Համոզված ենք, *որ ՄԻՄՖ-ը կգտնի սույն վրիպումը շտկելու ձեւ,* մանավանդ, որ ապրիլի 6-ից Երեւանում մեկնարկած իր համաժողովում, իսկ համաժողովի տասնյակ պատվիրակներ նաեւ բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքում, բազմիցս շեշտեցին քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության խայտառակ փաստը՝ պահանջելով նրանց անհապաղ ազատ արձակումը:
> *
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
> Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*


Բայց ինչ մի հատ տեղեկացված միջազգային հանրություն ունենք: ՄԱԿ-ն էլ ընդունեց, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ չկա: Վրիպում եմ ասել:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն 
Ազատության հրապարակում բողոքի ակցիաների եւ ձերբակալությունների մասին*
02.06.2010թ.

Վերջին օրերին անհատ քաղաքացիներ բողոքի քաղաքացիական ակցաներ են փորձում կազմակերպել նորաբաց Ազատության հրապարակում, ինչը ապօրինաբար խոչընդոտվում է ոստիկանության կողմից։ Մարդկանց նկատմամբ բռնություն է գործադրվում, նրանց ապօրինաբար տանում են ոստականական բաժանմունք։ Մայիսի 31-ին ոստիկանական բաժանմունք տարված 17 քաղաքացիներից 3-ին, այդ թվում նաեւ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի լրագրող Անի Գեւորգյանին ձերբակալել են շինծու մեղադրանքներով, ինչպես միշտ՝ բացառապես ոստիկանների տված ցուցմունքի հիման վրա։

Ազատության հրապարակում տարբեր ակցիաներ անցկացնելու մարդկանց ցանկությունը ավելի քան բնական է։ Առաջին իսկ պահից, դեռ 1987թ. աշնանից, երբ ԽՍՀՄ պայմաններում հնարավոր եղավ իրացնել ազատ հավաքների իրավունքը, Օպերային թատրոնին կից Թատերական հրապարակը դարձավ առաջին ինքնաբուխ հավաքների, զանազան ակցիաների, քննարկումների վայր։ Հետագայում այն վերանվանվեց Ազատության հրապարակը հենց այն պատճառով, որ տարիներ շարունակ եղել էր հարյուրավոր նման քաղաքացիական ու քաղաքական միջոցառումների տեղ ու ձեռք բերել ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների ծննդավայրի խորհրդանիշի համարում։

Ազատության հրապարակը 2008թ. մարտիմեկյան ջարդից ու սպանդից, ապօրինաբար հայտարարված արտակարգ դրությունից ի վեր ոստիկանության կողմից փակված էր քաղաքացիների համար։ Ոստիկանությամբ շրջափակված այդ հրապարակում անցկացվեց չընտրված նախագահի երդման արարողությունը, ինչից հետո անհիմն երկար՝ երկու տարի ժամկետով այն դարձվեց շինհրապարակ՝ հույս ունենալով, որ այդ ընթացքում կմարի համաժողովրդական շարժումը։ Այդ ծրագիրը տապալվեց, հույսը չիրականացավ եւ այսօր, հրապարակի բացումից հետո իշխանությունն ստիպված է դիմել ցցուն ապօրինությունների՝ ընդհուպ զբոսնելու համար հրապարակի մուտքերը փակելով։ Ընդ որում, հրապարակ պարզ մուտք գործելը արգելվում է միայն քաղաքական ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին, որոնց բոլորին արդեն դեմքով ճանաչում են։ Նաեւ խոչընդոտվում են մեկ կամ մի քանի քաղաքացիների՝ իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքների իրացման շրջանակներում որեւէ ակցիա՝ խաթարելով այդ հրապարակում նման միջոցառումների անցկացման երկու տասնամյակի ընթացքում ձեւավորված ավանդույթը։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն առայժմ որոշում չի ընդունել Ազատության հրապարակում միջոցառումներ անցկացնելու մասին, սակայն իրեն հասու բոլոր միջոցներով, ներառյալ բարոյական, քաղաքական ու իրավական աջակցությունը, պաշտպանելու է այն անհատներին, քաղաքացիներին, ովքեր տարբեր հավաքների անհատական կամ խմբային ակցիաներ անցկացնելու իրենց իրավունքնքը կորոշեն իրացնել դրա համար ավանդական դարձած Ազատության հրապարակում։ Վստահեցնում ենք, որ Ազատության հրապարակը բացվելու է ու շարունակելու է գործել որպես ազատ խոսքի, ազատությունների ընդլայնման ու մարդու իրավունքների իրացման տեղի, ինչպիսին այն եղել է, ու մնալու է այդպիսին այս եւ հաջորդ իշխանությունների օրոք։ Իսկ այսօրվա օրինախախտները, ապօրինի հրամաններ տվողները եւ կատարողները պատժվելու են օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:37 ----------

*Հայտարարություն
«Շարունակում են խոչընդոտել»
*
02.06.2010թ.

«Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում նախատեսված փոփոխություններով Հայաստանի իշխանությունները միայն մեկ նպատակ են հետապնդում` թվայնացման գործնթացը ծառայեցնել ՝ խոչընդոտելու անկախ որեւէ հեռուստատեսության մուտքը եթեր, մասնավորապես՝ արգելելու 2002 թ. ապօրինաբար փակված "Ա1+" վերաբացումը:

Ա1+-ի տեղեկատվություն տարածելու իրավունքի վերականգնումը ենթադրող՝ Մարդու իրավունքների Եվրոպական դատարանի որոշումը չկատարելու եւ ընդհանրապես հեռուստաեթերը իշխանության խիստ վերահսկողության տակ պահելու նպատակով իշխող վարչախումբը չի խորշել խաբեության, պետական շահի ոտնահարման, հանցավոր անգործության, սահմանադրական իրավունքների խախտման եւ անարժանապատիվ հնարքների որեւէ փորձից:

2002-2008թթ. առանց հիմնավորումների եւ արժանահավատ տեխնիկական աուդիտի հայտարարեցին, որ Հայաստանում հասանելի են միայն 22 անալոգային հաճախականություններ, եւ շինծու մրցույթներով «ապահովեցին» Ա1+-ի "պարտությունը"՝ բոլոր 22 հաճախականությունները տրամադրելով հլու-հնազանդ հեռուստաընկերություններին, որոնք նախագահականի հրամանով են լուսաբանում քաղաքական նորությունները եւ անցուդարձը, անում զավեշտալի քայլեր՝ ընդհուպ մինչեւ ընդդիմության ասուլիսների կոլեկտիվ "բոյկոտները":

Մի ժամանակշրջանում, երբ ամբողջ աշխարհը անցում է կատարում թվայնացմանը, ինչը հնարավորություն է տալիս անհամեմատ ավելացնել հեռարձակման հնարավորությունները, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները ամեն բան արեցին այդ հնարավորությունները արհեստականորեն սահմանափակելու, չօգտագործելու եւ թվայնացման գործընթացը ձգձգելու համար: Մասնավորապես, Միջազգային Հեռահաղորդակցման Միությունում /International Telecommunications Union/ անգործության, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ միտումնավոր անսկզբունքային եւ անհետեւողական աշխատանքի պատճառով, Հայաստանին հատկացվելիք անալոգային հաճախականությունների թիվը կրճատվել է 11-ի:

Երկու տարի խնդիրն անհիմն ձգձգելուց հետո Հայաստանի կառավարությունը պատրաստել է թվայնացման մի ծրագիր, որով մոտակա տարիներին կթվայնացնեն ՀՀ տրամադրության տակ գտնվող 11 անալոգային հաճախականություններից միայն 4-ը, ինչի հետեւանքով հեռարձակման հնարավորություն կստանա միայն 18 հեռուստաընկերություն: Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ հակառակ երկու տարի առաջ տրված խոստումների, պետական շահագործման մուլտիպլեքսների գործարկմամբ ոչ միայն չեն ավելանալու հեռարձակաման հնարավորությունները, ինչը կվերացներ անկախ հեռուստատեսությունների գործունեության համար բոլոր տեխնիկական խոչնդոտները, այլ հակառակը`կրճատվելու են անգամ եղածները: Իսկ մասնավոր մուլտիպլեքսների մուտքը նախատեսվում է միայն 2015 թվականին այն էլ` անորոշ պայմաններով:

Նման անմեղսունակ ծրագրի հիմնավորման համար Հայաստանի իշխանությունները որեւէ հոդաբշխ պատասխան չեն տալիս հասարակության, անկախ փորձագետների, հեռարձակման բնագավառում մասնագիտական հետաքրքրություն ունեցող կազմակերպությունների հարցերին:

Թվայնացման ծրագրի հետ կապված ֆինանսական եւ տեխնիկական ասպեկտների ապօրինի քողարկումը հանրությունից եւ ոչնչով չհիմնավորված, հեռարձակման ոլորտում արհեստական սահմանանափակումներ պարունակող թվայնացման ծրագիրը ուղղված է երկու նպատակի. 1/ պահպանել իշխանության վերահսկողությունը հեռուստառադիոյի ոլորտի նկատմամբ, մասնավորապես շարունակել Ա1+ հեռուստատեսության ապօրինի արգելումը, 2/ սահմանել վարչախմբի կոռուպցիոն հնարավորությունները խոստումնալից հեռանկարներ ունեցող հեռահաղորդակցության բնագավառում:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պահանջում է հրաժարվել հեռահաղորդակցության բնագավառում արհեստական եւ անհիմն սահմանափակումներ ստեղծող այդ հակապետական եւ հակաժողովրդական ծրագրից եւ Ազգային Ժողով ներկայացվելիք օրինագծում ընդգրկել համապատասխան միջազգային եւ տեղական մասնագիտական կազմակերպությունների առաջարկները, որոնք ուղղված են խոսքի ազատության եւ անկախ հեռուստատեսության հեռարձակման հնարավորությունների ապահովմանը, կերաշխավորեն բնագավառի կառավարման թափանցիկությունը եւ հաշվետվությունը հանրության առջեւ:

*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.06.2010), Norton (03.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
21.06.2010թ.

Հունիսի լույս 19-ի գիշերը ադրբեջանական դիվերսիոն խումբը Մարտակերտի ուղղությամբ մտել է ղարաբաղյան պաշտպանական դիրքեր, ինչի հետեւանքով, ըստ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության, զոհվել է չորս զինծառայող, եւս չորսը՝ վիրավորվել։ Հարձակվողները տվել են մեկ զոհ։ Իսկ հունիսի 20-ին, դարձյալ ըստ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության, հրադադարի ռեժիմը ողջ սահմանի երկայնքով խախտվել է 284 անգամ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է Ադրբեջանի կողմից հրադադարի ռեժիմի խախտման ցինիկ փաստը եւ ցավակցում զոհերի հարազատներին։

Մի կողմ թողնելով վարչախմբի հանցավոր քաղաքականության հետեւանքով հրադադարի՝ ավելի ու ավելի փխրուն դառնալու պատճառները եւ վերահաստատելով Լեռնային Ղանրաբաղի խնդիրը խաղաղ ճանապարհով լուծելու իր սկզբունքային դիրքորոշումը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը միաժամանակ հայտարարում է, որ ռազմական վտանգի դեպքում վճռականորեն կանգնելու է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության համար պայքարի առաջին դիրքերում:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Gayl (22.06.2010), Kuk (23.06.2010), Norton (22.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (22.06.2010), Նարե (22.06.2010), Շինարար (22.06.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ՀԱԿ. ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՊԱՀՊԱՆՄԱՆ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. ՆԱԽԱԳԻԾ*

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանրության քննարկմանն է հանձնել Առողջության պահպանման քաղաքականության նախագիծը
*

*ՆԱԽԱԲԱՆ*

Վերլուծելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առողջապահության համակարգի ներկա վիճակը և արձանագրելով այս բնագավառում անհետաձգելի ու արմատական փոփոխությունների իրականացման անհրաժեշտությունը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանրային քննարկման է ներկայացնում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում առողջության պահպանման քաղաքականության վերափոխումների վերաբերյալ հիմնադրույթները:

Ներկայում արձանագրվող ինչպես ժողովրդագրական, այնպես էլ առողջապահական ոլորտի վիճակը բնութագրող ցուցանիշները մտահոգիչ են, իսկ առաջիկա միտումները` տագնապահարույց: Սոցիալական կարևորագույն նշանակություն ունեցող այնպիսի հիվանդություններ, ինչպիսիք են սիրտ-անոթային համակարգի հիվանդությունները, չարորակ նորագոյացությունները, շարունակում են առաջնային տեղեր զբաղեցնել ընդհանուր մահացության կառուցվածքում, ընդ որում` տարեցտարի նկատվում է դրանց շարունակական աճի միտում: Բնակչությանը մատուցվող բժշկական ծառայությունների որակը ոչ միայն պատշաճ մակարդակի վրա չէ, այլև առկա առողջապահական համակարգը, լինելով ծախսատար և միևնույն ժամանակ անարդյունավետ ու կոռումպացված, չի վայելում բավարար հանրային վստահություն: Առողջապահության ֆինանսավորումն իրականացվում է բացառապես պետական բյուջեի եւ ուղղակի վճարումների միջոցով, իսկ պետության կողմից առողջապահության համակարգին ուղղվող ֆինանսական միջոցները անբավարար են: Մինչդեռ ժամանակակից առողջապահական համակարգերի ֆինանսավորման բազմաձեւությունը ենթադրում է մասնավորապես պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրության առկայություն: Անհանգստացնող են առողջապահության բնագավառում առկա մեծածավալ կոռուպցիան և ստվերային շրջանառությունը: Հասարակությունը, ի դեմս առողջապահության համակարգի, չի տեսնում քաղաքացու առողջության պահպանման հարցում պետության երաշխավորին` անկախ նրա սոցիալական կարգավիճակից: 

Առողջապահության համակարգը ավելին է, քան` բժշկական օգնության մատուցումը` ներառելով նաև հիվանդությունների կանխարգելումն ու առողջության ամրապնդումը: Հստակ գործող առողջապահության համակարգը հանդիսանում է առողջության բարելավման կարևորագույն պայման, այն փրկում է մարդկային կյանքեր, հետևաբար` պետությունը պարտավոր է ամեն ինչ անել արդյունավետ գործող առողջապահության համակարգ ունենալու համար, ինչը նաև տնտեսական զարգացման և բարեկեցության մակարդակի բարձրացման գրավականներից է: Անթույլատրելի է, որպեսզի մարդիկ առողջության վատացման հետևանքով և/կամ այն վերականգնելու համար հայտնվեն աղքատության եզրին:

Հետևաբար, օրակարգային են առողջապահությունում միջազգայնորեն ընդունված հիմնարար սկզբունքների՝ արդարության, սոցիալական համերաշխության, մատչելիության, հավասարության արմատավորման հիմնահարցերը: Այս առումով կարևոր է առողջության պահպանման խնդրում պետության և քաղաքացու իրավունքների և պարտավորությունների ներդաշնակումը: 

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի` ստորև ներկայացված «Առողջության պահպանման քաղաքականություն» նախագիծը հիմնված է հետևյալ հիմնադրույթների վրա.

- Հասարակություն - առողջապահության համակարգ խաթարված հարաբերությունների վերականգնում:
- Առողջապահության քաղաքականության հիմքում` համերաշխություն, արդարություն, թափանցիկություն  և հանրության մասնակցություն:
- «Հիվանդապահությունից» անցում դեպի առողջության պահպանում
- Պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրական համակարգի ներդրում. հարուստը վճարում է աղքատի, հիվանդը` առողջի, աշխատողը` գործազուրկի և երիտասարդը` տարեցի համար:
- Պետության կողմից ոչ թե բուժհիմնարկների այլ քաղաքացիների ֆինանսավորում:
- Օլիգոպոլ/կորպորոկրատիկ առողջապահությունից անցում դեպի մրցակցային առողջապահություն:
- Պետության կողմից առողջապահական ծառայությունների որակի վերահսկողություն: 
- Առողջապահության համակարգի արձագանքելիության մակարդակի բարձրացում  համահունչ բնակչության կարիքներին, պահանջներին և սպասելիքներին:

Հանրային առողջություն

1. «Հանրային առողջության պահպանման ծառայության» ստեղծում: Պետական հիգիենիկ-հակահամաճարակային համակարգի հիման վրա կձևավորվի նոր «Հանրային առողջության պահպանման ծառայություն»` օժտված հանրային առողջության այժմեական խնդիրներին արձագանքելու համար անհրաժեշտ նորացված գործառույթներով, այդ թվում` համաճարակաբանական իրավիճակի վերահսկում եւ բնակչության առողջության գնահատում, առողջության վրա ներազդող ռիսկի գործոնների կանխատեսում, հայտնաբերում, ուսումնասիրում եւ վերացում, հիվանդությունների կանխարգելում` առաջնային և երկրորդային կանխարգելիչ միջոցների կիրառմամբ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:35 ----------

2. «Հանրային առողջության պահպանման ծառայության» գործառույթների ապակենտրոնացում: Մի շարք գործառույթներ կփոխանցվեն  առողջության առաջնային պահպանման օղակ (մասնավորապես անհատի առողջության պահպանման հարցերը, իրազեկումը և այլն), իսկ հիգիենիկ վերահսկման գործառույթները կպատվիրակվեն տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններին: Ծառայության եւ նրա կողմից իրականացվող միջոցառումների ֆինանսավորումը կիրականացվի պետական բյուջեից, վճարովի ծառայությունների (լաբորատոր-գործիքային հետազոտություններ, փորձաքննությունների անցկացում եւ այլն) իրականացումից ստացված միջոցներից, ինչպես նաեւ ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ չարգելված այլ աղբյուրներից:

3. Միջգերատեսչական նպատակային ծրագրերի իրագործում: Հաշվի  առնելով, որ ՀՀ-ում մահացության ընդանուր կառուցվածքում մինչև 70% կազմում են սիրտ-անոթային և ուռուցքային հիվանդությունները, կիրականացվեն առողջության առաջնային պահպանմանն ուղղված ազգային միջգերատեսչական նպատակային ծրագրեր, այդ թվում քաղցկեղի դեմ պայքարի, սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդությունների կանխարգելման, շաքարային դիաբետի, ինչպես նաև ծխախոտի, ալկոհոլի, թմրամիջոցների, ավելորդ քաշի վերահսկման ծրագրեր: Կկենսագործվեն նաև սոցիալական վտանգ ներկայացնող հիվանդությունների դեմ պայքարի ծրագրեր (տուբերկուլոզ, վիրուսային հեպատիտներ, ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ և այլն):

4. Դեռահասների եւ տարեցների առողջության պահպանում: Կիրականացվեն դեռահասների և տարեց մարդկանց առողջությունը պահպանող և կենսակերպի ակտիվությանը նպաստող պետական նպատակային ծրագրեր, որոնք միտված կլինեն ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում բնակչության առողջության ամրապնդմանն ու պահպանմանը, այդ թվում` երիտասարդության համար սոցիալ-կրթական հատուկ ծրագրերի իրագործումը, տարեցների ակտիվությանը, ինքնուրույնությանը և սոցիալական արդյունավետությանն ուղղված միջոցառումների իրականացումը: Պետությունը կորդեգրի երկարատև խնամքի կենտրոնների ստեղծման գաղափարը:

Առողջապահության համակարգի արդյունավետություն և բնակչությանը մատուցվող բժշկական ծառայությունների հասանելիություն և մատչելիություն

Պետությունը իր ֆինանսավորման ծավալներում կկատարի էական տեղաշարժ հիվանդի բուժման ծախսերից դեպի մարդու առողջության պահպանման ծրագրերի ֆինանսավորումը: Արդյունքում առողջության առաջնային պահպանման համակարգը կունենա շարունակական զարգացման հնարավորություն` լիարժեքորեն իրագործելու համար իր առջև դրված խնդիրները (հիվանդությունների հայտնաբերում և կանխարգելում, իմունիզացիա, առողջ ապրելակերպի խրախուսում, համայնքային առողջապահություն և այլն):

5. Ֆինանսական միջոցների կառավարում: Առողջապահության համակարգի արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելու նպատակով կներդրվի ֆինանսավորման բազմաձևություն` պետական բյուջե, տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների բյուջեներ, համավճարներ, բժշկական ապահովագրության միջոցներ, անհատական կուտակային բժշկական հաշիվներ և այլն: Դրան կնպաստի նաև պետական պատվերի տեղադրման մրցութային կարգի և մատուցվող ծառայությունների որակի և ծավալի ապահովման գործուն համակարգի ներդրումը: Կֆինանսավորվի ոչ թե բուժհիմնարկը, այլ` քաղաքացին: Կկանոնակարգվի նաև պետական պատվերով մատուցվող ծառայությունների գնագոյացման քաղաքականությունը` դրանով իսկ վերացնելով պետպատվերով բուժօգնություն ստացողներից հավելյալ առձեռն գումարներ վերցնելու արատավոր գործելաոճը:

6. Բժշկական օգնության հավաստագրային ֆինանսավորում: Պետությունը կանցնի հավաստագրային ֆինանսավորման` առողջապահության պետական բյուջեով հաստատված ամենամյա ծրագրի շրջանակներում։ Հավաստագիրը իբրև  մատուցված բժշկական ծառայությունների դիմաց վճարման միջոց ազատ ձևով կշրջանառվի արժեթղթերի շուկայում, սոցիալական ապահովագրության ոլորտում, առողջապահական բոլոր կազմակերպություններում եւ առաջին իսկ պահանջի դեպքում ենթակա կլինի պետության կողմից մարման։ Սրա արդյունքում կբարձրանա բժշկական ծառայությունների որակն ու մատչելիությունը, կբարելավվի ֆինանսական հոսքերի կառավարելիությունը, կնվազի կոռուպցիան։ Հավաստագրերը կտրվեն քաղաքացիներին, որոնց իրացման հիմքում կդրվի առողջապահական հիմնարկների մրցակցությունը:
Կդադարեցվի բուժհիմնարկների ուղղակի ֆինանսավորումը բյուջեից` բացառությամբ տարափոխիկ հիվանդությունների և տուբերկուլյոզի բուժում իրականացնողների:

7. Պարտադիր բժշական ապահովագրական համակարգի ներդրում: Կներդրվի պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրական համակարգ, որը հիմնված կլինի սոցիալական համերաշխության սկզբունքի վրա` երբ «առողջը վճարում է հիվանդի, հարուստը աղքատի, երիտասարդը տարեցի և աշխատողը գործազուրկի համար»: Պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրական միջոցները կձևավորվեն գործատուի և աշխատողի համատեղ վճարումներից: Այս համակարգը աստիճանաբար հնարավորություն կտա օրինականացնել և կառավարելի դարձնել այսօր անմիջականորեն բնակչության կողմից կատարվող ուղղակի և «ստվերային» բժշկական ծախսերը` բարձրացնելով դրանց օգտագործման արդյունավետւթյունը, կհաղթահարվի բուժօգնության դիմելու բնակչության  մոտ խորացող հոգեբանական արգելքը, կհավաքագրվեն լրացուցիչ ֆինանսական միջոցներ` բնակչության առողջության պահպանման համար, բուժօգնության դիմաց վճարները կդառնան առավել կանխատեսելի, անհատականացված և հասցեական: Պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրական համակարգի ներդրումը կիրականացվի փուլային եղանակով` աստիճանաբար ընդգրկելով հանրության տարբեր շերտեր և սոցիալական խմբեր: Պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրության ամենամյա ծրագիրը (սոցիալական խմբեր և հիվանդությունների  տեսակներ) կհաստատվի տարեկան բյուջեի հետ միասին:

8. Առողջության պահպանմանը ուղղվող ֆինանսական միջոցների կտրուկ աճ: Առողջապահության ոլորտի պետական բյուջետային ֆինանսավորումը կկազմի ՀՆԱ առնվազն 3%-ը (ներկայումս 1.6%)։ Արդյունքում, հաշվի առնելով առողջապահության համակարգի ֆինանսավորման բոլոր աղբյուրներից կատարվող հոսքերի ծավալը, առողջապահության ֆինանսավորումը կհասնի ՀՆԱ առնվազն 6%-ի։

----------

Chuk (01.07.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Բժշկական օգնության և ծառայությունների որակի կառավարում*

Բժշկական ծառայությունը յուրահատուկ «ապրանք» է, որի որակը և անհրաժեշտ ծավալները միջին սպառողի կողմից գնահատման  համար բարդ են` անհրաժեշտ են հատուկ գիտելիքներ: Պետությունը քայլեր կիրականացնի բժշկական օգնության որակի կառավարման նոր համակարգ ձևավորելու և ներդնելու ուղղությամբ, համարելով այն գերակա խնդիր:

9.  «Պետական առողջապահական գործակալության» կարգավիճակի փոփոխություն:  Ծառայությունների առաջարկի և գնման համակարգը ներդնելու նպատակով կվերանայվի պետական ֆինանսավորման շրջանակներում բժշկական օգնության գնորդ հանդիսացող և որակի վերահսկում իրականցնող Պետական առողջապահական գործակալության ենթակայությունը (ներկայումս այն հանդիսանում է ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության առանձնացված ստորաբաժանում): Այն կվերածվի գերատեսչական ենթակայությունից դուրս կարգավիճակ ունեցող կառույցի: Պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրության ներդրմանը զուգընթաց այն կձևափոխվի բժշկական ապահովագրության պետական հիմնադրամի:

10. Բժշկական ծառայությունների մատուցման գործելակարգերի կիրառում:  Որակի բարելավման և վերահսկման նպատակով կմշակվեն և կներդրվեն հիվանդությունների վարման գործելակարգեր, բժշկա-տնտեսագիտական չափորոշիչներ, ինչը հնարավորություն կտա մինչև 30%-ով կրճատել բժշկական օգնության փոխհատուցման չհիմնավորված ծախսերը:

11. Բժշկական ծառայությունների առաջարկի և պահանջարկի ներդաշնակում: Բժիշկների եւ բուժհիմնարկների կողմից  բժշկական ծառայությունների սպառումը անհիմն ուռճացնելու միտումներից (չհիմնավորված կոնսուլտացիաներ, լաբորատոր-գործիքային հետազոտություններ և այլն) խուսափելու նպատակով կներդրվի բժշկական օգնության և ծառայությունների առաջարկի և գնման համակարգ: Պետությունը բոլոր բուժհիմնարկներում (անկախ սեփականության ձևից ) կվերահսկի հիվանդների բուժման որակը:

12. Բժշկական ծառայությունների որակի վերահսկման գործառույթի ապակենտրոնացում: Այլ աղբյուրներից (կամավոր ապահովագրություն, անհատական կուտակային բժշկական հաշիվներ և այլն) ֆինանսավորվող բժշկական ծառայությունների որակի վերահսկման գործառույթը կվերապահվի նաև ֆինանսավորումն իրականացնող համապատասխան կառույցներին:

13. Հասարակական վերահսկողության խթանում: Բժշկական օգնություն և ծառայություններ մատուցողների եւ դրանցից օգտվող անձանց պարտականությունների եւ իրավունքների ներդաշնակությունը ապահովելու նպատակով պետությունը կնպաստի մասնագիտական ասոցիացիաների (միությունների) և պացիենտների իրավունքների խնդիրներով զբաղվող կազմակերպությունների ձևավորմանը եւ նրանց դերի բարձրացմանը:  

14. Մասնագիտական գործունեության լիցենզավորման համակարգի վերանայում: Կներդրվի առողջապահական մասնագետների անհատական լիցենզավորման, ինչպես նաև առողջապահական կազմակերպությունների հավաստագրման համակարգերը: Կվերանայվեն առողջապահական հաստատությունների լիցենզավորման ընթացակարգերը` լիցենզիայի շնորհման գործցընթացը դարձնելով առավելապես թափանցիկ, ինչը թույլ կտա նվազագույնի հասցնել կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերը:

*Դեղային քաղաքականություն և սննդի անվտանգության հիմնախնդիրներ*

Պետությունը կարևորում է բնակչությանը արդյունավետ, անվտանգ, որակյալ և ֆիզիկապես ու ֆինանսապես մատչելի դեղամիջոցներով ապահովելու, ինչպես նաև սննդի անվտանգության երաշխավորման խնդիրները:

15. Դեղորայքային ապահովության պետական ֆինանսավորման աճ: Կմշակվի և կիրականացվի «Բնակչության դեղորայքային ապահովվածության ու մատչելիության պետական նպատակային ծրագիր», ինչին կտրամադրվի պետական բյուջեից  առողջապահությանը հատկացված  միջոցների առնվազն 10%-ը, ներկայիս 6.5%-ի դիմաց:

16. Դեղաբուժության արդիականացում: «Հիմնական դեղերի ցանկի» վերանայման հաճախականությունը 2 տարվա փոխարեն  կսահմանվի 1 տարի: Դրա մեջ կընդգրկվեն բուժական պրակտիկայում հաստատված առավել արդյունավետ եւ մատչելի բոլոր այն դեղամիջոցները, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են պետական նպատակային ծրագրերի շրջանակներում հիվանդությունների լիարժեք և շարունակական բուժման համար:

17. Դեղորայքային ապահովվածության սոցիալական ուղղվածության խթանում: Կվերանայվի «Անվճար կամ արտոնյալ պայմաններով դեղորայքի տրամադրման կարգը»` այն դարձնելով առավելագույնս արդար, կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերից զերծ և ճկուն, որպեսզի անվճար կամ արտոնյալ պայմաններով դեղորայք ստացողները բժշկի նշանակած դեղերը ստանան ողջ ծավալով եւ տեսականիով եւ ստիպված չլինեն հավելյալ չնախատեսված ֆինանսական միջոցներ ծախսել իրենց անհրաժեշտ դեղորայքը ձեռք բերելու համար: 

18. Դեղերի մատչելիության մակարդակի բարձրացում: Դեղերի ֆինանսական մատչելիությունն ապահովելու նպատակով կներդրվեն դեղերի գների կարգավորման միջազգային պրակտիկայում ընդունված ու կիրառվող արդյունավետ մեխանիզմներ: Դրանց թվում կիրականացվեն հետեւյալ միջոցառումները. կսահմանվեն դեղերի մեծածախ եւ մանրածախ առեւտրային վերադիրների չափերը, կկիրառվեն անվճար կամ արտոնյալ կերպով բաց թողնվող դեղերի “պոզիտիվ” ցանկերը, որոնցում ընդգրկված դեղերի գները կլինեն նկատելիորեն ցածր շուկայական գնից, կամրագրվեն դեղերի արտադրությամբ զբաղվող կազմակերպությունների շահութաբերության նորմերը, կիրականացվի “Հիմնական դեղերի ցանկում” ընդգրկված դեղերի գների պետական գրանցումը, կկիրառվեն բնակչության կողմից դեղերի սահմանված նվազագույն գների լրավճարների չափերը եւ այլն: Իսկ դեղերի ֆիզիկական մատչելիությունն ապահովելու, մասնավորապես գյուղական, հատկապես հեռավոր և սահմանմերձ շրջանների բնակչությանը անհրաժեշտ դեղերով ապահովելու նպատակով կմշակվեն եւ կներդրվեն դեղատների տեղադրման չափորոշիչներ:

19. Դեղաշրջանառության մասնագիտական հսկողության համակարգի ներդրում:  Բնակչությանը արդյունավետ, անվտանգ եւ որակյալ դեղամիջոցներով ապահովելու նպատակով կներդրվեն դեղագործական գործունեություն իրականացնող կազմակերպությունների տեսչական հսկողության, ինչպես նաեւ դրանց մասնագիտական գործունեության գնահատման համակարգեր:

20. «Դեղամիջոցների և սննդի անվտանգության պետական գործակալության» հիմնում: ՀՀ առողջապահության և գյուղատնտեսության նախարարությունների համապատասխան ստորաբաժանումների վերակազմավորման միջոցով կձևավորվի «Դեղամիջոցների և սննդի անվտանգության պետական գործակալություն»: Այն կիրականացնի մշտական միօրինակացված մոնիտորինգ և վերահսկում ինչպես  հանրապետությունում արտադրվող, այնպես էլ  ներկրվող դեղերի, սննդային հավելումների և սննդի որակի ու անվտանգության նկատմամբ, ինչը կապահովի դրանց առավելագույն օգտակարությունը և անվնասությունը բնակչության համար, ինչպես նաև կազատի արտադրողներին և ներմուծողներին մի քանի պետական գերատեսչությունների կողմից վերահսկվելու ավելորդ անհրաժեշտությունից:

*Մարդկային ներուժ*

Հաշվի առնելով առողջապահական մասնագետների կարևորագույն և անգնահատելի դերը բնակչությանը մատուցվող ծառայությունների որակի ապահովման գործում, պետությունը պատշաճ ուշադրություն կդարձնի այդ ոլորտի հիմնախնդիրներին և գործուն միջոցներ կձեռնարկի դրանք առավելագույնս լուծելու համար:

21. Մասնագիտական ներուժի կառավարման կատարելագործում: Կվերանայվեն բժշկական կրթության պետական պատվերի տեղադրման չափանիշները և ընթացակարգերը: Մասնագետների պահանջարկը կորոշվի միջազգայնորեն կիրառվող մոդելավորման մեթոդներով: Պետական պատվերով սովորողների հետ կկնքվեն պարտադիր իրավաբանական ուժ ունեցող պայմանագրեր, որոնցով ապագա մասնագետները կպարտավորվեն ուսումն ավարտելուց հետո պայմանագրով հաստատված ժամկետում աշխատել ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության կողմից նշանակված բուժհաստատությունում:

22. Բժշկական կրթության շարունակականության խթանում: Առողջապահական անձնակազմի մասնագիտական հատկանիշների բարելավման համար կիրականացվի բժշկական կրթության, հետդիպլոմային մասնագիտացման և շարունակական մասնագիտական զարգացման ծրագրերի վերանայում` դրանք համապատասխանեցնելով միջազգայնորեն ընդունված չափանիշներին:

23. Բուժաշխատողի հասարակական դիրքի բարձրացում եւ կենսամակարդակի բարելավում: Կբարձրացվեն առողջապահական մասնագետների աշխատավարձերը: Վարձատրությունը հիմնված կլինի, ինչպես մասնագետների կրթության, աշխատանքային փորձի, այնպես էլ նրանց կատարած փաստացի աշխատանքի վրա: Դա կհաշվարկվի ինչպես բնակչության առողջական, այնպես էլ կատարողականի ցուցանիշներով: Բուժաշխատողների օրինական եկամուտները կհասցվեն այնպիսի մակարդակի, որը կընձեռի իրենց առաքելությանն արժանի կենսամակարդակի ապահովում: 

*Օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ 
*
Մարդու, որպես բժշկական օգնություն ստացողի իրավունքների և առողջապահական համակարգի, որպես բժշկական ծառայություններ մատուցողի պարտականությունների իրավական ներդաշնակությունն ապահովելու նպատակով կնորացվի օրենսդրական դաշտը:

24. Վերափոխումների օրենսդրական ապահովում: Կընդունվեն «Առողջապահության մասին», «Հանրային առողջապահության մասին», «Բժշկական ապահովագրության մասին», «Բուժաշխատողների և դեղագործների մասնագիտական ռիսկերի ապահովագրության մասին», «Դեղերի եւ սննդային հավելումների մասին» օրենքներ: 

25. Ծրագրի հանրայնացում եւ հաշվետվողականություն: Կառավարությունը հանրությանը կներկայացնի ամենամյա զեկույցներ ՀՀ բնակչության առողջության վիճակի և առողջապահական ծրագրերի իրականացման վերաբերյալ:

Վերոնիշյալ ծրագրային քայլերի իրականացման արդյունքում տաս տարվա ընթացքում ակնկալվող որոշ արդյունքներ .

· «Հանրային առողջության պահպանման ծառայության» ստեղծում,
· «Դեղամիջոցների և սննդի անվտանգության պետական գործակալության» ստեղծում:
· Պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրության ներդրում:
· Մանկական մահացության ցուցանիշի նվազեցում` ներկայիս 10.8-ից մինչև 7.0 (24%)` հազար կենդանածին երեխայի հաշվով,
· Մայրական մահացության ցուցանիշի նվազեցում ներկայիս 27.2-ից մինչև 10.3` հարյուր հազար կենդանածիների հաշվով,
· Ծխախոտի օգտագործման տարածվածության նվազեցում տղամարդկանց շրջանում ներկայիս 55-57%-ից մինչև 40%, տասը տարվա ընթացքում` մինչև 15-17%,
· Մինչև 70 տարեկան բնակչության շրջանում մահացության նվազեցում սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններից 40%-ի, իսկ չարորակ նորագոյացություններից` 20%-ի չափով,
· Բժիշկների և բուժքույրերի թվաքանակի հարաբերակցության փոփոխություն 1 բժշկին 3 բուժքույր հաշվարկով, ներկայիս 1:1.4-ի փոխարեն,
· Պետական բյուջեից առողջապահության ոլորտին տրամադրվող միջոցների մակարդակի ավելացում առնվազն մինչև ՀՆԱ-5%-ի  չափով,
· Երկարատև խնամքի կենտրոնների ստեղծում

----------

Chuk (01.07.2010)

----------


## Norton

*ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ելույթը ՀՀՇ 16–րդ համագումարում*

«Սիրելի զինակիցներ եւ հյուրեր,
Ակնհայտ է, որ ՀՀՇ համագումարն ընթանում է Հայաստանում ստեղծված ներքին թե արտաքին գերզգայուն իրավիճակում եւ երկրի առջեւ ծառացած լրջագույն մարտահրավերների պայմաններում։ Ես չեմ պատրաստվում ո՛չ հանգամանորեն վերլուծել այդ իրավիճակը, ո՛չ էլ գնահատել իշխանությունների կամ ընդդիմության՝ դրանից բխող գործողությունները, առավել եւս քննադատել կամ մեղադրել որեւէ մեկին։ Բոլոր քննադատություններն ու փոխադարձ մեղադրանքները բազմիցս հնչել են, եւ հազիվ թե հնարավոր է դրանց որեւէ նոր բան ավելացնել։ Ինչ վերաբերում է վերլուծություններին ու գնահատականներին, ապա դրանց պակաս նույնպես չի զգացվում։ Այլ հարց է, թե նրանց առատությունը որքանով է նպաստում պետության կյանքի կենսական հիմնախնդիրների պարզաբանմանը։
Չժխտելով վերլուծությունների ու գնահատականների օգտակարությունը, գործնական քաղաքականության տեսակետից առավել կարեւոր է վերհանել ու սառնասրտորեն արձանագրել այն ելակետային իրողությունները, որոնց հետ պարտավոր է հաշվի նստել ցանկացած պատասխանատու քաղաքական ուժ՝ լինի իշխանություն թե ընդդիմություն։ Անտեսել այդ իրողությունները եւ առաջնորդվել ցանկալին իրականություն համարելու մտածողությամբ, հավասարազոր է հանցավոր միամտության կամ քաղաքական անմեղսունակության։ Եթե որեւէ քաղաքականություն հիմնված չէ իրողությունների, այլ կերպ ասած ռեալությունների վրա, ապա դա կարելի է կոչել ամեն ինչ, բացի քաղաքականությունից։
***
Որո՞նք են, արդ, Հայաստանի քաղաքական վարքագիծը թելադրող ելակետային իրողությունները։
Առաջին. Առանց Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման Հայաստանն անվտանգության, տնտեսական զարգացման եւ ժողովրդագրական վիճակի բարելավման հեռանկար չունի, անկախ այն հանգամանքից, թե ում ձեռքում կլինի իշխանության ղեկը։ Այս պարզագույն ճշմարտության չգիտակցումն արդեն իսկ հանգեցրել է անշրջելի կորուստների, որոնցից ամենավտանգավորը վերջին տասներկու տարիների ընթացքում Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի բնակչության թվաքանակի զգալի նվազումն է, ինչի հետեւանքները, շուտափույթ լուծումներ չգտնելու պարագայում, աղետալի են լինելու։ «Հայաստանը դեռ հարյուր տարի էլ կարող է զարգանալ շրջափակումների պայմաններում» միտքը տրամաբանության հետ կապ ունի միայն մեկ իմաստով, այն է՝ «Հարյուր տարի հետո Հայաստանը կարող է զարգացած, բայց հայազուրկ տարածք լինել»։ Ցավալին այն է, որ սա ոչ թե պահի տակ արտահայտված պատահական միտք էր, այլ քոչարյանական վարչակազմի քաղաքական հավատամքը։ Հարցերի հարցն, այսպիսով, ժողովրդագրությունն է՝ դեմոգրաֆիան, որը, XI դարից սկսած, եղել է հայ ժողովրդին բաժին ընկած բոլոր դժբախտությունների պատճառը։ Հաշվի չառնել այս հանգամանքը եւ կուրորեն ձգտել ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանմանը նշանակում է խորացնել առկա ժողովրդագրա¬կան ճգնաժամը եւ փութացնել ազգային աղետը։ Հեռու չէ այն օրը, երբ մենք մեր իսկ ձեռքով կիրականացնենք ցարերի ու թուրքերի երազանքը եւ կունենանք Հայաստան առանց հայերի։ Ապացույցի կարիք չկա, քանի որ ավելի պերճախոս ապացույց քան վերջին շրջանում Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի բնակչության թվաքանակի կտրուկ անկումն է, դժվար է պատկերացնել։ Ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման ջատագովների դիրքորոշման ամենաթույլ կետն այն է, որ նրանք չունեն այն հարցի պատասխանը, թե ինչպես են դադարեցնելու շարունակվող արտագաղթը։
Երկրորդ. Քանի դեռ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը կարգավորված չէ, պատերազմի վերսկսման վտանգը վերացած չի կարելի համարել։ «Փոխզիջման այլընտրանքը պատերազմն է» պնդումը ուժը չի կորցրել եւ երբեք չի կորցնի, անկախ այն բանից, թե որքան ժամանակ կպահանջվի դրանում համոզվելու համար։ Մի կողմ դրած մարտաշունչ հայտարարությունները եւ փոխադարձ հոխորտանքները, թե՛ Հայաստանի եւ թե՛ Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները, բարեբախտաբար, առայժմ զգում են այդ վտանգը, եւ պատերազմից խուսափելու համար փորձում օգտագործել հարցի լուծման վերջին դիվանագիտական հնարավորությունները։ Բայց այս վիճակը հավերժ չի կարող տեւել։ Դիվանագիտության ձախողման կամ կարգավորման գործընթացի ձգձգման պարագայում այն կարող է դուրս գալ վերահսկողությունից, հանգեցնելով նոր արյունահեղության։ Եթե ոչ Հայաստանը, ապա Ադրբեջանը չի կարող իր հաշիվների մեջ չունենալ խնդիրը ռազմական ճանապարհով լուծելու տարբերակը։ Այս պնդման դեմ բերվում են հետեւյալ փաստարկները. Ադրբեջանն ի վիճակի չէ զենքի ուժով ծնկի բերել Հայաստանին ու Ղարաբաղին, հայկական բանակի մարտունակության եւ ոգու ամրության շնորհիվ հակառակորդը ջախջախիչ պարտություն կկրի, աշխարհը թույլ չի տա վերսկսել պատերազմական գործողությունները, եւ վերջապես, պատերազմի սանձազերծման պարագայում ՀԱՊԿ-ը արժանի հակահարված կտա Ադրբեջանին։ Թե որքան լուրջ են այս փաստարկները, թողնում եմ ձեր դատողությանը։ Հարկ եղած դեպքում պատրաստ եմ մեկ առ մեկ քննել դրանց հիմնավորվածությունը։ Իսկ այժմ կբավարարվեմ նշելով, որ պատերազմի վերսկսման վտանգը նույնքան իրական է այսօր, որքան էր երեկ, եւ լինելու է վաղը։ Չի կարելի զբաղվել ինքնախաբեությամբ եւ, մանավանդ, խաբել ժողովրդին։ Ժողովուրդը պետք է իմանա իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականության համար իր վճարելիք գինը։
Երրորդ. Կարծում եմ, այլեւս ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները չեն կարգավորվելու մինչեւ չավարտվի Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացը կամ այդ գործընթացում զգալի առաջընթաց չարձանագրվի։ Որքան պիտի Թուրքիայի ղեկավարները կրկնեն այս բանը, որպեսզի բոլորը վերջապես հասկանան իրականությունը։ Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ Ղարաբաղի հարցի միջեւ փոխկապակցության չգոյության մասին պնդումները, որոնք լուրջ չեն եղել իսկզբանե, այսօր արդեն իսպառ իմաստազրկվել են։ Հակառակը, նման պնդումներն իրականում միայն հաստատել են նշված հարցերի փոխկապակցությունը, այլապես դա շարունակ կրկնելու հարկ չպիտի զգացվեր։ Ինչո՞ւ, օրինակ, երբեւէ չի ասվում, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները կապված չեն հայ-չինական, հայ-ճապոնական, կամ հայ-արգենտինյան հարաբերությունների հետ։ Նման անհեթեթությունը, հետեւաբար, պետք է դուրս մղվի միջազգային դիվանագիտության ֆրազեոլոգիայից՝ չխաթարելու համար խնդրի էությունը։ Ըստ այդմ, եթե Հայաստանի իշխանություններն իսկապես շահագրգռված են իրենց իսկ նախաձեռնած հայ-թուրքական մերձեցմամբ, ապա դրա համար նախեւառաջ պետք է լուծեն Ղարաբաղի հարցը։ Նրանց կողմից արվող մնացյալ դատողությունները հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին սոսկ դատարկախոսություն են եւ վիրավորված արժանապատվության արտահայտություն։ Թե Թուրքիան խորամանկաբար կարողացավ Հայաստանին պարտադրել այս վիճակը, բոլորովին այլ խնդիր է, բայց որ այն վերածվել է իրականության, դրա հետ այլեւս չի կարելի հաշվի չնստել։
Չորրորդ. Ես միշտ համարել եմ, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը, հակառակ Մինսկի խմբի արտաքուստ ակտիվ գործունեության, ձգձգվել է ոչ այնքան հակամարտող կողմերի անհամաձայնության, որքան Արեւմուտքի համար առաջնահերթություն չլինելու պատճառով, ինչը նրան խանգարել է համարժեք ջանքեր գործադրել այդ ուղղությամբ։ Արեւմուտքի ջանքերն ուղղված են եղել եւ են այլ առաջնահերթությունների սպասարկմանը՝ միջազգային տեռորիզմ, իսրայելա–պաղեստինյան հակամարտություն, Բոսնիա, Կոսովո, Աֆղանստան, Իրաք, Իրան, տնտեսական ճգնաժամ եւ այլն։ 2008թ. ռուս-վրացական պատերազմից հետո թվում էր, թե Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը եւս Արեւմուտքի համար վերածվում է առաջնահերթության՝ թյուրընկալում, որին, խոստովանում եմ, որոշ վերապահումով տուրք եմ տվել նաեւ ես։ Այժմ, սակայն, ինձ համար ակնհայտ է, որ Աֆղանստանը, Իրաքը, Իրանը եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը այնպիսի ծանր բեռ են Արեւմուտքի համար, որ նրան Ղարաբաղի եւ ընդհանրապես Այսրկովկասի մասին մտածելու տեղ չեն թողնում։ Անգամ էներգակիրների փոխադրման կովկասյան միջանցքը միջազգային տնտեսության մեջ չունի այն տեսակարար կշիռը, որի համար Արեւմուտքը պատրաստ լինի ծայրահեղ ջանքեր գործադրելու։ Հետեւաբար, եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցն Արեւմուտքի համար առաջնահերթություն չէ, ապա նա պետք է ազնվություն ունենա խոստովանելու այս իրողությունը՝ հակամարտող կողմերին այլընտրանքի հնարավորություն ընձեռելու համար։ 1920 թվականին Մեծ Բրիտանիան ունեցավ այդ ազնվությունը` Հայաստանի ղեկավարներին խորհուրդ տալով հույս չդնել Արեւմուտքի վրա եւ իրենց խնդիրները փորձել լուծել տարածաշրջանի երկրների հետ լեզու գտնելու ճանապարհով։ Թեեւ հայերն անխոհեմաբար չանսացին այդ անկեղծ խորհրդին, բայց դա ամենեւին չի նսեմացնում վերջինիս արժեքը։
Հինգերորդ. Ի տարբերություն Արեւմուտքի, Ռուսաստանի համար Այսրկովկասը եղել եւ մնում է կենսական շահերի ոլորտ, եւ միամտություն է կարծել, թե նա երբեւէ հրաժարվելու է այդ շահերը պաշտպանելու ուղեգծից։ Արեւմուտքի վերը շոշափված պասիվությունը եւս մասամբ բացատրվում է նրանով, որ ինքն էլ, թեկուզ ենթագիտակցորեն, տարածաշրջանը դիտում է որպես Ռուսաստանի ազդեցության գոտի։ Եթե ոչ Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգները, ապա առնվազն Եւրոմիության երկրներից շատերն ինչ-որ կերպ համակերպվել են այս մտքին եւ ակնհայտորեն մտադիր չեն ակտիվորեն միջամտելու Այսրկովկասի գործերին։ Սա նշանակում է, որ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, ինչու չէ, նաեւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման բանալին գտնվում է Ռուսաստանի ձեռքում։ Հետեւաբար, անկախ իր նախապատվություններից, Հայաստանի ցանկացած իշխանություն կենսական այդ խնդիրների լուծումը պետք է որոնի տվյալ աշխարհաքաղաքական համատեքստում։ Նման վարքագիծը կապված է ո՛չ ցանկությունների, ո՛չ էլ կողմնորոշումների, այլ բացառապես իրականության գիտակցության եւ քաղաքական ռեալիզմի հրամայականի հետ։ Հայաստանի իշխանություններն, իմ տպավորությամբ, առայժմ չեն գիտակցում դա։ Մինչդեռ Թուրքիան եւ Ադրբեջանը, ակնհայտորեն, ավելի ճիշտ են գնահատում իրականությունը, ինչի մասին են վկայում վերջին շրջանում այդ երկրների ակտիվ շփումները Ռուսաստանի հետ։ Մենք, ըստ այդմ, հայտնվել ենք 1920թ. վիճակում, որից, դժբախտաբար, ժամանակին ճիշտ ելք չգտանք։ Այսօր նույն սխալը կրկնելու իրավունք չունենք։
***
Իսկ այժմ՝ մի քանի խոսք Հայոց համազգային շարժման ներքին խնդիրների մասին, որոնք այս օրերին աշխուժորեն քննարկվում են մամուլում ու քաղաքական շրջանակներում։ Բայց այդ քննարկումներն ասեկոսեներից այն կողմ չեն անցնում եւ ամենեւին չեն արտացոլում բուն իրականությունը։ Իսկ բուն իրականությունն այն է, որ վերջին շրջանում Հայաստանի իշխանությունները փորձել են ազդեցություն գործել ՀՀՇ ի ներսում եւ ճեղքվածք առաջացնել կուսակցության եւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի միջեւ։ Սակայն ՀՀՇ վարչության եւ խորհրդի անդամների մեծամասնության զգոնության շնորհիվ վնասարարությունը ժամանակին բացահայտվել է, եւ Կոնգրեսի պառակտման վտանգն իսպառ չեզոքացվել։ Հետեւաբար, չեմ կասկածում, որ այս փորձությունից ՀՀՇ-ն դուրս է գալու ավելի ամրակուռ, ավելի միակամ, ավելի հզորացած՝ իր ողջ ուժերն ու կարողությունները ծառայեցնելով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի նպատակների ու ծրագրերի իրականացման գործին։ Դրա միանշանակ հաստատումն է, ինչպես այս դահլիճում տիրող առողջ ու ոգեւորիչ մթնոլորտը, այնպես էլ համագումարի աներկիմաստ ու բովանդակալից բանաձեւը, որը ոչ մեկին այլեւս հույս չի կարող թողնել սեպ խրելու ՀՀՇ ի եւ Կոնգրեսի միջեւ։ Ժամանակն է, որպեսզի Հայաստանի իշխանություններն ու արտաքին ուժերը գիտակցեն, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանրապետության քաղաքական կյանքում անփոխարինելի դերակատարություն ունեցող մշտական գործոն է, որը որեւէ միջոցով հնարավոր չէ քայքայել կամ վերացնել։ Մենք դիմացանք գնդակոծության, բանտերի, ոստիկանական ու հարկային տեռորի, կդիմանանք նաեւ նման ճղճիմ վնասարարությունների։ Այս համագումարից հետո, մենք, վստահաբար, կարողանալու ենք հայտարարել, որ ՀՀՇ-ի եւ Կոնգրեսի համագործակցությունն անսասան է։ Ուստի՝ կեցցե Հայոց համազգային շարժումը, կեցցե Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, կեցցեն Կոնգրեսին ան¬դամագրված բոլոր կուսակցությունները, կազմակերպությունները, տասնյակ հազարավոր անհատները, եւ հաջողություն մեր ընդհանուր գործին»։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

Կոնգրեսը մեռնում ա?..

----------


## voter

> Կոնգրեսը մեռնում ա?..


Եթե չվերաարժեվորվի ու «ասում ենք ՀԱԿ հասկանում ՀՀՇն» չվերանա կարող ա մեռնել....
ՈՒղղակի միտք չկա - պրծալ ա, մնացալ են սերժի հույսին, որ հայ հայ պիտի էլի համը հաներ իրան հանեին արտահերթ ընտրություններ սկսվեին, ամերկացիք էկան ասին ԿԱՅՆԻ, կամաց քշի, դեռ ժամանակը չի։
ԼՏՊն էլ ընդհամենը դա իր էլույթում  «թաքցված» ասեց - Արցախի հարցի վրա սերժանտառոբոտների վարի գնալու վրա հույսերդ կտրեք, ոչ արևմուտքին, ոչ ռսներին դա պետք չի ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ, իշխանափոխություն այդ ճանապարհով չի լինելու...

Մնում ա ուրիշ ճանապարհ առաջարկվի, ներկայացվի - հուսամ սահամանադրության փոփոխության, համահայկական հանրաքվեով պառլամենտական պետության հաստատման անցնելուն կհասնենք հերդական շարժման մեռնելուց առաջ...

----------


## voter

Մեկ էլ էն ասեմ, որ ինձ թվում է ռունսրն ու ամերկացիք սերժանտներին ասել են եթե մյուս ԱԺում ընդդիմության տոկոսը բարձրացնեք, կթողնենք մի ռեյս էլ ՀՀ նախագահ պլստաք։

ՈՒ կարծում եմ վերջին խմորումները ընդիմադիր դաշտում, Ժառանգության ու ՀԱԿի մյուս կուսակցությունների ներսում, ներառյալ ՀՀՇի, էլ չասած պաչլեքով Օրինաց երկրից նոր անդամագրությունները, այդ նպատակին են ծառայում - նոր ԱԺում ընդիմության ՔՎՈՏԱՅԻՆ ամենամեծ կտորն ունենալու պայքար է գնում։

Երևի սերժանտները լավ ծախսվում են ու ում կարողանում են յուղում են ու հույսեր են տալիս որ ԱԺ ու բիզնես կունենա, եթե իրենց հետ յոլա գնալու դիրք ընդունի ու հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրությունները ընդունելի լինի - ինչով այն լեգիտիմացվի։

----------


## Chuk

> ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 17-ԻՆ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ
> 
> Հուլիսի 28-ին տեղի է ունեցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի քաղխորհրդի նիստը, որը վարել է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Քաղխորհրդում քննարկվել են ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքական իրավիճակը և Կոնգրեսի հետագա անելիքները: Նիստում որոշվել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հաջորդ համապետական հանրահավաքն անցկացնել սեպտեմբերի 17-ին: Կոնգրեսի համապատասխան կառույցներին հանձնարարվել է ակտիվորեն զբաղվել հանրահավաքի նախապատրաստման աշխատանքներով:
> 
> Նիստում հավանության է արժանացել նաև կենսաթոշակային բարեփոխումների ծրագրի նախագիծը, որն առաջիկայում կներկայացվի հանրային քննարկման:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիստում հավանության է արժանացել նաև կենսաթոշակային բարեփոխումների ծրագրի նախագիծը, որն առաջիկայում կներկայացվի հանրային քննարկման:


Այ էս պահը դուրս շատ էկավ: Սաղ պարերը պարել էինք, մնացեր էր սարի սմբուլը: 

Քոչին Հաագայում դատում ենք, իշխանափոխությունն արել ենք, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծել ենք, սահմանները բացել ենք, արտահերթ ընտրությունները անցան թափանցիկ ու ԵՄ չափանիշներին համապատասխան, հարյուր կետի մի հիսունն արդեն իրականացրել ենք, առողջպահական ծրագիրը իրականացման սկզբնական փուլում է, մնացել ա կենսաթոշակային ծրագրի հանրային քննարկում անենք, ու սաղ ցենտր ա: Վերջում «Կայուն զարգացման ռազմավարություն, Հայաստան 2080» կգրենք, ու Տիգրան Սարգսայնը կհասկանա, որ ինքը այլևս անելիք չունի ու կհեռանա սապարեզից: 

Գեղամյանի «Արարումն» ի՞նչ եղավ տենաս  :LOL:

----------

V!k (29.07.2010), Մեղապարտ (01.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
03.09.2010

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը իրազեկել էր Երեւանի քաղապետարան` սեպտեմբերի 17-ին Ազատության հրապարակում հանրահավաք անցկացնելու մասին: Պատճառաբանելով մեկ այլ միջոցառման անցկացումը՝ քաղաքապետարանը արգելել է Ազատության հրապարակում հանրահավաքի անցկացումը: Համաձայն «Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր և ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին» օրենքի 13.1.2 կետի, զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառման անցկացման արգելումը տվյալ տեղում այլ միջոցառման անցկացման պատճառաբանությամբ կարող է լինել միայն այնպիսի միջոցառումների դեպքում, «որոնց վերաբերյալ սույն օրենքով սահմանված կարգով տրվել է իրազեկում»: Բոլորը հավասար են օրենքի առջեւ, եւ եթե քաղաքապետարանը ցանկանում է այնպիսի միջոցառում անցկացնել, որը կարող է հիմք ծառայել այլ միջոցառումների արգելման համար, ուրեմն պիտի օրենքով սահմանված կարգով իրազեկեր այդ միջոցառման մասին, ինչը չի արել: Այսպիսով արգելման մասին քաղաքապետարանի որոշումը բացարձակ ապօրինի է:

Խնդիրը, սակայն, միայն իրավական չէ: Հանրահայտ է, որ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը եւ նրա վճիռը հաստատող դատարանները ուղղակի կատարում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրամանները: Գործող բռնապետական ռեժիմն անզորությունից և սարսափից է, որ դիմում է մանր աֆերիստի մեքենայությունների, ամենաճղճիմ քայլերի. քանդել եւ երկու տարի շարունակ քանդած վիճակում պահել հրապարակը, իսկ բացումից հետո կազմակերպել անհեթեթ միջոցառումներ, Ազատության հրապարակը լցնել զանազան կարուսելներով, ըստ էության թաքնվել մանուկների կենդանի վահանի հետեւում, միայն թե թույլ չտալ միացյալ ընդդիմությանը անցկացնել հանրահավաք հայկական ժողովրդավարության օրրանում` Ազատության հրապարակում:

Ռեժիմի սարսափը հասկանալի է: Ազատության հրապարկը կոչվել է այդպես այն պահից, երբ Հայաստանում հաղթեց ժողովրդավարությունը: Այն կոչվեց այդպես, որովհետեւ այնտեղ է ծնվել մեր ժողովրդի ազատությունը, ինքնիշխան ժողովրդի եւ իր երկրի տեր քաղաքացու զգացողությունը: 1988-1990 համաժողովրդական ցույցերը Ազատության հրապարակում վճռորոշ դեր խաղացին ժողովրդավարության հաղթանակի համար, իսկ հետագայում Ազատության հրապարակը ավանդաբար ու անարգել ծառայել է քաղաքական ակտիվության եւ ցույցերի տեղի: Արգելելով ցույցերը Ազատության հրապարակում, իշխանություններն իրականում ցանկանում են մեր հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ արմատավորել, որ 1988-1990 թավշյա ժողովրդավարական հեղափոխության նվաճումներն այլեւս չեն գործում: Ազատության հրապարակում ընդդիմության հանրահավաքից սարսափելով, խախտելով Սահմանադրությունը եւ օրենքները, մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային կոնվենցիան՝ իշխանությունները դրանով նաեւ ընդունում են, որ չեն տիրապետում իրավիճակին, եւ, հակառակ իրենց հենց պնդումների, ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամը համարում են չհաղթահարված:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին այլ բան չի մնում, քան սկսել հայկական ժողովրդավարության համար Ազատության հրապարակի վերանվաճման գործընթացը: Այդ գործընթացի արդյունավետությունը ապահովելու, միեւնույն ժամանակ քաղաքական առճակատումը հնարավորինս մեղմելու նպատակով մենք տրամադրում ենք խուճապահար այս իշխանություններին հնարավորություն` բանական ժամկետներում հարցը կարգավորելու Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության եւ օրենքների պահանջների շրջանակում: Այդ ընթացքում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես - միացյալ ընդդիմությունը կիրականացնի հետեւյալ գործողությունները.

Սեպտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաքը կանցկացվի Մատենադարանի մոտ։Ամենօրյա ռեժիմով Ազատության հրապարակում հանրահավաք անցկացնելու իրազեկման հայտեր կներկայացվեն Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան։Արգելման ապօրինի որոշումները կվիճարկվեն բոլոր դատական ատյաններում՝ ընդհուպ մինչեւ Եւրոպական դատարան։ Դրանք կներկայացվեն նաեւ Եւրոպայի Խորհրդին, միջազգային այլ ժողովրդավարական ինստիտւտների եւ իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունների։

Բանական ժամկետներում Ազատության հրապարակում ազատ հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու ժողովրդի սահմանադրական իրավունքը չհարգելու դեպքում միացյալ ընդդիմությունն իրեն իրավունք կվերապահի հանրահավաք անցկացնել Ազատության հրապարակում, անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչ որոշում կընդունեն իշխանությունները:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Ambrosine (17.09.2010), Nadine (03.09.2010), Norton (03.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Կենսաթոշակային բարեփոխման ծրագիր
Հիմնադրույթներ

ՆԱԽԱԳԻԾ
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, ներկայացնելով ընդհանուր տնտեսական վերափոխումների «100 քայլ» ծրագիրը, նաև խոստացել էր ներկայացնել իր մոտեցումները` բնագավառ առ բնագավառ: Ներկա փաստաթուղթը ներառում է կենսաթոշակային ոլորտի բարեփոխումների ծրագիրը: Ծրագրի նպատակը քաղաքացիների վաստակած արժանապատիվ հանգստի ապահովումն է, օրենսդրությամբ դրա երաշխավորումը։

1998-2008թթ, չնայած ամենուրեք գովազդվող տնտեսական աճին, սկզբնական եկամուտների բաշխման դինամիկան ունեցել է բացասական միտումներ։ Հատկապես ակնհայտ է երկու փաստ. 1) միջին կենսաթոշակը (2009թ.) կազմել է միջին աշխատավարձի ընդամենը 20 տոկոսը (1996թ. եղել է 33 տոկոս), և 2) տեղի է ունեցել հարստության աննախադեպ կենտրոնացում մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց ձեռքում։ Անհրաժեշտ է կենսաթոշակների արագացված բարձրացում միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ, ինչը կենսաթոշակառուներին թույլ կտա հոգալ իրենց նվազագույն կարիքները:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենսաթոշակային ոլորտի բարեփոխումների ծրագիրը խարսխված է հետևյալ սկզբունքների զուգակցման վրա.
քաղաքացու կենսաթոշակային ապահովության պատասխանատվությունը դրվում է պետության, գործատուի և քաղաքացու վրա,կայուն, երաշխավորված պետական կենսաթոշակը ձևավորվում է պետական պարտադիր վճարումներից,լրացուցիչ կենսաթոշակի աղբյուրը քաղաքացիների կամավոր և գործատուների պարտադիր վճարումներն են,«այսօրվա աշխատողը վճարում է այսօրվա չաշխատողի համար» սկզբունքին զուգահեռ պետք է գործի նաեւ «այսօրվա աշխատողը վճարում է իր վաղվա օրվա համար» սկզբունքը։


*1. Պետական պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային համակարգի (սոցիալական կենսաթոշակներ) բարելավում*
Պետք է անցում կատարել կենսաթոշակների նորմատիվային ձևավորման սկզբունքին։ Յուրաքանչյուր տարվա միջին պարտադիր պետական աշխատանքային կենսաթոշակը պետք է սահմանվի տվյալ տարվա միջին աշխատավարձի որոշակի տոկոսով: Նման համակարգը թույլ է տալիս կանսաթոշակը դարձնել մակրոտնտեսական հուսալի գործիք: Այն վստահություն է հաղորդում պետական կենսաթոշակային համակարգին` ի տարբերություն կառավարության այսօրվա մոտեցման, երբ պետական կենսաթոշակը կախվածէ հիմնական կենսաթոշակի չափից, աշխատանքային ստաժից և աշխատանքային ստաժի մեկ տարվա արժեքից: Այս վերջին պարագայում կենսաթոշակառուի նկատմամբ որևէ լուրջ պետական պարտավորություն չկա, և պետական կենսաթոշակի ցանկացած մեծություն կարող է ներկայացվել իբրև կենսաթոշակային բարեփոխման արդյունք:
Ելնելով տվյալ տարվա միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ օրենքով սահմանված նորմատիվից՜ պետությունը նաև պետք է սահմանի, որ՝
պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային համակարգի միջոցով ստացվող թոշակների միջին մեծությունը կարճ ժամանակում միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ ներկայիս 20 տոկոսից պետք է հասցնել 30, հետագայում, ընդհանուր կենսաթոշակի տեսքով, մինչեւ 45-50 տոկոսի։Պետական թոշակներն ավելի ուշ պետք է կազմեն ընդհանուր (պետական + լրացուցիչ) կենսաթոշակի 55-60 տոկոսը (ներկայումս այն 100 տոկոս է)։Այս հիմնադրամից տրվող կենսաթոշակի մեծությունը պետք է որոշվի միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ ինտերվալային նորմատիվով. ինտերվալի ստորին սահմանը՝ ցածր աշխատանքային ստաժի /5-18/, միջին սահմանը միջին աշխատանքային ստաժի /19-34/ և վերին սահմանը՝ բարձր աշխատանքային ստաժի /35-49/ համար:
Նվազագույն պետական կենսաթոշակի չափը նույնպես պետք է հաշվարկվի միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ տոկոսով։

_(Ծանոթ. 2010թ. հունվար-հուլիս ամիսներին Հայաստանում միջին անվանական աշխատավարձը, ըստ ՀՀ ԱՎԾ-ի, կազմել է 106 300 դրամ։ Իրականում այն առնվազն կիսով չափ ավելի բարձր է (նկատի ունենանք, որ գործատուները, հարկերից խուսափելու համար, լայնորեն կիրառում են «ստվերային աշխատավարձերի» մեթոդը)։ Ըստ այդմ՝ իշխանափոխությունից, օրենսդրական փոփոխությունից եւ օրինականության հաստատումից կարճ ժամանակ անց, այսօր իսկ, միջին պետական կենսաթոշակի մեծությունը կարելի է հասցնել 40000-45000 դրամի՝ այսօրվա մոտ 25000-ի փոխարեն։ Նվազագույն կենսաթոշակն այս դեպքում կկազմի 33000-35000 դրամ։ Եւ, կապված միջին աշխատավարձի աճի հետ՝ այս թվերն ամեն տարի կբարձրանան)։_
*2. Պետական պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային համակարգին կատարվող վճարումները*
Կենսաթոշակների այս հիմնադրամին կատարվող մուծումները պետք է կատարվեն անձնական եկամուտներից վճարումների (հարթ կամ չափավոր տարբերակման տոկոսադրույքի կամ բացարձակ վճարումների տեսքով) և գործատուների վճարումների տեսքով։ Ընդ որում՝ երկարատև ժամանակաշրջանի համար վճարման չափը կապակցվում է միջին աշխատավարձի հետ։
*3. Աշխատանքային և զինվորական կենսաթոշակներ*
Աշխատանքային և զինվորական կենսաթոշակների ձևավորումը, նշանակումն ու վճարումը պետք է կատարվի միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ նորմատիվային գործակիցների հիման վրա։
*4. Պետական պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային համակարգի գործունեության կարգը*
Պետական պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային համակարգից կարելի կլինի օգտվել քաղաքացիների՝ օրենքով սահմանված տարիքային ժամկետը լրանալուց հետո։ Տղամարդկանց կենսաթոշակային տարիքը պետք է հավասարեցնել կանանց կենսաթոշակային տարիքին /դա կարելի է անել 5 տարվա ընթացքում/:
*5. Մասնավոր (ոչ պետական) կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների ստեղծում և խրախուսում*
Պետությունը պետք է երաշխավորի մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների գործունեությունը և թույլ տա եկամուտների որոշակի տոկոսը (ինչպես գործավորների, այնպես էլ գործատուների համար) առանց հարկումի փոխանցել նշված հիմնադրամներին, որից կգոյանա քաղաքացիների լրացուցիչ կենսաթոշակը։ Առաջին 5 տարվա համար կարելի է սահմանել աշխատավարձի մինչև 5, հաջորդ հինգ տարվա համար՝ մինչև 6.5 և դրանից հետո՝ մինչև 8 տոկոս նորմատիվ։ Այդ փոխանցուների մասին որոշումը կայացնում է գործավորը՝ կամավորական սկզբունքով /կառավարության այսօրվա ծրագրում սա պարտադիր է բնակչության մեծամասնության համար/ ու օրենքով սահմանված կարգով։ Գործավորի կամավոր որոշման պարագայում գործատուի համաձայնությունը պարտադիր է /կառավարության ծրագրում գործատուն մուծումներ չի կատարում, համավճարները կատարում են պետական բյուջեից, այն է՝ հարկատուների միջոցներից/:
*6. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամին հատկացվող միջոցների հարկումը*
Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներին գործավորների և գործատուների մուծումները պետք է հանվեն հարկման բազայից: Սա գործավորներին և գործատուներին տնտեսապես կշահագրգռի մասնակցել մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներին, ի տարբերություն կառավարության ծրագրի, ուր տնտեսական շահագրգռվածության փոխարեն օգտագործված է հարկադրանքի մեխանիզմը:
*7. Ինքնազբաղված բնակչության կողմից մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներին կատարվող մուծումները*
Ինքնազբաղված բնակչությունը մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներին մուծումները կատարում է ինքնուրույնաբար՝ նկատի ունենալով հաշվետու ժամանակաշրջանում մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներին կատարված փաստացի մուծումների մեծությունը։ Զբաղվածության ծառայություններում գրանցված գործազուրկների համար մուծումները կատարում է գործատուն/ մինչև նպաստ ստանալու ժամանակահատվածը/, իսկ դրանից հետո` պետությունը:
*8. Պետության մասնակցությունը մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների ձևավորմանը*
Պետական հիմնարկ ձեռնարկությունների աշխատակիցները նույնպես, օրենքով սահմանված կարգով, կարող են օգտվել մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային համակարգի հնարավորություններից։ Այս դեպքում գործատուն՝ պետությունը, կատարում է պարտադիր մուծումներ գործավորների (պետական ծառայողներ, աշխատակիցներ և այլն) օրենքով սահմանված որոշման առկայության դեպքում։ Պետությունը, օրենքով սահմանված կարգով, իր մասնակցությունը պետք է բերի այն քաղաքացիների մասնավոր պոլիսների ձևավորմանը, որոնց դեպքում այլ գործատուներ չկան (բացառությամբ վերը նշված ինքնազբաղ բնակչության)։
*9. Պետական և մասնավոր կենսաթոշակներ*
Մասնավոր (լրացուցիչ) կենսաթոշակները առաջիկայում աստիճանաբար պետք է կազմեն միջին կենսաթոշակի 40-50 տոկոսը։ Դրանով իսկ հնրավորություն կստեղծվի միջին ընդհանուր կենսաթոշակը հասցնել միջին աշխատավարձի մինչեւ 45-55 տոկոսին:

_(Ծանոթ. Այսինքն, եթե լրացուցիչ կենսաթոշակների աղբյուր մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամները ձեւավորված լինեին եւ գործեին այսօր, ապա միջին կենսաթոշակը կարող էր կազմել 60000-65000 դրամ։)_

*10. Պետությունը և մասնավոր կենսաթոշակները*
Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային համակարգը պետք է տարանջատված լինի պետական կենսաթոշակային համակարգից։ Սակայն պետությունը ակտիվ մասնակցություն պետք է ունենա մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների միջոցների ձևավորման ու կառավարման գործում։ Նախ, պետությունը պետք է սահմանի ներդրումային ծրագրերի ցանկը։ Կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների ներդրումներն այդ օբյեկտներում պետք է երաշխավորվեն։ Երկրորդ, պետությունը պետք է տնօրինի մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների պահուստները՝ վճարելով համապատասխան տոկոսադրույք։
*11. Թափանցիկության ապահովումը*
Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների օրենսդրության պարտադիր հոդվածներից մեկը պետք է լինի մուծումների տարիների, աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ սահմանված մուծումների տոկոսի /5, 6.5 կամ 8 տոկոս/ և վերջում ստացվող ամսական անուիտետի չափի /փայատիրոջ`աշխատողի միջին աշխատավարձի նկատմամբ տոկոսով/ միջև կապը ցույց տվող աղյուսակը:Այս մեխանիզմը/ ի տարբերություն կառավարության ծրագրի/ թույլ կտա պարտավորեցնել կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներին՝ սահմանել կենսաթոշակային վճարումների կոնկրետ չափեր և առաջիկա 5-45 տարվա կտրվածքով կբացառի սղաճի ու դրամի արժեզրկման պատրվակով մասնավոր կենսաթոշակների վճարվող ամսական անուիտետի փոշիացումը:
*12. Արհմիությունների դերը*
Գործատու-գործավոր համաձայնեցման գործում որոշակի դեր պետք է հատկացվի արհմիություններին, որոնց մասնակցությունը աշխատանքային վեճերի կարգավորման, կոլեկտիվ աշխատանքային պայմագրերի կնքման հարցում պետք է բարձրացվի։
*13. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների գործունեության երաշխավորումը*
Կառավարությունն` ի դեմս ֆինանսների նախարարության, պետք է երաշխավորի այս հիմնադրամներում ներդրված միջոցները։

*14. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների միջոցների հաշվին կատարվող ներդրումները։*
Այս հիմնադրամների միջոցների հաշվին պետք է հիմնականում ֆինանսավորվեն պետական ծրագրերում ընգրկված արտադրական ու սոցիալական ենթակառուցվածքների օբյեկտները՝ ապահովելով կայուն եկամտաբերություն։ Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների միջոցների հաշվին արտասահմանյան երկրների պետական ու ոչ պետական հաստատությունների, հիմնադրամների (այդ թվում՝ ներդրումային), բանկերի, ֆինանսական կառույցների և այլ արժեթղթերի գնումը հնարավոր է բացառապես այն դեպքերում, երբ դրանց (մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների) պասիվներում առկա է ոչ ռեզիդենտների կողմից ներդրված համապատասխան միջոցների ծավալ։
*15. Ներդրումներ ՀՀ տնտեսության մեջ, կապիտալի արտահանման կանխում:*
Առաջարկվող ծրագրով մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների միջոցները պետք է մնան հանրապետությունում և ծառայեն հիմնականում հանրապետության տնտեսությունը զարգացնելու խնդիրներին: Իշխանությունների ծրագրով ստեղծվող մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների միջոցները հիմնականում ծախսվելու են զարգացած երկրներում արժեթղթեր գնելու վրա, այն է` արտահանվելու են:
*16. Գործառույթների իրականացումը։*
Ֆինանսների և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարություններին պետք է վերադարձվեն սոցիալական ապահովության և ապահովագրության պետական կարգավորման գործառույթները։ ՀՀ ԿԲ այստեղ մասնակցություն պետք է ունենա միայն տնտեսական նորմատիվների սահմանման ու հիմնադրամների պահուստային միջոցների կառավարման մասով։
*17. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներից օգտվելու կարգը։*
Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային համակարգի համար կենսաթոշակային տարիքի սահման չպետք է դրվի։ Շահառուները (թոշակառուները) այդ միջոցներից կարող են օգտվել իրենց հայեցողությամբ։ Այդուհանդերձ, պետք է սահմանվեն տարիքային որոշակի սահմանափակումներ, իսկ համակարգից վաղաժամկետ օգտվելու դեպքում՝ օրենսդրական սահմանափակումներ։

*18. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամներից վաղաժամկետ օգտվելու կարգը։*
Շահառուներին հնարավորություն պետք է տրվի վաղաժամկետ դուրս գալու մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամից/ կառավարության ծրագրում, որպես կանոն, շահառուն հիմնադրամում պետք է մնա մինչև կենսաթոշակի անցնելը/։ Ընդ որում, հիմնադրամից դուրս գալու համար պետք է սահմանվեն ժամկետային սահմանափակումներ ու տարիքային ցենզ։ Կախված անուիտետի վերածված ամսական գումարի մեծությունից՝ այդ միջոցները կտրվեն ծրագրային կամ միանվագ վճարների ձևով։
02 Սեպտեմբեր 2010

----------

Norton (03.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ 
ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴԱԿԱՆ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՒԹՅԱՆ 

ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ* 
Ոստիկանապետության գործիքներից մեկը, այսպես կոչված, «կարմիր բերետավորների» խմբերը, ընդդիմության խնդիրներից ազատ ժամանակ, իրենց տեր ու տնօրեն են զգում Երեւանի փողոցներում։ Նրանք իրենց «իշխանությունն» ու ուժը հատկապես սիրում են ցուցադրել ուսանող երիտասարդության նկատմամբ, այն էլ քիչ թե շատ աչքից հեռու տեղերում։ Այսպիսի քաշքշուկի հեթական մի դեպք է գրանցվել այսօր՝ սեպտեմբերի 10-ին բժշկական համալսարանի բակային մասում, որտեղ ուսանողները հանգիստ կանգնած զրուցել են։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի երիտասարդներս, տեղեկանալով այդ մասին, շտապեցինք դեպքի վայր, միջամտեցինք ու պահանջեցինք ոստիկանական ծառայողներից բացատրել իրենց գործողությունների օրինականության հիմքերը։ Վերջիններս, ըստ էության չկարողանալով որեւէ բացատրություն տալ, ստիպված եղան հեռանալ՝ այդ ընթացքում հաջողացնելով, իհարկե, գողանալ մեր լուսանկարչական ապարատի հիշողության քարտը։

Մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ ոչ միայն ընդդիմության ակցիաների ժամանակ, այլ ցանկացած պահի ու ցանկացած վայրում միջամտելու ենք նման դեպքերում։ Կոչ ենք անում երիտասարդներին համախմբվել հանուն իրենց իրավունքների պաշտպանության, ինչպես նաեւ բոլոր քաղաքացիներին՝ ոստիկանական այս խմբերի ապօրինի գործողությունների լկտի պահվածքի մասին տեղյակ պահել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գրասենյակ։

Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

Ambrosine (17.09.2010), Mephistopheles (13.09.2010), Norton (10.09.2010), Ձայնալար (10.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
13.09.2010

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովը մտահոգություն է հայտնում ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների` սեպտեմբերի 6-ի եւ 9-ի հայտարարությունների առթիվ, որոնք, մասնավորապես, վերաբերում են այսպես կոչված «դաշտային գնահատման առաքելության այցին Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարակից շրջաններ»։ Նման առաքելություն հնարավոր է իրականացնել միայն մեկ դեպքում` եթե առկա է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունների համաձայնությունը։

Այսպիսի մի փաստահավաք առաքելություն այցելել էր տարածաշրջան 2005 թվականին` ներկայացնելով զեկույց ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր քարտուղարին։ Ի հեճուկս հայկական կողմի ջանքերի, այդ առաքելությունը չէր այցելել Ադրբեջանի կողմից զավթված շրջաններ` սահմանափակվելով միայն ԼՂ վերահսկողության տակ գտնվող տարածքների դիտարկմամբ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովը կոչ է անում ԼՂՀ իշխանություններին` թույլ տալ առաքելության այցելությունը տարածաշրջան միայն այն դեպքում, եթե առաքելությունը կդիտարկի նաեւ Ադրբեջանի կողմից զավթված ԼՂ տարածքները։ Հայաստանը իր կողմից պետք է քաղաքական աջակցություն ցուցաբերի ԼՂ իշխանությունների պահանջին եւ ապահովի ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի դրական պատասխանը` համաձայն ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարարության բարձաստիճան պաշտոնյաների` Ադրբեջանի կողմից զավթած ԼՂ տարածքների վերաբերյալ վերջին շրջանում արված մի շարք հայտարարությունների։


*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ
ԱՐՏԱՔԻՆ ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎ*

----------

Ambrosine (17.09.2010), Mephistopheles (13.09.2010), Rammer (14.09.2010)

----------


## terev

> ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐ
> 
> Իշխող վարչախմբի կողմից Հայաստանին պատճառվող անդառնալի կորուստները շարունակվում են.
> 
> - կատարելապես ձախողվել է արտաքին քաղաքական մարտահրավերների դիմագրավումը,
> 
> - ապօրինի եւ անհիմն թանկացումները հասել են ահագնացող աստիճանի,
> 
> - քրեական բարքերն ու կոռուպցիան կլանել են նաեւ երկրի զինված ուժերը,
> ...


http://chi.am/

Լավ հոտ չի գալիս:  :Sad:

----------

Ձայնալար (16.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> http://chi.am/
> 
> Լավ հոտ չի գալիս:






> Ս.Սարգսյանի անհապաղ հրաժարականը,
> 
> - արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունների անցկացումը,
> 
> - արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների անցկացումը,
> 
> - 1994թ. հրադադարից հետո Հայաստանում բնակություն հաստատած ղարաբաղցիների ինքնակամ ետ վերադառնալը Արցախ` տեր կանգնելու պապենական հողերին եւ շենացնելու նորանկախ պետությունը,
> 
> - անկախության տարիներին տնտեսական հանցագործությունների, հատկապես անօրինական սեփականաշնորհման կազմակերպիչների ու իրականացնողների, ապօրինի հարստության կուտակման մասնակիցների բացահայտումը եւ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով դատապարտումը,
> ...


գրածներից որն է վատ հոտովը՞
 Սխալ կա, մուղամ կա՞:

----------


## terev

> գրածներից որն է վատ հոտովը՞
>  Սխալ կա, մուղամ կա՞:


Այ  սրանից ա վատ հոտ գալիս:




> - 1994թ. հրադադարից հետո Հայաստանում բնակություն հաստատած ղարաբաղցիների ինքնակամ ետ վերադառնալը Արցախ` տեր կանգնելու պապենական հողերին եւ շենացնելու նորանկախ պետությունը,


Վերջում չբերեն, ղարաբաղցի հայաստանցի իրար հագցնեն:

----------


## Chuk

Խնդրում եմ «Ժողովրդի իշխանություն» նախաձեռնության կոչը *չ*քննարկել *այս* թեմայում, այլ տեղափոխվել «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմա, օրինակ, կամ «Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտություն» թեմա, կամ ստեղծել այդ նախաձեռնությանը նվիրված թեմա: Այդ նախաձեռնությունը անդամակցելով ՀԱԿ-ին այսուհանդերձ առանձին միավոր է, որի կոչերն ու մոտեցումները պարտադիր չի, որ արտացոլեն ՀԱԿ մոտեցումները, ինչպես ՀԱԿ-ին մաս կազմող ցանկացած կառույց ունի առանձին հանդես գալու ու սեփական մոտեցումները հասարակությանը ներկայացնելու իրավունք: Դա այս թեմայի քննարկելիք հարցը չէ: Մոդերատորին խնդրում եմ այս  թեմայում այդ քննարկումը շարունակելու դեպքում տեղափոխել համապատասխան թեմա:

----------

terev (17.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> ԵԹԵ ԲԱՆԱԿԸ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՎԻ ՎԵՐԱԾՎԵԼ ԿԱՌԱՓՆԱՐԱՆԻ
> 
> ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> 
> Ի հեճուկս պաշտպանության նախարարության ու նրա նախարարի հայտարարություններին՝ թե անհնար է բացահայտել  բանակում տիրող խայտառակ բարքերից մի դրվագ պատկերող տեսանյութի սադիստ սպային՝ այն բացահայտվեց։ Վարչախումբն ստիպված եղավ նահանջել եւ վերանայել հրեշավոր հանցագործությունը պարտակելու նախապես կայացրած իր որոշումը, երբ մի կողմից՝ տեխնիկապես անհնար դարձավ այդ տեսանյութի տարածումն արգելափակելը, մյուս կողմից՝ երբ հանդիպեց Հայաստանում ձեւավորված քաղաքացիական հասարակության, լրագրողական աշխարհի, իրավապաշտպանների բուռն հակազդեցությանը եւ գիտակցելով, որ դրա շուրջ ծավալվող հասարակական հուզումը կարող է իր համար վտանգավոր աստիճանի հասնել, ընդհուպ ձախողել առաջիկա զորակոչը։
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը 13.09.2010 թվակիր իր հայտարարության մեջ արձանագրեց, որ՝ «Այսօրինակ անմարդկային նվաստացման ենթարկված ցանկացած բանական մարդ, *առավել եւս 18-19 տարեկան երիտասարդ, կարող է դիմել ե՛ւ ինքնասպանության, ե՛ւ սպանություն, ե՛ւ գերադասել փախուստը հակառակորդի մոտ»,* ինչպես նաեւ հիշյալ տեսանյութում պատկերվածը գնահատեց որպես «դավաճանության ծանրագույն հանցանք՝ ուղղված երկրի արտաքին անվտանգությունն ապահովելու կոչված կառույցի՝ բանակի քայքայման ու բարոյալքմանը»՝ պահանջելով մեկշաբաթյա ժամկետում դրա բացահայտումը։
> 
> Նկատի ունենալով, որ իշխանությունը առաջին ստիպողական քայլն անելուց հետո, իր իսկ նախապես տված սպառնալիքների համաձայն, գործը տանելու է բոլորովին այլ հունով, Կոնգրեսը եւս մեկ անգամ հայտարարում եւ պահանջում է.
> ...


http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/country-lrahos38736.html
Ինձ թվում է, որ տեսանյութը երկու կողմին էլ՝ և իշխանությանը և ընդիմությանը  զգաստացրել է:  Սար ու ձոր տոների փոփոխություն կա:

----------

Tig (23.09.2010)

----------


## terev

> - Իշխանությունը պարտավոր է հրապարակավ ու պաշտոնապես երաշխավորել տեսանյութի հեղինակի եւ տարածողների ազատությունը, անվտանգությունն ու անձեռնմխելիությունը. նրանք իրացրել են ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված՝ տեղեկություններ հայթայթելու, ստանալու եւ տարածելու իրենց իրավունքը եւ անպարտ են։ Պաշտպանության նախարարությունը պետք է ներողություն խնդրի՝ նախապես նրանց հասցեին հնչեցրած սպառնալիքների համար։


Էս էլ ներողությունը, ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամներից:  :Smile: 




> Առգրավվել է բջջային հեռախոսը, որով տեսանկարահանվել են նշված գործողությունները: Կատարվում են տեսանկարահանող զինծառայողի, նրա հոր և եղբոր հարցաքննությունները:


http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2010/09/22/army

----------

Բիձա (23.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*ԼԵՒՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ԵԼՈՒՅԹԸ
2010 Թ. ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ 15-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔՈՒՄ*


*Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,*


Անցյալ հանրահավաքում ես ձեզ խոստացել էի, որ այսօրվա ելույթս հիմնականում նվիրված է լինելու Հայաստանում մոլեգնող ամենավտանգավոր ու խայտառակ երեւույթներից մեկին՝ անհավատալի չափերի հասնող կոռուպցիային։ Սակայն մինչեւ բուն նյութին անցնելը, ստիպված եմ անդրադառնալ մի անհեթեթության, որը մեկ տարուց ավելի է, ինչ օրուգիշեր մատուցվում է մեր ժողովրդին։  Մեզ մեղադրում են, թե իբր մենք կենտրոնանում ենք արտաքին քաղաքականության վրա եւ անտեսում ներքին քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող խնդիրները, ավելին, ասվում է նույնիսկ, որ իշխանություններին հաջողվել է ընդդիմությանը պարտադրել իր քաղաքական օրակարգը, նրան շեղելով երկրի ներքին կյանքի վերափոխման նպատակից։

Գեղեցիկ ձեւակերպված ու առաջին հայացքից համոզիչ թվացող այս պնդումները, սակայն, կապ չունեն ո՛չ իրականության, ո՛չ էլ տարրական քաղաքագիտության հետ։ Մի կողմ դրած «արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ներքին քաղաքականության շարունակությունն է» տրիվիալ միտքը, նշենք, որ արտաքին եւ ներքին քաղաքականության տարանջատումը զուտ պայմանական է՝ թելադրված պարզ մեթոդաբանական անհրաժեշտությամբ։

Ցանկացած պետության արտաքին եւ ներքին քաղաքականության խնդիրներն իրականում կազմում են մեկ ամբողջություն եւ որպես այդպիսին հանդիսանում թե՛ իշխանության, թե՛ ընդդիմության օրակարգը։ Որքան արտաքին քաղաքականությունն է կախված ներքինից, նույնքան ներքին քաղաքականությունն արտաքինից։ Որեւէ բանական մարդ, օրինակ չի կարող առարկել եւ, ըստ էության, չի էլ առարկում, որ Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության շարունակական ձախողումները պայմանավորված են բացառապես երկրի ներսում տիրող անառողջ իրադրությամբ, մասնավորաբար, իշխանությունների ոչ լեգիտիմ եւ կոռումպացված լինելու հանգամանքով։ Նունքան ակնհայտ է նաեւ, որ Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքի բացասական երեւույթներից շատերը պայմանավորված են արտաքին հանգամանքներով։

Մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ մեր երկրում քաղբանտարկյալներ, խայտառակ ընտրություններ, ժողովրդավարության սահմանափակումներ, մարդու իրավունքների կոպտագույն խախտումներ եւ կոռուպցիայի համատարած դրսեւորումներ չէին լինի, եթե այդ ամենը չհանդուրժվեր արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից եւ չօգտագործվեր գերտերությունների աշխարհաքաղաքական շահերի սպասարկման նպատակով։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գործունեությունն, արդ, հիմնված է արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքական խնդիրների օրգանական փոխկապակցության գիտակցության վրա, ուստի թող ոչ ոք մութ սենյակում սեւ կատու չփնտրի, որովհետեւ այնտեղ կատու չկա։


* * *
Իսկ այժմ անցնելով ելույթիս հիմնական թեմային, հարկ եմ համարում անմիջապես կատարել հետեւյալ հստակեցումը։ Շատերը կոռուպցիան հանգեցնում են պետական պաշտոնյաների կաշառակերության սովորական երեւույթին, որն այս կամ այն չափով հատուկ է բոլոր, այդ թվում ամենազարգացած ու օրինապաշտ երկրներին։ Գրեթե ամեն օր եւ ամենուրեք հայտնվում են անպարկեշտ պաշտոնյաներ, որոնք ընչաքաղցությունից դրդված չարաշահում են իրենց իշխանությունը։

Յուրաքանչյուր պետության իրավա-բարոյական սկզբունքների հաստատությունից ու հասարակությունների հասունությունից է կախված, թե նրանք ինչպես են պայքարում այդ անհանդուրժելի երեւույթի դեմ։ Սակայն կաշառակերությունը, քանի այն կրում է մասնակի բնույթ եւ սահմանափակվում միայն անպարկեշտ պաշտոնյաների շրջանակով, կազմում է պետական մասշտաբի կոռուպցիայի սոսկ մեկ, այն էլ ոչ ամենաէական բաղկացուցիչ մասը։ Իրական չարիքը պետական մասշտաբի կոռուպցիան է, որը շատ ավելի ընդգրկուն եւ համակարգավորված հասկացություն է։

Հայաստանի պարագայում մենք գործ ունենք հենց այս տիպի չարիքի հետ, որի էությունը ես բացահայտել եմ 2007 թվականից հետո ունեցած իմ բազմաթիվ ելույթներում։ Չխորշելով կրկնությունից, հարկ եմ համարում մեկ անգամ եւս ամփոփ կերպով ներկայացնել խնդրո առարկային վերաբերող նախկինում արտահայտած իմ տեսակետները, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում ոչ միայն չեն փոխվել, այլեւ ամրապնդվել են նորանոր փաստերով ու փաստարկներով։

Նախապես զգուշացնեմ, որ իմ նպատակը ոչ թե կոռուպցիայի կոնկրետ դեպքերի մատուցումն է, այլ երեւույթի ընդհանրացված գնահատումն ու նրա աներեւակայելի ընդգրկման վերհանումը։ Մի խոսքով, ելույթս ոչ այնքան փաստագրական կամ տնտեսագիտական, որքան քաղաքական բնույթ է կրում։

Հայաստանի դիտավորյալ ձեւախեղված տնտեսական համակարգը լիովին հարմարեցվել է կոռուպցիայի, այսինքն երկրի անխնա թալանի պահանջներին։ Այն ոչ մի կապ չունի ո՛չ սոցիալիզմի, ո՛չ ֆեոդալիզմի, ո՛չ իսկ անվանապես հռչակված կապիտալիզմի կամ լիբերալիզմի հետ։ Լիբերալ տնտեսությունը մեր երկրում սոսկ ֆիկցիա է, քանի որ տնտեսական բնագավառում ամեն ինչ կարգավորվում է ոչ թե շուկայական հարաբերություններով, այլ իշխանությունը բռնազավթած խունտայի կամքով ու հրահանգներով, ավելի ճիշտ, քրեական աշխարհի կանոններով ու հասկացություններով։

Նախագահի ու վարչապետի փակ գրասենյակներում են որոշվում սեփականության բաշխման, պետական գույքի եւ հողի վաճառքի, մենաշնորհային արտոնությունների շնորհման, աճուրդների եւ տենդերների կազմակերպման, արտահանման եւ ներմուծման քվոտաների սահմանման, ընդհուպ մինչեւ լիցենզիաների տրամադրման եւ հողահատկացումների ու շինարարական աշխատանքների թույլտվության հարցերը։ Այսինքն՝ հիմնովին խախտված են կապիտալիստական կամ շուկայական տնտեսության երեք ամենագլխավոր սկզբունքները՝ հավասար հնարավորությունների ընձեռումը, ազատ մրցակցության ապահովումը եւ սեփականության անձեռնմխելիության երաշխավորումը։

Ավազակապետական հորջորջված այդ համակարգը կամ քրեական բուրգը, որը ձեւավորվել է 1999թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունից հետո, գոյատեւում ու ծաղկում է իշխանության բացառիկ գերկենտրոնացման եւ պետական-քաղաքական հակակշիռների լիակատար վերացման շնորհիվ, ինչի հետեւանքով օրենսդիր ու դատական մարմինները, գրպանային կուսակցությունները, նոմենկլատուրային մտավորականությունը եւ տեղեկատվության էլեկտրոնային միջոցները դարձել են գործադիր իշխանության կցորդն ու հուսալի հենարանը, այլ կերպ ասած, հանցակիցը։ Հակակշիռների առկայության եւ ազատ մամուլի գոյության պայմաններում այսպիսի ընդգրկման կոռուպցիա հնարավոր չէր կարող լինել։

Սովորաբար կոռուպցիայի ամենացցուն արտահայտությունն է համարվում, այսպես կոչված, ստվերային տնտեսությունը, որը տարբեր պատճառներով դուրս է մնում իշխանության վերահսկողության սահմաններից։ Սակայն համարձակվում եմ ասել, որ Հայաստանում իրականում ստվերային տնտեսություն չկա։

Մեր իշխանավորներն այնքան կազմակերպված ու աչալուրջ են, որ նրանց հսկողությունից ոչինչ չի վրիպում եւ առանց նրանց թույլտվության ոչ մի ստվեր չի գոյանում, ինչը նշանակում է, որ հանցավոր տնտեսական գործունեության բոլոր դրսեւորումներն ուղղորդվում ու կառավարվում են մեկ կենտրոնից։ Հետեւաբար, սա ոչ թե ստվերային տնտեսություն է, այլ համատարած թալան կամ պետական ռեկետ, որի պատճառով Հայաստանում գոյանում է երկու բյուջե՝ մեկը պաշտոնապես հայտարարվածը, մյուսը՝ իշխանությունների գրպանում հայտնվածը, որն անհամեմատ մեծ է առաջինից։

Ըստ այդմ, եթե իրական բյուջեի կեսից ավելին չգողացվեր, ապա այսօր մեր երկրի բյուջեն պետք է լիներ ոչ թե 2.5, այլ առնվազն 5-6 միլիարդ դոլար։ Այս փաստը ձեզ վերացական կարող է թվալ։ Ուստի պատկերացնելու համար, թե դա ինչ է նշանակում, թերեւս հարկ է այն ավելի շոշափելի դարձնել։ Դա պարզապես նշանակում է, որ ձեր աշխատավարձերն ու թոշակներն այսօր առնվազն կրկնակի բարձր պետք է լինեին։ Այսինքն՝ միջին աշխատավարձը 283 դոլարի փոխարեն պիտի կազմեր 566 դոլար, 50 հազար դրամ ստացողը պիտի ստանար 100 հազար, 100 հազար ստացողը՝ 200 հազար, իսկ 200 հազար ստացողը՝ 400 հազար։ Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրից ամեն ամիս գողանում են մեկ աշխատավարձ կամ մեկ թոշակ։

Սա էլ դեռ ամենը չէ։ Ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի է, որ հինգ-վեց միլիարդանոց իրական բյուջեի գոյացման պարագայում, աշխատավարձերից ու թոշակներից բացի, կրկնակի ավելի պիտի լիներ նաեւ բյուջետային բոլոր ոլորտների, այդ թվում, աղետի գոտու վերականգնման, բանակի, առողջապահության, կրթության, գիտության, մշակույթի ֆինանսավորումը։ Իսկ թե ինչպես է մսխվում անգամ պաշտոնապես հայտարարված բյուջեն, ապա դա էլ ուրիշ խոսակցության առարկա է։

Մի խոսքով, եթե ազգային հարստության կեսից ավելին չգողացվեր, ապա մենք արդեն իսկ պիտի ապրեինք, թեեւ ցանկալիից դեռեւս շատ հեռու, բայց որակապես այլ երկրում, որի բնակչությունը գոնե ստիպված չլիներ զանգվածաբար բռնելու գաղթի ճամփան։ Հիմա հասկանո՞ւմ եք, թե ի՛նչ ծավալի թալան է տիրում մեր երկրում, ինչի՛ պատճառով է թշվառության մատնված բնակչության մեծամասնությունը եւ ինչո՛ւ է արտագաղթը հասել նման աղետալի չափերի։ Հանդուրժել այս ամենը կնշանակի ընդունել ազգի արժանապատվության բացակայության փաստը, ինչը ողբերգություն է։ Ես, սակայն, ավելի լավատես եմ ու վստահ, որ մեր ժողովուրդն իր մեջ ուժ կգտնի հաղթահարելու չարիքը եւ թոթափելու ավազակապետության լուծը։

Կոռուպցիայով վարակված է Հայաստանի իշխանության ողջ վերնախավը՝ սկսած վարչախմբի պարագլուխներից, ավարտած նախարարներով, մարզպետներով, գեներալներով, դատավորներով, դատախազներով, քաղաքապետներով եւ Ազգային Ժողովի պատգամավորների մեծամասնությամբ։ Չկա մի բարձրագույն պետական պաշտոնյա, որը, թեկուզ զոքանչի անունով, սեփական բիզնես չունենա կամ իր պաշտոնավարության ընթացքում հսկայական հարստություն դիզած չլինի։ Չկա նաեւ ամսական թեկուզ 500 դոլարի եկամուտ բերող բիզնես, որից իշխանության որեւէ ներկայացուցիչ հասույթ չստանա։

 Թեեւ կոռուպցիան մեծ կամ փոքր չափով առկա է բոլոր պետական հաստատություններում, սակայն ցավալի է նշել, որ այն լայնորեն թափանցել է նույնիսկ դպրոցական կրթության բնագավառ, ինչը կործանարար ազդեցություն կարող է գործել սերունդների դաստիարակության վրա։ Իսկ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման պարագան, անկասկած, շատ ավելի կխորացնի այդ բնագավառում կոռուպցիոն երեւույթների դրսեւորման միտումները։

Պետականորեն ուղղորդվող ու կարգավորվող համատարած կոռուպցիան իրականացվում է հստակ մշակված մեխանիզմների միջոցով։ Դրանք են.

տնտեսության, մանավանդ, ներմուծման բնագավառի գրեթե լիակատար մենաշնորհացումը,շուկայականից անհամեմատ ցածր գներով պետական ունեցվածքի վաճառքը,կեղծ աճուրդների ու տենդերների անցկացումը,ազգային տարադրամի արհեստական արժեւորումը,պետական պահուստի մսխումը դրամի կայունությունը պահպանելու նպատակով,ներմուծվող մենաշնորհային ապրանքների նվազեցված ծավալների արձանագրումը,վիճակագրական սիստեմատիկ մանիպուլյացիաները,հարկային ու մաքսային չգրված արտոնությունների շնորհումը,ներմուծման բնագավառում քվոտաների բաշխումը,պետական ապարատի նպատակաուղղված ուռճացումը,խոշոր ձեռնարկատերերին հարկային դաշտից դուրս թողնելու սահմանված կարգը եւ հարկային բեռի բարդումը մանր ու միջին ձեռնարկատերերի վրա,պետական գերատեսչություններում զանազան կասկածելի հիմնադրամների ստեղծումը եւ արտաբյուջետային հաշիվների բացումը,լայն սպառման ապրանքների գների չհիմնավորված թանկացումը,համագործակցությունն արտասահմանյան մաֆիոզ կառույցների եւ քրեական տարրերի հետ,օֆշորային գոտիներում իրականացվող մութ գործարքները,սեփականության եւ ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության ձեւակերպումը ազգականների անունով,վերջապես, ապօրինի հարկային վարչարարությունը, եկամտաբեր պաշտոնների առքուվաճառքը, փողերի լվացումը, սովորական կաշառքը, եւ այլն։

Բնականաբար, այս ամենը որպես ծանրագույն բեռ նստում է հասարակ ժողովրդի ուսերին, որովհետեւ կոռուպցիան սնուցման այլ աղբյուր չունի։ Ինչ որ գողացվում է, վերջին հաշվով գողացվում է ժողովրդի գրպանից։ Դրա հետեւանքով սոցիալական բեւեռացումը ոչ թե մեղմանում, այլ գնալով խորանում է, այսինքն՝ հարուստներն ավելի են հարստանում, իսկ աղքատներն՝ ավելի աղքատանում ու ճարահատյալ բռնում գաղթի ճամփան։




*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

Ավազակաբարո վարչախմբի գոյության իմաստն ու հետապնդած նպատակները ոչ այլ ինչ են, եթե ոչ իշխանության բոլոր լծակներին ապօրինաբար տիրող մարդկանց սահմանափակ շրջանակի բարօրության կամ ցոփության ապահովում՝ սեփական ժողովրդի անխնա հարստահարման ու կեղեքման գնով։ Այդ ամենը ցինիկաբար քողարկվում է հայրենասիրության, պետական շահի, Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման, Արցախի անկախության վերամբարձ կարգախոսներով կամ թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների հասցեին ուղղված հոխորտանքներով։

Այնինչ միանգամայն ակնհայտ է, որ հայրենիքը նրանց համար ընդամենը նվաճված տարածք է կամ առավելագույնն՝ օբյեկտ, պետական շահ ասվածը՝ ստորագույն անձնական շահախնդրություն, իսկ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումն ու Արցախի ազատագրումը՝ էժան մանրադրամ իրենց հակաօրինական նպատակների իրականացման գործում։

Նրանց ճարտասանության աստիճանն ուղիղ համեմատական է իրենց հափշտակած հարստության ծավալին։ Որքան շատ են հոխորտում թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների դեմ եւ որքան շատ են խոսում պետական շահից ու ժողովրդի բարօրությունից, այնքան շատ են կորզում նույն այդ ժողովրդի գրպանից։ Հայրենասիրությունը կամ թուրքատյացությունն, այսպիսով, մեր երկրում վերածվել է գողության լիցենզիայի։

Ռեժիմի հասկացողությամբ՝ եթե հայրենասեր ու թուրքատյաց, այսինքն գող ու ավազակ չես, ուրեմն դավաճան կամ առնվազն հինգերորդ շարասյուն ես, ինչպես վերջերս հայտարարել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը (28.05.2010), առանց, սակայն, հասկանալու այդ արտահայտության իմաստը։ Իսկ թե ինչ արժե գողի ու ավազակի հայրենասիրությունը, հայտնի է բոլորին։ Բազմիցս է ասվել՝ եթե մեր հայրենասեր, այսինքն թուրքատյաց իշխանավորները գոնե իրենց հափշտակած հարստության մի չնչին մասը ներդնեին Արցախում, ապա այն չէր դատարկվի եւ նրա ճակատագիրն այսքան անորոշ չէր լինի։


Ըստ մոսկովյան մամուլի հայտնի հրապարակումների, որոնք լայն արձագանք են գտել նաեւ միջազգային ասպարեզում, Հայաստանի ամենակոռումպացված պետական պաշտոնյաներն են՝ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը, Տիգրան Սարգսյանը, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը, Արմեն Գեւորգյանը, Վարդան Այվազյանը, Անդրանիկ Մանուկյանը, Երվանդ Զախարյանը, Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը, Արմեն Ավետիսյանը, Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը, Հրաչյա Հարությունյանը, Միքայել Մինասյանը, Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը, Արթուր Ջավադյանը, Դավիթ Հարությունյանը, Գրիշա Հարությունյանը եւ Սուրեն Խաչատրյանը։ Թե որքան հավաստի են նշված հրապարակումներում հիշյալ անձանց կարողություններին վերաբերող տվյալները, կարող է ապացուցել միայն դատարանը։ Բայց քանի որ վերջիններս զրպարտության հայցով դատարան չեն դիմում, մենք հիմք չունենք չհավատալու այդ տվյալներին։ Եթե մտածենք, թե նրանք դատարան դիմելու հակում կամ սովորություն չունեն, այդպես չէ։ Շատ ավելի չնչին մի առիթով Քոչարյանը դատական քաշքշուկ սկսեց «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի հետ, իսկ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը երեք անգամ դատ բացեց Հրանտ Բագրատյանի դեմ։ Տղամարդ եք, դե դատի տվեք նաեւ մոսկովյան թերթերին։ Թե՞ ձեր ուժը միայն տանն է պատում։


Մոսկովյան մամուլի հիշատակված հրապարակումներում Հայաստանի ամենամեծ կոռուպցիոներների շարքում թվարկված են նաեւ հայտնի գործարարների կամ օլիգարխների անունները։ Բայց սա բոլորովին այլ կատեգորիա է։ Հասկացության բուն իմաստով՝ կոռուպցիան բացառապես իշխանությանը եւ ոչ թե գործարարությանը հատուկ երեւույթ է։ Գործարարությունը կոռուպցիայի մասնակիցն է, բայց ոչ հեղինակը։ Հեղինակը իշխանությունն է, որովհետեւ առանց նրա ցանկության ու թողտվության լայնամասշտաբ կոռուպցիա գոյություն չէր կարող ունենալ։ Մի առիթով ես նշել եմ, որ գործարարներն ստիպված են մշտապես խախտել օրենքը՝ խուսափել մաքսավճարներից ու հարկերից, կաշառել ու կաշառվել, թաքցնել իրենց իրական եկամուտները եւ այլն։ Բայց դա նրանց մեղքը չէ, այլ թերեւս դժբախտությունը, քանի որ նրանք հարկադրված են ենթարկվել այն խաղի կանոններին, որոնք սահմանել է իշխանությունը։ Նրանք չեն էլ կարող շրջանցել օրենքը, եթե գործարքի մեջ չմտնեն պետական պաշտոնյաների հետ։

Գործարարներն իրականում կատարում են իրենց հարկային պարտավորությունները, բայց նրանց մուծումները հայտնվում են ոչ թե պետական բյուջեում, այլ բոլորովին այլ տեղ։ Նրանցից շատերը, վստահաբար, ուրախ կլինեին գործել օրենքի դաշտում, որովհետեւ նույնիսկ ավելին են մուծում, քան պարտավոր են։ Այլ կերպ, սակայն, նրանք չեն կարող վարվել։ Հակառակ պարագայում կհայտնվեն բանտերում կամ ստիպված կլինեն լքել բիզնեսը։

Նույնիսկ ամենաօրինապաշտ օտարերկրյա գործարարները, երբ հայտնվում են մեր նման երկրներում, կամա թե ակամա, ենթարկվում են տեղի խաղի կանոններին՝ կաշառք բաժանում, հարկերից փախչում եւ այլն։ Քավ լիցի, ես ամենեւին միտք չունեմ արդարացնելու օլիգարխների հանցագործությունները, որոնք անթիվ են։ Ասածիս իմաստը սոսկ հետեւյալն է. դրեք գործարարներին ուրիշ պայմանների մեջ, եւ նրանք կգործեն բոլորովին այլ կերպ։


Կոռուպցիան ոչ թե, կամ ավելի ճիշտ, ոչ այնքան սոցիալ-տնտեսական, որքան քաղաքական չարիք է։ Հայաստանի կոռումպացված իշխանական համակարգի վերը ներկայացված պատկերից պետք է հասկանալի լինի, թե ինչու տեղի ունեցավ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի սպանդը։ Ավազակախմբի առջեւ կանգնած էր ոչ միայն իշխանությունը կորցնելու, այլեւ հափշտակած հսկայական հարստությունից զրկվելու վտանգը։

Այդ պատճառով, եթե պետք լիներ, նա կսպաներ ոչ միայն տասը, այլեւ հազար մարդ։ 1998 թվականին իմ ղեկավարած վարչակազմը համարյա միահամուռ զիջեց իշխանությունը, որովհետեւ կորցնելու բան չուներ։ Եթե որեւէ մարդ կարողանա Հայաստանի 1000 ամենահարուստ անձանց ցուցակում մատնանշել իմ վարչակազմի անդամներից թեկուզ մեկի անունը, ես ետ կվերցնեմ իմ խոսքերը։ Իշխանությունը մեզ համար բոլորովին այլ բան էր նշանակում. ո՛չ թե տիրելու, բռնանալու կամ հարստանալու միջոց, այլ սեփական համոզմունքներն իրականացնելու հնարավորություն։ Խուսափում եմ օգտագործել «ժողովրդին ծառայելու» տափակ արտահայտությունը, որովհետեւ երբեք չեմ հավատացել իրենց «ժողովրդի ծառա» հորջորջող մարդկանց, բացի «խալխի նոքար» Սայաթ-Նովայից։


Գրեթե օր չի անցնում, որ միջազգային ֆինանսական կազմակերպությունները, Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգները, Եւրոմիությունը եւ արտասահմանյան անկախ փորձագետները չնշեն, որ Հայաստանը գտնվում է աշխարհի ամենակոռումպացված պետությունների շարքում, եւ որ նրա իշխանություններն, ըստ էության, չեն պայքարում այդ համատարած չարիքի դեմ։ Արտաքին աղբյուրներից ամեն տարի հսկայական գումարներ են հատկացվում Հայաստանի օրենսդրության բարելավման եւ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի մեխանիզմների մշակման նպատակով։ Բայց դրանք ոչ միայն որեւէ արդյունք չեն տալիս, այլեւ որքան օրենքները բարելավվում եւ հակակոռուպցիոն մեխանիզմները կատարելագործվում են, կոռուպցիան այնքան ավելի տարածվում ու խորանում է։ Նույնն է, ի դեպ, ընտրությունների պարագայում։

1998-ից ի վեր Ընտրական օրենսգիրքը մի քանի անգամ փոփոխվել ու բարելավվել է, բայց յուրաքանչյուր բարելավումից հետո ավելի այլանդակ ընտրություններ են տեղի ունեցել։ Հիմա էլ Ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխությունների ու բարելավումների մի նոր փաթեթ է քննարկվում։ Պատրաստվեք, ուրեմն, ավելի խայտառակ մի ընտրության։ Մեր օտար բարեկամները համառորեն չեն ուզում ընկալել, որ խնդիրը ոչ թե օրենքների անկատարությունն է, այլ դրանք կիրառելու կամքի բացակայությունը։

Անգամ մեր անկատար համարվող օրենքները միանգամայն բավարար են թե՛ արդար ընտրություններ անցկացնելու, թե՛ կոռուպցիայի դեմ արդյունավետ պայքար ծավալելու համար։ Որքան էլ դրանք կատարելագործեք, միեւնույն է, Հայաստանի ազնվաբարո իշխանությունները երբեք արդար ընտրություններ չեն անցկացնելու եւ չեն դադարելու թալանել երկիրը։ Ժամանակն է, որ Արեւմուտքը գիտակցի այս պարզ իրողությունը եւ մեր երկրի հանդեպ վարած իր քաղաքականությունը կառուցի դրա հիման վրա։

Նրա կողմից մինչ այժմ դրսեւորված հանդուրժողականությունն այս հարցում եւ տարօրինակ գուրգուրանքը Հայաստանի կոռումպացված իշխանությունների նկատմամբ, որ բացատրվում է քաղաքական նկատառումներով, վերածվում է հանցագործության հայ ժողովրդի հանդեպ, ինչն արդարացում չունի։


Հայաստանի իշխանություններից կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարմանն ուղղված որեւէ ռեալ քայլ սպասելն անիմաստ է, քանի որ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է վերափոխել երկրի ողջ տնտեսական եւ քաղաքական համակարգը, ինչն ամենեւին նրանց ձեռնտու չէ։ Այս միտքը հրաշալի կերպով ձեւակերպել է «Թրանսփարենսի ինթերնեշնլ» հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնի վաղամեռիկ տնօրեն Ամալյա Կոստանյանը. «Արմատացած ու համատարած կոռուպցիան,- գրում է նա,- հնարավոր չէ հաղթահարել՝ չպատժելով կոռուպցիոն բուրգի գագաթում գտնվողներին, չբացահայտելով բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների եւ նրանց բարեկամների իրական գույքն ու եկամուտները, չպայքարելով շահերի բախման եւ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական շահերի սերտաճման դեմ, հարկային դաշտ չբերելով օլիգարխներին եւ խոշոր բիզնեսին, չձերբազատվելով արհեստական մենաշնորհներից, չապահովելով արդար դատավարություն եւ օրենքի առջեւ բոլորի հավասարությունը, չնպաստելով մաքուր ընտրությունների անցկացմանն ու քաղաքական առողջ մրցակցությանը, չերաշխավորելով խոսքի, հավաքների եւ մարդու այլ հիմնարար ազատությունները եւ չխրախուսելով ազատ մամուլը»։


Հետեւաբար, քանի որ Հայաստանի իշխանություններն ամենեւին մտադիր չեն պայքարել իրենց սնուցման ու ճոխացման աղբյուրը հանդիսացող չարիքի դեմ, իսկ միջազգային հանրությունն էլ առայժմ անտարբեր է այս հարցում, մնում է, որ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի դրոշն իր ձեռքը վերցնի հասարակությունը։ Այդ գործում կարեւոր դեր է վերապահված հասարակական կազմակերպություններին եւ անկախ մամուլին, որոնք արդեն իսկ հսկայական աշխատանք են կատարել կաշառակերության, դրամաշորթության, տնտեսական զեղծարարությունների, պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահման հազարավոր դեպքերի բացահայտման ուղղությամբ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին, ապա նա, ձեւավորման օրվանից, իր հիմնական խնդիրներից մեկն է համարել իշխանությունների հանցավոր տնտեսական գործունեության եւ երկրի կազմակերպված թալանի անխնա մերկացումը։ Տարակույս չունենաք, որ մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք այդ գործը մինչեւ վերջ հասցնելու համար։

Մասնավորապես, Կոնգրեսի տնտեսական հանձնաժողովը առաջիկայում հանդես կգա մի ընդարձակ զեկույցով՝ նվիրված Հայաստանում մոլեգնող կոռուպցիայի էության համապարփակ մասնագիտական քննությանը եւ նրա հաղթահարմանն ուղղված միջոցառումների ու մեխանիզմների մշակմանը։ Մամուլի բացահայտումներն ու ընդդիմության մերկացումները հզորագույն զենք են կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի ասպարեզում։

Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, որքան էլ ինքնավստահ ձեւանան, սարսափում են դրանից, այլապես այդքան ջանք չէին գործադրի տեղեկատվության էլեկտրոնային միջոցների վրա լիակատար վերահսկողություն սահմանելու համար։


Այսօրվանից եւեթ յուրաքանչյուրի համար պետք է պարզ լինի, որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո պետական պաշտոնյաների ձեռքով ժողովրդից հափշտակված ողջ հարստությունը պետք է վերադարձվի ժողովրդին։ Դա, բնականաբար, պետք է տեղի ունենա ոչ թե բռնագանձման եղանակով, այլ միանգամայն օրինական ճանապարհով, այսինքն՝ դատական կարգով, ինչի հնարավորությունը պարունակում է Հայաստանի ներկայիս, թեկուզ անկատար, Քրեական օրենսգիրքը։ Ինչ վերաբերում է օլիգարխներին կամ ընդհանրապես գործարարներին, ապա նրանց նկատմամբ պետք է կիրառվի բոլորովին այլ մոտեցում. նրանք պարզապես պետք է տեղափոխվեն գործունեության օրինական դաշտ։


Կոռուպցիան, օրենքի բացակայությունը եւ հակազգային արտաքին քաղաքականությունը չարիքների այն եռամիասնությունն է, որը Հայաստանը կանգնեցրել է անդունդի եզրին։ Եթե առաջիկայում վիճակը չփոխվի, այսինքն՝ իշխանափոխություն տեղի չունենա, ապա մեր երկիրը դատապարտված է անխուսափելի կործանման, որի պատասխանատվությունը կրելու են ոչ միայն հանցագործ իշխանությունները, այլեւ կեղծ-ընդդիմադիրները, անտարբերները, իրենց քվեները 5000-ական դրամով վաճառողները եւ ժողովրդի պայքարի ոգին կոտրող ամեն տեսակի նվնվացողներն ու փնթփնթացողները։ Ես ամենեւին չեմ թանձրացնում գույները. իրականությունը, դժբախտաբար, շատ ավելի մռայլ է, քան իմ ներկայացրածը։ Ուստի վերահաս աղետը կանխելու միակ հույսը ազգի նվիրյալներն են, որոնց առաջին շարասյունը կազմում եք դուք՝ այս հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներդ, ում վճռականությանն ու մինչեւ վերջ գնալու պատրաստակամությանը չեմ կասկածում։

Չհավատաք փարիսեցիներին, քաղքենիներին ու պատեհապաշտներին. այս երկրում, բացի ձեզանից եւ որոշ հասարակական կազմակերպություններից ու լրագրողներից, բռնատիրության դեմ ուրիշ պայքարող չկա։ Ձեր համառությունը մի գեղեցիկ օր ոտքի է հանելու նաեւ անտարբերներին ու հոգնածներին, ինչը դառնալու է ռեժիմի վերջը։


Մեր հաջորդ հանրահավաքը տեղի կունենա չորս օր հետո, հոկտեմբերի 19-ին։ Այն կուղեկցվի նաեւ երկարատեւ ցույցով ու երթով, կազմակերպված Եւրոխորհրդի երեւանյան ֆորումի առթիվ։ Ակնկալում եմ ձեր միահամուռ մասնակցությունն այդ միջոցառումներին։ Դա կարեւոր է, հատկապես, քաղբանտարկյալների խնդրի լուծման առումով։ Հետեւաբար օրվա գլխավոր կարգախոսը պետք է լինի՝ «Ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին»։


Իսկ այժմ, բարի գիշեր եւ բարի երթ։

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2010), Norton (16.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
22.10.2010

Իշխանությունը հրապարակ է հանել Ընտրական օրենսգրքի նոր խմբագրության մի տարբերակ՝ դրա շուրջ քաղաքական ուժերի եւ անհատ մարդկանց քննարկում ակնկալելով։ Այդ առիթով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.

Որևէ հարցի, այդ թվում նաև՝  Ընտրական օրենսգրքի հետ կապված որևէ երկխոսություն կամ համագործակցություն կարող է լինել միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ ազատ արձակված կլինեն բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները և իրական առաջընթաց կգրանցվի Մարտի 1-ի սպանությունների բացահայտման ուղղությամբ։Ընտրական օրենսգրքի նման քննարկումներ նախաձեռնելով, իշխանությունը փորձում է պատրանք ստեղծել, թե իբր մինչ այս ընտրություններում կատարված համատարած կեղծիքների ու ապօրինությունների պատճառը օրենսդրության անկատարությունն է։2008թ. նախագահական ընտրություններում վստահված անձանց, լրագրողների, դիտորդների դեմ կիրառված բռնությունները, համատարած ահաբեկչությունը, ընտրակաշառքը, Հայաստանից բացակա 500.000-ից ավելի քաղաքացիների քվեների կեղծումը որեւէ կապ չունեն Ընտրական օրենսգրքի թերությունների հետ, այլ հենց Ընտրական օրենսգրքի, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի այլ օրենքների բացահայտ խախտումով` վարչախմբի վերարտադրման միակ հնարավորությունն էր։ Գործող, անգամ պակասավոր, Օրենսգրքով կարելի էր անցկացնել լիակատար արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություն։Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը և ցանկացած այլ քաղաքական ուժ, մտնելով այս քննարկման մեջ՝ ակամա մասնակից կդառնա վարչախմբի գործած՝ ընտրական կեղծիքների ու բռնության միջոցով իշխանության յուրացման ծանրագույն հանցանքը պարտակելուն։Այնուամենայնիվ, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, շահագրգռված ցանկացած օրենսդրական բաց լրացնելու մեջ՝ ԸՕ-ի վերաբերյալ իր առանցքային համարած 7 առաջարկներն ուղարկել է ԵԽ՝ լիազորելով վերջինիս և նրա հովանավորությամբ գործող, այս ուղղությամբ աշխատող կառույցներին՝ դրանք օգտագործելու համապատասխան քննարկումներում։ Նրանք միաժամանակ տեղեկացվել են Կոնգրեսի սկզբունքային դիրքորոշման մասին, այն է՝ արդարացի ու թափանցիկ ընտրություն անցկացնելու համար, առաջին հերթին, Հայաստանում իսպառ բացակայում է իշխանության քաղաքական կամքը»։
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի 
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (24.10.2010), Ձայնալար (24.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*
09.11.2010թ.

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հանդես է եկել Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվան հրապարակում այսօր ՀԱԿ երիտասարդ ակտիվիստների նկատմամբ ոստիկանության գործադրած բռնությունների դեպքը դատապարտող հայտարարությամբ.

«Այսօր առավոտյան, երբ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մեկ տասնյակ երիտասարդ ակտիվիստներ բողոքի ակցիա էին իրականացնում Շառլ Ազնավուրի հրապարակում «Եվրամիություն - Հայաստան. քաղաքացիական հասարակության համաժողովի» անցկացման վայրի հարևանությամբ, մի քանի տասնյակ ոստիկաններ, հարձակում են գործել, առանց որևէ օրինական պահանջի և հիմնավորման բռնություն և ուժ կիրառել նրանց նկատմամբ, պատռել պաստառները, պատճառել մարմնական վնասվածքներ և նրանցից չորսին ապօրինի բերման ենթարկել ոստիկանություն: Լրագրողական տեսախցիկները ֆիքսել են ոստիկանների ապօրինի գործողությունները: Բռնություններն այնուհետև շարունակվել են նաև ոստիկանության բաժանմունք տանելու ճանապարհին և հենց ոստիկանության բաժանմունքում:

Այն փաստը, որ մի քանի տասնյակ ոստիկաններ արդեն հարձակվում են տասը ցուցարարների վրա, վկայում են մեկ պարզ բան. իշխանության ներսում և մասնավորապես իրավապահ կառույցներում այլևս անդառնալի փլուզումը կասեցնելու նպատակով` իշխանությանը տիրացած հանցախումբը մի կողմից ուժի ցուցադրության առիթ է փնտրում, մյուս կողմից ամեն կերպ փորձում է տապալել Կոնգրեսի կազմակերպած միջոցառումները:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է. ոստիկանությունը, շարունակելով հանցախմբի պատժիչ գործիքի իր դերը, գործել է հերթական հանցագործությունը, որն ապագայում իրավական առումով անհետևանք չի մնալու: Չնայած այս ապօրինություններին` Կոնգրեսը շարունակելու է իր ամենօրյա պայքարը ինչպես այս հանցագործ իշխանության, այնպես էլ նրա ծնած արատավոր բարքերի դեմ»:
*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի
Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

Norton (09.11.2010)

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը*

Արդեն մի քանի ժամ է, ինչ Էրեբունու ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները լայնամասշտաբ «այցելություններ» են սկսել Էրեբունու համայնքում բնակվող Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի համակիրների և այն քաղաքացիների տներ, ովքեր մասնակցել են հանրահավաքներին: Նրանց տեղում կամ ոստիկանություն հրավիրելուց հետո սպառնում են չմասնակցել մարտի 1-ի Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքին: Օպերացիան ղեկավարում են Էրեբունի համայնքի ոստիկանապետի` ծառայության գծով տեղակալ Ռազմիկ Հովհաննիսյանը և թաղային տեսուչների ղեկավար Արմեն Դոյդոյանը:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Էրեբունու գրասենյակն իր անդամների և համակիրների անունից հայատարարում է, որ ոստիկանների գործողություններն ապօրինի են և որևէ արդյունք չեն տալու: Մեր համակիրները, որոնց թիվն աճում է օրեցօր, չեն ընկրկելու, միահամուռ մասնակցելու են Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի` մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին և կոչ են անում բոլոր արժանապատիվ քաղաքացիներին նույնպես մասնակցել համաժողովրդական շարժման հաղթանակի կերտմանը:

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ
ԷՐԵԲՈՒՆԻ ՏԱՐԱԾՔԱՅԻՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ*

----------

Chuk (26.02.2011), Kuk (26.02.2011), Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), murmushka (26.02.2011)

----------


## Norton

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կոչը*

Վարչախումբը, իրավացիորեն, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքների մարդաշատության մեջ տեսնելով իրեն սպառնացող վտանգը՝ շարունակում է օգտվել ամոթալի միջոցներից իրազեկման հարցում խոչընդոտներ ստեղծելու համար։ Ապրիլի 8-ին հրավիրված հանրահավաքի հետ կապված թռուցիկները բաժանելիս Շենգավիթի շրջանում ոստիկանական մեքենայով քաղաքացիական հագնված անձինք Կոնգրեսի ակտիվիստներից գողացել են 2000 թռուցիկ։ Ի պատասխան այսօրինակ գործողությունների` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը կոչ է անում Կոնգրեսի անդամ բոլոր կուսակցությունների անդամներին, Կոնգրեսին անհատապես անդամագրվածներին և համակիրներին մինչև հանրահավաքի օրը զանգահարել բոլոր նրանց, ում հեռախոսահամարն ունեն և անձնապես հրավիրել ապրիլի 8-ի հանրահավաքին։ Դրանով նաև կօգնենք ոստիկանությանը և այլ կառույցների՝ գալ այն եզրահանգման, որ անիմաստ է զբաղվել անպտուղ արարքներով, որոնք անօրինական լինելուց զատ նաեւ անպատվաբեր են։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես*

----------

Chuk (06.04.2011), Mephistopheles (06.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Աշոտ Զաքարյանը դադարեցնում է ՀԱԿ-ում իր քաղաքական գործունեությունը
> 
> Գյումրիի Ժուռնալիստների «Ասպարեզ» ակումբը հայտարարություն է տարածել Աշոտ Զաքարյանի մամլո ասուլիսից, որը ներկայացնում ենք ստորև.
> 
> Նախ ուզում եմ ողջունել բոլորիդ և իմ խորին շնորհակալությունը հայտնել ձեզ` իմ հրավերը հարգելու և այսօր այստեղ ներկա գտնվելու համար: Լրատվամիջոցներից ներողամտություն եմ հայցում, քանի որ գիտեմ, վերջին շրջանում ինձ ուղղված հարցերին բավարար պատասխաններ չեմ տվել: Չնայած, խոստացել էի ինձ ուղղված բոլոր հարցերին անրադառնալ ՀՀ ԱԺ ընտրություններից անմիջապես հետո: 
> 
> Ինչպես գիտեք, վերջին երկու ամիսների ընթացքում, ՀԱԿ-ի վարած քաղաքականության և ԱԺ ընտրությունների հետ կապված հարցերի շուրջ փորձել եմ պահպանել լռություն: Ունենալով որոշ տարաձայնություններ` այնուամենայնիվ լռությունս հետապնդել է մեկ նպատակ` ԱԺ նախըտրական շրջանում` Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսում, միասնակնությունը չխաթարել, միևնույն ժամանակ, այս ողջ ընթացքում իմ գործունեությամբ հնարավորինս աջակցել եմ ՀԱԿ-ին ԱԺ ընտրություններին առավելագույն քվեներ ստանալու համար: Ավելորդ չեմ համարում ևս մեկ անգամ նշել, որ դա միայն պայմանավորված է եղել ՀԱԿ-ում միասնականությունը չխաթարելու նպատակով, ինչը նաև հասարակական պահանջ է եղել: Եվ քանի որ ԱԺ ընտրություններն արդեն կայացած իրողություն են, խոստմանս համաձայն, այսօր հանդես եմ գալիս քաղաքական հայտարարությամբ, միևնույն ժամանակ պատրաստակամություն հայտնում` պատասխանելու ձեր կողմից տրվող բոլոր հարցերին: 
> 
> Վերջին շրջանում Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի կողմից իրականացվող ներքաղաքական կուրսը ոչ միայն լրջագույն խնդիրներ ստեղծեց ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում, այլև իմ խորին համոզմամբ, կասկածի տակ դրեց ՀԱԿ վարկանիշն ու հասարակության մոտ ունեցած վստահությունը, ինչն իր արտացոլումը գտավ 2012թ-ի մայիսի 6-ին կայացած ԱԺ ընտրությունների արդյունքներում: Երբեմնի հզոր կազմակերպված ընդիմադիր ուժը, որն իմ խոր համոզմամբ վայելում էր հասարակության բացարձակ մեծամասնության վստահությունը, այժմ կարողացավ հաղթահարել ընդամենը ՀՀ ԱԺ մտնելու մինիմալ շեմը: 
> ...


http://1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_81803.html

----------

Varzor (14.05.2012), Տրիբուն (14.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ ծիծաղելի ա, ճիշտն ասած, էդ հայտարարությունը:
Հեսա «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունից բոլորը հերթով սենց հայտարարություն են անելու: Աշոտ ջան, Զաքարյան ջան, դա քո միանձնյա որոշումը չի, դա ձեր կուսակցության՝ Հանրապետություն կուսակցության ընդհանուր որոշումն ա, շոու մի սարքեք՝ հերթով հայտարարելով դուրս գալու մասին: Դու առանձին չես մտել կոնգրես ու առանձին չես դուրս գալիս:

----------

Varzor (14.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

/ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր / Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը - 22-րդ տնտեսական ֆորումում  :Shok: 
մարդը շուխուռ արեց, հետո սաղ աշխարհը "ոտնատակ տվեց" , հիմա էլ տնտեսական ֆորումներու ա տնտեսագիտական խնդիրներ լուծում  :LOL:  
http://www.armtimes.com/35957

հիմա ինչ որ մեկը կասի, թե ինչով ա ինքը տարբերվում ասենք Նեմեցից: հա... ախռանիկ չունի... ոչինչ քիչ մնաց, եթե շարունակի խելոք պահել, միգուցէ իրան էլ բախտ վիճակվի...

----------

Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի պատգամավորներ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը եւ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը Կրինիցայի ֆորումին մասնակցում են կազմակերպիչների հրավերով:


...

----------

Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## voter

ՀԱԿ-ը բոյկոտում է նախագահական ընտրությունները
http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24810272.html

ՀԱԿի թեման կարելի է փակել․․․

----------


## voter

_ՀԱԿ ծրագրում պաշտոնապես արձանագրված է եւ հնարավորինս մանրամասնեցված է, որ կուսակցության գաղափարախոսությունը սոցիալ-լիբերալիզմն է։ Հրանտ Տէր-Աբրահամեան ՀԱԿ վարչության անդամ..._

----------


## Zodiac

Էս պահին ոնց որ երկու ՀԱԿ- կա՝ ՀԱԿ կուսակցություն և նախկին ՀԱԿ դաշինքի մի մասը-



> *Առաջարկում են ՀԱԿ ժամանակավոր համակարգող նշանակել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին*
> .............
> Ի գիտություն ընդունել, որ Դաշինքում այլևս ՀՀՇ կուսակցություն գոյություն չունի,
> ի գիտություն ընդունել, որ այլ կուսակցության անդամ Առաջին Նախագահը Քաղխորհրդի իր համակարգողով դուրս է եկել Քաղխորհրդի կազմից,
> Քաղխորհրդի աշխատանքների ժամանակավոր համակարգող ընտրել Քաղխորհրդի անդամ Ն. Փաշինյանին,
> Նախաձեռնություններ իրականացնել «ՀԱԿ» դաշինքի ԱԺ խմբակցությունից հեռացնելու համար այլ կուսակցության անդամներ՝ Լ.Զուրաբյանին, Ա.Մանուկյանին և Գ.Ջհանգիրյանին,
> Երևանի Ավագանու ընտրություններում աջակցել «Ժառանգության» կուսակցությանը,
> դատապարտել ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ ավազակաիշխանության կողմից «Կուսակցությունների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 6-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի պահանջների կոպիտ խախտման, այն է՝ մեր Դաշինքի անվամբ այլ կուսակցություն վերակազմակերպելու փաստը:
> Սույնով ՀԱԿ դաշինքի Քաղխորհրդի անդամների քննարկմանն ենք ներկայացնում որոշման նախագիծ «ՀՀՇԿ վերակազմակերպման հետևանքների մասին»:
> ...


http://lurer.com/?p=93056&l=am

----------


## Zodiac

Կիլդիմները շարունակվում են, աչքիս Նիկոլն ա հակալևոնական խաղեր տալիս:
Երկու ՀԱԿ՝դե ջոգեք, ով ով է...
Հեսա սրանց էլ լևոնականները կպիտակավորեն՝ միշիկյան պրոյեկտ:



> *ՀԱԿ –ը կո՞չ է անում վերադառնալ ՀԱԿ*
> 
> «Ա1+» ստացել է այս հաղորդագրությունը, որը խորագրված է՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես Կուսակցությունների միավորման քաղաքական խորհրդի  հայտարարությունը.
> 
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի քաղաքական խորհուրդը վերսկսում է իր աշխատանքները` իրական ժողովրդավարության, կուսակցությունների իրավահավասարության և փոխադարձ հարգանքի սկզբունքների հիման վրա:
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կողմից նախկինում ձևավորված մարմինները լուծարվում են: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի քաղաքական խորհրդի նիստերը` ռոտացիոն սկզբունքով, վարելու են կուսակցությունների նախագաները:
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դիմում է իր կազմից դուրս եկած կուսակցություններին վերադառնալ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես, նախկինում հռչակված նպատակներին համատեղ ուժերով հասնելու համար:
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կազմը հստակեցնելուց հետո Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի քաղաքական խորհուրդը քննարկելու է անվանման, Ազգային Ժողովում «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես» դաշինքի խմբակցության և ընտրական հանձնաժողովներում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանձնաժողովների անդամների հարցերը:
> ...


http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/04/17/hak
Դե արի ու գլուխ հանի էս կալամաշներից...

----------


## Տրիբուն

զբառդակացս ամենայն  :Smile:

----------

Zodiac (18.04.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ ճիշտն ասած շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ հայտարարությունն ով ա տարածել: Երկու տարբերակ ունեմ.
1. Մակեյանն ու Գիմիշյանը,
2. Ինչ-որ մեկն ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել լրատվամիջոցների վրա (ի դեպ տեքստի մեջ «նախագաները» բառը՝ առանց «հ»-ի, բացում ա):

Նիկոլի հետ կապը չափազանց քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, որտև մի կողմից ինքը երբևէ քաղխորհրդի անդամ չի եղել, մյուս կողմից ինքն անանուն բան չէր անելու, անելուց կաներ պարզ ճակատով, ներկայանալով: Էս հայտարարությունն անանուն ա:

Ամեն դեպքում հակառակ հայտարարությունը ներկայացնեմ.




> *Կոնգրեսի անունից ինքնակոչ գործիչների եւ կազմակերպությունների կողմից տարածվող հայտարարությունն ապատեղեկատվություն է
> *
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մամլո ծառայությունը տեղեկացնում է, որ էլ-փոստի անհայտ հասցեից լրատվամիջոցներին ուղարկվել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Քաղաքական խորհրդի անունից հայտարարություն, որը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետ որեւէ կապ չունի: Տեղեկացնում ենք, որ.
> 
> 1.      Զուտ իրավական առումով Հայաստանում «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես» անունով գոյություն ունեն միայն Արդարադատության նախարարության կողմից գրանցված կուսակցությունը եւ ԱԺ 2012 թվականի մայիսի 6-ի ընտրություններին մասնակցած «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես» ընտրական դաշինքը եւ նրա խմբակցությունը:
> 
> 2.      Որեւէ այլ քաղաքական կազմակերպություն իրավունք չունի հանդես գալ գրանցված կուսակցության անունով: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես կուսակցության ներկայացմամբ` Արդարադատության նախարարության կողմից նաեւ գրանցված է պաշտոնական խորհրդանիշ (լոգոտիպ), որի օգտագործման համար նույնպես կուսակցությունն ունի բացառիկ իրավունքներ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ ճիշտն ասած շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ հայտարարությունն ով ա տարածել: Երկու տարբերակ ունեմ.
> 1. Մակեյանն ու Գիմիշյանը,
> 2. Ինչ-որ մեկն ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել լրատվամիջոցների վրա (ի դեպ տեքստի մեջ «նախագաները» բառը՝ առանց «հ»-ի, բացում ա):
> 
> Նիկոլի հետ կապը չափազանց քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, որտև մի կողմից ինքը երբևէ քաղխորհրդի անդամ չի եղել, մյուս կողմից ինքն անանուն բան չէր անելու, անելուց կաներ պարզ ճակատով, ներկայանալով: Էս հայտարարությունն անանուն ա:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում հակառակ հայտարարությունը ներկայացնեմ.
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am


Ազնիվ խոսք գրելուս պահին դեռ չէի կարդացել սա  :Jpit: 




> Այն ուժերը, որոնք չեն համաձայնել ՀՀՇ մտնել, համախմբվել են
> 
>  Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի քաղաքական խորհուրդը հայտարարություն է տարածել, որ վերսկսում է իր աշխատանքները` իրական ժողովրդավարության, կուսակցությունների իրավահավասարության և փոխադարձ հարգանքի սկզբունքների հիման վրա եւ դիմում է իր կազմից դուրս եկած կուսակցություններին վերադառնալ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես՝ նախկինում հռչակված նպատակներին համատեղ ուժերով հասնելու համար:
> 
> Նախաձեռնությունը ԺՈՒԿ-ինն է, իսկ «Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիք» կուսակցությունը ողջունել եւ մասնակցել է այդ քննարկումներին: Փաստորեն, ձեւավորվում է քաղաքական դաշինք այն կուսակցություններով, որոնք 2008-ին եղել են ՀԱԿ կազմում, բայց հետագայում դուրս են եկել եւ հիմա չեն ընդգրկվում ՀԱԿ կուսակցությունում: Չի բացառվում նաեւ, որ առաջարկ արվի ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունների նոր դաշինքի մեջ ընդգրկել նաեւ Ժառանգությանը:
> 
> «Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիք» կուսակցության նախագահ Պետրոս Մակեյանը ԳԱԼԱ-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց.
> 
> «Հայտարարությունը տարածել ենք մենք՝ այն կուսակցությունները, որոնք եղել են ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ, բայց կուսակցություն չեն մտել: Այդ քննարկմանը ես էլ, մեր կուսակցությունն էլ է մասնակցել: Այն ուժերը, որոնք չեն համակերպվել, չեն համաձայնել ՀՀՇ մտնելու, մենք այսօր համախմբվել ենք, առաջին հավաքն ենք անցկացրել: Մենք դեռ անցած շաբաթ էինք հավաքվել, բայց որոշում չկայացրինք, մտածեցինք՝ անցնի իրենց համագումարը, հասկանանք՝ իրենք ինչ են ուզում, հետո նոր այս շաբաթ հավաքվեցինք եւ այդ հայտարարությունը տարածեցինք:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Գալա

----------

